# Seguimento Meteorológico Livre - 2022



## jamestorm (1 Jan 2022 às 02:06)

Este tópico destina-se ao seguimento meteorológico do tipo "conversa de café", que não pertence aos tópicos de seguimento das regiões do país.

Desabafos, críticas, desejos, e outro tipo de conversa que não se enquadre nos outros seguimentos enquadra-se só e apenas neste tópico, e *todas as mensagens off-topic que sejam encontradas nos outros tópicos serão movidas para este mesmo tópico ou mesmo eliminadas.*

Para facilitar a leitura do tópico, apelamos ao mínimo de spam, triple/quadruple-posting (mensagens sucessivas do mesmo membro) e discussões sem nexo que "poluem" o tópico (i.e. repetições do mesmo desabafo, discussões sem fim sobre uma opinião contrária, etc.)

Insultos e outro tipo de discussão pejorativa será *punida, desde advertências, até banimentos temporários ou permanentes, tal como os membros que façam spam ou trolling serão alvo de advertências aplicadas à sua conta do fórum, ou uma punição à discrição da moderação após avaliação da situação.*


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jan 2022 às 02:06)

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/dezembro-entre-os-quatro-mais-quentes-desde-1931-14453705.html
Tal como eu previa, Dezembro de 2021 está entre os 4 mais quentes de sempre!


----------



## Santofsky (1 Jan 2022 às 03:17)

jamestorm disse:


> https://www.jn.pt/nacional/dezembro-entre-os-quatro-mais-quentes-desde-1931-14453705.html
> Tal como eu previa, Dezembro de 2021 está entre os 4 mais quentes de sempre!



Uma só palavra para descrever este facto: V-E-R-G-O-N-H-A!!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Jan 2022 às 03:24)

Eu quanto a vocês não sei mas as previsões a longo prazo estão simplesmente horríveis, e estou a incluir as previsões mensais.


----------



## Santofsky (1 Jan 2022 às 03:46)

Às 3 da manhã do dia 1 de agosto... Oops... perdão, 1 de janeiro, as temperaturas em várias estações do IPMA rondam os 20°C ou até mesmo ultrapassam, como é o caso de Viana do Castelo. 
Simplesmente incrível e inacreditável... 
Algo vai muito mal com o clima em Portugal, muito mal mesmo... 
Só que Gretas Thunbergs existe apenas uma... 
Dá que pensar, muito que pensar!!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Jan 2022 às 10:03)

Bom dia, e bom ano a todos. 
O ano começa com bom tempo e algum calor, mas depois teremos um período mais frio e seco. 
Segundo algumas projecções de modelos sazonais e até mensais para os ultimos dias do mês e posteriormente Fevereiro espera se uma influencia mais clara de NAO + e o estabelecimento de um fortíssimo anticiclone nas nossas latitudes. 
Chuva nos próximos tempos nem vê la!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2022 às 11:07)

Santofsky disse:


> Uma só palavra para descrever este facto: V-E-R-G-O-N-H-A!!!


Shame on you Mother Nature, Azores Antelope and St. Peter. SHAME ON YOU!!!
Anda aqui uma pessoa a pagar impostos e mais impostos e nem a um inverno frio temos direito! Alguém não está a fazer o seu trabalho corretamente! 

Para quando a abertura de um inquérito criminal?


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2022 às 11:17)

Os vendedores de lenha é que não devem estar muito satisfeitos.


----------



## Cesar (1 Jan 2022 às 12:35)

Pessoal bom ano de 2022, eu acredito em pasmaceira nos primeiros 15 dias do mês, mas acredito que as coisas mudem depois.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jan 2022 às 12:47)

não ha muita perspectiva de dias mais animados de chuva para os próximos tempos. Infelizmente. Mas as temperaturas vao baixar e será possível já algumas geadas na próxima semana.

Ainda sobre este calor anormal, um dos meus melhores amigos vive em Munique e ele diz que as t*emperaturas ontem chegaram aos 16ºC!!* Isto para Munique é muito mesmo, quando normalmente neva nesta altura. Acho que as mínimas estiveram tb altíssimas, longe dos graus negativos.


----------



## irpsit (1 Jan 2022 às 13:12)

Estou em Viana do Castelo, 24C neste momento. Impressionante. Sente-se o calor.


----------



## Santofsky (1 Jan 2022 às 18:24)

jamestorm disse:


> não ha muita perspectiva de dias mais animados de chuva para os próximos tempos. Infelizmente. Mas as temperaturas vao baixar e será possível já algumas geadas na próxima semana.



Pelo que tenho visto nos modelos a cada saída é um corte no frio, run após run...
Inverno onde andas tu?!?
_Quo vadis?!? _


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2022 às 18:52)




----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2022 às 19:30)

Para matarem saudades


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jan 2022 às 19:30)

Santofsky disse:


> Às 3 da manhã do dia 1 de agosto... Oops... perdão, 1 de janeiro, as temperaturas em várias estações do IPMA rondam os 20°C ou até mesmo ultrapassam, como é o caso de Viana do Castelo.
> Simplesmente incrível e inacreditável...
> Algo vai muito mal com o clima em Portugal, muito mal mesmo...
> *Só que Gretas Thunbergs existe apenas uma...*
> Dá que pensar, muito que pensar!!!


Realmente, se houvessem umas mil Gretas hoje já não estaria tanto calor em Viana do Castelo.

Muita gente não entende o que significa aquecimento global.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jan 2022 às 19:42)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Realmente, se houvessem umas mil Gretas hoje já não estaria tanto calor em Viana do Castelo.
> 
> Muita gente não entende o que significa aquecimento global.


Elas berravam que nem histéricas e o calor fugia delas com medo.


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Jan 2022 às 20:18)

Santofsky disse:


> Uma só palavra para descrever este facto: V-E-R-G-O-N-H-A!!!


Pareces aquelas pessoas que culpam o governo por de Inverno haver menos insolação... O que é que o tempo tem a ver com vergonha?


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2022 às 23:11)

Calma , que em Viana do Castelo já chove bem . E para a próxima semana , a temperatura vai descer consideravelmente .


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2022 às 16:11)

Crazyrain disse:


> Calma , que em Viana do Castelo já chove bem . E para a próxima semana , a temperatura vai descer consideravelmente .



Excepto a sul do Tejo, o desconfiável GFS a prever zero quase absoluto, à excepção de alguns chuviscos perdidos.








Entretanto, na sequência de outras depressões de cavamento profundo e rápido, que já têm seguido o seu curso este inverno para nordeste no Atlântico Norte, esta prevista para quinta-feira consegue gerar um gradiente de 96 hPa entre o seu centro a sul da Islândia e o Anticiclone a noroeste dos Açores:


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Jan 2022 às 18:25)

StormRic disse:


> Excepto a sul do Tejo, o desconfiável GFS a prever zero quase absoluto, à excepção de alguns chuviscos perdidos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Eu só me oriento pelo ECM  . Do GFS não considero as previsões credíveis , em especial a médio prazo .


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Jan 2022 às 22:46)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Realmente, se houvessem umas mil Gretas hoje já não estaria tanto calor em Viana do Castelo.
> 
> Muita gente não entende o que significa aquecimento global.


Já não se usa o termo " aquecimento global ". Agora usa - se o termo "alterações climáticas " .
O fenómeno dos últimos dias é um bom exemplo : fenómeno normal por cá , mas fora de época .


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2022 às 03:45)

Espectacular ciclogénese explosiva: 32 hPa em 12 horas e pressão no centro a 36 horas a descer até 929 hPa, com um gradiente de 110 hPa entre os dois centros (depressão a SW da Islândia e anticiclone a NW dos Açores).

Quarta-feira 5, às 00h





 e às 12h





Dia 6 às 12h





Em consequência, a altura significativa da ondulação gerada numa ampla zona do Atlântico entre as Ilhas Britânicas e a Groenlândia vai superar os 12 m e chegar à costa irlandesa ainda com mais de 10 m.
No *Litoral Norte aqui do continente atingirá pelo menos os 6 a 8 m com período superior a 17 segundos*, no próximo fim de semana, o que significa consideráveis massas de água a invadir as praias e zonas litorais mais rebaixadas. A preia-mar da madrugada de Sábado dia 8 será a de maior risco, apesar de já não ser tão elevada como a das marés da Lua Nova de hoje que se prolongam até Quinta-feira.

Previsão para Sábado às 6h








Marés de Leixões:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2022 às 22:45)

Nas últimas saídas parece que o frio foi embora. O que virá nos próximos tempos será essencialmente tempo normal para o mês em questão, até algo quente durante o dia em algumas zonas, e sem os extremos do ano passado! 

Quanto à precipitação, estamos bem mal infelizmente...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2022 às 21:26)

É aceitar....
Neve a cotas inferiores a 600M este ano nem vê lá..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Santofsky (4 Jan 2022 às 22:48)

Pois é...
Estamos a 4 de janeiro e não me recordo de um inverno tão fraco em geadas como está a ser o atual...
Ainda não houve uma única geada de jeito neste inverno digna desse nome...
As mínimas neste inverno ainda não baixaram de -1°C...
Até no famoso inverno 2019/2020 já haviam sido registadas por esta altura mínimas de -2/-3°C...
Este ano nem isso sequer...
Quanto à neve...
Essa nem vale a pena falar...
Se nem geadas de jeito têm existido neste inverno, como é que algum dia poderemos pensar em neve...
Aquecimento global, para onde vais (tal como diz o título da canção da Bárbara Bandeira)...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jan 2022 às 00:52)

Que tédio.


----------



## Stinger (5 Jan 2022 às 04:33)

É certo que ainda falta tempo mas semana apos semana nao vejo temperaturas dignas de inverno ou chuva e quiçá a neve que nao aparece de maneira nenhuma com cotas acima dos 2000 m

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jan 2022 às 10:34)

Boas já saiu a previsão do Meteo France que trás muito boas índicacoes não só para este mês como para os meses seguintes. 
Pena que eu não acredito nadinha nelas, pois o padrão mostrado em nada se parece com o actual. 

No que toca a realidade a previsão Mensal a 46 dias do ecm mantém-se o padrão actual com o anti-ciclone na posição actual, e assim sendo não apenas este mês seria muito seco, como se iria prolongar por Fevereiro a adentro!


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2022 às 16:13)

Santofsky disse:


> Uma só palavra para descrever este facto: V-E-R-G-O-N-H-A!!!



Vergonha? De quê e para quem?


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2022 às 14:47)




----------



## jamestorm (6 Jan 2022 às 20:19)

aqui no Alto concelho de Alenquer  é terra de geadas e Janeiro começa sem sinais de gelo o geada -  eu não me lembro de um ano assim, praticamente só um dia em Novembro é que tivemos geada fraca. Este Janeiro pode vir a ser um dos mais quentes de sempre!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Jan 2022 às 21:48)

Segundo as previsões mensais do ECM prevê se a continuação de tempo seco e estável nas próximas 6 semanas, ou seja até cerca do dia 21 Fevereiro. 
Vale o que vale, a tendência está lá!


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2022 às 23:26)

jamestorm disse:


> Este Janeiro pode vir a ser um dos mais quentes de sempre!


Só porque não tem havido geada? Uma afirmação destas a 6 de janeiro?
Pelas previsões até vamos andar muito próximos da média nos próximos dias...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2022 às 00:04)

jamestorm disse:


> aqui no Alto concelho de Alenquer  é terra de geadas e Janeiro começa sem sinais de gelo o geada -  eu não me lembro de um ano assim, praticamente só um dia em Novembro é que tivemos geada fraca. Este Janeiro pode vir a ser um dos mais quentes de sempre!



Sábado terás geada com fartura.


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2022 às 18:30)

Por mim, ia para leste. Mas...

















Anomalia K=ºC


----------



## Santofsky (7 Jan 2022 às 18:58)

A ver se as coisas começam a compor para os próximos dias pelo menos em termos de frio, geadas e gelo... Não está fácil. Tem sido muito fraquinho este inverno, para não dizer fraquíssimo em termos de mínimas e geadas... Uma miséria. Não me lembro de um inverno assim até ao momento. 



jamestorm disse:


> aqui no Alto concelho de Alenquer  é terra de geadas e Janeiro começa sem sinais de gelo o geada -  eu não me lembro de um ano assim, praticamente só um dia em Novembro é que tivemos geada fraca. Este Janeiro pode vir a ser um dos mais quentes de sempre!



Por aqui na zona onde estou neste momento tem havido uma meia dúzia de dias com geada, mas em todas elas geada fraquinha que não presta para nada. Geadas tão fraquinhas que nem sequer consegue matar os bichos das couves, nem sequer perto disso. As mínimas este inverno ainda não baixaram de -1°C quando o normal por esta altura era já haver mínimas de -3/-4°C (até no sensaborão inverno 2019/2020), já nem falo no ano passado que era uma coisa impressionante, mas enfim comparar o inverno do ano passado com o deste ano até ao momento é exatamente a mesma coisa que comparar um cavalo a uma joaninha. A ver se isto se compõe para os próximos dias... mas não está fácil.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jan 2022 às 03:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Más notícias quanto à situação da seca. Há 10 anos tivemos das piores secas de sempre. Esperemos que não se repita mas Janeiro não parece muito promissor.


2012 foi dos anos mais secos de sempre também, tendo inclusive fevereiro desse ano acumulado 0 mm em grande parte do país. Passavam-se semanas e semanas sem ver nem uma nuvem no céu... lembro-me bastante bem disso! O pior é que neste momento estamos piores que no final de 2011 ao nível da água nos solos e armazenamento nas barragens, logo se ocorresse algo semelhante a 2012 este ano estaríamos feitos ao bife. A ver vamos!!!


----------



## Cesar (8 Jan 2022 às 11:26)

Por este andar nos próximos anos devemos ter mais furacões do que frio e neve


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2022 às 20:09)

https://www.publico.pt/2022/01/07/s...a-937-territorio-portugal-continental-1991115

Neste momento 94% do país tem alguma forma de seca.


----------



## Cesar (8 Jan 2022 às 20:27)

jamestorm disse:


> https://www.publico.pt/2022/01/07/s...a-937-territorio-portugal-continental-1991115
> 
> Neste momento 94% do país tem alguma forma de seca.


Caro amigo isto vai de mal a pior daqui a alguns anos a areia e as dunas vão ganhar forma em Portugal.


----------



## Marco pires (8 Jan 2022 às 20:57)

isto está muito mau mesmo, andamos sempre á espera de quando vai mudar o padrão e até ao momento nada, estamos quase a meio do inverno e não se vê luz ao fundo do túnel.
não se tratam de lamentos mas sim de constatações.











este é o estado em que está a barragem do torrão, até dá dó.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2022 às 21:17)

Marco pires disse:


> isto está muito mau mesmo, andamos sempre á espera de quando vai mudar o padrão e até ao momento nada, estamos quase a meio do inverno e não se vê luz ao fundo do túnel.
> não se tratam de lamentos mas sim de constatações.
> 
> 
> ...


provavelmente no futuro será mais essa a normal, com um ou outro ano mais chuvoso pelo meio.  Cada vez chove menos, nos últimos anos...
E sim não sao lamentos bacocos, é a realidade dura e simples.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jan 2022 às 23:40)

Caramba tanta choraminguice que para aqui vai só porque não chove.
Estou na zona onde menos choveu este ano hidrológico e eu como outros membros não andamos aí a choramingar..
Já agora aproveito para informar que será bastante provável que este padrão se mantenha até finais de Fevereiro.
Apesar disso, Nestes 2 meses será muito provável que as barragens pouco ou nada percam..
Daí qual o drama..


----------



## Norther (8 Jan 2022 às 23:52)

O drama para mim é ver os nascentes praticamente como no verão para regar as hortas, isto quer dizer que se não chover bem até entrar o Verão as barragens vão ter uma grande descida, o caminho que este outono/ inverno está levar só me faz lembrar 2005 que foi bem seco esse ano.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Jan 2022 às 00:06)

Norther disse:


> O drama para mim é ver os nascentes praticamente como no verão para regar as hortas, isto quer dizer que se não chover bem até entrar o Verão as barragens vão ter uma grande descida, o caminho que este outono/ inverno está levar só me faz lembrar 2005 que foi bem seco esse ano.


Boa noite,
Em Fevereiro de 2017 a situação em termos de barragens era muito diferente (para pior). Nessa altura tb havia grande drama como seria o Verão, com as barragens vazias, bla bla.. Depois a Primavera com Março extremamente chuvoso e pimba.. Barragens cheias.
Este ano nesta altura as barragens estão muito melhores que nessa altura, mesmo a norte mesmo que chova menos que o normal senão houver muita turbinagem e com a água que vem de Espanha as barragens vão encher um pouco mais..
Exemplo disso o ano de 2012..
A centro e sul a situação é diferente senão chover as barragens vão sempre perdendo algo mesmo nestes 2 meses, Janeiro e Fevereiro.
O ponto chave para mim será Março que tanto pode ser para 8 ou 80!

Em termos de barragens no Algarve as situações mais preocupantes serão sempre a Bravura e o Arade.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (9 Jan 2022 às 00:26)

Queria tirar dois dias na neve para ir com o miúdo, mas não está fácil.

Não há previsão de neve num futuro próximo?
Seja em Portugal ou norte de Espanha por exemplo.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jan 2022 às 13:04)

Até dia 20 aguenta-se bem a ausência de precipitação. Após isso vai começar a ser penoso, novamente...Andamos numa espécie de montanha russa na humidade dos solos e consequente saúde da vegetação. 
Vamos ver se Janeiro não é extremamente seco...


----------



## Cesar (9 Jan 2022 às 13:46)

Pelos vistos é o último dia de chuva  vêm aí dias enfadonhos.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2022 às 14:07)

Não se prevê chuva para a a semana  que vem, mas, e com o tempo anticiclónico, os dias serão fresquinhos embora com sol, serão de esperar boas geadas/gelos, basta os céus começarem a limpar 

Coloco a previsão actual para Mogadouro pois é a mais perto daqui ( Azinhoso) a cerca de 6 Km, contudo, mesmo a esta distância curta as temperaturas variam bem, muitas vezes está negativo e com geadas aqui na Aldeia, e em Mogadouro nada ou quase nada de geada, como aconteceu ontem, mínima no IPMA de  +1.6ºc em Mogadouro e aqui  registei *-2.9ºc *com forte geada/sincelo.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2022 às 16:25)

Boa tarde 
Faz hoje 13 anos que caiu um nevão no interior norte e centro e alguns locais do litoral norte .
9/01/2009

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2022 às 18:02)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Queria tirar dois dias na neve para ir com o miúdo, mas não está fácil.
> 
> Não há previsão de neve num futuro próximo?
> Seja em Portugal ou norte de Espanha por exemplo.


Está difícil.
Sem frio nem os canhões de neve são colocados a funcionar. A pouca neve que vai havendo está congelada, pelo que as condições estão más.
Os Pirinéus serão sempre uma boa opção, mas para 2 dias fora de hipótese, pois a viagem é longa.
As estações mais próximas de nós, Estrela, Manzaneda, e as do maciço central, tem o problema de apresentarem falta de precipitação\falta de frio.
Se o frio realmente vier nas próximas 2 semanas, penso que no final de janeiro\início de fevereiro teremos precipitação e entradas frias a possibilitar boas (?) condições nestes maciços ibéricos para a prática de ski. Veremos...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Jan 2022 às 19:46)

trovoadas disse:


> Até dia 20 aguenta-se bem a ausência de precipitação. Após isso vai começar a ser penoso, novamente...Andamos numa espécie de montanha russa na humidade dos solos e consequente saúde da vegetação.
> Vamos ver se Janeiro não é extremamente seco...


Não me parece que caía algo este mês ou no próximo de relevo.
Creio que poderá ser um Inverno ao estilo de 2012, portanto muito seco, sendo que nessa altura Março tb ele foi muito seco, seguindo se um Abril algo próximo do normal.
Este ano poderá ser semelhante...
Veremos se realmente será assim como estou prevendo ou se teremos algo ao nível de 2018


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2022 às 20:08)

Dados  https://argovis.colorado.edu/ng/hom...yBGC=false&onlyDeep=false&threeDayToggle=true


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jan 2022 às 20:11)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Queria tirar dois dias na neve para ir com o miúdo, mas não está fácil.
> 
> Não há previsão de neve num futuro próximo?
> Seja em Portugal ou norte de Espanha por exemplo.


Neve neste momento só nos Pirenéus e, com alguma sorte, no Cantábrico. De resto é para esquecer, pois nem há sequer previsão de chuva...


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jan 2022 às 20:24)

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...as/textos/Boletim_climatologico_dezembro.html

Penso que todos ja  todos devem saber, mas aqui fica o link. Dezembro 2021 foi o 4º mais quente de sempre lançando também o novo recorde de temperatura nos 26ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jan 2022 às 20:29)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Neve neste momento só nos Pirenéus e, com alguma sorte, no Cantábrico. De resto é para esquecer, pois nem há sequer previsão de chuva...


A Sierra Nevada tem muita neve, mas está longe de ti...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jan 2022 às 21:26)

jamestorm disse:


> A Sierra Nevada tem muita neve, mas está longe de ti...


A Serra Nevada tem muita neve? Não sabia... a precipitação por lá até tem sido de vila pouca nas últimas semanas, logo é surpreendente.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2022 às 22:11)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> A Serra Nevada tem muita neve? Não sabia... a precipitação por lá até tem sido de vila pouca nas últimas semanas, logo é surpreendente.


Não é surpreendente.
A Serra Nevada recebe mais frio nesta altura do ano do que as nossas serras, que tem mais entradas atlânticas.
Para além disso o factor "altitude" desempenha ali um papel primordial, ao permitir estações de esqui a elevada altitude, permitindo usufruir de melhor neve, mais seca.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Jan 2022 às 22:20)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Queria tirar dois dias na neve para ir com o miúdo, mas não está fácil.
> 
> Não há previsão de neve num futuro próximo?
> Seja em Portugal ou norte de Espanha por exemplo.


Sierra de Bejar, perto de Salamanca.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Jan 2022 às 00:03)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> A Serra Nevada tem muita neve? Não sabia... a precipitação por lá até tem sido de vila pouca nas últimas semanas, logo é surpreendente.


As temperaturas são bem abaixo de zero e a estação está cheia de neve com todas as 32 pistas a funcionar. 
Aos 2701m a altura da neve é de 40cms.  A ultima queda de neve foi a 6 de Janeiro e com estas temperaturas e altitude não derrete nada. A qualidade da neve é mto boa e em pó.  
https://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Sierra-Nevada/6day/mid


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2022 às 00:10)

finalmente ele chegou...

o inverno sem inverno.

sem chuva
sem frio

amendoeiras em flor já no início de janeiro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Jan 2022 às 00:38)

Não entendo. 
Nós próximos 10 a 15 dias teremos tempo seco e estável, mas ao mesmo tempo bastante frio. 
Mas conseguem ver sempre calor. 

O que sei é que amanhã estamos a 10 Janeiro e os terrenos estão voltando a ficar algo secos. 
Baixo Alentejo e Algarve novamente a ficar com % de água abaixo dos 20%!


----------



## trovoadas (10 Jan 2022 às 10:41)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não entendo.
> Nós próximos 10 a 15 dias teremos tempo seco e estável, mas ao mesmo tempo bastante frio.
> Mas conseguem ver sempre calor.
> 
> ...


Isto não é frio nenhum!  Houve dias mais frios no final de Novembro. 
A radiação solar vai aumentando de dia para dia. Sem entradas frias não é o tempo anti-ciclónico que nos vai valer para ter Inverno.
Já agora onde vês muito frio? Estamos em Janeiro...máximas de 14-16 e míninas de 5-4 é muito frio?


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2022 às 11:01)

trovoadas disse:


> Isto não é frio nenhum!  Houve dias mais frios no final de Novembro.
> A radiação solar vai aumentando de dia para dia. Sem entradas frias não é o tempo anti-ciclónico que nos vai valer para ter Inverno.
> Já agora onde vês muito frio? Estamos em Janeiro...máximas de 14-16 e míninas de 5-4 é muito frio?


Isso são as temperaturas normais! A máxima média de Faro é de 16 graus, tem sítios a 17 graus, outros a 15... isto não é frio. Verdadeiro frio seriam máximas de 11 ou 12 graus e mínimas de 2 ou 3.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Jan 2022 às 11:26)

frederico disse:


> Isso são as temperaturas normais! A máxima média de Faro é de 16 graus, tem sítios a 17 graus, outros a 15... isto não é frio. Verdadeiro frio seriam máximas de 11 ou 12 graus e mínimas de 2 ou 3.


Bah.. 
Para mim é muito frio


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2022 às 11:36)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bah..
> Para mim é muito frio


Pois quando vivia aí pensava o mesmo. Agora a viver no Norte da Europa acho isso quente!


----------



## Santofsky (10 Jan 2022 às 12:16)

Fez ontem 13 anos que caiu um grande nevão no interior norte e centro e nalguns locais do litoral norte, a maior entrada fria deste século. 
Fez ontem um ano que ocorreu o maior desgosto meteorológico dos tempos recentes (tempestade Filomena), todo o dia à espera da neve e no final acabou por não cair rigorosamente nada de jeito... isto depois de, durante essa semana, preverem carradas de neve para o cantinho e no final ir parar tudo à Espanha.
E faz hoje 12 anos que caiu pela última vez, até aos dias de hoje, um nevão decente e digno desse nome em todo o interior norte e centro e nalguns locais do Alto Alentejo... desde aí para cá tem sido para esquecer, uma miséria... sempre que tem havido eventos de neve a cotas "baixas", ora neva molhado e não pega, ora neva seco e pega mas só durante dois minutos. 
E por este andar da carruagem bem poderemos esperar outros 12 anos que nunca mais voltará a cair um nevão digno desse nome... Infelizmente a tendência é para isso mesmo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2022 às 13:03)

Que tédio de tempo!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2022 às 13:32)

Boas,
Após o dia deprimente que tivemos ontem em que não fez sol, nem chuva, o dia de hoje segue com céu limpo e temperatura agradável. A nebulosidade persistiu durante toda a noite e por isso, a temperatura não variou muito. Aquilo que houve foi muita humidade, pois estava tudo molhado de manhã. À falta de chuva, valha-nos a humidade, mas com o vento de Leste previsto para os próximos dias, até isso deverá ser reduzido. 

Mínima de *10,5ºC*. Deverá ser batida até ás 00h.

*17,2ºC *atuais.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Jan 2022 às 13:41)

frederico disse:


> Pois quando vivia aí pensava o mesmo. Agora a viver no Norte da Europa acho isso quente!


Pois na generalidade dos dias tenho sentido calor durante o dia e à noite nem tenho ligado o aquecimento e  a casa aguenta-se ao contrário de Dezembro/1a quinzena de Janeiro do ano passado. E sou Algarvio nascido e criado...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jan 2022 às 14:20)

Santofsky disse:


> Fez ontem 13 anos que caiu um grande nevão no interior norte e centro e nalguns locais do litoral norte, a maior entrada fria deste século.
> Fez ontem um ano que ocorreu o maior desgosto meteorológico dos tempos recentes (tempestade Filomena), todo o dia à espera da neve e no final acabou por não cair rigorosamente nada de jeito... isto depois de, durante essa semana, preverem carradas de neve para o cantinho e no final ir parar tudo à Espanha.
> E faz hoje 12 anos que caiu pela última vez, até aos dias de hoje, um nevão decente e digno desse nome em todo o interior norte e centro e nalguns locais do Alto Alentejo... desde aí para cá tem sido para esquecer, uma miséria... sempre que tem havido eventos de neve a cotas "baixas", ora neva molhado e não pega, ora neva seco e pega mas só durante dois minutos.
> E por este andar da carruagem bem poderemos esperar outros 12 anos que nunca mais voltará a cair um nevão digno desse nome... Infelizmente a tendência é para isso mesmo.



*27 fevereiro 2016:*
*Nevou em Fátima, o que já não acontecia há muitos anos.*

*8 janeiro 2018:*
*Maior nevão dos últimos anos em Bragança fecha escolas e corta estradas*

*27 fevereiro 2018*
*Neve provoca constrangimentos no IP4 e A24*

*4 dezembro 2020:* 
*O primeiro nevão no país já levou ao corte de estradas e ao encerramento de escolas*

*Neve atinge norte do país. Proteção Civil regista quase 100 ocorrências.*

*9 janeiro 2021: *
*Neve volta a cair no Alentejo uma década depois.*


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2022 às 14:37)

Preocupem-se com o que podem controlar, meteolamurias não levam a lado nenhum... É de aproveitar que não está frio nem chuva para ir passear, praticar desporto ao ar livre, etc.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jan 2022 às 16:38)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bah..
> Para mim é muito frio


O quê muito frio? Vê-se mesmo que não sabes o que é frio.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Jan 2022 às 16:40)

Davidmpb disse:


> O quê muito frio? Vê-se mesmo que não sabes o que é frio.


Sou do Algarve, para nós 15 C é muito frio...


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jan 2022 às 16:40)

frederico disse:


> Verdadeiro frio seriam máximas de 11 ou 12 graus e mínimas de 2 ou 3.


Se tiveres 12°c num dia de céu limpo e sem vento até nem isso é frio sequer.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jan 2022 às 16:42)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Sou do Algarve, para nós 15 C é muito frio...


Pronto ok, se para ti 15°c é frio, para mim é ameno.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Jan 2022 às 18:20)

Se alguém de fora do nosso fórum, me pergunta se tem estado tempo frio, eu responderia que os dias têm sido amenos e as noites frescas. Mas isto sou eu a falar da minha sensação térmica.. E como sabem a sensação térmica depende de outros fatores que não apenas a temperatura. Há emigrantes habituados a temperaturas negativas na Alemanha/Suécia , chegam cá no Natal e dizem que têm mais frio cá. Mas aí há que considerar ainda outros fatores, como por exemplo: isolamento térmico deficiente das casas em Portugal.

No final remato sempre com o conhecimento que tenho das normais climatológicas e respondo: mas olhe que, até nem tem estado o frio que é normal para a época! Às vezes apetecia-me mesmo dizer "estão para aí uns 5 graus acima do normal", mas depois penso "calma aí, meteolouco", pois já sei que não deve andar muito longe de 1 a 1,5 acima do normal da temperatura média.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Jan 2022 às 20:12)

Para mim isto não é frio nenhum - frio são mínimas abaixo de zero, por exemplo.  Ou os -5ºC que ja tive noutros Janeiros , com máximas inferiores a 10ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Jan 2022 às 20:15)

Paulo H disse:


> Se alguém de fora do nosso fórum, me pergunta se tem estado tempo frio, eu responderia que os dias têm sido amenos e as noites frescas. Mas isto sou eu a falar da minha sensação térmica.. E como sabem a sensação térmica depende de outros fatores que não apenas a temperatura. Há emigrantes habituados a temperaturas negativas na Alemanha/Suécia , chegam cá no Natal e dizem que têm mais frio cá. Mas aí há que considerar ainda outros fatores, como por exemplo: isolamento térmico deficiente das casas em Portugal.
> 
> No final remato sempre com o conhecimento que tenho das normais climatológicas e respondo: mas olhe que, até nem tem estado o frio que é normal para a época! Às vezes apetecia-me mesmo dizer "estão para aí uns 5 graus acima do normal", mas depois penso "calma aí, meteolouco", pois já sei que não deve andar muito longe de 1 a 1,5 acima do normal da temperatura média.


Sim Concordo, as noites têm estado frescas e os dias bastaste amenos. Nada de frio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jan 2022 às 21:16)

A mínima de ontem foi de apenas 3.7ºC em Faro (Aeroporto), ou seja, 3.6ºC abaixo da normal, é o chamado "calor azedo" novamente.

Cada um tem a sua sensação térmica, para uns 15ºC é frio como para outros 30ºC já é demasiado calor. 

Para mim tem estado frio tenho sempre as mãos geladas, sou como os répteis friorentos mas depois no Verão virão os calorentos que está 27ºC e dizem que está muito calor. Se eu colocar-me ao sol tipo réptil fico quentinho e está bom, principalmente no lado sul da casa, agora no lado norte numa semana a temperatura passou de 20ºC para 16ºC.

Não esquecer o factor humidade que é muito importante, no que diz respeito ao frio e ao calor, tanto num como no outro, prefiro ter uma menor humidade no Inverno e no Verão porque a sensação térmica é mais suportável, agora ter 70/80% de humidade como acontece às vezes, no Inverno e no Verão não é uma sensação lá muito boa.

No fim e concluindo, cada um é que sabe qual a sensação térmica do seu corpo, para uns podem estar bem para outros podem estar com hipotermia, o resto mais parece que estão a discutir o sexo dos anjos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Jan 2022 às 21:40)

Entretanto saiu a previsão Mensal do ECM que apresenta mais uma dose de 6 semanas com precipitação abaixo da média. 
Basicamente até final de Fevereiro. 
Em termos de barragens veremos como estarão no final de Janeiro, sendo que as perdas até final de Fevereiro normalmente são mínimas ou quase nulas. 
Podemos estar perante uma repetição do ano 2012.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2022 às 22:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A mínima de ontem foi de apenas 3.7ºC em Faro (Aeroporto), ou seja, 3.6ºC abaixo da normal, é o chamado "calor azedo" novamente.
> 
> Cada um tem a sua sensação térmica, para uns 15ºC é frio como para outros 30ºC já é demasiado calor.
> 
> ...


É verdade! Cada um está habituado ao clima da sua zona. Eu vivo numa zona de extremos, ou seja, mínimas negativas durante o inverno e máximas superiores a 40ºC no verão e mesmo por causa dessas variações bastante significativas ao longo do ano, noto sempre que, quando aparecem as primeiras temperaturas na ordem dos 30ºC (normalmente no final de maio/início de junho) são menos suportáveis e dá a sensação de que está mais calor do que quando temos essas temperaturas a meio do verão. O mesmo acontece com as mínimas no inverno.


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jan 2022 às 10:12)

Vamos ter festa?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Jan 2022 às 12:12)

Festa era se a run das 06h do gfs se concretizasse mas está completamente fora da média do ensemble!


----------



## trovoadas (11 Jan 2022 às 16:31)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Entretanto saiu a previsão Mensal do ECM que apresenta mais uma dose de 6 semanas com precipitação abaixo da média.
> Basicamente até final de Fevereiro.
> Em termos de barragens veremos como estarão no final de Janeiro, sendo que as perdas até final de Fevereiro normalmente são mínimas ou quase nulas.
> Podemos estar perante uma repetição do ano 2012.


As barragens podem perder bastante ou substancialmente... 3% ou mais já é qualquer coisa quando custam a encher isso. O Funcho por exemplo ganhou 1% no final de Dezembro e já o perdeu. Ou seja, Barlavento continua na mesma, ainda não "meteu água" nesta temporada. As barragens agrícolas são as piores porque continuando assim mais tarde ou mais cedo o pessoal vai ter que regar. 
Quanto mais cedo chover melhor para aproveitar a humidade dos solos e gerar escorrências.
Eu acredito numa Primavera mais húmida mas lá está só lá para Março...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Jan 2022 às 17:18)

trovoadas disse:


> As barragens podem perder bastante ou substancialmente... 3% ou mais já é qualquer coisa quando custam a encher isso. O Funcho por exemplo ganhou 1% no final de Dezembro e já o perdeu. Ou seja, Barlavento continua na mesma, ainda não "meteu água" nesta temporada. As barragens agrícolas são as piores porque continuando assim mais tarde ou mais cedo o pessoal vai ter que regar.
> Quanto mais cedo chover melhor para aproveitar a humidade dos solos e gerar escorrências.
> Eu acredito numa Primavera mais húmida mas lá está só lá para Março...


A previsão sazonal do Ukmo está ao nível do CFS, simplesmente horrível, o ecm idêntica embora menos severa. 
A humidade dos solos, ou melhor a % água nos solos na escala utilizada pelo IPMA  tem uma média de cerca de 20% no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. 
As perdas até final de Fevereiro não devem ultrapassar os 2%.
Portanto a chave será Março. 

NOTA para as previsões apontarem para temperaturas acima da média nos próximos meses.


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2022 às 19:44)

Por cá, anualmente seriam necessárias várias listas de nomes para os rios atmosféricos. 

Outras realidades.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2022 às 22:17)

Pois é...Lamúrias!
Não se antevê precipitação nos próximos 10 dias.
Se bem que o IPMA prevê para o litoral a possibilidade de chuva fraca, a cair, será sob a forma de chuviscada. A probabilidade é baixa!
Continuaremos sob fluxo de *E* a *SE*, ambiente seco, com a temperatura diurna a baixar um pouco, a noturna também, uma ou outra noite com geada em parte do território, nada de extremos...

Uma chatice.

E uma chatice *chata* para as empresas produtoras de electricidade que veêm chegar ao limite as grandes barragens estratégicas na produção nacional: Alto Rabagão, Lindoso e Paradela.
Só as safará a eólica, que terá um pequeno incremento com a lestada (pouca) que teremos.

Entretanto sigo com a Tmín diária:* 2,6ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2022 às 22:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pois é...Lamúrias!
> Não se antevê precipitação nos próximos 10 dias.
> Se bem que o IPMA prevê para o litoral a possibilidade de chuva fraca, a cair, será sob a forma de chuviscada. A probabilidade é baixa!
> Continuaremos sob fluxo de *E* a *SE*, ambiente seco, com a temperatura diurna a baixar um pouco, a noturna também, uma ou outra noite com geada em parte do território, nada de extremos...
> ...


Realmente, isto não se antevê nada de famoso. Só vejo nas previsões um poderoso anticiclone e umas bolsas de ar frio a "dançar" no meio dele, já que o geopotencial não é muito intenso. No entanto, nem assim isto lá vai.
As sazonais valem o que valem, mas têm sido mais ou menos certeiras até ao momento, e mostram um cenário desolador para os próximos tempos. Com a experiência dos últimos anos, resta a esperança de que a primavera possa vir a salvar alguma coisa (embora nunca tenha o mesmo resultado da chuva nos meses de inverno), mas também há o cenário de Abril de 2017 na memória. Enfim, vai-se vendo.
Nem geadas dignas desse nome tem havido. Pelo menos falo por mim, não me lembro de um ano com estabilidade atmosférica tão fraco neste sentido até ao momento. Normalmente a 1ª quinzena de janeiro, desde que o padrão não seja de chuva, costuma ter sempre muitas geadas. Aqui por Arronches desde que me lembro, em anos com um padrão assim por esta altura, raro era o dia em que não ia para a escola com tudo branco devido à geada. Este ano, é só vento de leste que nem permite inversões.
Não basta a falta de chuva, ainda temos de ter vento seco todos os dias para diminuir drasticamente a água dos solos e por este andar, chegamos ao final de janeiro com caudais do mês de maio nos principais cursos de água, porque de resto, não se vê água a correr em mais lado nenhum.


----------



## Marco pires (12 Jan 2022 às 23:06)

não quero ainda dar o mês de janeiro como perdido, mas não augura nada de bom para já.


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2022 às 21:58)

Negativo 






Em contrapartida, há - ou parece haver - um ciclone em miniatura a afetar S. Miguel. É o primo do Alex 2016 (15 Jan)


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2022 às 10:22)

Novidade  https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ukmohd.php?ech=1&mode=1&map=20


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2022 às 15:44)

Orion disse:


> Novidade  https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ukmohd.php?ech=1&mode=1&map=20



E logo para estreia temos isto  :






E o GFS, meiguinho como de costume, a ajudar à seca limpa tudo até ao fim do mês, nem o verde Minho escapa:


----------



## jamestorm (14 Jan 2022 às 23:17)

sinceramente tb não me lembro de um ano assim...alguém pode explicar melhor o que se está a passar? Temperaturas mínimas muito estranhas para um Janeiro praticamente sem chuva. É o continuar de Dezembro atípico, para um Janeiro muito atípico. 

Aqui em Alenquer havia sempre geadas, nos anos secos a começar logo em Novembro. Agora um vento calmo começa sempre ao anoitecer e não ha qualquer possibilidade de geadas. Não deixa de ser realmente estranha toda esta mudança acelerada, a alteração climática parece estar a instalar-se definitivamente às nossas latitudes .


----------



## cactus (14 Jan 2022 às 23:34)

jamestorm disse:


> sinceramente tb não me lembro de um ano assim...alguém pode explicar melhor o que se está a passar? Temperaturas mínimas muito estranhas para um Janeiro praticamente sem chuva. É o continuar de Dezembro atípico, para um Janeiro muito atípico.
> 
> Aqui em Alenquer havia sempre geadas, nos anos secos a começar logo em Novembro. Agora um vento calmo começa sempre ao anoitecer e não ha qualquer possibilidade de geadas. Não deixa de ser realmente estranha toda esta mudança acelerada, a alteração climática parece estar a instalar-se definitivamente às nossas latitudes .


Deve-se essencialmente ao potente AA , que nao faz as migracoes para a escandinavia com dantes fazia.


----------



## Stinger (15 Jan 2022 às 00:15)

E pelos modelos a temperatura aumenta para o final do mes e nada de chuva .

O AA está a ser terrivel 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Jan 2022 às 00:20)

Aproveitem mas é este tempo que temos tido para passear e beber umas imperiais. 
Após algumas já vêem isto com outros olhos. 

As barragens a sul este mês até estão aumentando ligeiramente o armazenamento em especial no Alentejo.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2022 às 10:46)

Não é propriamente um AA 'potente' (relativamente ao continente).

É mais um AA 'estável'.






vs








> Stratospheric aerosols from explosive tropical volcanic eruptions are known to cause an anomalous surface cooling within two years following the eruption. This cooling can induce atmospheric Kelvin waves and drive equatorial westerly wind anomalies over the western Pacific, thereby favouring El Niño conditions and shortening La-Niña periods32. Further, an El Niño signature after volcanic eruptions has been reported by several previous studies8,32. Also, 350 years of records show a large number of El Niño episodes associated with volcanic eruptions.



Ainda assim, é uma questão de tempo até ser escrito que a bomba de Tonga vai antecipar o regresso da era glaciar...


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2022 às 20:53)

A onda de choque atravessou o ex-TC Cody  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/atividade-vulcanica-2022.10765/post-846555

Ó Trump, não fez nada


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2022 às 21:03)

https://so2.gsfc.nasa.gov/pix/daily/0122/tonga_0122z.html


----------



## Thomar (16 Jan 2022 às 13:35)

Como não existem eventos meteorológicos relevantes no nosso quintal deixo aqui uma sugestão para próxima sexta-feira dia 21, passar 24h na Serra da Estrela, mais precisamente na Torre, segundo as previsões automáticas do IPMA teremos uma máxima de *+2ºC* e uma mínima de *-6ºC*, mas com vento!






reparem bem que com o vento a temperatura sentida é sempre negativa!


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2022 às 03:25)

Não é Meteorologia mas não resisto a deixar aqui uma sugestão de pedido de explicação para quando encontrarem um "terraplanista": como é que eles explicam as direcções de  propagação da onda de choque da explosão do vulcão de Hunga Tonga? Se se usar o mapa plano circular que eles "fanatisam" para a Terra, aparecem direcções que se encurvam mudando de direcção em pleno oceano aberto e algumas atravessam a supostamente "intransponível " Antártida. Mais ainda, as velocidades de propagação diminuem quanto mais se aproxima do Pólo Norte a passagem da onda, para depois voltar a aumentar acelerando ao afastar-se do Pólo. 
Mistérios da Natureza... 

Outro "Mistério insondável" é o facto de a Lua e o Sol apresentarem praticamente sempre o mesmo diâmetro aparente apesar de as distâncias ao observador variarem imenso, uma vez que segundo o "terraplanismo" eles descrevem trajectórias circulares suspensas por forças ocultas, sobre o "plano" da Terra. No caso do Sol, as distâncias variam a ponto de ficar noite porque supostamente ele "foi lá para muito longe", na sua trajectória circular pairando sobre o plano circular da Terra, e no entanto nessa trajectória vê-mo-lo sempre do mesmo tamanho.


----------



## frederico (17 Jan 2022 às 07:45)

Estamos a ter um Janeiro semelhante ao de 2005. Arrisco que se houver alteração do padrão será lá para final de Fevereiro ou Março. O ano hidrológico será provavelmente seco, a não ser que haja um "milagre" como ocorreu em Fevereiro de 2018.

A sucessão de anos secos em parte do Sul já vai demasiado longa.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Jan 2022 às 10:03)

Me parece que so deveremos ter chuva so lá para Março... Ou se for como 2012 só lá para Abril!


----------



## trovoadas (17 Jan 2022 às 10:16)

frederico disse:


> Estamos a ter um Janeiro semelhante ao de 2005. Arrisco que se houver alteração do padrão será lá para final de Fevereiro ou Março. O ano hidrológico será provavelmente seco, a não ser que haja um "milagre" como ocorreu em Fevereiro de 2018.
> 
> A sucessão de anos secos em parte do Sul já vai demasiado longa.


Em teoria o ano chuvoso foi o ano passado...e digo em teoria porque ainda precisa ser confirmado! A este ritmo vamos colapsar mas ninguém quer acreditar nisso. Até agora tem havido sempre "milagre" para termos água no Verão mas não para o ano deixar de ser seco...


----------



## trovoadas (17 Jan 2022 às 10:25)

Já agora e não foi assim à muito tempo...há 2 anos no início de Março nos primórdios  da pandemia tive de regar e regar abundantemente para quebrar a dormência invernal das plantas. Estava tudo atrasado nesse ano devido à seca e muitas estavam mesmo a morrer. Entretanto entrou o confinamento e começou a chover...
A minha memória é curta como a do comum dos mortais mas não assim tanto...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Jan 2022 às 10:29)

trovoadas disse:


> Em teoria o ano chuvoso foi o ano passado...e digo em teoria porque ainda precisa ser confirmado! A este ritmo vamos colapsar mas ninguém quer acreditar nisso. Até agora tem havido sempre "milagre" para termos água no Verão mas não para o ano deixar de ser seco...



Não percebi o que quiseste dizer... 
Em teoria o ano passado foi chuvoso, ou era para ser o ano chuvoso do ciclo a cada 10 anos, mais ano menos ano. 
O milagre até agora tem sido algumas Primaveras anormalmente chuvosa. 
Quanto ao Inverno há mais de 10 anos que é anormalmente seco!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2022 às 15:25)

Quem mais uma vez se fica a rir é a Grécia...
Neve a fartote!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (17 Jan 2022 às 18:29)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não percebi o que quiseste dizer...
> Em teoria o ano passado foi chuvoso, ou era para ser o ano chuvoso do ciclo a cada 10 anos, mais ano menos ano.
> O milagre até agora tem sido algumas Primaveras anormalmente chuvosa.
> Quanto ao Inverno há mais de 10 anos que é anormalmente seco!


Ano chuvoso a sério mete 800 a 1000 mm em Faro. Ocorreu em 2010, 1995 ou 1989. A miséria começa em 2012. Estamos no momento do retorno...


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jan 2022 às 19:00)

A não ser que venha algo muito interessante para fevereiro ou março, arrisco-me a dizer que esta deve ser a pior série de invernos em muitos anos, talvez uns cem. Basta consultar as cartas mais antigas.

Invernos ao estilo de 2010 ou 2014 não ficavam sem aparecer durante dez anos como está a acontecer agora. Eram frequentes nas décadas 70/80/90. A última vez que houve algo diferente foi em março de 2018 mas foi depois de uma longa seca no sul.

Agora é aceitar e esperar por tempos melhores.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jan 2022 às 19:41)

frederico disse:


> Estamos a ter um Janeiro semelhante ao de 2005. Arrisco que se houver alteração do padrão será lá para final de Fevereiro ou Março. O ano hidrológico será provavelmente seco, a não ser que haja um "milagre" como ocorreu em Fevereiro de 2018.
> 
> A sucessão de anos secos em parte do Sul já vai demasiado longa.


Nada disso, o mês de janeiro de 2005 pode ter sido muito seco mas foi o 13º mais frio desde 1931, este janeiro começou com temperaturas de quase 25 ºC (o que só piora a situação de seca)


Ruipedroo disse:


> A não ser que venha algo muito interessante para fevereiro ou março, arrisco-me a dizer que esta deve ser a pior série de invernos em muitos anos, talvez uns cem. Basta consultar as cartas mais antigas.
> 
> Invernos ao estilo de 2010 ou 2014 não ficavam sem aparecer durante dez anos como está a acontecer agora. Eram frequentes nas décadas 70/80/90. A última vez que houve algo diferente foi em março de 2018 mas foi depois de uma longa seca no sul.
> 
> Agora é aceitar e esperar por tempos melhores.


Antes de março de 2018 não era exatamente só o Sul que estava a sofrer uma seca, mas sim todo o país, foi uma seca gravíssima


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Jan 2022 às 19:43)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A não ser que venha algo muito interessante para fevereiro ou março, arrisco-me a dizer que esta deve ser a pior série de invernos em muitos anos, talvez uns cem. Basta consultar as cartas mais antigas.
> 
> Invernos ao estilo de 2010 ou 2014 não ficavam sem aparecer durante dez anos como está a acontecer agora. Eram frequentes nas décadas 70/80/90. A última vez que houve algo diferente foi em março de 2018 mas foi depois de uma longa seca no sul.
> 
> Agora é aceitar e esperar por tempos melhores.


A prossição ainda agora vai no adro. O ano passado também quase que não houve chuva em Janeiro, primeiro a entrada fria e depois as inverções térmicas. A diferença é que este ano está mais quente, não tem havido tantas inverções térmicas, e até agora também, ainda, não houve uma entrada fria. Mas até Março, é Inverno.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2022 às 20:31)

Albifriorento disse:


> A prossição ainda agora vai no adro. O ano passado também quase que não houve chuva em Janeiro, primeiro a entrada fria e depois as inverções térmicas. A diferença é que este ano está mais quente, não tem havido tantas inverções térmicas, e até agora também, ainda, não houve uma entrada fria. Mas até Março, é Inverno.


Mas pelo menos já tinha havido bastante chuva nos meses anteriores a janeiro, este ano nem isso. 3 dias de chuva em outubro e 1 semana de chuva em dezembro foi o que houve até ao momento de mais significativo. Os dilúvios de 2 dias em setembro não contam porque são chuvas pós verão e com um outubro quente e seco em grande parte, de nada valeram.
Resta esperar por um milagre como aconteceu em 2018, por exemplo, ou então não sei. Ainda hoje fui a Leiria e durante a viagem, ao passar pelo Tejo até dá tristeza. Parece uma ribeira e o Zêzere, na zona de Constância, também não está melhor. As eólicas nem trabalham porque nem há quase vento. Depois na fatura é que se vê o resultado do bom tempo, visto que tiveram a pressa de encerrar as centrais a carvão.
As consequências deste padrão não se refletem só na agricultura como muita gente pensa.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jan 2022 às 21:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda hoje fui a Leiria e o Tejo parece uma ribeira e o Zêzere não está melhor.


Por momentos pensei que estavas a dizer que o Tejo era em Leiria e fiquei muito confuso, depois é que percebi que os viste pelo caminho


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2022 às 21:22)

N_Fig disse:


> Por momentos pensei que estavas a dizer que o Tejo era em Leiria e fiquei muito confuso, depois é que percebi que os viste pelo caminho


Sim, realmente estava confuso! Corrigido


----------



## RP20 (17 Jan 2022 às 21:55)

Eu por aqui não me posso queixar e não sei porque pessoal de Braga por exemplo se está a queixar tanto. 2021 no Alto Minho teve apenas 4 meses secos e o resto chuvosos ou dentro da média. O pessoal do centro e sul e interior norte tem todas as razões de queixa, aqui pelo litoral norte acho que não estamos na mesma situação.

Posto isto, a chover que seja no Sul. Porque apesar de no mapa do IPMA estar o litoral norte em seca, eu no campo não visualizo isso, além de estar tudo verde, tem bastante água infiltrada no solo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Jan 2022 às 00:06)

Boas, 

Saiu a previsão Mensal do ECM e adivinhem a previsão, tempo seco e temperaturas que deverão tornar se acima da média em meados de Fevereiro! 
De resto o curioso disto é que todos os modelos ameacam com uma Primavera quente.


----------



## Northern Lights (18 Jan 2022 às 09:38)

Não podemos entrar em pânico com previsões a longo prazo.
Aguardemos.
Este padrão não vai durar até Abril de certeza.
Quantas e quantas vezes não fomos surpreendidos já com reviravoltas de ultima hora nos modelos.


----------



## Santofsky (18 Jan 2022 às 10:00)

Uma pessoa até fica doente só de olhar para os modelos... 
É absolutamente incrível como o monstro do anticiclone não descola do eixo Península Ibérica-Reino Unido dia após dia... 
Nem sequer ar frio de jeito deixa passar... 
Que tédio... 
Que monotonia...


----------



## Santofsky (18 Jan 2022 às 10:03)

hurricane disse:


> Que mes de Janeiro miserável. Quando é que o Anticiclone sai daqui do meio da Franca?



A julgar pelas previsões dos modelos a curto e médio prazo...
Talvez no dia de São Nunca.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2022 às 11:12)

Vou colocar o ponto final neste mês! Vendo as previsões dúvido seriamente que chova significativamente até final. Neste momento nem uns aguaceiros se vislumbram!

As temperaturas também tendência a subir ligeiramente a partir do fim desta semana.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Jan 2022 às 11:35)

trovoadas disse:


> Vou colocar o ponto final neste mês! Vendo as previsões dúvido seriamente que chova significativamente até final. Neste momento nem uns aguaceiros se vislumbram!
> 
> As temperaturas também tendência a subir ligeiramente a partir do fim desta semana.


E sinceramente me parece que Fevereiro irá seguir pelo mesmo caminho...
Em 2012 tivemos alguma chuva a meio Janeiro, coisa pouca, e SÓ voltou a chover no final de Março!


----------



## Norther (18 Jan 2022 às 13:45)

Isto está mesmo mau, eu também penso que Fevereiro irá pelo mesmo caminho, semana a semana vejo os nascentes aqui pelas quintas a minguar, como se diz, Deus queira que esteja enganado, mas a El ninha está dar cabo de nós .


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jan 2022 às 16:41)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E sinceramente me parece que Fevereiro irá seguir pelo mesmo caminho...
> Em 2012 tivemos alguma chuva a meio Janeiro, coisa pouca, e SÓ voltou a chover no final de Março!


Esse fevereiro-março de 2012 foi horrível aqui na Figueira em termos de chuva, houve alguns chuviscos no começo de fevereiro e em meados de março, mas nenhum dos meses acumulou sequer 5 mm...


----------



## dvieira (18 Jan 2022 às 17:05)

Parece-me ver fumo no horizonte. É lógico com tudo seco algumas das queimadas pode-se descontrolar. Mas como não aparece nada nas ocorrências levou me  a pensar que pode ser uma gestão de combustíveis por parte dos bombeiros.


----------



## LMMS (18 Jan 2022 às 17:17)

dvieira disse:


> Parece-me ver fumo no horizonte. É lógico com tudo seco algumas das queimadas pode-se descontrolar. Mas como não aparece nada nas ocorrências levou me  a pensar que pode ser uma gestão de combustíveis por parte dos bombeiros.


Foi na zona da Urqueira, já está dominado!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jan 2022 às 20:02)

Albifriorento disse:


> A prossição ainda agora vai no adro. O ano passado também quase que não houve chuva em Janeiro, primeiro a entrada fria e depois as inverções térmicas. A diferença é que este ano está mais quente, não tem havido tantas inverções térmicas, e até agora também, ainda, não houve uma entrada fria. Mas até Março, é Inverno.





joralentejano disse:


> Mas pelo menos já tinha havido bastante chuva nos meses anteriores a janeiro, este ano nem isso. 3 dias de chuva em outubro e 1 semana de chuva em dezembro foi o que houve até ao momento de mais significativo. Os dilúvios de 2 dias em setembro não contam porque são chuvas pós verão e com um outubro quente e seco em grande parte, de nada valeram.
> Resta esperar por um milagre como aconteceu em 2018, por exemplo, ou então não sei. Ainda hoje fui a Leiria e durante a viagem, ao passar pelo Tejo até dá tristeza. Parece uma ribeira e o Zêzere, na zona de Constância, também não está melhor. As eólicas nem trabalham porque nem há quase vento. Depois na fatura é que se vê o resultado do bom tempo, visto que tiveram a pressa de encerrar as centrais a carvão.
> As consequências deste padrão não se refletem só na agricultura como muita gente pensa.


Mas realmente querem comparar o ano passado com este ano? No ano passado, por esta altura, tínhamos literalmente uma baixa pressão no Mediterrâneo e uma alta pressão a sudeste da Madeira, trazendo uma clara corrente de nordeste e tempo excepcionalmente frio. Ao mesmo tempo, uma frente intensa no Atlântico estava a caminho do Continente, e não só varreria a vaga de frio extrema que já se prolongava desde a véspera de Natal como também traria uma mudança de padrão para um tempo mais chuvoso, que se estenderia até ao começo de março e acabaria com a seca em quase todas as regiões (várias barragens do Sul inclusive atingiram máximos de 2012/2014). 
E nem vale a pena comparar este janeiro com os meses da seca de 2017/2018, porque a primeira metade de janeiro de 2018 nem foi assim tão má e ainda acumulei uns 60 mm. Foi essencialmente a partir de dia 20 que veio o anticiclone e, um mês depois, chegou o "milagre". 

Este janeiro faz muito mais lembrar janeiro de 2012, em que os acumulados foram bem baixos (e fevereiro não foi melhor, muito pelo contrário). Quanto às temperaturas, a grande diferença é que janeiro e fevereiro desse ano até foram fresquinho, mas este ano janeiro não tem tido nada de frio. O historial de anos anteriores também é bem distinto...  

Por falar em 2012: muito antes de começar a consultar este fórum, eu escrevia um diário onde falava sobre o estado do tempo a cada dia e o que se previa nos dias seguintes. Naqueles dois meses de 2012, foram semanas e semanas sempre a escrever o mesmo texto, tanto que, no dia 14 de fevereiro, tratei a chuva como uma namorada chateada comigo. 
Se não estou em erro, comecei em 2007 e a minha última publicação no diário foi em 2015. Foi o desenvolvimento do meu "pequeno" interesse pela meteorologia, ainda que não fosse a minha área preferida. Infelizmente, perdi-o numa viagem que fiz ao Sul de Espanha em 2017...


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Jan 2022 às 20:57)

Realmente até doi a alma ver os modelos....


----------



## Marco pires (18 Jan 2022 às 21:06)

já me estou a marimbar para o tempo.
passa um mês, passa outro e outro e é sempre a mesma coisa.
quando quiser chover que chova, se não quiser chover que não chova e fique tudo tipo Saara.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jan 2022 às 22:35)

Realmente está um tempo péssimo para a altura do ano, consequências das alterações climáticas, vamos ter de nos habituar a invernos mais amenos e com menos chuva, por outro lado as Primaveras podem ser um pouco mais húmidas, mas não compensam o défice no inverno.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Jan 2022 às 12:34)

Bom dia
Nada de novo nos modelos, com um Potente anticiclone bloqueando tudo e assim nas próximas semanas não se espera novidades no que toca a chuva. Em termos de esperaturas nos primeiros 20 dias a mesma foi superior à média no que toca a máximas, e variável nas mínimas. Para o resto do mês espera se que as máximas se mantenham ligeiramente acima da média, ao passo que as mínimas deverão ficar bem abaixo da média... 

Em termos hidrológicos no final do mês espera se uma diminuição nos níveis de armazenamento a norte e centro enquanto no sul as perdas serão menores.

Em relação aos solos e de acordo com o modelo disponível no site do IPMA será possível que maior parte do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, no final do mês se encontre com níveis de % de água no solo abaixo dos 10%.

O resultado disso se irá reflectir a partir do final do mês em perdas maiores nas barragens a sul do país!


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2022 às 12:47)

Isto só deve mudar, se mudar, na transição para a Primavera, lá para final de Fevereiro ou Março. O anticiclone assim estável neste mês aguenta semanas!


----------



## dvieira (20 Jan 2022 às 17:40)

Está aqui a explicação de ontem ter falado de ver fumo no horizonte e não aparecer nada no site das ocorrências. Estou a fazer este post aqui por ainda não haver o seguimento de incêndios 2022. https://radiohertz.pt/tomar-quercus...pgK0KCs0WuSd3NG3kfGCshi6-v0surLFE0A8PuiGr_SWM


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2022 às 17:43)

Queimadas controladas nesta altura do ano podem minimizar grandes incêndios lá mais para o verão.


----------



## dvieira (20 Jan 2022 às 23:55)

Este anticiclone que se instalou é mesmo um monstro e não quer sair de cima de nós. Para o final do mês nesta última saída do GFS chega a mostrar pressões na ordem de 1040 ou mais.


----------



## Stinger (21 Jan 2022 às 01:10)

Noites frias e tardes quentes . Este inverno nao vai passar disto com o AA com pressoes de 1042 a sair reforçado. 
Passemos para a primavera 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Jan 2022 às 01:16)

Sim, agora será difícil sair deste padrão e olhando as previsões do ECM para as próximas 6 semanas então teremos mais do mesmo!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Jan 2022 às 12:48)

Parece existir possibilidade de uma cut off lá para meados do dia 26 ou 27.
Resta saber se a precipitação associada se toca terra ou não..

EDIT: Não me parece existir grandes chances dessa precipitação tocar terra, mas fica o registo.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jan 2022 às 12:56)

É penoso olhar para as previsões, não há uma mudança nem a médio/ longo prazo, creio que este "inverno", está arrumado, ou melhor, nem sequer chegámos a ter inverno ..


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jan 2022 às 13:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> É penoso olhar para as previsões, não há uma mudança nem a médio/ longo prazo, creio que este "inverno", está arrumado, ou melhor, nem sequer chegámos a ter inverno ..


Quanto a temperaturas tivemos esta amostra de Inverno principalmente as noites a serem mais frias mas a tendência é para subida. Não me admira nada que comecem a aparecer dias com 20°c de máxima brevemente essencialmente no sul.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (22 Jan 2022 às 14:30)

A mim cheira-me é que o frio ainda estará para vir, algo numa época tardia (como aconteceu em alguns anos atrás), e o Verão vai começar fresco, numa Primavera algo marcada, no mínimo, por episódios intercalados entre momentos de chuva e dias de sol. Esta é a minha previsão.

Eu acredito numa Serra da Estrela com neve, mais tarde ou mais cedo, em algum momento nas próximas semanas/meses.


----------



## Stinger (22 Jan 2022 às 19:33)

Longe ja vai os tempos de uma serra da estrela com 3 metros de neve , hoje pouco ou nada cai . Pelo andar da carruagem é mais AA que metros de neve .

Mas vou partilhar a sua esperanca 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Santofsky (22 Jan 2022 às 19:59)

Perdoem-me a linguagem... 
Mas é absolutamente incrível e impressionante como o parvalhão do monstro do anticiclone não descola do golfo da Biscaia, dia após dia, semana após semana. 
O antílope permanece estático na mesma posição há semanas!!! 
E não existe sequer tendência de mudança a médio/longo prazo... 
É triste!!!


----------



## comentador (22 Jan 2022 às 20:09)

Pelo Baixo Alentejo, já estamos habituados! Lá vem um inverno com mais alguma chuva, como o ano passado, o que vai sendo cada vez mais raro.  O normal aqui é os invernos serem secos daqui para a frente.  De ano para ano, nesta região, o tempo vai desertificando cada vez mais as paisagens, com uma rapidez cada vez maior na idade da Terra.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Jan 2022 às 23:26)

Infelizmente este pode vir a ser conhecido como o ano sem Inverno!


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2022 às 23:27)

Santofsky disse:


> Mas é absolutamente incrível e impressionante como o parvalhão do monstro do anticiclone não descola do golfo da Biscaia, dia após dia, semana após semana.
> O antílope permanece estático na mesma posição há semanas!!!
> E não existe sequer tendência de mudança a médio/longo prazo...
> É triste!!!



Mas é uma característica deles. Aqui e em todo o lado.


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2022 às 23:33)

Tramado mas é o que há.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Jan 2022 às 11:00)

Boas, 
Tempo seco e temperaturas acima da média e o tempo que nos reserva nas próximas semanas


----------



## Thomar (23 Jan 2022 às 11:27)

Bom dia e bom domingo!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2022 às 13:55)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia e bom domingo!


Faço anos por esses dias... seria uma bela prenda


----------



## Thomar (23 Jan 2022 às 14:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Faço anos por esses dias... seria uma bela prenda


Já somos dois, eu faço a 9 de fevereiro, venha de lá essa chuva como prenda de aniversário!


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2022 às 16:29)

dvieira disse:


> Está aqui a explicação de ontem ter falado de ver fumo no horizonte e não aparecer nada no site das ocorrências. Estou a fazer este post aqui por ainda não haver o seguimento de incêndios 2022. https://radiohertz.pt/tomar-quercus...pgK0KCs0WuSd3NG3kfGCshi6-v0surLFE0A8PuiGr_SWM



Dia 17, às13:31, satélite Aqua. Não foi nada pequena, a "queimada", suficiente para alarmar, e com razão, muita gente.







Entretanto hoje temos uma boa carga de poeira pelo Sul:


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2022 às 19:00)

StormRic disse:


> Dia 17, às13:31, satélite Aqua. Não foi nada pequena, a "queimada", suficiente para alarmar, e com razão, muita gente.


Nesse dia estive em Leiria e no regresso ao Alentejo, pelas 17h, ao passar pela A1 já depois de Fátima via-se bem uma coluna de fumo negro para esses lados. Como quase não havia vento, o fumo persistia em altura até largos km's. Se essa imagem é das 13:30h desse dia, então foi grande e duradoura.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jan 2022 às 19:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Faço anos por esses dias... seria uma bela prenda


E eu faço exatamente nesse dia!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jan 2022 às 19:57)

Se a Senhora das Candeias rir, o inverno está por vir. Tudo aponta que, no dia 2, estará céu limpo e um tempo bem primaveril, e a profecia raramente falha... será que desta vez vai falhar?


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jan 2022 às 20:11)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Se a Senhora das Candeias rir, o inverno está por vir. Tudo aponta que, no dia 2, estará céu limpo e um tempo bem primaveril, e a profecia raramente falha... será que desta vez vai falhar?


Esperemos que a profecia se cumpra, senão as coisas podem ser muito complicadas.


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2022 às 22:05)

Estudo NASA à procura de participantes  https://observer.globe.gov/do-globe-observer/challenges/cloud-challenge-2022


----------



## vitamos (23 Jan 2022 às 23:52)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Se a Senhora das Candeias rir, o inverno está por vir. Tudo aponta que, no dia 2, estará céu limpo e um tempo bem primaveril, e a profecia raramente falha... será que desta vez vai falhar?


Dados estatísticos sobre o acerto dessa "profecia"?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2022 às 02:23)

vitamos disse:


> Dados estatísticos sobre o acerto dessa "profecia"?


Pelo menos nos últimos 10 anos, e tendo em conta a análise dos registos do fórum de dia 2 de fevereiro e o que aconteceu nas 10 semanas posteriores, em cada ano, acertou sempre. Atenção que isto é uma análise pouco científica, pois todos estes acertos podem ter sido meras coincidências, e o próprio conceito de "inverno por vir" é extremamente subjetivo, pois depende da visão de cada um.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Jan 2022 às 04:30)

Nao me parece de todo que essa profecia tenha acertado em 2012 só para dar um exemplo


----------



## jamestorm (24 Jan 2022 às 09:58)

Tempo chato e nada invernal para os próximos tempos.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Jan 2022 às 10:55)

Esta é a última semana em que se resistia sem chover. A partir de agora é um martírio essencialmente para a Agricultura. 
Pelo que vejo parece-me certo que não choverá até dia 5 de Fevereiro. 
A partir daí o futuro o dirá!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Jan 2022 às 11:02)

Se alguém ver a chuva do IPMA, respeitante ao modelo ECM ou até as nuvens me avisem...

Em relação aos modelos apenas espero chuva lá para Março!

Hoje sai a previsão Mensal que deverá confirmar aquilo que menciono!


----------



## Santofsky (24 Jan 2022 às 15:17)

Essa profecia de, quando a Senhora das Candeias estiver a rir o inverno ainda estará para vir, nem sempre resulta de facto... Basta olhar para os anos de 2005 e 2012, por exemplo...


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jan 2022 às 15:33)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Se alguém ver a chuva do IPMA, respeitante ao modelo ECM ou até as nuvens me avisem...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2022 às 16:50)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Nao me parece de todo que essa profecia tenha acertado em 2012 só para dar um exemplo


Acertou sim, pois a chuva lá veio na altura da Páscoa.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Jan 2022 às 17:02)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Acertou sim, pois a chuva lá veio na altura da Páscoa.


De facto, ate Maio pode sempre chover... 
Realmente acertou sim..


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Jan 2022 às 21:56)

Previsão saída, previsão confirmada.. 
Temperaturas acima da média nas próximas 6 semanas e tempo muito seco!


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2022 às 23:31)

Fascinante.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2022 às 09:45)

Orion disse:


> Fascinante.


Fantástico.
O ANTÍLOPE agora trará os filhos, pais e até os sogros...


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2022 às 10:08)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Se a Senhora das Candeias rir, o inverno está por vir. Tudo aponta que, no dia 2, estará céu limpo e um tempo bem primaveril, e a profecia raramente falha... será que desta vez vai falhar?



Isso não é uma profecia, é uma crendice, crendices que não tem lugar num fórum de ciência como o MeteoPT.


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Jan 2022 às 10:21)

MSantos disse:


> Isso não é uma profecia, é uma crendice, crendices que não tem lugar num fórum de ciência como o MeteoPT.


Vendo os disparates sobre meteorologia que se dizem neste segmento , acho que isso até se aproxima de algo científico .


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Jan 2022 às 10:24)

Pessoalmente , até sou adepto da Senhora das Candeias e acho que neste segmento posso dizer isso à vontade. 
Contudo , com a sorte que andamos , ainda aparecem uns aguaceiros só nesse dia para estragar a teoria .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jan 2022 às 10:25)

MSantos disse:


> Isso não é uma profecia, é uma crendice, crendices que não tem lugar num fórum de ciência como o MeteoPT.


E eu sei bem disso.


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Jan 2022 às 10:27)

Mas isso até é uma questão de lógica . Quando o AA desbloquear , teremos umas belas frentes a passar pelo território , como sempre aconteceu e obviamente voltará a acontecer .
A questão é quando é que o desbloqueio ocorrerá e se a chuva que irá cair será suficiente para minorar os efeitos da seca nas regiões assoladas pela mesma.


----------



## Santofsky (25 Jan 2022 às 14:35)

Um dado curioso: apesar das geadas e das mínimas negativas (coisa que se tem verificado consecutivamente desde meados do mês, finalmente) não estarem a ser tão fortes como no janeiro do ano passado, parece que nalguns locais a média das mínimas do atual janeiro está até a ser... inferior à média das mínimas do janeiro de 2021. 
E este paradoxo, hein?


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2022 às 14:41)

Santofsky disse:


> Um dado curioso: apesar das geadas e das mínimas negativas (coisa que se tem verificado consecutivamente desde meados do mês, finalmente) não estarem a ser tão fortes como no janeiro do ano passado, parece que nalguns locais a média das mínimas do atual janeiro está até a ser... inferior à média das mínimas do janeiro de 2021.
> E este paradoxo, hein?


É um paradoxo de certa forma lógico... Mesmo em dias frios, e excepto excepcionais entradas mais polares, nebulosidade significa menos frio.
Ora com céu limpo e domínio anticiclónico...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Jan 2022 às 14:43)

Ainda se queixavam que não vinha frio...


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2022 às 15:03)

Santofsky disse:


> Um dado curioso: apesar das geadas e das mínimas negativas (coisa que se tem verificado consecutivamente desde meados do mês, finalmente) não estarem a ser tão fortes como no janeiro do ano passado, parece que nalguns locais a média das mínimas do atual janeiro está até a ser... inferior à média das mínimas do janeiro de 2021.
> E este paradoxo, hein?


O episódio frio de 2021 acabou a 19 de janeiro, após esse dia os valores de temperatura subiram consideravelmente, particularmente as mínimas. Tivemos mesmo um período muito quente entre 25 e 29 de janeiro. Foi de tal maneira quente que no dia 1 de fevereiro já havia amendoeiras em flor aqui. Este janeiro de 2022 está com mínimas bem mais modestas, mas mais constantes. Se nada de extraordinário acontecer até 31 de janeiro, é possível, pelo menos por aqui, que a média das mínimas acabe um pouco mais baixa que a de janeiro de 2021.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jan 2022 às 18:27)

MSantos disse:


> Isso não é uma profecia, é uma crendice, crendices que não tem lugar num fórum de ciência como o MeteoPT.


Que não tem qualquer base científica isso todos nós sabemos, agora, acredita quem quer.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2022 às 18:50)

MSantos disse:


> Isso não é uma profecia, é uma crendice, crendices que não tem lugar num fórum de ciência como o MeteoPT.


Mas lamentações infundadas cientificamente já têm lugar?
Não vejo mal nenhum em debatermos crendices. Até é interessante compararmos com dados realmente científicos.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2022 às 20:07)

MSantos disse:


> Isso não é uma profecia, é uma crendice, crendices que não tem lugar num fórum de ciência como o MeteoPT.


Agora nem tanto, pois o tempo está muito mais imprevisível, o que provavelmente também demonstra que o clima está a mudar, mas ainda me lembro de situações em que estas profecias/crendices ou variados provérbios que tenho ouvido ao longo da minha vida, se concretizaram mesmo. O da Senhora das Candeias tem sido sempre muito certeiro, por acaso. Antigamente não havia previsões meteorológicas e as pessoas baseavam-se nas luas e nestas coisas e certamente que batia certo maior parte das vezes porque o tempo também era mais estável.


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2022 às 20:42)

Maravilha  https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf_hres.php


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2022 às 22:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mas lamentações infundadas cientificamente já têm lugar?
> Não vejo mal nenhum em debatermos crendices. Até é interessante compararmos com dados realmente científicos.



Desde que as crendices não se propaguem pelo fórum e se mantenham no Seguimento Livre...


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2022 às 19:04)

já estou com aquela sensação de verão, vem um dia com mais nuvens e acho estranho... quando cair uns pingos vou dançar para o meio deles como acontece no verão que é uma emoção rara, a diferença é que no verão isto tudo é normal, mas neste momento estamos em pleno Inverno e em Janeiro...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jan 2022 às 19:38)

david 6 disse:


> já estou com aquela sensação de verão, vem um dia com mais nuvens e acho estranho... quando cair uns pingos vou dançar para o meio deles como acontece no verão que é uma emoção rara, a diferença é que no verão isto tudo é normal, mas neste momento estamos em pleno Inverno e em Janeiro...


Em Junho não houve tantos dias de sol como agora em Janeiro, impressionante como nem dias nublados tem havido...


----------



## dvieira (27 Jan 2022 às 11:25)

Talvez tenhamos uma mudança de padrão a partir de dia 4. Ainda é cedo para falar mas algumas saídas começam a mostrar isso. Vamos esperar que sim.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Jan 2022 às 12:00)

Este é o Inverno (à falta de melhor termo!) mais aborrecido de que tenho memória.


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2022 às 15:22)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Este é o Inverno (à falta de melhor termo!) mais aborrecido de que tenho memória.


2004/2005 foi também assim.


----------



## hurricane (27 Jan 2022 às 16:35)

Nao é só ai em Portugal que está aborrecido, aqui na Bélgica também. Mas pelo que vi, em 2004/2005, o Fevereiro foi muito frio e algo nevado aqui na Bélgica. Este ano, nao me parece que siga a mesma trajetoria. Nao se perspectiva nada de jeito com o anticiclone ali estacionado na Biscaia.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Jan 2022 às 16:54)

Lá para o dia 4 ou 5 Fevereiro hipótese de ligeira mudança com entrada fria e aguaceiros e neve em alguns locais. 
Hipótese contudo ainda muito incerta!


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jan 2022 às 17:31)

hurricane disse:


> Nao é só ai em Portugal que está aborrecido, aqui na Bélgica também. Mas pelo que vi, em 2004/2005, o Fevereiro foi muito frio e algo nevado aqui na Bélgica. Este ano, nao me parece que siga a mesma trajetoria. Nao se perspectiva nada de jeito com o anticiclone ali estacionado na Biscaia.


Fevereiro de 2005 foi o 4º fevereiro mais frio de sempre em Portugal continental, para além de ter sido o mês mais frio (contando também outros meses do ano) dos últimos 30 anos


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jan 2022 às 17:34)

frederico disse:


> 2004/2005 foi também assim.


Sim, e não. Estão ambos a ser períodos muito secos, mas dezembro de 2021 até nem foi assim tão seco (choveu tanto nesse mês como entre novembro de 2004 e fevereiro de 2005). E a outra diferença, claro, é que se em 2004/05 ao menos tínhamos muito frio, agora tivemos temperaturas de 25 ºC na passagem de ano...


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jan 2022 às 18:28)

O IPMA a emitir comunicado sobre a seca.






						IPMA - Detalhe noticia
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jan 2022 às 18:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> O IPMA a emitir comunicado sobre a seca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epá, eu sei que só estão previstos aguaceiros fracos até ao fim do mês, mas não poderiam ter esperado mais uns diazitos para serem rigorosos?


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jan 2022 às 18:59)

N_Fig disse:


> Epá, eu sei que só estão previstos aguaceiros fracos até ao fim do mês, mas não poderiam ter esperado mais uns diazitos para serem rigorosos?


Epa, não podemos andar sempre a criticar, desta vez estiveram bem.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jan 2022 às 19:07)

N_Fig disse:


> Epá, eu sei que só estão previstos aguaceiros fracos até ao fim do mês, mas não poderiam ter esperado mais uns diazitos para serem rigorosos?


Meros milímetros não farão diferença. E é uma questão de aproveitar o facto de a comunicação social estar em cima do assunto. Aposto que daqui a 5 dias já ninguém se lembra da seca.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jan 2022 às 19:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Epa, não podemos andar sempre a criticar, desta vez estiveram bem.


Eu sei que não deve ser o caso desta vez, mas em 2009 o IPMA lembrou-se de fazer um relatório antes do mês de dezembro acabar, em que entre outras coisas referia como o ano tinha sido seco. Ora, para quem não se lembra, a segunda metade do mês foi ridiculamente chuvosa e o ano de 2009 acabou por ser completamente normal...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2022 às 20:11)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu sei que não deve ser o caso desta vez, mas em 2009 o IPMA lembrou-se de fazer um relatório antes do mês de dezembro acabar, em que entre outras coisas referia como o ano tinha sido seco. Ora, para quem não se lembra, a segunda metade do mês foi ridiculamente chuvosa e o ano de 2009 acabou por ser completamente normal...


Em 2005, havia relatórios quinzenais sobre a seca.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jan 2022 às 20:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em 2005, havia relatórios quinzenais sobre a seca.


Bem sei, mas eram mesmos relatórios só sobre aquela quinzena, não eram relatórios anuais com um asterisco a dizer "*só até 15 de dezembro". Houve alguns relatórios quinzenais também na seca 2017/18, já agora


----------



## jamestorm (27 Jan 2022 às 20:57)

Vão subir as temperaturas máximas e bem - podem começar a passar os 25ºC na primeira metade de Fevereiro. De inverno nem sinal...


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2022 às 21:10)




----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2022 às 21:21)

Algo deve aparecer. Se será assim tão expressivo, resta esperar.






---

Quase histórico


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jan 2022 às 00:34)

frederico disse:


> 2004/2005 foi também assim.


Ao nível da precipitação, sem dúvida. Ao nível das temperaturas, nada a ver! Janeiro e fevereiro de 2005 foram bastante frios, mas este ano parece que nem por isso...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jan 2022 às 00:37)

LMMS disse:


> Previsão DWD para dia 04/02/2022 com a possibilidade de entrada de uma frente não muito intensa com precipitação, mas melhor que nada!
> É esperar pela próximos modelos.
> O ECMWF não prevê chuva nos próximos 10 dias e o GFS prevê com mais incidência a norte do Tejo!


Como seria de esperar, a tal precipitação a norte do Tejo no GFS desapareceu quase toda.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Jan 2022 às 01:08)

Entretanto e para variar na previsão do ECM nas próximas 6 semanas segue se o tempo seco e com temperaturas acima da média em especial no sul. 
Esta previsão tem o alcance do meio de Março!


----------



## LMMS (28 Jan 2022 às 10:29)

Orion disse:


>



Na plataforma que uso a previsão para dia 30 não dá nada de especial em relação a poeiras!

*ERRATA  É GEOS-5 e não 8!*


----------



## trovoadas (28 Jan 2022 às 11:18)

Parece que se chover qualquer coisa, lá para o fim da próxima semana, será essencialmente a Norte e Centro. O sul ainda tem de esperar!
A seca no norte e Centro ainda é principalmente Meteorológica, chovendo na média rapidamente desaparece .
No sul a conversa é outra...


----------



## dvieira (28 Jan 2022 às 12:48)

Com as queimadas e tempo seco podem surgir ocorrências como uma de hoje em Bragança com já 5 meios aéreos. O governo devia proibir as queimadas com as condições meteorológicas assim como penso que já está em Espanha.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Jan 2022 às 13:49)

Segundo a sic noticias grande incêndio a deflagrar no Montesinho em floresta , com varias frentes....


----------



## Hawk (28 Jan 2022 às 14:32)

De Matosinhos é bem visível a coluna de fumo do fogo de Vale de Cambra (~60 km)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jan 2022 às 14:34)

*Seguimento - Incêndios 2022*


----------



## Santofsky (28 Jan 2022 às 20:51)

Aquelas cartas interessantes (que estão no tópico das previsões a médio prazo) dos dias 6/7 de fevereiro que apareciam nas runs das 0 e das 6 do ECMWF e do GFS, respetivamente... nesta última run desapareceram por completo. 
Maldito e malvado antílope que não descola do sítio de maneira absolutamente alguma... parece que é GOZO!!!


----------



## frederico (28 Jan 2022 às 21:11)

Santofsky disse:


> Aquelas cartas interessantes (que estão no tópico das previsões a médio prazo) dos dias 6/7 de fevereiro que apareciam nas runs das 0 e das 6 do ECMWF e do GFS, respetivamente... nesta última run desapareceram por completo.
> Maldito e malvado antílope que não descola do sítio de maneira absolutamente alguma... parece que é GOZO!!!


Isto só vai lá com um ritual celta dos druidas para a chuva


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Jan 2022 às 21:24)

Já vos disse... 
Sigam se por 2012, este Inverno tem todas as caraterísticas identicas
Em 2012 só choveu na última dezena  de Março... e este ano se as previsões manterem as mesmas características, ou seja, se as previsões mensais e de longo prazo se mantiverem só irá chover no mínimo a partir do meio de Março. 

Em relação a temperaturas Fevereiro parece que irá iniciar quente, depois terá período frio, e espero uma segunda quinzena mais quente.


----------



## hurricane (29 Jan 2022 às 00:28)

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/27/us/noreaster-snowstorm-weekend-nyc.html

Os EUA só tem disto! Nós na Europa é o tédio total.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Jan 2022 às 11:26)

E chegou o Verao pessoal, sol bastante quente hoje. Pessoal a tomar baho na praia de S. Martinho do Porto.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jan 2022 às 12:41)

jamestorm disse:


> E chegou o Verao pessoal, sol bastante quente hoje. Pessoal a tomar baho na praia de S. Martinho do Porto.


Devem estar uns 18 ºC no máximo e a água está a 14 ºC, a temperatura do ar é "quente" para janeiro, mas daí até me parecer tempo de praia... Aposto que se estivessem 18 ºC (ou mesmo um pouco mais alto) em julho muitos desses se queixavam que era impossível estar na praia


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Jan 2022 às 13:32)

Janeiro extremamente seco e mais quente que o normal. 
Fevereiro começa quente e depois entre dia 4 a 14 Fevereiro terá temperaturas normais. 
Na 2a metade deste mês está prevista uma alteração de padrão nomeadamente no posicionamento do AA  que faria com que o tempo seco se mantivesse mas as temperaturas seriam bem acima da média. 
É um fluxo que de acordo com as previsões progrediram por Marco adentro!


----------



## trovoadas (29 Jan 2022 às 15:36)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Janeiro extremamente seco e mais quente que o normal.
> Fevereiro começa quente e depois entre dia 4 a 14 Fevereiro terá temperaturas normais.
> Na 2a metade deste mês está prevista uma alteração de padrão nomeadamente no posicionamento do AA  que faria com que o tempo seco se mantivesse mas as temperaturas seriam bem acima da média.
> É um fluxo que de acordo com as previsões progrediram por Marco adentro!


Boas! O teu cenário é de catástrofe! Não estou a dizer que é impossível mas a ser assim não fica nada pé! A vegetação está muito fraca e sob stress mesmo em zonas onde choveu alguma coisa como São Brás de Alportel por exemplo.
Não quero acreditar num cenário tão péssimo mas de qualquer das formas chover após 15 de Fevereiro já é tarde para muitas culturas, sim porque antes disso é praticamente impossível!


----------



## hurricane (29 Jan 2022 às 15:44)

Acho que este inverno nem um SSW vamos ter.


----------



## Santofsky (29 Jan 2022 às 18:28)

Pois é...
Quem viu o final de novembro e início de dezembro com aquelas descargas frias sobre Portugal e a corrente de jato polar bastante ativa (como eu), pensou que era finalmente desta que iríamos ter um inverno a fazer jus ao nome da estação e em que o elemento branco seria protagonista, no mínimo um inverno à lá 2009 e 2010...
Tá quieto...
Nada mais errado... Uma autêntica desilusão.


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2022 às 19:47)

Digam lá que a cerimónia de abertura da taça da liga, com muito gelo e montanhas de neve, não teve o seu quê de ironia...


----------



## Cesar (29 Jan 2022 às 20:12)

Maldito AA, que não deixa a Peninsula Ibérica em paz.


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2022 às 20:20)

Cesar disse:


> Maldito AA, que não deixa a Peninsula Ibérica em paz.


O anticiclone não tem particular antipatia pela PI...


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2022 às 21:09)

Quando a estabilidade se prolonga, por vezes é muito difícil para os modelos prever mudança. 

Intencionalmente, omiti <384h.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Jan 2022 às 23:18)

Gostava de dizer que os modelos estavam ou estão enganados, mas não é isso que sinto pelo menos até ao final de Fevereiro. 
Depois a partir daí a Primavera é sempre de muito mais difícil previsão!


----------



## jamestorm (30 Jan 2022 às 00:43)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Já vos disse...
> Sigam se por 2012, este Inverno tem todas as caraterísticas identicas
> Em 2012 só choveu na última dezena  de Março... e este ano se as previsões manterem as mesmas características, ou seja, se as previsões mensais e de longo prazo se mantiverem só irá chover no mínimo a partir do meio de Março.
> 
> Em relação a temperaturas Fevereiro parece que irá iniciar quente, depois terá período frio, e espero uma segunda quinzena mais quente.


com a grande Diferença de que Janeiro e sobretudo Fevereiro de 2012 foram bastante mais frios...lembro-me bem de vários dias de gelo no tanque que temos no quintal, era sempre uma camada espessa dele de manhã. Nesse ano houve tb um acréscimo de mortalidade que foi atribuída ao frio.  

A geada foi tanta aqui em Alenquer e durante tantos dias seguidos que até árvores de citrinos perderam toda a produção e muitas quase morreram. Foi algo fora do normal esse Janeiro e Fevereiro 2012, nada tem a ver  com este Janeiro, que pelo contrario, tem sido anormalmente ameno ou ate quente (além de extremamente seco).


----------



## frederico (30 Jan 2022 às 14:09)

Janeiro de 2012






Fevereiro de 2012


----------



## frederico (30 Jan 2022 às 14:10)

2005 foi ainda mais frio.


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2022 às 14:15)

Um vórtex em Lisboa, instabilidade a meio caminho Açores-Madeira e muita, muita poeira.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (31 Jan 2022 às 12:27)

Bom dia, 
Bom dia 

Pelas previsões parece que poderemos vir a ter tempo muito seco e com temperaturas máximas com uma anomalia superior a 3 graus durante a 1a quinzena! 
Depois logo se verá


----------



## Marco pires (31 Jan 2022 às 14:31)

Bom, e fevereiro parece seguir o mesmo caminho deste mês que agora termina.
Será ainda cedo para dar o inverno como perdido, mas está a caminho disso.


----------



## jamestorm (31 Jan 2022 às 14:33)

Marco pires disse:


> Bom, e fevereiro parece seguir o mesmo caminho deste mês que agora termina.
> Será ainda cedo para dar o inverno como perdido, mas está a caminho disso.


Pouco ou Nada espero de Fevereiro...Março e Abril será outra historia.


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2022 às 16:04)

Novidades  https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/c3s_saison_cartes.php & https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwfens.php?model=1 & https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwfens_cartes.php


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jan 2022 às 17:50)

Para quem quiser... Em breve á venda.





						Auriol® Estação Meteorológica - at Lidl Portugal
					

Auriol® Estação Meteorológica -  Indicação da temperatura e da humidade do ar para espaços interiores e exteriores




					www.lidl.pt


----------



## trovoadas (1 Fev 2022 às 08:54)

Imagens impressionantes no Alentejo...e estamos em Fevereiro...








						País em seca. Próximas semanas continuam sem precipitação
					

Este ano pode vir a ser um dos mais secos de sempre em Portugal. Mais de um terço do país está em seca severa.




					www.rtp.pt


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2022 às 10:20)




----------



## Paulo H (1 Fev 2022 às 12:19)

trovoadas disse:


> Imagens impressionantes no Alentejo...e estamos em Fevereiro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressionante mesmo! E não é só no Baixo Alentejo / Algarve.. Noutros locais do país onde haja "seca moderada", a situação é já preocupante. Por exemplo no Pinhal Interior Sul (Beira Baixa), plantei várias árvores no início de dezembro (castanheiros, cerejeiras) e já tive de ir regá-las 2 vezes este mês. Nos locais onde a terra é mais barrenta, a humidade no solo conserva-se melhor (desde que não chegue ao ponto, do solo começar a gretar), mas nos locais onde é menos barrenta, a superfície (1ª camada de 15cm) está mesmo seca! Aproveitei para mondar algumas ervas com uma pequena enxada, e ao sacudir a terra, enfim era só borralho solto. Se não for regar as árvores novas, provavelmente criam fracas raízes e depois não vão conseguir suportar os meses de Verão (em especial os castanheiros).

A erva cresceu pouco, está amarelada de sede, com pontas queimadas da geada. O solo também sofre de outra forma, pois sem humidade, não se desenvolvem os microrganismos necessários para digerir os fertilizantes. Enfim tudo seca, evapora sem contribuir em fertilidade no solo. A continuar assim, o solo fica pobre, apesar da matéria orgânica que incorporo, acaba por ficar inutilizada se a terra não tiver vida, pois o desenvolvimento da mesma depende da disponibilidade de água. A ideia de que as plantas "digerem" os fertilizantes incorporados no solo é errada, o que as plantas digerem são os subprodutos resultantes da atividade dos microrganismos no solo.

Desculpem a seca! :-) Mas é só para terem uma ideia que isto da "agrícola" é bem mais complicado do que chover de vez em quando, porque o ótimo é ir chovendo o normal e com a frequência normal. 

Não me recordo de algo assim e sem fim à vista..


----------



## trovoadas (1 Fev 2022 às 13:00)

Paulo H disse:


> Impressionante mesmo! E não é só no Baixo Alentejo / Algarve.. Noutros locais do país onde haja "seca moderada", a situação é já preocupante. Por exemplo no Pinhal Interior Sul (Beira Baixa), plantei várias árvores no início de dezembro (castanheiros, cerejeiras) e já tive de ir regá-las 2 vezes este mês. Nos locais onde a terra é mais barrenta, a humidade no solo conserva-se melhor (desde que não chegue ao ponto, do solo começar a gretar), mas nos locais onde é menos barrenta, a superfície (1ª camada de 15cm) está mesmo seca! Aproveitei para mondar algumas ervas com uma pequena enxada, e ao sacudir a terra, enfim era só borralho solto. Se não for regar as árvores novas, provavelmente criam fracas raízes e depois não vão conseguir suportar os meses de Verão (em especial os castanheiros).
> 
> A erva cresceu pouco, está amarelada de sede, com pontas queimadas da geada. O solo também sofre de outra forma, pois sem humidade, não se desenvolvem os microrganismos necessários para digerir os fertilizantes. Enfim tudo seca, evapora sem contribuir em fertilidade no solo. A continuar assim, o solo fica pobre, apesar da matéria orgânica que incorporo, acaba por ficar inutilizada se a terra não tiver vida, pois o desenvolvimento da mesma depende da disponibilidade de água. A ideia de que as plantas "digerem" os fertilizantes incorporados no solo é errada, o que as plantas digerem são os subprodutos resultantes da atividade dos microrganismos no solo.
> 
> ...


Boas o que referes é importantíssimo! Por exemplo, nestas condições tenho de gastar água antes da implantação das culturas só para decompor a matéria orgânica e mesmo assim é difícil manter a fertilidade da terra. 
Se traduzíssemos isso em perdas económicas seria incalculável!
Ninguém liga a isso...depois vá de compensar com toneladas de fertilizantes químicos! A seca perpetuada no tempo como é o caso de muitos locais no sul do país é uma pescada de "rabo na boca"!


----------



## Paulo H (1 Fev 2022 às 14:33)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas o que referes é importantíssimo! Por exemplo, nestas condições tenho de gastar água antes da implantação das culturas só para decompor a matéria orgânica e mesmo assim é difícil manter a fertilidade da terra.
> Se traduzíssemos isso em perdas económicas seria incalculável!
> Ninguém liga a isso...depois vá de compensar com toneladas de fertilizantes químicos! A seca perpetuada no tempo como é o caso de muitos locais no sul do país é uma pescada de "rabo na boca"!


Corretíssimo! A maioria das pessoas pensa que se não chover agora, chove depois e compensa. 
A distribuição da precipitação ao longo do ano é talvez ainda mais importante: 
- Se chover menos de cada vez, mas de forma mais frequente, a chuva penetra melhor nos aquíferos. A chuva torrencial o que faz é deslizar e arrastar solo, para barrocos, ribeiros, ribeiras, rios até ao mar, sem alimentar os aquíferos.
- Se chover menos, mas for compensado em frequência, o solo mantem-se vivo em termos de microrganismos a decompor a matéria vegetal, e outros compostos adicionados. 

É fácil imaginar.. Na compostagem há que manter alguma humidade, há que adicionar restos vegetais para serem decompostos e alguma terra que contem os microrganismos necessários. No fim produz-se terra boa.

Pelo contrário, se eu espalhar restos vegetais à superfície e estrume de animais, na terra ao Sol, sem chover, o que acontece é que tudo fica desidratado e os compostos com nutrientes em vez de serem convertidos e assimilados na terra em profundidade, são libertados para a atmosfera. No fim, todo o trabalho feito foi em vão. Restam folhas secas e palha, praticamente sem nutrientes para a terra.


----------



## Santofsky (1 Fev 2022 às 16:43)

Eu ainda tenho uma pequena esperança de uma entrada fria que ponha grande parte do país pintado de branco neste inverno... Em termos teóricos até março (ou até mesmo início de abril) ainda poderá acontecer (basta relembrar que em 2020 nevou no dia 31 de março). Ora o problema esse é passar da teoria à prática. E em termos práticos, como todos nós sabemos e da forma como as coisas estão, neste inverno se calhar até será mais provável ver um porco a andar de bicicleta do que haver um nevão em grande parte do país.


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2022 às 20:58)

Só me ocorre uma palavra: catástrofe.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Fev 2022 às 23:28)

Paulo H disse:


> Impressionante mesmo! E não é só no Baixo Alentejo / Algarve.. Noutros locais do país onde haja "seca moderada", a situação é já preocupante. Por exemplo no Pinhal Interior Sul (Beira Baixa), plantei várias árvores no início de dezembro (castanheiros, cerejeiras) e já tive de ir regá-las 2 vezes este mês. Nos locais onde a terra é mais barrenta, a humidade no solo conserva-se melhor (desde que não chegue ao ponto, do solo começar a gretar), mas nos locais onde é menos barrenta, a superfície (1ª camada de 15cm) está mesmo seca! Aproveitei para mondar algumas ervas com uma pequena enxada, e ao sacudir a terra, enfim era só borralho solto. Se não for regar as árvores novas, provavelmente criam fracas raízes e depois não vão conseguir suportar os meses de Verão (em especial os castanheiros).
> 
> A erva cresceu pouco, está amarelada de sede, com pontas queimadas da geada. O solo também sofre de outra forma, pois sem humidade, não se desenvolvem os microrganismos necessários para digerir os fertilizantes. Enfim tudo seca, evapora sem contribuir em fertilidade no solo. A continuar assim, o solo fica pobre, apesar da matéria orgânica que incorporo, acaba por ficar inutilizada se a terra não tiver vida, pois o desenvolvimento da mesma depende da disponibilidade de água. A ideia de que as plantas "digerem" os fertilizantes incorporados no solo é errada, o que as plantas digerem são os subprodutos resultantes da atividade dos microrganismos no solo.
> 
> ...


está muito dificil mesmo, é uma situação diferente até de 2012, onde o frio intenso não deixou evaporar tanto agua.  Acho este ano mais complicado...alem de que o numero de horas de frio baixou imenso. e todos sabemos o que isso significa pra as árvores fruteiras como maceiras, pereiras ou cerejeiras ...


----------



## PapoilaVerde (2 Fev 2022 às 16:32)

Já não vinha ao fórum desde o ano passado, tal é o Mariano do que se tem passado, ainda assim fico surpreendida com a quantidade de mensagem neste tópico. 

A ver vamos se a ditado da Sra. das candeias se cumpre e temos o inverno para vir, uma vez que hoje, dia de Sra. das Candeias está a rir.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Fev 2022 às 16:54)

Multiplicam-se as notícias de seca! Quando chegar a Lisboa é que vai ser o cabo dos trabalhos!
Por aqui temos "passinhas" para dar e vender...só tenho pena é que são sempre os mais fracos a sofrer primeiro. 
Já começam as notícias de "cortes" mas é para o Zé...


----------



## frederico (2 Fev 2022 às 16:58)

Nos últimos 20 anos a precipitação subiu imenso na Primavera e caiu imenso no Inverno. Isto no Algarve é terrível para o sequeiro e para os cursos de água. Se o padrão se repetir, seremos compensados entre Fevereiro e Junho. De qualquer das formas, é hora de começar já a poupar no consumo doméstico e no poder local.


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Fev 2022 às 19:56)

Estes bloqueios anticiclónicos invernais fazem parte do nosso clima ( já Mariano Feio os descrevia ) , não apareceram por causa do aquecimento global , como muitos de forma populista e oportunista andam por aí a dizer. Ainda me lembro por exemplo de alguns invernos bem secos nos anos 80 , o de 1992 , onde esteve quase sem chover até março .
A ideia de que antigamente chovia torrencialmente em todos os invernos do início ao fim é uma fantasia na cabeça de muitos . Já falei com pessoas mais velhas , que me disseram que antigamente também apareciam muitos bloqueios anticiclónicos .
Agora , as alterações climáticas são reais , estão a provocar uma maior duração dos bloqueios , mais lestada , menos geadas , menos frio , etc.  Mas não estão a provocar nenhum fenómeno novo , estes bloqueios fazem parte do nosso clima . Tal como se chover com abundância depois na primavera também faz parte do nosso clima , não é nenhuma a anormalidade de, como alguns dizem.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Fev 2022 às 20:12)

Crazyrain disse:


> Estes bloqueios anticiclónicos invernais fazem parte do nosso clima ( já Mariano Feio os descrevia ) , não apareceram por causa do aquecimento global , como muitos de forma populista e oportunista andam por aí a dizer. Ainda me lembro por exemplo de alguns invernos bem secos nos anos 80 , o de 1992 , onde esteve quase sem chover até março .
> A ideia de que antigamente chovia torrencialmente em todos os invernos do início ao fim é uma fantasia na cabeça de muitos . Já falei com pessoas mais velhas , que me disseram que antigamente também apareciam muitos bloqueios anticiclónicos .
> Agora , as alterações climáticas são reais , estão a provocar uma maior duração dos bloqueios , mais lestada , menos geadas , menos frio , etc.  Mas não estão a provocar nenhum fenómeno novo , estes bloqueios fazem parte do nosso clima . Tal como se chover com abundância depois na primavera também faz parte do nosso clima , não é nenhuma a anormalidade de, como alguns dizem.


sim, não é de todo novo este fenómenos. Mas estão-se a repetir cada vez mais e as alterações climáticas estão a potenciar a intensidade e duração do bloqueio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Fev 2022 às 20:17)

Crazyrain disse:


> Estes bloqueios anticiclónicos invernais fazem parte do nosso clima ( já Mariano Feio os descrevia ) , não apareceram por causa do aquecimento global , como muitos de forma populista e oportunista andam por aí a dizer. Ainda me lembro por exemplo de alguns invernos bem secos nos anos 80 , o de 1992 , onde esteve quase sem chover até março .
> A ideia de que antigamente chovia torrencialmente em todos os invernos do início ao fim é uma fantasia na cabeça de muitos . Já falei com pessoas mais velhas , que me disseram que antigamente também apareciam muitos bloqueios anticiclónicos .
> Agora , as alterações climáticas são reais , estão a provocar uma maior duração dos bloqueios , mais lestada , menos geadas , menos frio , etc.  Mas não estão a provocar nenhum fenómeno novo , estes bloqueios fazem parte do nosso clima . Tal como se chover com abundância depois na primavera também faz parte do nosso clima , não é nenhuma a anormalidade de, como alguns dizem.


Já eram, mas não com tanta frequência e não tão intensos assim!


----------



## Cesar (2 Fev 2022 às 20:19)

Pessoal vamos fazer figas para que chova após a Senhora das Candeias.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Fev 2022 às 20:23)

Alguém pode fazer uma apanhado das secas históricas nos últimos 100 anos em Portugal? E  forma como terminaram? Seria interessante para termos uma ideia da duração e repetição das secas num clima como o de Portugal. 

Ouvi falar muito da seca do inicio dos anos 80 , penso que entre 1981 e 1983 ....durante essa seca os poços de quase toda gente na aldeia dos meus pais secaram, um dos poucos que não secou foi o poço dos meus avós. 
Essa grande seca terminou com as Grandes cheias de Alenquer de Novembro de 1983.


----------



## StormRic (2 Fev 2022 às 22:24)

jamestorm disse:


> Alguém pode fazer uma apanhado das secas históricas nos últimos 100 anos em Portugal? E  forma como terminaram? Seria interessante para termos uma ideia da duração e repetição das secas num clima como o de Portugal.
> 
> Ouvi falar muito da seca do inicio dos anos 80 , penso que entre 1981 e 1983 ....durante essa seca os poços de quase toda gente na aldeia dos meus pais secaram, um dos poucos que não secou foi o poço dos meus avós.
> Essa grande seca terminou com as Grandes cheias de Alenquer de Novembro de 1983.



Há publicações do IM e do IPMA sobre as secas. Tenho algumas arquivadas. Quando conseguir "desenterrá-las" posso publicar alguns dados, mas penso que até existe já um tópico sobre isso.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Fev 2022 às 22:36)

StormRic disse:


> Há publicações do IM e do IPMA sobre as secas. Tenho algumas arquivadas. Quando conseguir "desenterrá-las" posso publicar alguns dados, mas penso que até existe já um tópico sobre isso.


seria interessante reavivarmos o tema. Alguém se lembra da seca de 1994? Por acaso nao me lembro, embora miúdo podia ter retido alguma memoria.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Fev 2022 às 22:36)

A desgraçada da Senhora das Candeias deve estar com as orelhas a arder! 
Hoje ao entardecer o céu estava cheio de umas coisas estranhas... acho que se chamam... nuvens. Sabem do que se trata? 

Ai o antílope... deixou a porta aberta hoje


----------



## João Pedro (2 Fev 2022 às 22:43)

jamestorm disse:


> Alguém pode fazer uma apanhado das secas históricas nos últimos 100 anos em Portugal? E  forma como terminaram? Seria interessante para termos uma ideia da duração e repetição das secas num clima como o de Portugal.
> 
> Ouvi falar muito da seca do inicio dos anos 80 , penso que entre 1981 e 1983 ....durante essa seca os poços de quase toda gente na aldeia dos meus pais secaram, um dos poucos que não secou foi o poço dos meus avós.
> Essa grande seca terminou com as Grandes cheias de Alenquer de Novembro de 1983.


Tenho mais memória das cheias do que das secas na minha infância, mas sem precisar anos claro. O que está bem presente na minha memória é que no meu dia de anos, em fevereiro, estava quase sempre frio e/ou a chover, o que era um verdadeiro problema para as festas de aniversário


----------



## jamestorm (2 Fev 2022 às 23:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Tenho mais memória das cheias do que das secas na minha infância, mas sem precisar anos claro. O que está bem presente na minha memória é que no meu dia de anos, em fevereiro, estava quase sempre frio e/ou a chover, o que era um verdadeiro problema para as festas de aniversário


Sim  e Carnavais dos anos 90, sempre debaixo de frio e chuva - era quase certo, lembro-me bem.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Fev 2022 às 23:02)

jamestorm disse:


> Sim  e Carnavais dos anos 90, sempre debaixo de frio e chuva - era quase certo, lembro-me bem.


A minha infância — a de que me lembro — foi mais nos anos 80; sou de 74


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2022 às 23:13)

Exemplos de dois anos no dia 2 de Fevereiro:

Em 2018, tive céu limpo e choveu bem no último dia de Fevereiro e em Março, logo a crendice cumpriu-se, em 2017, choveu e o Inverno está a passar, nem sei como entre 10 e 14 de Fevereiro tive 125 mm, a Senhora das Candeias não lida muito bem com cut-off's.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Fev 2022 às 23:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Exemplos de dois anos no dia 2 de Fevereiro:
> 
> Em 2018, tive céu limpo e choveu bem no último dia de Fevereiro e em Março, logo a crendice cumpriu-se, em 2017, choveu e o Inverno está a passar, nem sei como entre 10 e 14 de Fevereiro tive 125 mm, a Senhora das Candeias não lida muito bem com cut-off's.


O inverno em 2017 acabou a 30 de março. Não sei como não se cumpriu!


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Fev 2022 às 23:58)

A década de 80 foi um verdadeiro tesouro meteorológico . Teve tudo : grandes nevões a cotas muito baixas , grandes cheias , ciclones , secas e ondas de calor . Uma verdadeira loucura para os meteoloucos , recordo com saudade. Inclusive em 83 nevou com grande intensidade no dia dos meus anos , inesquecível. 
Uma nota  : apesar de não ser assim tão divulgado , as  secas de 80 / 81 ( todo o território ) e a de 82/83 ( essencialmente no Sul ) , são consideradas das maiores secas de sempre em Portugal , aquilo foi muito sério. E também acompanhadas de ondas de calor muito intensas  . Inclusive , a onda de calor de junho de 1981 é considerada a maior onda de calor de todos os tempos aqui em Viana do Castelo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Fev 2022 às 00:38)

Relativamente às secas fui consultar e embora não queira dizer tudo pois não sei a distribuição ao longo dos meses, encontrei imensas secas aqui no Algarve.
66 a 67
73 a 74
81 a 83
84 a 85
94 a 95
98 a 99
2004 a 2005
2012
2015
2017
....

As mais graves foram 73 a 74
81 a 83
94 a 95
2004 a 2005

Nota: nem sempre a seca meteorologica veio acompanhada por uma hidrológica


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2022 às 01:54)

Ora aqui está algo que não se vê todos os dias.


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2022 às 12:07)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Relativamente às secas fui consultar e embora não queira dizer tudo pois não sei a distribuição ao longo dos meses, encontrei imensas secas aqui no Algarve.
> 66 a 67
> 73 a 74
> 81 a 83
> ...


Esqueceste uma das piores, 2019.

PS: de 1900 a 1930 também houve muitas, tanto que as médias da altura são inferiores a 400 mm no litoral algarvio.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Fev 2022 às 12:15)

frederico disse:


> Esqueceste uma das piores, 2019.
> 
> PS: de 1900 a 1930 também houve muitas, tanto que as médias da altura são inferiores a 400 mm no litoral algarvio.


Retirei da página do IPMA consultando os dados de Faro de precipitação anual, que apenas tinha os dados desde 1966 até 2018.
Creio que desde 2019 ate 2021 todos foram secos.


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2022 às 13:25)

Boa tarde 
Sou de Gondomar
Anos 90 muitos invernos com chuva e frio 
Recordo me dê meses do inverno sem ver o sol e com cheias no Douro .
De 2000 até 2010 ,os invernos foram mais irregulares , semanas sem chuva ou semanas com muita chuva .
Desde 2010 até agora , invernos mais secos e menos chuvosos.

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Fev 2022 às 14:01)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde
> Sou de Gondomar
> Anos 90 muitos invernos com chuva e frio
> Recordo me dê meses do inverno sem ver o sol e com cheias no Douro .
> ...



Nos anos 90 , houveram vários invernos bem secos também .


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2022 às 14:13)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Retirei da página do IPMA consultando os dados de Faro de precipitação anual, que apenas tinha os dados desde 6 até 2018.
> Creio que desde 2019 ate 2021 todos foram secos.


Infelizmente em anos recentes os dados do IPMA não são fiáveis para algumas estações. Isto porque as estações falharam nos dias mais chuvosos do ano. Mas o IPMA apresentou os acumulados sem os dados desses dias. Eu e o @"Charneca" Mundial falámos disso.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Fev 2022 às 20:15)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Relativamente às secas fui consultar e embora não queira dizer tudo pois não sei a distribuição ao longo dos meses, encontrei imensas secas aqui no Algarve.
> 66 a 67
> 73 a 74
> 81 a 83
> ...


obrigado por teres acedido ao meu pedido sobre as secas.  Dados interessantes, para mim a que passou mais despercebida será a de 1994...nao parece ter deixado grande memoria no colectivo.

Aqui na região Oeste e Norte de Lisboa a de 1981-1983 foi bem violenta. Nessa altura ainda havia muita gente a depender de poços, em Algumas aldeias da Estremadura a rede publica nao chegava a todos. Sei que o meu pai falava muito dessa seca ...o mais estranho é que depois terminou com muitas cheias em Novembro de 1983.

Alguém com dados regionais sobre secas anteriores? Como terminaram essas secas? Cut offs?


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2022 às 20:34)

jamestorm disse:


> obrigado por teres acedido ao meu pedido sobre as secas.  Dados interessantes, para mim a que passou mais despercebida será a de 1994...nao parece ter deixado grande memoria no colectivo.
> 
> Aqui na região Oeste e Norte de Lisboa a de 1981-1983 foi bem violenta. Nessa altura ainda havia muita gente a depender de poços, em Algumas aldeias da Estremadura a rede publica nao chegava a todos. Sei que o meu pai falava muito dessa seca ...o mais estranho é que depois terminou com muitas cheias em Novembro de 1983.
> 
> Alguém com dados regionais sobre secas anteriores? Como terminaram essas secas? Cut offs?


Eu por acaso recordo bem essa seca de 1994. Andava na escola primária, e recordo que quando ia para a ginástica para Monte Gordo passava pelo Pinhal da Praia Verde e os pinheiros estavam em stress hídrico. Recordo mais coisas. Logo a seguir veio um período chuvoso. Recordo-me de ir à Conceição de Tavira com o meu pai e ouvir as pessoas a comentar que o ribeiro que passa pela povoação estava sem correr há 4 anos. A casa dos meus avós tinha um poço, que em 1995 ou 1996 quase transbordou, mas nessa seca baixou muitos metros até lá bem abaixo, ao aquífero.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Fev 2022 às 20:42)

Crazyrain disse:


> Estes bloqueios anticiclónicos invernais fazem parte do nosso clima ( já Mariano Feio os descrevia ) , não apareceram por causa do aquecimento global , como muitos de forma populista e oportunista andam por aí a dizer. Ainda me lembro por exemplo de alguns invernos bem secos nos anos 80 , o de 1992 , onde esteve quase sem chover até março .
> A ideia de que antigamente chovia torrencialmente em todos os invernos do início ao fim é uma fantasia na cabeça de muitos . Já falei com pessoas mais velhas , que me disseram que antigamente também apareciam muitos bloqueios anticiclónicos .
> Agora , as alterações climáticas são reais , estão a provocar uma maior duração dos bloqueios , mais lestada , menos geadas , menos frio , etc.  Mas não estão a provocar nenhum fenómeno novo , estes bloqueios fazem parte do nosso clima . Tal como se chover com abundância depois na primavera também faz parte do nosso clima , não é nenhuma a anormalidade de, como alguns dizem.


Tens toda a razão, claro. Muito mais preocupante em termos climáticos que estes fenómenos extremos, é que a cada década a média de precipitação no inverno vai descendo cada vez mais... Mas é difícil explicar a pessoas que não entendem sequer a diferença entre "evento meterológico" e "clima", eu já tentei várias vezes e só me chamam é de negacionista


----------



## jamestorm (3 Fev 2022 às 21:58)

João Pedro disse:


> A minha infância — a de que me lembro — foi mais nos anos 80; sou de 74


Em 1983 eu era recém nascido, não me podia lembrar...lembro-me mais do final dos anos 80 e dos 90. lembro-me muito bem de fazer muito frio em Fevereiro de 1994, pois foi o mês dos Jogos Olímpicos de Inverno de Lillehammer os primeiros com grande cobertura na RTP2 e os primeiros com participação nacional - eu e o meu primo fizemos uma mini pista de gelo num terraço que congelou durante a noite.  De manhã foi uma alegria...mas derreteu logo a seguir. 

Mas não tenho memoria nenhuma de ver nas noticias algo sobre a seca nesse ano de 1994...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Fev 2022 às 22:27)

Creio que o início dos anos 90 trouxe cerca de 4 a 5 anos que sem serem extremamente secos não houve nenhum que superar-se a média. 
Tal facto fez com que os aquíferos não recuperassem nem as barragens.... Pois recordo me perfeitamente de a câmara andar a fazer furos ou planear fazer, e os furos aqui perto de casa estarem sem água... 
Nessa altura recordo que não recebiamos água das barragens como agora. 
Depois a seca de 2004 a 2005 tb foi muito poderosa. 

Recordo que nem sempre a seca meteorologica veio acompanhada de uma seca hidrológica.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (3 Fev 2022 às 22:42)

Recordo-me bem da seca de 1994. Andava no 11.º ano. Houve inclusivamente campanhas na televisão a apelar à redução do consumo de água. Era uma pequena bola em esponja a simular a Terra e um regador ia deitando água. Depois parava de deitar água e umas mãos espremiam a bola-planeta até ficar sem água, mas logo voltava o regador. Até que o regador começava a deitar menos água mas as mãos continuavam a espremer a pobre bola-Terra. Até que o regador secava e, claro, seguia-se a secura total da bola. Era acompanhado por uma locução que dizia: "Chove, gasta; chove, gasta; chove menos, gasta; não chove, gasta menos... não há, não gasta! Poupe água... Ela não cai do céu." Lembro-me como se fosse hoje!


----------



## N_Fig (3 Fev 2022 às 23:01)

Curiosas essas memórias da seca de 1994. Foi um ano menos chuvoso que o normal, mas nada do outro mundo. Foi sim o 5º ano consecutivo com precipitação abaixo da média, o que poderá ser a causa dessa seca? Não sei, estou só a teorizar


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Fev 2022 às 23:29)

N_Fig disse:


> Curiosas essas memórias da seca de 1994. Foi um ano menos chuvoso que o normal, mas nada do outro mundo. Foi sim o 5º ano consecutivo com precipitação abaixo da média, o que poderá ser a causa dessa seca? Não sei, estou só a teorizar


Aqui a sul pelo menos foi extremamente seco com pouco mais de 200 mm.. 
E já vinha no seguimento de outros anos com precipitação abaixo da média!


----------



## frederico (4 Fev 2022 às 01:40)

N_Fig disse:


> Curiosas essas memórias da seca de 1994. Foi um ano menos chuvoso que o normal, mas nada do outro mundo. Foi sim o 5º ano consecutivo com precipitação abaixo da média, o que poderá ser a causa dessa seca? Não sei, estou só a teorizar


A causa foi acima de tudo o acumular de anos secos.


----------



## frederico (4 Fev 2022 às 01:44)

Em Espanha essa seca foi muito marcada.

Sevilha ficou quase sem água para a população. Creio que no Algarve ainda não havia Odeleite. Depois ocorreu o milagre em 1995, 1996 e 1997.









						"La sequía del '94 fue tal que se habló de evacuar la población de Sevilla"
					

Jaime Palop, actual consejero delegado de Emasesa, era por aquel tiempo comisario de Aguas. Nos ha contado cómo se vivió una de las situaciones más extremas que haya sufrido Sevilla a causa de la sequía




					cadenaser.com


----------



## frederico (4 Fev 2022 às 01:47)

A pior seca do século em partes do país.










						La peor sequía del siglo provoca que ocho millones de personas sufran restricciones
					

</b>El presente ciclo de sequía, que empezó en el otoño de 1991 y no lleva visos de remitir, es "a todas luces el peor del siglo", según el director g




					elpais.com


----------



## trovoadas (4 Fev 2022 às 12:06)

Não sei como foi nas anteriores secas mas não me recordo de ver as alfarrobeiras tão amareladas como agora. Nota-se que estão mesmo a definhar!


----------



## frederico (4 Fev 2022 às 12:13)

trovoadas disse:


> Não sei como foi nas anteriores secas mas não me recordo de ver as alfarrobeiras tão amareladas como agora. Nota-se que estão mesmo a definhar!


A alfarrobeira tem raízes super profundas, se desde 2012 os anos têm sido abaixo da média com uma seca forte em 2019 que não foi compensada é natural que em profundidade os aquíferos estejam muito em baixo e não haja humidade nas camadas profundas do solo...


----------



## trovoadas (4 Fev 2022 às 15:28)

frederico disse:


> A alfarrobeira tem raízes super profundas, se desde 2012 os anos têm sido abaixo da média com uma seca forte em 2019 que não foi compensada é natural que em profundidade os aquíferos estejam muito em baixo e não haja humidade nas camadas profundas do solo...


Talvez, ao contrário de outras secas, haja menos água em profundidade resultado de uma já longa série de anos secos. 
E não me refiro ao caso particular do Sotavento que até tem tido algumas tréguas nos últimos tempos...


----------



## Vitor TT (5 Fev 2022 às 14:12)

Estou completamente solidário, tem estado um "mau tempo" que até chateia ,

realmente ainda tem gente não tem a real noção da gravidade do que se está a passar ,
quando vejo noticias destas , até ........, até ......... , enfim









						Fim de semana vai trazer o regresso do sol
					

Em termos de temperaturas, perspetiva-se que no domingo as máximas venham a atingir os 20ºC e até mesmo a ultrapassar esse registo.




					beachcam.meo.pt


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Fev 2022 às 17:00)

Boa tarde, 
Enquanto no Norte e centro temos uma seca unicamente hidrológica... dado que a humidade dos solos ainda é bem relevante, no sul remos uma seca meteorológica, agrícola e futuramente será tb hidrológica se não chover nesta Primavera... 
Estive a olhar os dados de finais de Janeiro e mesmo em secas anteriores não vi o sul com tão pouca água no solo. 
Mas ainda temos Março, Abril e Maio... mas havendo uma conjunção de tempo seco e temperaturas superiores ao normal não será nada benéfico..


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2022 às 18:57)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Fev 2022 às 23:15)

Entretanto saíram as previsões sazonais dos modelos ECMWF e Meteo France com tracos bastante comuns entre si, que por sua vez são muito idênticos ao CFSv2. 
Temperaturas: sempre acima da média em toda a previsão com anomalias superiores a 2c. Nem sequer aparece a famosa anomalia negativa no litoral sul. 

Precipitação: Anomalia negativa em Março em todo o país, apenas a norte de Mondego em Abril, e sem sinal em Maio. Contudo ao nível da pressão atmosférica existe um bloqueio, pelo que essa falta de sinal se explica pelos valores reduzidos de precipitação nesses meses. 
O Verão neste momento apresenta tb ele um sinal para ser bem quente em especial Junho e Julho. 

Bom Janeiro foi o mais quente de sempre, Fevereiro deste ano tem que destronar 2020 e parece que pode concorrer com esse. 
Março tb parece ter condições para competir..


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2022 às 03:36)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Entretanto saíram as previsões sazonais dos modelos ECMWF e Meteo France com tracos bastante comuns entre si, que por sua vez são muito idênticos ao CFSv2.
> Temperaturas: sempre acima da média em toda a previsão com anomalias superiores a 2c. Nem sequer aparece a famosa anomalia negativa no litoral sul.
> 
> Precipitação: Anomalia negativa em Março em todo o país, apenas a norte de Mondego em Abril, e sem sinal em Maio. Contudo ao nível da pressão atmosférica existe um bloqueio, pelo que essa falta de sinal se explica pelos valores reduzidos de precipitação nesses meses.
> ...


----------



## N_Fig (6 Fev 2022 às 03:36)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom Janeiro foi o mais quente de sempre


Nada disso, a temperatura máxima foi realmente a mais alta de sempre, mas a temperatura média foi "só" a de um mês quente, mas longe dos maiores valores (e a mínima até esteve um pouco abaixo). Mesmo recentemente tivemos janeiros cuja temperatua média esteve mais de 1 ºC acima da deste ano (em 2014 e em 2016)


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2022 às 03:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Nada disso, a temperatura máxima foi realmente a mais alta de sempre, mas a temperatura média foi "só" a de um mês quente, mas longe dos maiores valores (e a mínima até esteve um pouco abaixo). Mesmo recentemente tivemos janeiros cuja temperatura média esteve mais de 1 ºC acima da deste ano (em 2014 e em 2016)



Penso que a combinação temperatura média x precipitação é o que pode fazer deste Janeiro o recordista. Outros janeiros podem ter sido mais quentes mas devido a incluirem eventos de massas de ar oceânicas com temperaturas mínimas superiores à média, enquanto que janeiros muito ou extremamente secos incluíram massas de ar continental muito frio. Este Janeiro pouco ou nada teve dessas duas situações e o facto de a média das mínimas ser inferior ao normal deveu-se mais à ausência de nebulosidade e a inversões, mas não a passagem de massas de ar realmente frias. Ou seja, marcante secura de grandes amplitudes térmicas diurnas. Um pouco mais de nebulosidade nocturna e este teria sido o janeiro mais quente de sempre. Estarei a raciocinar bem?

Filme da sinóptica de Janeiro e que vai continuar por Fevereiro:


----------



## N_Fig (6 Fev 2022 às 04:05)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que a combinação temperatura média x precipitação é o que pode fazer deste Janeiro o recordista. Outros janeiros podem ter sido mais quentes mas devido a incluirem eventos de massas de ar oceânicas com temperaturas mínimas superiores à média, enquanto que janeiros muito ou extremamente secos incluíram massas de ar continental muito frio. Este Janeiro pouco ou nada teve dessas duas situações e o facto de a média das mínimas ser inferior ao normal deveu-se mais à ausência de nebulosidade e a inversões, mas não a passagem de massas de ar realmente frias. Ou seja, marcante secura de grandes amplitudes térmicas diurnas. Um pouco mais de nebulosidade nocturna e este teria sido o janeiro mais quente de sempre. Estarei a raciocinar bem?


Parece-me fazer sentido. Dos janeiros mais secos até este ano, todos tinham tido temperaturas ou abaixo da média, ou quanto muito próxima dela


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2022 às 05:14)

N_Fig disse:


> Parece-me fazer sentido. Dos janeiros mais secos até este ano, todos tinham tido temperaturas ou abaixo da média, ou quanto muito próxima dela



No quadro de posicionamento, Janeiro 2022 realmente aparece no canto superior esquerdo: mais quentes estão à direita de 2022, logo com mais precipitação; mais secos encontram-se abaixo, logo mais frios.







Janeiro de 2022 pode ser apelidado de "Janeiro Sahariano" e pode ter dado o mote para os janeiros secos/quentes do futuro: a circulação predominante veio do deserto.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Fev 2022 às 09:00)

Essa asneira de usar a temperatura média como referência a mim diz zero, pois se estamos em Janeiro terás sempre grandes inversões térmicas, isto acontece sobretudo em situações de céu limpo que foi predominante neste mês. Como já foi referido pode ter uma onda de calor e uma onda de frio ao mesmo tempo, o resultado disso daria uma temperatura média normal. 
Será que faz sentido dizer que foi um mês normal na temperatura??? 
Para mim factor de referência para dizer que foi o mais quente será sempre a da temperatura máxima... 
Temperatura média é apenas tmax + tmin / 2.
Ja a mínima permite apenas identificar locais onde ocorre mais inversões térmicas ou locais mais frios.


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2022 às 11:05)

Uma média é sempre uma média e será sempre a forma mais objetiva de estabelecer comparações de um parâmetro ao longo do tempo e entre localizações. Goste-se ou não.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Fev 2022 às 11:16)

vitamos disse:


> Uma média é sempre uma média e será sempre a forma mais objetiva de estabelecer comparações de um parâmetro ao longo do tempo e entre localizações. Goste-se ou não.


Aqui não se fala de média ao longo dos anos, obviamente o registo das mínimas ao longo dos anos de um determinado mês, registo das médias ao longo dos anos de um certo mês, registo das máximas ao longo dos anos de um determinado mês.... ajuda certamente a classificação do Clima e sua evolução... Para determinar ciclos climáticos e ou alterações climáticas... 
Mas como disse a temperatura média de um certo mês diz me zero... Pois não é mais do que a soma da mínima com a máxima a dividir por 2.
Em boa verdade uma verdadeira média nem é assim calculada sequer mas isso é outro tema... 

Mas pronto se alguns quiserem entender como um mês normal de temperaturas fiquem felizes assim...


----------



## Crazyrain (6 Fev 2022 às 14:26)

Hoje vi uma reportagem televisiva , onde se falou o quão fantástico está este tempo e já com um cheirinho a primavera . As pessoas entrevistadas também disseram que têm  estado dias  fantásticos  com muito sol e bom tempo , assim é que está bem .
Bem , tirando os agricultores e os meteoloucos  , dá para perceber que ninguém quer saber da seca para nada.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2022 às 15:19)

Crazyrain disse:


> Hoje vi uma reportagem televisiva , onde se falou o quão fantástico está este tempo e já com um cheirinho a primavera . As pessoas entrevistadas também disseram que têm  estado dias  fantásticos  com muito sol e bom tempo , assim é que está bem .
> Bem , tirando os agricultores e os meteoloucos  , dá para perceber que ninguém quer saber da seca para nada.


Por acaso tenho a perceção oposta. Para além da comunicação social, que já há alguns dias/semanas aborda este tema, vejo conhecidos realmente preocupados e intrigados com a seca.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Fev 2022 às 15:40)

Crazyrain disse:


> Hoje vi uma reportagem televisiva , onde se falou o quão fantástico está este tempo e já com um cheirinho a primavera . As pessoas entrevistadas também disseram que têm estado dias fantásticos com muito sol e bom tempo , assim é que está bem .


Essa reportagem foi na televisão nacional ou numa televisão estrangeira qualquer?


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2022 às 15:47)

A maior parte das pessoas prefere viver num local de clima desértico ou, pelo menos, semiárido.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2022 às 15:47)

Por acaso há uns dias ouvi um locutor da rádio a pedir chuva, fiquei espantado, mas lá está, sempre há exceções.


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2022 às 15:52)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Essa asneira de usar a temperatura média como referência a mim diz zero, pois se estamos em Janeiro terás sempre grandes inversões térmicas, isto acontece sobretudo em situações de céu limpo que foi predominante neste mês. Como já foi referido pode ter uma onda de calor e uma onda de frio ao mesmo tempo, o resultado disso daria uma temperatura média normal.
> Será que faz sentido dizer que foi um mês normal na temperatura???
> Para mim factor de referência para dizer que foi o mais quente será sempre a da temperatura máxima...
> Temperatura média é apenas tmax + tmin / 2.
> Ja a mínima permite apenas identificar locais onde ocorre mais inversões térmicas ou locais mais frios.



A média das mínimas pode ter importância, particularmente nos locais onde há inverno. Temperatura média das mínimas inferior a zero implica um forte abrandamento da atividade das plantas. Claro, quando a média das mínimas é bastante superior a zero, mais 2ºC ou menos 2ºC pouca diferença fará.


----------



## Crazyrain (6 Fev 2022 às 15:53)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Essa reportagem foi na televisão nacional ou numa televisão estrangeira qualquer?



Acho que foi na TVI .


----------



## Cesar (6 Fev 2022 às 16:18)

Por este andar ainda vêm Inverno dentro do Verão .


----------



## Marco pires (6 Fev 2022 às 18:28)

será que se está a ensaiar uma mudança de padrão?


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2022 às 18:53)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Aqui não se fala de média ao longo dos anos, obviamente o registo das mínimas ao longo dos anos de um determinado mês, registo das médias ao longo dos anos de um certo mês, registo das máximas ao longo dos anos de um determinado mês.... ajuda certamente a classificação do Clima e sua evolução... Para determinar ciclos climáticos e ou alterações climáticas...
> Mas como disse a temperatura média de um certo mês diz me zero... Pois não é mais do que a soma da mínima com a máxima a dividir por 2.
> Em boa verdade uma verdadeira média nem é assim calculada sequer mas isso é outro tema...
> 
> Mas pronto se alguns quiserem entender como um mês normal de temperaturas fiquem felizes assim...



Foi o que referi, a média só "puxou" o Janeiro para baixo, em termos de classificação como apenas "quente", por causa das inversões e da irradiação nocturna devido à cobertura nebulosa reduzida durante a noite, que deram origem a mínimas abaixo da média. Não foi uma circulação de massa de ar frio que fez descer as mínimas, pelo contrário, foi uma circulação de Leste/Sueste muito seca. Nos climas desérticos quentes, as noites são muito frias devido à irradiação e ausência de cobertor nebuloso. Por isso me pareceu que este Janeiro foi excepcional, aproximando-se das condições desérticas.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2022 às 18:55)

Marco pires disse:


> será que se está a ensaiar uma mudança de padrão?


Não.


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2022 às 19:02)

Marco pires disse:


> será que se está a ensaiar uma mudança de padrão?



Que contraste de previsões:






A previsão 10 dias foi emitida às 8:15, logo baseada na saída das 6h. A do GFS é a saída das 12h, mas é um modelo de grande escala, mesmo assim parece haver aqui um conflito de modelos.

O GFS traça um cenário de absoluto terror, não é só a ausência de chuva mas também os outros parâmetros: máximas diurnas altas, baixa humidade relativa, vento.

De Norte a Sul.


----------



## The Weatherman (7 Fev 2022 às 12:06)

Infelizmente não há boas notícias dado que uma hipotética mudança de padrão não é previsível em qualquer dos modelos. Estamos dentro de um período de seca continuada que parece não ter fim à vista. Infelizmente este tópico pode vir a tornar-se num verdadeiro muro das lamentações mas vamos tentar ser optimistas e esperar pela chuva que ela chegará.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Fev 2022 às 15:54)

Boa tarde, 
Belo dia de Primavera, com tempo ameno e céu limpo. 
As temperaturas essas já superam os 20c em muitos locais, muito acima da média das máximas. 
Assim deve continuar nos próximos dias. 

Vai ajudar a Primavera antecipada e a secagem dos solos. 
A média das máximas foi superior a 3c nos primeiros 6 dias do mês no interior. 
E pouco mais de 1c junto a costa..


----------



## Orion (7 Fev 2022 às 21:00)

Qualidade das imagens continua a ser uma valente trampa, situação essa que só deverá mudar no início do próximo ano.

MTG-I1 deverá ser lançado para o final deste ano (outono?).


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2022 às 21:13)

Hoje às 17h, a uma hora antes do pôr-do-sol: mais de 30 estações ainda tinham temperaturas superiores a 20ºC, e dessas, dez acima de 21ºC e duas com 22ºC ou mais.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Fev 2022 às 21:13)

Incrível que Janeiro foi seco e quente...um dos mais quentes de sempre, tal como eu tinha dito anteriormente / desde cedo deu-me a sensação que estava a ser muito seco e bem mais quente que o Normal.

Fevereiro pode ir pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2022 às 05:31)

*13ºC às 4h* da madrugada em Lisboa e Oeiras (IPMA), absolutamente ridículo neste início de Fevereiro e com *céu limpo*... 

Saí à rua por essa hora, aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria e tive que desapertar o casaco porque... estava calor! *14ºC* !!

Notável ainda a HR mínima no Caramulinho ontem: *4%* !
E já são vulgares máximas superiores a 20ºC numa maioria de estações, a chegarem até aos 24ºC ou mais.


----------



## RP20 (8 Fev 2022 às 14:50)

O apagão de várias estações no site do IPMA terá sido por causa do ataque á Vodafone?


----------



## Thomar (8 Fev 2022 às 16:08)

Pode ser...
Por exemplo, as caixas MB de um determinado banco hoje não funcionam isto nos hipermercados.


----------



## Toby (8 Fev 2022 às 16:25)

RP20 disse:


> O apagão de várias estações no site do IPMA terá sido por causa do ataque á Vodafone?





Thomar disse:


> Pode ser...
> Por exemplo, as caixas MB de um determinado banco hoje não funcionam isto nos hipermercados.


https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...dia/noticias/textos/Ciberataque_vodafone.html


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Fev 2022 às 16:49)

Thomar disse:


> Pode ser...
> Por exemplo, as caixas MB de um determinado banco hoje não funcionam isto nos hipermercados.


Nas caixas de Multibanco os cartões da CGD não funcionaram!


----------



## blade (8 Fev 2022 às 20:20)




----------



## Santofsky (8 Fev 2022 às 21:18)

As siberianas bem tentam chegar a Portugal...
Mas o MALDITO e raio do ANTÍLOPE DUMA FIGA atravessa-se sempre no caminho, desviando tudo para Itália. 
Pode ser que lá para o fim de março ou início de abril venha finalmente uma siberiana, tal como aconteceu em 2020...


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2022 às 11:18)

Santofsky disse:


> As siberianas bem tentam chegar a Portugal...
> Mas o MALDITO e raio do ANTÍLOPE DUMA FIGA atravessa-se sempre no caminho, desviando tudo para Itália.
> Pode ser que lá para o fim de março ou início de abril venha finalmente uma siberiana, tal como aconteceu em 2020...



Desculpa mas por essa altura já não são bem vindas as Siberianas, só vêm trazer desgraça, já tenho as árvores de fruto acordar, mais 2 semanas e vem as folhas e flores, só beneficia a partir de agora chuva sem frio intenso, visto que as árvores estão em modo muito avançado.


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2022 às 11:24)

E pelo que vejo nos modelos não vai haver condições para haver Siberianas na Europa, temos uma circulação zonal bem vincada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Fev 2022 às 11:36)

Eu só espero que isto comece a aquecer, pois está frio e este tempo assim mais vale vir a Primavera... 
As próximas semanas parece trazer mais do mesmo sendo que a dúvida nesta altura é as temperaturas se serão na média ou acima da mesma!!


----------



## trovoadas (9 Fev 2022 às 12:27)

O mês está quase perdido... estou só a aguardar o desenrolar dos modelos até ao fim de semana para ter ima ideia msis concreta. Para já a tendência é para uma Primavera antecipada!
Pelo senso comum já se sabia que chuva talvez só em Março e parece ser essa a tendência...isto porque à medida que o tempo for aquecendo há espaço para a instabilização da atmosfera com a possível quebra da estabilidade do AA ...mas desengane-se quem pensa que isso trará o Inverno ou chuvadas épicas e constantes!


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2022 às 12:39)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Eu só espero que isto comece a aquecer, pois está frio e este tempo assim mais vale vir a Primavera...


Realmente, máximas próximas dos 20°C e mínimas a rondar os 10°C é cá um frio...nem são temperaturas de primavera nem nada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Fev 2022 às 13:03)

Para uns e quase Verão mas para mim é frio, cada um vive o frio da sua forma, e para estar este tempo seco e frio o Inverno todo, venha a Primavera... com a mistura de tempo por vezes quente com os aguaceiros e trovoadas e possíveis cut offs. 

O mês de Março já poderá trazer uma mudança para a 2a metade do mês, e posteriormente Abril será um mês normal.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Fev 2022 às 13:25)

Frio? Frio? Eu vivo em Viseu e ontem parecia Abril ou Maio! Tive a infeliz ideia de ir de casaco às compras.


----------



## Marco pires (9 Fev 2022 às 13:52)

Frio ?


----------



## meteo (9 Fev 2022 às 14:34)

Mais quente do que temos tido neste Inverno relativamente às máximas, torna se difícil. Janeiro mais quente de sempre  nas maximas . Ultimos dias de dezembro com tempo praticamente de praia em alguns sítios do litoral (acima dos 20/22) e agora fevereiro com varios dias à volta ou acima de 20 graus em varias estações. Mais quente que isto  é difícil. 
Noites frias é inevitável no Inverno com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Aine (9 Fev 2022 às 14:53)

até os passarinhos pensam que já é primavera...


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2022 às 15:00)

Anteontem vi andorinhas em Vialonga, perto da Mata do Paraíso. Nem queria acreditar no que via.


----------



## nbairro (9 Fev 2022 às 15:07)

Meu pai com quase 80 anos, lembra-se de vários anos na sua infância em que simplesmente não choveu no inverno, era uma família que vivia do que cultivava e ele não acha nada estranho este inverno, pois já viveu vários assim e era numa altura bem mais difícil do que temos agora que. Atualmente temos todas as vantagens de uma sociedade mais evoluída. 

Já foi à muitos anos, mas não é nenhuma novidade pelo menos para ele, alturas em que simplesmente nãos e conseguia cultivar nada e até as batatas não chegavam ser mais que berlindes, pois os poços secavam e ribeiros não tinham agua, eram anos difíceis e de fome no portugal rural.


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2022 às 15:30)

Pedimos desculpa por esta interrupção , a Primavera segue dentro de momentos:


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2022 às 15:32)

Ora vamos lá enganar as hídricas:


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2022 às 15:36)

nbairro disse:


> Meu pai com quase 80 anos, lembra-se de vários anos na sua infância em que simplesmente não choveu no inverno, era uma família que vivia do que cultivava e ele não acha nada estranho este inverno, pois já viveu vários assim e era numa altura bem mais difícil do que temos agora que. Atualmente temos todas as vantagens de uma sociedade mais evoluída.
> 
> Já foi à muitos anos, mas não é nenhuma novidade pelo menos para ele, alturas em que simplesmente nãos e conseguia cultivar nada e até as batatas não chegavam ser mais que berlindes, pois os poços secavam e ribeiros não tinham agua, eram anos difíceis e de fome no portugal rural.



Sem dúvida.
Na estação de Faro antiga há registo de 6 meses com acumulado zero.
E invernos também a seco.
Já ponho aqui os anos em que foi.


----------



## Marco pires (9 Fev 2022 às 15:47)

Parece que no próximo fim de semana poderemos ter alguma pouca chuva.
Nada de especial mas pelo menos para limpar as vistas


----------



## LevanteLacobrigense (9 Fev 2022 às 16:00)

StormRic disse:


> Anteontem vi andorinhas em Vialonga, perto da Mata do Paraíso. Nem queria acreditar no que via.


Boa tarde. Não é assim tão incomum ver andorinhas em Fevereiro. Acontece mesmo que alguns exemplares passam o Inverno em Portugal, sobretudo na metade Sul do pais. Fonte: http://www.avesdeportugal.info/delurb.html.  Transcrevo parte do artigo: "A andorinha-dos-beirais é bastante abundante e bem distribuída de norte a sul. Associada à Primavera e ao Verão, a maioria das aves chega ao nosso território já a partir de Fevereiro."
Deixo outra fonte com um artigo Paulo Catry, professor e investigador do ISPA, sobre as chamadas andorinhas do frio: https://www.wilder.pt/cronicas/cronicas-naturais-andorinhas-do-frio/.
Mais uma fonte que proponho consultar sobre as andorinhas com a indicação das várias espécies em Portugal e onde é referido os vários períodos de permanência no nosso pais. Algumas espécies são possíveis observar logo em Janeiro. Fonte: https://www.wilder.pt/primavera/conheca-as-cinco-especies-de-andorinhas-de-portugal/


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Fev 2022 às 16:30)

Eu até fico estupefacto com certos comentários... Onde é que tem estado frio?
O único "frio" que tem havido tem sido durante a noite e nos locais onde há inversão mas isso é algo normalíssimo pois as noites são longas, porque de resto, este ano o inverno não existiu.


----------



## Santofsky (9 Fev 2022 às 17:08)

Qualquer dia nem vale a pena desfazer as esplanadas, pois a primavera-verão tende-se a estender por todo o ano. 
Consequências do MALVADO ANTÍLOPE, que não há meio de descolar da península de maneira alguma. 
Só de pensar que até ao final dos anos 90 o ANTÍLOPE emigrava frequentemente para a Islândia e Escandinávia no inverno, permitindo assim a vinda das siberianas a Portugal. E com a chegada do novo milénio isso praticamente deixou de acontecer, conta-se pelos dedos das mãos. 
O MALDITO ANTÍLOPE colou-se de tal maneira à península no inverno que hoje em dia é praticamente impossível descolar, nem com sistemas frontais isso acontece. 
Hoje em dia acho que é mais inverão do que inverno... 
Uma verdadeira tristeza...


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2022 às 17:29)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> e para estar este tempo seco e frio o Inverno todo, venha a Primavera...


Olha mas as temperaturas que temos tido são de primavera. Não é melhor vir logo o verão? E mesmo assim se o verão for como o do ano passado se calhar não é calor suficiente...o que fazer?


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2022 às 18:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu até fico estupefacto com certos comentários... Onde é que tem estado frio?
> O único "frio" que tem havido tem sido durante a noite e nos locais onde há inversão mas isso é algo normalíssimo pois as noites são longas, porque de resto, este ano o inverno não existiu.


Depende da região.
Em Várzea da Serra, Viseu, o mês de Janeiro teve a média das mínimas mais baixa desde há 6 anos (que faço registos). E tal como em Várzea, houve uma série de estações com mínimas muito baixas. A temperatura máxima teve uma anomalia positiva, o que em termos médios dá um mês praticamente normal.

No entanto, se considerar a temperatura média horária, houve de facto bastante frio. E porquê? Porque praticamente entre as 18h e as 9h da manhã as temperaturas foram negativas. As temperaturas positivas foram durante poucas horas, embora tenham atingido os 10ºC em muitos dos dias. Ainda assim insuficiente para descongelar os canos da água, que se mantiveram congelados, em algumas zonas da aldeia, grande parte do mês. 

Mirandela terminou Janeiro com uma anomalia das mínimas de -3,5ºC! Teve uma onda de frio que durou vários dias, embora isso não venha mencionado no boletim.


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2022 às 19:36)

LevanteLacobrigense disse:


> Boa tarde. Não é assim tão incomum ver andorinhas em Fevereiro. Acontece mesmo que alguns exemplares passam o Inverno em Portugal, sobretudo na metade Sul do pais. Fonte: http://www.avesdeportugal.info/delurb.html.  Transcrevo parte do artigo: "A andorinha-dos-beirais é bastante abundante e bem distribuída de norte a sul. Associada à Primavera e ao Verão, a maioria das aves chega ao nosso território já a partir de Fevereiro."
> Deixo outra fonte com um artigo Paulo Catry, professor e investigador do ISPA, sobre as chamadas andorinhas do frio: https://www.wilder.pt/cronicas/cronicas-naturais-andorinhas-do-frio/.
> Mais uma fonte que proponho consultar sobre as andorinhas com a indicação das várias espécies em Portugal e onde é referido os vários períodos de permanência no nosso pais. Algumas espécies são possíveis observar logo em Janeiro. Fonte: https://www.wilder.pt/primavera/conheca-as-cinco-especies-de-andorinhas-de-portugal/


Em Coimbra vivi num prédio onde (ainda agora) as andorinhas das rochas se empoleiram durante o dia em qualquer estação do ano, aproveitando os vários ganchos e goteiras das paredes e varandas.


----------



## Crazyrain (9 Fev 2022 às 20:39)

O mês de janeiro , em termos de temperaturas , não teve nada de especial , foi mais ou menos dentro da média. 
O que destoou foi a precipitação , que na minha zona esteve 75% abaixo da média.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Fev 2022 às 21:00)

Crazyrain disse:


> O mês de janeiro , em termos de temperaturas , não teve nada de especial , foi mais ou menos dentro da média.
> O que destoou foi a precipitação , que na minha zona esteve 75% abaixo da média.


foi mais alto que a media em termos de temperatura quase 1ºC o que é bastante significativo, classificado como quente e muito seco pelo IPMA. Quase todo o mês teve desvio positivo da media de temperatura em todo o território e alguns dias chegaram a +4ºC do que média.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Fev 2022 às 21:04)

AnDré disse:


> Depende da região.
> Em Várzea da Serra, Viseu, o mês de Janeiro teve a média das mínimas mais baixa desde há 6 anos (que faço registos). E tal como em Várzea, houve uma série de estações com mínimas muito baixas. A temperatura máxima teve uma anomalia positiva, o que em termos médios dá um mês praticamente normal.
> 
> No entanto, se considerar a temperatura média horária, houve de facto bastante frio. E porquê? Porque praticamente entre as 18h e as 9h da manhã as temperaturas foram negativas. As temperaturas positivas foram durante poucas horas, embora tenham atingido os 10ºC em muitos dos dias. Ainda assim insuficiente para descongelar os canos da água, que se mantiveram congelados, em algumas zonas da aldeia, grande parte do mês.
> ...


Estás a referir excepções, se formos por aí, houve estações que bateram o recorde de temperatura máxima e mínima absoluta em Janeiro .. logo aí se vê, o quão anormal foi o mês, isto falando no global.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Fev 2022 às 21:05)

Alguem consegue dizer como foi a evolução da seca de 1994? 1995 começou húmido?


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2022 às 01:56)

LevanteLacobrigense disse:


> Boa tarde. Não é assim tão incomum ver andorinhas em Fevereiro. Acontece mesmo que alguns exemplares passam o Inverno em Portugal, sobretudo na metade Sul do pais. Fonte: http://www.avesdeportugal.info/delurb.html.  Transcrevo parte do artigo: "A andorinha-dos-beirais é bastante abundante e bem distribuída de norte a sul. Associada à Primavera e ao Verão, a maioria das aves chega ao nosso território já a partir de Fevereiro."
> Deixo outra fonte com um artigo Paulo Catry, professor e investigador do ISPA, sobre as chamadas andorinhas do frio: https://www.wilder.pt/cronicas/cronicas-naturais-andorinhas-do-frio/.
> Mais uma fonte que proponho consultar sobre as andorinhas com a indicação das várias espécies em Portugal e onde é referido os vários períodos de permanência no nosso pais. Algumas espécies são possíveis observar logo em Janeiro. Fonte: https://www.wilder.pt/primavera/conheca-as-cinco-especies-de-andorinhas-de-portugal/



 Obrigado por todas as informações, não fazia ideia. A minha surpresa tem a ver apenas com a minha experiência de observação nesta zona em particular (vale de Loures/Vialonga), que se estende sómente por um período de cerca de seis anos. Efectivamente nunca tinha observado aqui nestes locais andorinhas no início de Fevereiro, no final já em passagem para Março sim, mas, claro, a minha observação é limitada.

Edição: e bem-vindo ao Fórum! 



vitamos disse:


> Em Coimbra vivi num prédio onde (ainda agora) as andorinhas das rochas se empoleiram durante o dia em qualquer estação do ano, a,proveitando os vários ganchos e goteiras das paredes e varandas.



 Mais uma surpresa minha, não sabia que havia espécies de andorinhas que permanecessem no território continental todo o ano em latitudes assim elevadas (Coimbra). Obrigado por mais essa informação.


----------



## LevanteLacobrigense (10 Fev 2022 às 08:40)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado por todas as informações, não fazia ideia. A minha surpresa tem a ver apenas com a minha experiência de observação nesta zona em particular (vale de Loures/Vialonga), que se estende sómente por um período de cerca de seis anos. Efectivamente nunca tinha observado aqui nestes locais andorinhas no início de Fevereiro, no final já em passagem para Março sim, mas, claro, a minha observação é limitada.
> 
> Edição: e bem-vindo ao Fórum!
> 
> ...


Obrigado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Fev 2022 às 10:54)

Bom dia, 
A partir do dia 12 Fevereiro teremos tempo fresco, céu nublado e alguma chuva fraca. 
Trará temperatura na média ou abaixo da média, e depois disso muita incerteza nos modelos no que toca a temperaturas!


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2022 às 14:28)

Grande carga de poeiras chegou ao território continental ontem e prosseguindo para o resto da Europa Ocidental:


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2022 às 17:58)

Interactivo. Como a seca afecta Portugal e o seu concelho
					

É Inverno, mas não chove há semanas. Os dados mostram que a seca em Portugal não é um problema de agora — e os cientistas avisam que continuará a agravar-se no futuro. Quais são os municípios mais afectados? Quantas vezes estiveram em seca?




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2022 às 18:47)

Chove ou não chove? A animação do radar dinâmico mostra que estas linhas de precipitação estão a encontrar dificuldades em entrar em terra ainda com alguma actividade. Virga, alguns pingos, alguém já observou alguma coisa? 






Pelo menos a circulação de Oeste fraquinha trouxe alguma humidade ao litoral mas mal se nota a diferença.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2022 às 22:25)

Chega a ser ridículo..









						Prepare-se: Chuva regressa hoje e fica até terça-feira
					

A chuva regressa esta quinta-feira, prevendo-se que dure até ao início da próxima semana, com mais intensidade a partir de domingo.




					www.sapo.pt


----------



## N_Fig (10 Fev 2022 às 22:29)

jamestorm disse:


> Alguem consegue dizer como foi a evolução da seca de 1994? 1995 começou húmido?


Janeiro de 1995 foi chuvoso mas nada de extraordinário, fevereiro foi um mês normal. A primavera depois foi muito seca, a 3ª pior de sempre


----------



## jamestorm (10 Fev 2022 às 22:31)

N_Fig disse:


> Janeiro de 1995 foi chuvoso mas nada de extraordinário, fevereiro foi um mês normal. A primavera depois foi seca


queria dizer antes, como terminou essa seca? Tinha 11 anos nao tenho ideia de ter havido seca.
mas em 1995 houve cheias no Tejo.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Fev 2022 às 22:32)

jamestorm disse:


> queria dizer antes, como terminou essa seca? Tinha 11 anos nao tenho ideia de ter havido seca.


E eu nem nascido era  Mas imagino que só tenha acabado a sério lá para novembro/dezembro, que foram ambos muito chuvoso


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Fev 2022 às 22:52)

Boas,
Em relação às previsões sazonais e mensais os modelos continuam a indicar a manutenção desta situação nas próximas 6 semanas mas aparentemente parece que o AA parece migrar para latitude das ilhas britânica para o final de Março abrindo assim hipóteses para o surgimento de cutt offs no final de Março ou na pior das hipóteses início de Abril!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2022 às 23:02)

jamestorm disse:


> queria dizer antes, como terminou essa seca? Tinha 11 anos nao tenho ideia de ter havido seca.
> mas em 1995 houve cheias no Tejo.


As cheias no Tejo em 1995 devem ter acontecido só no final desse ano. Suponho isso porque a RTP arquivo disponibiliza alguns vídeos das cheias em janeiro de 1996: https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/cheias-no-vale-do-tejo-2/
Não me lembro de nada porque ainda não era nascido. 

Além disso, de acordo com os gráficos da anomalia de precipitação nos diversos meses que o IPMA disponibiliza, em 1995, setembro e outubro tiveram anomalia negativa, tendo neste último sido mais expressiva. Em contrapartida, novembro e dezembro tiveram uma anomalia positiva bastante expressiva. Dezembro teve uma anomalia superior a 120mm, o que justifica essas cheias, tendo em conta que uma anomalia dessas num dos meses mais chuvosos do ano poderá levar-nos a concluir que teve muita chuva.
Tal como o @N_Fig referiu, Janeiro de 1995 foi ligeiramente chuvoso, fevereiro foi normal, Março e Abril foram secos, deve ter havido seca, mas provavelmente não foi muito grave.

2012 foi um ano de seca grave, mas depois do verão a situação mudou, e em março de 2013 houve novamente cheias no Tejo. Foi o último ano em que houve cheias significativas na região, penso eu.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Fev 2022 às 23:10)

joralentejano disse:


> As cheias no Tejo em 1995 devem ter acontecido só no final desse ano. Suponho isso porque a RTP arquivo disponibiliza alguns vídeos das cheias em janeiro de 1996: https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/cheias-no-vale-do-tejo-2/
> Não me lembro de nada porque ainda não era nascido.
> 
> Além disso, de acordo com os gráficos da anomalia de precipitação nos diversos meses que o IPMA disponibiliza, em 1995, setembro e outubro tiveram anomalia negativa, tendo neste último sido mais expressiva. Em contrapartida, novembro e dezembro tiveram uma anomalia positiva bastante expressiva. Dezembro teve uma anomalia superior a 120mm, o que justifica essas cheias, tendo em conta que uma anomalia dessas num dos meses mais chuvosos do ano poderá levar-nos a concluir que teve muita chuva.
> ...


E sabes como é que evoluiu a seca de 1994? ela so termina em em Janeiro de 1995? Ou So termina nesses meses chuvosos do final de 1995? Como foi o Outono de 1994? Alguém tem ideia? - era isso que queria saber na verdade quando deixei a entrada anterior aqui no forum livre.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2022 às 23:31)

jamestorm disse:


> E sabes como é que evoluiu a seca de 1994? ela so termina em em Janeiro de 1995? Ou So termina nesses meses chuvosos do final de 1995? Como foi o Outono de 1994? Alguém tem ideia? - era isso que queria saber na verdade quando deixei a entrada anterior aqui no forum livre.


Em 1994, setembro, outubro e dezembro foram secos, apenas novembro foi ligeiramente chuvoso. Não sei dizer muito mais, pois não há grandes informações sobre isso. Tendo em conta que Janeiro de 1995 foi ligeiramente chuvoso e fevereiro dentro do normal, suponho que a seca tenha sido pelo menos amenizada, mas certamente voltou a agravar-se em Março em Abril visto terem sido meses secos. 
A seca de 1994 teve maior impacto na região Sul.
A estação de Faro teve uma anomalia anual de -227.4mm e as estações mais a norte, tiveram um ano normal. 
Estas séries longas sempre dão para ter uma ideia, só é pena não ser possível visualizar por mês.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Fev 2022 às 00:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Em 1994, setembro, outubro e dezembro foram secos, apenas novembro foi ligeiramente chuvoso. Não sei dizer muito mais, pois não há grandes informações sobre isso. Tendo em conta que Janeiro de 1995 foi ligeiramente chuvoso e fevereiro dentro do normal, suponho que a seca tenha sido pelo menos amenizada, mas certamente voltou a agravar-se em Março em Abril visto terem sido meses secos.
> A seca de 1994 teve maior impacto na região Sul.
> A estação de Faro teve uma anomalia anual de -227.4mm e as estações mais a norte, tiveram um ano normal.
> Estas séries longas sempre dão para ter uma ideia, só é pena não ser possível visualizar por mês.


Mas dá para ver por mês, tem lá a opção "por mês", foi aí que eu fui ver


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2022 às 00:50)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas dá para ver por mês, tem lá a opção "por mês", foi aí que eu fui ver


No que diz respeito à anomalia, só dá por mês apenas para o continente na sua generalidade. Quando se seleciona uma estação, apenas dá para ver a anomalia anual.
1994 /1995 foi um período com seca extrema no sul e no norte quase nem existiu, tal como mostra este gráfico: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/obser...ex_link.html?page=os_series_longas_matriz.xml


----------



## N_Fig (11 Fev 2022 às 01:12)

@jamestorm Esta era a situação de seca em setembro de 1995:


----------



## StormRic (11 Fev 2022 às 19:04)

A 48 horas de distância, GFS começa a diminuir os acumulados previstos para o interregno chuvoso. A sul do Tejo e também no interior centro, mal chega a 1 mm.
Até no Litoral Norte as previsões já foram mais generosas. Braga, por exemplo, nem chega aos 20 mm. Depois... bem, depois é zero até ao fim do mês, em todo o território continental. Só nos resta esperar por (mais um) falhanço do GFS... com ajuda dos outros modelos.
Edição: apaguei as imagens. Parece que o spoiler não funciona quando se edita posteriormente a mensagem.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Fev 2022 às 19:17)

@StormRic não precisas de meter tantos prints, podes meter o link directo.

Fica uma página enorme só com um post teu com 500 imagens.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Fev 2022 às 20:13)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> @StormRic não precisas de meter tantos prints, podes meter o link directo.
> 
> Fica uma página enorme só com um post teu com 500 imagens.


Mas isso depois não muda quando sair a nova saída?


----------



## tonítruo (11 Fev 2022 às 21:25)

Não dá para meter as imagens dentro dum Spoiler?
Assim não há o problema do conteúdo do link mudar com uma nova saída e já o post não fica tão grande


----------



## RP20 (11 Fev 2022 às 23:42)

Eu acho é que é um pouco insensível de se dizer isso do user Stormic porque ele tem trabalho em colocar as imagens.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Fev 2022 às 23:46)

RP20 disse:


> Eu acho é que é um pouco insensível de se dizer isso do user Stormic porque ele tem trabalho em colocar as imagens.


Ninguém está a criticar as excelentes análises feitas por ele, mas realmente estas imagens muito grandes dificultam a visualização dos posts dele. Realmente lembro-me de ver algumas imagens com spoilers, seria provavelmente o melhor


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2022 às 05:08)

N_Fig disse:


> realmente estas imagens muito grandes dificultam a visualização dos posts dele. Realmente lembro-me de ver algumas imagens com spoilers, seria provavelmente o melhor





tonítruo disse:


> Não dá para meter as imagens dentro dum Spoiler?
> Assim não há o problema do conteúdo do link mudar com uma nova saída e já o post não fica tão grande



Têm toda a razão, não é que me esqueci dessa ferramenta!? Vou passar a pôr em spoiler sim. 



Scan_Ferr disse:


> @StormRic não precisas de meter tantos prints, podes meter o link directo.
> 
> Fica uma página enorme só com um post teu com 500 imagens.



Efectivamente o link dirige sempre para o conteúdo actualizado, era por isso que usava as imagens. Mas o spoiler resolve o problema da página enorme.


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2022 às 05:34)

parece que não estou a conseguir usar correctamente o _spoiler_. Alguma sugestão?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Fev 2022 às 05:48)

StormRic disse:


> parece que não estou a conseguir usar correctamente o _spoiler_. Alguma sugestão?


Qual a dúvida?


----------



## LMMS (12 Fev 2022 às 13:24)

Spoiler: teste


----------



## LMMS (12 Fev 2022 às 13:26)

StormRic disse:


> parece que não estou a conseguir usar correctamente o _spoiler_. Alguma sugestão?


É muito fácil, acabei de fazer um teste, por acaso não sabia desta opção.
Basta ir às opções avançadas, carregar em Spoiler, colocar um título e inserir os links.


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2022 às 15:13)

LMMS disse:


> É muito fácil, acabei de fazer um teste, por acaso não sabia desta opção.
> Basta ir às opções avançadas, carregar em Spoiler, colocar um título e inserir os links.



Certo, fiz isso.
A minha mensagem anterior com as imagens dos Meteogramas aparece com spoiler? Eu não a vejo assim.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Fev 2022 às 15:22)

StormRic disse:


> Certo, fiz isso.
> A minha mensagem anterior com as imagens dos Meteogramas aparece com spoiler? Eu não a vejo assim.


Não, apagaste-as, certo?


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2022 às 16:07)

N_Fig disse:


> Não, apagaste-as, certo?



Agora apaguei. Quando colocar mais actuais volto a experimentar.


----------



## Cesar (12 Fev 2022 às 18:48)

Parece que este fim de semana é o único com alguma animação.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Fev 2022 às 22:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Em 1994, setembro, outubro e dezembro foram secos, apenas novembro foi ligeiramente chuvoso. Não sei dizer muito mais, pois não há grandes informações sobre isso. Tendo em conta que Janeiro de 1995 foi ligeiramente chuvoso e fevereiro dentro do normal, suponho que a seca tenha sido pelo menos amenizada, mas certamente voltou a agravar-se em Março em Abril visto terem sido meses secos.
> A seca de 1994 teve maior impacto na região Sul.
> A estação de Faro teve uma anomalia anual de -227.4mm e as estações mais a norte, tiveram um ano normal.
> Estas séries longas sempre dão para ter uma ideia, só é pena não ser possível visualizar por mês.


Muito obrigada pela tua msg - era isso mais o que estava a tentar encontrar. Realmente na zona de Alenquer a seca de 1981-1983 é que teve muito mais impacto, ainda ha pessoas que se lembram.  1994 nem sabia que tinha sido ano de seca. 

*Todas as décadas tem havido pelo menos uma seca...vamos ver se esta passa rápido. *


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Fev 2022 às 08:33)

Bom dia, 
Parece que houve um desagravamento na % de água no solo do dia 10 para o dia 11 na região do Baixo Alentejo. 
A que se pode dever isso? 
Campanha ou necessidade de rega por parte dos agricultores?


----------



## LMMS (13 Fev 2022 às 15:07)

Como é bom ver esta imagem, pena é ser por poucas horas, mas já vai dar uma ajuda para o crescimento da pastagem!


----------



## N_Fig (13 Fev 2022 às 18:06)

Estou um bocado farto de ouvir múltiplas vezes que não se prevê chuva até ao fim de fevereiro. Epá, faltam mais de duas semanas para o último dia do mês, mesmo este evento de hoje não era previsto por todos os modelos há meros dias...


----------



## Gates (13 Fev 2022 às 18:09)

Mesmo indo à app de meteorologia do meu telemóvel, dão possibilidades de chuva para amanhã (40%) e para quarta-feira (60%)…
Calma 
I Believe


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Fev 2022 às 18:38)

N_Fig disse:


> Estou um bocado farto de ouvir múltiplas vezes que não se prevê chuva até ao fim de fevereiro. Epá, faltam mais de duas semanas para o último dia do mês, mesmo este evento de hoje não era previsto por todos os modelos há meros dias...


Infelizmente, e dada a posição do vórtice polar, a probabilidade de haver chuva de jeito até ao final de fevereiro é de quase 0%. De facto, na semana que vem já teremos literalmente uma sinóptica que faz mais lembrar maio que fevereiro!


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 19:12)

N_Fig disse:


> Estou um bocado farto de ouvir múltiplas vezes que não se prevê chuva até ao fim de fevereiro. Epá, faltam mais de duas semanas para o último dia do mês, mesmo este evento de hoje não era previsto por todos os modelos há dias...



Precisamente, o GFS, por exemplo, a 160 horas falha frequentemente, como falhou para este fim de semana. Na saída das 12h de *Domingo dia 6*, punha *todo o território continental *a acumulados zero até dia 22, e é o que se está a ver hoje.

Pelo contrário, na saída de hoje das 12h, mete ali um evento de respeito no Centro e Sul para dias 27 e 28, mas, sinceramente, penso que é mais uma "saída de sonho"... mas que era bom era:



Spoiler: GFS 20220213 12z


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2022 às 19:21)

Por mim, podia ficar estacionado umas semanas... faltando só uns pequenos ajustes (mais intenso, chegado a norte).


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2022 às 19:46)

Orion disse:


> Por mim, podia ficar estacionado umas semanas...



Pois...  não serve para aqui.


----------



## LMMS (13 Fev 2022 às 21:45)

Gates disse:


> Mesmo indo à app de meteorologia do meu telemóvel, dão possibilidades de chuva para amanhã (40%) e para quarta-feira (60%)…
> Calma
> I Believe


O que ai vem de chuva até dia 21 é quase nada, esta madrugada ainda pode cair moderada no norte mas mais no alto Minho e depois disso o que chover esta semana, será muito pouco e ligeiro.


----------



## LMMS (13 Fev 2022 às 21:53)

*O filme do dia mais importante, a chuva a chegar.....*​



*....e a chuva a partir!!*​

​


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2022 às 16:59)

Não está fácil...











Por outro lado...


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2022 às 20:16)

O GFS facilitou-nos a previsão. 

Acumulados desde as 00h de amanhã 15, *até às 12h de 2 de Março*:

3,0 mm: Viana do Castelo
1,6 mm: Braga
0,8 mm: Porto
0,7 mm: Vila Real
0,3 mm: Aveiro
0,2 mm: Leiria

0,0 mm: Bragança
0,0 mm: Viseu
0,0 mm: Guarda
0,0 mm: Coimbra
0,0 mm: Castelo Branco
0,0 mm: Santarém
0,0 mm: Portalegre
0,0 mm: Lisboa
0,0 mm: Setúbal
0,0 mm: Évora
0,0 mm: Beja
0,0 mm: Faro


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2022 às 23:05)

Essencialmente, isto vai dar apenas uma boa dose de* nortada forte* para o continente no próximo fim-de-semana. Não precisávamos, mesmo...

Esta primeira carta engana bem:







Mas por trás de uma ciclogénese explosiva (36 hPa/24h), dirigida às Ilha Britânicas, vem sempre um poderoso anticiclone, que não se compadece com os efeitos colaterais sobre o sequioso território nacional continental:











As depressões atlânticas têm estado em grande neste inverno, e que grande inverno seria por cá se aquela trajectória não estivesse sistematicamente dirigida tanto para nordeste.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2022 às 23:25)

Espectacular.
Vão fazendo _scroll_ na página:









						Tonga's volcanic lightning storm
					

Data shows why lightning from the Tonga eruption was unlike anything on record.




					graphics.reuters.com


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Fev 2022 às 00:56)

Olhando as previsões mensais do modelo ECM que como se sabe.. Acho eu.. Neste momento tem um alcance de 6 semanas... Incrível a homogeneadidade... Com temperaturas acima da média durante as 6 semanas e precipitação abaixo da média durante as 6 semanas!


----------



## StormRic (15 Fev 2022 às 03:09)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Olhando as previsões mensais do modelo ECM que como se sabe.. Acho eu.. Neste momento tem um alcance de 6 semanas... Incrível a homogeneadidade... Com temperaturas acima da média durante as 6 semanas e precipitação abaixo da média durante as 6 semanas!



Reviravolta! Última hora, o GFS agora prevê, na saída das 18h, precipitação no Sul a partir do dia 25, podendo o mês acabar com acumulados no sul superiores aos das outras regiões!


----------



## N_Fig (15 Fev 2022 às 03:42)

StormRic disse:


> Reviravolta! Última hora, o GFS agora prevê, na saída das 18h, precipitação no Sul a partir do dia 25, podendo o mês acabar com acumulados no sul superiores aos das outras regiões!


Como já disse, estas previsões a mais de 10 dias tem uma baixíssima fiabilidade


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Fev 2022 às 12:44)

Bom dia, 
No seguimento das previsões há a mencionar que existe hipóteses de alguma chuva até final do mês, devido a uma maior flexibilidade do AA, que poderá deixar passar alguns sistemas frontais de fraca actividade. 
Isto também poderá provocar uma ondulação nas temperaturas que períodos frios e outros de autêntica Primavera!


----------



## blade (15 Fev 2022 às 17:56)

será que vem aí o dia de fevereiro mais quente de sempre?


----------



## N_Fig (15 Fev 2022 às 17:58)

blade disse:


> será que vem aí o dia de fevereiro mais quente de sempre?


O recorde de fevereiro é de 29 ºC, para além de que falta muito tempo


----------



## StormRic (15 Fev 2022 às 19:22)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia,
> No seguimento das previsões há a mencionar que existe hipóteses de alguma chuva até final do mês, devido a uma maior flexibilidade do AA, que poderá deixar passar alguns sistemas frontais de fraca actividade.
> Isto também poderá provocar uma ondulação nas temperaturas que períodos frios e outros de autêntica Primavera!



A 9 dias, para 24/25, o GFS na saída das 12h põe precipitação que nem chega ao norte nem ao Algarve, fica-se pela latitude de Lisboa a Coimbra.


----------



## Cesar (16 Fev 2022 às 07:42)

Parece que os modelos prevêem 0 outra vez parece que exageram nos acumulados, por exmplo prevêem 20 mm para Viseu para o distrito da Guarda menos, agora vamos ver se é para manter estes valores ou se vamos voltar ter 0 mm na próxima saída.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Fev 2022 às 09:25)

Os modelos indicam chuva para 24 ou 25 em quantidades generosas devido a uma cutt off


----------



## Thomar (16 Fev 2022 às 12:01)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> *Os modelos indicam chuva para 24 ou 25 em quantidades generosas* devido a uma cutt off



Nãããã!... 

*ECWMF






GFS



*


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2022 às 15:07)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Os modelos indicam chuva para 24 ou 25 em quantidades generosas devido a uma cutt off





Thomar disse:


> Nãããã!...
> 
> *ECWMF
> 
> ...




Na situação actual, qualquer coisa que caia é generosa. 

*1,6 mm* para *Santarém (Lisboa 2,7 mm)*, até 4 de Março segundo a saída das 06h do GFS, é desastroso: o vale do Tejo é das regiões com água no solo mais baixa.





O problema mesmo, é que não se abre qualquer corredor por vários dias, desejavelmente semanas: abre-se uma porta e fecha-se logo a seguir, especialmente no Sul.
Os anticiclones baixaram em latitude mas a corrente mantém a direcção de OSO para NE. Só o Litoral Norte mantém alguma precipitação na margem desse fluxo.


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2022 às 20:15)

O GFS obsceno, a brincar com os nossos sonhos


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Fev 2022 às 23:37)

Eu vejo uma mudança de padrão evidente na circulação atmosférica... 
Os sistemas frontais e o Atlântico vao ficar bem mais activos, e poderão no final do mês começar a atingir o litoral norte, mesmo no sul vai chover a 24 ou 25 deste mês, em quantidades ainda incertas. 
Excelentes notícias portanto!


----------



## StormRic (17 Fev 2022 às 19:38)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Eu vejo uma mudança de padrão evidente na circulação atmosférica...
> Os sistemas frontais e o Atlântico vao ficar bem mais activos, e poderão no final do mês começar a atingir o litoral norte, mesmo no sul vai chover a 24 ou 25 deste mês, em quantidades ainda incertas.
> Excelentes notícias portanto!



Eles até já estão de longa data bem activos, o que vai acontecer, mais tarde ou mais cedo, é descerem em latitude ou pelo menos mudarem o alvo da trajectória das Ilhas Britânicas para a Península Ibérica. Assim o desejamos.

Para já, as Ilhas Britânicas estão prestes a apanhar com uma boa tempestade, rápida e relativamente localizada mas violenta. Depois de ontem já terem sido bem fustigadas.
A ciclogénese iniciou-se ontem a Oeste dos Açores, progrediu como ondulação frontal até uma posição a Norte do arquipélago hoje ao início da manhã. A partir daí a descida da pressão está a ser bastante rápida. Das 6h às 12h, queda de pelo menos 10 hPa e nas últimas 6 horas, queda de 16 hPa (2,5 hPa/h). Está a ser mais rápida do que a previsão que dava 990 hPa para hoje às 18h mas na última análise mostra 986 hPa.



Spoiler: Ciclogénese explosiva 17 Fev 2022


----------



## StormRic (17 Fev 2022 às 20:29)

Trabalho de conjunto do AA e da tempestade *Eunice* vai gerar ondulação forte para a nossa costa ocidental do continente.









						Storm Eunice Ireland LIVE: Met Eireann latest as man killed by tree in Wexford
					

Cork, Kerry and Waterford were battered by Storm Eunice on Friday morning but only two Met Eireann weather warnings now remain in force




					www.irishmirror.ie


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Fev 2022 às 20:30)

Vamos entrar na época do 'ai, se fosse Janeiro'!


----------



## Thomar (18 Fev 2022 às 08:04)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Vamos entrar na época do 'ai, se fosse Janeiro'!


Agora a nova expressão será:
" ai se fosse no século passado"


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Fev 2022 às 09:31)

Eu diria que janeiro é cada vez um mês para passar à frente no calendário . A animação tem vindo cada vez mais a ser transferida para a primavera .
Março , abril e maio , se tiverem boas entradas frias , são meses que normalmente registam queda de neve a cotas  baixas . Lembro - me de em 2005 ter nevado com acumulação acima da cota dos 500 metros e isso já em meados de maio .
Janeiro sempre teve mais fama do que proveito.


----------



## Santofsky (18 Fev 2022 às 12:11)

O problema é que frio nessa altura já não é desejável, pois prejudica as culturas agrícolas, especialmente as árvores de fruto. Já para não falar que mesmo uma entrada bastante fria nessa altura do ano já não causa nevões com acumulação abaixo dos 500 metros como causaria nos meses de dezembro, janeiro e fevereiro. Portanto de benefícios não traz absolutamente nada... Só prejuízos, tanto de um lado como do outro!!!
Enfim... Está tudo virado ao contrário!!!


----------



## jamestorm (18 Fev 2022 às 12:30)

opah que venha qualquer coisa...assim como esta é que nao dá com nada...espero um Março animado. Mas é quase uma coisa de fé, vamos ver.,


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Fev 2022 às 17:47)

Entretanto o GFS tirou tudo a médio prazo , o ECM nada vê  ...
Março parece querer seguir as pisadas de janeiro e fevereiro . O AA não dá tréguas .


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Fev 2022 às 19:48)

Se Março for quente e seco podemos estar  aqui perante uma situação bastante complicada, sinceramente estou algo receoso para o verão, até mesmo a nível de incêndios, o ideal seria um verão não demasiado quente e algo húmido.


----------



## Thomar (18 Fev 2022 às 20:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> Se Março for quente e seco podemos estar  aqui perante uma situação bastante complicada, *sinceramente estou algo receoso para o verão, até mesmo a nível de incêndios*, *o ideal seria um verão não demasiado quente e algo húmido.*


Já aconteceu (e surgiu o drama do verão inexistente), mas como o ano passado até foi "_soft_" não me admira nada que este ano de 2022 venha a ser um _Annus horribilis_ em temperaturas, seca e incêndios...  Cala-te boca!


----------



## joralentejano (18 Fev 2022 às 20:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Se Março for quente e seco podemos estar  aqui perante uma situação bastante complicada, sinceramente estou algo receoso para o verão, até mesmo a nível de incêndios, o ideal seria um verão não demasiado quente e algo húmido.





Thomar disse:


> Já aconteceu (e surgiu o drama do verão inexistente), mas como o ano passado até foi "_soft_" não me admira nada que este ano de 2022 venha a ser um _Annus horribilis_ em temperaturas, seca e incêndios...  Cala-te boca!


Se Março e Abril não trouxerem alguns momentos de chuva significativa, penso que estaremos perante uma das maiores secas da história. Tal como já referi no seguimento sul algumas vezes, em 2005, de acordo com os dados disponibilizados também praticamente não choveu nestes meses, mas foram meses frescos, como era normal em anos secos. Este ano isso não está a acontecer e estamos a registar temperaturas superiores a 20ºC dias seguidos há semanas e parece não haver fim à vista para este cenário. Na próxima semana, devido a uma cut-off posicionada a sul do continente, estão previstos 25ºC em alguns locais.
A agricultura é a primeira a sofrer e vai ser uma catástrofe se isto se mantiver assim, mas acaba por tudo sofrer as consequências. A sul, em termos de barragens, estamos melhor do que noutros anos, mas com a necessidade de regar mais cedo do que o previsto não sei até que ponto se pode estar descansado, até porque nada nos garante que o próximo ano hidrológico será chuvoso.
Se o verão vier a ser rigoroso, não sei onde isto vai parar, muito sinceramente.

Vale o que vale, mas esta é a previsão do CFSv2 para março e tem-se mantido sempre assim:




Anomalia da precipitação:


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Fev 2022 às 20:54)

O anticiclone está poderoso  . Até neve , até ao momento , muito pouca caiu e só a cotas muito elevadas .
Para a semana vou uns dias de férias para os Picos da Europa , ao menos lá espero que tenha alguma neve.


----------



## Santofsky (18 Fev 2022 às 22:39)

Se a lógica não for uma batata, o próximo ano hidrológico poderá ser dos mais chuvosos da história. 
E porquê? 
Porque, segundo os registos, a cada 22 anos ocorre um ano hidrológico histórico em termos de precipitação. 
Ora no próximo ano hidrológico completam-se 22 anos daquele histórico 2000-2001. 
Ano hidrológico esse que ocorreu exatamente 22 anos depois de outro mítico ano hidrológico, o de 1978-79.
Portanto, segundo as contas e a lógica (se esta não for uma batata) o ano hidrológico 2022-23 será histórico pela positiva no que diz respeito à precipitação. 
Será o _annus horribilis _do malvado monstro que nos atormenta todos os invernos, o maldito monstro de seu nome ANTÍLOPE dos Açores.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Fev 2022 às 22:52)

A mudança vai acontecer no final do mês... 
Esperem para ver..


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Fev 2022 às 17:05)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Esperem para ver..


Ok vou esperar... Mas sentado.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Fev 2022 às 17:06)

Santofsky disse:


> Se a lógica não for uma batata, o próximo ano hidrológico poderá ser dos mais chuvosos da história.
> E porquê?
> Porque, segundo os registos, a cada 22 anos ocorre um ano hidrológico histórico em termos de precipitação.
> Ora no próximo ano hidrológico completam-se 22 anos daquele histórico 2000-2001.
> ...


Esses dados estatísticos valem pouco ou nada.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Fev 2022 às 19:51)

Santofsky disse:


> Se a lógica não for uma batata, o próximo ano hidrológico poderá ser dos mais chuvosos da história.
> E porquê?
> Porque, segundo os registos, a cada 22 anos ocorre um ano hidrológico histórico em termos de precipitação.
> Ora no próximo ano hidrológico completam-se 22 anos daquele histórico 2000-2001.
> ...


Isso poderia estar correcto antes das alterações climáticas - a lógica está subvertida , e o que era lógico acontecer pode não acontecer neste novo contexto. Mas, Deus queria que tenhas razão!


----------



## Cesar (19 Fev 2022 às 20:23)

Tenham calma tudo se compõe.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2022 às 22:08)

Eunice, a tempestade que nasceu na Irlanda e já matou 14 pessoas em seis países

Não querendo ser pedante... mas a tempestade 'nasceu' nas redondezas (dos Açores), e foi nomeada pelo (vizinho) MetOffice.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2022 às 22:24)

Novamente, nem sempre os modelos têm grande eficácia na previsão do fim da pasmaceira. Especialmente quando demora muito tempo.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2022 às 22:28)

Orion disse:


> Novamente, nem sempre os modelos têm grande eficácia na previsão do fim da pasmaceira. Especialmente quando demora muito tempo.








 https://wcd.copernicus.org/preprints/wcd-2021-56/wcd-2021-56.pdf


----------



## Crazyrain (19 Fev 2022 às 22:29)

Eu vejo é o anticiclone a fortalecer - novamente  , não vejo mudança alguma no horizonte , a coisa não está famosa.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2022 às 22:29)

Orion disse:


> Eunice, a tempestade que nasceu na Irlanda e já matou 14 pessoas em seis países
> 
> Não querendo ser pedante... mas a tempestade 'nasceu' nas redondezas (dos Açores), e foi nomeada pelo (vizinho) MetOffice.



Sem dúvida, como mostra a sequência no tópico de Previsão a curto prazo - 3 dias e essa animação.
O "pai" foi o novo Anticiclone dos Açores que veio do Oeste a correr de volta para casa, catapultando para cima do velho anticiclone sub-tropical a massa de ar polar que a depressão junto à ponta da Groenlândia lançava para sul. Valente empurrão que ele deu depois à "filha"...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Fev 2022 às 00:19)

Bom em relação às previsões está prevista alguma chuva de apagar o pó para 24 ou 25 deste mês, fora isso não existe mais previsão de chuva para este mês. 
No que toca às temperaturas neste momento até dia 18 Fevereiro, creio que a média das máximas ronda cerca - 1c em relação ao recorde de Fevereiro de 2020.
Olhando aos próximos dias e até finais de Fevereiro não sei se esse recorde será atingido mas se não for não faltará quase nada... Isto porque ou as temperaturas ronda os 20c ou estarão acima dele, podendo até chegar aos 24 ou 25c em alguns locais..


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Fev 2022 às 00:20)

Bom em relação às previsões está prevista alguma chuva de apagar o pó para 24 ou 25 deste mês, fora isso não existe mais previsão de chuva para este mês. 
No que toca às temperaturas neste momento até dia 18 Fevereiro, creio que a média das máximas ronda cerca - 1c em relação ao recorde de Fevereiro de 2020.
Olhando aos próximos dias e até finais de Fevereiro não sei se esse recorde será atingido mas se não for não faltará quase nada... Isto porque ou as temperaturas ronda os 20c ou estarão acima dele, podendo até chegar aos 24 ou 25c em alguns locais..


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Fev 2022 às 09:52)

Entretanto nestas última run reforçado a hipótese de chuva entre dias 24 a 26!


----------



## fcapelas (20 Fev 2022 às 12:02)

jamestorm disse:


> Isso poderia estar correcto antes das alterações climáticas - a lógica está subvertida , e o que era lógico acontecer pode não acontecer neste novo contexto. Mas, Deus queria que tenhas razão!



Sabendo que teorias são sempre teorias...
Na minha vida de agricultor momento apartir do qual começam a ficar gravados na memória eventos meteorológicos, e falo da minha zona...
01/02 n tenho registo, mas 04/05 foi uma desgraça, 05/06 do melhor, 08/09 mau, 09/10 fenomenal, 11/12 desgraça, 12/13 fenomenal(830ltr) 14/15 desenrascou mas foi mto fraco, 18/19 desgraça e chegamos a 21/22....
O q sera q esta para vir....


----------



## Cesar (20 Fev 2022 às 13:04)

Vi uma notícia falando que os Anciãos do Artico dizem que os Invernos podem durar 50 anos, mas acho que é mais os Verões a durarem 50 anos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Fev 2022 às 13:24)

Reza a história que num final de um período muito seco vem sempre um período muito chuvoso, por isso aguardemos esta Primavera seca, talvez um Verão quente e um Outubro talvez seco e depois um Novembro a Janeiro de 2023 bem chuvoso. 
O ano hidrológico 2/3 costuma ser de chuva..


----------



## jamestorm (20 Fev 2022 às 14:44)

As secas estão a suceder-se ano sim ano não - antigamente era uma vez por década. Muito preocupante a situação das alterações climáticas em Portugal. Pior é que o país nao tem capacidade para mitigar o problema, pouco ou nada se faz...


----------



## Santofsky (20 Fev 2022 às 15:20)

Enquanto a Europa central e do leste levam com entradas frias do melhor que há...
Nós por cá continuamos com o inenarrável, maldito e malvado antílope dos Açores. Este maldito monstro não deixa passar nada. 
Já começam a faltar "adjetivos" para desqualificar este maldito e malvado monstro que continua a atormentar-nos dia sim, dia sim.
E aposto que, para gozar com a nossa cara, lá para o fim de março/início de abril vai deixar passar uma entrada fria como aconteceu em 2020, arruinando e golpeando culturas agrícolas, nomeadamente árvores de fruto.
Vai uma aposta?


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2022 às 17:32)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Entretanto nestas última run reforçado a hipótese de chuva entre dias 24 a 26!



Infelizmente é uma pequena concessão que o cordão anticilonico faz às caudas das frentes atlânticas ou à cut-off longe a sul. Logo a seguir volta o bloqueio total, até 8 de março assim prevê o GFS na saída de hoje das 12h.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Fev 2022 às 17:42)

E a partir de agora vai ser pior, porque uma coisa é bloqueio anticiclónico em Dezembro ou Janeiro, outra coisa é de Fevereiro para a frente, em que devido à maior duração do período diurno e radiação solar as temperaturas vão começar a subir. Nesta semana que se inicia vamos experimentar um pouco disso, com os termómetros em alguns locais a aproximarem-se dos 25ºC, segundo as previsões.
Se o padrão se mantiver Março adentro, os 30ºC estão aí não tarda.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2022 às 19:18)

Beja: 0,5 mm até 8 de Março...


----------



## Crazyrain (20 Fev 2022 às 19:44)

Mammatus disse:


> E a partir de agora vai ser pior, porque uma coisa é bloqueio anticiclónico em Dezembro ou Janeiro, outra coisa é de Fevereiro para a frente, em que devido à maior duração do período diurno e radiação solar as temperaturas vão começar a subir. Nesta semana que se inicia vamos experimentar um pouco disso, com os termómetros em alguns locais a aproximarem-se dos 25ºC, segundo as previsões.
> Se o padrão se mantiver Março adentro, os 30ºC estão aí não tarda.



Em termos de temperatura sim . Em termos de possibilidade  de precipitação não.  Não há pior bloqueio em termos de precipitação   do que os que ocorrem em janeiro e fevereiro , é um autêntico muro .


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Fev 2022 às 19:49)

Na minha opinião a Primavera vai ser quente, com alguns episódios de trovoadas, em especial Abril e Maio, penso que Abril poderá ser o mês mais chuvoso, Março creio que deve ser quente e sem grande precipitação.
Veremos se acerto ou não.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Fev 2022 às 19:56)

Crazyrain disse:


> Em termos de temperatura sim . Em termos de possibilidade  de precipitação não.  Não há pior bloqueio em termos de precipitação   do que os que ocorrem em janeiro e fevereiro , é um autêntico muro .


Sim, claramente. Em zonas de clima mediterrânico é crucial as chuvas nas estações mais frescas para repor as reservas de água.

Talvez não tenha sido muito claro, estava a enfatizar que a partir de agora, se o padrão se mantiver, estaremos sujeitos ao efeito combinado de falta de precipitação com temperaturas mais altas, o que ainda é mais preocupante.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Fev 2022 às 20:59)

Mammatus disse:


> Sim, claramente. Em zonas de clima mediterrânico é crucial as chuvas nas estações mais frescas para repor as reservas de água.
> 
> Talvez não tenha sido muito claro, estava a enfatizar que a partir de agora, se o padrão se mantiver, estaremos sujeitos ao efeito combinado de falta de precipitação com temperaturas mais altas, o que ainda é mais preocupante.


Mas os bloqueios tendem a ser muito piores e persistentes em janeiro do que nas estações de transição - já aconteceu 5 vezes o mês de janeiro nem sequer chegar aos 10 mm de média a nível nacional, mas nunca tivemos abris tão secos quanto isso


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Fev 2022 às 21:04)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas os bloqueios tendem a ser muito piores e persistentes em janeiro do que nas estações de transição - já aconteceu 5 vezes o mês de janeiro nem sequer chegar aos 10 mm de média a nível nacional, mas nunca tivemos abris tão secos quanto isso


Normalmente o mês de Abril não costuma ser seco, costumamos ter precipitação, é um dos poucos meses que vai mantendo alguma regularidade.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2022 às 22:32)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas os bloqueios tendem a ser muito piores e persistentes em janeiro do que nas estações de transição - já aconteceu 5 vezes o mês de janeiro nem sequer chegar aos 10 mm de média a nível nacional, mas nunca tivemos abris tão secos quanto isso


Mas também há uma outra questão da que se estão a esquecer... Mesmo com mais precipitação em situações de bloqueio na primavera, devido à instabilidade e convecção, as temperaturas elevadas fazem com que a evapotranspiração seja mais elevada - ou seja, a chuva rende muito menos! 

Em 2020, tivemos um bloqueio anticiclónico de meados de janeiro a meados de março, em que praticamente não caiu nada a sul do país (houve, no entanto, uma incursão de frentes intensas no Norte em finais de janeiro e princípios de março, sob a forma de rios atmosféricos). Curiosamente, foi a presença de instabilidade na primavera que permitiu maiores quantidades de precipitação a partir do dia 13 de março. A segunda metade do mês foi bastante chuvosa em quase todo o país, tirando na região de Lisboa, e foi bastante benéfica para o Sul, contudo a chuva na primavera não é tão eficaz na absorção nos solos. 
Para dar um exemplo sobre isso, no ano seguinte, em finais de fevereiro, quase todo o país encontrava-se em capacidade de campo. Já em finais de abril de 2020 a percentagem de território em capacidade de campo não era tão grande assim, isto porque a radiação solar em abril é semelhante à de finais de agosto ou de setembro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Fev 2022 às 00:26)

Lembro-me bem de todos os outonos/invernos desde 2008 e este 2021/2022 já é de longe o pior. Se Março não tiver nada de relevante deve entrar mesmo no top 10 piores da história do planeta.

Nem chuva, nem vento nem trovoada nem frio e geadas fraquinhas. Isto desde outubro. Que coisa ridícula. Espero que a primavera venha compensar isto e igualmente o próximo inverno. Já nem peço um 09/10 mas pelo menos um 13/14.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Fev 2022 às 00:50)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Lembro-me bem de todos os outonos/invernos desde 2008 e este 2021/2022 já é de longe o pior. Se Março não tiver nada de relevante deve entrar mesmo no top 10 piores da história do planeta.
> 
> Nem chuva, nem vento nem trovoada nem frio e geadas fraquinhas. Isto desde outubro. Que coisa ridícula. Espero que a primavera venha compensar isto e igualmente o próximo inverno. Já nem peço um 09/10 mas pelo menos um 13/14.


Até choveu de forma razoável em dezembro, não foi de maneira nenhuma um mês chuvoso, mas também não foi um mês assim tão seco (isto em geral, nalgumas regiões foi bastante seco)


----------



## Northern Lights (21 Fev 2022 às 09:25)

Bem. Parece que vamos ter temperaturas dignas do inicio de Junho nos próximos dias, em especial no Vale do Tejo 
Chuva... nem vê-la nos próximos 10 dias.
Na terra dos meus pais há relatos de fontes que não secam há decadas e que estão a correr muito pouquinho (situação semelhante a Agosto de anos mais secos).
Não me lembro de ver nada assim. Nem o meu pai com 70 anos!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (21 Fev 2022 às 10:01)

Vamos lá ver, iremos ter uma cut-off a trazer aguaceiros e trovoadas para o sul durante os próximos dias, se aproximar mais do território era o melhor.


----------



## Northern Lights (21 Fev 2022 às 12:07)




----------



## trovoadas (21 Fev 2022 às 13:13)

Northern Lights disse:


> Ver anexo 1131


Esse mapa é interessante! Dá para ter uma perspectiva do que se passa atualmente e de como funciona o clima na Europa em função da latitude.
Neste caso temos uma diagonal noroeste/sueste...
Nos últimos anos temos tido um clima no geral seco no sudoeste/sul Penínsular derivado dessa linha cruzar a Península essencialmente do Tejo para baixo. Daí termos grandes tempestades a passar para o leste Espanhol, Baleares, Itália, até mesmo a Argélia. O problema agora é que está tudo demasiado a Norte...mas bom isso já se sabe.
Apesar de no momento ser mau para toda essa região é óbvio que a situação tenderá a normalizar não sei é se normalizará para o sul/sudoeste Penínsular e Marrocos.
 Devem de ser das piores zonas a nível de seca nos últimos 10 anos!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Fev 2022 às 13:26)

Entretanto o recorde do mês de Fevereiro pode estar a caminho face às previsões das temperaturas.. Para os ultimos dias do mês!
No que toca a precipitação a mesma até final do mês poderá ser residual mas neste momento quase toda a região aparenta terminar Fevereiro em seca extrema.. 
O facto de a meio de Fevereiro aparentar ter mais água no solo do que em finais de Janeiro deverá ser explicado pela campanha de rega que teve que ser iniciada..


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2022 às 13:26)

Passado Outono:



> "That is why one to three tropical entities are expected to reach Europe in the coming months," said Roys, adding that tropical storms or tropical rainstorms may survive the trip across the Atlantic and reach the continent.
> 
> During the first half of the season a tropical system would be most likely to strike in the region of Ireland, Northern Ireland, Scotland, Wales and northern England. But as the storm track shifts south into late October and November, this threat would also shift south into northwestern Spain and Portugal.



Este Inverno:



> Windstorms are forecast to dive across Spain and southern France at a steady clip this winter, according to Roys.



O Accuweather nem sempre vai errar, claro. Mas não vale a pena desesperar.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Fev 2022 às 13:32)

Orion disse:


> Passado Outono:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A questão aqui é que todos os modelos sugerem o mesmo, temperaturas acima do normal e precipitação abaixo tirando Abril que poderá ser normal na precipitação a sul!


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2022 às 13:37)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A questão aqui é que todos os modelos sugerem o mesmo, temperaturas acima do normal e precipitação abaixo tirando Abril que poderá ser normal na precipitação a sul!



 https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2022.10748/pagina-29#post-849545


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2022 às 14:12)

Está-se a entrar na temporada das _cut-offs_. Basta 1 bem posicionada para mudar completamente o cenário.


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2022 às 15:17)

Orion disse:


> Está-se a entrar na temporada das _cut-offs_. Basta 1 bem posicionada para mudar completamente o cenário.



Basta ver como a Madeira está a ser regada nesta altura.


----------



## criz0r (21 Fev 2022 às 16:31)

Orion disse:


> Está-se a entrar na temporada das _cut-offs_. Basta 1 bem posicionada para mudar completamente o cenário.


Ainda que seja melhor do que nada, o que os solos neste momento não precisam, é de precipitação convectiva que normalmente vem associada a regimes por vezes torrenciais. Essa água não tem a capacidade de se infiltrar nos terrenos como a precipitação estratiforme, associadas a frentes Outonais/Invernais de actividade moderada. As trovoadas neste momento, se forem do calibre das do ano passado, prejudicam mais do que ajudam e com o aumento considerável de radiação solar e dos valores de temperatura máxima, toda a água que cair desaparece rapidamente.


----------



## frederico (21 Fev 2022 às 16:37)

No Sul a fase de encher as barragens praticamente já passou, o que chover agora será essencialmente para manter os ecossistemas. Ou o que resta deles.


----------



## hurricane (21 Fev 2022 às 17:25)

Santofsky disse:


> Enquanto a Europa central e do leste levam com entradas frias do melhor que há...
> Nós por cá continuamos com o inenarrável, maldito e malvado antílope dos Açores. Este maldito monstro não deixa passar nada.
> Já começam a faltar "adjetivos" para desqualificar este maldito e malvado monstro que continua a atormentar-nos dia sim, dia sim.
> E aposto que, para gozar com a nossa cara, lá para o fim de março/início de abril vai deixar passar uma entrada fria como aconteceu em 2020, arruinando e golpeando culturas agrícolas, nomeadamente árvores de fruto.
> Vai uma aposta?



Europa Central? Nao é na Bélgica que ainda nao levou com nenhuma entrada fria. E mesmo mais a Leste tem vindo pouco frio e neve. Quando o AA está na zona de Biscaia e UK é para esquecer


----------



## trovoadas (21 Fev 2022 às 17:28)

A cut off Primaveril mais "agressiva" que me lembro nos últimos tempos foi em 2016 e completamente fora de época. Se se lembram foi em Maio e depois de 1 semana tórrida. Essa cut off chegou a render 200mm e até mais em muitos locais do Algarve e fez a diferença!  Permitiu um bom encaixe nas barragens!
Não é fácil coisas desse género acontecerem mas é possível...


----------



## trovoadas (21 Fev 2022 às 17:35)

frederico disse:


> No Sul a fase de encher as barragens praticamente já passou, o que chover agora será essencialmente para manter os ecossistemas. Ou o que resta deles.


Pelo que vejo...vamos perder muito! A menos que apareça alguma surpresa nas próximas semanas. E refiro-me a chuva que reponha efetivamente a humidade nos solos!  
Muitas zonas estão a entrar no limite e a radiação aumenta todos os dias e agora também as temperaturas...


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Fev 2022 às 20:09)

Excelente saída do ECMWF para quinta-feira


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2022 às 20:27)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Excelente saída do ECMWF para quinta-feira



O GFS não parece estar de acordo, mas a confiança neste é reduzida:

Previsão do GFS, na saída das 12h de hoje, dos acumulados de *21 Fev às 12h até às 12h de 9 Março*, e dias com precipitação.

Norte do Douro

 0,3 mm: Viana do Castelo (26) 
 0,7 mm: Braga (26)
 0,6 mm: Porto (26)
 2,9 mm: Vila Real (26,28,01)
 1,3 mm: Bragança (01)


Entre Douro e Tejo

 0,7 mm: Aveiro (25,26)
 6,5 mm: Viseu (25,26,28,01)
 8,8 mm: Guarda (25,26,27,28,01)
 5,9 mm: Castelo Branco (24,25,26)
 9,2 mm: Coimbra (25,26,28)


Oeste/vale do Tejo

18,2 mm: Leiria (24,25,26,28) 
 2,9 mm: Santarém (24,25,26)
 5,6 mm: Lisboa (24,25,26)


Sul do Tejo

 6,1 mm: Setúbal (24,25,26)
 3,4 mm: Portalegre (24,25,27)
 2,1 mm: Évora (24,25,26) 
 5,2 mm: Beja (24,25,26,27,28)
 5,1 mm: Faro(24,26,27,28,01)

Nota: de 2 a 9 de Março prevê zero em todo o território continental.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Fev 2022 às 20:39)

StormRic disse:


> O GFS não parece estar de acordo, mas a confiança neste é reduzida:
> 
> Previsão dos acumulados de *21 Fev às 12h até às 12h de 9 Março*, e dias com precipitação.
> 
> ...


Esses valores são do GFS ou do ECM?


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2022 às 21:02)

N_Fig disse:


> Esses valores são do GFS ou do ECM?



Valores do GFS, saída das 12h de hoje. Esqueci-me de pôr, já acrescentei.


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2022 às 23:41)

Acho ainda mais preocupante o Litoral Norte sem chuva até 9 de Março. Nas situações de Leste/Sueste o Minho pode ver subir as máximas a valores extremos, assim como a HR a descer. As condições potenciais para incêndios podem ser catastróficas, ainda antes da própria Primavera.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Fev 2022 às 07:57)

Muito preocupante...nao se vê nada nos modelos...nada...Março pode ser em perda total!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Fev 2022 às 08:45)

O ECM está excelente para aqui com quase 15 mm de acumulado nos dias 24 a 25.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Fev 2022 às 11:12)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O ECM está excelente para aqui com quase 15 mm de acumulado nos dias 24 a 25.


Vou passar na conhecida loja a comprar o barco 

 Estão lá uns bem porreiros!


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Fev 2022 às 12:43)

Algumas estações poderão ultrapassar a Tmáx recorde para o mês de fevereiro, principalmente no distrito de Setúbal e região norte do país.
Previsão do IPMA para hoje:


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2022 às 16:02)

> The average winter northern hemisphere jet stream position over the North Atlantic and Eurasia has moved northwards by up to 330km, and the mean winter jet speed has increased by 8% to 132mph, during the 141-year period from 1871-2011.



 https://www.maynoothuniversity.ie/n...stream-moving-northwards-and-increasing-speed


----------



## StormRic (22 Fev 2022 às 16:02)

Nunca me lembro de ver uma previsão a 16 dias com zero de acumulado para Viana do Castelo ou Porto, por exemplo, a não ser este ano. No Inverno, claro!


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2022 às 16:37)

Umas vezes mais móvel, outras nem tanto. No fim do dia, o AC volta sempre a 'casa' 






Dias melhores eventualmente virão.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Fev 2022 às 16:42)

StormRic disse:


> Nunca me lembro de ver uma previsão a 16 dias com zero de acumulado para Viana do Castelo ou Porto, por exemplo, a não ser este ano. No Inverno, claro!


Pois, e eu não me lembro de um inverno assim... Este fica conhecido como o ano sem inverno.


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Fev 2022 às 17:06)

Dia bem quente hoje , até dá para suar , é o verão a chegar.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Fev 2022 às 17:30)

É curioso que tenho o quarto cheio de mosquitos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Fev 2022 às 22:29)

Os canários da casa dos meus pais estão muito agitados numa altura que ainda não é a época de reprodução (esta costuma apenas começar daqui a um mês ou um mês e meio). Antes, esta movimentação precoce previu uma mudança do estado do tempo, para algo mais chuvoso. Algo me diz que teremos bastante chuva já no começo de março - não chegará quase certamente para resolver o atual problema da seca, mas será bem conveniente!


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Fev 2022 às 22:32)

Excelente saída do ECMWF para quinta no interior do Baixo Alentejo


----------



## jamestorm (22 Fev 2022 às 23:27)

tb nao me lembro de um "Inverno assim "...O ano sem inverno é como será conhecido Outono/Inverno de 2021/2022..


----------



## StormRic (23 Fev 2022 às 00:35)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Excelente saída do ECMWF para quinta no interior do Baixo Alentejo



Aproveitem-na bem! Encham tudo o que puderem para regar as hortas e quintais. Depois fecha-se a torneira.

Do Tejo para cima, até 10 de Março: zero (0,0 mm ou < 1 mm).


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Fev 2022 às 10:48)

Bom dia, 
Muita chuva a caminho com vários dias com precipitação com possibilidade que esta entre por Março adentro. 
As previsões estão sempre a mudar e irem acompanhando o seu evoluir.. 
Amanhã regressa a chuva em abundância


----------



## trovoadas (23 Fev 2022 às 13:40)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia,
> Muita chuva a caminho com vários dias com precipitação com possibilidade que esta entre por Março adentro.
> As previsões estão sempre a mudar e irem acompanhando o seu evoluir..
> Amanhã regressa a chuva em abundância


Não é melhor conter esse entusiasmo?...Eu estou a ver o evoluir de uma situação que poderá ser potencialmente favorável ao sul mas ainda nada está garantido! Além do mais poderão ser situações bastante variáveis no espaço e ainda não é no país todo...
Em todo o caso já são melhores notícias mas vamos vendo e avaliando...


----------



## Marco pires (23 Fev 2022 às 13:45)

O problema é que não parece ser consistente com uma mudança de padrão.
Depois deste episódio volta o AA em força, mas pronto, melhor que nada.


----------



## LMMS (23 Fev 2022 às 14:47)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Excelente saída do ECMWF para quinta no interior do Baixo Alentejo


Vamos por toda a gente a ver a água como o maior bem precioso que existe e a usarem tudo o que puderem para armazenar água. É gastar algum dinheiro para a feitura de charcas com impermeabilizantes, isso é para fazer hoje, mandem as licenças às urtigas!


----------



## N_Fig (23 Fev 2022 às 15:23)

trovoadas disse:


> Não é melhor conter esse entusiasmo?...Eu estou a ver o evoluir de uma situação que poderá ser potencialmente favorável ao sul mas ainda nada está garantido! Além do mais poderão ser situações bastante variáveis no espaço e ainda não é no país todo...
> Em todo o caso já são melhores notícias mas vamos vendo e avaliando...


Este entusiasmo é o oposto do "Não vai chover nada nos próximos dois meses!" que se tem verificado


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2022 às 18:09)

trovoadas disse:


> Não é melhor conter esse entusiasmo?...Eu estou a ver o evoluir de uma situação que poderá ser potencialmente favorável ao sul mas ainda nada está garantido! Além do mais poderão ser situações bastante variáveis no espaço e ainda não é no país todo...
> Em todo o caso já são melhores notícias mas vamos vendo e avaliando...


A depressão está demasiado próximo à costa marroquina, para influenciar mais o Algarve, a depressão teria que estar a Sul do Algarve e mais perto da costa algarvia. Poderá chover, mas com a previsão de poeira pode cair mais barro do que água. O ideal seria a SW de Sagres, aí sim, teria a certeza que vinha chuva da boa e sem lama, assim é sempre uma incógnita.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Fev 2022 às 19:50)

Já chove mais em Marrocos que no Algarve??


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2022 às 19:58)

jamestorm disse:


> Já chove mais em Marrocos que no Algarve??


Não, Marrocos também está a atravessar a maior seca dos últimos 30 anos. 

Seca em Marrocos deixa agricultores e criadores de gado em situação grave​








						Seca em Marrocos deixa agricultores e criadores de gado em situação grave
					






					www.noticiasaominuto.com


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Fev 2022 às 20:56)

Entretanto por cá parece que o GFS é o mais optimista por estas bandas sendo que o Ecm cortou na precipitação e o GEM nem sequer indica precipitação... 
As precipitações nos próximos dias tendem a ser bastante irregulares podendo haver locais com quase nada e outros com 15 a 20 mm. 
Tudo muito incerto como mencionei anteriormente..


----------



## jamestorm (24 Fev 2022 às 08:49)

Entao preparados parra os 0 mm aqui na Região Oeste??


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Fev 2022 às 09:01)

Na run das 00h parece que é o Ecm o optimista e o GFS o pessimista, inverteu se os papéis.
Ecm com quase 30 mm de acumulado até fim da previsão!


----------



## Thomar (24 Fev 2022 às 09:36)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Na run das 00h parece que é o *Ecm o optimista e o GFS o pessimista*, inverteu se os papéis.
> Ecm com quase 30 mm de acumulado até fim da previsão!


Já ontem de manhã estava assim. 
A diferença hoje é que ambos reduziram a quantidade de precipitação.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Fev 2022 às 09:52)

Thomar disse:


> Já ontem de manhã estava assim.
> A diferença hoje é que ambos reduziram a quantidade de precipitação.


Mas não em relação às run das 12h de ontem que foi ao que me referi..


----------



## Thomar (24 Fev 2022 às 10:08)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Mas não em relação às run das 12h de ontem que foi ao que me referi..


Sim eu percebi,  por isso é que me referi a ontem de manhã.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Fev 2022 às 10:27)

So para se perceber entre previsões vs Realidade comanda Sagres com 7,1 mm seguido de Portimão com 2,1 mm.
Sotavento ainda nem aos 2 mm chegou. 
Previsões muito irregulares nas próximas horas ou dias. 
Uns podem ter 20 mm e outros nada..


----------



## jamestorm (24 Fev 2022 às 19:05)

Uma mancha bem interessante no radar, entre Alvito e Mora...alguém tem registo de precipitação nesta zona?


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2022 às 19:12)

jamestorm disse:


> Entao preparados parra os 0 mm aqui na Região Oeste??






jamestorm disse:


> Uma mancha bem interessante no radar, entre Alvito e Mora...alguém tem registo de precipitação nesta zona?



 onde? Em que radar?


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Fev 2022 às 19:39)

jamestorm disse:


> Uma mancha bem interessante no radar, entre Alvito e Mora...alguém tem registo de precipitação nesta zona?


Sim temos.
Alvito: 14,4mm
Viana do Alentejo: 17,1mm
Montemor-o-Novo:13,8mm
Arraiolos: 7,5mm
Mora: 3,6mm


----------



## jamestorm (24 Fev 2022 às 23:07)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Sim temos.
> Alvito: 14,4mm
> Viana do Alentejo: 17,1mm
> Montemor-o-Novo:13,8mm
> ...


fixe, sei que nao resolve muito, mas sao acumulados interessantes alguns...


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Fev 2022 às 14:21)

Parece-me que hoje já nao vai ocorrer instabilidade


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2022 às 17:55)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2022.10748/pagina-29#post-849545

Ainda não se deve fazer grande festa, mas é uma mudança assinalável.

Nem os modelos são uma grande trampa nem quem os faz é bronco. Há ainda muito por perceber.

PS  https://apps.ecmwf.int/webapps/open...ime=202202240000&projection=opencharts_europe

T  https://apps.ecmwf.int/webapps/open...ime=202202240000&projection=opencharts_europe

P  https://apps.ecmwf.int/webapps/open...ime=202202240000&projection=opencharts_europe


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Fev 2022 às 21:00)

A próxima poderá trazer novamente o AA em força por várias semanas.
Em relação ao curto prazo deliciem se com a previsão a curto prazo do  ECM aqui para o Algarve.
Depois se na realidade pouco chover não se preocupem... Foi só mais uma vez!


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Fev 2022 às 21:06)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A próxima poderá trazer novamente o AA em força por várias semanas.
> Em relação ao curto prazo deliciem se com a previsão a curto prazo do  ECM aqui para o Algarve.
> Depois se na realidade pouco chover não se preocupem... Foi só mais uma vez!





Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia,
> Muita chuva a caminho com vários dias com precipitação com possibilidade que esta entre por Março adentro.
> As previsões estão sempre a mudar e irem acompanhando o seu evoluir..
> Amanhã regressa a chuva em abundância


Para quem dizia que vinha chuva em abundância...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Fev 2022 às 21:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para quem dizia que vinha chuva em abundância...


É o que dá ver previsão de precipitação no vosso modelo favorito ECM!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2022 às 21:31)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> É o que dá ver previsão de precipitação no vosso modelo favorito ECM!


Ninguém te disse par veres as previsões do ECM e colocar aqui o que o mesmo mostrava a largas horas de distância. O modelo previa instabilidade durante vários dias, mas sempre perto das 240h e os outros modelos nunca mostravam nada de especial. Se não houver consenso entre os modelos, não vale a pena tirar conclusões e muito menos no caso de cut-off's. Com 2 ou 3 dias de antecedência é o que é, quanto mais.  Não há nenhum modelo favorito, simplesmente é o modelo que costuma ser mais certeiro, mas não quer dizer que seja perfeito. O GFS também delira muito, mas desta vez esteve mais perto da realidade.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Fev 2022 às 21:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Ninguém te disse par veres as previsões do ECM e colocar aqui o que o mesmo mostrava a largas horas de distância. O modelo previa instabilidade durante vários dias, mas sempre perto das 240h e os outros modelos nunca mostravam nada de especial. Se não houver consenso entre os modelos, não vale a pena tirar conclusões e muito menos no caso de cut-off's. Com 2 ou 3 dias de antecedência é o que é, quanto mais.  Não há nenhum modelo favorito, simplesmente é o modelo que costuma ser mais certeiro, mas não quer dizer que seja perfeito. O GFS também delira muito, mas desta vez esteve mais perto da realidade.



OH sim, falhou em toda a linha em menos de 24h.
Agora para amanhã dá cerca de 15 mm para aqui e quase 30 mm para a zona de Albufeira. 
Veremos o que vai cair, já que os outros modelos nada dao..


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2022 às 21:50)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> OH sim, falhou em toda a linha em menos de 24h.
> Agora para amanhã dá cerca de 15 mm para aqui e quase 30 mm para a zona de Albufeira.
> Veremos o que vai cair, já que os outros modelos nada dao..


Faz parte destas situações. As previsões de todos os modelos têm mostrado sempre alguma mudança em todas as saídas, por isso já calculava que o que poderia acontecer era bastante incerto.
Neste momento, de acordo com grande parte dos modelos, era suposto haver alguma chuva no radar até mesmo em Espanha e não há nada.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Fev 2022 às 22:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Faz parte destas situações. As previsões de todos os modelos têm mostrado sempre alguma mudança em todas as saídas, por isso já calculava que o que poderia acontecer era bastante incerto.
> Neste momento, de acordo com grande parte dos modelos, era suposto haver alguma chuva no radar até mesmo em Espanha e não há nada.


Mesmo na fronteira a AEMET tem previsão de chuva e trovoada para esta madrugada em Valência de Alcântara, não parece que essa previsão se vá concretizar, mas veremos, tem sido muita parra e pouca uva, não quer chover não quer, nada a fazer.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2022 às 01:23)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Parece-me que hoje já nao vai ocorrer instabilidade



Certo. A que houve parece que foi só mesmo para ainda dar algum crédito à previsão oficial. Mas mesmo essa previsão não deu certezas, apenas possibilidade.






						Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2022
					

Boa noite, Novamente pelos trilhos da Barca da Amieira, o Rio Tejo hoje já corria mais. Enquanto lá estive, a Barragem do Fratel começou a debitar mais água e notou-se bem a diferença no caudal.  Algumas nuvens durante o dia, mas nada choveu, apenas houve sempre bastante vento de leste...




					www.meteopt.com


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Fev 2022 às 12:26)

Bom dia,
Preparem se para a mudança de padrão para daqui a uma semana com uma forte componente zonal vento forte de oeste ou Sudoeste e chuva em grande parte do país. 
Olhando ao ensemble brevemente os modelos irão mostrar isso com mais clarividência!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Fev 2022 às 13:29)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia,
> Preparem se para a mudança de padrão para daqui a uma semana com uma forte componente zonal vento forte de oeste ou Sudoeste e chuva em grande parte do país.
> Olhando ao ensemble brevemente os modelos irão mostrar isso com mais clarividência!


Espero bem que sim, mas neste momento a perspetiva continua a ser bem negra...


----------



## Marco pires (28 Fev 2022 às 17:37)

Parece que poderá ocorrer uma mudança.
Ainda muito incerto, mas há sinais animadores


----------



## Cesar (1 Mar 2022 às 15:40)

Parace que vai começar o Inverno tardio.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2022 às 16:08)

O filme de Fevereiro da análise frontal do MetOffice.
Nota-se uma erosão progressiva e recuo para sul  da cadeia de anticiclones.


Apenas três frentes conseguiram romper o bloqueio com alguns resultados significativos; nesta altura uma quarta frente e logo a seguir outra poderão finalmente abrir e manter aberta a porta à corrente de Oeste. Será desta?


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2022 às 23:23)

A sul do Tejo, os acumulados segundo o GFS nem chegam aos 10 mm até dia 10, dá para baixar o pó e pouco mais, mudança a sério, seria chover 100 a 200 mm no Sul neste mês e neste momento até aonde a vista alcança não se vê nada de jeito a Sul, as regiões que serão mais beneficiadas será o Minho e aí sim poderá chover bem e mesmo aí está tudo ainda muito incerto.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Mar 2022 às 23:35)

Sim está tudo muito incerto e neste momento para o sul é muita parra pouca uva, com acumulados na ordem dos 2 a 3 mm por cada frente não vamos a lado nenhum, mas pela primeira vez vejo uma circulação zonal a querer se impor.
Para já olhando em perspectiva podemos estar numa repetição de 2005, em termos de Março... Pois foi normal a norte e seco a sul.
Veremos..


----------



## N_Fig (1 Mar 2022 às 23:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A sul do Tejo, os acumulados segundo o GFS nem chegam aos 10 mm até dia 10, dá para baixar o pó e pouco mais, mudança a sério, seria chover 100 a 200 mm no Sul neste mês e neste momento até aonde a vista alcança não se vê nada de jeito a Sul, as regiões que serão mais beneficiadas será o Minho e aí sim poderá chover bem e mesmo aí está tudo ainda muito incerto.


Eu sei que o que vem de trás é muito mau, mas não entremos na lógica de "ou chove 200 mm em março no Algarve ou só serve para baixar o pó"


----------



## trovoadas (2 Mar 2022 às 15:16)

O problema dos sistemas Atlânticos já foi aqui relatado diversas vezes!
Quando aparecem (nos últimos anos) poucas vezes descem em latitude.
Basta ver que a seca no sul já é um problema com muitos anos seguidos.
Este ano calhou também ao Norte e Centro mas é algo pontual. Rapidamente recupera nem que seja só no próximo Outono.

Quanto ao sul... tem de se habituar a poupar água e adaptar-se!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Mar 2022 às 14:12)

Enorme indefinicao nos modelos a médio prazo, com todos os cenários em cima da mesa.
A única garantia... O mês não será seco nem quente.. 
O sul na expectativa para ver se a zonal desce ou não..


----------



## N_Fig (4 Mar 2022 às 18:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima em principio já feita, *14,5ºC*.
> 
> Estando o meu prédio praticamente em paralelo com o meridiano N-S, nota-se a léguas que ao nosso "meio-dia" o sol ainda está bem atrasado do seu meridiano. De facto, 50 minutos redondos ainda até ser o real meio-dia. Um pequeno pormenor que se nota, Portugal está de facto no limiar de _timezone_ UTC-1, o litoral está com certeza já dentro dele. Claro que seria muito controverso estabelecer tal _timezone_ para o continente, mas astronomicamente mais correto. Mas se formos por aí, os Açores e a Madeira estão muito mais errados que nós...
> 
> Março é o mês com maior crescimento do dia, 1 hora e 15 minutos para Lisboa! (O que é quase nada comparando com certas latitudes mais a norte)


De Mirandela para oeste o continente encontra-se mais perto de UTC-1, mas não acho um escândalo usarmos UTC, até porque uma parte do território está correta, como disse. O caso dos Açores é o mais parvo: as ilhas encontram-se totalmente em UTC-2, e nem sequer se pode dizer que há a vantagem de terem a mesma hora que cá...


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mar 2022 às 18:43)

N_Fig disse:


> De Mirandela para oeste o continente encontra-se mais perto de UTC-1, mas não acho um escândalo usarmos UTC, até porque uma parte do território está correta, como disse. O caso dos Açores é o mais parvo: as ilhas encontram-se totalmente em UTC-2, e nem sequer se pode dizer que há a vantagem de terem a mesma hora que cá...


Muito pior está a Galiza  Meio-dia no Verão aka são 9h30 na realidade...


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mar 2022 às 20:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muito pior está a Galiza  Meio-dia no Verão aka são 9h30 na realidade...


Por lá é absurdo mesmo. 23H30 ainda não é totalmente noite.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Mar 2022 às 21:59)

Péssima saída do ECMWF


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Mar 2022 às 23:38)

Bom,
No curto prazo previsões muito más para o sul.
Após as 192h segue o gfs a indicar muita chuva e os restantes modelos ainda reticentes quanto a isso. 
Mesmo assim a media do ensemble a 15 dias, ronda os 35 mm de acumulado o que dará a média mensal efectuada..


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2022 às 00:22)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom,
> No curto prazo previsões muito más para o sul.
> Após as 192h segue o gfs a indicar muita chuva e os restantes modelos ainda reticentes quanto a isso.
> Mesmo assim a media do ensemble a 15 dias, ronda os 35 mm de acumulado o que dará a média mensal efectuada..



192 horas... mais de uma semana. No dia 23, o GFS dava ZERO para todo o Norte do território continental até 10 de Março, e já foi e vai ser na próxima semana o que já se viu e vai ver. A situação presente ao longo deste inverno tem sido a extrema imprevisibilidade mais além das 120 horas ou até menos. Para lá disso as saídas podem sempre ir todas para o tópico dos sonhos (ou pesadelos). 
A sério, já não consigo, neste cenário, preocupar-me ou entusiasmar-me antecipadamente (passe o pleonasmo).


----------



## dvieira (6 Mar 2022 às 11:24)

Infelizmente a quantidade de precipitação nos próximos dias não será muita como já chegou a ser modelado. Temos uma possível situação interessante de cotas relativamente baixas para o próximo fim de semana e seria essa a principal discussão se não tivéssemos tão necessitados de água. Começa a haver consenso nos principais modelos para essa situação apesar de quando a chegada da aproximação do evento já estarmos habituados aos demais cortes nas previsões.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2022 às 16:08)

O GFS já "queimou" quase completamente as entradas de Oeste de dias 8 e 9. Restringiu a esperança de Março chuvoso ao período de 11 a 14, acabando aí o Inverno. Espera-se o desmentido nas próximas saídas, como é costume...


----------



## jamestorm (6 Mar 2022 às 17:48)

os modelos ainda estao incertos mas credito que vai chover bem, ate ha pouco tempo nao havia nada nos modelos ....vamos ver, estou com esperança que a pasmaceira vai terminar.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mar 2022 às 19:52)

StormRic disse:


> O GFS já "queimou" quase completamente as entradas de Oeste de dias 8 e 9. Restringiu a esperança de Março chuvoso ao período de 11 a 14, acabando aí o Inverno. Espera-se o desmentido nas próximas saídas, como é costume...


Em todos os poucos eventos de precipitação que têm havido ao longo deste outono/inverno são previstos acumulados generosos para todo o país por grande parte dos modelos, mas à medida que se aproximam as datas, os mesmos vão diminuindo de forma significativa. Estava prevista uma frente generosa para quinta-feira e segundo a saída das 12z do GFS dissipa-se antes de chegar ao continente. Resta ver o que acontece com o que está previsto no próximo fim de semana. Não vale mesmo a pena ter grandes expetativas porque basta o anticiclone subir um pouco em latitude para estragar tudo e é isso mesmo que tem vindo a acontecer. Desde que vá chovendo qualquer coisa já é bom, pelo menos para hidratar os solos e as plantas, mas para o resto é mais complicado.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mar 2022 às 19:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Em todos os poucos eventos de precipitação que têm havido ao longo deste outono/inverno são previstos acumulados generosos para todo o país por grande parte dos modelos, mas à medida que se aproximam as datas, os mesmos vão diminuindo de forma significativa. Estava prevista uma frente generosa para quinta-feira e segundo a saída das 12z do GFS dissipa-se antes de chegar ao continente. Resta ver o que acontece com o que está previsto no próximo fim de semana. Não vale mesmo a pena ter grandes expetativas porque basta o anticiclone subir um pouco em latitude para estragar tudo e é isso mesmo que tem vindo a acontecer. Desde que vá chovendo qualquer coisa já é bom, pelo menos para hidratar os solos e as plantas, mas para o resto é mais complicado.


Já se prevê AA a partir do dia 15, portanto é esperar pela chuva no final da semana, se não houver cortes á última da hora, as perspectivas de um Março chuvoso estão a ir pelo cano, ainda assim um mês em princípio mais animador do que janeiro e fevereiro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Mar 2022 às 20:27)

A indefinicao ainda é enorme e ainda tudo pode acontecer!


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2022 às 20:46)

Na meteorologia, em geral, vence o consenso.

A 144h, tudo basicamente igual no europeu, canadiano e britânico. GFS difere.

Claro que a ciclogénese pode acabar muito para norte (França), mas há que esperar para ver.


----------



## dvieira (6 Mar 2022 às 23:22)

Uma saída bem fria nesta saída das 18h para o fim de semana...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mar 2022 às 16:11)

Se fosse num ano mais "normal", este tópico estaria a funcionar em pleno com as previsões interessantes para o próximo fim-de-semana, mas infelizmente a seca na que nos encontramos faz com que sejam previsões um pouco "tristes" - logo após a depressão dos dias 13 e 14 vem o anticiclone (de novo), e quiçá para ficar!


----------



## cova beira (7 Mar 2022 às 18:36)

Face às últimas saídas parece haver probabilidade de nevar no interior norte na próxima madrugada 

Bragança tem boas hipóteses


----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2022 às 19:07)

Orion disse:


> Na meteorologia, em geral, vence o consenso.
> 
> A 144h, tudo basicamente igual no europeu, canadiano e britânico. GFS difere.
> 
> Claro que a ciclogénese pode acabar muito para norte (França), mas há que esperar para ver.



GFS, bem. O resto, mal.

Incerteza a >144h.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Mar 2022 às 19:13)

Acho que toda a gente deve ter ficado feliz com esta run das 12h do ecm.
Neste momento gfs e ecm contra ukmo e gem!


----------



## cova beira (7 Mar 2022 às 19:35)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Acho que toda a gente deve ter ficado feliz com esta run das 12h do ecm.
> Neste momento gfs e ecm contra ukmo e gem!


Situação muito volátil vão sair runs para todos os gostos


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Mar 2022 às 19:53)

Pessoal ajudem me lá por favor que a excitação é muito e os modelos não ajudam.. Afinal poderá cair e acumular neve onde estou (penhas douradas) nas próximas 24h ou nem por isso? O GFS retirou praticamente tudo, o Arome, ECMWF e Arpege continuam a prever alguma acumulação..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mar 2022 às 20:02)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Pessoal ajudem me lá por favor que a excitação é muito e os modelos não ajudam.. Afinal poderá cair e acumular neve onde estou (penhas douradas) nas próximas 24h ou nem por isso? O GFS retirou praticamente tudo, o Arome, ECMWF e Arpege continuam a prever alguma acumulação..



A 24h de distância de pouco ou nada vale olhar para modelos, sobretudo modelos que não são mesoescala (GFS, ECMWF...). É altura de esquecer os modelos e começar o nowcasting, largar os meteogramas e o meteociel e começar a olhar para o radar e para o satélite


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Mar 2022 às 20:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A 24h de distância de pouco ou nada vale olhar para modelos, sobretudo modelos que não são mesoescala (GFS, ECMWF...). É altura de esquecer os modelos e começar o nowcasting, largar os meteogramas e o meteociel e começar a olhar para o radar e para o satélite



Tens toda razão e parece-me que irá definitivamente nevar algo, pelo menos chuva vem aí, só não sei se as temperaturas aqui vão descer o suficiente para nevar. Obrigado e desculpa a nabice, estava a continuar a olhar para o GFS mas não vale mesmo a pena..


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mar 2022 às 20:08)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Pessoal ajudem me lá por favor que a excitação é muito e os modelos não ajudam.. Afinal poderá cair e acumular neve onde estou (penhas douradas) nas próximas 24h ou nem por isso? O GFS retirou praticamente tudo, o Arome, ECMWF e Arpege continuam a prever alguma acumulação..


A probabilidade é alta acima dos 1000m/1200m. Agora é acompanhar.
Recomendo o meteoestrela. Neste momento estão -0,1ºC em Penhas da Saúde, a 1500m.


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Mar 2022 às 20:31)

Infelizmente nao ha qualquer esperança de chuva significativa no sul nos proximos tempos


----------



## cova beira (7 Mar 2022 às 20:49)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Pessoal ajudem me lá por favor que a excitação é muito e os modelos não ajudam.. Afinal poderá cair e acumular neve onde estou (penhas douradas) nas próximas 24h ou nem por isso? O GFS retirou praticamente tudo, o Arome, ECMWF e Arpege continuam a prever alguma acumulação..


Está descansado mais duas ou três horas e deve começar aí a nevar


----------



## cova beira (7 Mar 2022 às 20:51)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Infelizmente nao ha qualquer esperança de chuva significativa no sul nos proximos tempos


Os modelos a tantas horas de distância são sempre pouco fiáveis mas tudo indica que o novo padrão se estabelecer o sul será beneficiado


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2022 às 20:56)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Infelizmente nao ha qualquer esperança de chuva significativa no sul nos proximos tempos



Até às 120h assim me parece também, e depois, bem... depois as previsões valem aquilo que já sabemos. Eu diria que neste momento é 50/50 para significativa ou mais seca.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Mar 2022 às 01:04)

Este outono/Inverno/ Primavera está pra não chover...e é capaz de continuar assim até ao final. Desde que chova algo, mesmo que pouco, já não está mal... melhores anos virão.


----------



## LMMS (8 Mar 2022 às 22:43)

Ela Está a chegar e até dia 16 vai estar sempre presente, a Chuva!
Será que vamos ver o máximo registado em Portugal para este mês dos últimos 92 anos?
273,8 m/m em 2001 e 272,1 m/m em 2018. Tenho cá uma fé que desta vez vai chegar aos 280 m/m


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Mar 2022 às 23:25)

LMMS disse:


> Será que vamos ver o máximo registado em Portugal para este mês dos últimos 92 anos?
> 273,8 m/m em 2001 e 272,1 m/m em 2018. Tenho cá uma fé que desta vez vai chegar aos 280 m/m


Não acredito de todo, é bastante improvável.


----------



## dvieira (9 Mar 2022 às 00:22)

Comparando os meteogramas nesta última saída do GFS para dias 13/14 temos por exemplo Leiria com a mesma cota de neve que a Guarda o que não faz grande sentido . Será por causa da massa de ar frio entrar por exemplo pela zona de Leiria e com isso também o maior volume de precipitação que se prevê por esse modelo ?


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2022 às 00:56)

LMMS disse:


> Ela Está a chegar e até dia 16 vai estar sempre presente, a Chuva!
> Será que vamos ver o máximo registado em Portugal para este mês dos últimos 92 anos?
> 273,8 m/m em 2001 e 272,1 m/m em 2018. Tenho cá uma fé que desta vez vai chegar aos 280 m/m


No Gerês, talvez, o que seria óptimo para as hídricas.


----------



## LMMS (9 Mar 2022 às 17:12)

Algumas Estações a esta hora de acumulados mensais de norte a sul!


----------



## cova beira (9 Mar 2022 às 21:42)

parece que o pessoal do Sul vai tirar a barriga de misérias 

Situação interessante de acompanhar para segunda-feira


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2022 às 03:07)

Saída das 18Z GFS a 240h:






Isto são quantidades de chuva que até o Sul de Espanha deve ver muito raramente. Sevilha tem uma média de 35 mm para Março...


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Mar 2022 às 21:57)

Grande corte de precipitação para os próximos dias a começar ja pela frente de amanhã


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2022 às 22:11)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Grande corte de precipitação para os próximos dias a começar ja pela frente de amanhã


Não vejo nada disso... Existe cada vez mais uma maior incerteza nas previsões, vendo pelo ensemble do ECMWF!


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mar 2022 às 13:24)

A tendência é para a formação de uma cut-off mesmo a jeito para o sul. Se existem oportunidades boas esta é uma delas, talvez a melhor no que ao sul diz respeito.
Podemos ter chuvas contínuas e intensas e varrer de vez a seca!

Mas ainda falta muito e a situação é complexa. É seguir com atenção!


----------



## Cesar (11 Mar 2022 às 13:45)

Os modelos andam no tira põe na cota da neve, agora voltam a prever cotas baixas por volta dos dias 20 e tais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Mar 2022 às 17:48)

Por incrível que possa parecer mas nesta altura ainda nada está definido.
Isto a menos de 72h.
Tudo depende do posicionamento da depressão e da suposta formação de núcleo secundário!


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Mar 2022 às 10:54)

Mais uma péssima saída do ECMWF
O grosso da chuva vai para Espanha


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mar 2022 às 12:31)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mais uma péssima saída do ECMWF
> O grosso da chuva vai para Espanha


Completamente desfasada da média do ensemble também... a partir de agora acho que não vale a pena olhar para modelos de médio prazo, até porque estamos literalmente em cima do evento!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2022 às 13:46)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Completamente desfasada da média do ensemble também... a partir de agora acho que não vale a pena olhar para modelos de médio prazo, até porque estamos literalmente em cima do evento!


Desfasada quando a média da saída tem uma diferença de 3 a 5 mm até 4ª feira em relação à média da saída, agora se quero só olhar para o máximo está mesmo fora e olho para o mínimo ainda está menos. Aliás, todos os modelos cortaram na precipitação, ECM, GEM cortaram na precipitação no Algarve e na Andaluzia.


Dado o movimento da depressão nos próximos dias, não é uma localização que irá beneficiar o Algarve nem o Alentejo, para isso, a depressão teria que estar mais a oeste, com a localização prevista não espero nada de especial, vamos ter notícias é da região de Málaga, porque o grosso da precipitação irá ocorrer a leste do Estreito de Gibraltar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mar 2022 às 13:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Desfasada quando a média da saída tem uma diferença de 3 a 5 mm até 4ª feira em relação à média da saída, agora se quero só olhar para o máximo está mesmo fora e olho para o mínimo ainda está menos. Aliás, todos os modelos cortaram na precipitação, ECM, GEM cortaram na precipitação no Algarve e na Andaluzia.
> 
> 
> Dado o movimento da depressão nos próximos dias, não é uma localização que irá beneficiar o Algarve nem o Alentejo, para isso, a depressão teria que estar mais a oeste, com a localização prevista não espero nada de especial, vamos ter notícias é da região de Málaga, porque o grosso da precipitação irá ocorrer a leste do Estreito de Gibraltar.


Poderemos ter surpresas, no entanto. Eu neste momento só acredito em cenários quando tivermos a depressão em cima de nós, ainda por cima tendo em conta que estamos a poucas horas do evento.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2022 às 19:31)

O GFS 12z prevê que comece a chover em Faro amanhã cerca das 9h e chova com acumulados em todas as 72 horas até quinta-feira de manhã.
Depois toma fôlego e repete a façanha, só fechando a torneira do mês no dia 23. Não se riam que pode ser verdade.

Preparem os baldes.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Mar 2022 às 19:44)

E eu vejo que na maior parte do Sul tem  estado a ser retirada precipitação...
Além disso o gfs é de longe quem prevê mais precipitação!


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2022 às 19:55)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E eu vejo que na maior parte do Sul tem  estado a ser retirada precipitação...
> Além disso o gfs é de longe quem prevê mais precipitação!


Eheh, já é trivial a generosidade do GFS. Espera só pela saída das 18z, ou tira tudo ou ainda põe mais.


----------



## Beric D (13 Mar 2022 às 19:56)

Alguma possibilidade de neve durante esta semana na zona do Barroso?


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mar 2022 às 21:16)

Beric D disse:


> Alguma possibilidade de neve durante esta semana na zona do Barroso?


Parece-me pouco provável. E mesmo assim só acima dos 1200 metros.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2022 às 00:54)

StormRic disse:


> O GFS 12z prevê que comece a chover em Faro amanhã cerca das 9h e chova com acumulados em todas as 72 horas até quinta-feira de manhã.
> Depois toma fôlego e repete a façanha, só fechando a torneira do mês no dia 23. Não se riam que pode ser verdade.
> 
> Preparem os baldes.





Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E eu vejo que na maior parte do Sul tem  estado a ser retirada precipitação...
> Além disso o gfs é de longe quem prevê mais precipitação!



 piorou (melhorou) ainda mais!

Aquela sequência de 21 a 24 então é do melhor. Cuidado que pode ser verdade...


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2022 às 16:38)

Açambarcamento...


----------



## Orion (14 Mar 2022 às 16:55)




----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2022 às 18:47)

Orion disse:


>



Esperemos por um comunicado do IPMA.


----------



## Orion (14 Mar 2022 às 18:53)

Orion disse:


>



 https://atmosphere.copernicus.eu/ch...h_west_europe&layer_name=composition_duaod550

Provável que seja visível aqui  https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/sector_band.php?sat=G16&sector=na&band=GEOCOLOR&length=24


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 01:39)

As últimas saídas não são uma molha, são um "balde de água fria" nas expectativas de um Março que compusesse verdadeiramente aquilo que todo o resto do Inverno não conseguiu.


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2022 às 14:03)




----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 14:27)

Comunicado do IPMA:





__





						IPMA - Detalhe noticia
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




"2022-03-15 (IPMA)

Está a ocorrer o transporte de poeiras sobre o território continental devido a um fluxo de sul induzido pela depressão Célia. As poeiras em suspensão, oriundas do norte de África, atingiram a Península Ibérica prevendo-se que persistam até ao fim do dia 17, quinta-feira.


Os efeitos mais visíveis são a alteração da cor do céu visto que as poeiras estão normalmente acima da superfície, embora dependendo da sua concentração possam atingir níveis mais baixos com implicações na qualidade do ar e possíveis impactos na saúde. Também é possível ocorrer a deposição das poeiras através da precipitação, esta situação é mais provável na região Sul nos dias 15 e 16 de março.

*O que pode observar-se na figura? * imagem de satélite, produto Dust RGB, com a localização dos máximos de concentração de poeira nas zonas identificadas pela cor rosa/magenta bastante acentuada, ou seja mais evidente nas regiões Norte e Centro do território continental, França e Argélia. As zonas a vermelho escuro representam nebulosidade média e alta também sobre Portugal."







"Imagem de satélite (produto Dust RGB) - Localização dos máximos de concentração de poeiras"


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 15:26)

É a partir da formação da cut-off que em circulação conjunta com um potente anticiclone sobre os Balcâs (atingiu 1039 hPa sobre a Grécia), e que agora até desceu para o sul de Itália, que se gera uma corrente fortíssima sobre Marrocos oriental e a Argélia:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2022 às 15:33)

Na imagem do satélite Aqua, não sei se é da posição do Sol estar diferente comparando com a imagem do satélite Terra, mas parece que a camada de poeiras é ainda mais espessa.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 15:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Na imagem do satélite Aqua, não sei se é da posição do Sol estar diferente comparando com a imagem do satélite Terra, mas parece que a camada de poeiras é ainda mais espessa.



Sim, e a imagem é cerca de duas horas mais recente do que a do Terra. E observando bem, já se nota a deposição nas neves dos Pirinéus, abaixo de uma certa altitude.







Ver estas imagens incríveis (não liguem ao título do link, cliquem e vai à mensagem a que me refiro).




__





						Seguimento Europa - 2022
					

Avisos vermelhos  Tempestade Eunice é "uma das piores" das últimas décadas no Reino Unido.  Hoje às 09:58    A tempestade Eunice chegou em força ao Reino Unido, ameaçando ser uma das mais potentes a ter atingido o país em três décadas. Por toda a Europa, as autoridades reportam acidentes, cortes...




					www.meteopt.com


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2022 às 15:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Na imagem do satélite Aqua, não sei se é da posição do Sol estar diferente comparando com a imagem do satélite Terra, mas parece que a camada de poeiras é ainda mais espessa.





StormRic disse:


> Sim, e a imagem é cerca de duas horas mais recente do que a do Terra. E observando bem, já se nota a deposição nas neves dos Pirinéus, abaixo de uma certa altitude.



 https://lance.modaps.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery-apps/swaths/

Aqua  13:20 UTC

Terra  11:35 UTC


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2022 às 15:59)

O modelo precisa de uns ajustes 







O outro se calhar não está muito melhor  https://atmosphere.copernicus.eu/ch...h_west_europe&layer_name=composition_duaod550 

Evento com alguma incerteza, até  https://sds-was.aemet.es/forecast-products/dust-forecasts/forecast-comparison


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 16:12)

Orion disse:


> O modelo precisa de uns ajustes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A grande incerteza pode até ter a ver com a localização exacta dos ventos mais fortes à superfície em Marrocos/Argélia e o tipo de terreno que encontram.


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2022 às 17:46)




----------



## jamestorm (15 Mar 2022 às 17:56)

Incrível como poucos se vê  de chuva pra os próximos dias ...2a metade de Março pode ser grande fracasso no que toca a precipitação!


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 18:41)

As auto-lavagens hoje... "   tomara que pingue, tomara que pingue! "


Em contra-senso comum mas é a realidade surreal de hoje.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 19:11)

Tempestade “Célia” empurra poeira do Sara para Portugal
					

As poeiras do Sara já se notam no céu de Portugal continental. Esta quarta-feira será o dia de maior intensidade do fenómeno, que deverá piorar a qualidade do ar, afirmam IPMA e APA.




					www.publico.pt
				




Reportagem fraquinha, sem fotos de cá (Uma apenas, de Ponte de Sôr, duas de Málaga e outra de Madrid). Bastava terem vindo aqui ao fórum.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2022 às 19:16)

StormRic disse:


> Tempestade “Célia” empurra poeira do Sara para Portugal
> 
> 
> As poeiras do Sara já se notam no céu de Portugal continental. Esta quarta-feira será o dia de maior intensidade do fenómeno, que deverá piorar a qualidade do ar, afirmam IPMA e APA.
> ...


No instagram ainda colocaram algumas fotos de Lisboa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mar 2022 às 19:35)

Poeiras do Sara fica tão mal, este acordo , ficava muito melhor, poeiras do Saara. Ou então a Sara limpou a casa no deserto e as poeiras da Sara chegaram a Portugal.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 19:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Poeiras do Sara fica tão mal, este acordo , ficava muito melhor, poeiras do Saara. Ou então a Sara limpou a casa no deserto e as poeiras da Sara chegaram a Portugal.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 20:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Poeiras do Sara fica tão mal, este acordo , ficava muito melhor, poeiras do Saara. Ou então a Sara limpou a casa no deserto e as poeiras da Sara chegaram a Portugal.



Eu acho que foi a Célia que andou a varrer a casa da Sara e atirou tudo para debaixo do tapete da Europa...


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2022 às 20:28)

Orion disse:


> https://atmosphere.copernicus.eu/ch...h_west_europe&layer_name=composition_duaod550
> 
> Provável que seja visível aqui  https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/sector_band.php?sat=G16&sector=na&band=GEOCOLOR&length=24



Antigo portal:

 https://eumetview.eumetsat.int/static-images/MSG/RGB/EVIEW/SEGMENT5/index.htm

 https://eumetview.eumetsat.int/static-images/MSG/RGB/DUST/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm

 https://eumetview.eumetsat.int/static-images/MSG/RGB/NATURALCOLORENHNCD/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm

Novo portal...  https://view.eumetsat.int/productviewer?v=default

- Add Layers +

- MSG - 0 Degree

- RGB Composites > HRV RGB e/ou 1 ou os 2 Natural Color (Add to Map) - depende da preferência

OU

- Add Layers

- MSG RSS (imagens mais frequentes mas que neste evento não faz propriamente grande diferença)

- RGB Composites > SEVIRI RGB 1 ou os 2 Natural Color (Add to Map) - depende da preferência

Depois é clicar no 'olho' para omitir ou mostrar o pretendido.







Como é habitual escrever, a qualidade não é má (porque há pior) nem boa (há bem melhor). O novo satélite só será lançado para o final deste ano.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mar 2022 às 20:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Poeiras do Sara fica tão mal, este acordo , ficava muito melhor, poeiras do Saara. Ou então a Sara limpou a casa no deserto e as poeiras da Sara chegaram a Portugal.


Concordo, até li o post do Público meio  

Pode-se dizer também Sáara


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 21:10)

Orion disse:


> Novo portal... - https://view.eumetsat.int/productviewer?v=default
> 
> - Add Layers +
> 
> ...


----------



## GSM2046 (15 Mar 2022 às 21:40)

Orion disse:


> Antigo portal:
> 
> https://eumetview.eumetsat.int/static-images/MSG/RGB/EVIEW/SEGMENT5/index.htm
> 
> ...


Já funciona há mais de 6 meses...


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2022 às 21:42)

GSM2046 disse:


> Já funciona há mais de 6 meses...



É do conhecimento geral e recentemente foi atualizado.

Fiz referência ao 'novo' porque ainda existe o 'antigo'.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 22:12)

Tinha alguma esperança nesta cut-off que se definiria a partir de Domingo, na periferia sudoeste do enorme Anticiclone do Báltico, mas o GFS só lhe dá valor a partir de Segunda-feira à noite e apenas no Sul.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mar 2022 às 23:37)

Bela noite de Verão...


----------



## Mammatus (16 Mar 2022 às 00:01)

StormRic disse:


> Tempestade “Célia” empurra poeira do Sara para Portugal
> 
> 
> As poeiras do Sara já se notam no céu de Portugal continental. Esta quarta-feira será o dia de maior intensidade do fenómeno, que deverá piorar a qualidade do ar, afirmam IPMA e APA.
> ...


A condizer com título que bem espelha o aborto que é este AO.



guisilva5000 disse:


> Bela noite de Verão...


O que dizer então dos valores registados na costa argelina?! E o vizinho Marrocos com temperaturas de invernia. 
É incrível o quão díspares são as condições meteorológicas entre diferentes lugares, que nem estão assim tão longínquos uns dos outros, nestas sinópticas de cut-off.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Mar 2022 às 00:03)

StormRic disse:


> Tinha alguma esperança nesta cut-off que se definiria a partir de Domingo, na periferia sudoeste do enorme Anticiclone do Báltico, mas o GFS só lhe dá valor a partir de Segund-feira à noite e apenas no Sul.


Depois do fiasco desta depressão acho que já não consigo acreditar mais nos modelos


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2022 às 01:15)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Depois do fiasco desta depressão acho que já não consigo acreditar mais nos modelos



Apetece-me subscrever... mesmo assim, ainda espero por uma boa razão para não descer ao nível de "lixo" a confiança das previsões dos modelos nestas situações.
Basicamente, parece que não introduziram nos modelos o parâmetro "poeiras", mas já antes de elas chegarem a previsão estava enviesada.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2022 às 01:50)

Para mim este evento não foi fiasco ou desilusão. Já sei que quando a Sara está envolvida (ainda mais nestas quantidades absurdas) o melhor mesmo é não confiar nos modelos. 
A poeira tende a estabilizar e a secar a atmosfera.


----------



## LMMS (16 Mar 2022 às 02:01)

Ora aqui fica um resumo do dia 15/03/2022 em relação às poeiras em Portugal.
A estação que registou o nível máximo foi a de Macedo de Cavaleiros com 845 ug/m3 PM10 (Muito perigoso respirar isto) depois foi descendo quanto mais para sul se ia, Alentejo e Algarve foram os menos afetados, mas o Alentejo interior foi também bastante afetado.
A estação do Alandroal no site da APA está N.D, mas no windy dá o PM2.5 a 163 ug/m3 às 23:00.
Podemos ver que o começo foi às 04.00 em Macedo de Cavaleiros, chegou ao Fundão às 10:00, depois Vouzela, Coimbra e Chamusca às 12:00.
Na AML tem Cascais às 11:00, mas mais forte na AML a partir das 13:00.
Em Espanha houve registos superiores a 1700 ug/3m PM10.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2022 às 03:21)

TiagoLC disse:


> Para mim este evento não foi fiasco ou desilusão. Já sei que quando a Sara está envolvida (ainda mais nestas quantidades absurdas) o melhor mesmo é não confiar nos modelos.
> A poeira tende a estabilizar e a secar a atmosfera.



Então porque é que os meteorologistas não sabem?


----------



## N_Fig (16 Mar 2022 às 03:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Poeiras do Sara fica tão mal, este acordo , ficava muito melhor, poeiras do Saara. Ou então a Sara limpou a casa no deserto e as poeiras da Sara chegaram a Portugal.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Concordo, até li o post do Público meio
> 
> Pode-se dizer também Sáara


Não me parece que isso tenha que ver com o acordo ortográfico, o atlas da minha mãe da década de 60 escreve Sara. Além disso, vocês estão a estranhar porque não estão habituados (eu também posso dizer o mesmo), mas a verdade é que não só a versão comum com dois a's não é nada natural na nossa língua, como nem sequer é fiel ao original em árabe que só tem um a naquela posição


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2022 às 11:28)




----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2022 às 12:54)




----------



## jamestorm (16 Mar 2022 às 12:56)

O acordo ortográfico foi o maior erro histórico alguma vez feito por um governo em Portugal. Agora é tarde demais para corrigir pois já foi assimilado.

Quanto a chuvinha que era bom, está mau...não se vê nada de jeito.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (16 Mar 2022 às 13:29)

É por causa destes transportes de poeiras transatlânticas que a Amazónia se consegue sustentar. A minha pergunta para os mais entendidos é: Isto faz algum tipo de efeito positivo na agricultura portuguesa no que toca ao adubo dos solos?


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Mar 2022 às 13:44)

jamestorm disse:


> O acordo ortográfico foi o maior erro histórico alguma vez feito por um governo em Portugal. Agora é tarde demais para corrigir pois já foi assimilado.
> 
> Quanto a chuvinha que era bom, está mau...não se vê nada de jeito.


Já está prevista  chuva a partir de domingo no caso do ecm o gfs só dá chuva na segunda a tarde mas acredito mais na previsao do ecm enfim esperemos pelas próximas actualizações.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2022 às 14:04)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Isto faz algum tipo de efeito positivo na agricultura portuguesa no que toca ao adubo dos solos?


Sim. Esta poeira contém ferro e fósforo, que quando depositado no solo serve de fertilizante natural. Também é muito benéfico para o fitoplâncton nos oceanos.


----------



## LMMS (16 Mar 2022 às 14:06)

Aqui se pode ver como o vento perto do Litoral tem efeito nos valores das poeiras, quanto mais para interior pior o resultado.
Só os resultados a Laranja, Amarelo e Grená e que em tem dados relativos às poeiras (PM10)
No Litoral a nortada tem valores de vento de 40 a 50 km/h e de Oeiras para Lisboa de 40 para 30km/h


----------



## LMMS (16 Mar 2022 às 14:39)




----------



## Marco pires (16 Mar 2022 às 14:40)

Isto das poeiras vai durar até quando?
É que tudo amarelo torna-se doentio.


----------



## LMMS (16 Mar 2022 às 14:59)

Marco pires disse:


> Isto das poeiras vai durar até quando?
> É que tudo amarelo torna-se doentio.


Não custa nada, basta ficar em casa quem pode até Sexta e os que não podem é andar de Mascara.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mar 2022 às 15:00)

Nem toda a gente se pode dar ao luxo de ficar em casa  Mas amanhã deverá ser o último dia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2022 às 15:13)

Qualidade do ar na PI muito mau:


----------



## Marco pires (16 Mar 2022 às 15:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Nem toda a gente se pode dar ao luxo de ficar em casa  Mas amanhã deverá ser o último dia.



Mas um dia nisto 
Enfim, há que aguentar


----------



## LMMS (16 Mar 2022 às 17:49)




----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2022 às 19:22)

LMMS disse:


>



Amanhã, com sorte, dará para ver  https://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/ESRS/HDEV/


----------



## Marco pires (16 Mar 2022 às 21:14)

olhem para isto, será a poeira que existe no ar?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2022 às 21:55)

Marco pires disse:


> olhem para isto, será a poeira que existe no ar?


Não. São nuvens altas de topos muitos frios associadas à Depressão Célia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2022 às 22:59)

*Lisboa (G. Coutinho) 2022*

Média T. Máx. Fevereiro: *17,9ºC *

_Uno reverse card_

Média T. Máx. Março (1ª quinzena): *16,2ºC  *

​


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2022 às 22:03)




----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2022 às 23:32)

Orion disse:


> Antigo portal:
> 
> https://eumetview.eumetsat.int/static-images/MSG/RGB/EVIEW/SEGMENT5/index.htm
> 
> ...



É certamente uma questão de tempo até ser publicado resumo do evento  https://twitter.com/eumetsat e/ou https://twitter.com/eumetsat_users



---

Demorou muitooooo mas finalmente as instituições europeias estão a 'abrir-se'  https://www.eumetsat.int/new-release-eumetview-service-available

O serviço SEVIRI RSS (imagens a cada 5 mins) que acima abordei é basicamente o produto mais avançado (europeu) que há e até 'agora' estava indisponível ao público.

A nova ferramenta até disponibiliza os satélites dos EUA e Japão (opção multi-mission).







Amanhã há mais.


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2022 às 09:51)




----------



## StormRic (18 Mar 2022 às 14:49)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## tonítruo (18 Mar 2022 às 16:32)

stormy disse:


> Vivas, agora que temos mapas próprios é bem mais fixe participar dado que os produtos que dispomos, incluindo algoritmos que são gerados para automatizar os processos de criação dos mapas que eu dantes fazia "mal e porcamente" no Paint, permitem uma qualidade muito maior.
> 
> Bom, dia 20 deveremos ter bastante festa pelo sul, com indícios de  que a cut-off que entra pelo sudoeste virá acompanhada de uma linha de instabilidade/squall line razoavelmente ativa.
> 
> ...


Que excelente notícia! Principalmente depois da desilusão que a última cut-off foi em termos de festival visto que só o carapau e a sardinha é que tiveram direito a bilhete...


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mar 2022 às 18:27)

StormRic disse:


>


Muito interessante os recordes PM10 em Espanha. Temos uma rede também com umas boas décadas que devem ter tido recordes (?)

De acordo com as recomendações da OMS:


> Coarse particulate matter (PM10)​15 μg/m3 annual mean
> 45 μg/m3 24-hour mean



444 μg/m3 foi o máximo horário na estação da Reboleira, a mais perto de mim. Média de 24 horas foi de 190 μg/m3 nos dias 15 e 16, ou seja, 4 vezes superior ao recomendado pela OMS. A minha garganta bem a sentiu. Ontem, dia 17, foi de 55 μg/m3.

O pior valor na AML foi Alverca, com 300 μg/m3 de média diária no dia 15, pico horário de *678 μg/m3* 

_Dia 15:_
O pior valor diário nacional foi em Macedo de Cavaleiros, com 448 μg/m3, 10 vezes superior ao recomendado. Pico de *845 μg/m3*!

_Dia 16:_
O pior valor diário nacional foi em Vouzela, com 570 μg/m3, 13 vezes superior ao recomendado. Pico de 685 μg/m3.

A APA deverá ter o histórico total, pelo que só eles podem revelar os recordes.


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2022 às 19:38)




----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Mar 2022 às 00:32)

Que seja desta que chove a sério e muitos dias seguidos


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2022 às 04:31)

"Bom tempo" traz a tão desejada chuva, devia ser este o título de uma notícia sobre a situação no último dia de Inverno:









						Protecção Civil registou 148 ocorrências devido ao mau tempo em Portugal continental
					

Foram registadas quedas de árvores e de estruturas, bem como inundações devido ao mau tempo, sobretudo no sul do país. Avisos amarelos prolongam-se segunda-feira adentro em algumas zonas do país.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2022 às 21:57)

Algo normal por estes lados. Mas em outros...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mar 2022 às 22:54)

Orion disse:


> Algo normal por estes lados. Mas em outros...


----------



## LMMS (22 Mar 2022 às 01:34)

Acabei de fazer este video, enjoy!


----------



## LMMS (22 Mar 2022 às 01:55)




----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2022 às 08:01)

Bom dia 
22 de março = Dia mundial da água 
Poupem água!

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## okcomputer (22 Mar 2022 às 10:30)

StormRic disse:


> "Bom tempo" traz a tão desejada chuva, devia ser este o título de uma notícia sobre a situação no último dia de Inverno:


O clássico "mau tempo" escrito nalguma redação citadina que gosta de esplanadas ao sol e não conhece a dura realidade na agricultura já massacrada há meses por subidas de preços brutais nas matérias primas, embora por vezes o "mau tempo" venha infelizmente mesmo de entidades publicas.

Eu sei que há uns quantos estragos e que se pode falar em mau tempo, mas que diabo, isto no sul tem sido ouro a cair do céu.
E as próximas 24 horas parecem também simpáticas sem exageros. 

Chamo a atenção de que neste tipo de padrão que está a "salvar" moderadamente o sul há contudo umas regiões que se lixam quase sempre e nem se fala por ai além delas, que é Trás-os-Montes e a Beira interior. 
No padrão de frentes atlânticas as frentes já não chegam propriamente generosas lá, apenas o q.b., mas num padrão de cutoffs que beneficia o sul e no litoral norte vai caindo q.b. embora muito abaixo no normal mas o suficiente para mitigar secas, mas no interior norte pouco ou nada chega.  

Julgo que no final deste mês será nessa zona o maior problema nacional e não me surpreenderia até problemas de abastecimento de água daqui a uns meses, como já sucedeu noutras vezes.

Se olharmos para a precipitação acumulada em 10 dias do ECMWF, ele mostra bem isso. 
A titulo apenas demonstrativo pois estes produtos a 10 dias não valem muito, mas mostram bem a tendência que refiro.


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2022 às 18:40)




----------



## LMMS (22 Mar 2022 às 19:34)

Ok, ainda temos 10 dias para acumular e tirando Bragança, Vila Real, Coimbra e Lisboa que ainda não chegaram à média 1971-2000, temos então a prevista acima da média de chuva para este mês no geral para Portugal, na monitorização diária no site do IPMA.
Estou curioso para ver qual vai ser a média para Portugal neste mês.


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Mar 2022 às 19:39)

A última saída do ECMWF coloca o grosso da chuva na metade oeste do distrito


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2022 às 19:41)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A última saída do ECMWF coloca o grosso da chuva na metade oeste do distrito


Mas queres a chuva toda no teu quintal?


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2022 às 19:42)

LMMS disse:


> Ok, ainda temos 10 dias para acumular e tirando Bragança, Vila Real, Coimbra e Lisboa que ainda não chegaram à média 1971-2000, temos então a prevista acima da média de chuva para este mês no geral para Portugal, na monitorização diária no site do IPMA.
> Estou curioso para ver qual vai ser a média para Portugal neste mês.
> Ver anexo 1288


Ainda que Março venha a ser chuvoso, não compensa os meses para trás.


----------



## LMMS (22 Mar 2022 às 20:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ainda que Março venha a ser chuvoso, não compensa os meses para trás.


Claro que não , mas é melhor acima do que abaixo e vamos ver Abril.


----------



## LMMS (22 Mar 2022 às 20:33)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A última saída do ECMWF coloca o grosso da chuva na metade oeste do distrito


Pois, para o interior vai chover menos, infelizmente. Já agora pergunto se não pensa no seu site de colocar a possibilidade de se ver os acumulados mensais em forma de lista ou tabela de todas as estações, é para os ver, tem que se picar estação a estação, obrigado!


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Mar 2022 às 21:05)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas queres a chuva toda no teu quintal?


Não tive ainda um dia de chuva de jeito


----------



## RickStorm (22 Mar 2022 às 21:22)

Que Abril sejam mais Águas 2000+


----------



## LMMS (22 Mar 2022 às 22:21)

Trás-os-Montes, parece que tem ali uma PAREDE que não deixa a chuva entrar, video do radar do que choveu desde as 10 da manhã.


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Mar 2022 às 00:14)

Já estou menos confiante em relação a este evento de amanhã 
A linha de instalabilidade está muito fininha e apenas no litoral


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2022 às 11:30)

Enormes diferenças a +54h (por exemplo):

https://atmosphere.copernicus.eu/ch...h_west_europe&layer_name=composition_duaod550 vs https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/geose_cartes.php?ech=3&code=0&mode=9&carte=0&archive=0


----------



## tonítruo (23 Mar 2022 às 12:19)

A rede do IPMA aparentemente registou 170 descargas elétricas num espaço de 10 minutos nessa célula que está no golfo de cádiz.


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 13:00)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Já estou menos confiante em relação a este evento de amanhã
> A linha de instalabilidade está muito fininha e apenas no litoral


A coisa está a correr bem, estações já com + 40m/m e uma com 56 m/m e ainda vai cair muita chuva pelo Alentejo hoje!


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 13:07)

Pouca água a cair na zona de Barrancos/Amareleja e em Trás-os Montes, estas zonas são sempre as mais sedentas de água!

Video corrido do radar de chuva nas últimas 12 horas desde 1 da manhã


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 13:13)

Orion disse:


> Enormes diferenças a +54h (por exemplo):
> 
> https://atmosphere.copernicus.eu/ch...h_west_europe&layer_name=composition_duaod550 vs https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/geose_cartes.php?ech=3&code=0&mode=9&carte=0&archive=0


Radiatividade em Portugal com valores normais, muito baixos, o valor que aparece ali de 214 é a central nuclear de Almaraz


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 13:16)

tonítruo disse:


> A rede do IPMA aparentemente registou 170 descargas elétricas num espaço de 10 minutos nessa célula que está no golfo de cádiz.
> Ver anexo 1292


Vai entrar pelo Algarve e Alentejo adentro, esperemos que largue muita água em Odeleite e Beliche


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 13:42)

LMMS disse:


> Ok, ainda temos 10 dias para acumular e tirando Bragança, Vila Real, Coimbra e Lisboa que ainda não chegaram à média 1971-2000, temos então a prevista acima da média de chuva para este mês no geral para Portugal, na monitorização diária no site do IPMA.
> Estou curioso para ver qual vai ser a média para Portugal neste mês.
> Ver anexo 1288



Será que vamos bater recorde para o mês de Março? Aceitam-se Apostas!!!


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2022 às 15:48)

Com todos os testes pós-lançamento, o público só deverá ter acesso dentro de uns 10-12 meses. E é se não houver atrasos.


----------



## tonítruo (23 Mar 2022 às 17:58)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Não tive ainda um dia de chuva de jeito


Parece que há uma primeira vez para tudo


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2022 às 19:12)

Orion disse:


> https://atmosphere.copernicus.eu/ch...h_west_europe&layer_name=composition_duaod550



 https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/camse_cartes.php?ech=1&mode=13&map=1


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Mar 2022 às 19:16)

tonítruo disse:


> Parece que há uma primeira vez para tudo
> Ver anexo 1293


Simmm. Já vou nos 46mm


----------



## Cesar (24 Mar 2022 às 07:13)

Bom dia houve um corte na chuva nos próximos 10 dias só Terça  e Quarta da próxima semana é que chove no distrito da Guarda.


----------



## LMMS (24 Mar 2022 às 17:18)

Novamente as poeiras do Deserto a chegar a Portugal, esta foto de alguns minutos atrás se nota já a cor amarelada que algumas nuvens têm.


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Mar 2022 às 00:17)

Para a semana a chuva ja será pouca e não tão generalizada


----------



## frederico (26 Mar 2022 às 15:34)

O GFS já virou a previsão. Abril deverá entrar com chuva especialmente no Norte e Centro do país.


----------



## Thomar (26 Mar 2022 às 16:36)

Não sei se alguém reparou, mas achei interessante partilhar isto convosco.
Já é o terceiro dia consecutivo que se formam células em Espanha a Sul de Mérida e que acabam por entrar em Portugal junto a Reguengos de Monsaraz:






 Já alguém tinha reparado nisso?


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mar 2022 às 17:03)

Thomar disse:


> Não sei se alguém reparou, mas achei interessante partilhar isto convosco.
> Já é o terceiro dia consecutivo que se formam células em Espanha a Sul de Mérida e que acabam por entrar em Portugal junto a Reguengos de Monsaraz:
> 
> 
> ...


Havia essa possibilidade segundo as previsões, nessa zona por vezes formam-se boas trovoadas no verão, respeitando nalgumas vezes a fronteira..


----------



## frederico (26 Mar 2022 às 17:40)

Thomar disse:


> Não sei se alguém reparou, mas achei interessante partilhar isto convosco.
> Já é o terceiro dia consecutivo que se formam células em Espanha a Sul de Mérida e que acabam por entrar em Portugal junto a Reguengos de Monsaraz:
> 
> 
> ...


Isso é comum na Primavera, a Cordilheira dos Montes de Toledo que começa em Portugal, e a serra Morena, são maternidades de células.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2022 às 22:16)

Thomar disse:


> Não sei se alguém reparou, mas achei interessante partilhar isto convosco.
> Já é o terceiro dia consecutivo que se formam células em Espanha a Sul de Mérida e que acabam por entrar em Portugal junto a Reguengos de Monsaraz:
> 
> 
> ...


Em eventos convectivos, desde que estejam reunidos todos os ingredientes para tal, essa zona é uma autêntica fábricas de células. Tenho memória de valentes trovoadas vindas desse lado.


----------



## tonítruo (26 Mar 2022 às 23:01)

Porquê que isso acontece, o quê que essa serra e essa cordilheira têm que as outras não tenham?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mar 2022 às 23:55)

tonítruo disse:


> Porquê que isso acontece, o quê que essa serra e essa cordilheira têm que as outras não tenham?


Por várias razões: 
 Está longe da costa, logo não sofre com a nortada (há portanto melhores condições convectivas);
 A radiação solar e a temperatura diurna são significativas durante a maioria do ano;
 A cobertura vegetal na cordilheira permite uma maior evapotranspiração, potenciando a convecção.

As condições meteorológicas nos Montes de Toledo são muito semelhantes às das serras do interior transmontano, que têm também um historial maior de eventos convectivos na primavera, só que várias vezes superior. A maioria da Península Ibérica tem muito boas condições para se criarem eventos extremos de convecção, mas Portugal fica ao lado destes eventos devido à localização geográfica, circulação normal das depressões no Hemisfério Norte e presença de nortada durante o período mais quente do ano, associada ao Anticiclone dos Açores (que empurra a convecção para leste). O mesmo acontece com a Galiza, as Astúrias ou a Andaluzia Ocidental (província de Huelva), que também têm geralmente menos eventos convectivos.


----------



## tonítruo (27 Mar 2022 às 11:54)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Por várias razões:
> Está longe da costa, logo não sofre com a nortada (há portanto melhores condições convectivas);
> A radiação solar e a temperatura diurna são significativas durante a maioria do ano;
> A cobertura vegetal na cordilheira permite uma maior evapotranspiração, potenciando a convecção.
> ...


Estar longe da costa é uma vantagem?
Eu imaginava que estar próximo da costa seria uma vantagem por estares mais perto do oceano que é o fornecedor de humidade...
Ou neste caso estão perto o suficiente para receberem humidade significativa e por isso a proteção contra a nortada torna isso benéfico no geral?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Mar 2022 às 13:47)

tonítruo disse:


> Estar longe da costa é uma vantagem?
> Eu imaginava que estar próximo da costa seria uma vantagem por estares mais perto do oceano que é o fornecedor de humidade...
> Ou neste caso estão perto o suficiente para receberem humidade significativa e por isso a proteção contra a nortada torna isso benéfico no geral?


Para que haja convecção é necessário que haja uma depressão térmica, associada a calor e alguma humidade relativa. A humidade é a única coisa que o Atlântico oferece em maior quantidade, porque os outros dois critérios ficam de lado. Para piorar a situação, o geopotencial na costa durante o verão é extremamente elevado, matando quaisquer evoluções convectivas.


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Mar 2022 às 17:43)

E pronto a partir de 4° temos o regresso do tempo desinteressante


----------



## jamestorm (28 Mar 2022 às 21:17)

RedeMeteo disse:


> E pronto a partir de 4° temos o regresso do tempo desinteressante


será por muito tempo? estou a espera de um Abril bem chuvoso aqui para a Região Oeste.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Mar 2022 às 22:20)

A nível de barragens e tal como em Setembro com o sotavento a ser bem beneficiado, temos uma subida de quase 2,5 metros nas barragens de Odeleite e Beliche, enquanto Algarve central e Barlavento a subida foi Insignificante!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2022 às 22:29)

AROME a acertar razoavelmente na previsão às 21h UTC.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 13:27)

Espetacular!


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2022 às 10:12)




----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2022 às 12:47)

Será o próximo evento a pôr fim aos problemas do Sul Penínsular?  Ainda falta muito mas é de seguir com atenção...


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2022 às 17:32)

trovoadas disse:


> Será o próximo evento a pôr fim aos problemas do Sul Penínsular?  Ainda falta muito mas é de seguir com atenção...



Evento que a acontecer na forma como o GFS 06z de hoje prevê, e já só é a 120 horas de distância, seria, pelo contrário, um verdadeiro problema para muitos locais do Algarve litoral. É notável que para norte do Douro nada iria acontecer, precipitação nula mesmo, e até o litoral Oeste de Lisboa para norte também teria acumulados modestos quando comparados com as mesmas latitudes interiores.

Só para comparação futura fica aqui a previsão relativa a Faro:


----------



## frederico (30 Mar 2022 às 17:45)

Neste mês de Março tem ocorrido uma boa recuperação no Sudoeste peninsular, ainda assim longe, muito longe do ideal. 



			http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/serviciosclimaticos/vigilancia_clima/balancehidrico/bhboldec202208.pdf


----------



## frederico (30 Mar 2022 às 18:24)

Aqui em Norfolk, 3 graus, temperaturas de Janeiro, chuva gelada e possibilidade de neve. Quem diria.


----------



## frederico (31 Mar 2022 às 15:28)

Aguaceiros de neve mas derrete mal toca no solo. Está um tempo digno do mês de Janeiro.


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2022 às 22:43)

À semelhança do outro 'rio', será menosprezado se não trouxer um 'dilúvio' 



> Over the past four decades, 78 percent of atmospheric rivers over northwestern Africa have led to extreme dust events over Europe, according to research by Guan and colleagues. Such “aerosol atmospheric rivers”—a term recently introduced in a NASA-led study that refers to narrow, elongated regions of extreme aerosol mass transport—can play an important role in climate and air quality around the world.








 https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/149588/an-atmospheric-river-of-dust


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2022 às 22:53)

Lua Cheia a 18.


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2022 às 22:59)

LC  17J; 16F; 18M

Comparação para melhor perceção.


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2022 às 23:07)

A ausência de nebulosidade dificulta muita a perceção da poeira, mesmo em elevadíssimas quantidades.


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Abr 2022 às 10:35)

Bom dia

Alguém do staff pode, sff, fixar o tópico "Previsões Primavera/Verão 2022" e "desfixar" o relativo ao Outono/Inverno?
Obrigado


----------



## Cesar (2 Abr 2022 às 21:17)

Será que é verdade que vai nevar amanhã.


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2022 às 00:41)

Cesar disse:


> Será que é verdade que vai nevar amanhã.



GFS dá 0,2 mm com cota de neve nos 800-950 m, para Bragança. 

Entretanto, para o "evento" a começar na madrugada de amanhã, dia 4, no Sul, prevê no total cerca de 30 mm para Faro, 7 mm para Beja, 5 mm para Évora e... nada mais.
Mas como é a saída das 18z, ainda há esperança de isto acertar tudo ao lado, sem se saber de que "lado".


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2022 às 01:01)

StormRic disse:


> GFS dá 0,2 mm com cota de neve nos 800-950 m, para Bragança.
> 
> Entretanto, para o "evento" a começar na madrugada de amanhã, dia 4, no Sul, prevê no total cerca de 30 mm para Faro, 7 mm para Beja, 5 mm para Évora e... nada mais.
> Mas como é a saída das 18z, ainda há esperança de isto acertar tudo ao lado, sem se saber de que "lado".


Até podia ser uma situação com bom potencial para mais uma excelente rega por toda a região sul mas ficará restringida mais ao Algarve. Não é mau, o Algarve bem precisa e é pelas vezes que não tem chuva significativa. Alguns modelos ainda começaram a modelar uma subida em latitude do centro da cut-off e assim chegava precipitação um pouco mais a norte, mas entretanto lá acabaram por chegar a um consenso.
Coisa má desse cenário é que a partir de hoje (domingo) haverá uma intensificação do vento de Leste que se deve prolongar até terça.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Abr 2022 às 14:41)

Parece que cada vez mais os modelos estão a retirar a precipitação que previam nas próximas duas semanas. Mesmo com a chuva de março, a anomalia de precipitação é enorme, e se não chover bem neste mês a coisa pode ficar feia no verão!!!


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2022 às 16:41)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Parece que cada vez mais os modelos estão a retirar a precipitação que previam nas próximas duas semanas. Mesmo com a chuva de março, a anomalia de precipitação é enorme, e se não chover bem neste mês a coisa pode ficar feia no verão!!!



Em relação à saída das 18z de ontem, o GFS na saída de hoje das 06z meteu mais cerca de 30% de acumulado para o Sul, contemplando até a AML.
Vai aos altos e baixos, ao sabor das pequenas variações em latitude da cut-off.
Precipitação no Algarve a começar na próxima madrugada, embora na previsão do MetOffice a forte circulação de Leste ainda não tenha assinalada uma linha de actividade para as 6h/12h de amanhã:










Amanhã à noite, sim, um centro de baixa pressão bem definido e com sistema frontal e linhas de instabilidade que vão roçar o litoral algarvio:



Spoiler: Previsão frontal MetOffice >= 48h


----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2022 às 18:31)

Ainda incerto.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Abr 2022 às 21:30)

vem aí o calor e não é pouco, quem gosta da Pascoa na praia ...pode ficar satisfeito. Esperemos que ainda mude qq coisa a longo prazo. 
Esperança de um Abril bem regado está a desaparecer...


----------



## Marco pires (4 Abr 2022 às 22:32)

jamestorm disse:


> vem aí o calor e não é pouco, quem gosta da Pascoa na praia ...pode ficar satisfeito. Esperemos que ainda mude qq coisa a longo prazo.
> Esperança de um Abril bem regado está a desaparecer...



por acaso não é isso que o IPMA diz.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Abr 2022 às 23:12)

Marco pires disse:


> por acaso não é isso que o IPMA diz.


Isso só vai até dia 13. O calor a sério só começa no dia 14:





Na quinta-feira, dia 14, já teremos temperaturas acima de 20ºC em grande parte do país, e acima dos 25ºC em zonas do interior. Um dia depois, já andarão pelos 30ºC, ou perto disso, no interior do país:


----------



## RP20 (4 Abr 2022 às 23:59)

Porque é que já estão a stressar pelo tempo aquecer? Eu digo ainda bem, pois calor= trovoadas nesta altura, mais cedo ou mais tarde.


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2022 às 00:32)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Isso só vai até dia 13. O calor a sério só começa no dia 14:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Previsão a10 dias...  nem a 5 dias têm acertado sempre. É melhor não fazer grandes planos.


----------



## Marco pires (5 Abr 2022 às 03:35)

tambem acho, é uma eternidade em termos meteorológicos, pode acontecer, ou não.


----------



## Mammatus (5 Abr 2022 às 11:10)

Marco pires disse:


> por acaso não é isso que o IPMA diz.



O IPMA já mostra uma mudança para um padrão mais quente para dia 14, mas estamos a mais de uma semana, portanto vamos com calma.
A acontecer também não é nada que seja inédito em Abril.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2022 às 13:26)

StormRic disse:


> Previsão a10 dias...  nem a 5 dias têm acertado sempre. É melhor não fazer grandes planos.


A saída de Domingo das 12, o GFS indicava 49 mm para aqui, passado 48 h levo 15 mm, o ECM previa 25 a 30 mm, portanto nem a 48 h, os modelos acertam.  Atenção, que as previsões chegaram a indicar 70 a 100 mm nestes dois dias a 7 dias de distância.

Se eu juntar as previsões em todas as cut-off's que têm surgido ao largo do Algarve em Março e agora em Abril, já teria chovido uns 300/350 mm ou mais e no fim choveu cerca de 120 mm.

Quando comparo modelos globais e depois olho para os mesoescalares e não vejo nada de relevante nesses modelos, vai chover mas nada de especial, a única cut-off que os modelos tiveram em acordo, com a cut-off da semana passada em que choveu bem entre Tavira e VRSA, de resto, tem sido muita parra e pouca uva, então em termos de trovoadas tem sido um bem escasso. 

Ás vezes, ainda aparecia uma surpresa ou outra inesperada, agora nem isso.


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2022 às 15:43)

O GFS extremamente optimista relativamente às próximas duas semanas quanto ao enchimento das albufeiras do Norte menos interior.

A previsão 10 dias do IPMA concorda.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2022 às 20:09)

Pelas 16h, Monção era a estação mais quente da rede continental 






A anomalia na temperatura


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2022 às 00:25)

Última oportunidade de encher albufeiras com um sistema frontal associado a uma depressão cavada, corrente de sul/sudoeste. 
Pode não dar tanto como o esperado, depende da trajectória do centro aproximar-se mais ou menos da península, mas lá que é bonito, é, e com um sabor a normalidade.
E é mais uma ciclogénese explosiva, entre as 12h do dia 8 e as 12h do dia 9: *27 hPa em 24 horas*.
















É já no próximo fim de semana!


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2022 às 19:23)

Orion disse:


> Não há uma destas (ciclogénese explosiva) há algum tempo. O pior não deve afetar as ilhas.



A ciclogénese está a iniciar-se. O núcleo 991 hPa vai fundir-se com a depressão em cavamento rápido vinda de sudoeste (ainda fora da carta das 24h):






Inicialmente o antigo núcleo entra em enchimento (995 hPa) enquanto a depressão aparece com *1000 hPa* *amanhã à noite*, ainda longe a Oeste dos Açores:





Em apenas *12 horas* a fusão dos dois centros, ou melhor dizendo, a absorção do antigo núcleo pela ciclogénese explosiva, baixa a pressão no centro desta de *19 hPa*, e *Sexta-feira ao meio-dia (utc)* a previsão é de *981 hPa* a algumas centenas de quilómetros a ONO do Grupo Ocidental, aproximando-se rapidamente o ramo frio do sistema frontal associado. A frente quente terá perdido expressão.





*Dia 8 à noite (00h de Sábado dia 9)*, mais uma abrupta descida da pressão, de *16 hPa*, baixa o valor no centro para *965 hPa* ao mesmo tempo que a depressão progride para Nordeste. A frente fria a essa hora terá já atravessado o Grupo Ocidental e situa-se sobre o Grupo Central (Terceira).





Nas 12 horas seguintes a depressão passará pelo seu mínimo de pressão central, assim como as ilhas mais setentrionais dos Açores (Grupo Ocidental, Graciosa e Terceira).
Ao *meio-dia de Sábado *a previsão é de *964 hPa* no centro mas este já bastante longe a norte do arquipélago. Por essa altura a frente quente estará no território do continente, na continuação da frente que estava sobre o Norte e Centro, em movimento lento para sul e quase estacionária.


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Abr 2022 às 19:43)

Grande comboio de depressões no Atlântico. Já se vê a da ciclogénese.


----------



## tonítruo (7 Abr 2022 às 16:46)

StormRic disse:


> A ciclogénese está a iniciar-se. O núcleo 991 hPa vai fundir-se com a depressão em cavamento rápido vinda de sudoeste (ainda fora da carta das 24h):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porquê que estas depressões fortes do Atlântico quando se aproximam de Portugal ou viram para norte ou perdem a intensidade?
Parece que há um escudo repelente de depressões sobre a península ibérica...
Portugal já foi sequer diretamente atingido por alguma depressão com núcleo de 990hPa ou menos desde que há registos?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Abr 2022 às 18:52)

tonítruo disse:


> Porquê que estas depressões fortes do Atlântico quando se aproximam de Portugal ou viram para norte ou perdem a intensidade?
> Parece que há um escudo repelente de depressões sobre a península ibérica...
> Portugal já foi sequer diretamente atingido por alguma depressão com núcleo de 990hPa ou menos desde que há registos?


Neste caso é minha culpa pois a tempestade leva o meu nome e eu infelizmente tenho um repelente de tempestades ativado... 

Na realidade é porque existe uma dorsal anticiclónica a sul, neste momento, que impede que a depressão siga para cá. Infelizmente isto cada vez é mais comum no inverno (e não deveria ser), mas na primavera é altamente normal este tipo de sinópticas.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2022 às 20:49)

tonítruo disse:


> Portugal já foi sequer diretamente atingido por alguma depressão com núcleo de 990hPa ou menos desde que há registos?



Sim, mas são bastante raras, eu diria que a frequência é inferior a uma por ano!


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2022 às 21:42)

tonítruo disse:


> Portugal já foi sequer diretamente atingido por alguma depressão com núcleo de 990hPa ou menos desde que há registos?



Na memória recente, há quatro anos que a pressão não desce até aos 990 hPa, ou abaixo, por um sistema não tropical. A última vez, salvo erro dos meus registos, foi no início do famoso Março de 2018 .
Exemplo de cartas de análise dos primeiros dias desse Março:












E mesmo assim só o Norte do território do continente teve pressão inferior a 990 hPa, excepto no dia 1 em que todo o continente ficou abaixo dos 990 hPa.


Mas claro, mais tarde nesse ano, houve a Leslie em 13 de Outubro


----------



## tonítruo (8 Abr 2022 às 00:15)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Neste caso é minha culpa pois a tempestade leva o meu nome e eu infelizmente tenho um repelente de tempestades ativado...
> 
> Na realidade é porque existe uma dorsal anticiclónica a sul, neste momento, que impede que a depressão siga para cá. Infelizmente isto cada vez é mais comum no inverno (e não deveria ser), mas na primavera é altamente normal este tipo de sinópticas.


Sim, mas na previsão (do ECMWF) mostra essa zona anticiclónica a migrar para este, para cima do mediterrâneo e da Europa, deixando "caminho aberto" para a depressão se aproximar ainda mais de Portugal, mas em vez disso a previsão diz que ela simplesmente fica estacionária e perde intensidade, não percebo o porquê...


----------



## tonítruo (8 Abr 2022 às 00:21)

StormRic disse:


> Na memória recente, há quatro anos que a pressão não desce até aos 990 hPa, ou abaixo, por um sistema não tropical. A última vez, salvo erro dos meus registos, foi no início do famoso Março de 2018 .
> Exemplo de cartas de análise dos primeiros dias desse Março:
> 
> 
> ...


Uau, que pesquisa fenomenal! Já sei de que mês é que vou ver os seguimentos aos arquivos aqui do meteopt 
E não deixo de notar o monstruoso anticiclone na Gronelândia com 1050hPa na primeira carta


----------



## okcomputer (8 Abr 2022 às 07:45)

StormRic disse:


> Mas claro, mais tarde nesse ano, houve a Leslie em 13 de Outubro



E tenho ideia, talvez um ou dois ou três anos antes, houve outra, mas não me recordo do nome dela.
Sei porque tenho familiares que com essas duas tempestades, Leslie e outra, e os incêndios de outubro 2017, como ficaram varias vezes sem eletricidade durante semanas, depois até compraram gerador por causa disso, o que não é habitual por cá.
Ultimamente anda calmo mas isto é por ciclos.

Também há uma sem nome em finais de 2009 que entrou pela região Oeste com menos de 970hPa e provocou imensos estragos


			https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/docs_pontuais/ocorrencias2009/RelVentoOeste.pdf


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Abr 2022 às 14:14)

Aí está ela


----------



## Cesar (8 Abr 2022 às 18:33)

Parece que vai ser tempestade em dose dupla.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Abr 2022 às 22:45)

Agora mesmo no canal Odisseia a dar um documentário sobre a Xynthia.


Tão bem me lembro desse monstro.


----------



## Mammatus (8 Abr 2022 às 23:15)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Agora mesmo no canal Odisseia a dar um documentário sobre a Xynthia.
> 
> 
> Tão bem me lembro desse monstro.





tonítruo disse:


> Porquê que estas depressões fortes do Atlântico quando se aproximam de Portugal ou viram para norte ou perdem a intensidade?
> Parece que há um escudo repelente de depressões sobre a península ibérica...
> Portugal já foi sequer diretamente atingido por alguma depressão com núcleo de 990hPa ou *menos *desde que há registos?


Nem a propósito, tivemos a Xynthia em 2010, cerca de 970hPa ao largo do litoral norte.


----------



## okcomputer (9 Abr 2022 às 07:10)

Também houve o Gong em 2013 que teve ventos muito intensos do lado a sul do centro, entrou uma "língua" de vento pelo centro do país mais ou menos entre Aveiro e Leiria, que derrubou dezenas milhares de arvores.
Por exemplo na mata do Buçaco no Luso foi uma razia


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2022 às 15:22)

okcomputer disse:


> Também houve o Gong em 2013 que teve ventos muito intensos do lado a sul do centro, entrou uma "língua" de vento pelo centro do país mais ou menos entre Aveiro e Leiria, que derrubou dezenas milhares de arvores.
> Por exemplo na mata do Buçaco no Luso foi uma razia




A depressão Gong talvez tenha sido o evento não tropical mais violento em termos de vento, embora numa região algo limitada.
Também a Serra de Sintra sofreu imenso com esta tempestade. Houve evidências no terreno e nas florestas de as rajadas terem atingido os 200 Km/h.
As matas de Sintra tiveram neste evento o seu ponto de viragem, não mais voltando a ser o que eram e abrindo-se corredores e clareiras que proporcionaram às tempestades "normais" posteriores a continuação da destruição.


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Abr 2022 às 17:42)

#Evelyn a chegar....


----------



## LMMS (10 Abr 2022 às 15:42)

O que se passa com o IPMA, que não atualiza o Acompanhamento do Clima no seu site, ainda nem Fevereiro está visível o mapa!!!


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2022 às 21:47)

GSM2046 disse:


> #Evelyn a chegar....



Evelyn entrou em fase de enchimento, mas lento por enquanto, 2 hPa nas primeiras 12 horas desde o mínimo de ontem às 06h, seguindo-se 9 hPa nas 24 horas seguintes até hoje às 18h.
Sem o radar de Loulé é difícil avaliar os ecos da frente mais a Sul. Os próprios ecos pelo radar de Coruche parecem fracos demais, ou então a frente está mesmo enfraquecida da latitude de Peniche para sul, desaparecendo do radar a partir do Cabo Raso. 

















Acho que a instabilidade pós-frontal é que vai trazer mais precipitação ao Sul, não sendo de esperar muito da frente propriamente dita.


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Abr 2022 às 22:08)

StormRic disse:


> Evelyn entrou em fase de enchimento, mas lento por enquanto, 2 hPa nas primeiras 12 horas desde o mínimo de ontem às 06h, seguindo-se 9 hPa nas 24 horas seguintes até hoje às 18h.
> Sem o radar de Loulé é difícil avaliar os ecos da frente mais a Sul. Os próprios ecos pelo radar de Coruche parecem fracos demais, ou então a frente está mesmo enfraquecida da latitude de Peniche para sul, desaparecendo do radar a partir do Cabo Raso.
> 
> 
> ...


Sem dúvida, o interesse para os próximos dois dias está mais no pós-frontal que na frente propriamente dita. A partir da madrugada, já depois de passada a "frente", há bastante forçamento dinâmico, alguma instabilidade (valores modestos de CAPE, mas suficientes para "sustentar" movimentos verticais, uma vez iniciados) e wind shear, que poderá introduzir uma maior severidade e "prolongamento de vida" em algumas células. Espera-se portanto, um pós frontal longo, bastante activo, a durar até Terça-feira ao final da tarde nas regiões do interior, com aguaceiros fortes, possivelmente acompanhados de algumas trovoadas e granizo.

Nunca é demais lembrar que um pós frontal tem sempre um factor "lotaria", sendo fundamental o nowcasting através do acompanhamento de radar, satélite, rede de observação de DEA's, etc. Mas estamos perante um dos pós-frontais mais interessantes dos últimos meses, que pode ser razoavelmente democrático de Norte a Sul. A ver se não desilude...


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2022 às 16:27)

GFS remete quase para o fim do mês, 26, a possibilidade de chuva significativa. A esta distância, previsão vale... quase nada.
Cenário mais grave é o do interior Norte, Trás-os-Montes e Beira Alta interior.
Outras zonas também com défice acentuado de água no solo são o baixo vale do Tejo e Sado, e o Baixo Alentejo mais central/sueste.

Comparação do dia 7 deste mês e de ontem/hoje (informação criada às 00h)












Realce para a recuperação das zonas montanhosas do Litoral Norte e Cordilheira Central, bem como o maciço de S.Mamede.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2022 às 06:00)

Esta previsão *tem de mudar*, ou vai ser um Verão muito difícil aqui no baixo vale do Tejo, pelo menos. 








Spoiler: Santarém: 2,1 mm


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2022 às 06:03)

Sem comentários...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2022 às 13:06)

StormRic disse:


> Esta previsão *tem de mudar*, ou vai ser um Verão muito difícil aqui no baixo vale do Tejo, pelo menos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





StormRic disse:


> Sem comentários...


Outra vez arroz? É óbvio que as previsões vão mudar. Ainda por cima estamos numa estação de transição. Os modelos nem têm conseguido prever como deve ser a mais de 100h, quanto mais a 384h...


----------



## trovoadas (13 Abr 2022 às 14:04)

TiagoLC disse:


> Outra vez arroz? É óbvio que as previsões vão mudar. Ainda por cima estamos numa estação de transição. Os modelos nem têm conseguido prever como deve ser a mais de 100h, quanto mais a 384h...


Se se estabelecer um padrão de entradas de noroeste o sul bem pode esquecer. No entanto as temperaturas seriam frescas para a época e podíamos ter alguns chuviscos. Ainda é muito cedo ...a partir de meio da próxima semana já se terá uma ideia se o mês será seco ou não.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2022 às 19:45)

trovoadas disse:


> Se se estabelecer um padrão de entradas de noroeste o sul bem pode esquecer. No entanto as temperaturas seriam frescas para a época e podíamos ter alguns chuviscos. Ainda é muito cedo ...a partir de meio da próxima semana já se terá uma ideia se o mês será seco ou não.



As saídas das 06z e das 12z de hoje dizem outra vez o mesmo.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Abr 2022 às 10:25)

Isto esta bonito...não ha nada no horizonte, duvido que chova mais nas proximas semanas... 
Calor está ai nos próximos dias.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Abr 2022 às 11:11)

jamestorm disse:


> Isto esta bonito...não ha nada no horizonte, duvido que chova mais nas proximas semanas...
> Calor está ai nos próximos dias.


Ou não estivéssemos nós em transição para o Verão...

Pelo menos estas últimas semanas têm sido bem regadas aqui.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2022 às 13:38)

jamestorm disse:


> Isto esta bonito...não ha nada no horizonte, duvido que chova mais nas proximas semanas...
> *Calor* está ai nos próximos dias.


Sim, com o avanço da Primavera, dias mais secos e quentes começam a ganhar predominância, é o que temos.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2022 às 14:57)

GFS volta a pôr precipitação significativa, mas... a 250h de distância, começando dia 24/25. Seria uma circulação de Sul mesmo. Aguardemos, entretanto mais de uma semana quase seca a sul da cordilheira central.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Abr 2022 às 17:21)

Uau... 4 dias com tempo de Primavera.. Grande coisa, até parece que não estamos em Abril. Não entendo essa choradeira, nem com a falta de chuva qd a Primavera até está muito acima da média!
Maio já não tarda muito e pelo que me lembro tb pode ser um mês de Primavera ou de Verão!
Veremos!


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Abr 2022 às 17:41)

O problema não está no recente ou nas perspectivas para os próximos tempos.  Apenas no facto de o Inverno ter sido muito seco, e esta Primavera algo "normal" em termos de temperaturas e precipitação não ser suficiente para colmatar esse défice.

Porque de resto... o mês de Março teve um comportamento climatologicamente normal, e Abril também o está a ter. É um mês de transição, onde são habituais oscilações nas temperaturas e no estado do tempo, alternando períodos mais húmidos e frios, onde por vezes até neva a cotas bastante baixas, com períodos secos e quentes, por vezes bem melhores para praia que muitos dias no verão! Precisamente o que vai acontecendo neste Abril. Vimos de um período mais frio e húmido, com alguma instabilidade, entramos agora em 3 /4 dias mais estáveis e quentes, e depois... nova descida de temperatura, veremos se com alguns epísodeos de instabilidade ou não, essa hipótese ainda está em aberto. Portanto, tudo normal, típico desta época.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Abr 2022 às 19:01)

Pode ter sido Normal a sul, mas por aqui estamos muito longe da média que é de 70mm.


----------



## RP20 (14 Abr 2022 às 19:45)

jamestorm disse:


> Pode ter sido Normal a sul, mas por aqui estamos muito longe da média que é de 70mm.


Estamos no dia 14, que eu saiba Abril tem 30 dias.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Abr 2022 às 21:23)

jamestorm disse:


> Isto esta bonito...não ha nada no horizonte, duvido que chova mais nas proximas semanas...
> Calor está ai nos próximos dias.


Ainda nada está definido, mas pelas previsões para a semana, as temperaturas descem e há possibilidades de precipitação, veremos.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2022 às 23:14)

Segunda e Terça-feira: um episódio de nortada forte no litoral Oeste.


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2022 às 04:34)

Ontem, 14 de Abril.
Albufeira da barragem da Mula, Serra de Sintra (vertente sul, Cascais).
O nível desceu mais ainda, 1,3 m, desde o dia 3 de Fevereiro último, apesar do Março "chuvoso".
Devia, nesta altura do ano, fim da estação chuvosa, estar em pleno armazenamento.

Vistas de montante, ao crepúsculo:









Vistas de jusante, sobre o paredão, ao fim da tarde:


----------



## tonítruo (15 Abr 2022 às 13:55)

Alvega está de volta com as suas valentes amplitudes térmicas


----------



## Thomar (15 Abr 2022 às 16:43)

Hoje, tirando os valores de temperatura típicos de verão, parece que é verão, calor no interior e temperaturas fresquinhas no litoral de norte a sul com nevoeiros, por exemplo:
na rede IPMA, às 15 UTC
- no norte, Esposende *+15,0ºC* com *83% hr,* mais para o interior na casa dos *+20ºC*;
- no centro, São Pedro de Moel, *+14,9ºC *com* 81% hr* , 
- no centro, Cabo da Roca, *+14,8ºC *com* 82% hr* , 
Aqui na minha zona, temperaturas a rondar os *+27ºC/+28ºC.*


----------



## jamestorm (15 Abr 2022 às 23:27)

Antigamente essa Barragem em Sintra era raro nao estar cheia...


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2022 às 23:42)

jamestorm disse:


> Antigamente essa Barragem em Sintra era raro nao estar cheia...



Sim. Ainda no *ano passado, a 22 de Fevereiro*, a Mula e a Lagoa Azul transbordavam:


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2022 às 13:03)

Anticiclone instalou-se e já fez ponte com o "irmão" Escandinavo.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2022 às 14:43)

Vamos ver se as frentes conseguem atravessar a crista anticiclónica e deitá-la abaixo. Em princípio Terça-feira poderá ser o início de uma mudança:






Ao menos que a situação se mantenha do quadrante Noroeste, sempre traz aguaceiros a todo o litoral ocidental.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2022 às 21:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alvega, the supreme station.





joralentejano disse:


> Pinhão, no Vale do Douro também tem potencial. Dá mesmo para perceber o forno que são os vales.



*Pinhão* a passar a marca dos *30ºC*:

30,0ºC no registo horário das 15h e *30,5ºC às 16h*.





Foi a única estação da rede oficial que em registo horário atingiu a casa dos 30ºC não arredondados (Alvega 29,9ºC às 15h)).

Vale do Sado também superou os 29ºC.


----------



## tonítruo (16 Abr 2022 às 21:21)

O contraste entre Alvega e Cabo Carvoeiro é impressionante, fator de quase 10 vezes entre a amplitude térmica de ambos.


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Abr 2022 às 22:09)

Algo a formar - se a SW dos Açores


----------



## jamestorm (17 Abr 2022 às 00:09)

ja desaparece quase toda a chuva...O resto de Abril pode ser bem seco


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2022 às 16:31)

GSM2046 disse:


> Algo a formar - se a SW dos Açores
> Ver anexo 1434



Desce em latitude.

Entretanto hoje, mais um dia típico de muitos dias de Verão. Céu encoberto no litoral Oeste pela manhã, nortada a iniciar-se, ainda algum calor no interior.

Satélite Terra, hoje às 10:40 utc.






A imagem também deve ser interessante para certa "teoria da conspiração", com todos aqueles rastos de condensação em altitude...


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2022 às 20:09)

Já foi emitido aviso para o vento forte com rajadas até 80 Km/h no dia 19, no litoral ocidental de todo o continente.


----------



## Cesar (17 Abr 2022 às 21:31)

E o frio vai voltar o que dizem os modelos?


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Abr 2022 às 22:55)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Será frio relativo em comparação com os últimos dias, mas na realidade as temperaturas na generalidade do país andarão na média de abril, ou seja, valores totalmente normais (nada de extremos como vimos no começo do mês).


Não é verdade. As temperaturas estarão abaixo do normal.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Abr 2022 às 23:56)

Cesar disse:


> E o frio vai voltar o que dizem os modelos?


Julgo que lá para Novembro é provável.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Abr 2022 às 00:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sei qual é a mínima mais alta registada em Abril nas estações do IPMA, mas não deve ter havido recordes.
> A estação de Olhão registou mínima horária de 20,4ºC, mas a mínima real foi de 19,7ºC. Faro registou mínima horária de 20,3ºC, resta esperar pelos registos amanhã, mas também não deve ter sido tropical (sem arredondamentos).
> 
> Nos anos em que Abril foi mais quente, e que há boletim, as mínimas mais altas foram:
> ...


22,3 ºC em Tavira em 1945 no dia 22


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2022 às 03:19)

TiagoLC disse:


> Não é verdade. As temperaturas estarão abaixo do normal.



Abaixo da média - será o termo mais correcto - pode ser ainda normal. A classificação normal inclui 4 decis, do 4ºdecil ao 7º. Depende portanto da posição relativa da média e da mediana.
Também é preciso saber a que Normais está referenciada a anomalia em relação à média. Considerando a subida das médias ao longo das últimas décadas, se a anomalia tiver como referência as Normais 91-20 é possível que nem houvesse anomalia se estivesse referida a Normais mais antigas como 71-00.


----------



## RP20 (18 Abr 2022 às 04:02)

StormRic disse:


> Abaixo da média - será o termo mais correcto - pode ser ainda normal. A classificação normal inclui 4 decis, do 4ºdecil ao 7º. Depende portanto da posição relativa da média e da mediana.
> Também é preciso saber a que Normais está referenciada a anomalia em relação à média. Considerando a subida das médias ao longo das últimas décadas, se a anomalia tiver como referência as Normais 91-20 é possível que nem houvesse anomalia se estivesse referida a Normais mais antigas como 71-00.


Mas isso também podes fazer o exercício ao contrário. Por exemplo no site do climatereanalyzer.org usa a antiga média de 70-00 (mais fria). Se usassem a mais recente como tu dizes, até se podia dizer que a terra no global está mais fria que a média neste momento. Mas isso vai sempre depender de quais as médias que se usem.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2022 às 12:54)

StormRic disse:


> Considerando a subida das médias ao longo das últimas décadas, se a anomalia tiver como referência as Normais 91-20 é possível que nem houvesse anomalia se estivesse referida a Normais mais antigas como 71-00.


Previsão do GFS para os próximos 5 dias (1979-2000):


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2022 às 19:47)

TiagoLC disse:


> Previsão do GFS para os próximos 5 dias (1979-2000):





Snifa disse:


> Informação especial*Comunicado válido entre* *2022-04-18 15:56:00* e *2022-04-22 23:59:00*Assunto_:_ Mudança do estado do tempo em Portugal ContinentalA partir de hoje dia 18 de abril e até Domingo dia 24 de abril, prevê-se uma mudança do estado do tempo em Portugal continental, com aumento de nebulosidade, descida gradual de temperatura, e vento forte no litoral oeste e nas terras altas até dia 20.
> 
> Adicionalmente, poderá ocorrer precipitação fraca e dispersa em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro, eventualmente sob a forma de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela, tornando-se mais frequente e intensa na generalidade do território a partir da tarde de dia 21 e no dia 22.
> 
> ...



Finalmente boas notícias, já com a credibilização do IPMA!


----------



## jamestorm (18 Abr 2022 às 22:40)

tivemos um Inverno tão quente, que isto só pode ser uma pequena compensação. Que desçam as temperaturas, gosto de frio e ajuda a manter a humidade nos solos!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Abr 2022 às 20:27)

Rajada máxima de 136,1 km/h ontem nas Penhas Douradas IPMA

Alguém acha que isto vá ser validado?


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2022 às 00:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Rajada máxima de 136,1 km/h ontem nas Penhas Douradas IPMA
> 
> Alguém acha que isto vá ser validado?



Considerando que a altitude da estação não tem paralelo com outras estações oficiais na zona, a não ser as de MeteoEstrela (precisamos dos registos de ontem), e que o vento a 850 hPa estava cerca de 60% mais elevado do que o vento à superfície, não vejo motivo para descartá-la logo à partida.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Abr 2022 às 02:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Rajada máxima de 136,1 km/h ontem nas Penhas Douradas IPMA
> 
> Alguém acha que isto vá ser validado?


Como disse no tópico de seguimento, esse valor de rajada é muito estranho, uma vez que foi completamente isolado no tempo. A segunda rajada mais forte do dia na mesma estação foi cerca de metade desse valor. Normalmente a discrepância entre os valores de rajada mais elevados registados num período de tempo relativamente curto é bem menor, a não ser que haja um fenómeno de vento convectivo, que não foi o caso.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2022 às 02:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Rajada máxima de 136,1 km/h ontem nas Penhas Douradas IPMA
> 
> Alguém acha que isto vá ser validado?



A questão aqui sempre é que estamos a tentar ter uma opinião que realmente não interessa, visto termos um reduzido acesso aos dados das observações das estações oficiais.
Espero que um dia esses dados estejam tão disponíveis como por exemplo os da estações WU ou outras redes não oficiais. O que será que impede isso de ser feito?


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2022 às 16:37)

Quando se sabe o que ocorre nesta altura em algumas regiões do país mesmo aqui ao lado, não temos realmente muito que nos queixar de condições meteorológicas desagradáveis.

Vejam só isto 



Pek disse:


> Cidade de Segóvia agora





Pek disse:


> Torrecaballeros, perto da cidade de Segóvia





Pek disse:


> Primeiro SCM da temporada





Pek disse:


> El Espinar, San Rafael e Los Ángeles de San Rafael (província de Segóvia):


----------



## tonítruo (20 Abr 2022 às 17:47)

O que é um "SCM"?


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Abr 2022 às 18:27)

tonítruo disse:


> O que é um "SCM"?



Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala.









						Mesoscale convective system - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2022 às 21:02)

Considerando apenas o parâmetro da estimativa da percentagem de água no solo, esta é a razão porque os próximos e últimos dez dias de Abril vão ser decisivos em termos de precipitação.
Comparação entre o dia 1 e o dia 19 deste mês:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Abr 2022 às 21:10)

Quem lê isso ainda fica a pensar que solos estão secos, e que sobretudo as barragens estão na rua da amargura o que está muito longe de ser verdade. 
Para além disso a frescura será uma constante até final do mês, e Maio aparenta vir a ser fresco!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2022 às 21:25)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Quem lê isso ainda fica a pensar que solos estão secos, e que sobretudo as barragens estão na rua da amargura o que está muito longe de ser verdade.
> Para além disso a frescura será uma constante até final do mês, e Maio aparenta vir a ser fresco!


Por acaso estão e não é pouco, faz muita falta que chova. Primeiro tivemos alguns dias quentes, depois disso temos dias ventosos e com valores de humidade baixos. Com este vento só se tem visto pó por todo o lado, o que reflete bem a secura dos mesmos e em alguns locais, a terra parece pedra. Muito sinceramente não sei porque dizes que não estão secos, mas pronto.
Quanto às barragens, grande parte, de facto estão com valores que nos deixam mais descansados para este verão, mas no final do verão já não será bem assim e esperemos que o próximo outono/inverno seja chuvoso, algo que nunca é garantido.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2022 às 21:31)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Quem lê isso ainda fica a pensar que solos estão secos, e que sobretudo as barragens estão na rua da amargura o que está muito longe de ser verdade.
> Para além disso a frescura será uma constante até final do mês, e Maio aparenta vir a ser fresco!



Penso que estás a referir-te em particular ao Algarve, mas comparando nestes mapas com o que se passa no Interior Norte compreenderás a minha preocupação. E não será preciso ir tão longe até, grande parte do Alentejo e do baixo vale do Tejo está numa situação pouco confortável para meados de Primavera.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2022 às 21:42)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que estás a referir-te em particular ao Algarve, mas comparando nestes mapas com o que se passa no Interior Norte compreenderás a minha preocupação. E não será preciso ir tão longe até, grande parte do Alentejo e do baixo vale do Tejo está numa situação pouco confortável para meados de Primavera.


Eu acho que a situação no Algarve, olhando para esses mapas, também não é muito famosa. Eu estou numa zona cuja percentagem de água no solos está a rondar os 81/99% e vê-se que está tudo bastante seco. Olhar para esses mapas não nos dá uma plena noção do que se passa realmente.
Se aqui é assim, então no Interior Norte e Centro aqueles valores são péssimos e já dificilmente se recupera algo de significativo nesta altura mesmo que vá chovendo. Grande parte daquela região não beneficiou com as chuvas de Março, basta ver a estação de Bragança que embora tenha ficado na média, a mesma é de apenas 44mm.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2022 às 21:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu acho que a situação no Algarve, olhando para esses mapas, também não é muito famosa. Eu estou numa zona cuja percentagem de água no solos está a rondar os 81/99% e vê-se que está tudo bastante seco. Olhar para esses mapas não nos dá uma plena noção do que se passa realmente.
> Se aqui é assim, então no Interior Norte e Centro aqueles valores são péssimos e já dificilmente se recupera algo de significativo nesta altura mesmo que vá chovendo. Grande parte daquela região não beneficiou com as chuvas de Março, basta ver a estação de Bragança que embora tenha ficado na média, a mesma é de apenas 44mm.



Concordo. Estes mapas são resultado de uma estimativa em que entram vários parâmetros meteorológicos e climáticos, além, talvez, de outros que têm a ver com o tipo de solos e do coberto vegetal. mas não necessariamente observações in loco em tempo real. Estas observações podem dar-nos informações algo afastadas das estimativas, daí a discordância de opiniões consoante as observações no terreno. Mas nos casos mais extremos como do Interior Norte, os erros que as estimativas possam ter em nada alteram a gravidade da situação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Abr 2022 às 22:13)

StormRic disse:


> Considerando que a altitude da estação não tem paralelo com outras estações oficiais na zona, a não ser as de MeteoEstrela (precisamos dos registos de ontem), e que o vento a 850 hPa estava cerca de 60% mais elevado do que o vento à superfície, não vejo motivo para descartá-la logo à partida.


Pena a estação da Pampilhosa não registar rajadas, está completamente exposta ao vento e a 900 metros.

Guarda está a 1020 metros e registou uma rajada 90 km/h abaixo das Penhas... não faz muito sentido. Nas normais, a rajada recorde é de 133 km/h de 17/01/1985. 

Lá está, todo o complexo da Serra é estupidamente grande e estupidamente representado por uma única estação... é uma área maior que a ilha da Madeira toda.


----------



## GSM2046 (20 Abr 2022 às 23:14)

Que "confusão" no Atlântico Norte. Frio e precipitação à espreita nos próximos dias.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Abr 2022 às 01:51)

StormRic disse:


> Quando se sabe o que ocorre nesta altura em algumas regiões do país mesmo aqui ao lado, não temos realmente muito que nos queixar de condições meteorológicas desagradáveis.
> 
> Vejam só isto


Literalmente a razão pela qual tivemos este vento todo foi devido a uma depressão isolada que, depois da frente dissipada que nos afetou na noite de domingo para segunda, intensificou-se no interior da Península, deixando estes eventos extremos. Felizmente desta vez ficámos de lado da maioria dos extremos...


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2022 às 16:41)

GSM2046 disse:


> Que "confusão" no Atlântico Norte. Frio e precipitação à espreita nos próximos dias.
> Ver anexo 1453



Off-topic (ou não): vista desta maneira, é uma bela pintura abstrata. O planeta tem um aspecto artístico muito próprio, intenso e variado, para mim continua a ser o mais belo do sistema solar ou de todos os que possam ser encontrados.


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Abr 2022 às 19:16)

Mais outra "pintura abstracta" (19h)


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2022 às 04:26)

Dia da Terra: Pare, ouça e comece a agir
					






					www.publico.pt


----------



## GSM2046 (22 Abr 2022 às 09:29)

O núcleo frio a chegar


----------



## LMMS (22 Abr 2022 às 13:24)

O IPMA já divulgou os dados de Março e confesso que esperava mais na média continental da precipitação. O valor se ficou pelos 102.5 mm.
Estava à espera de ser acima dos 150 mm, mas mesmo assim foi 168% acima da média 1971-2000.
Alguém sabe como o IPMA faz a média continental?
É que somando os dados das 18 estações indicadas a média é de 111.36 mm!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2022 às 14:53)

LMMS disse:


> O IPMA já divulgou os dados de Março e confesso que esperava mais na média continental da precipitação. O valor se ficou pelos 102.5 mm.
> Estava à espera de ser acima dos 150 mm, mas mesmo assim foi 168% acima da média 1971-2000.
> Alguém sabe como o IPMA faz a média continental?
> É que somando os dados das 18 estações indicadas a média é de 111.36 mm!!


Eles têm bem mais do que 18 estações! Essas são apenas as estações das capitais de distrito e das ilhas, porque eles têm acesso aos dados de todas as estações do país (que devem ser certamente mais de 50)!!!


----------



## LMMS (22 Abr 2022 às 15:07)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Eles têm bem mais do que 18 estações! Essas são apenas as estações das capitais de distrito e das ilhas, porque eles têm acesso aos dados de todas as estações do país (que devem ser certamente mais de 50)!!!


Pois, eu sei, mas estava convencido de que a média era com base só nessas 18 estações, pois olhando para o mapa das estações, podemos ver que não está numa relação quantidade/região correta, existem muito mais do tejo para cima!!


----------



## Thomar (22 Abr 2022 às 20:06)

Ora tentem lá me explicar isto, estava a ver as previsões automáticas para o dia de amanhã aqui para a minha zona, quando vi algo que eu nunca tinha visto, vou-me explicar:

- Como podem ver na imagem (abaixo) na previsão para amanhã para Palmela às 6h da manhã estão previstos *+6ºC* até aqui tudo bem, 
mas a temperatura sentida é de *+7ºC* com vento fraco de oeste , não encontrei isto em mais nenhuma previsão.


----------



## Thomar (22 Abr 2022 às 20:42)

Estava a ver que o Inverno nunca mais chegava...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (22 Abr 2022 às 21:11)

Thomar disse:


> Ora tentem lá me explicar isto, estava a ver as previsões automáticas para o dia de amanhã aqui para a minha zona, quando vi algo que eu nunca tinha visto, vou-me explicar:
> 
> - Como podem ver na imagem (abaixo) na previsão para amanhã para Palmela às 6h da manhã estão previstos *+6ºC* até aqui tudo bem,
> mas a temperatura sentida é de *+7ºC* com vento fraco de oeste , não encontrei isto em mais nenhuma previsão.


É obviamente um erro e fácil de perceber.. Porque é que a temperatura haveria de ir de 8 para 6 e depois para 9 graus? Eles deveriam querer colocar 8 graus com temperatura sentida de 7..


----------



## Luis Martins (23 Abr 2022 às 12:36)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Eles têm bem mais do que 18 estações! Essas são apenas as estações das capitais de distrito e das ilhas, porque eles têm acesso aos dados de todas as estações do país (que devem ser certamente mais de 50)!!!


Têm muitas estações o problema é que muitas delas têm um funcionamento deficiente e fazem estatística baseada em dados que não são fiáveis. Alias a título de exemplo a cobertura do Alentejo é ridícula . A cobertura do Meteoalentejo é muito mais abrangente que a do IPMA . Mais valia a pena fazerem uma parceria e utilizarem a rede do Meteoalentejo . Outra curiosidade pode-se reparar no mapa de percentagem de água no solo que está no site do IPMA . Em certas zonas e certos dias e com precipitação na ordem dos 20 mm/dia  os valores mantem-se  e chegam mesmo a  diminuir . De 21 para 22 não deve ter chovido nada no concelho de Vimioso , em certas quadriculas a percentagem de água no solo diminuiu . O mesmo se passa no concelho de Alcoutim , na area a precipitação é na ordem dos 10 a 15mm e tem quadriculas onde a perc. de agua no solo diminui. Bragança , Mogadouro, Idanha a Nova ...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Abr 2022 às 13:26)

Luis Martins disse:


> Têm muitas estações o problema é que muitas delas têm um funcionamento deficiente e fazem estatística baseada em dados que não são fiáveis. Alias a título de exemplo a cobertura do Alentejo é ridícula . A cobertura do Meteoalentejo é muito mais abrangente que a do IPMA . Mais valia a pena fazerem uma parceria e utilizarem a rede do Meteoalentejo . Outra curiosidade pode-se reparar no mapa de percentagem de água no solo que está no site do IPMA . Em certas zonas e certos dias e com precipitação na ordem dos 20 mm/dia  os valores mantem-se  e chegam mesmo a  diminuir . De 21 para 22 não deve ter chovido nada no concelho de Vimioso , em certas quadriculas a percentagem de água no solo diminuiu . O mesmo se passa no concelho de Alcoutim , na area a precipitação é na ordem dos 10 a 15mm e tem quadriculas onde a perc. de agua no solo diminui. Bragança , Mogadouro, Idanha a Nova ...


Tudo certo e concordo, mas não diminui aquilo que disse.


----------



## tonítruo (23 Abr 2022 às 18:44)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> É obviamente um erro e fácil de perceber.. Porque é que a temperatura haveria de ir de 8 para 6 e depois para 9 graus? Eles deveriam querer colocar 8 graus com temperatura sentida de 7..


mas esses valores não são gerados automaticamente por um programa informático?


----------



## Thomar (23 Abr 2022 às 19:00)

tonítruo disse:


> mas esses valores não são gerados automaticamente por um programa informático?


É uma falha no matrix! Brincadeira


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2022 às 03:56)

Luis Martins disse:


> Em certas zonas e certos dias e com precipitação na ordem dos 20 mm/dia os valores mantem-se e chegam mesmo a diminuir . De 21 para 22 não deve ter chovido nada no concelho de Vimioso , em certas quadriculas a percentagem de água no solo diminuiu . O mesmo se passa no concelho de Alcoutim , na area a precipitação é na ordem dos 10 a 15mm e tem quadriculas onde a perc. de agua no solo diminui. Bragança , Mogadouro, Idanha a Nova



A percentagem de água no solo para um determinado dia refere-se às 00:00utc desse dia, ou seja, o efeito do que chover a 22 só poderá aparecer no mapa de 23.
O mapa mais recente a esta hora, refere-se às 00h de dia 22, logo a precipitação de dia 22 em Alcoutim ainda não se reflete nesse mapa.

Na legenda da imagem em que figura o mapa, pode ler-se: "O índice de água no solo (AS), produto soil moisture index (SMI) do Centro Europeu de Previsão do Tempo a Médio Prazo (ECMWF), é disponibilizado para o RUN 00 UTC t+0, ECMWF-HRES, e tem 16 km de resolução."


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2022 às 14:02)

Resultado da precipitação do dia 22:


----------



## tonítruo (24 Abr 2022 às 14:47)

Sabem onde posso consultar os registos de descargas elétricas antigas? (o IPMA só parece disponibilizar as que ocorreram nas últimas 24 horas no seu site)


----------



## joselamego (24 Abr 2022 às 22:00)

StormRic disse:


> Resultado da precipitação do dia 22:


Resumindo : a zona do país em pior situação é trás os montes !

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2022 às 22:23)

tonítruo disse:


> Sabem onde posso consultar os registos de descargas elétricas antigas? (o IPMA só parece disponibilizar as que ocorreram nas últimas 24 horas no seu site)



Só prucurando aqui no fórum, nos tópicos de seguimento da região a pesquisar. Por vezes, para aquelas descargas mais notáveis são publicadas cópias das imagens dos registos de DEA's do IPMA. Não conheço outra forma, a não ser contactar o próprio IPMA indagando dessa possibilidade de consulta.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2022 às 22:26)

tonítruo disse:


> Sabem onde posso consultar os registos de descargas elétricas antigas? (o IPMA só parece disponibilizar as que ocorreram nas últimas 24 horas no seu site)







__





						Lightning & Thunderstorms - Map History
					

Blitzortung.org provides lightning and thunderstorm information in real-time on maps for USA, United Kingdom, Australia, new Zealand, Europa, Africa, Asia and other Countries.




					www.blitzortung.org


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2022 às 22:28)

joselamego disse:


> Resumindo : a zona do país em pior situação é trás os montes !



Isso mesmo. Ainda se esperam mais algumas precipitações até ao fim do mês, mas parece que os acumulados vão ser pouco significativos. Depois, Maio e Junho só conseguirão alterar um pouco a situação em regime normal, mas teriam de ser meses excepcionais, "extremamente chuvosos" para equilibrarem o défice de precipitação herdado dos meses de Outono/Inverno que falharam completamente.


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2022 às 22:41)

TiagoLC disse:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estive a procurar detalhar mais os mapas variando a escala mas não sei se existe essa possibilidade. Para localização no tempo só restringindo o intervalo de pesquisa histórica. Intensidade e localização precisa das DEA é possível?


----------



## tonítruo (25 Abr 2022 às 13:11)

StormRic disse:


> Estive a procurar detalhar mais os mapas variando a escala mas não sei se existe essa possibilidade. Para localização no tempo só restringindo o intervalo de pesquisa histórica. Intensidade e localização precisa das DEA é possível?


Parece que sim e não, no fórum do site encontrei isto:




Segundo essa publicação, eles dão acesso à informação detalhada sobre cada DEA apenas se participarmos no projeto comprando e montando um detetor deles.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Abr 2022 às 17:03)

Boas tardes, 

O mês de Abril ao contrário do que eu pensava parece que está a ser mais quente que o normal na maior parte das estações, com excepção das regiões do litoral junto ao mar. 
Aliado a isso a precipitação na maior parte das zonas foi inferior ao normal com excepção de alguns locais. 
Em consequência de ambos os factores no final do mês deveremos ter um aumento da seca em alguns locais do centro e sul sobretudo. 
Em relação às barragens as melhorias são significativas neste mês face ao mês anterior. 
Agora devemos brevemente entrar no período mais quente e os níveis das barragens devem começar a baixar mas não vejo para já qualquer motivo para preocupações! 

Já agora alguém sabe como está a situação em Espanha neste momento a nível hídrico?


----------



## N_Fig (25 Abr 2022 às 17:08)

Luis Martins disse:


> Têm muitas estações o problema é que muitas delas têm um funcionamento deficiente e fazem estatística baseada em dados que não são fiáveis. Alias a título de exemplo a cobertura do Alentejo é ridícula . A cobertura do Meteoalentejo é muito mais abrangente que a do IPMA . Mais valia a pena fazerem uma parceria e utilizarem a rede do Meteoalentejo . Outra curiosidade pode-se reparar no mapa de percentagem de água no solo que está no site do IPMA . Em certas zonas e certos dias e com precipitação na ordem dos 20 mm/dia  os valores mantem-se  e chegam mesmo a  diminuir . De 21 para 22 não deve ter chovido nada no concelho de Vimioso , em certas quadriculas a percentagem de água no solo diminuiu . O mesmo se passa no concelho de Alcoutim , na area a precipitação é na ordem dos 10 a 15mm e tem quadriculas onde a perc. de agua no solo diminui. Bragança , Mogadouro, Idanha a Nova ...


A rede do MeteoAlentejo teve no passado imensas queixas sobre as condições de imensas das suas estações (não faço a mínima se se mantêm), e essa é uma das razões para o IPMA não ter mais estações: não vale a pena ter mais 100 estações se nem as que têm agora muitas vezes conseguem manter e/ou arranjar a tempo e horas... Dito isto, é verdade que há pontos do país onde a cobertura do IPMA é muito deficiente


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Abr 2022 às 17:50)

Nesse tempo a rede do MeteoAlentejo era de 2 a 3 estações e apesar das críticas às suas instalações conseguia ter dados mais fidignos que a de muitos nas estações presentes na rede Wunderground. 
Com o tempo a rede expandiu se e agora cobre todo o Alentejo, com a qualidade das suas instalações a melhorar graças tb as parcerias, conhecimentos e apoios obtidos. 
Posto so me resta lhe dar os parabéns. 
Quanto ao IPMA é pena que a rede no sul do país ainda seja tão limitada e a manutenção deixe tanto a desejar nesta zona, mas acredito que com o tempo esses problemas sejam resolvidos. 
O Algarve então com as estações coladas ao mar induz sempre em erro sobre o clima e faz esquecer que temos Monchique ou melhor Foia com média anual creio de 1300 mm ou 1600 mm anuais, desculpem não me recordo agora, e que a serra do caldeirão tem cerca de 1100 mm anuais. 
Com isto acho que pelo menos Loulé e São Brás Alportel mereciam estações a funcionar..


----------



## N_Fig (25 Abr 2022 às 18:38)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Nesse tempo a rede do MeteoAlentejo era de 2 a 3 estações e apesar das críticas às suas instalações conseguia ter dados mais fidignos que a de muitos nas estações presentes na rede Wunderground.
> Com o tempo a rede expandiu se e agora cobre todo o Alentejo, com a qualidade das suas instalações a melhorar graças tb as parcerias, conhecimentos e apoios obtidos.
> Posto so me resta lhe dar os parabéns.
> Quanto ao IPMA é pena que a rede no sul do país ainda seja tão limitada e a manutenção deixe tanto a desejar nesta zona, mas acredito que com o tempo esses problemas sejam resolvidos.
> ...


São Brás tinha uma estação do SNIRH e outra na albufeira da Bravura, não sei se ainda funcionam


----------



## Luis Martins (25 Abr 2022 às 23:01)

Além de em certos locais não haver cobertura , noutros as estações poderiam estar melhor colocadas . Em muitos casos as estações do SHIRH estão melhor colocadas que as do IPMA , mas as do SNIRH quase não funcionam . Por exemplo a estação de Lamas de Mouro fica á entrada da povoação de quem vem do Cubalhão ou da Peneda . Fazia muito mais sentido a do SNIRH na Portelinha , que fica muito mais centrada no planalto . A de Pitoes deveria ser reactivada , nao temos uma estação no planalto da Mourela e mesmo o Barroso só com a de Montalegre é muito mal coberto . Em Vimioso não temos estação , o concelho tem 500k2. Na concelho de Nisa também não há nada. A serra algarvia não tem nada também . Se não há verba , bastaria fazer algum protocolo com certos munícipios. Para o municipio que está no terreno a manutenção certamente seria algo fácil de suportar.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Abr 2022 às 09:53)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Em relação às barragens as melhorias são significativas neste mês face ao mês anterior.


Não sei a que barragens te referes...no sul não vejo melhorias significativas. Só se for o Roxo que tem estado a encaixar água de Alqueva. No sul e em particular Baixo Alentejo e Algarve não houve melhoria nenhuma. Odelouca perdeu mesmo 1% na semana passada. O grande destaque desta  Primavera vai apenas para Odeleite que encaixou 9% resultado principalmente do evento de 23 de Março. Esses 9% e mais um tanto em Beliche podem ter salvo a campanha no sotavento.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Abr 2022 às 09:56)

N_Fig disse:


> São Brás tinha uma estação do SNIRH e outra na albufeira da Bravura, não sei se ainda funcionam


Eu seguia essa estação com cerca de 850mm de média...Em 2009/2010 acumulou mais de 1000mm!
Entretanto desapareceu do mapa!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Abr 2022 às 16:47)

trovoadas disse:


> Não sei a que barragens te referes...no sul não vejo melhorias significativas. Só se for o Roxo que tem estado a encaixar água de Alqueva. No sul e em particular Baixo Alentejo e Algarve não houve melhoria nenhuma. Odelouca perdeu mesmo 1% na semana passada. O grande destaque desta  Primavera vai apenas para Odeleite que encaixou 9% resultado principalmente do evento de 23 de Março. Esses 9% e mais um tanto em Beliche podem ter salvo a campanha no sotavento.


Tens no Alentejo o Alvito com um encaixe notável neste mês. Roxo também melhorou entre outras barragens da Bacia do Sado.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Abr 2022 às 18:22)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Tens no Alentejo o Alvito com um encaixe notável neste mês. Roxo também melhorou entre outras barragens da Bacia do Sado.


Tanto o Roxo como Alvito têm ligação a Alqueva. O Roxo tem recebido água de Alqueva e presumo que Alvito também. Eventualmente uma ou outra barragem no vale do Sado tenha subido por mérito próprio


----------



## GSM2046 (27 Abr 2022 às 16:23)

Vem aí um rio atmosférico?


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2022 às 21:23)

GSM2046 disse:


> Vem aí um rio atmosférico?
> Ver anexo 1510



Não chega cá, fica pelos Açores. A crista anticiclónica que desce do anticiclone das Ilhas Britânicas até à Madeira nada deixa passar para Leste.









Spoiler: Previsão frontal MetOffice, saída 12z


----------



## tonítruo (29 Abr 2022 às 23:33)

Trovoada no Sahara


----------



## PedroNTSantos (29 Abr 2022 às 23:58)

tonítruo disse:


> Trovoada no Sahara
> Ver anexo 1515


Impressionante como, mesmo com a ampliação desta imagem, se consegue vislumbrar a mancha branca das estufas na ponta sudeste de Espanha (Almeria)!!....


----------



## jamestorm (30 Abr 2022 às 02:04)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Impressionante como, mesmo com a ampliação desta imagem, se consegue vislumbrar a mancha branca das estufas na ponta sudeste de Espanha (Almeria)!!....


muita da riqueza de Espanha vem daí...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Abr 2022 às 23:13)

Boas, 
Interessantes as previsões dos modelos para o início de Maio com aguaceiros e trovoadas e temperaturas normais para a época. 
Posteriormente poderemos ter uma situação mais estável com temperaturas agradáveis e tempo seco. 
Assim sendo os primeiros 10 dias de Maio poderá vir a ser caracterizado por temperaturas bem acima do normal(média).


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Mai 2022 às 20:59)

Boas, 
Dia quentinho por aqui... Com cerca de 29c.
Em relação às previsões ainda alguma incerteza mas parece que a partir do dia 4 Maio as temperaturas irão subir paulatinamente e roçarao os 30c a partir do dia 6 Maio. 
Recordo que o normal para este mês é de cerca de 20 a 21c a norte e centro e no sul cerca de 23 a 24c.
Resumindo olhando as previsões pelo menos os primeiros 10 dias serão bem acima da média!


----------



## jamestorm (3 Mai 2022 às 00:39)

vem aí o calor em força....
Quanto a trovoadas, nem me lembro do ultimo ano que houve trovoadas de Maio. Sao uma raridade as trovoadas em Portugal, quando noutras décadas vinham sempre, mais ou menos conforme os anos, mas trovoadas nao faltavam. Tantas que houve no passado, às vezes varias em dias seguidos- desde ha uns anos desapareceram  de forma consistente de Portugal as trovoadas.
Vamos ver se é este ano que ha trovados em Maio na Zona Oeste.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (3 Mai 2022 às 01:40)

O pessoal do staff não consegue fixar os tópicos deste mês?


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2022 às 16:21)

jamestorm disse:


> vem aí o calor em força....
> Quanto a trovoadas, nem me lembro do ultimo ano que houve trovoadas de Maio. Sao uma raridade as trovoadas em Portugal, quando noutras décadas vinham sempre, mais ou menos conforme os anos, mas trovoadas nao faltavam. Tantas que houve no passado, às vezes varias em dias seguidos- desde ha uns anos desapareceram  de forma consistente de Portugal as trovoadas.
> Vamos ver se é este ano que ha trovados em Maio na Zona Oeste.



O GFS na saída de hoje das 06z põe para Lisboa zero de precipitação e praticamente zero de CAPE até dia 19.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2022 às 02:46)

GFS 18z: 0,0 mm até dia 19, todos os distritos do Mondego para sul.  O GFS esqueceu-se que estamos em Maio, mês das trovoadas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Mai 2022 às 08:12)

StormRic disse:


> GFS 18z: 0,0 mm até dia 19, todos os distritos do Mondego para sul.  O GFS esqueceu-se que estamos em Maio, mês das trovoadas.


Também se deve ter esquecido que estamos em Maio e não em Junho tal como se olha para as previsões, e vê se para os próximos 15 dias temperaturas bem acima do normal, em muitos dos casos ultrapassando até os 30c.
Recordo que o normal para o mês pela normal 71-00, a mesma oscila entre os 20 a 24c.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Mai 2022 às 18:41)

Pelas previsões Maio será um mês bastante quente, tudo aquilo que não precisávamos, os próximos tempos vão ser complicados, portanto, há que fazer o uso racional da água!


----------



## jamestorm (4 Mai 2022 às 21:38)

depois se calhar, ja no tempo da praia, vamos ter um Junho ou Julho fresco.  Isto esta tudo trocado. ja estou como os velhos...


----------



## Orion (4 Mai 2022 às 21:52)

11 dias para o início dos boletins do NHC. As previsões geralmente são publicadas a 'vintes'.

O Alex regressa, certamente para outra localidade.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mai 2022 às 23:14)

jamestorm disse:


> depois se calhar, ja no tempo da praia, vamos ter um Junho ou Julho fresco.  Isto esta tudo trocado. ja estou como os velhos...


Eu tenho uma opinião bem oposta dessa e acho que este verão vai ser como 2015, 2016 ou 2017 - verões bem quentes um pouco por todo o país. 2020 também foi extremamente quente, mas só no Interior, já que no litoral oeste foi fresco devido à nortada. 

A realidade é que nada impede de que haja verões extremamente quentes, e vendo o gráfico das anomalias do período quente em Portugal não vejo tendência de diminuição de temperatura!


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2022 às 20:26)

GFS 12z com zero ou <1 mm em todas as capitais de distrito excepto interior norte e centro a norte do Tejo.
Claro que as trovoadas em geral não andam pelas capitais, preferem relevos interiores, mas também há necessidade, pelo menos, de rega em todas as outras zonas.
Sublinho novamente preocupação por esta insistência na previsão de baixíssimos acumulados aliada a temperaturas estivais.
Tenho observado a pressa em toda a vegetação rasteira e arbustiva desenvolver a floração e a imediata secura das plantas de baixo para cima.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Mai 2022 às 21:21)

Nos próximos tempos não deverá chover, e as temperaturas serão bem acima do normal. Veremos depois como será a segunda década do mês.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Mai 2022 às 00:01)

StormRic disse:


> GFS 12z com zero ou <1 mm em todas as capitais de distrito excepto interior norte e centro a norte do Tejo.
> Claro que as trovoadas em geral não andam pelas capitais, preferem relevos interiores, mas também há necessidade, pelo menos, de rega em todas as outras zonas.
> Sublinho novamente preocupação por esta insistência na previsão de baixíssimos acumulados aliada a temperaturas estivais.
> Tenho observado a pressa em toda a vegetação rasteira e arbustiva desenvolver a floração e a imediata secura das plantas de baixo para cima.


quando as plantas o fazem e porque o stress hídrico está instalado. Ha que acelerar o ciclo.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2022 às 05:17)

StormRic disse:


> Início de uma semana de máximas estivais, mas de mínimas ainda fora de estação, produzem amplitudes térmicas a aumentar e a ultrapassar os 20ºC em várias estações.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Com as temperaturas a subir mais, quer nas mínimas quer nas máximas, estes valores da Evapotranspiração de referência vão aumentar e prolongar-se por vários dias. Suficiente para anular, se se mantiverem durante uma semana ou mais, o que choveu desde início de Abril na maior parte do território. Em quatro semanas anulariam, caso não chovesse e mantendo-se este nível de Evapotranspiração, a precipitação de Março também. Isto num cálculo grosseiro mas que pode estar próximo da realidade.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2022 às 15:26)

Interessante resultado o do cálculo da Evapotranspiração na área da AML e em especial de Lisboa/cidade: tem o valor mais elevado de todo o território (> 6 mm/dia).
Recomendação portanto para uma rega mais generosa das hortas urbanas da capital.






Embora os mapas mostrem a percentagem de água no solo escalonada em intervalos, e portanto só se detectem variações de um dia para o outro se os valores estiverem próximos dos limites dos intervalos, é possível observar repercussões de um único dia (anteontem, dia 4) nos mapas (comparação entre as 00:00 utc de dia 4 e de dia 5):


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Mai 2022 às 18:15)

Belo cenário (Eumetsat -  6 de Maio, 18h)


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2022 às 21:25)

Mais do que a ausência de acumulados nas próximas semanas, que o GFS nos últimos dias tem estado a prever para várias capitais de distrito (nesta altura não se pode generalizar sequer aos distritos inteiros), o que me impressiona é a quase ausência de CAPE.


----------



## Cesar (6 Mai 2022 às 21:47)

Com este calor dos próximos dias chegam depressa as condições para o flagelo dos incendios.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2022 às 22:56)

Apenas mais um apontamento de um país que odeia as árvores:









						Braga plantou mais de mil árvores nos últimos dois anos mas cidade continua a cozer num caldeirão de betão
					

Em dias quentes, como se esperam neste fim-de-semana, o calor assola quem visita o centro da cidade de Braga. A ausência de árvores no espaço urbano é uma das principais razões que ajuda a explicar o fenómeno.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## jamestorm (6 Mai 2022 às 23:26)

StormRic disse:


> Apenas mais um apontamento de um país que odeia as árvores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nunca consegui perceber esta dendrofobia portuguesa, árvores ao longe ...mas um amor infinito ao eucalipto.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mai 2022 às 00:10)

A conversa é sempre a mesma mas vou referir outra vez para não caír no esquecimento...tudo falha menos a chegada do Verão! Não é uma anormalidade no entanto o problema está para trás. De qualquer  das formas hoje vinha a pensar...caramba só estamos a dia 6 de Maio e já temos uma infinidade de dias nos 30°c pela frente! Enfim...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Mai 2022 às 00:13)

Os dias estão muito longe de estarem quentes aqui. 
No resto do Sul a temperatura vai entre os 29 a 32c. 
Nada de outro mundo.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mai 2022 às 00:14)

jamestorm disse:


> Nunca consegui perceber esta dendrofobia portuguesa, árvores ao longe ...mas um amor infinito ao eucalipto.


As árvores produzem lixo! É o argumento mais comummente utilizado...Há quem diga que é a evolução civilizacional !


----------



## tonítruo (7 Mai 2022 às 00:49)

StormRic disse:


> Mais do que a ausência de acumulados nas próximas semanas, que o GFS nos últimos dias tem estado a prever para várias capitais de distrito (nesta altura não se pode generalizar sequer aos distritos inteiros), o que me impressiona é a quase ausência de CAPE.


Nunca percebi muito bem isso do CAPE, há zonas que quanto têm um valor elevado bombam com trovoadas demoníacas, como é o caso da zona central dos EUA, mas depois há zonas como a metade sul do Mar Vermelho que tem constantemente valores entre os 2000 e 6000J/kg de CAPE mas nem em nuvens resultam...


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2022 às 10:39)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Os dias estão muito longe de estarem quentes aqui.


Se calhar estão frios lol.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mai 2022 às 11:27)

tonítruo disse:


> Nunca percebi muito bem isso do CAPE, há zonas que quanto têm um valor elevado bombam com trovoadas demoníacas, como é o caso da zona central dos EUA, mas depois há zonas como a metade sul do Mar Vermelho que tem constantemente valores entre os 2000 e 6000J/kg de CAPE mas nem em nuvens resultam...


Se calhar é porque há uma diferença de evapotranspiração. É que enquanto a metade sul do Mar Vermelho é um deserto, a zona central dos EUA não é!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2022 às 11:40)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> No resto do Sul a temperatura vai entre os 29 a 32c.
> Nada de outro mundo.


De facto, tendo em conta as temperaturas que a região costuma ter *no verão*, não é nada do outro mundo. No entanto, tendo em conta a altura em que estamos até é algo fora do comum, principalmente devido à duração dos valores. Para um mês em que até mesmo nas zonas mais quentes, a temperatura estará quase 10ºC acima da média durante dias a fio, é bastante preocupante. Nos próximos 10 dias, não se vê nenhum dia em que a temperatura não esteja nos 30ºC. 
Era mesmo o que faltava depois de um inverno terrível, ter logo um mês assim antes do verão.


----------



## Cesar (7 Mai 2022 às 11:47)

Com o vento de Leste depressa vai embora a humidade deixada pelas chuvas dos últimos dias desaparece.


----------



## meteo (7 Mai 2022 às 13:45)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Os dias estão muito longe de estarem quentes aqui.
> No resto do Sul a temperatura vai entre os 29 a 32c.
> Nada de outro mundo.


Dificilmente poderia ser pior (mais quente durante tantos dias seguidos) para a primeira quinzena de maio.


----------



## tonítruo (7 Mai 2022 às 14:09)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Se calhar é porque há uma diferença de evapotranspiração. É que enquanto a metade sul do Mar Vermelho é um deserto, a zona central dos EUA não é!


Não percebo, neste caso, a importância na diferença dos valores de evapotranspiração porque o Mar Vermelho é água, ou seja, uma fonte "ilimitada" de humidade, se tudo imaginaria que um valor elevado de evapotranspiração sobre o Mar Vermelho apenas ajudaria a humidificar as camadas superiores da atmosfera promovendo o desenvolvimento de cúmulos, não?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mai 2022 às 14:24)

tonítruo disse:


> Não percebo, neste caso, a importância na diferença dos valores de evapotranspiração porque o Mar Vermelho é água, ou seja, uma fonte "ilimitada" de humidade, se tudo imaginaria que um valor elevado de evapotranspiração sobre o Mar Vermelho apenas ajudaria a humidificar as camadas superiores da atmosfera promovendo o desenvolvimento de cúmulos, não?


A quantidade de vapor de água produzida através de evapotranspiração é muito, muito maior que a quantidade de vapor de água produzida simplesmente pela evaporação da água do mar. Em zonas subtropicais isso ainda é mais relevante, já que a radiação solar não é suficientemente forte para aquecer a água para esta se tornar vapor de água e condensar. 

Não é também por acaso que a maioria dos oceanos, apesar de serem extremamente ricos em água, são autênticos desertos, não chovendo quase nada por lá! De facto, no Atlântico tropical, uma das maneiras de avistar um continente sem o ver é avistando nuvens, já que o Atlântico Central é um autêntico deserto ao nível da precipitação por estar fora das correntes atmosféricas que transportam vapor de água (associados ao efeito de Coriolis) - apesar, obviamente, de tanto a Amazónia como o Congo serem zonas extremamente húmidas e chuvosas!


----------



## Orion (7 Mai 2022 às 14:33)

tonítruo disse:


> Não percebo, neste caso, a importância na diferença dos valores de evapotranspiração porque o Mar Vermelho é água, ou seja, uma fonte "ilimitada" de humidade, se tudo imaginaria que um valor elevado de evapotranspiração sobre o Mar Vermelho apenas ajudaria a humidificar as camadas superiores da atmosfera promovendo o desenvolvimento de cúmulos, não?



Exemplo  https://academic.oup.com/jge/article/2/3/252/5127617#125521542

Acrescento que o Mar Vermelho é um corpo de água muito estreito.

Ao contrário dos EUA (e parte sul da América do Sul que também tem trovoadas massivas), não há massas de ar frio muito significativas no Médio Oriente. Ter um anticiclone mais móvel é uma enorme assistência.

Outros locais poderiam também ter trovoadas massivas (e/ou com maior frequência) mas a geografia não permite:

Austrália está longe do ar (mais) frio e há sempre um anticiclone mais ou menos casmurro. Os Himalaias são uma parece que impede o calor de se unir com o frio siberiano na Ásia central/leste.


----------



## Orion (7 Mai 2022 às 14:49)

Na Índia, está quase a temporada dos dilúvios (Jun-Set):







Ao 'lado', o inferno:


----------



## tonítruo (7 Mai 2022 às 16:04)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> A quantidade de vapor de água produzida através de evapotranspiração é muito, muito maior que a quantidade de vapor de água produzida simplesmente pela evaporação da água do mar. Em zonas subtropicais isso ainda é mais relevante, já que a radiação solar não é suficientemente forte para aquecer a água para esta se tornar vapor de água e condensar.
> 
> Não é também por acaso que a maioria dos oceanos, apesar de serem extremamente ricos em água, são autênticos desertos, não chovendo quase nada por lá! De facto, no Atlântico tropical, uma das maneiras de avistar um continente sem o ver é avistando nuvens, já que o Atlântico Central é um autêntico deserto ao nível da precipitação por estar fora das correntes atmosféricas que transportam vapor de água (associados ao efeito de Coriolis) - apesar, obviamente, de tanto a Amazónia como o Congo serem zonas extremamente húmidas e chuvosas!


Ah, então quer dizer que baixa evapotranspiração torna "irrelevante" os elevados valores de CAPE, ou seja elevados valores de CAPE só são significativos se ocorrerem sobre terra?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mai 2022 às 16:31)

tonítruo disse:


> Ah, então quer dizer que baixa evapotranspiração torna "irrelevante" os elevados valores de CAPE, ou seja elevados valores de CAPE só são significativos se ocorrerem sobre terra?


O CAPE é insignificante em certas situações, sim.


----------



## tonítruo (7 Mai 2022 às 16:55)

Orion disse:


> Exemplo  https://academic.oup.com/jge/article/2/3/252/5127617#125521542
> 
> Acrescento que o Mar Vermelho é um corpo de água muito estreito.
> 
> ...


Mas se formos a ver, a zona da costa do Mar Vermelho até tem um valor bastante razoável de trovoadas, aí no paper diz que Abha tem 97 dias de trovoada por ano o que é um valor bastante elevado até...


----------



## Orion (7 Mai 2022 às 17:20)

tonítruo disse:


> Mas se formos a ver, a zona da costa do Mar Vermelho até tem um valor bastante razoável de trovoadas, aí no paper diz que Abha tem 97 dias de trovoada por ano o que é um valor bastante elevado até...



Ajuda o facto de estar a ~2000m de altitude. E o Mar Vermelho aquece bastante com a redução da latitude.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Mai 2022 às 07:44)

Bom dia, 
Maio a ser Junho, com temperaturas na 1a dezena idênticas a Junho. 
A percentagem de água no solo descendo a pique, e parece que neste momento o único dia com temperaturas abaixo dos 30c nos próximos dias poderá ser no dia 15 Maio!


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2022 às 21:44)

Era glaciar a qualquer momento. Pode ser amanhã que começa. Quem sabe?


----------



## jamestorm (9 Mai 2022 às 22:52)

O desaparecimento mais ou menos consistente das trovoadas do território nacional, na ultima década, pode ter já que ver em certa medida com o processo de alterações climáticas em curso.

É engraçado que no UK também se tem notado uma diminuição drástica no numero de trovoadas. Há um debate por lá para entender a razão.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2022 às 23:25)

jamestorm disse:


> O desaparecimento mais ou menos consistente das trovoadas do território nacional, na ultima década, pode ter já que ver em certa medida com o processo de alterações climáticas em curso.
> 
> É engraçado que no UK também se tem notado uma diminuição drástica no numero de trovoadas. Há um debate por lá para entender a razão.



Não me parece que exista um desaparecimento das trovoadas! Poderemos fazer até um levantamento mas na minha memória, a ideia que fica é talvez de uma transferência das épocas tradicionais para outras alturas do ano, eu diria mesmo de uma dispersão ao longo do ano, condicionada, claro, pela existência de eventos sinópticos propícios ao seu aparecimento.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Mai 2022 às 23:32)

StormRic disse:


> Não me parece que exista um desaparecimento das trovoadas! Poderemos fazer até um levantamento mas na minha memória, a ideia que fica é talvez de uma transferência das épocas tradicionais para outras alturas do ano, eu diria mesmo de uma dispersão ao longo do ano, condicionada, claro, pela existência de eventos sinópticos propícios ao seu aparecimento.


a ultima trovoada digna desse nome que me lembro foi a de Julho de ha dois anos, uma madrugada intensa ...desde esse dia, aqui na região Oeste nao tivemos mais nada de significativo.
Existe uma consistente diminuição nos últimos 10 anos, acho isso inegável pelo menos na região onde vivo.  as outas regiões digam-me vocês ...


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2022 às 23:43)

jamestorm disse:


> a ultima trovoada digna desse nome que me lembro foi a de Julho de ha dois anos, uma madrugada intensa ...desde esse dia, aqui na região Oeste nao tivemos mais nada de significativo.
> Existe uma consistente diminuição nos últimos 10 anos, acho isso inegável pelo menos na região onde vivo.  as outas regiões digam-me vocês ...



Pode ser uma experiência local, é possível que com a alteração do coberto vegetal e uso do solo em certos sítios as trovoadas estejam a ser inibidas. @windchill e vários outros membros especialistas em fotografia de actividade eléctrica talvez possam dar uma contribuição para este interessante debate. Será que os registos do IPMA ao longo dos anos podem ser acessíveis ou já terá sido feito algum estudo?
Pessolamente, como fanático muito amador de trovoadas, e procurando sempre acompanhar o que ocorre no território, a minha impressão é de que não deve haver uma diminuição do total de trovoadas ao longo do ano, mas talvez uma distribuição mais espalhada no calendário. Provavelmente também haverá uma redistribuição espacial, algumas zonas com menos mas outras com mais.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mai 2022 às 23:51)

jamestorm disse:


> Existe uma consistente diminuição nos últimos 10 anos, acho isso inegável pelo menos na região onde vivo. as outas regiões digam-me vocês ...


Poderá depender da região, não sei! Eu sou novo, mas também tenho notado uma diminuição das trovoadas nos últimos anos aqui na minha zona. Já para não falar das histórias que os meus pais e os meus avós me contam de trovoadas que houve no passado e confirmam também que ocorriam com mais frequência. Aqui na minha zona, a Serra de S. Mamede tem um historial de grandes trovoadas no passado que até causaram cheias significativas. Nos últimos anos, tem sido o contrário e a serra parece servir de escudo muitas das vezes. Depende de certos fatores possivelmente.
A minha zona não é das que mais tem trovoadas, pelo contrário, até acho que na generalidade do interior é das que menos tem, mas nos últimos anos tem sido mais escasso e quando aparece é tudo muito mais residual. Lembro-me de em certos anos haver vários dias seguidos com trovoadas.


----------



## tonítruo (10 Mai 2022 às 00:19)

Por aqui, na zona de Albufeira, dá-me a sensação de haver um aumento parece-me ser mais frequente acordar de noite com trovões próximos e já pra não falar de que trovoadas como deve ser (pelo menos 20-30 minutos e com boa frequência de relâmpagos) têm acontecido em tempos recentes: 20 de março deste ano, 14 de setembro de 2021 e 30 de novembro de 2020 (salvo erro) mas como esta não é a zona de todo com mais trovoadas aqui do Algarve, pode ser coincidência...


----------



## windchill (10 Mai 2022 às 00:35)

StormRic disse:


> Pode ser uma experiência local, é possível que com a alteração do coberto vegetal e uso do solo em certos sítios as trovoadas estejam a ser inibidas. @windchill e vários outros membros especialistas em fotografia de actividade eléctrica talvez possam dar uma contribuição para este interessante debate. Será que os registos do IPMA ao longo dos anos podem ser acessíveis ou já terá sido feito algum estudo?
> Pessolamente, como fanático muito amador de trovoadas, e procurando sempre acompanhar o que ocorre no território, a minha impressão é de que não deve haver uma diminuição do total de trovoadas ao longo do ano, mas talvez uma distribuição mais espalhada no calendário. Provavelmente também haverá uma redistribuição espacial, algumas zonas com menos mas outras com mais.


A sensação que tenho é que as trovoadas aqui pelo litoral têm diminuído progressivamente ao longo das ultimas décadas. Talvez o crescente aquecimento do interior da PI nos últimos anos, aumente a intensidade do regime de brisas marítimas/nortadas na costa oeste/sul de PT, o que acaba por inibir consideravelmente a formação de convecção mais próximo das zonas marítimas, que entretanto é 'levada' para locais mais interiores, nomeadamente Espanha. Ainda assim noto que, de Setembro a Novembro, existem alguns eventos interessantes, especialmente no mar, devido ao maior aquecimento das águas nessa altura do ano. No geral anda tudo muito mais irregular ao longo dos últimos anos e apesar de esporadicamente haver um ou outro bom evento eléctrico, são situações que não se prolongam por muitos dias. E efectivamente as típicas trovoadas de Maio andam meio desaparecidas... Já agora convido-vos a ver na seguinte ligação, o arquivo dos mapas de geopotencial de 25/abril a 10/maio de 1990, que me lembro de, com apenas 14 anos, ver uma sequência de dias quase consecutivos de trovoadas de final de tarde, algumas muito intensas, que ocorreram na margem sul do Tejo. Nunca mais vi nada igual até aos dias de hoje...

-» Abril/Maio de 1990

Para quem tiver curiosidade, deixo aqui uma ligação de alguns dos meus registos de arquivos que tenho na drive, e que podem ser uteis para analise e estudo.

-» Análise e Estudo - Situações de interesse


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2022 às 01:57)

windchill disse:


> A sensação que tenho é que as trovoadas aqui pelo litoral têm diminuído progressivamente ao longo das ultimas décadas. *Talvez o crescente aquecimento do interior da PI nos últimos anos, aumente a intensidade do regime de brisas marítimas/nortadas na costa oeste/sul de PT, o que acaba por inibir consideravelmente a formação de convecção mais próximo das zonas marítimas, que entretanto é 'levada' para locais mais interiores, nomeadamente Espanha*. Ainda assim noto que, de Setembro a Novembro, ainda existem alguns eventos interessantes, especialmente no mar, devido ao maior aquecimento das águas nessa altura do ano. No geral anda tudo muito mais irregular ao longo dos últimos anos e apesar de esporadicamente haver um ou outro bom evento eléctrico, são situações que não se prolongam por muitos dias. E efectivamente as típicas trovoadas de Maio andam meio desaparecidas... Já agora convido-vos a ver na seguinte ligação, o arquivo dos mapas de geopotencial de 25/abril a 10/maio de 1990, que me lembro de, com apenas 14 anos, ver uma sequência de dias quase consecutivos de trovoadas de final de tarde, algumas muito intensas, que ocorreram na margem sul do Tejo. Nunca mais vi nada igual até aos dias de hoje...
> 
> -» Abril/Maio de 1990
> 
> ...


Não acho que tenha a ver com isso. As trovoadas mais intensas na primavera/verão nunca aparecerão no litoral se não houver uma cut-off nas redondezas, pois essas bloqueiam qualquer efeito marítimo e as células rumam em direção ao litoral sem qualquer enfraquecimento. E tem que ser uma cut-off bem definida ou bem posicionada. Isto serve também para o interior, pois este também sofre com o efeito marítimo. Mas essas depressões são raras, pelo menos na última década mal se viram, em comparação com as anteriores. Talvez voltem em força nesta década.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2022 às 03:05)

windchill disse:


> Já agora convido-vos a ver na seguinte ligação, o arquivo dos mapas de geopotencial de 25/abril a 10/maio de 1990, que me lembro de, com apenas 14 anos, ver uma sequência de dias quase consecutivos de trovoadas de final de tarde, algumas muito intensas, que ocorreram na margem sul do Tejo. Nunca mais vi nada igual até aos dias de hoje...
> 
> -» Abril/Maio de 1990
> 
> ...



 tenho essas datas na memória e de ter andado à "caça" dessas trovoadas. Na altura os registos eram, obviamente, em filme, principalmente diapositivo. Merece uma investigação nos arquivos e digitalizar algumas imagens; também consultar o diário de observações que mantinha nessa altura.
Obrigado pela partilha dos teus registos, sem dúvida preciosos!

Talvez por ter vivido mais de uma década em Carcavelos em frente à praia, foram as trovoadas que observava facilmente da varanda as que mais me impressionaram. Aliás foi na sequência de uma série de trovoadas em Junho de 2014, e das fotos que obtive, que me decidi a juntar-me activamente a este Fórum, do qual já era seguidor havia algum tempo. Desde então a informação que obtive por via das inumeráveis contribuições dos membros, terá aumentado a minha percepção do número de trovoadas que ocorrem por todo o território. Aliado ao local de observação onde vivia e de ter assistido de cadeira e balcão a vários eventos notáveis, ficou-me na ideia de que nesta zona, e pelo menos até 2016, o número de trovoadas não estava a diminuir. Reforço a hipótese de que as variações para maior ou menor frequência sejam localizadas em diferentes regiões.


----------



## Iceberg (10 Mai 2022 às 09:34)

Com uma tendência crescente nos últimos anos de uma maior dificuldade do ar frio em penetrar nas camadas superiores da atmosfera nas nossas latitudes, e a consequente redução da interação do ar frio com o ar quente, parece-me que as condições propícias às mesmas têm reduzido na nossa geografia.

Por exemplo, no planalto mirandês as trovoadas no Verão eram (parece-me) bem mais frequentes e intensas no passado, assim como as típicas trovoadas do mês de maio, que apesar de nascerem no interior, conseguiam chegar ao litoral.

Interessante discussão neste tópico.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2022 às 15:07)

Iceberg disse:


> Interessante discussão neste tópico.



Pode dar para traçar um mapa das variações regionais e/ou locais, segundo as observações, opiniões e outros dados coligidos pelas várias contribuições dos membros do Fórum. E cruzar com dados oficiais ou de tendências climatológicas.

Um dos dados observacionais era o número de dias com trovoada, incluído nos Anuários do Observatório do  Infante D.Luís (Escola Politécnica, Lisboa, 1853-1946), depois Instituto do Infante D.Luís aquando da criação do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional; Anuários do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional, depois Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica. Esses dados também constam nas Normais. Mais recentemente existirão, certamente, os registos detalhados das Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas que constituem uma monitorização muito mais rigorosa e completa do que as antigas observações de meteorologistas e observadores meteorológicos.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mai 2022 às 15:31)

StormRic disse:


> Pode dar para traçar um mapa das variações regionais e/ou locais, segundo as observações, opiniões e outros dados coligidos pelas várias contribuições dos membros do Fórum. E cruzar com dados oficiais ou de tendências climatológicas.
> 
> Um dos dados observacionais era o número de dias com trovoada, incluído nos Anuários do Observatório do  Infante D.Luís (Escola Politécnica, Lisboa, 1853-1946), depois Instituto do Infante D.Luís aquando da criação do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional; Anuários do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional, depois Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica. Esses dados também constam nas Normais. Mais recentemente existirão, certamente, os registos detalhados das Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas que constituem uma monitorização muito mais rigorosa e completa do que as antigas observações de meteorologistas e observadores meteorológicos.



Qual é a definição de um dia de trovoada? Se houver pelo menos um raio a x distância do ponto de observação?


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2022 às 15:58)

guimeixen disse:


> Qual é a definição de um dia de trovoada? Se houver pelo menos um raio a x distância do ponto de observação?



A definição devia estar nos Anuários onde figurava esse "parâmetro". Note-se que a observação era visual, dependente portanto de vários factores entre os quais a própria orografia em volta da estação do observador e a nebulosidade baixa e/ou de cobertura do céu. No entanto, no Anuário em papel mais recente de que disponho, 1988, existe apenas a indicação TR, número de dias com trovoada para cada mês. Não esclarece se a observação inclui apenas relâmpagos, observação visual de descargas (raios) ou ainda observação auditiva (trovão). Se a observação fôr tão abrangente como "relâmpagos" então a distância à estação pode ser tão grande como uma centena de quilómetros se a estação se situar na costa. Merece uma investigação mais profunda ou talvez a ajuda de um Observador Meteorologista conhecedor dos procedimentos de outrora.


----------



## windchill (10 Mai 2022 às 17:06)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Não acho que tenha a ver com isso. As trovoadas mais intensas na primavera/verão nunca aparecerão no litoral se não houver uma cut-off nas redondezas, pois essas bloqueiam qualquer efeito marítimo e as células rumam em direção ao litoral sem qualquer enfraquecimento. E tem que ser uma cut-off bem definida ou bem posicionada. Isto serve também para o interior, pois este também sofre com o efeito marítimo. Mas essas depressões são raras, pelo menos na última década mal se viram, em comparação com as anteriores. Talvez voltem em força nesta década.


Concordo, a posição das cut-offs é de primordial importância para que as trovoadas se aproximem do litoral, especialmente quando se posicionam a SO/S da PI, com eventos de trovoada mais 'democráticos' ao longo de PT. Os pequenos cavados com circulação de S e fracos gradientes de pressão à superfície também nos proporcionam por vezes boas surpresas, em especial no interior norte e centro.


----------



## windchill (10 Mai 2022 às 17:13)

Este 'pdf' do AEMET tem dados muito interessantes e precisos também para PT 

CLIMATOLOGÍA DE DESCARGAS ELÉCTRICAS Y DE DÍAS DE TORMENTA EN ESPAÑA


----------



## N_Fig (10 Mai 2022 às 17:20)

As fichas do IPMA incluem normais de dias de trovoada, se não estou em erro


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mai 2022 às 17:50)

N_Fig disse:


> As fichas do IPMA incluem normais de dias de trovoada, se não estou em erro


As fichas do IPMA só a média 71-00 é que contém o nº médio de dias de trovoada mensal. por exemplo, Faro tem uma média anual de 14 dias com trovoada, meses mais propícios entre Setembro a Novembro e Fevereiro a Abril, Maio é mais imprevisível embora este ano já tenha feito. 

Os episódios de trovoada no Algarve, 99.9% são verificadas com condições de cut-off's, 0.1% são de frentes/pós frontais quando os mesmos ainda chegam cá


----------



## windchill (10 Mai 2022 às 18:14)

guimeixen disse:


> Qual é a definição de um dia de trovoada? Se houver pelo menos um raio a x distância do ponto de observação?


Para nós que fotografamos trovoada, é mas importante ter noção dos locais/alturas do ano com maior densidade de DEA, que propriamente o nº de dias com trovoada. Prefiro muito mais um evento como o de Setembro do ano passado, perto de Montemor-O-Novo, que vários eventos com 4 ou 5 raios esporádicos cada, que acontece por exemplo nos pós-frontais de inverno, em especial no litoral norte e centro…


----------



## André Ultra (10 Mai 2022 às 21:20)

Não consigo ver as previsões de Abril


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2022 às 23:24)

windchill disse:


> Concordo, a posição das cut-offs é de primordial importância para que as trovoadas se aproximem do litoral, especialmente quando se posicionam a SO/S da PI, com eventos de trovoada mais 'democráticos' ao longo de PT. Os pequenos cavados com circulação de S e fracos gradientes de pressão à superfície também nos proporcionam por vezes boas surpresas, em especial no interior norte e centro.


Sem dúvida que o interior beneficia de outro tipo de situações. Mesmo no litoral não é só com cut-offs, mas quase sempre só com estas é que podemos ver trovoadas mais raras, que fazem concorrência às do centro da Europa.

Basta recuar à de 13/16 de Junho de 2006, em que se formou aquele MCS que afetou o Algarve e Alentejo. Em vários anos dessa década ocorreram outras cut-offs iguais. Muitas outras nos anos 80/90. Na última década despareceram, daí sentir-se aquela ausência das fortes trovoadas que vinham do interior.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mai 2022 às 00:45)

Na serra do caldeirão nota-se a redução das trovoadas  e de que maneira ! Aquelas trovoadas de final do Verão/início de Outono e Primavera/início de Verão praticamente desapareceram. 
O que é feito das trovoadas  do interior alentejano? Supostamente das zonas com mais trovoadas do país...A explicação  no entanto parece óbvia...com uma predominância de tempo anti-ciclónico com ar quente e estável dificilmente se forma conveção e consequentes trovoadas. Basta ver o que se está a passar agora. Uma "estabilidade" fortíssima logo no ínicio de Maio com ar quente e seco. É um salto direto para o Verão!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Mai 2022 às 10:42)

Desculpem se não fôr o tópico correto mas este tipo de publicações fazem-me confusão devido ao alarmismo que causam (muito mais na altura em que vivemos). Este post foi feito pelo "André do tempo" no Facebook ontem. Que modelos preveem 40º de temperatura para Portugal nas próximas 2 semanas? Não é um pouco irresponsável este tipo de publicações, muito mais numa página que tem quase 37 mil seguidores?


----------



## Iceberg (11 Mai 2022 às 10:55)

trovoadas disse:


> Na serra do caldeirão nota-se a redução das trovoadas  e de que maneira ! Aquelas trovoadas de final do Verão/início de Outono e Primavera/início de Verão praticamente desapareceram.
> O que é feito das trovoadas  do interior alentejano? Supostamente das zonas com mais trovoadas do país...A explicação  no entanto parece óbvia...com uma predominância de tempo anti-ciclónico com ar quente e estável dificilmente se forma conveção e consequentes trovoadas. Basta ver o que se está a passar agora. Uma "estabilidade" fortíssima logo no ínicio de Maio com ar quente e seco. É um salto direto para o Verão!


Exatamente, ausência de ar frio em altitude. Estão a perder-se as estações de transição, e a ganhar forma duas estações anuais, verão e inverno, embora o primeiro mais prolongado.


----------



## Iceberg (11 Mai 2022 às 10:56)

Infelizmente é o retrato da sociedade atual, potenciado pelas redes sociais e imprensa alarmista.

Então nesse e outros grupos do Facebook, o cataclismo climático está sempre presente, faça sol ou faça chuva.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2022 às 11:54)

trovoadas disse:


> Na serra do caldeirão nota-se a redução das trovoadas  e de que maneira !


Na serra de S.Mamede a mesma situação... Não tenho dúvidas, que há muito menos trovoadas do que havia há 20 anos, e quando aparece algo é sempre muito disperso e fraco, na maioria das vezes as células seguem em relação á beira interior, ficando esta zona às " escuras", a razão disto acontecer desconheço mas parece-me que noutras zonas do país também tem havido uma redução das trovoadas.
 É curioso que em relação às páginas amadoras de meteo nas redes sociais, cheguei a ver páginas que previam muita trovoada nesta primavera, verificou-se precisamente o contrário.


----------



## windchill (11 Mai 2022 às 12:00)

Falta frio em altitude, que vem com os cavados ou cut-offs bem posicionadas, temos o anticiclone cada vez mais forte e persistente e a baixa termica no interior da PI que potenciam regimes de brisas e nortadas no litoral, pouca humidade nos 700hpa, dorsais muito activas, enfim.... lá se vão as nossas trovoadas


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2022 às 12:40)

Costuma-se dizer que Maio é o mês das trovoadas, mas hoje em dia o mês do sol e calor.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Mai 2022 às 12:47)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Ver anexo 1549
> 
> Desculpem se não fôr o tópico correto mas este tipo de publicações fazem-me confusão devido ao alarmismo que causam (muito mais na altura em que vivemos). Este post foi feito pelo "André do tempo" no Facebook ontem. Que modelos preveem 40º de temperatura para Portugal nas próximas 2 semanas? Não é um pouco irresponsável este tipo de publicações, muito mais numa página que tem quase 37 mil seguidores?


Não há aqui alarmismo nenhum. Eu sou o responsável por esse projeto e efetivamente vários modelos colocam ou colocavam uma massa de ar mais quente a partir das 192h (sobretudo o GFS). Não foi escrita mentira alguma, nem a intenção era causar alarme. 

As previsões são assim mesmo, e neste projeto não me limito a escrever e analisar o tempo que vai fazer nas próximas horas. Nem toda a gente (ou praticamente ninguém) acompanha os modelos e gosto de mostrar aquilo que vai sendo modelado seja a curto ou longo prazo. Se as previsões não se concretizarem, faz parte! Foi escrito nessa publicação que este tipo de previsão (a longo prazo) não tem fiabilidade.

Há alarmismo sim em muita comunicação social, mas nesse projeto posso garantir que não existe.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2022 às 13:03)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Ver anexo 1549
> 
> Desculpem se não fôr o tópico correto mas este tipo de publicações fazem-me confusão devido ao alarmismo que causam (muito mais na altura em que vivemos). Este post foi feito pelo "André do tempo" no Facebook ontem. Que modelos preveem 40º de temperatura para Portugal nas próximas 2 semanas? Não é um pouco irresponsável este tipo de publicações, muito mais numa página que tem quase 37 mil seguidores?


Muito sinceramente, não vejo nenhum mal nessa publicação, nem alarmismos, tendo em conta que refere que essa situação é a longo prazo e que "previsões a longo prazo têm sempre uma baixa ou nula probabilidade de se concretizarem". E sim, o GFS e o ECM nos últimos 2/3 dias têm vindo a mostrar a possibilidade de 40ºC ou lá perto, por volta de dia 20. O GFS na saída das 06z retirou essas temperaturas, mas o ECM continua a mostrar esse cenário, com mais impacto em Espanha, mas para a região Sul também coloca temperaturas anormalmente elevadas para o mês em questão.





Mais uma vez, é uma possibilidade e ninguém disse que isso vai realmente acontecer. Ainda há uns dias vi um comentário numa publicação onde constava "ainda estou à espera dos 50ºC que aqui se falava". De facto, nesse página referiu-se a previsão de 50ºC, mas era na Índia e no Paquistão e dizia lá especificamente esses locais.
Às vezes estas coisas só me fazem concluir de que algumas pessoas só têm vontade de implicar. Claro que é mais fácil do que ler tudo na íntegra.


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2022 às 13:32)

Não dá para discernir bem, mas há uma depressão (nos níveis altos) por cima da Madeira.






O mais relevante será provavelmente a poeira (motivo pelo qual esta intervenção está aqui publicada).


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mai 2022 às 13:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Na serra do caldeirão nota-se a redução das trovoadas  e de que maneira ! Aquelas trovoadas de final do Verão/início de Outono e Primavera/início de Verão praticamente desapareceram.
> O que é feito das trovoadas  do interior alentejano? Supostamente das zonas com mais trovoadas do país...A explicação  no entanto parece óbvia...com uma predominância de tempo anti-ciclónico com ar quente e estável dificilmente se forma conveção e consequentes trovoadas. Basta ver o que se está a passar agora. Uma "estabilidade" fortíssima logo no ínicio de Maio com ar quente e seco. É um salto direto para o Verão!


Em Maio, noto claramente, como é o mês de faço anos, essa redução, lembro-me na década de 90 ou 2000, ir às festas ao Alte ou à motocross em Cortelha e era raro o ano em que não havia trovoadas, uma vez tive que vir comer a caracolada em casa, porque choveu e trovejou sempre desde do Alte, Barranco do Velho até a casa. Agora, este ano, aconteceu no dia 2 de Maio, algo idêntico mas foi um episódio esporádico, enquanto antigamente havia Maios em que tinha semanas que havia sempre uns dias seguidos com festival no Caldeirão e chovia qualquer coisa ao final da tarde, por aqui, quando as células desciam, agora caput.

E eu pergunto-te aonde andam as tuas amigas?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Mai 2022 às 13:59)

Basta olhar aos modelos para se perceber que a partir do dia 20 Maio as temperaturas poderão subir e bem!


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2022 às 19:18)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Basta olhar aos modelos para se perceber que a partir do dia 20 Maio as temperaturas poderão subir e bem!



Sim, vão voltar a subir, mas o GFS na saída das 12z já não está tão entusiasmado como antes, os valores estarão à volta dos que estiveram nesta primeira "onda".


----------



## jamestorm (11 Mai 2022 às 20:12)

incrivel este calor, completamente fora do normal..tenho a sensação e estar em Julho ou Agosto. E nao ha fim à vista.
Sinceramente ja estou farto do Calor e ainda só agora começamos...


----------



## squidward (11 Mai 2022 às 21:05)

Infelizmente parece que Maio cada vez mais será mais o "primeiro" mês de Verão. Longe vão os tempos em que este mês era de Trovoadas.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mai 2022 às 22:30)

Boas ainda à pouco estive a ver o seguimento de Junho de 2006 que alguém aqui no fórum avivou a memória e é simplesmente surreal!
Que clima é este que estamos a viver?...vamos pagar isto bem caro!


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2022 às 22:44)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas ainda à pouco estive a ver o seguimento de Junho de 2006 que alguém aqui no fórum avivou a memória e é simplesmente surreal!
> Que clima é este que estamos a viver?...vamos pagar isto bem caro!



O sul da Península Ibérica parece ir a caminho de ser uma extensão, em termos climáticos, do Norte de África próximo. Para o nosso território tal situação poderá abranger os distritos a sul do Tejo. Há amplitudes térmicas aliadas a máximas extremas  e humidade relativa baixíssima que são dignas do deserto. E essas condições começam a extravasar dos meses de Verão, sendo esta estação esticada de Maio a Setembro.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2022 às 22:58)

StormRic disse:


> E essas condições começam a extravasar dos meses de Verão, sendo esta estação esticada de Maio a *Setembro*.


Outubro.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2022 às 23:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> Outubro.



Também, infelizmente.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2022 às 23:22)

StormRic disse:


> O sul da Península Ibérica parece ir a caminho de ser uma extensão, em termos climáticos, do Norte de África próximo. Para o nosso território tal situação poderá abranger os distritos a sul do Tejo. Há amplitudes térmicas aliadas a máximas extremas  e humidade relativa baixíssima que são dignas do deserto. E essas condições começam a extravasar dos meses de Verão, sendo esta estação esticada de Maio a Setembro.


A mim parece-me que o interior, na generalidade, está suscetível a isso. O cenário atual no distrito de Bragança e norte do distrito da Guarda demonstra também o quão seca é aquela zona. Aliás, penso até que a zona mais seca do continente fica algures no Vale do Douro junto à fronteira e não no Sul. 
A seca no Sul persiste mais porque as cut-off's são cada vez menos comuns, mas quando aparece algo desse género, e se a mesma ficar numa posição favorável, acaba por ter boa chuva como aconteceu em Março deste ano. Os acumulados só foram mais significativos porque na 2ª quinzena do mês apareceu uma cut-off, se fossemos contar apenas com as superfícies frontais que passaram no início tinha sido mais um mês seco. A zona de Trás-Os-Montes não beneficiou desse padrão em março, nem beneficiou das poucas frentes que apareceram porque chegavam sempre cá todas desfeitas e após atravessarem as montanhas, ainda pior.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Mai 2022 às 13:22)

joralentejano disse:


> A mim parece-me que o interior, na generalidade, está suscetível a isso. O cenário atual no distrito de Bragança e norte do distrito da Guarda demonstra também o quão seca é aquela zona. Aliás, penso até que a zona mais seca do continente fica algures no Vale do Douro junto à fronteira e não no Sul.
> A seca no Sul persiste mais porque as cut-off's são cada vez menos comuns, mas quando aparece algo desse género, e se a mesma ficar numa posição favorável, acaba por ter boa chuva como aconteceu em Março deste ano. Os acumulados só foram mais significativos porque na 2ª quinzena do mês apareceu uma cut-off, se fossemos contar apenas com as superfícies frontais que passaram no início tinha sido mais um mês seco. A zona de Trás-Os-Montes não beneficiou desse padrão em março, nem beneficiou das poucas frentes que apareceram porque chegavam sempre cá todas desfeitas e após atravessarem as montanhas, ainda pior.


mas quem atravessa Tras-os-Montes e a zona da guarda vê muito arvoredo e tipo de vegetação densa que nao lembra a desertificação em curso...enquanto no Alentejo é oura historia infelizmente, por vezes ja parece a savana em certas zonas...


----------



## jamestorm (12 Mai 2022 às 13:25)

Precisamente neste momento o radar mostra algumas células a atravessar Tras-os-montes e Beira Alta, é so palha ou cai mesmo algo por lá? Pessoal dessas zonas?


----------



## Nickname (12 Mai 2022 às 13:33)

jamestorm disse:


> mas quem atravessa Tras-os-Montes e a zona da guarda vê muito arvoredo e tipo de vegetação densa que nao lembra a desertificação em curso...enquanto no Alentejo é oura historia infelizmente, por vezes ja parece a savana em certas zonas...


São áreas vastas e diversas, a zona da Guarda não é a mais seca do distrito, quem vai de Viseu para Nordeste, sente uma grande diferença na paisagem a partir duma linha imaginária que ligue Trancoso/Mêda, a Este dessa linha e até ao Douro, há zonas bem secas.
Entre Mêda e Foz Côa, dia 8 deste mês





Entre Foz Côa e Moncorvo


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2022 às 14:43)

jamestorm disse:


> mas quem atravessa Tras-os-Montes e a zona da guarda vê muito arvoredo e tipo de vegetação densa que nao lembra a desertificação em curso...enquanto no Alentejo é oura historia infelizmente, por vezes ja parece a savana em certas zonas...


Se falarmos apenas da zona envolvente da cidade da Guarda, a mesma ainda beneficia bastante com precipitação devido também à orografia da Serra da Estrela, mas no caso da zona norte do distrito, tal como referi, já não é bem assim.
Ainda nunca estive em Trás-Os-Montes, não conheço bem a zona. No entanto, pelas fotos que vejo algumas vezes da região e agora aquelas que o @Nickname publicou dá para perceber bem que a paisagem é seca. Aliás, as caraterísticas da vegetação até parecem ser muito idênticas à da zona de Mértola, que é das mais secas da região sul.
A única zona do Alentejo que conheço e onde me faz lembrar uma savana é a de Castro Verde. Certamente haverão outras idênticas, mas que ainda nunca visitei.
De resto, até acho que, pelo menos o Alentejo Central e o Alto Alentejo até são bastante ricos em vegetação. A minha zona é das mais quentes e secas da região e tem bastante vegetação. Acho bem pior o norte do distrito de Portalegre que se resume a eucaliptos e é onde chove mais.
A diferença do Alentejo para o Interior Norte é o relevo. Claro que o relevo do Alentejo faz lembrar mais o deserto.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Mai 2022 às 15:19)

AndréFrade disse:


> Não há aqui alarmismo nenhum. Eu sou o responsável por esse projeto e efetivamente vários modelos colocam ou colocavam uma massa de ar mais quente a partir das 192h (sobretudo o GFS). Não foi escrita mentira alguma, nem a intenção era causar alarme.
> 
> As previsões são assim mesmo, e neste projeto não me limito a escrever e analisar o tempo que vai fazer nas próximas horas. Nem toda a gente (ou praticamente ninguém) acompanha os modelos e gosto de mostrar aquilo que vai sendo modelado seja a curto ou longo prazo. Se as previsões não se concretizarem, faz parte! Foi escrito nessa publicação que este tipo de previsão (a longo prazo) não tem fiabilidade.
> 
> Há alarmismo sim em muita comunicação social, mas nesse projeto posso garantir que não existe.


Embora eu acredite que não quisesses causar qualquer alarmismo e até tenhas avisado que estas previsões nunca são certas, há que ter noção do impacto do que disseste que podia acontecer: literalmente nunca houve temperaturas acima dos 40 ºC em Portugal em maio (pelo menos na rede do IPMA), seria uma situação completamente histórica


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2022 às 15:29)

N_Fig disse:


> Embora eu acredite que não quisesses causar qualquer alarmismo e até tenhas avisado que estas previsões nunca são certas, há que ter noção do impacto do que disseste que podia acontecer: literalmente nunca houve temperaturas acima dos 40 ºC em Portugal em maio (pelo menos na rede do IPMA), seria uma situação completamente histórica


Houve sim! Em maio de 2015, na estação de Beja.

Aconteça ou não, o que é certo é que os modelos continuam a ameaçar temperaturas bastante altas depois de dia 20. Esperemos é que continuem a adiar.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Mai 2022 às 15:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Houve sim! Em maio de 2015, na estação de Beja.
> 
> Aconteça ou não, o que é certo é que os modelos continuam a ameaçar temperaturas bastante altas depois de dia 20. Esperemos é que continuem a adiar.


Tecnicamente eu tenho razão, porque a temperatura foi de exatamente 40 ºC, logo não foi superior a isso


----------



## jamestorm (12 Mai 2022 às 15:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Se falarmos apenas da zona envolvente da cidade da Guarda, a mesma ainda beneficia bastante com precipitação devido também à orografia da Serra da Estrela, mas no caso da zona norte do distrito, tal como referi, já não é bem assim.
> Ainda nunca estive em Trás-Os-Montes, não conheço bem a zona. No entanto, pelas fotos que vejo algumas vezes da região e agora aquelas que o @Nickname publicou dá para perceber bem que a paisagem é seca. Aliás, as caraterísticas da vegetação até parecem ser muito idênticas à da zona de Mértola, que é das mais secas da região sul.
> A única zona do Alentejo que conheço e onde me faz lembrar uma savana é a de Castro Verde. Certamente haverão outras idênticas, mas que ainda nunca visitei.
> De resto, até acho que, pelo menos o Alentejo Central e o Alto Alentejo até são bastante ricos em vegetação. A minha zona é das mais quentes e secas da região e tem bastante vegetação. Acho bem pior o norte do distrito de Portalegre que se resume a eucaliptos e é onde chove mais.
> A diferença do Alentejo para o Interior Norte é o relevo. Claro que o relevo do Alentejo faz lembrar mais o deserto.


Tás os montes é completamente diferente da vegetação do Alentejo, a Beira entendo o q dizes. Pois há zonas de mato baixo rasteira, mas no geral é muito diferente da paisagem Alentejana no q toca a vegetação. É tudo mais verde ... Não quer dizer q A Beira não venha a ser um Alentejo no futuro, e que não esteja a evoluir já nesse sentido.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2022 às 15:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Tecnicamente eu tenho razão, porque a temperatura foi de exatamente 40 ºC, logo não foi superior a isso


Certo, mas lá por nunca ter acontecido, não quer dizer que não venha a acontecer. Tenho as minhas dúvidas, mas este ano tem estado a surpreender sempre pela negativa a nível climático, portanto já se pode estar à espera de tudo.
Continuo a achar que a publicação não tem qualquer tipo de alarmismo, porque a pessoa em questão foi bem específica. No tópico de previsão até 2 semanas têm estado a ser publicados mapas com 44ºC e ninguém lá vai dizer nada e isso também pode causar alarmismo para quem não perceba muito do assunto.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Mai 2022 às 16:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Certo, mas lá por nunca ter acontecido, não quer dizer que não venha a acontecer. Tenho as minhas dúvidas, mas este ano tem estado a surpreender sempre pela negativa a nível climático, portanto já se pode estar à espera de tudo.
> Continuo a achar que a publicação não tem qualquer tipo de alarmismo, porque a pessoa em questão foi bem específica. No tópico de previsão até 2 semanas têm estado a ser publicados mapas com 44ºC e ninguém lá vai dizer nada e isso também pode causar alarmismo para quem não perceba muito do assunto.


Epá, há bastantes anos eu fui dizer no tópico de previsões que ia haver valores diários de precipitação superior a 100 mm no Minho em julho, e avisaram-me que era melhor ter cuidado com o que dizia. Pode acontecer, mas acho que todos devemos ter cuidado com a previsão de eventos extremos em lugares públicos, mesmo que haja uma possibilidade desse evento acontecer


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mai 2022 às 18:40)

N_Fig disse:


> Embora eu acredite que não quisesses causar qualquer alarmismo e até tenhas avisado que estas previsões nunca são certas, há que ter noção do impacto do que disseste que podia acontecer: literalmente nunca houve temperaturas acima dos 40 ºC em Portugal em maio (pelo menos na rede do IPMA), seria uma situação completamente histórica



O impacto que podia causar já não seria da minha responsabilidade, fui explicito e cabe a cada um interpretar à sua maneira de acordo com o que foi escrito. E o que foi escrito está claro e de fácil interpretação. Não controlo o que cada leitor interpreta, a minha consciência está sempre tranquila no que diz respeito ao trabalho que faço nesse projeto. Valorizando sempre a verdade. Porque de sensacionalismos está o mundo cheio. 

Discussões à parte, o GFS volta a carregar no calor de 40°C e alguns graus a partir das 200h. Esperemos que não se concretize, mas lá está. Previsões a longo prazo não têm fiabilidade. Aliás, tal como já tinha sido escrito nessa tal publicação


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mai 2022 às 19:54)

Já que falamos de regiões áridas, Castelo Branco sempre me pareceu uma continuação do Alentejo. 

Lembro-me de subir até ao castelo e ver os planaltos na direção da fronteira completamente a lembrar-me a paisagem do Baixo Alentejo, talvez com uma densidade árborea maior, mas mesmo assim são só campos amarelos. Ficar na rainshadow da Estrela não ajuda... 

Outro fator é o facto da região (e da cidade) ter verões consecutivos sempre perto dos 40ºC. Semanas e semanas acima dos 35ºC. Raramente consegue passar dos 40ºC devido à altitude (quase 400 metros). Seria interessante saber que valores são registados nos vales mais perto da fronteira, como o do rio Ponsul, rio Ocreza, Tejo Internacional...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2022 às 20:22)

blade disse:


>


Isso faz lembrar agosto de 2018 - vá lá que é em maio! 

Credo...


----------



## squidward (12 Mai 2022 às 23:58)

Outra zona que também se está a tornar muito seca nestes ultimos anos é no Vale do Tejo/Lezíria Ribatejana, aliás os ultimos mapas de percentagem de agua no solo demonstram bem isso mesmo. Por "azar" é mesmo no raio de ação onde vivo e trabalho (naquela linha diagonal entre Lisboa e Santarém) a monotonia tem reinado nessa zona nos ultimos tempos. A ultima vez que houve "Animação" digna desse nome foi em Setembro do ano passado.


----------



## Microburst (13 Mai 2022 às 18:24)

Quer no IPMA, quer noutros sites, está previsto para os próximos dias uma alteração significativa do estado do tempo, com alguma precipitação e descida das temperaturas máximas a rondar os 10ºC, principalmente no Domingo. E no entanto não tenho visto ninguém por aqui fazer menção a isso (se estiver enganado, desde já as minhas desculpas).


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Mai 2022 às 18:31)

Microburst disse:


> Quer no IPMA, quer noutros sites, está previsto para os próximos dias uma alteração significativa do estado do tempo, com alguma precipitação e descida das temperaturas máximas a rondar os 10ºC, principalmente no Domingo. E no entanto não tenho visto ninguém por aqui fazer menção a isso (se estiver enganado, desde já as minhas desculpas).


Penso que ninguém menciona isso porque são as temperaturas normais para a época..


----------



## Microburst (13 Mai 2022 às 19:52)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Penso que ninguém menciona isso porque são as temperaturas normais para a época..



Eu diria que por aquilo que temos visto pelo menos durante a última semana, e tendo em conta que as temperaturas acima da média e o tempo seco a que temos estado a assistir são considerados anormais para a época, esta mudança seria relevante o suficiente para ser digna de menção. Mas pelos vistos não é pois até a minha intervenção foi movida para o Seguimento Livre. 

As minhas desculpas à moderação.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (13 Mai 2022 às 21:11)

Estão a prever trovoadas noturnas para Coimbra .


----------



## Orion (13 Mai 2022 às 21:15)

Açores e continente a serem afetados por alguma instabilidade/nebulosidade em altitude.






Com imagens de há bocado seria mais interessante mas só consegui agora. Quem consegue identificar um núcleo depressionário meio dissimulado?






Bem mais fácil assim:






Só parece haver uma estrutura relativamente bem formada a partir dos ~500hPa. As diferenças na HR contribuem para a dificuldade na apreciação:


----------



## Cesar (13 Mai 2022 às 21:48)

Pelas as previsões vai começar a chover e a trovejar mais cedo do que o previsto no Sábado, logo de madrugada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Mai 2022 às 22:44)

Segundo as previsões do ECM vamos ter tempos bem quentes pela frente no Alentejo e até no Algarve. 
GEM e sobretudo o gfs bem mais frescos. 
Veremos quem ganha..


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Mai 2022 às 07:51)

E de um momento para o outro tudo se foi... Calor de Verão já não teremos nem no  Ecmwf


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2022 às 10:19)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E de um momento para o outro tudo se foi... Calor de Verão já não teremos nem no  Ecmwf


Ainda assim as temperaturas previstas estarão muito acima dos valores habituais para a época do ano!


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2022 às 11:00)

Oficiosamente, a temporada dos CTs começa hoje (com o início das previsões).

Ainda falta algum tempo para aparecerem os devaneios interessantes. Mas cá fica um início promissor 







 https://www.climate.gov/news-featur...ge-atlantic-hurricanes-today-due-human-caused


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2022 às 13:54)

Orion disse:


> Oficiosamente, a temporada dos CTs começa hoje (com o início das previsões).
> 
> Ainda falta algum tempo para aparecerem os devaneios interessantes. Mas cá fica um início promissor
> 
> ...





Novamente, a previsão sazonal deverá ser publicada a 'vintes'. Tal como acontece com o MetOffice  https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/weather/tropical-cyclones/index


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2022 às 20:53)




----------



## Thomar (15 Mai 2022 às 21:39)

Orion disse:


>


Não me parece, é apenas um dos típicos devaneios do GFS.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Mai 2022 às 21:55)

Thomar disse:


> Não me parece, é apenas um dos típicos devaneios do GFS.


Devaneios? 
Já viu a previsão do ECM?


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2022 às 21:58)

Thomar disse:


> Não me parece, é apenas um dos típicos devaneios do GFS.



Membro #6 do ensemble. Publicado devido ao extremo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Mai 2022 às 00:10)

Era interessante que superássemos os 40°C no próximo fim de semana mas nao me parece


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Mai 2022 às 00:18)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Era interessante que superássemos os 40°C no próximo fim de semana mas nao me parece


Interessante para ti, tudo bem, eu cá espero é que os modelos continuem a reduzir no calor.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (16 Mai 2022 às 05:33)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Era interessante que superássemos os 40°C no próximo fim de semana mas nao me parece


Interessante para quem? Porque? Gente sem noção que só quer extremos sem pensar no mau que isso causa a outros.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Mai 2022 às 07:41)

Interessante foi esta noite fresquinha que me deixou o quarto com 22,6°C. Em tempos era normal por esta altura. Agora é interessante.


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Mai 2022 às 11:56)

Horta regada neste momento. Chove bem por Sintra desde as 9 da manhã-


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Mai 2022 às 12:53)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Interessante para quem? Porque? Gente sem noção que só quer extremos sem pensar no mau que isso causa a outros.


Para as minhas estações


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2022 às 15:21)

Boas condições para trovoadas aqui pela AML, no próximo fim-de-semana, após o Sábado tórrido? Que acham? Valores interessantes de CAPE e LI previstos pelo GFS 06z.
No entanto a HR é escassa.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Mai 2022 às 17:04)

Alguém sabe a quem pertence esta estação de Moura?
Pelo gráfico a estação só pode estar a registar os dados indoor....





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Mai 2022 às 17:39)

StormRic disse:


> Boas condições para trovoadas aqui pela AML, no próximo fim-de-semana, após o Sábado tórrido? Que acham? Valores interessantes de CAPE e LI previstos pelo GFS 06z.
> No entanto a HR é escassa.


Apesar dos valores de CAPE muito elevados no Sábado, há uma camada de ar muito estável e seca até aos 700hPa, inviabilizando qualquer tipo de convecção, à partida. Energia muito mal aproveitada . A melhor hipótese de haver umas trovoadas será com a cut off que se aproxima Domingo ou 2a feira, mas ainda é cedo para saber onde se vai posicionar, o que pode fazer toda a diferença.


----------



## Orion (16 Mai 2022 às 20:21)

A nebulosidade é quase toda média-alta.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2022 às 23:27)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Apesar dos valores de CAPE muito elevados no Sábado, há uma camada de ar muito estável e seca até aos 700hPa, inviabilizando qualquer tipo de convecção, à partida. Energia muito mal aproveitada . A melhor hipótese de haver umas trovoadas será com a cut off que se aproxima Domingo ou 2a feira, mas ainda é cedo para saber onde se vai posicionar, o que pode fazer toda a diferença.





Orion disse:


> A nebulosidade é quase toda média-alta.



Talvez trovoadas secas? Células de base alta. Nos anos 80 assisti a uma monumental trovoada seca ao nascer do sol, vista de Oeiras para Leste. Nunca mais vi algo igual.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2022 às 05:46)

Últimos 4 dias:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Mai 2022 às 07:51)

Mais uma descida abrupta da temperatura de Sábado para domingo.. 
É incrível menos 15°c de um dia para o outro.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mai 2022 às 09:55)

Boas, 
Está tudo a ficar seco pelos Algarves, eu diria demasiado seco... notam-se as fragilidades de Abril e o ínicio de Maio fulgurante.
Como é lógico as melhores zonas foi onde caíu aquela trovoada de ínicio de Maio essencialmente entre Loulé e São Brás de Alportel. 
Não espero nada de bom para este Verão!


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mai 2022 às 10:04)

Nos próximos 10 dias a máxima prevista mais baixa em Faro é de 28°c. Possibilidade de mínima tropical na Sexta.
Vai ser um mês de grandes perdas hídricas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Mai 2022 às 10:07)

trovoadas disse:


> Nos próximos 10 dias a máxima prevista mais baixa em Faro é de 28°c. Possibilidade de mínima tropical na Sexta.
> Vai ser um mês de grandes perdas hídricas.


Como se eles alguma vez na vida acertassem na máxima prevista para aqui..


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2022 às 00:09)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Como se eles alguma vez na vida acertassem na máxima prevista para aqui..



Eheh, especialmente a 10 dias. Mas é notável que este quadro 10 dias seja de ... Maio! Um mês cuja média das máximas normal (81-10) é 22,8ºC e de Junho é 28,4ºC. Basicamente, um adiantamento do calendário de um mês.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Mai 2022 às 11:57)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mais uma descida abrupta da temperatura de Sábado para domingo..
> É incrível menos 15°c de um dia para o outro.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


E continua a tendência 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Mai 2022 às 12:25)

Tanto alarido com o calor e vai ser só sexta feira e nada do que andavam a dizer. Duvido que se chegue aos 40°C no Alentejo


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Mai 2022 às 13:03)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Tanto alarido com o calor e vai ser só sexta feira e nada do que andavam a dizer. Duvido que se chegue aos 40°C no Alentejo


Não chega aos 40c porque a superfície a atmosfera não terá tempo suficiente para aquecer, dado a situação ser muito rápida


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Mai 2022 às 14:32)

As nuvens altas hoje estão já a impedir que se registe uma boa máxima. Receio que sexta aconteça o mesmo ainda por cima vêm poeiras...


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mai 2022 às 15:36)

Quanto mais baixas forem as máximas melhor.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mai 2022 às 15:49)

Que bom, começa o verão e lá vem a lenga lenga, daqui a nada queremos 70ºC em todas as estações


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2022 às 15:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Que bom, começa o verão e lá vem a lenga lenga, daqui a nada queremos 70ºC em todas as estações



40 é um número mágico...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Mai 2022 às 16:08)

StormRic disse:


> 40 é um número mágico...


Vade retro! Para mim, tudo o que seja acima dos 35ºC é dispensável! Inverno, volta... à moda antiga, de preferência!


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mai 2022 às 16:37)

RedeMeteo disse:


> As nuvens altas hoje estão já a impedir que se registe uma boa máxima. Receio que sexta aconteça o mesmo ainda por cima vêm poeiras...


Ainda bem que o tempo não liga patavina para os nossos devaneios. Eu bem queria que chovesse na média no Inverno  mas ele não está prai virado.

Já agora para ti é terrível mas para a minha horta ela chama-lhe um figo. Temperaturas  entre 25°C e 30°c ela papa-as ao pequeno almoço.


----------



## Orion (18 Mai 2022 às 17:11)

Agradaria a todos  https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-forecasts/accuweather-2022-europe-summer-forecast/1188325



> The summer as a whole is shaping up to be warmer than normal from Portugal to Italy, but Roys said that there will still be "a lot of ups and downs" throughout the season.
> 
> Each wave of above-normal temperatures will likely last a week or two and feature record-challenging warmth, but the hot spells will be broken up by slow-moving storm systems that will knock down temperatures and bring the chance for precipitation.
> 
> Reppert added that even during these breaks in the hot spells when temperatures during the day are around normal, overnight lows could remain on the mild side.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mai 2022 às 18:17)

Orion disse:


> Agradaria a todos  https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-forecasts/accuweather-2022-europe-summer-forecast/1188325


Vamos aos 47ºC de novo


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Mai 2022 às 18:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vamos aos 47ºC de novo


Se é para festa proponho 55ºC.
Saíamos para a rua, numa festa popular, tudo a tirar o champanhe, cerveja e vinho dos frigoríficos e arrefecíamos num instante o clima.
nada como sermos campeões mundiais nalguma coisa.


----------



## Orion (18 Mai 2022 às 18:33)

http://seasonal.meteo.fr/content/PS-previ-cartes?language=en

ECMWF SEAS 5 (Model)  Heat Waves (Parameter)  Significant Anomaly (Map Type)



> maps of the ensemble mean anomaly : difference between forecast and climatology, in number of days. So positive pixels correspond to areas where the model forecasts more heat wave days then in the climatology.



Recomendo 1-Month (Extension) para uma previsão mais específica (Lead Time).

O S8 da MeteoFrance (não relacionado com o ECWMF) também tem o mesmo parâmetro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Mai 2022 às 22:58)

Vai haver períodos muito quentes interrompidos por outros períodos mais frescos com entradas de superfícies frontais que poderão gerar chuva. 

Parabéns essa previsão qualquer um pode fazer, não dizem nada de novo. 
O normal de todos os verões!


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Mai 2022 às 00:29)

A última saída do GFS coloca 33°C de máxima para Beja na sexta. Tanto alarido para isto....


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mai 2022 às 01:09)

Os próximos dias vão ser muito imprevisíveis quanto a temperaturas, já sabemos como os modelos são a curto-prazo com poeiras e currentes de SE. Ainda para mais com intrusão de ar tropical... vai ser um totoloto completo para algumas localidades, tanto pode chegar aos 37ºC como fazer o maior vendaval.

Mas locais como Coimbra a ir aos 36ºC não é normal de todo em Maio.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2022 às 15:24)

Não sei qual é a fiabilidade deste modelo (Monarch) e a run é das 00h de ontem, mas isto parece-me bastante mau, para amanhã.
Às 12h chega ao Algarve a carga maior e ao crepúsculo terá esta extensão:







Mais um dia "laranja"?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Mai 2022 às 16:40)

E isso tb querer dizer que as máximas estarão bem abaixo do previsto tal como já está a acontecer no dia de hoje!


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2022 às 16:56)

Este modelo também já prevê lama para amanhã à noite, embora o IPMA só preveja (previsão mais recente, claro) precipitação para Sábado à tarde no interior.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2022 às 16:59)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E isso tb querer dizer que as máximas estarão bem abaixo do previsto tal como já está a acontecer no dia de hoje!



O IPMA só inclui a referência a "poeiras em suspensão" na previsão para Sábado. 
Algo se alterou, portanto, no trajecto das poeiras?


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2022 às 02:00)

Bela saída


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2022 às 05:33)

Numerosas localidades com previsão de temperatura máxima, pelo IPMA (actualização das 21:10 de ontem) para hoje dia *20 de Maio*, nos *38ºC*. 
Há mesmo algo de muito desviante no clima, e ainda há quem por pura teimosia, para não dizer pior, ache que não... 

Setúbal, Alcácer do Sal, Grândola, Abrantes, Constância, Coruche, Sardoal, Mourão, Reguengos de Monsaraz, Barrancos, Moura, Alcoutim, Elvas, Ponte de Sôr (duas horas), Sertã, Vila Velha de Ródão (39ºC).

Com *37ºC* são ainda mais.
A moda para o interior anda nos 33ºC a 35ºC.

Os recordes de 28 de Maio de 2001, para as Normais 81-10, podem ser batidos em várias estações das bacias do Tejo e Sado, assim como no Alentejo fronteiriço.
Também extremos das Normais 71-00 podem cair.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Mai 2022 às 10:15)

StormRic disse:


> Numerosas localidades com previsão de temperatura máxima, pelo IPMA (actualização das 21:10 de ontem) para hoje dia *20 de Maio*, nos *38ºC*.
> Há mesmo algo de muito desviante no clima, e ainda há quem por pura teimosia, para não dizer pior, ache que não...
> 
> Setúbal, Alcácer do Sal, Grândola, Abrantes, Constância, Coruche, Sardoal, Mourão, Reguengos de Monsaraz, Barrancos, Moura, Alcoutim, Elvas, Ponte de Sôr (duas horas), Sertã, Vila Velha de Ródão (39ºC).
> ...


Esses valores são da previsão automática e estão claramente sobrevalorizados. As poeiras e as nuvens altas vão impedir que se atinjam essas temperaturas


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Mai 2022 às 10:40)

Pelo menos que as nuvens altas e as poeiras sirvam para suavizar as temperaturas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Mai 2022 às 11:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bela saída



A maior parte dos modelos não reflecte esse CAPE na precipitação, na região Sul. Provavelmente, devido ao CIN bastante elevado:






Um CIN de -100 J/kg é na teoria mais que suficiente para inibir a convecção, mesmo que houvesse CAPE's de 10000 J/kg acima desse nível. E o nível de condensação (base da nuvem) está bastante alto, com ar muito seco abaixo. Mais para norte, as condições melhoram um pouco:






Mesmo assim, ainda tem ali algum CIN para ser ultrapassado. A questão é se há forçamento suficiente para isso. Existe forçamento dinâmico, com divergência nos níveis altos e advecção de vorticidade positiva devido à aproximação da cut-off. A norte do Tejo, os modelos acham mais provável esse forçamento ser suficiente para despontar a convecção, por isso colocam precipitação a partir da tarde. A sul, as condições são menos propícias.

É preciso ter atenção que não deixam de ser modelos, e por vezes pequenas diferenças em relação à realidade são suficientes para alterações significativas. Eu não me atrevo a descartar, na sinóptica prevista, que possa surgir alguma convecção mais a sul que o previsto, mesmo parecendo pouco provável.

Há também a possibilidade de haver apenas convecção nos níveis mais altos, e a nebulosidade alta produzir precipitação, que a chegar ao solo seria provavelmente uns pingos de "lama" devido à camada de pedras prevista. Aliás, as poeiras são outro factor a ter em conta, e os modelos não costumam lidar muito bem com isso, podendo dar mais espaço a significativas diferenças entre os modelos e o que vai realmente acontecer, não só na precipitação, como nas temperaturas.

Seja como for, este Sábado será um dia muito interessante de acompanhar, seja qual for o resultado.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2022 às 15:37)

Já notaram certamente que o dia hoje não está tão amarelo/alaranjado como no evento dos dias "laranja".
A circulação levantou poeiras de uma zona de minerais mais claros, enquanto que daquela vez as poeiras vieram da área mais a Leste, de cor alaranjada.
Desta vez nem sequer é bastante discernível a massa de poeiras.

Coloquei a imagem do Terra em spoiler visto ser muito grande (resolução 250 m, 8200x7759 pix)



Spoiler: Imagem do satélite Terra, 20 Maio cerca das 11:22 utc


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2022 às 16:24)

Espanha quase nos 42ºC


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2022 às 20:49)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Esses valores são da previsão automática e estão claramente sobrevalorizados. As poeiras e as nuvens altas vão impedir que se atinjam essas temperaturas




E é bem verdade, várias previsões locais falharam completamente.
Com uma carga de poeiras e nuvens médias e altas espessas era realmente difícil aquecer muito, a não ser que a massa de ar já viesse bem aquecida.

As máximas terão andado em geral à volta destas horas e não se vislumbram muitas hipóteses de 38ºC:









Especialmente na região de Setúbal as previsões estiveram bastante mal: máximas nas estações WU ( e sabe-se como as estações amadoras tendem a exagerar as máximas por inadequada protecção) ficaram-se à volta dos 33ºC/33ºC e alguma nos 34ºC. Marateca ainda chegou aos 36,1ºC.


----------



## Marco pires (20 Mai 2022 às 21:44)

e ainda bem, a ver mesmo é se as poeiras servem para alguma coisa nem que seja para não deixar as temperaturas irem a esses absurdos.
e o bom é que depois pelo menos até meio da semana vão andar muito mais baixas, não sei qual o interesse em desejar temperaturas altas, mas enfim.


----------



## Orion (20 Mai 2022 às 22:41)

StormRic disse:


> Não sei qual é a fiabilidade deste modelo (Monarch) e a run é das 00h de ontem, mas isto parece-me bastante mau, para amanhã.



Dá para ter uma ideia do desempenho dos modelos (Evaluation)  https://dust.aemet.es/products/daily-dust-products 

Clicando na estação da Graciosa, @lserpa, ficas com uma noção das poeiras previstas nas tuas redondezas  https://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/aerosol/icap.0001.php


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2022 às 04:33)

Amareleja e Pinhão tiveram máximas à altura da previsão. As poeiras trataram de extinguir a radiação solar o suficiente para que em outras estações não se atingisse o que foi previsto nos modelos. Mesmo assim, um dia de Maio estival e algo "surrealista":


----------



## N_Fig (21 Mai 2022 às 19:30)

É impressão minha ou hoje também houve muitas máximas bem abaixo daquilo que o IPMA previa? Pelo menos aqui no litoral Norte e Centro


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2022 às 19:54)

Um dia para esquecer, pelo menos até agora às 19h.
Precipitações fraquíssimas, provavelmente só muito localmente terão ocorrido acumulados significativos.

A melhor hora foi a última, e por aí se pode avaliar como o evento ainda nada produziu, excepto a descida de temperatura nas máximas:





Acumulados das outras horas em spoiler, desde as 12h.



Spoiler: Acumulados 11:00-17:00 utc


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mai 2022 às 20:05)

Qualidade do ar é a pior hoje, a minha garganta sentiu bem durante a manhã as poeiras.


----------



## Hawk (21 Mai 2022 às 20:16)

N_Fig disse:


> É impressão minha ou hoje também houve muitas máximas bem abaixo daquilo que o IPMA previa? Pelo menos aqui no litoral Norte e Centro


Hoje o IPMA dava uma máxima de 32°C para Matosinhos e não ultrapassou os 23... E tive mesmo que vestir um casaco durante a tarde. Ontem muita gente pensava que ia ter um dia maravilhoso de praia!


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2022 às 21:08)

Hawk disse:


> Hoje o IPMA dava uma máxima de 32°C para Matosinhos e não ultrapassou os 23... E tive mesmo que vestir um casaco durante a tarde. Ontem muita gente pensava que ia ter um dia maravilhoso de praia!



Na costa é muito fácil a previsão falhar em situações como esta. Uma ligeira mudança de direcção do vento, de NNE para NNO, que foi o que aconteceu em Matosinhos em variações sucessivas desde ontem, praticamente imprevisível devido à incerteza na posição de núcleo depressionário, e a temperatura passa a ser ditada pela temperatura superficial do oceano costeiro. Essa temperatura da água do mar hoje não passou dos 17,5ºC, o que até não é nada mau para Maio (está com anomalia ligeiramente positiva).


----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2022 às 20:24)

GFS 06z, Lisboa: 0,0 mm até onde a previsão alcança (7 de Junho). O costume...


----------



## david 6 (23 Mai 2022 às 01:45)

e já estava a ter drama estes 2 dias mais nublados, já vi a tvi a irem de propósito a Beja fazerem reportagem de "descida das temperaturas" como houvesse já um drama... já querem é sol e 35ºC +, enfim....


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2022 às 02:59)

david 6 disse:


> e já estava a ter drama estes 2 dias mais nublados, já vi a tvi a irem de propósito a Beja fazerem reportagem de "descida das temperaturas" como houvesse já um drama... já querem é sol e 35ºC +, enfim....



Não há mesmo mais nada a dizer, é isso


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Mai 2022 às 07:56)

Infelizmente quando se esperava que o resto do mês sobretudo o início de Junho fosse quente teremos céu nublado e chuva a norte e centro. 
Nós primeiros dias do mês de Junho não existe qualquer sinal de tempo quente!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Mai 2022 às 09:03)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Infelizmente quando se esperava que o resto do mês sobretudo o início de Junho fosse quente teremos céu nublado e chuva a norte e centro.
> Nós primeiros dias do mês de Junho não existe qualquer sinal de tempo quente!


Não é isso que diz a previsão do ECMWF...


----------



## Iceberg (24 Mai 2022 às 11:40)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Infelizmente quando se esperava que o resto do mês sobretudo o início de Junho fosse quente teremos céu nublado e chuva a norte e centro.
> Nós primeiros dias do mês de Junho não existe qualquer sinal de tempo quente!


Infelizmente...?


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2022 às 13:24)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Infelizmente quando se esperava que o resto do mês sobretudo o início de Junho fosse quente teremos céu nublado e chuva a norte e centro.
> Nós primeiros dias do mês de Junho não existe qualquer sinal de tempo quente!


Em que modelo viste isso?


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2022 às 15:55)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Infelizmente quando se esperava que o resto do mês sobretudo o início de Junho fosse quente teremos céu nublado e chuva a norte e centro.
> Nós primeiros dias do mês de Junho não existe qualquer sinal de tempo quente!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Mai 2022 às 20:45)

Davidmpb disse:


> Em que modelo viste isso?


No Ecmwf obviamente e a run das 12h indica exactamente isso. Tempo fresco sobretudo no litoral é alguma chuva a norte!


----------



## tonítruo (24 Mai 2022 às 20:58)

Iceberg disse:


> Infelizmente...?


Pois, para um iceberg isso não é algo muito bom, não...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Mai 2022 às 21:17)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> No Ecmwf obviamente e a run das 12h indica exactamente isso. Tempo fresco sobretudo no litoral é alguma chuva a norte!


Mas só no Litoral Norte e Centro, porque no resto do país a previsão é a contrária - de calor até onde a vista alcança! 

Relembro que vamos entrar em junho, não em julho ou agosto, e junho tem médias mais baixas ao nível de temperaturas e mais elevadas ao nível de precipitação!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Mai 2022 às 07:45)

Felizes com saída das 00h, tempo fresco chuva a norte e centro. Uma Delícia para entrar em Junho mês de Verão.. 
Enfim está tudo ao contrário só falta agora Junho fazer de Maio!


----------



## trovoadas (25 Mai 2022 às 12:11)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Felizes com saída das 00h, tempo fresco chuva a norte e centro. Uma Delícia para entrar em Junho mês de Verão..
> Enfim está tudo ao contrário só falta agora Junho fazer de Maio!


Pode haver alguma compensação  mas no sul  o Verão nunca falha! No norte e centro nem é nada de anormal. Recordo-me de no passado  terem havido Junhos e Julhos chuvosos em particular no Minho e Douro Litoral.


----------



## frederico (25 Mai 2022 às 12:19)

Junho não é um mês seco no Norte e em parte da região Centro. Acumulados de 40 a 60 mm e alguns dias de chuva são normais.


----------



## Mammatus (25 Mai 2022 às 13:31)

A ideia que tenho é que o mês de Junho tem temperaturas médias mais baixas e mais precipitação que Setembro em muitas regiões.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2022 às 15:59)

Segunda e Terça, últimos dias do mês, última oportunidade de Maio terminar um pouco menos seco; de mitigar, ainda que apenas ligeiramente, a seca que grassa no Vale do Tejo e lezíria. Já das outras regiões em seca, seria preciso muito mais, nomeadamente no Interior Norte e parte do centro.
Dois dias de chuva moderada ou até localmente e temporariamente forte, excepto nos dois distritos mais a sul onde será fraca.

Há concordância do ECM e GFS, por exemplo? A mim parece-me que sim.


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Mai 2022 às 19:23)

E pronto as perspectivas de um início de Junho quente já se foram. 
Ainda por cima não vai ser uma situação de trovoadas, vao ser mesmo frentes com chuva fraca e tempo desinteresante


----------



## vitamos (25 Mai 2022 às 19:52)

As orvalhadas dos Santos... algo que me lembro desde sempre. Anos mais frescos e maritimos, outros intercalados mais quentes.
O normal... e mais uma vez temos o "pânico do Verão inexistente..." mas na Primavera!

Conhecem verdadeiramente o clima do país onde vivem?


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mai 2022 às 20:02)

É o costume ... Passa-se o inverno e o ano inteiro quase sempre com sol e temperaturas quase sempre acima da média e ninguém reclama ( salvo raras excepções), e depois há um ou outro dia de precipitação e tempo mais fresco no verão, e cai o Carmo e a trindade, enfim, tuga.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Mai 2022 às 21:20)

Pois isto anda tudo maluco, agora que entramos em Junho é que vem a possibilidade de chuva, tempo fresco e húmido quando deveria ser um clima de típico de Junho em particular no sul. 
Tristeza, e depois passamos Invernos inteiros quase sem chuva. 

Para mim, embora adore chuva, cada coisa no seu tempo, agora é tempo de calor. 
Veremos se Junho não vira Maio!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Mai 2022 às 21:40)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Pois isto anda tudo maluco, agora que entramos em Junho é que vem a possibilidade de chuva, tempo fresco e húmido quando deveria ser um clima de típico de Junho em particular no sul.
> Tristeza, e depois passamos Invernos inteiros quase sem chuva.
> 
> Para mim, embora adore chuva, cada coisa no seu tempo, agora é tempo de calor.
> Veremos se Junho não vira Maio!


Eu não sei, mas vendo a previsão para os próximos 10 dias para o Algarve não me parece que venha aí tempo assim tão "anormal" - muito pelo contrário, o que está previsto é tempo normal para inícios de junho! 






Para além disso, a tendência depois é de clara subida das temperaturas em praticamente todos os modelos, e o ECMWF a médio prazo até prevê uma subida da dorsal logo no começo de junho.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mai 2022 às 22:16)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Pois isto anda tudo maluco, agora que entramos em Junho é que vem a possibilidade de chuva, tempo fresco e húmido quando deveria ser um clima de típico de Junho em particular no sul.
> Tristeza, e depois passamos Invernos inteiros quase sem chuva.
> 
> Para mim, embora adore chuva, cada coisa no seu tempo, agora é tempo de calor.
> Veremos se Junho não vira Maio!


Mas o nosso clima por vezes é muito variável, aqui por exemplo choveu mais um junho do ano passado do que em Fevereiro deste ano.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mai 2022 às 22:52)

RedeMeteo disse:


> E pronto as perspectivas de um início de Junho quente já se foram.
> Ainda por cima não vai ser uma situação de trovoadas, vao ser mesmo frentes com chuva fraca e tempo desinteresante


Cuidado...O calor nem sempre é benéfico para a saúde.





Não peças muitas vezes disto.


Entretanto lá temos as tão típicas oscilações, três dias de calor, três dias mais frescos, com leve chuva (ou vislumbres da mesma). Parece uma montanha russa de parcas emoções...


----------



## tonítruo (26 Mai 2022 às 13:42)

Aristocrata disse:


> Cuidado...O calor nem sempre é benéfico para a saúde.
> 
> Ver anexo 1631
> 
> ...


"as alterações climáticas aumentam o risco de doenças cardiovasculares"
quer isso dizer que se uma pessoa se mudar para um país com um clima diferente aumenta o risco de desenvolver uma doença cardiovascular?


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Mai 2022 às 14:31)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Pois isto anda tudo maluco, agora que entramos em Junho é que vem a possibilidade de chuva, tempo fresco e húmido quando deveria ser um clima de típico de Junho em particular no sul.
> Tristeza, e depois passamos Invernos inteiros quase sem chuva.
> 
> Para mim, embora adore chuva, cada coisa no seu tempo, agora é tempo de calor.
> Veremos se Junho não vira Maio!


100% de acordo.  Tmb adoro chuva mas é no Outono e Inverno.  Cada coisa no seu tempo. Agora é altura de calor


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Mai 2022 às 14:46)

Ainda bem que na minha região  a chuva se distribui pelo ano todo . Não preciso de esperar pelo inverno para ver a sua bela presença.


----------



## david 6 (26 Mai 2022 às 15:45)

meu deus, o drama o horror  ai as 2 pessoas em questão a reclamar de 2 pingos no Sul, essa previsão é para dia 1 Junho, como é possível virem reclamar já do mês todo....que é tragédia não há Verão, não se aguenta , já agora por serem do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve (pelo menos é o que mostra na descrição) até é provável que nem chova praticamente nada ou nada mesmo, é assim tanto drama haver umas nuvens e uma descida temperatura para 27/28ºC???? Não há pachorra, eu sei que todo o ano há 2 ou 3 chorões, mas acho que desta vez exageraram


----------



## tonítruo (26 Mai 2022 às 15:49)

A chuva no verão é prejudicial?
Se o clima de Portugal mudasse magicamente de Csa/Csb para Cfa/Cfb que impactos negativos é que isso teria para o nosso ecossistema?


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mai 2022 às 16:07)

david 6 disse:


> meu deus, o drama o horror  ai as 2 pessoas em questão a reclamar de 2 pingos no Sul, essa previsão é para dia 1 Junho, como é possível virem reclamar já do mês todo....que é tragédia não há Verão, não se aguenta , já agora por serem do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve (pelo menos é o que mostra na descrição) até é provável que nem chova praticamente nada ou nada mesmo, é assim tanto drama haver umas nuvens e uma descida temperatura para 27/28ºC???? Não há pachorra, eu sei que todo o ano há 2 ou 3 chorões, mas acho que desta vez exageraram


Zona com mais sol durante o ano na Europa, e mesmo assim se reclama, nem sei como é que não se enjoam de tanto sol.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mai 2022 às 17:25)

Esta discussão não passa duma conversa da treta, que nem interessa a ninguém e depois a culpa é da comunicação social.  Estar a discutir uns dias mais amenos, com mais ou menos chuva em pleno Junho, Julho ou Agosto quando não existe nenhuma média em Portugal nestes meses com 0 mm, parece-me ser um pouco esquisito.

Se o tempo recuasse para a década de 80 ou 90, iria existir suicídios em massa devido ao Verão fraco e quando, nestes últimos 20 anos em que os recordes das máximas nos meses de Verão têm sido batidos, nota-se o quão fresco tem sido os Verões por cá.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2022 às 18:24)

GFS 06z, Lisboa, Santarém, Setúbal, capitais dos distritos que abrangem parte de zonas que precisavam de uma rega bem mais generosa, para travar a acentuada deficiência de água no solo e perda diária muito significativa: apenas 2 a 3 mm de acumulados esperados nos últimos dias deste Maio seco.







Evapotranspiração diária superior a 6 mm assim que o céu limpa, aliada a temperaturas máximas acima da média para a época, vento e HR diurna baixa.















EDIT: saída 12z meteu mais alguns milímetros. Eliminei também referência a saídas anteriores, que devia ser "a mais de 96 horas".


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2022 às 18:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta discussão não passa duma conversa da treta, que nem interessa a ninguém e depois a culpa é da comunicação social.  Estar a discutir uns dias mais amenos, com mais ou menos chuva em pleno Junho, Julho ou Agosto quando não existe nenhuma média em Portugal nestes meses com 0 mm, parece-me ser um pouco esquisito.
> 
> Se o tempo recuasse para a década de 80 ou 90, iria existir suicídios em massa devido ao Verão fraco e quando, nestes últimos 20 anos em que os recordes das máximas nos meses de Verão têm sido batidos, nota-se o quão fresco tem sido os Verões por cá.


O pior disto tudo é utilizarem o fórum só para publicar as lamúrias porque o tempo não está como querem. Uma vez por outra, ainda vá que não vá, agora sempre também é demais. Isto é um fórum de meteorologia, seria bom que toda a gente contribuísse de forma adequada no mesmo e não vir só aqui para se queixar do tempo que faz como se isso fosse mudar alguma coisa.
O verão ainda não começou, ainda temos tantos meses pela frente e é constantemente isto. Ou é vontade de picar ou então não sei. Enfim...


----------



## RP20 (26 Mai 2022 às 19:52)

Curiosamente os que estão indignados por 2 users se queixarem que vai chover e/ou fazer frio, são os mesmos que no Inverno se queixam bastante quando a temperatura não está tão fria e que nem fazem geadas ( o que também não fazem bem á saúde). O facto é que há gostos diferentes e é normal e não percebo tanta crítica pelos homens quererem calor nesta altura.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Mai 2022 às 20:11)

RP20 disse:


> Curiosamente os que estão indignados por 2 users se queixarem que vai chover e/ou fazer frio, são os mesmos que no Inverno se queixam bastante quando a temperatura não está tão fria e que nem fazem geadas ( o que também não fazem bem á saúde). O facto é que há gostos diferentes e é normal e não percebo tanta crítica pelos homens quererem calor nesta altura.


Acertou na Moche... 
É que é isso mesmo. No Inverno alguns fizeram uma choradeira enorme, ou porque não estava frio, ou não havia geadas (ideal para quem tem culturas a céu aberto... Ironia) ou porque não chovia o normal na zona. 
Quando chega o Verão e aparece membros como blade, RedeMeteo e outros que gostam do calor e reclamar de não estar tão quente, vêem logo um coro de chorões reclamar que estão alguns a chorar não estar calor. 

Se é tão normal alguma chuva e tempo fresco no início de Junho, porque reclamaram tanto do mês de Maio estar a ser tão quente. 
Haja coerência da vossa parte e respeitar mais os gostos das outras pessoas.


----------



## meteo (26 Mai 2022 às 20:24)

Só relembrar que o mês de Maio teve muitos dias quentes, e com máximas muito acima da média. Precipitação, também muito pouca. Isso provavelmente será muito mais atípico e difícil de ver do que ter um final de maio/início de junho com nuvens e alguma precipitação. Há claramente mais vezes aguaceiros no final de junho e nuvens do que ter semanas inteiras com 30 graus em maio, com o Alentejo a ter 35 ou mais graus em alguns dias.
É que nem estamos a falar de 10 dias de nuvens. Estamos a falar da previsão de 3 ou 4 dias de nuvens e alguma precipitação possível no Sul!  Parece normalíssimo. Aliás na Primavera, mal seria se não houvesse alguns dias de nuvens e precipitação. As temperaturas previstas para esses dias que uns referem como "o que se quer agora é calor", impressão minha, ou são temperaturas mais ou menos na média para finais de maio/início de junho?


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2022 às 20:49)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> ou porque não chovia o normal na zona.


Pelo menos a chuva faz muita falta, já o calor extremo como alguns desejam não faz falta nenhuma. Nem tem comparação possível, mas se calhar há pessoas que gostam de viver sem água e de ver tudo a morrer de sede, não sei.


Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Se é tão normal alguma chuva e tempo fresco no início de Junho, porque reclamaram tanto do mês de Maio estar a ser tão quente


O tempo que vamos ter no início de junho é muito mais normal do que aquele que temos tido em maio e por isso, mais uma vez acho que não tem comparação.
Se não fosse normal chover algumas vezes em junho, as médias de precipitação seriam idênticas a junho e Agosto. A verdade é que não é assim e à exceção de Faro, todas as capitais de distrito têm média de precipitação superior a 15mm. As médias existem para termos uma noção de como são as coisas, mas melhor que isso é conhecer o nosso próprio clima. Eu com 21 anos lembro-me de vários meses de junho frescos e com alguma chuva na altura do São João e São Pedro, festividades que se realizam já na fase final do mês e tendo em conta essas memórias, reconheço que não existe aqui qualquer anormalidade. Certamente haverão pessoas mais velhas que se lembram de junhos ainda mais frescos e com mais chuva do que aqueles que eu já presenciei. No entanto, atualmente, nestes meses já não pode haver mais nada por cá para além de calor, senão é o fim do mundo.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mai 2022 às 21:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Pelo menos a chuva faz muita falta, já o calor extremo como alguns desejam não faz falta nenhuma. Nem tem comparação possível, mas se calhar há pessoas que gostam de viver sem água e de ver tudo a morrer de sede, não sei.
> 
> O tempo que vamos ter no início de junho é muito mais normal do que aquele que temos tido em maio e por isso, mais uma vez acho que não tem comparação.
> Se não fosse normal chover algumas vezes em junho, as médias de precipitação seriam idênticas a junho e Agosto. A verdade é que não é assim e à exceção de Faro, todas as capitais de distrito têm média de precipitação superior a 15mm. As médias existem para termos uma noção de como são as coisas, mas melhor que isso é conhecer o nosso próprio clima. Eu com 21 anos lembro-me de vários meses de junho frescos e com alguma chuva na altura do São João e São Pedro, festividades que se realizam já na fase final do mês e tendo em conta essas memórias, reconheço que não existe aqui qualquer anormalidade. Certamente haverão pessoas mais velhas que se lembram de junhos ainda mais frescos e com mais chuva do que aqueles que eu já presenciei. No entanto, atualmente, nestes meses já não pode haver mais nada por cá para além de calor, senão é o fim do mundo.


Nem é preciso ir muito longe... O ano passado aqui em Portalegre perto do S.Joao houve um dia com 14mm de chuva, e não foi uma situação de trovoadas, claro que se calhar a maior parte dos anos está calor, mas não é de todo anormal haver tempo mais fresco e alguma precipitação nesta altura.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Mai 2022 às 00:04)

RP20 disse:


> Curiosamente os que estão indignados por 2 users se queixarem que vai chover e/ou fazer frio, são os mesmos que no Inverno se queixam bastante quando a temperatura não está tão fria e que nem fazem geadas ( o que também não fazem bem á saúde). O facto é que há gostos diferentes e é normal e não percebo tanta crítica pelos homens quererem calor nesta altura.


Exatamente. A ironia.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Mai 2022 às 01:04)

O Verão ainda não chegou.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2022 às 06:16)

Gostei desta saída das 00z do GFS. Acumulados agora sim, significativos (pelo menos aqui para a RLC). Esperemos que a previsão se aguente nas próximas saídas. Ainda não vi o ECM.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2022 às 22:09)

Este é o efeito de um único dia, com as condições do dia 25, quarta-feira, em que já não houve qualquer precipitação no território do continente e as máximas voltaram a aproximar-se dos 30ºC (apenas Alcácer do Sal superou, com 30,3ºC), descendo ainda a HR a valores inferiores ou próximos dos 30% na maior parte das estações, e mesmo abaixo dos 20% na maior parte do interior da Região Sul.
Das 9:30 utc de dia 25 às 9:30 de 26, a Evapotranspiração apresentou estes valores superiores a 6/mm dia na maior parte do território.





E o conteúdo de água no solo teve uma diminuição que é perceptível em vários pontos do território.
Note-se que os intervalos maiores têm uma amplitude de 20 pontos percentuais, e as variações no mapa só estão visíveis se os valores anteriores se situavam próximo do limite inferior de cada intervalo. Na região Litoral Norte e na bacia do Mondego, por exemplo, notam-se claramente descidas em amplas áreas, mas em todas as regiões se detectam também descidas.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Mai 2022 às 22:13)

Ora então, muito boa noite.

Este espaço chama-se "*seguimento-meteorologico-livre*".
Como tal é de esperar que digamos coisas menos, vá lá, adequadas em relação à meteorologia de seguimento.
Por isso nada de indignações, estamos aqui para partilhar pontos de vista, sejam ou não oportunos ou menos lógicos.

A razoabilidade tem de estar sempre presente, mas aqui e ali também temos de expressar algumas dúvidas ou até mesmo lamentos.

Posto isto, sem mais demoras...O calor ir embora não é mau de todo, porque poderá dar lugar à chuva. Obviamente mais para uns, menos para outros. É assim, quer eu queira, quer não!

VENHA A CHUVA, DEPOIS O SOL.E se possível que se repita.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2022 às 23:13)

Temperaturas horárias dos últimos dias (25,26,27):


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2022 às 05:38)

Dia quase excepcional quanto a temperaturas máximas, batidos recordes de temperatura máxima em Maio em relação às Normais 71-00.
S.Gens com 35,7ºC (71-00 33,6ºC !) e Serra do Pilar com 34,3ºC (71-00 34,1ºC) são apenas exemplos. S.Gens poderá até ser máxima absoluta de Maio.






*38,1ºC* em *Mora*; 37,4ªC em *Coruche* e, claro, 37,2ºC em *Pinhão* (superou a máxima 71-00)

E o que dizer das amplitudes térmicas diurnas?

*Alvalade* com 27,2ºC de amplitude (36,1ºC-8,9ºC).
Coruche e Alvega com 26,6ºC.
E várias estações com amplitudes na casa dos 25ºC, por exemplo *Setúbal*, 25,2ºC e *Aljezur* que com 25,9ºC teve ainda a mínima mais baixa do continente, *6,9ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mai 2022 às 19:02)

StormRic disse:


> Dia quase excepcional quanto a temperaturas máximas, batidos recordes de temperatura máxima em Maio em relação às Normais 71-00.
> S.Gens com 35,7ºC (71-00 33,6ºC !) e Serra do Pilar com 34,3ºC (71-00 34,1ºC) são apenas exemplos. S.Gens poderá até ser máxima absoluta de Maio.
> 
> 
> ...


Leiria (Aerodromo) também com novo recorde, *35,3ºC* superior em 1ºC ao de 2012.

Braga esteve a 0,3ºC do recorde de 2001.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Mai 2022 às 19:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Leiria (Aerodromo) também com novo recorde, *35,3ºC* superior em 1ºC ao de 2012.
> 
> Braga esteve a 0,3ºC do recorde de 2001.


Esse de 2001 é de Merelim?

A estação de Braga do Posto Agrário registou 38,8ºC em Maio, registado algures entre 1941 e 1950. Aparece nas normais de 31-60 e 41-70, mas já não aparece nas de 51-80.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mai 2022 às 21:46)

guimeixen disse:


> Esse de 2001 é de Merelim?
> 
> A estação de Braga do Posto Agrário registou 38,8ºC em Maio, registado algures entre 1941 e 1950. Aparece nas normais de 31-60 e 41-70, mas já não aparece nas de 51-80.


Afirmativo.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Mai 2022 às 22:10)

Um pouco menos quente hoje por aqui> 32'C


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2022 às 00:56)

Que reviravolta impressionante: o GFS 18z retirou quase toda a precipitação que antes estava prevista em sucessivas saídas, com altos e baixos mas agora ficou em décimas, isto para sul de Peniche/Cordilheira Central.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (29 Mai 2022 às 01:30)

StormRic disse:


> Que reviravolta impressionante: o GFS 18z retirou quase toda a precipitação que antes estava prevista em sucessivas saídas, com altos e baixos mas agora ficou em décimas, isto para sul de Peniche/Cordilheira Central.


Mas já sabemos que o GFS não de confiança, não entendo a constante alarido com as saidas do GFS sabendo que é um modelo super instável...


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2022 às 02:37)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Mas já sabemos que o GFS não de confiança, não entendo a constante alarido com as saidas do GFS sabendo que é um modelo super instável...


Desde que o ECM e outros não vão atrás dele.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2022 às 04:30)

guimeixen disse:


> Esse de 2001 é de Merelim?
> 
> A estação de Braga do Posto Agrário registou 38,8ºC em Maio, registado algures entre 1941 e 1950. Aparece nas normais de 31-60 e 41-70, mas já não aparece nas de 51-80.


Tenho os Anuários de todos os anos anteriores a 1989, quando puder vascullhar o arquivo vou ver se encontro esse e outros extremos interessantes.

Entretanto...
Máximas de ontem , *dia 28*.
*Pinhão* com o extremo do dia, *38,2ºC*, é a terceira vez este mês que bate o máximo de Maio nas Normais 71-00 (35,5ºC).
Entre outros extremos, *Monção/Valinha* bate também o máximo 71-00 (34,5ºC) pelo segundo dia consecutivo.
Ah, e Mirandela também (71-00, 35,7ºC).
E acho que a lista continua, entre ontem, hoje e o evento de dia 20, muitos outros extremos de Normais terão sido batidos.


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2022 às 08:12)

StormRic disse:


> Entretanto...
> Máximas de ontem , *dia 28*.
> *Pinhão* com o extremo do dia, *38,2ºC*, é a terceira vez este mês que bate o máximo de Maio nas Normais 71-00 (35,5ºC).


A 30 de Maio de 1953 o Pinhão registou 40,0C. Era a temperatura máxima do país para o mês de Maio, até recentemente Beja ter igualado esse recorde.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Mai 2022 às 09:46)

Por mim pode chover à vontadinha, logo que dê para assar as sardinhas no Sao João,!! 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Mai 2022 às 16:50)

Notícia sobre o fenómeno de vento em Beja no passado dia 21 de Maio. 






						IPMA - Detalhe noticia
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Mai 2022 às 22:21)

Boa noite.

Por cá registei uma temperatura máxima de 32,8ºc no dia 27.
Por curiosidade, a *EMA de Paços de Ferreira* registou uma Tmáx de 32,5ºc nesse dia.

Andei a vasculhar, e vi a temperatura máxima registada na anterior *estação agrária*, que ficava a cerca de 300 metros de distância da actual EMA, na série de 1955-80: *34,9ºC*.
Interessante. Se aqui no planalto se registou esta temperatura, imagino pelos vales circundantes (Vales dos rios Tâmega, Sousa, Ave) os 37-38ºC ou mais que se registaram nessa altura.

Por isso acredito que as máximas (não oficiais\não-IPMA)  para maio serão mais altas se tivermos acesso a antigas estações agrárias que existiram por esse país fora.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2022 às 16:54)

Pode não dar grandes acumulados, mas é interessante uma situação destas nesta época do ano:














E já agora deixo a pergunta:

Porque será que não dá acumulados mesmo muito significativos?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Mai 2022 às 17:07)

Talvez devido a estarmos em Junho e ao aquecimento e radiação solar.


----------



## tonítruo (31 Mai 2022 às 18:36)

StormRic disse:


> Pode não dar grandes acumulados, mas é interessante uma situação destas nesta época do ano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Os acumulados previstos para Portugal continental ou os acumulados das frentes?
É que os acumulados das frentes parecem-me normais, não?


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mai 2022 às 21:51)

StormRic disse:


> Porque será que não dá acumulados mesmo muito significativos?


Talvez porque está demasiado afastada do continente. Se estivesse mais próxima certamente que daria origem a convecção significativa, mas assim ficamos apenas com frentes em dissipação. Infelizmente, tudo fica longe de nós e não conseguimos ter chuva de jeito.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mai 2022 às 22:09)

StormRic disse:


> E já agora deixo a pergunta:
> 
> *Porque será que não dá acumulados mesmo muito significativos?*


Para haver mais precipitação, até porque a depressão é muito interessante, ar frio em altura, humidade do Atlântico (ligeira anomalia positiva nos últimos tempos - não sei se se mantêm).
Só não temos uma condição: o forçamento para permitir a deslocação de massas de ar características do inverno.
A depressão está quase "imóvel".  A *corrente de jacto* está demasiadamente a norte para forçar a depressão a subir rápido, intensificando assim a passagem das frentes.
Na actual "conjuntura, a depressão irá subir em direcção a NE de forma lenta.

A precipitação "mais generosa" esperada para hoje deverá assim  ser repartida entre o dia de amanhã e sexta-feira.

P.S.: mas posso estar errado e corrijam se assim for.


----------



## tonítruo (31 Mai 2022 às 23:13)

Aristocrata disse:


> Para haver mais precipitação, até porque a depressão é muito interessante, ar frio em altura, humidade do Atlântico (ligeira anomalia positiva nos últimos tempos - não sei se se mantêm).
> Só não temos uma condição: o forçamento para permitir a deslocação de massas de ar características do inverno.
> A depressão está quase "imóvel".  A *corrente de jacto* está demasiadamente a norte para forçar a depressão a subir rápido, intensificando assim a passagem das frentes.
> Na actual "conjuntura, a depressão irá subir em direcção a NE de forma lenta.
> ...


A interferência da corrente de jato (ou neste caso a ausência dela) é a responsável por estas depressões mais potentes parecerem "bater numa parede" sempre que se aproximam da península ibérica?


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2022 às 00:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> humidade do Atlântico (ligeira anomalia positiva nos últimos tempos - não sei se se mantêm)



Relativamente à temperatura superficial oceânica a anomalia mantém-se positiva, quase 1ºC.

Na semana 22 a 28:






Dia 30:


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Jun 2022 às 10:55)

Na escala sinóptica, tudo acaba por estar interligado, não podemos olhar apenas para algo em particular, como a corrente de jacto, um sistema frontal, uma depressão, a crista anticiclónica, mas sim para o "desenho" global. Por isso, é difícil estar a arranjar um "culpado" em particular. Para simplificar, o homem tende a classificar e a separar os diferentes sistemas, mas na verdade a natureza não quer saber disso, e tudo funciona como um "todo".

De qualquer forma, nesta situação parece-me que a depressão ficou situada um pouco mais oeste do que o ideal, sendo que na península Ibérica sente-se demasiado a influência da crista anticilónica que se encontra no Mediterrâneo, principalmente o interior e a região Sul do país. Evidentemente, as linhas de instabilidade/ superfícies frontais associadas à depressão ao encontrarem um ambiente mais estável à medida que se deslocam para leste, provocado por essa crista, tendem a perder atividade. Estivessem a depressão e a crista mais a leste, certamente chegariam com mais "pujança". Hoje e amanhã a depressão tende a se aproximar lentamente do continente, mas em clara fase de enchimento, perdendo capacidade de formar e manter linhas mais activas. As massas de ar já estão muito misturadas e sem gradientes significativos, e as frentes geradas pela depressão já estão em fase de oclusão. Além disso, quanto mais para sul e para o interior,  a influência da crista continuará a ser notada. Noto no entanto, que essa aproximação hoje já permitiu a entrada de linhas um pouco mais ativas até ao interior.

Apesar disso, mesmo a "morrer", a depressão ainda terá capacidade de trazer alguma precipitação pela sua proximidade, mais no litoral e para norte. Veremos também se algum forçamento de escala mais pequena, como a orografia ou o aquecimento diurno, poderá ajudar a ativar alguma coisa e trazer mais precipitação. Pelo menos é isso que o ECMWF tem estado a ver, mas que não é propriamente acompanhado por todos os modelos. Ontem, falhou com algum estrondo...


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jun 2022 às 15:07)

*Média das Máximas (6UTC-6UTC) em Maio em relação a 81-10:*

Viana do Castelo: 22,3ºC, *+1,6ºC*
Vila Real: 25,7ºC, *+5,4ºC* (recorde ?)
Bragança: 25,8ºC, *+5,8ºC* (recorde ?)
Viseu: 24,0ºC, *+4,6ºC *(recorde ?)
Coimbra, Cernache: 25,8ºC, *+4,0ºC* (recorde ?)
Castelo Branco: 27,5ºC, *+5,0ºC* (recorde ?)
Portalegre: 26,1ºC, *+5,1ºC* (2º maior valor, depois de 2015)
Lisboa, GG: 25,3ºC, *+3,4ºC* (3º maior valor, depois de 2015 e 2020)
Évora: 29,0ºC, *+7,1ºC* (recorde ?)
Beja: 28,8ºC, +*4,5ºC* (2º maior valor, depois de 2015)
Faro: 25,5ºC, *+2,7ºC*

Dá para ter uma ideia da quantidade de recordes na rede IPMA. Muito possível ser o Maio mais quente de sempre, aguardemos pelo boletim.

Tive que ver Évora umas 10 vezes, a cidade tem a mesma média que Lisboa em Maio, que raio  Alguém sabe se se enganaram no IPMA?


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jun 2022 às 15:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Média das Máximas em Maio em relação a 81-10:*
> 
> Viana do Castelo: 22,3ºC, *+1,6ºC*
> Vila Real: 25,7ºC, *+5,4ºC* (recorde ?)
> ...


No período 71/2000, a média das máximas em Évora é apenas 0,2ºC superior à média da estação de Lisboa (Gago Coutinho), portanto é capaz de não ser engano...
Se o IPMA se basear nas médias deste período, as anomalias vão ser ainda maiores. Acho que maio deste ano é bem capaz de bater recordes porque tivemos grande parte dos dias do mês com máximas superiores a 30ºC e nos dias mais "frescos" as temperaturas não foram muito baixas.
Em termos de precipitação, os acumulados são idênticos a 2015 no Sul, mas do Tejo para cima foi bem mais seco. Veja-se o caso de Viana do Castelo com 149mm em 2015 e apenas 34mm este ano. Se não for recorde também, deve ficar perto.
Ano muito mau porque estamos a ter meses extremamente secos e também muito quentes. Apenas Março se escapou, mas com o cenário dos meses anteriores e posteriores, o resultado é praticamente nulo.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2022 às 15:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Média das Máximas em Maio em relação a 81-10:*
> 
> Viana do Castelo: 22,3ºC, *+1,6ºC*
> Vila Real: 25,7ºC, *+5,4ºC* (recorde ?)
> ...



Da monitorização diária do IPMA, dá 25,1ºC para Vila Real e 25,3ºC para Bragança. Não fiz os restantes.

Em Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, a média da Tmáx foi de 21,1ºC (+0,1ºC que em 2020).


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jun 2022 às 15:57)

AnDré disse:


> Da monitorização diária do IPMA, dá 25,1ºC para Vila Real e 25,3ºC para Bragança. Não fiz os restantes.
> 
> Em Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, a média da Tmáx foi de 21,1ºC (+0,1ºC que em 2020).


Edit: Os valores são das 6hUTC - 6UTC, daí a diferença. Já anotei.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2022 às 16:03)

joralentejano disse:


> No período 71/2000, a média das máximas em Évora é apenas 0,2ºC superior à média da estação de Lisboa (Gago Coutinho), portanto é capaz de não ser engano...
> Se o IPMA se basear nas médias deste período, as anomalias vão ser ainda maiores. Acho que maio deste ano é bem capaz de bater recordes porque tivemos grande parte dos dias do mês com máximas superiores a 30ºC e nos dias mais "frescos" as temperaturas não foram muito baixas.
> Em termos de precipitação, os acumulados são idênticos a 2015 no Sul, mas do Tejo para cima foi bem mais seco. Veja-se o caso de Viana do Castelo com 149mm em 2015 e apenas 34mm este ano. Se não for recorde também, deve ficar perto.
> Ano muito mau porque estamos a ter meses extremamente secos e também muito quentes. Apenas Março se escapou, mas com o cenário dos meses anteriores e posteriores, o resultado é praticamente nulo.


Ontem caíram 16,4mm em Viana do Castelo. Ou seja o mensal foi de 50,7mm. Em 2006 caíram somente 12mm, sendo que grande parte do país praticamente não registou precipitação. 2003 idem.
Em termos de precipitação Maio de 2022 foi muito seco, mas já houve Maios próximos de 0.

Relativamente à média da Tmáx é provável que seja a mais alta desde que se fazem registos.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jun 2022 às 16:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Média das Máximas em Maio em relação a 81-10:*
> 
> Viana do Castelo: 22,3ºC, *+1,6ºC*
> Vila Real: 25,1ºC, *+4,7ºC* (recorde ?)
> ...


A normal de Évora não é da mesma estação que o IPMA usa atualmente, a estação atual tem uma amplitude térmica bem maior, com máximas mais altas e mínimas mais baixas


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jun 2022 às 16:26)

N_Fig disse:


> A normal de Évora não é da mesma estação que o IPMA usa atualmente, a estação atual tem uma amplitude térmica bem maior, com máximas mais altas e mínimas mais baixas


Verdade, é de 1996.

A de Évora, original era das mais antigas e de 1869.

Localização era (e é aqui). No topo da torre do Sertório.






Média da Máxima: *27,6ºC (+5,7ºC)*


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2022 às 16:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dá para ter uma ideia da quantidade de recordes na rede IPMA. Muito possível ser o Maio mais quente de sempre, aguardemos pelo boletim.



Quanto a classificar Maio como o mais quente de sempre, se falhar é porque a classificação se baseia na temperatura média e é de notar que as mínimas deste Maio foram em geral baixas, raramente acompanhando as máximas ou até extremando para valores inferiores ao normal em várias estações. As amplitudes diurnas foram frequentemente extremas. Relativamente só às máximas, não tenho dúvidas, se não fôr recorde deve andar lá perto.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jun 2022 às 17:36)

StormRic disse:


> Quanto a classificar Maio como o mais quente de sempre, se falhar é porque a classificação se baseia na temperatura média e é de notar que as mínimas deste Maio foram em geral baixas, raramente acompanhando as máximas ou até extremando para valores inferiores ao normal em várias estações. As amplitudes diurnas foram frequentemente extremas. Relativamente só às máximas, não tenho dúvidas, se não fôr recorde deve andar lá perto.


Mas isso tem sido o mais comum, o tempo mais seco tem levado a amplitudes térmicas bem acima do normal nos últimos anos. Basta ver que embora os últimos anos tenham tido todos temperatura (bem) acima do normal, as mínimas estiveram abaixo da média em cerca de metade


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2022 às 17:48)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas isso tem sido o mais comum, o tempo mais seco tem levado a amplitudes térmicas bem acima do normal nos últimos anos. Basta ver que embora os últimos anos tenham tido todos temperatura (bem) acima do normal, as mínimas estiveram abaixo da média em cerca de metade



Sim, concordo, no entanto este ano as mínimas estiveram mais extremas, mas não fiz as médias, pode ser apenas uma impressão pessoal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jun 2022 às 17:55)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, concordo, no entanto este ano as mínimas estiveram mais extremas, mas não fiz as médias, pode ser apenas uma impressão pessoal.


Pelo resumo diário das estações, parece-me que as mínimas estiveram bem altas em relação à normal.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jun 2022 às 18:06)

O IPMA pode ter melhorado em imensas coisas em termos de disponibilizar dados, mas uma coisa que me lembro que estava disponível quando me comecei a interessar pela meteorologia era consultar os dados de qualquer estação por um período de alguns meses (não me lembro agora quantos eram exatamente)


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jun 2022 às 18:34)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, concordo, no entanto este ano as mínimas estiveram mais extremas, mas não fiz as médias, pode ser apenas uma impressão pessoal.


Por aqui as mínimas ainda estiveram mais de 1ºC acima da média, Merelim teve 11,46ºC de média da mínima e a média na normal de 81-10 é de 10,4ºC e na de 71-00 é de 9,7ºC apesar que o lugar da estação das normais não é o mesmo.
Mesmo assim Maio de 2020 foi mais quente, tanto na média das máximas com 26,54ºC, mais alto que os 25,81ºC deste ano, como na média das mínimas com 13,02ºC. A média da máxima nas normais é de 21,1ºC na de 81-10 e 20,4ºC na de 71-00. 
No ano passado a média das mínimas foi mais baixa com 8,79ºC.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2022 às 05:16)

Bizarra distribuição dos acumulados ontem, dia 2:







A persistência da direcção SSO na circulação da depressão sobre o território fez com que grande parte da costa Oeste nada recebesse de precipitação. Esta entrou pelo sudoeste da Região Oeste e progrediu para NNE, nem tanto à costa, nem tanto ao interior. A orografia depois a produzir o impulso na convecção dispersa mais para norte.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2022 às 05:14)

Nos dois últimos dias, com a aproximação da depressão em fase de enchimento, a instabilidade aumentou nas regiões do norte e parte do centro, principalmente no interior:


----------



## frederico (5 Jun 2022 às 14:10)

Se as previsões se cumprirem isto promete acabar na média para o mês de Junho no Noroeste. Situação mais difícil no Sul, onde 30 ou 40 mm seriam importantes para aguentar os três meses de Verão que se seguem.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2022 às 04:14)

Fechou-se a torneira ontem, vai ficar mal fechada no Noroeste, pingo a pingo.






A perspectiva das duas próximas semanas é de normalidade, mas só porque já nos habituámos a trinta e muitos ou quarentas a partir de Junho. Isso não era o normal nas Normais...


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2022 às 10:06)

É este ano que aparece um cat. 4


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Jun 2022 às 00:21)

Parece que é desta que vamos ter um episódio de calor a sério embora só dure 2 ou 3 dias


----------



## LMMS (7 Jun 2022 às 00:24)

Nunca vi uma formação destas!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2022 às 00:34)

LMMS disse:


> Nunca vi uma formação destas!



Um dos muitos aspectos que podem tomar as nuvens médias Altocumulus.
É um dos tipos de nuvens com maior diversidade de aspectos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jun 2022 às 12:40)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Parece que é desta que vamos ter um episódio de calor a sério embora só dure 2 ou 3 dias


Felizmente só dura 2 ou 3 dias.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2022 às 15:21)

O GFS 06z descambou ou então é o "efeito Alex"  :

Chuva persistente logo a seguir ao Sto António? Boa! (se fôr verdade). Aguardemos mas era óptimo, excepto que pode começar a apodrecer fenos e frutícolas.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2022 às 16:19)

Indice Ultravioleta elevadíssimo hoje e depois de amanhã, perigoso nas montanhas do interior norte e centro (além das praias):












Ontem ainda choveu no Noroeste, quase uma região aparte no contexto do território continental, evidenciado pela percentagem estimada de água no solo (e o Gerês uma área ela própria também aparte no Noroeste):









A dicotomia Noroeste/Sueste do continente bem evidente nesta carta da Evapotranspiração de ontem, e nas temperaturas máximas que ontem já superaram os 33ºC:


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jun 2022 às 16:19)

Interessante seria o aparecimento de conveção com alguns mm's ainda que fosse só no interior.  Mesmo nos locais que não chova só o simples facto do aumento da HR e algum bloqueio da radiação solar já ajuda.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jun 2022 às 17:17)

Estamos em Junho...
Levo 115mm acumulados desde Janeiro no Sitio das Fontes, e 127mm em Carvoeiro.
Deviam era vir uma série de dias bem chuvosos aqui para o Sul, e não dias com temperaturas acima dos 34ºC.... 
Já ninguém se lembra da seca... mas ela continua bem vincada...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jun 2022 às 21:56)

StormRic disse:


> O GFS 06z descambou ou então é o "efeito Alex"  :
> 
> Chuva persistente logo a seguir ao Sto António? Boa! (se fôr verdade). Aguardemos mas era óptimo, excepto que pode começar a apodrecer fenos e frutícolas.


Já foi quase tudo retirado - o "normal". Típico devaneio do GFS!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jun 2022 às 21:57)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A partir do dia 13 Junho a previsão ainda é extremamente incerta, pelo que para já a expectativa será que termine no dia 13, mas com o pico a ser atingindo nos dias 11 e 12 Junho.


Ainda é incerta, mas cada vez mais parece que se seguirá calor e alguma lestada (ainda que com menos intensidade que nestes dias).


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Jun 2022 às 23:38)

Entre sexta e domingo já devemos registar os primeiros 40°C ou até mais .
Vamos assim ter alguns dias de tempo interessante para a época e para os registos das minhas estações


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jun 2022 às 23:50)

Tempo péssimo...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jun 2022 às 06:35)

Boas, 
Os primeiros 7 dias do mês se traduziram em tempo ameno ou normal para a época estando neste momento a média das máximas ligeiramente abaixo do normal, situação que se deverá manter no final do dia de hoje. 
Nos próximos dias teremos a chegada de tempo muito quente sendo que já no dia 10 a temperatura poderá chegar aos 40c! 
Essa situação se irá manter pelo menos até dia 13 Junho. 
Após dia 13 Junho a incerteza ainda é enorme mas cada vez a tendência começa a querer apontar a manutenção das temperaturas altas. 
Ou seja deveremos ter a 1a onda de calor do Verão!


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Jun 2022 às 13:23)

ECMWF e GFS de acordo com uma semana inteira de calor


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2022 às 17:25)

Meteorologicamente, pró-russo.

Agosto fresco 







O resto é discutível


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jun 2022 às 18:13)

Começa a canseira dos dias consecutivos de 40ºC em algumas regiões...


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2022 às 19:54)

lá vem os delírios do gfs, na próxima quinta feita GFS mete aqui *47ºC* em Coruche , espero que erre totalmente, todo o ano gfs tem assim uns desvaneios meio loucos no verão


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jun 2022 às 20:21)

Atento às estações de Mora e do Pinhão...


----------



## Thomar (8 Jun 2022 às 20:33)

david 6 disse:


> lá vem os delírios do gfs, na próxima quinta feita GFS mete aqui *47ºC* em Coruche , espero que erre totalmente, todo o ano gfs tem assim uns desvaneios meio loucos no verão
> 
> Ver anexo 1664



Que horror... 






Um devaneio certamente.


U


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jun 2022 às 20:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Começa a canseira dos dias consecutivos de 40ºC em algumas regiões...


Eu só sei que hoje esteve um dia relativamente agradável, quem é que consegue andar na rua a partir das 11 h com essas temperaturas?


----------



## Luis Filipe (8 Jun 2022 às 21:24)

Thomar disse:


> Que horror...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neste dia vai ser estupendo nas praias de Peniche se não mudar até lá.

Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jun 2022 às 11:40)

Ouvi à pouco na antena1 que Maio foi dos meses mais quente e seco dos últimos 100anos, não precisaram a posição. 80% de Portugal  em seca severa! Mais um grande incêndio em Málaga...
Eu cancelava já o Verão! Infelizmente cada vez mais o Verão torna-se um pesadelo para península e Mediterrâneo no geral. E não tenho nada contra o Verão...


----------



## Crazyrain (9 Jun 2022 às 11:51)

Depende dos sítios . 
Na  minha zona , a precipitação que se registou em maio  foi de 50 % da média mensal , já houve maios mais secos.  E as temperaturas altas ocorreram em 2 picos , que foram relativamente curtos . O resto do mês teve temperaturas normalíssimas para a época.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jun 2022 às 12:25)

trovoadas disse:


> Ouvi à pouco na antena1 que Maio foi dos meses mais quente e seco dos últimos 100anos, não precisaram a posição. 80% de Portugal  em seca severa! Mais um grande incêndio em Málaga...
> Eu cancelava já o Verão! Infelizmente cada vez mais o Verão torna-se um pesadelo para península e Mediterrâneo no geral. E não tenho nada contra o Verão...


De acordo com o boletim do IPMA, 97% do continente está em seca severa. 1% em seca extrema (litoral alentejano) e 2% em seca moderada (zona de Viana do Castelo). Isto no caso do índice de seca meteorológica porque noutros sentidos já é seca extrema. Em certos locais, os campos já mais parece que estão no final do verão, completamente "despidos".
Eu também não tenho nada contra o verão, mas no estado em que isto está vai ser péssimo e aquilo que menos precisávamos era de temperaturas tão altas e a começar tão cedo. A seca já está a ser um desastre, esperemos que não venham outros potenciados por esta situação.



Crazyrain disse:


> Depende dos sítios .
> Na  minha zona , a precipitação que se registou em maio  foi de 50 % da média mensal , já houve maios mais secos.  E as temperaturas altas ocorreram em 2 picos , que foram relativamente curtos . O resto do mês teve temperaturas normalíssimas para a época.


No Litoral as temperaturas altas registam-se sempre por um período mais curto. No entanto, basta ir um bocado mais para o interior para esse cenário mudar e exemplo disso são os registos da estação de Braga em relação à média com vários dias acima do normal para maio. Em relação à precipitação, de facto Viana do Castelo registou praticamente 50% da média, mas Braga nem chegou lá perto. É apenas um exemplo para comparar.
O problema não está somente em maio, mas sim também no que está para trás, principalmente em Janeiro e Fevereiro. O facto destes meses agora serem extremamente quentes só vem potenciar ainda mais uma seca que já é muito grave visto os principais meses de chuva terem tido acumulados muito baixos, praticamente típicos dos meses de verão.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2022 às 13:13)

Por aqui já ronca ao longe, e está muito escuro para oeste e noroeste, vi há pouco uns 3 raios em simultâneo (nuvem solo) direcção oeste, pena não ser de noite para os captar melhor.

O radar está interessante, venha ela, mas sem estragos


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jun 2022 às 13:16)

Tenho 23,5°C no meu quarto. Adeus, temperaturas decentes e confortáveis.


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Jun 2022 às 13:17)

Discrepância entre ECMWF e o Americano GFS depois das. 114h. 
O modelo europeu mostra - nos a manutenção de tempo muito quente enquanto o GFS mostra - nos a tal Cut-off a entrar por Portugal a dentro. Muito bom para amantes de chuva e trovoadas


----------



## Crazyrain (9 Jun 2022 às 13:27)

joralentejano disse:


> De acordo com o boletim do IPMA, 97% do continente está em seca severa. 1% em seca extrema (litoral alentejano) e 2% em seca moderada (zona de Viana do Castelo). Isto no caso do índice de seca meteorológica porque noutros sentidos já é seca extrema. Em certos locais, os campos já mais parece que estão no final do verão, completamente "despidos".
> Eu também não tenho nada contra o verão, mas no estado em que isto está vai ser péssimo e aquilo que menos precisávamos era de temperaturas tão altas e a começar tão cedo. A seca já está a ser um desastre, esperemos que não venham outros potenciados por esta situação.
> 
> 
> ...



Eu fiz o contraponto relativamente ao mês de maio  e referia - me especificamente à minha zona .
Aqui o ano hidrológico também vai bem abaixo da média . Mas não por causa da primavera , que tem sido mais ou menos normal . O problema foi nos meses de novembro , janeiro e fevereiro . Que são meses de uma elevada pluviosidade média e este ano registaram apenas 120 mm.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2022 às 13:36)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui já ronca ao longe, e está muito escuro para oeste e noroeste, vi há pouco uns 3 raios em simultâneo (nuvem solo) direcção oeste, pena não ser de noite para os captar melhor.
> 
> O radar está interessante, venha ela, mas sem estragos



Brincadeiras à parte, o que pode estar por detrás de tais ecos num céu limpo? Erro no Radar? Software? Ou diferentes camadas de ar e humidades que fazem com que surjam no radar?

É que ainda são uns ecos  (falsos)  bastante intensos 

Não há maneira de suprimir isto através de software ou calibração do radar para estas situações em específico?


----------



## Iceberg (9 Jun 2022 às 14:17)

Denunciei a mensagem do Snifa por informação incorreta.


----------



## meteo (9 Jun 2022 às 14:46)

Crazyrain disse:


> Depende dos sítios .
> Na  minha zona , a precipitação que se registou em maio  foi de 50 % da média mensal , já houve maios mais secos.  E as temperaturas altas ocorreram em 2 picos , que foram relativamente curtos . O resto do mês teve temperaturas normalíssimas para a época.


Na média do país todo foi um mês muito atípico em termos de calor. Quando há meses muito quentes no interior, não é por vezes de estranhar ter se meses normais no litoral norte e centro. Mas essas áreas são uma pequena amostra de todo um país, que de facto foi muito quente. Houve várias áreas com onda de calor de 8/9 ou mais dias.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jun 2022 às 14:50)

Fantkboy disse:


> Discrepância entre ECMWF e o Americano GFS depois das. 114h.
> O modelo europeu mostra - nos a manutenção de tempo muito quente enquanto o GFS mostra - nos a tal Cut-off a entrar por Portugal a dentro. Muito bom para amantes de chuva e trovoadas


GFS o campeão das cut-off's! Já nem ligo ainda por cima a essa distância


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2022 às 16:15)

Snifa disse:


> Brincadeiras à parte, o que pode estar por detrás de tais ecos num céu limpo? Erro no Radar? Software? Ou diferentes camadas de ar e humidades que fazem com que surjam no radar?
> 
> É que ainda são uns ecos  (falsos)  bastante intensos
> 
> Não há maneira de suprimir isto através de software ou calibração do radar para estas situações em específico?



Os "ecos" de intensidade superior a 30 dBZ ocorrem nas camadas muito baixas, inferiores a 2 Km, na direcção da linha de costa, quadrante de Oeste a NNO. Não estão relacionados sequer com nebulosidade baixa.  








Iceberg disse:


> Denunciei a mensagem do Snifa por informação incorreta.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jun 2022 às 16:39)

Fantkboy disse:


> Discrepância entre ECMWF e o Americano GFS depois das. 114h.
> O modelo europeu mostra - nos a manutenção de tempo muito quente enquanto o GFS mostra - nos a tal Cut-off a entrar por Portugal a dentro. Muito bom para amantes de chuva e trovoadas


Tendo em conta que o GFS já tinha previsto isso e depois retirou, tenho o pressentimento de que se trata de mais um devaneio. 

O ECMWF tem sido muito firme na manutenção do calor há várias saídas, e isso faz-me lembrar outros períodos em que o modelo europeu acertou (e mal). A ver vamos!


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2022 às 16:39)

StormRic disse:


> Os "ecos" de intensidade superior a 30 dBZ ocorrem nas camadas muito baixas, inferiores a 2 Km, na direcção da linha de costa, quadrante de Oeste a NNO. Não estão relacionados sequer com nebulosidade baixa.



Certo, daí ter questionado o porquê de aparecerem, não estando relacionados com precipitação, deveriam ser removidos, mas também não sei até que ponto é possivel remover/filtrar informação (falsa) que vem da leitura do radar.

 Não deixa de ser curioso tal intensidade de ecos, sem nuvens e muito menos chuva. 

Algum fenómeno está a causar isto, ou então é mesmo erro do radar/software.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2022 às 18:21)

Snifa disse:


> Certo, daí ter questionado o porquê de aparecerem, não estando relacionados com precipitação, deveriam ser removidos, mas também não sei até que ponto é possivel remover/filtrar informação (falsa) que vem da leitura do radar.
> 
> Não deixa de ser curioso tal intensidade de ecos, sem nuvens e muito menos chuva.
> 
> Algum fenómeno está a causar isto, ou então é mesmo erro do radar/software.



O radar de Arouca está situado a uma altitude relativamente grande. Aquelas direcções, onde aparece este ruído, coincidem com a área de varrimento de menor altitude (nível do mar, inclusive), ou seja, nessas direcções o feixe intercepta o terreno e todos os objectos e poluição atmosférica superficial, segundo um ângulo bastante grande, de cima para baixo. O restante horizonte de altitudes baixas parece-me que já está interceptado por relevos mais próximos. Pode haver alguma explicação baseada nesta situação do radar.

Este fenómeno de ruído aparece muito menos no radar de Coruche que está a baixa altitude, mas também aparecia, e de forma bastante intensa, no radar de Loulé. Este radar no Algarve também se situa a uma certa altitude bem acima da paisagem dos quadrantes Sul (e do oceano) e era nessas direcções que frequentemente aparecia este ruído, tão intenso por vezes que se misturava com o da própria precipitação forte de células sobre o oceano. Só se distinguia com a animação das imagens, pois o ruído permanecia mais ou menos imóvel enquanto os ecos da precipitação se moviam, com as células, claro.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2022 às 18:53)

*GFS 12z *a prever um Junho suave para Lisboa, a seguir a este fim de semana prolongado. Mas nem sequer está muito empolgado com o calor destes próximos dias aqui para a capital. Espero que acerte, sinceramente.


----------



## RP20 (9 Jun 2022 às 19:18)

Posso dizer que aqui pelo alto Minho este Maio nem foi muito quente. Maio de 2020 esse sim, foi  o mais quente por  cá e mais prolongado.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2022 às 19:21)

RP20 disse:


> Posso dizer que aqui pelo alto Minho este Maio nem foi muito quente. Maio de 2020 esse sim, foi  o mais quente por  cá e mais prolongado.



Precisamente. Isso mesmo vem portanto sublinhar que o Maio nas outras regiões foi ainda mais extremo. Retirando da média no continente a região do Alto Minho, os valores ainda sobem mais um pouco.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jun 2022 às 20:06)

StormRic disse:


> *GFS 12z *a prever um Junho suave para Lisboa, a seguir a este fim de semana prolongado. Mas nem sequer está muito empolgado com o calor destes próximos dias aqui para a capital. Espero que acerte, sinceramente.


O ECM, pelo contrário, continua a prever o inferno de 40ºC todos os dias ao longo da semana e continua a prolongar até ao fim da sua previsão. O GEM e o ICON não estão muito diferentes.
Vou manter a esperança de que isto ainda pode mudar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jun 2022 às 20:13)

StormRic disse:


> *GFS 12z *a prever um Junho suave para Lisboa, a seguir a este fim de semana prolongado. Mas nem sequer está muito empolgado com o calor destes próximos dias aqui para a capital. Espero que acerte, sinceramente.


Contudo o GFS está praticamente sozinho nessas  previsões até dia 17


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2022 às 23:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Contudo o GFS está praticamente sozinho nessas  previsões até dia 17



Pois... é pena. 

---

Hoje parece-me que terá sido *Amareleja* com *37,7ºC* a ser a estação com máxima mais elevada.
Embora Alvega possa não ter ficado atrás, mas para esta só dispomos dos dados horários.
Também Pinhão terá estado lá perto. Se hoje esteve assim mo interior, nem imagino os próximos dias.

Amareleja ainda estava em >32ºC depois das nove da noite.



Spoiler: Temperaturas horárias > 30ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jun 2022 às 23:37)

StormRic disse:


> Pois... é pena.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Alvega com 37,1ºC horário, Amareleja não passou dos 36,9ºC.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jun 2022 às 00:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alvega com 37,1ºC horário, Amareleja não passou dos 36,9ºC.



Sim, nas horárias Alvega parecia a mais alta. Eu vi Amareleja aqui.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jun 2022 às 00:45)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Tenho 23,5°C no meu quarto. Adeus, temperaturas decentes e confortáveis.


E termino o dia com 25°C no meu quarto. A ver se refresca durante a noite mas duvido. Não mexe uma palha.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jun 2022 às 01:21)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> E termino o dia com 25°C no meu quarto. A ver se refresca durante a noite mas duvido. Não mexe uma palha.



eu tenho 29ºC no quarto


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jun 2022 às 02:10)

Esta última saída do ECMWF literalmente mete calor e lestada daqui até às 384h. Espero mesmo que estas previsões falhem e que tenhamos alguma "frescura" no meio deste calor todo (como prevê agora o GFS), porque este cenário previsto pelo ECM é péssimo na situação de seca em que o país se encontra!


----------



## Orion (10 Jun 2022 às 10:39)




----------



## StormRic (10 Jun 2022 às 12:11)

Para mostrar o que aí vem...

Às 9:00 utc





Uma hora depois:


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jun 2022 às 12:16)

StormRic disse:


> Para mostrar o que aí vem...
> 
> Às 9:00 utc
> 
> ...


E a possibilidade de trovoadas nalgumas zonas, o que pode agravar o risco de incêndio.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Jun 2022 às 12:28)

StormRic disse:


> Para mostrar o que aí vem...
> 
> Às 9:00 utc
> 
> ...


O litoral norte não está nada de especial em termos de temperaturas. Típica nortada a acalmar a subida da temperatura.

Pelo menos aqui na minha zona está um dia típico de Junho/Julho. Se for num sitio mais abrigado, aí sim, já se sente o calor.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jun 2022 às 12:52)

david 6 disse:


> eu tenho 29ºC no quarto


25,3°C,neste momento. Mas com muito cuidado a abrir e a fechar persianas e portas para a varanda.


----------



## tonítruo (10 Jun 2022 às 13:04)

Alvega subiu 20.4ºC em 5 horas!
às 6utc registava 15.3ºC e pelas 11utc já ia nos 35.7ºC 
E já agora alguém me sabe explicar qual o mecanismo por detrás da conservação de calor de Portalegre, como é que numa noite de céu limpo a temperatura se mantém estável, o que está a impedir o calor de se irradiar?


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jun 2022 às 13:19)

tonítruo disse:


> E já agora alguém me sabe explicar qual o mecanismo por detrás da conservação de calor de Portalegre, como é que numa noite de céu limpo a temperatura se mantém estável, o que está a impedir o calor de se irradiar?


Tudo se deve ao efeito fohen que é um fenómeno comum em regiões montanhosas, mas em Portalegre é uma coisa impressionante. Se reparares, o vento de Nordeste intensifica-se durante a noite e ocorre uma espécie de "despejo" de ar quente.






Já cheguei a sair de Portalegre com um bafo descomunal e o carro a marcar uma temperatura superior a 30ºC depois da meia noite e chegar a Arronches com menos de 20ºC. No inverno acontece o mesmo, Portalegre com mais de 10ºC e em Arronches estão temperaturas negativas.


----------



## tonítruo (10 Jun 2022 às 13:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Tudo se deve ao efeito fohen que é um fenómeno comum em regiões montanhosas, mas em Portalegre é uma coisa impressionante. Se reparares, o vento de Nordeste intensifica-se durante a noite e ocorre uma espécie de "despejo" de ar quente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, eu já tinha lido sobre o efeito Fohen mas não tinha noção que uma descida de 500-600 metros era suficiente para ter um impacto tão significativo...
Então imagino que aqui no Algarve ocorra a mesma situação mas de uma forma menos extrema, visto que tenho vindo a notar que quando há nortadas aqui, a temperatura também não desce muito durante a noite...


----------



## Thomar (10 Jun 2022 às 13:37)

tonítruo disse:


> Ah, eu já tinha lido sobre o efeito Fohen mas não tinha noção que uma descida de 500-600 metros era suficiente para ter um impacto tão significativo...
> Então imagino que aqui no Algarve ocorra a mesma situação *mas de uma forma menos extrema,* visto que tenho vindo a notar que quando há nortadas aqui, a temperatura também não desce muito durante a noite...


No caso de Portalegre é preciso ter em atenção a sua altitude e zona de planato, no algarve vários membros (@algarvio1980 , @Aurélio Carvalho @Agreste ) daí podem dizer-te bem o que acontece em algumas noites de verão quando o efeito Fohen, neste caso vento de norte acontece.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jun 2022 às 14:02)

tonítruo disse:


> Ah, eu já tinha lido sobre o efeito Fohen mas não tinha noção que uma descida de 500-600 metros era suficiente para ter um impacto tão significativo...
> Então imagino que aqui no Algarve ocorra a mesma situação mas de uma forma menos extrema, visto que tenho vindo a notar que quando há nortadas aqui, a temperatura também não desce muito durante a noite...


Pois, no caso do Algarve é devido à nortada que se intensifica durante a tarde e arrasta o calor do Alentejo para Sul, acaba por ser uma situação diferente porque não é potenciada pela orografia.
Em Portalegre é quase sempre o vento de Leste-Nordeste devido à orientação da Serra de S. Mamede e acontece, por norma, durante a noite. Em muitas da situações, chega-se ao início da manhã e a temperatura ainda baixa uns graus.
No entanto, haverão pessoas que perceberão melhor deste assunto que eu.


----------



## tonítruo (10 Jun 2022 às 14:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, no caso do Algarve é devido à nortada que se intensifica durante a tarde e arrasta o calor do Alentejo para Sul, acaba por ser uma situação diferente porque não é potenciada pela orografia.


Sim, mas isso já não explica a temperatura semi-estável que ocorre durante a noite com vento de N/NW/NE
repara no gráfico de Albufeira:



Das 22utc até ao nascer do sol a temperatura manteve-se estável nos 23-24ºC e sempre com vento vindo de N/NW/NE
Só que durante a madrugada o Alentejo arrefeceu mais que a costa Algarvia, como se pode ver pelas temperaturas às 6utc:



pelo que já não pode ser ar mais quente vindo do Alentejo. O efeito Fohen é a única explicação que encontro.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (10 Jun 2022 às 19:49)

ECMWF a colocar a cut-off que está nos Açores a vir para Portugal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jun 2022 às 20:05)

tonítruo disse:


> Sim, mas isso já não explica a temperatura semi-estável que ocorre durante a noite com vento de N/NW/NE
> repara no gráfico de Albufeira:
> Ver anexo 1668
> Das 22utc até ao nascer do sol a temperatura manteve-se estável nos 23-24ºC e sempre com vento vindo de N/NW/NE
> ...


A temperatura foi mais estabilizada devido à entrada de levante, a estação Faro (Aeroporto) mostra que o vento rodou para NE às 01h (UTC)..

Nota que o vento é menos intenso quando entra sueste do que quando temos a nortada durante a noite.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (11 Jun 2022 às 01:23)

Parece que há possibilidade de alguma instabilidade durante esta noite, será?


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jun 2022 às 04:09)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Parece que há possibilidade de alguma instabilidade durante esta noite, será?


Verdade.

Ninguém por Aveiro acordado?


----------



## StormRic (11 Jun 2022 às 04:17)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Parece que há possibilidade de alguma instabilidade durante esta noite, será?



Sim, células bastante agressivas nasceram cerca das 3h00 (2:00 utc) no triângulo Figueira da Foz/Praia de Mira/Cantanhede, em movimento para NNE.









Meia hora depois outras células começaram mais a sul e uma está agora mesmo a chegar à Figueira da Foz; outra menor perto de Coimbra:


















Há actividade eléctrica nestas células.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jun 2022 às 05:47)

Ontem dia 10: *41,5ºC em Alvega* e mais quatro estações nos quarentas.






Mínimas sem noite tropical na maior parte do território, Algarve a maior excepção.






Bizarro acumulado isolado de Trancoso, quem não tivesse seguido poderia até julgar que a estação foi acidentalmente "regada".






Humidade relativa não tão baixa como se poderia esperar. Dias de Maio tiveram valores mais baixos em algumas estações, se bem me lembro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2022 às 13:07)

@StormRic , estes dois últimos posts deviam estar em tópicos especificos, o 1º no seguimento litoral centro e o 2º na monitorização do clima de Portugal 2022, porque aqui esta informação vai perder-se e é informação útil que devia estar nos tópicos em questão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jun 2022 às 14:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @StormRic , estes dois últimos posts deviam estar em tópicos especificos, o 1º no seguimento litoral centro e o 2º na monitorização do clima de Portugal 2022, porque aqui esta informação vai perder-se e é informação útil que devia estar nos tópicos em questão.


Concordo, sempre fizemos o resumo geral de máximas e mínimas no tópico do Clima 

É bom ter lá essa imagens para anos posteriores, já fui às vezes visitar tópicos de 2014 e 2015 para ver informação anterior. Por aqui perde-se por completo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jun 2022 às 15:46)

Ainda não deve ser hoje que chegamos aos 40°C aqui,  o vento está a estragar tudo


----------



## StormRic (11 Jun 2022 às 16:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @StormRic , estes dois últimos posts deviam estar em tópicos especificos, o 1º no seguimento litoral centro e o 2º na monitorização do clima de Portugal 2022, porque aqui esta informação vai perder-se e é informação útil que devia estar nos tópicos em questão.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Concordo, sempre fizemos o resumo geral de máximas e mínimas no tópico do Clima
> 
> É bom ter lá essa imagens para anos posteriores, já fui às vezes visitar tópicos de 2014 e 2015 para ver informação anterior. Por aqui perde-se por completo.



Concordo! Bem, erro meu no primeiro post , estava a ver este tópico quando olhei para o radar e fiquei tão empolgado por confirmar a suspeita contida na pergunta de @Meninodasnuvens que comecei a responder logo aqui. Só depois percebi que devia ter saltado para um tópico regional, como a seguir fiz.

Sobre o outro post, fico sempre um pouco na dúvida, é uma informação pontual de um dia e diz respeito a todas as regiões. A minha ideia é de que o tópico da monitorização do clima deve ser mais abrangente nos períodos de tempo, observando evoluções ao longo de vários dias. 
Mas têm razão, é informação que se perde para investigação em anos posteriores. Felizmente outros membros pensam nisso. Obrigado pelos reparos!


----------



## StormRic (11 Jun 2022 às 16:12)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Ainda não deve ser hoje que chegamos aos 40°C aqui,  o vento está a estragar tudo




Agora a sério, em que é que máximas nos quarentas são benéficas para se dizer que "o vento está a estragar tudo"? Eu acho é que são temperaturas desse calibre que estragam tudo, literalmente.
Percebo que possam empolgar a nossa habitual "meteoloucura", tal como quaisquer outros extremos, fenómenos invulgares, etc, mas... esse desejo oculto de fenómenos extremos, que podem ter consequências nefastas ou mesmo trágicas devia ser publicado moderadamente, exactamente por estas razões.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Jun 2022 às 16:42)

De facto as temperaturas hoje aparentam estar ligeiramente abaixo do esperado, mas os dias mais quentes ainda poderão ou não estar por vir.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Jun 2022 às 16:43)

StormRic disse:


> Agora a sério, em que é que máximas nos quarentas são benéficas para se dizer que "o vento está a estragar tudo"? Eu acho é que são temperaturas desse calibre que estragam tudo, literalmente.
> Percebo que possam empolgar a nossa habitual "meteoloucura", tal como quaisquer outros extremos, fenómenos invulgares, etc, mas... esse desejo oculto de fenómenos extremos, que podem ter consequências nefastas ou mesmo trágicas devia ser publicado moderadamente, exactamente por estas razões.


Da mesma maneira que no Inverno por aqui se deseja tempestades insanas e frio intenso e em que ficam os membros a salivar, também no Verão se deseja igual, apenas ao contrário.

Percebo que os meteoloucos prefiram a 1a opção, mas a 2a não deixa de ser válida.

Eu no Inverno gosto daqueles dias de tempestade brutal, acho fascinante e, no Verão, gosto de ter aqueles dias de lestada brutal. Sou louco? Se calhar, mas não serei o único 

O membro @RedeMeteo, no Inverno, lembro-me bem de desejar dias de muita chuva e ninguém se opôs aos posts dele...


----------



## StormRic (11 Jun 2022 às 16:56)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> O membro @RedeMeteo, no Inverno, lembro-me bem de desejar dias de muita chuva e ninguém se opôs aos posts dele...


Em geral, para a Região Sul, a muita chuva é, digamos, trivialmente bem vinda, e é em geral benéfica, enche albufeiras, enche os solos, termina com secas, etc. Raramente se pensa que possa ter consequências nefastas.

Mas... quem é que pode achar que temperaturas de mais de 40ªC, ainda por cima na situação presente de seca severa e solos ressequidos, risco de incêndio, possam ser benéficas para alguém ou alguma coisa, ou sequer agradável?
Continuo a dizer que a par de exprimirmos o nosso "entusiasmo científico ou emocional" por eventos extremos, devemos sempre acompanhar essas expectativas com a compreensão e moderação devidas às possíveis ou quase certas consequências de tais eventos.


----------



## Orion (11 Jun 2022 às 17:43)




----------



## Meninodasnuvens (11 Jun 2022 às 17:47)

É provável que esta noite possamos ter outro episódio de instabilidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jun 2022 às 22:22)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> É provável que esta noite possamos ter outro episódio de instabilidade.


Pelo que vejo, é no Litoral Norte e de madrugada.

Depois durante o dia parece ser no interior norte e centro de novo ao final do dia.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (11 Jun 2022 às 22:36)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelo que vejo, é no Litoral Norte e de madrugada.
> 
> Depois durante o dia parece ser no interior norte e centro de novo ao final do dia.


Vesse bastante nuvem média a vir de Sul (provavelmente altocumulus castellanus), quem sabe não é, podemos ter uma surpresa?


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jun 2022 às 22:41)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Vesse bastante nuvem média a vir de Sul (provavelmente altocumulus castellanus), quem sabe não é, podemos ter uma surpresa?


Vai ser nowcasting, veremos o que acontece...


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jun 2022 às 22:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vai ser nowcasting, veremos o que acontece...


Ponho a roupa a secar? Não vou ter que a ir buscar às 4 e tal da manhã outra vez?


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (11 Jun 2022 às 22:50)

N_Fig disse:


> Ponho a roupa a secar? Não vou ter que a ir buscar às 4 e tal da manhã outra vez?


Com este calor seca rápido


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jun 2022 às 23:13)

N_Fig disse:


> Ponho a roupa a secar? Não vou ter que a ir buscar às 4 e tal da manhã outra vez?


Acho que é melhor vir o @Jorge_scp que ele percebe melhor de ler cartas


----------



## tonítruo (12 Jun 2022 às 00:11)

Isso aí pelo norte é só trovoada, não querem doar uma ou duas células aqui para o sul?


----------



## tonítruo (12 Jun 2022 às 00:14)

@Meninodasnuvens esse é o melhor username do fórum todo, parabéns!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (12 Jun 2022 às 00:17)

tonítruo disse:


> @Meninodasnuvens esse é o melhor username do fórum todo, parabéns!


Basicamemte eu nas aulas de programação gostava de ver o tempo e as previsões então um prof meu começou a chamar-me menino das nuvens e achei engraçado usar como nome aqui no fórum.


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Jun 2022 às 01:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que é melhor vir o @Jorge_scp que ele percebe melhor de ler cartas


Se dependesse de mim ontem, estava mal . Hoje, a situação durante a noite é bastante parecida com ontem. A maioria dos modelos, com uma ou outra excepção, não dão sinal de precipitação, mas a instabilidade continua lá nos níveis médios/altos. Devido ao que aconteceu ontem, estou com as "antenas" no ar, mas o mais provável será pouco ou nada acontecer está noite. Puro nowcasting, porque andar atrás dos modelos não tem servido muito.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jun 2022 às 08:24)

StormRic disse:


> Em geral, para a Região Sul, a muita chuva é, digamos, trivialmente bem vinda, e é em geral benéfica, enche albufeiras, enche os solos, termina com secas, etc. Raramente se pensa que possa ter consequências nefastas.
> 
> Mas... quem é que pode achar que temperaturas de mais de 40ªC, ainda por cima na situação presente de seca severa e solos ressequidos, risco de incêndio, possam ser benéficas para alguém ou alguma coisa, ou sequer agradável?
> Continuo a dizer que a par de exprimirmos o nosso "entusiasmo científico ou emocional" por eventos extremos, devemos sempre acompanhar essas expectativas com a compreensão e moderação devidas às possíveis ou quase certas consequências de tais eventos.


Qual é a trovoada de verão que não é nefasta por onde passa?
No entanto, na generalidade, todos gostamos de assistir.

Há gostos para tudo, e acho que na meteorologia não se deve ser criticado por isso. A "frustação" de estarem previstos 40C e não serem atingidos é tão válida como estar previsto neve para um determinado lugar e depois não haver precipitação. Ou estarem previstos aguaceiros e trovoadas e a situação se revelar um "fiasco".

Relativamente à chuva, deixo-vos uma curiosidade: ontem estive no vale do Mondego (Guarda), zona bastante fértil, onde este ano há uma acentuada quebra de produção nas árvores de fruto, devido à chuva e ao frio do início de Abril que deu cabo da floração.
Isto num ano de seca severa e quente. No mínimo irónico...

Sobre os incêndios, deixem-me que vos diga, que por maior que seja a seca, é sempre necessário uma ignição. Sem isso, até podem estar 50C, que não é por isso que as coisas ardem.


----------



## tonítruo (12 Jun 2022 às 14:40)

AnDré disse:


> Sobre os incêndios, deixem-me que vos diga, que por maior que seja a seca, é sempre necessário uma ignição. Sem isso, até podem estar 50C, que não é por isso que as coisas ardem.


Isto é verdade? É que lembro-me de ler sobre certas plantas que produzem materiais orgânicos com temperaturas de autoignição baixas o suficiente para que apenas tempo quente e sol sejam suficientes para começarem um fogo.

No entanto após fazer uma pesquisa não encontrei algo de concreto, apenas fontes que dizem que "sim":
"Wildfires do sometimes occur naturally, either ignited by the sun’s heat or a lightning strike."

Outro mecanismo é a fermentação que é uma reação exotérmica (produz calor) o que pode ajudar o material a atingir a temperatura de autoignição (para além do calor e do sol):
"Haypiles and compost piles may self-ignite because of heat produced by bacterial fermentation."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spontaneous_combustion

Algum perito na matéria pode esclarecer se as florestas de Portugal reúnem condições necessárias para que um incêndio comece através de combustão espontânea?


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2022 às 15:53)

AnDré disse:


> Qual é a trovoada de verão que não é nefasta por onde passa?
> No entanto, na generalidade, todos gostamos de assistir.
> 
> Há gostos para tudo, e acho que na meteorologia não se deve ser criticado por isso. A "frustação" de estarem previstos 40C e não serem atingidos é tão válida como estar previsto neve para um determinado lugar e depois não haver precipitação. Ou estarem previstos aguaceiros e trovoadas e a situação se revelar um "fiasco".
> ...


Tal como ter temperaturas máximas extremas, a precipitação excessiva também é prejudicial. Aliás, tudo o que é em excesso é mau, seja em termos de calor, frio, etc.
Eu apenas acho que vir para aqui em pleno mês de maio e até mesmo agora no início de junho, queixar-se que não estão 40ºC, não faz muito sentido tendo em conta que ainda temos tanto verão pela frente e não é propriamente normal ter tais valores tão cedo. Ainda por cima numa situação de seca extrema, acho que é aquilo que menos precisamos, e devíamos ficar satisfeitos por não ter temperaturas tão elevadas para não agravar a situação tão rapidamente.
Há quem compare a frustação de não ter 40ºC com a frustação de não ter chuva nos meses de inverno. Do meu ponto de vista, a chuva é essencial e sem ela não há vida, já os 40ºC não trazem benefícios nenhuns. 

Em relação a essa situação da Guarda, a seca e o facto de o ano estar a ser quente, não impediria o surgimento de um episódio de frio fora de época como foi o caso desse no início de abril. No dia 4 de abril foi registada na estação da Guarda, a 2ª temperatura mínima mais baixa do ano, portanto, só por aqui se vê como tem sido 2022. Aliás, nos últimos anos temos observado que os meses de primavera já trazem mais episódios de frio e precipitação do que os meses de inverno e como é evidente, isso tem sempre consequências. No entanto, este ano, abril também não teve muita precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jun 2022 às 16:19)

AnDré disse:


> Sobre os incêndios, deixem-me que vos diga, que por maior que seja a seca, é sempre necessário uma ignição. Sem isso, até podem estar 50C, que não é por isso que as coisas ardem.



Para iniciar o incêndio, sim, claro que é sempre necessária uma ignição e a maior parte das ignições são de origem humana. Mas para continuar, propagar e expandir o incêndio as temperaturas elevadas contribuem e muito. Associada às temperaturas elevadas estão sempre as condições de secura do coberto vegetal e baixa humidade relativa do ar. Uma fogueira mal apagada encostada a vegetação num dia frio e húmido de inverno queima algumas ervas e fica-se por ali; num dia de verão com 40ºC, não fica, certamente.

Sobre os "gostos para tudo" e ninguém ser criticado por isso, é preciso não esquecer que todos estes tópicos são públicos. Estou quase a ponto de sugerir que se crie um tópico privado só para os membros do fórum. Já ouvi comentários de pessoas que visitaram o fórum e disseram coisa do tipo "estes gajos são todos malucos" ou "estão sempre a desejar desgraças". Fica o reparo.

A minha crítica prende-se sempre e só com o facto de tudo o que é aqui escrito é público, volto a frisar.


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Jun 2022 às 16:42)

Mais um dia que vamos "morrer na praia"


----------



## StormRic (12 Jun 2022 às 16:48)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mais um dia que vamos "morrer na praia"



*41,9ºC* em MeteoAlentejo - Amareleja.


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Jun 2022 às 16:50)

StormRic disse:


> *41,9ºC* em MeteoAlentejo - Amareleja.


Sim tou a referir me a Serpa


----------



## Orion (12 Jun 2022 às 18:10)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Jun 2022 às 19:53)

AnDré disse:


> Qual é a trovoada de verão que não é nefasta por onde passa?
> No entanto, na generalidade, todos gostamos de assistir.
> 
> Há gostos para tudo, e acho que na meteorologia não se deve ser criticado por isso. A "frustação" de estarem previstos 40C e não serem atingidos é tão válida como estar previsto neve para um determinado lugar e depois não haver precipitação. Ou estarem previstos aguaceiros e trovoadas e a situação se revelar um "fiasco".
> ...


Tudo dito!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2022 às 20:34)

StormRic disse:


> Para iniciar o incêndio, sim, claro que é sempre necessária uma ignição e a maior parte das ignições são de origem humana. Mas para continuar, propagar e expandir o incêndio as temperaturas elevadas contribuem e muito. Associada às temperaturas elevadas estão sempre as condições de secura do coberto vegetal e baixa humidade relativa do ar. Uma fogueira mal apagada encostada a vegetação num dia frio e húmido de inverno queima algumas ervas e fica-se por ali; num dia de verão com 40ºC, não fica, certamente.
> 
> Sobre os "gostos para tudo" e ninguém ser criticado por isso, é preciso não esquecer que todos estes tópicos são públicos. Estou quase a ponto de sugerir que se crie um tópico privado só para os membros do fórum. *Já ouvi comentários de pessoas que visitaram o fórum e disseram coisa do tipo "estes gajos são todos malucos" ou "estão sempre a desejar desgraças". *Fica o reparo.
> 
> A minha crítica prende-se sempre e só com o facto de tudo o que é aqui escrito é público, volto a frisar.


As pessoas procuram as desgraças, se assim não fosse, o dia do Tornado de Lagoa não teria mais de 3000 visitas no blog, e existem n situações adversas que acontecem que fazem disparar o nº de visitas, se o ano não tiver nenhum pico fora do Verão sabes logo como foi esse ano.  Porque, por norma, é no Verão que tenho mais visitas devido à informação dos horários dos barcos para as praias e isso atrai fora disso, só situações adversas é que atrai público, ninguém quer saber se fizer sol todos os dias.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (12 Jun 2022 às 20:41)

Orion disse:


>


Excelente semana em perspetiva.


----------



## Cesar (12 Jun 2022 às 21:32)

Vamos ver se as previsões não mudem e vá embora.


----------



## Cesar (12 Jun 2022 às 21:33)

Exit: o calor vá embora.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Jun 2022 às 07:47)

Pois mas parece que os modelos mudaram um bocado nesta Run das 00h e a onda de calor é prolongada até dia 17 Junho pelo menos.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jun 2022 às 09:07)

Pois, eu estou a ver a cut off a afastar-se do continente.


----------



## Iceberg (13 Jun 2022 às 09:22)

As chamadas cut off são sempre de difícil modelização e previsão. Principalmente quando a sua maior ou menor aproximação ao continente pode traduzir-se em persistência do calor ou diminuição da temperatura e aumento da instabilidade.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Jun 2022 às 11:47)

Amareleja já com 37°C


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2022 às 12:18)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Amareleja já com 37°C





Iceberg disse:


> Às 10h00 Amareleja já com 30,4º





Iceberg disse:


> Às 09h00 Amareleja já com 27,4º


Porque não publicam no seguimento sul? Assim estes posts vão ficar aqui perdidos...


----------



## meteo (13 Jun 2022 às 13:33)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O aviso laranja para Beja foi exagerado. Os 41°c previstos para amanhã ja eram


Se não me engano, o laranja é pela persistência de temperaturas elevadas e não só por serem 40 ou 41 graus.
O calor mata em Portugal muito mais que qualquer outro fenômeno meteorológico e nas vagas de calor de muitos dias o pico de mortalidade é muito significativo. Sei que gostas de valores de 43 ou mais graus para dar ênfase às tuas estações com os valores extremos registados, mas também convém não esquecer o resto. Há mais vida para além de extremos.


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2022 às 13:50)




----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Jun 2022 às 14:16)

meteo disse:


> Se não me engano, o laranja é pela persistência de temperaturas elevadas e não só por serem 40 ou 41 graus.
> O calor mata em Portugal muito mais que qualquer outro fenômeno meteorológico e nas vagas de calor de muitos dias o pico de mortalidade é muito significativo. Sei que gostas de valores de 43 ou mais graus para dar ênfase às tuas estações com os valores extremos registados, mas também convém não esquecer o resto. Há mais vida para além de extremos.


De acordo com os critérios do IPMA o distrito de Beja só entra em Laranja aos 41°C


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jun 2022 às 14:20)

RedeMeteo disse:


> De acordo com os critérios do IPMA o distrito de Beja só entra em Laranja aos 41°C


Moura e Castro Verde têm previsão de 41°c amanhã, não é só a capital de distrito que conta , o aviso foi bem lançado.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jun 2022 às 15:09)

Quarta-feira parece ser o pior dia quanto a calor. O interior da Região Oeste com máximas previstas de 38ºC em vários locais.

Entretanto, pelo menos para amanhã, segundo esta previsão de ontem às 00h, as poeiras vão concentrar-se mais, no Sul e pelo litoral Oeste.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jun 2022 às 15:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> ...*não é só a capital de distrito que conta* , o aviso foi bem lançado.


Boa tarde.

OXALÁ fosse assim.
O exemplo disto é o distrito do Porto.
Se na zona da cidade\Grande Porto não temos valores de máxima para obedecer aos critérios (mais de 48h), todo, ou praticamente todo, o interior obedece a estes parâmetros.
As EMAS do interior do distrito não nos dão os valores dos vales do Douro, Tâmega e Sousa, vales esse mais quentes. E os valores das EMA aproximam-se muito dos valores limites para lançar os avisos. Também as estações amadoras o mostram.
Por exemplo as cidades de Paredes, Penafiel e Lousada tem temperaturas muito parecidas com Braga nesta altura do ano.

Mesmo os distritos de Braga e Viana tem o mesmo problema: as estações de Monção-Valinha, Cabril e Cabeceiras de Basto obedeceram, ontem e hoje ao critério de lançamento de avisos para os respectivos distritos, e nada.

Eu vivo bem sem isso, mas o*s avisos podem e devem ser lançados para ajudar as pessoas a tomar medidas para proteger os mais frágeis*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jun 2022 às 16:35)

Uma coisa que não se vê todos os dias são as estações sempre em luta pela máxima (Pinhão, Alvega e Amareleja) com a mesma média horária ao mesmo tempo e de 40ºC!  Lousã ficou perto com 39,7ºC, Coimbra está a tentar destronar o Alentejo hoje:






Palpites de qual ganha a máxima de hoje?


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2022 às 16:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> OXALÁ fosse assim.
> O exemplo disto é o distrito do Porto.
> ...


Também vivo bem sem os avisos, mas no inverno acontece o mesmo com o distrito de Portalegre. A temperatura mínima em Portalegre dificilmente desce de forma significativa com tempo anticiclónico e já houve invernos em que as temperaturas nas restantes estações do distrito registavam temperaturas negativas vários dias e que obedeciam ao lançamento do aviso e isso nunca aconteceu porque a capital de distrito não atingia os valores que estão nos critérios. Janeiro de 2019 foi exemplo disso, pois foi marcado por inversões significativas com temperaturas negativas vários dias enquanto que Portalegre chegava a ter 10ºC de mínima e não havia aviso. Basta ir ao tópico de monitorização do clima desse ano para verificar essa situação e no seguimento sul fiz referência à ausência de aviso: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-janeiro-2019.9914/pagina-5#post-710827


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2022 às 17:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Palpites de qual ganha a máxima de hoje?




Vai ser o Pinhão:  veremos, uma vez que é o registo horário.. 






Pena não haver estações do IPMA em zonas como o Poçinho, Barca de Alva, Vale da Vilariça, pois seriam  outros locais que, nestas condições, superariam certamente os 40ºc. 


Fora de Portugal, e aqui al lado em Espanha, sempre impressionantes os registos de Montoro ( Córdoba ).

Hoje quase bateu a máxima anual com 43.1ºc 










__





						Montoro San Fernando - Weathercloud
					

Weathercloud is a global network of weather stations sharing data in real time.




					app.weathercloud.net


----------



## tonítruo (13 Jun 2022 às 18:06)

Snifa disse:


> Vai ser o Pinhão:  veremos..


Alvega, para mim, será sempre o vencedor, uma coisa é partir dos 16ºC, outra é começar já nos 21ºC 

Mas já agora, estou admirado de Alvega ainda não ter batido 30ºC de subida ou de descida, isto é porque como é junho e as noites são curtas não dá tempo suficiente da inversão térmica atingir o seu potencial?


----------



## Dan (13 Jun 2022 às 18:13)

Snifa disse:


> Vai ser o Pinhão:  veremos, uma vez que é o registo horário..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É possível que seja a região do país com maior numero de dias com máximas superiores a 38ºC ou mesmo a 40ºC. Fica mais protegida das influências atlânticas que qualquer outro local do país. 
Um parâmetro talvez mais importante que a máxima, para medir o nível de desconforto, é a temperatura média. Nesse aspeto, a estação da Zebreira tem apresentado valores bem elevados desde o início deste episódio.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jun 2022 às 19:13)

Dan disse:


> É possível que seja a região do país com maior numero de dias com máximas superiores a 38ºC ou mesmo a 40ºC. Fica mais protegida das influências atlânticas que qualquer outro local do país.
> Um parâmetro talvez mais importante que a máxima, para medir o nível de desconforto, é a temperatura média. Nesse aspeto, a estação da Zebreira tem apresentado valores bem elevados desde o início deste episódio.


Verdade, não deixa de ser uma das zonas que o antigo IM apontou como das com maior temperatura média do país, digamos mais quentes no Verão. Lembro-me de ver num tópico que o artigo falava de uma zona no Tejo Internacional, perto de Rosmaninhal, como a zona mais quente da Beira. A única estação que temos mais perto é de facto Zebreira, mas seria interessante um estudo nesses vales do Tejo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jun 2022 às 21:39)

Junho, por este andar, também deve querer ganhar o 1º prémio como Maio.


----------



## frederico (13 Jun 2022 às 22:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Verdade, não deixa de ser uma das zonas que o antigo IM apontou como das com maior temperatura média do país, digamos mais quentes no Verão. Lembro-me de ver num tópico que o artigo falava de uma zona no Tejo Internacional, perto de Rosmaninhal, como a zona mais quente da Beira. A única estação que temos mais perto é de facto Zebreira, mas seria interessante um estudo nesses vales do Tejo...


Já passei lá uma temporada no Monte Barata. As noites são mesmo muito quentes mas quando vira a Nortada podem também ser bem frescas.


----------



## tonítruo (13 Jun 2022 às 23:18)

É normal uma subida tão abrupta ou poderá haver alguma avaria?
Uma subida de 22µg/m³ para 218µg/m³ num espaço de duas horas...

As estações mais próximas não apresentam valores tão elevados.

Edição: 621µg/m³ na medição das 22h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2022 às 00:15)

Snifa disse:


> Vai ser o Pinhão:  veremos, uma vez que é o registo horário..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pinhão vai ganhar as máximas todas nos próximos dias 

Quem for do Alto Douro e quiser fazer caminhadas ou pedaladas com um termómetro ao peito às 16h-17h, por favor partilhe connosco


----------



## StormRic (14 Jun 2022 às 01:26)

tonítruo disse:


> Ver anexo 1678
> É normal uma subida tão abrupta ou poderá haver alguma avaria?
> Uma subida de 22µg/m³ para 218µg/m³ num espaço de duas horas...
> 
> ...



Fumo da vizinhança?


----------



## StormRic (14 Jun 2022 às 01:33)

StormRic disse:


> Quarta-feira parece ser o pior dia quanto a calor. O interior da Região Oeste com máximas previstas de 38ºC em vários locais.
> 
> Entretanto, pelo menos para amanhã, segundo esta previsão de ontem às 00h, as poeiras vão concentrar-se mais, no Sul e pelo litoral Oeste.



A carga de poeira na previsão a 33 horas ( a de ontem era a 57 horas) apresenta diferenças significativas, não nos valores elevados mas na distribuição.
Amanhã às 21:00, para comparar com a carta na previsão de ontem:





Mas amanhã às 15:00 utc, o pico de valor máximo estará sobre a Região Oeste:


----------



## StormRic (14 Jun 2022 às 04:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pinhão vai ganhar as máximas todas nos próximos dias
> 
> Quem for do Alto Douro e quiser fazer caminhadas ou pedaladas com um termómetro ao peito às 16h-17h, por favor partilhe connosco


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2022 às 14:42)

Nos últimos tempos tem havido uma enorme proliferação de posts neste tópico que são de seguimento ou outras temáticas e que por isso deviam estar nos tópicos respetivos. Peço por favor que pensem antes de postar, se é seguimento, previsão, registo de extremos diários etc façam-no nos tópicos respetivos. O staff e todos os que gostam de ler o Fórum agradecem.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jun 2022 às 17:00)

StormRic disse:


> Evolução nos últimos dias das temperaturas no registo horário das 15h (utc).
> Parece não haver correlação evidente de valores a esta hora próximos de 40ºC com a existência de máximas diárias superiores a 40ºC.
> 
> 
> ...




Baseados na relação que possa existir entre as temperaturas às 15h e as máximas, quantas estações vão ultrapassar os 40ºC e qual a máxima absoluta de hoje e em que estação?

Hoje às 15h





(Fiz este post aqui por se tratar de um desafio)


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2022 às 17:44)

StormRic disse:


> Baseados na relação que possa existir entre as temperaturas às 15h e as máximas, quantas estações vão ultrapassar os 40ºC e qual a máxima absoluta de hoje e em que estação?
> 
> Hoje às 15h
> 
> ...


As mudanças de direção do vento ao longo do dia não permitem um perfil perfeito em forma de "sino" nas estações do Alentejo. De facto, o HIRLAM parece estar a acertar, os vales do Guadiana e Tejo não passava dos 40ºC.

Contudo, Castro Verde está a ganhar a corrida, algo pouco incomum. Quase certo acima dos 40ºC. O vento de SO parece ter zero influência na estação, talvez um subtil efeito de Foehn...

Mirandela e Pinhão parece garantido os 40ºC. Alvalade idem, é um dos muitos casos na rede que os modelos não conseguem modelar.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Jun 2022 às 18:17)

Pelos vistos para amanhã ao final da tarde formar-se-á uma linha de instabilidade, é isso? Pelo que estou a ver o CAPE será muito levado trovadas fortes de certeza.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Jun 2022 às 20:34)

Boas, 
Para aqueles que adoram tempo fresco no Verão terão pela frente uma bela semana, com temperaturas ao nível de Abril, pois se a cut off foi responsável por uma semana de algum também será responsável por uma semana de tempo bastante fresco, que fará normalizar a média das máximas para este mês.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2022 às 20:52)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Para aqueles que adoram tempo fresco no Verão terão pela frente uma bela semana, com temperaturas ao nível de Abril, pois se a cut off foi responsável por uma semana de algum também será responsável por uma semana de tempo bastante fresco, que fará normalizar a média das máximas para este mês.


Agora temperaturas de 29/30ºC passaram a ser ao nível de abril. Falo pela minha zona, mas as temperaturas na generalidade do território, serão normais para a altura em que estamos. Mas pronto, para alguns os 40ºC é que são normais.
Vai ser uma excelente semana sim senhor e certamente dizias o mesmo se tivesses tido 39/40ºC durante quase 1 semana como tivemos aqui no Alentejo e não só.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2022 às 20:58)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Para aqueles que adoram tempo fresco no Verão terão pela frente uma bela semana, com temperaturas ao nível de Abril, pois se a cut off foi responsável por uma semana de algum também será responsável por uma semana de tempo bastante fresco, que fará normalizar a média das máximas para este mês.


Mas desde quando é que está previsto tempo fresco?, as temperaturas têm estado mais de 10°c acima dos valores normais para a altura do ano em alguns locais, com uma onda de calor, enfim, nem vale a pena mais comentários.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2022 às 21:01)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Para aqueles que adoram tempo fresco no Verão terão pela frente uma bela semana, com temperaturas ao nível de Abril, pois se a cut off foi responsável por uma semana de algum também será responsável por uma semana de tempo bastante fresco, que fará normalizar a média das máximas para este mês.


Em Faro não tens nenhum dia abaixo dos 25°c para os próximos dias, pensa antes de andares aqui a dizer disparates.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Jun 2022 às 21:36)

Davidmpb disse:


> Em Faro não tens nenhum dia abaixo dos 25°c para os próximos dias, pensa antes de andares aqui a dizer disparates.


Respeito e educação nunca fizeram mal a ninguém por isso agradecia que aprendesse a respeitar as pessoas, mesmo não concordando com a sua opinião. 
Respeitante aos modelos a tendência nas últimas runs tem sido de ir baixando as temperaturas devido à colocação da cutt off a noroeste da península e essa tendência é ainda mais clara no ukmo e Ecmwf. 
Com uma ISO 8, com ventos de noroeste quanto muito teremos 24 a 26 graus no interior e no litoral oeste uns 18 a 22c.
Já agora a previsão a 10 dias do IPMA não é baseada na saída operacional mas sim na média do ensemble ou algo parecido daí verem temperaturas de 29 a 30 na previsão.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Jun 2022 às 22:02)

Pois, olhando a previsão do ECM das 12h das temperaturas máximas previstas vejo temperaturas entre 18 a 20 a norte, entre 20 a 22 no centro, e entre 18 a 24c a sul.
É isso durante pelo menos uma semana.
Será uma situação típica de Junho, se calhar nem por isso.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2022 às 22:21)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Pois olha que giro, olhando a previsão do ECM das 12h das temperaturas máximas previstas vejo temperaturas entre 18 a 20 a norte, entre 20 a 22 no centro, e entre 18 a 24c a sul.
> É isso durante pelo menos uma semana.
> Será uma situação típica de Junho, se calhar nem por isso.


É mais típica do que ter 40ºC durante vários dias seguidos e disso não há dúvidas. Pelo menos, as estações do interior estão a ter temperaturas máximas 10ºC ou mais acima da média há quase 1 semana. No entanto, como estão previstas temperaturas mais dentro do normal ou 1/2ºC abaixo da média pontualmente, é logo atípico. 
Este mapa de anomalia da temperatura para a próxima semana, prevista pelo ECM, demonstra bem o cenário:


----------



## meteo (14 Jun 2022 às 22:40)

joralentejano disse:


> É mais típica do que ter 40ºC durante vários dias seguidos e disso não há dúvidas. Pelo menos, as estações do interior estão a ter temperaturas máximas 10ºC ou mais acima da média há quase 1 semana. No entanto, como estão previstas temperaturas mais dentro do normal ou 1/2ºC abaixo da média pontualmente, é logo atípico.
> Este mapa de anomalia da temperatura para a próxima semana, prevista pelo ECM, demonstra bem o cenário:


Mapa que resume bem a normalidade do que se prevê (hoje) para a próxima semana. Mais na média, não poderia ser. O problema foram mesmo os últimos dias, com 10 graus acima em relação à média em algumas zonas do interior. Será uma vaga de calor em junho em algumas zonas, depois de em Maio ter havido já uma onda de calor.

Muito mais normal (Mais próximo da média) no Alentejo em junho ter 27 a 30 graus que 40 graus. 27 a 30 graus no Alentejo tempo de Abril? 30 graus em Faro, tempo de Abril? Apenas se considerarmos dias muito quentes de Abril (Acima do percentil 90) para representar o mês em questão.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jun 2022 às 22:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Agora temperaturas de 29/30ºC passaram a ser ao nível de abril.


A continuar assim, mais uns anos e já não digo nada...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2022 às 22:46)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não vale a pena é perder tempo com pessoas cuja forma de estar e constantemente de guerrilhas, lamurias de calor ou de falta de chuva, seja Inverno ou Verão e quando não concorda com a opinião dos outros vêem para as faltas de educação, ainda por cima numa região cuja percentagem de água no solo é das mais elevada no país.
> Não gostam das opiniões dos outros têm boa solução. Existe um botão mágico para esse tipo de constrangimentos.


Ainda não percebi onde está a falta de educação e as guerrilhas, mas tudo bem.
Em relação à percentagem de água no solo, pois claro que olhar para mapas é muito bonito, mas não corresponde à realidade. Mesmo por causa de olhares apenas para os mapas é que não percebes o porquê de quanto menos calor estiver, melhor é, o porquê de haver "lamúrias" por falta de chuva, entre outros aspetos. Suponho que não tenhas de tratar de gado, não tens de regar culturas, não tens de fazer nada disso porque se tivesses de fazer, certamente que concordavas comigo e não criticavas sequer quem fala na falta de chuva porque é aquilo que mais precisamos neste momento e temos pelo menos 3 meses pela frente sem ela. Afeta sempre mais o meio rural, mas é uma questão de tempo até afetar tudo na generalidade se continuar assim e não é preciso ser agricultor para perceber o quão mau isto está.

Gosto do verão, gosto do calor, mas dispenso calor extremo que embora faça parte do meu clima, não venho para aqui queixar-me de que não estão 40ºC como estava previsto ou que uma previsão de 45ºC desapareceu dos modelos e muito menos nesta altura porque a meu ver, não tem qualquer sentido. Na situação de seca atual, que irá ter consequências graves, na minha opinião quanto menos calor estiver melhor é. Este ano infelizmente está a começar demasiado cedo e se houver vários episódios destes ao longo do verão será ainda mais complicado do que aquilo que se pensa. Não consigo perceber como é que há quem ache estes cenários normais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Jun 2022 às 22:54)

A anomalia da temperatura actual a T850 é neste momento e na ordem dos +4 a +8c. A partir de dia 18 a anomalia é na ordem dos - 4 a - 8c. Portanto!


----------



## RP20 (14 Jun 2022 às 22:55)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A anomalia da temperatura actual a T850 é neste momento e na ordem dos +4 a +8c. A partir de dia 18 a anomalia é na ordem dos - 4 a - 8c. Portanto!


Sim, e depois depende sempre da média que usarem. Se usarem a antiga de 71-00 as temperaturas estarão sempre acima da média.


----------



## vitamos (14 Jun 2022 às 22:57)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não vale a pena perder tempo com gente ignorante.


Existem duas coisas relevantes aqui:
Os que tomam os outros por ignorantes é porque se acham donos da sapiência.
Os que não perdem tempo com ignorantes das duas uma: ou não gostam de partilhar o conhecimento, ou também não têm grande coisa para ensinar.


----------



## AJB (15 Jun 2022 às 00:09)

um pequeno comentario: acho "curioso" que parte significativa dos que criticam quem gosta de "calor acima da normal climatológica", deliram com a possibilidade de haver no inverno nevões caracteristicos de países de outras latitudes...neste forum há uma "ala" em que a palavra "tolerancia" apenas serve para o frio...ja com o calor...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jun 2022 às 01:49)

É natural que no verão esteja calor. É, pois! Também é normal que no Inverno e na Primavera faça algum frio e chova. O que não é normal é estar quase todo o território em seca grave antes, sequer, de o Verão chegar. E é um facto que as opiniões e desejos das pessoas não têm qualquer efeito na meteorologia. Dito isto, acho que muito boa gente só chega lá quando um dia abrir a torneira de casa e não sair de lá nada.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2022 às 07:11)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> É natural que no verão esteja calor. É, pois! Também é normal que no Inverno e na Primavera faça algum frio e chova. O que não é normal é estar quase todo o território em seca grave antes, sequer, de o Verão chegar. E é um facto que as opiniões e desejos das pessoas não têm qualquer efeito na meteorologia. Dito isto, acho que muito boa gente só chega lá quando um dia abrir a torneira de casa e não sair de lá nada.


Somos um país de "secas". Quando não o estamos, para lá caminhamos.
Também somos um país de chorões, onde está sempre tudo mal. A surpresa está ao virar da esquina nas mais diversas circunstâncias da vida.
Como dizes, e bem, os gostos das pessoas não têm qualquer efeito na meteorologia. No entanto, basta olhar para os últimos anos, e não viver na nostalgia do clima dos anos 60 (eu sei, a nostalgia também nos está no sangue), para perceber que o clima tem vindo a mudar.
A questão é: vamos ignorar tudo isso, chorar e reclamar até que chova ou é melhor aproveitar/adaptar a nossa vida de modo a que não haja tamanha surpresa? (Abrir a torneira da água e não sair água).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jun 2022 às 10:57)

AnDré disse:


> Somos um país de "secas". Quando não o estamos, para lá caminhamos.
> Também somos um país de chorões, onde está sempre tudo mal. A surpresa está ao virar da esquina nas mais diversas circunstâncias da vida.
> Como dizes, e bem, os gostos das pessoas não têm qualquer efeito na meteorologia. No entanto, basta olhar para os últimos anos, e não viver na nostalgia do clima dos anos 60 (eu sei, a nostalgia também nos está no sangue), para perceber que o clima tem vindo a mudar.
> A questão é: vamos ignorar tudo isso, chorar e reclamar até que chova ou é melhor aproveitar/adaptar a nossa vida de modo a que não haja tamanha surpresa? (Abrir a torneira da água e não sair água).


Para mudar o estilo de vida é necessário primeiro reconhecer que alguma coisa não está bem. Se as pessoas acham que está tudo bem, não têm qualquer motivo para mudar coisa nenhuma.


----------



## DrFog (15 Jun 2022 às 12:15)

There are limits to human adaptation, if the rise in the  global temperature keep accelerating then the loss and damage will be so huge that no adaptation could cope with that, like trying to adapt after falling from a cliff. This is an interesting paper to read, regarding the human health and AGW:


"Limitations to Thermoregulation and Acclimatization Challenge Human Adaptation to Global Warming"








						Limitations to Thermoregulation and Acclimatization Challenge Human Adaptation to Global Warming - PubMed
					

Human thermoregulation and acclimatization are core components of the human coping mechanism for withstanding variations in environmental heat exposure. Amidst growing recognition that curtailing global warming to less than two degrees is becoming increasing improbable, human survival will...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## tonítruo (15 Jun 2022 às 13:11)

StormRic disse:


> O radar de Loulé já se foi de vez, há muitas semanas. Esperemos que Coruche se aguente.


Não vai ser arranjado?


----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2022 às 14:56)




----------



## TxMxR (15 Jun 2022 às 18:12)

Rafa111 disse:


> Enfim tanta coisa para cair um pingos e passar tudo ao lado.
> É o que eu digo, Tondela tem um escudo protector de tempestades ou sei lá.
> Fotos após a passagem de ambos os lados.
> SO
> ...


Se calhar ficavas mais contente se tivesses que andar a arranjar telhados, janelas, estores e carros como amigos meus no ano passado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jun 2022 às 18:23)

115 pessoas online 

Tudo storm chasing


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jun 2022 às 19:11)

Pinhão lá aguentou até à ultima para se mostrar 

Maioria do território já abaixo dos 30ºC agora (19h)






Amareleja com uma das maiores quedas da rede IPMA, 38ºC  28,4ºC em 1 hora.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jun 2022 às 19:12)

Vá...Acalmem-se essas almas.
Nada como um episódio de calor para aquecer a conversa, aqui e ali levantar fervura até se compreende.
Não deixem é levar-se pelo momento, passar aquele "limite" do bem senso.
Estamos aqui todos porque temos o gosto da meteorologia, um excelente gosto diga-se! 

E sendo assim, deixo aqui um vídeo que fiz há bocado na passagem da grande célula que atravessou o litoral norte.
Pouca chuva mas muita trovoada. Muitos raios nuvem-nuvem e bastantes raios nuvem-terra.
A electricidade foi-se abaixo na fase final com a queda de dois raios potentes por perto...
Como filmei logo em time-lapse não dá para retirar imagens com qualidade\definição. Disclaimer: _*É o que é! *_


----------



## LMMS (15 Jun 2022 às 19:56)

Isto não se vê todos os dias! 
Estão a começar muitos fogos e com o vento, nada de bom vem aí!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2022 às 20:35)

Se isto é um fórum de meteorologia, em que acima de tudo devia valorizar-se a ciência, será que é com comentários em que a própria ciência consegue desmentir, ou agora, é normal existir anomalias de +10ºC em algumas estações e dizemos que é a normalidade e o que é normal passa a ser anormal.

Pego, na estação de Faro (Aeroporto) e vejo anomalias das médias em alguns dias a estarem  entre 5 a 8ºC acima da média cuja média das máximas em Junho é de 26.4ºC, a média das mínimas é de 17.3ºC, coisa que a estação só registou 2 dias com valores mais baixos, com uma anomalia a rondar -1ºC e depois tem dias em que a anomalia positiva chega quase a 6ºC, utilizando a média 81-10 se for a média de 71-00 aí a diferença ainda é maior.

Na previsão do IPMA para Faro nos próximos dias, as temperaturas rondarão os 26 a 28ºC e as mínimas entre os 17 e os 19ºC, portanto normais ou ligeiramente acima da média e sinceramente se isto é considerado tempo fresco sendo normal, se fizesse a mesma anomalia negativa no mesmo grau de grandeza que foi agora, era necessário fazer máximas 19-20ºC em Faro e mínimas de 10ºC e seria o fim do mundo.

Neste momento, existem 10 episódios com anomalias positivas significativas para 1 episódio com anomalia negativa mas pouco significativa e mesmo assim, já terei a ser um pouco optimista.

Quando tivemos o Maio mais quente desde 1931, não é necessário dizer mais nada porque a ciência fala por si.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (16 Jun 2022 às 13:38)

Tenho notado que até agora a convecção tem sido exclusivamente de base alta, alguma razão para não exister convecção de base baixa?


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2022 às 17:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se isto é um fórum de meteorologia, em que acima de tudo devia valorizar-se a ciência, será que é com comentários em que a própria ciência consegue desmentir, ou agora, é normal existir anomalias de +10ºC em algumas estações e dizemos que é a normalidade e o que é normal passa a ser anormal.
> 
> Pego, na estação de Faro (Aeroporto) e vejo anomalias das médias em alguns dias a estarem  entre 5 a 8ºC acima da média cuja média das máximas em Junho é de 26.4ºC, a média das mínimas é de 17.3ºC, coisa que a estação só registou 2 dias com valores mais baixos, com uma anomalia a rondar -1ºC e depois tem dias em que a anomalia positiva chega quase a 6ºC, utilizando a média 81-10 se for a média de 71-00 aí a diferença ainda é maior.
> 
> ...


Pelo que fui lendo, não me apercebi que em lado nenhum alguém dissesse que anomalias de 10C eram normais. Isso é só ridículo. O que aqui se escreveu foi à base de gostos e desejos. Aliás, estamos no seguimento livre. Noutro qualquer seguimento, mais científico, alguns post teriam sido moderados. Por isso, se é de gostos que se tratam, há que tolerar todos. 

Maio de 2022 foi extremamente quente, o mais quente desde 1931.
No entanto, se olharmos para os últimos 30 anos (cientificamente já nos podíamos estar a guiar pela normal 91-20), terá sido assim tão excepcional?





Aliás @algarvio1980, tu és um membro que fazes registos há uma série de anos. Não consegues ver este padrão nos teus registos?

Mas bom, já estamos a levar isto para o lado científico, e se há coisa que não gosto é de ver bons posts de meteorologia ficarem perdidos neste seguimento livre.


----------



## tonítruo (16 Jun 2022 às 18:21)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Tenho notado que até agora a convecção tem sido exclusivamente de base alta, alguma razão para não exister convecção de base baixa?


Imagino que tenha haver com a camada de ar cheia de pó e, suponho, quente que estava por baixo das células visto que praticamente todos os relâmpagos eram entre nuvens e a precipitação evaporava praticamente toda antes de chegar ao chão, pelo menos foi isso que aconteceu por aqui


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jun 2022 às 21:50)

Pena que o IPMA deve estar a escavar um túnel ou algo parecido, 2 anos passados e nada das normais de 1990-2020... 

O serviço sueco passado 2 semanas de 2021 já tinha até os mapas para comparar anomalias.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jun 2022 às 22:53)

AnDré disse:


> Maio de 2022 foi extremamente quente, o mais quente desde 1931.
> No entanto, se olharmos para os últimos 30 anos (cientificamente já nos podíamos estar a guiar pela normal 91-20), terá sido assim tão excepcional?



Maio de 2011 sobressai bastante mais na sequência, esse sim marcou o início de uma década com vários meses de Maio muito quentes. O deste ano eu diria que apenas confirma aquela aparente nova tendência. Maio de 2022 foi um mês de confirmação, mais do que de excepção.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2022 às 23:23)

StormRic disse:


> Maio de 2011 sobressai bastante mais na sequência, esse sim marcou o início de uma década com vários meses de Maio muito quentes. O deste ano eu diria que apenas confirma aquela aparente nova tendência. Maio de 2022 foi um mês de confirmação, mais do que de excepção.


Este mapa ao nível mundial confirma bem a tendência...


Estes fenómenos no Pacífico também têm muita influência no clima do planeta, mas ao longo dos anos ouvi algumas explicações do El Tiempo onde referiam que a La Niña por cá costuma dar origem tempo mais fresco e chuvoso e o El Niño faz o contrário.
Ora, o que é certo é que isso não tem acontecido, muito pelo contrário. Nem quero imaginar quando surgir o El Niño então...


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2022 às 00:09)

StormRic disse:


> Maio de 2011 sobressai bastante mais na sequência, esse sim marcou o início de uma década com vários meses de Maio muito quentes. O deste ano eu diria que apenas confirma aquela aparente nova tendência. Maio de 2022 foi um mês de confirmação, mais do que de excepção.


Pois, mas Maios como esse de 2011 traziam trovoadas, hoje em dia já nem isso.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2022 às 00:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois, mas Maios como esse de 2011 traziam trovoadas, hoje em dia já nem isso.



Essa é uma diferença que talvez signifique uma segunda tendência na evolução. Nesse aspecto, a par das temperaturas, o Maio deste ano pode ser então sentido como "excepcional".

Aliás, a situação de 2022 no quadro comparativo dos meses de Maio, com todos os anos desde que há registo, é no canto superior esquerdo, bem à esquerda dos outros anos que tiveram as maiores anomalias positivas de temperatura média na última década:


----------



## tonítruo (17 Jun 2022 às 00:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Nem quero imaginar quando surgir o El Niño então...


É fácil, imagina as barragens com pó em vez de água


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Jun 2022 às 00:18)

A partir de agora e pelo menos até ao final do mês é tempo desinteresse até perder de vista com temperaturas sempre na ordem dos 30°C ou mesmo abaixo.....


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Jun 2022 às 00:25)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A partir de agora e pelo menos até ao final do mês é tempo desinteresse até perder de vista com temperaturas sempre na ordem dos 30°C ou mesmo abaixo.....


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2022 às 01:46)

ClaudiaRM disse:


>


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (17 Jun 2022 às 01:52)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A partir de agora e pelo menos até ao final do mês é tempo desinteresse até perder de vista com temperaturas sempre na ordem dos 30°C ou mesmo abaixo.....


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2022 às 02:32)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A partir de agora e pelo menos até ao final do mês é tempo desinteresse até perder de vista com temperaturas sempre na ordem dos 30°C ou mesmo abaixo.....


Adoro tempo desinteressante


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2022 às 04:56)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A partir de agora e pelo menos até ao final do mês é tempo desinteresse até perder de vista com temperaturas sempre na ordem dos 30°C ou mesmo abaixo.....



calma, que ainda falta Julho, Agosto e, se calhar, Setembro e Outubro.


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Jun 2022 às 10:10)

StormRic disse:


> calma, que ainda falta Julho, Agosto e, se calhar, Setembro e Outubro.


Vamos ver... antigamente eram semanas a fio com 40°C e noites tropicais, nos últimos anos temos 2 ou 3 dias desses e depois desce a pique


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2022 às 10:34)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Vamos ver... antigamente eram semanas a fio com 40°C e noites tropicais, nos últimos anos temos 2 ou 3 dias desses e depois desce a pique


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Jun 2022 às 11:53)

A atmosfera ainda não estabilizou sendo que apenas em Julho deverá estabilizar.
Depois teremos alguns dias perto ou ligeiramente acima dos 40c, outros na média +- 33c e outros na ordem dos 28 a 29.
O que vai determinar se a média das máximas será superior ou inferior ao normal será durabilidade das ondas de calor ou do tempo mais fresco.

Na minha opinião será um Julho e Agosto mais ou menos dentro do normal.

O RedeMeteo tem razão por acaso já houve Verões assim mas não faz disso o normal, nem os Verões que quase nem se sente o calor.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2022 às 11:57)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Vamos ver... antigamente eram semanas a fio com 40°C e noites tropicais, nos últimos anos temos 2 ou 3 dias desses e depois desce a pique


A memória meteorologia é assim mesmo:
Antigamente havia verões fantásticos, invernos fantásticos, primaveras cheias de trovoada, outonos incríveis.

Depois vamos a ver e... afinal foram só dois ou três dias excepcionais.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2022 às 12:01)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Vamos ver... antigamente eram semanas a fio com 40°C e noites tropicais, nos últimos anos temos 2 ou 3 dias desses e depois desce a pique



A meu ver, semanas a fio com temperaturas de 40 e mais graus não são assim tão frequentes nem normais, mesmo para o Alentejo, e isto não tem nada a ver com os gostos/desejos de cada um que são perfeitamente legítimos, é a realidade.

Portugal não fica própriamente nos Emirados Árabes, assim como não fica na Suiça ou Finlândia ( falando de tempo com neve ) as trovoadas, também não são tão abundantes, como por exemplo  aqui ao lado em Espanha, em que "qualquer coisinha" faz logo disparar a convecção, fruto da maior continentalidade, montanhas, proximidade do mediterrâneo  no caso da costa leste, etc..

Podemos ter os nossos gostos, e desejar o que quisermos, mas sempre com os "pés bem assentes" na realidade do nosso País, isto se não quisermos sofrer grandes " desilusões meteorológicas" agora se formos "masoquistas" toca a sonhar alto...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2022 às 12:04)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Vamos ver... antigamente eram semanas a fio com 40°C e noites tropicais, nos últimos anos temos 2 ou 3 dias desses e depois desce a pique


Não me lembro de nenhum ano em que houve "semanas a fio" com 40ºC e certamente quem é mais velho que eu, dirá o mesmo. Não é normal, nem sequer no Alentejo. No entanto, podes dar um exemplo de um ano em que tal cenário aconteceu para estares a dizer isso?


----------



## tonítruo (17 Jun 2022 às 12:36)

StormRic disse:


> Essa é uma diferença que talvez signifique uma segunda tendência na evolução. Nesse aspecto, a par das temperaturas, o Maio deste ano pode ser então sentido como "excepcional".
> 
> Aliás, a situação de 2022 no quadro comparativo dos meses de Maio, com todos os anos desde que há registo, é no canto superior esquerdo, bem à esquerda dos outros anos que tiveram as maiores anomalias positivas de temperatura média na última década:


É bastante interessante como há um exemplo de um maio muito quente e seco (2022) e outro muito frio e chuvoso (1946) mas não há nenhum maio muito quente e chuvoso nem muito frio e seco...


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Jun 2022 às 13:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Não me lembro de nenhum ano em que houve "semanas a fio" com 40ºC e certamente quem é mais velho que eu, dirá o mesmo. Não é normal, nem sequer no Alentejo. No entanto, podes dar um exemplo de um ano em que tal cenário aconteceu para estares a dizer isso?


Quem o diz são os mais velhos.  Assim como dizem que no inverno era semanas seguidas a chover


----------



## Luis Filipe (17 Jun 2022 às 14:12)

Nos anos 80 era miúdo lembro-me de verões quentes a rondar os 35 graus semanas e semanas seguidas de julho a setembro outubro e não caia uma gota de água nesse período de tempo. Só voltava a chover em Outubro que normalmente o pessoal falava que eram as primeiras chuvas. E às vezes fazia uma grande trovoada no meio do mês de setembro que até ficávamos sem luz. Isto em Lisboa anos 80 não esquecer. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2022 às 14:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Estes fenómenos no Pacífico também têm muita influência no clima do planeta, mas ao longo dos anos ouvi algumas explicações do El Tiempo onde referiam que a La Niña por cá costuma dar origem tempo mais fresco e chuvoso e o El Niño faz o contrário.
> Ora, o que é certo é que isso não tem acontecido, muito pelo contrário. Nem quero imaginar quando surgir o El Niño então...



 https://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/products/climate/ENSO/elnino.html vs https://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/products/climate/ENSO/lanina.html


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Jun 2022 às 14:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Não me lembro de nenhum ano em que houve "semanas a fio" com 40ºC



Pode ter nascido no Iraque.


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2022 às 14:40)

StormRic disse:


> Essa é uma diferença que talvez signifique uma segunda tendência na evolução. Nesse aspecto, a par das temperaturas, o Maio deste ano pode ser então sentido como "excepcional".
> 
> Aliás, a situação de 2022 no quadro comparativo dos meses de Maio, com todos os anos desde que há registo, é no canto superior esquerdo, bem à esquerda dos outros anos que tiveram as maiores anomalias positivas de temperatura média na última década:



Às vezes basta a falta de um evento (frente/depressão  precipitação/nebulosidade) para diferenciar um mês.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2022 às 14:49)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Quem o diz são os mais velhos.  Assim como dizem que no inverno era semanas seguidas a chover


Duvido que digam que dantes havia semanas a fio com 40ºC e que agora não há.
Semanas a fio com 30ºC tudo bem, agora com 40ºC em nenhuma parte do Alentejo tal coisa se sucede. É mais normal surgir um evento com valores superiores a 40ºC apenas durante 2/3 dias do que semanas a fio.


ClaudiaRM disse:


> Pode ter nascido no Iraque.


Só pode! Pelos vistos, não é só o tempo que anda trocado.


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2022 às 14:50)

Orion disse:


> Às vezes basta a falta de um evento (frente/depressão - precipitação/nebulosidade) para diferenciar um mês.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2022 às 15:38)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Quem o diz são os mais velhos.  Assim como dizem que no inverno era semanas seguidas a chover



Nesse aspecto tens razão: "Quem o diz são os mais velhos.". E embora a memória dos mais velhos seja mesmo muito valiosa, não deixa de ser uma memória humana.


----------



## Dan (17 Jun 2022 às 15:42)

Na onda de calor de 2003. Uns 16 ou 17 dias consecutivos de 40ºC, na Amareleja, duas semanas. Não estou a ver mais nenhuma situação.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2022 às 15:48)

Orion disse:


> https://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/products/climate/ENSO/elnino.html vs https://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/products/climate/ENSO/lanina.html



Segundo esses mapas, os eventos La Niña passados não se repercutiram na Europa Ocidental, excepto pelos Invernos frios na metade sul da Península Ibérica?
Não há no entanto referência a que decis correspondem as anomalias indicadas.

EDIT: encontrei https://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/products/climate/ENSO/method.html
33% para cada intervalo, ou seja, aproximadamente abrangendo o 1º, 2º e 3º decis no caso da classificação "Inverno frio".
Este Inverno passado não se enquadrou nestes decis na metade sul do continente, se estou a ver bem.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Jun 2022 às 15:50)

Em Julho de 2020 que foi o mais quente desde que há registo a média das máximas rondou os 37c em Beja e Évora.
Portanto eu pergunto, será que não foram semanas seguidas de tempo muito quente assim como foi Agosto de 2003??


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2022 às 16:00)

Orion disse:


> Às vezes basta a falta de um evento (frente/depressão  precipitação/nebulosidade) para diferenciar um mês.


Especialmente no caso dos meses de menor precipitação, que inclui Maio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jun 2022 às 17:59)

Estamos em Junho e vou a Beja, ora Beja na média de 81-10 tem uma média das máximas de 29.9ºC e uma média de 5 dias com temperatura igual ou superior a 35ºC. Ora, estar a dizer que antigamente fazia 40ºC semanas a fio quando a média das máximas nem chega a 30ºC e fazendo uma extrapolação diria que a média 91-20 andará nos 31.3ºC no máximo, bem longe dos 40ºC.

Julho e Agosto andará a rondar os 34.5ºC em Julho e os 34.2ºC em Agosto valores extrapolados para a média de 91-20. Também, bem longe das semanas a fio com 40ºC.

Nº médio com temperaturas iguais ou superiores aos 35ºC em Julho é de 11.8 dias e em Agosto é de 9.5 dias, ora fazendo outra extrapolação e diria que o nº médio com temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 40ºC, andará em Julho nos 4.6 dias e em Agosto nos 2.8 dias.

Uma coisa, é termos os nossos gostos ou desejos, outra coisa, é querermos que os outros acreditem que isso aconteceu no passado e é banal e parece-me ser mais o 2º caso do que propriamente o gosto ou desejo da pessoa em questão.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2022 às 18:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estamos em Junho e vou a Beja, ora Beja na média de 81-10 tem uma média das máximas de 29.9ºC e uma média de 5 dias com temperatura igual ou superior a 35ºC. Ora, estar a dizer que antigamente fazia 40ºC semanas a fio quando a média das máximas nem chega a 30ºC e fazendo uma extrapolação diria que a média 91-20 andará nos 31.3ºC no máximo, bem longe dos 40ºC.
> 
> Julho e Agosto andará a rondar os 34.5ºC em Julho e os 34.2ºC em Agosto valores extrapolados para a média de 91-20. Também, bem longe das semanas a fio com 40ºC.
> 
> ...


O pessoal baseia-se nos termômetros dos carros e das farmácias, e quando vêm lá 45°c, na verdade estão 35°c


----------



## tonítruo (17 Jun 2022 às 18:23)

StormRic disse:


> Nesse aspecto tens razão: "Quem o diz são os mais velhos.". E embora a memória dos mais velhos seja mesmo muito valiosa, não deixa de ser uma memória humana.


Isto é muito verdade, lembro-me de ler sobre o quanto exageradas são as nossas memórias, é muito fácil nos lembrar-mos dum ou dois anos onde haja uma anomalia e depois nos esquecer-mos dos outros todos normais, porque a anormalidade é algo memorável, enquanto a normalidade não...

Já para não falar da forma exagerada de como é comunicada o clima entre as pessoas no geral, ainda há uns dias estava a ver um documentário, na Odisseia, sobre a Austrália e em vez de dizerem: "Nos meses mais quentes, as temperaturas máximas aqui rondam os 42ºC" (ou lá quanto é a média), disseram: "As temperaturas aqui atingem os 50ºC" (apesar desses 50ºC serem valores recorde). Isto depois resulta nos mitos climatológicos como por exemplo: "Em Inglaterra está sempre a chover" ou "Nos desertos as temperaturas durante o dia chegam aos 50ºC e depois à noite descem para temperaturas negativas" etc...


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2022 às 18:27)

StormRic disse:


> Segundo esses mapas, os eventos La Niña passados não se repercutiram na Europa Ocidental, excepto pelos Invernos frios na metade sul da Península Ibérica?
> Não há no entanto referência a que decis correspondem as anomalias indicadas.
> 
> EDIT: encontrei https://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/products/climate/ENSO/method.html
> ...



Os nipónicos quiseram ser mais minunciosos. Compara com os aldrabões  https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/ensocycle/elninosfc.shtml & https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/ensocycle/laninasfc.shtml ou https://www.climate.gov/news-features/featured-images/global-impacts-el-niño-and-la-niña

Outra base de dados; minha sugestão de configuração. Diverte-te   https://psl.noaa.gov/data/correlation/







O MEI (vs NINO 3.4) se calhar é mais realista  https://psl.noaa.gov/enso/mei/


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2022 às 18:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Uma coisa, é termos os nossos gostos ou desejos, outra coisa, é querermos que os outros acreditem que isso aconteceu no passado e é banal e parece-me ser mais o 2º caso do que propriamente o gosto ou desejo da pessoa em questão.



É como diz o outro " uma coisa é uma coisa, outra coisa é outra coisa" 

Eu vou fazer a vontade, e colocar como seria uma previsão digna de Verão (normal) em pleno Alentejo, uma situação perfeitamente banal ( contudo com cheiro a fiasco sobretudo domingo, quinta e até sexta pois só estão previstos 43ºc/44ºc, ainda por cima a mínima desce abaixo dos 30ºc no sábado ) não fosse esta zona das mais quentes do Mundo:








Naturalmente ( e felizmente para nós) é uma brincadeira e a previsão correta diz respeito a:


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Jun 2022 às 19:43)

tonítruo disse:


> Isto é muito verdade, lembro-me de ler sobre o quanto exageradas são as nossas memórias, é muito fácil nos lembrar-mos dum ou dois anos onde haja uma anomalia e depois nos esquecer-mos dos outros todos normais, porque a anormalidade é algo memorável, enquanto a normalidade não...
> 
> Já para não falar da forma exagerada de como é comunicada o clima entre as pessoas no geral, ainda há uns dias estava a ver um documentário, na Odisseia, sobre a Austrália e em vez de dizerem: "Nos meses mais quentes, as temperaturas máximas aqui rondam os 42ºC" (ou lá quanto é a média), disseram: "As temperaturas aqui atingem os 50ºC" (apesar desses 50ºC serem valores recorde). Isto depois resulta nos mitos climatológicos como por exemplo: "Em Inglaterra está sempre a chover" ou "Nos desertos as temperaturas durante o dia chegam aos 50ºC e depois à noite descem para temperaturas negativas" etc...



Os media gostam de dar ênfase aos extremos climáticos e como nós temos uma população genericamente meteorologicamente ignorante , isso é amplificado . Até aqui no fórum vejo comentários que me chocam .
Mas há muitos mitos meteorológicos entre nós . Por exemplo , existe o mito de que antigamente caía muita neve no Litoral e agora não . Nada mais errado , apesar de antigamente ser menos raro nevar , mesmo assim era  um acontecimento raro . Basta ver a ênfase , o destaque e o espanto que era dado pelos jornais e os relatos das pessoas na altura .
Infelizmente este fórum cada vez mais parece um " antigamente é que era " , que nem dá vontade de participar.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2022 às 19:59)




----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2022 às 20:00)

Eh pá 44ºC de máxima com 33ºC de mínima em Serpa era para 40ºC de mínima em Portalegre


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2022 às 20:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> Eh pá 44ºC de máxima com 33ºC de mínima em Serpa era para 40ºC de mínima em Portalegre



E com 48ºc de máxima em Serpa, Alvega ( e outras estações habituais) superavam os 50ºc...  

Portalegre tem, frequentemente, mínimas muito elevadas no Verão, com estas previsões, não diria 40ºc mas uns 34/35ºc de mínima seriam possíveis..  

E depois tinhamos tudo a arder, com sérios problemas de saúde/óbitos na população.. enfim, uma tragédia..


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Jun 2022 às 20:30)

Espero que não tenham guardado ainda as camisolas de inverno, porque Portugal continental nas proximas semanas vai estar numa bolha fria eternamente


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Jun 2022 às 20:44)

Fantkboy disse:


> Espero que não tenham guardado ainda as camisolas de inverno, porque Portugal continental nas proximas semanas vai estar numa bolha fria eternamente



Xiu...
Não digas isso senão comem te vivo.
Tens que dizer.. graças a Deus que acabou a onda de calor, e agora temos tempo fresco (para alguns o normal.. Como se uma ISO 8 nesta altura do ano seja normal).
No Verão tens que reclamar que está calor, que muita gente morre devido ao calor, incêndios, seca... Bla bla bla
Mas no Inverno com geadas, inundações, frio de bater o dente, e neve quase dentro do mar.. Kkkk, aí tens que aplaudir de pé..

Sei que é estranho, mas as pessoas aqui funcionam muito assim.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2022 às 20:53)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Xiu...
> Não digas isso senão comem te vivo.
> Tens que dizer.. graças a Deus que acabou a onda de calor, e agora temos tempo fresco (para alguns o normal.. Como se uma ISO 8 nesta altura do ano seja normal).
> No Verão tens que reclamar que está calor, que muita gente morre devido ao calor, incêndios, seca... Bla bla bla
> ...



não te faças de vítima, sabes perfeitamente que o último comentário do nosso colega de Serpa dos 40ºC de semanas a fio, não faz qualquer sentido, uma coisa é gostos, outra coisa é a realidade


----------



## MSantos (17 Jun 2022 às 20:55)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Xiu...
> Não digas isso senão comem te vivo.
> Tens que dizer.. graças a Deus que acabou a onda de calor, e agora temos tempo fresco (para alguns o normal.. Como se uma ISO 8 nesta altura do ano seja normal).
> No Verão tens que reclamar que está calor, que muita gente morre devido ao calor, incêndios, seca... Bla bla bla
> ...



O que não funciona aqui são posts incendiários com o objetivo de criar discussão/confusão , fica o aviso por parte do staff.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Jun 2022 às 21:02)

Isto num dia em que passam 5 anos de Pedrogão Grande é de um bom gosto muito particular.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (17 Jun 2022 às 21:11)

Eu nem costumo comentar aqui mas perante o que tenho lido.. Pessoal que pede 40º de temperatura não tem a mínima noção do país onde vive ou então, só pensa no seu umbigo. A maior parte das casas com isolamentos pobres, sem AC, onde facilmente se tem 28º de temperatura interior em semanas de 35º de exterior, onde muitas profissões são ao ar livre e todos esses sofrem com isso, já para nem falar na época de incêndio em que vivemos em que no minimo rastilho temos fogos que lavram durante dias e dias e ameaçam muitas populações...

Acho que este tipo de pessoas que comenta aqui que só quer 40º, devia (pelo menos) pensar antes de escrever porque a opinião deles conta mas o bom senso, esse deveria imperar acima de tudo.


----------



## meteo (17 Jun 2022 às 21:28)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Quem o diz são os mais velhos.  Assim como dizem que no inverno era semanas seguidas a chover


A experiência ajuda-nos em muita coisa. Menos na questão de ultrapassar dados reais, como as médias climatológicas, que são dados factuais. Se Beja tem uma média de máximas de 33 graus, como é que tinham semanas seguidas de 40 graus? Tinham depois semanas inteiras com 25 graus? Hoje em dia é raríssimo Beja ter uma máxima abaixo de 27 graus no verão.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Jun 2022 às 21:43)

Em relação aos modelos que é o que interessa, me parece que até dia 26 Junho as temperaturas não devem estar acima dos 26c no Alentejo. 
No litoral norte e centro deverão rondar os 20 c..
Depois logo se verá!


----------



## tonítruo (17 Jun 2022 às 23:56)

Snifa disse:


> É como diz o outro " uma coisa é uma coisa, outra coisa é outra coisa"
> 
> Eu vou fazer a vontade, e colocar como seria uma previsão digna de Verão (normal) em pleno Alentejo, uma situação perfeitamente banal ( contudo com cheiro a fiasco sobretudo domingo, quinta e até sexta pois só estão previstos 43ºc/44ºc, ainda por cima a mínima desce abaixo dos 30ºc no sábado ) não fosse esta zona das mais quentes do Mundo:
> 
> ...


Pegando nesta ideia engraçada, estão aqui mais três exemplos de como seria se o tempo ouvisse as reclamações/lamentações dos membros do fórum 


Spoiler: Previsões


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jun 2022 às 00:39)

Seria pedir muito que o Verão deste ano fosse todo assim? Com alguns dias mais extremos de calor (temperaturas acima dos 40°C), e pausas pelo meio para a entrada de cut off’s que nos trouxessem trovoadas e um ar mais fresco…


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2022 às 04:11)

AndréFrade disse:


> Seria pedir muito que o Verão deste ano fosse todo assim? Com alguns dias mais extremos de calor (temperaturas acima dos 40°C), e pausas pelo meio para a entrada de cut off’s que nos trouxessem trovoadas e um ar mais fresco…



O Nordeste ontem a persistir em temperaturas dessas: *Mirandela* *40,8ºC* e *Pinhão* também nos quarenta à tangente (40,1ºC). Foi o quinto dia de Junho com Pinhão a atingir > 40ªc.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jun 2022 às 07:40)

Olha são João a chover... Nem para assar as sardinhas vai dar. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (18 Jun 2022 às 10:41)

AndréFrade disse:


> Seria pedir muito que o Verão deste ano fosse todo assim? Com alguns dias mais extremos de calor (temperaturas acima dos 40°C), e pausas pelo meio para a entrada de cut off’s que nos trouxessem trovoadas e um ar mais fresco…


O clima é volatil e cada vez menos temos veroes mais estaveis como antigamente , nos ultimos anos o agosto por exemplo transformou se no pior mes para tirar ferias no litoral continental devido as fortes nortadas e temperaturas de 20 graus .

E quem se lembra das trovoadas secas no verao e agora sao raras ?

Aqui nao podemos estar a pedir frio no verao nem calor no inverno , as coisas sao como tal e temos de aproveitar o que a natureza e o clima em que estamos inseridos nos dá.

Para mim se formos pelos "quereres" o
Inverno queria o muito frio e neve e no verao muito calor .

E pf nao falem dos fogos porque é um tema muito sensivel , já basta os incendiarios terem hoje noticias na comunicacao social que dizem logo à discarada quando é o melhor dia para incendios, também tem no ipma o grafico do risco de incendio optimo para os incendiarios consultarem e fazerem das suas 
.

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jun 2022 às 12:30)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Olha são João a chover... Nem para assar as sardinhas vai dar.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


No dia de São João já não deve chover.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2022 às 14:50)

Stinger disse:


> nos ultimos anos o agosto por exemplo transformou se no pior mes para tirar ferias no litoral continental devido as fortes nortadas e temperaturas de 20 graus .



A nortada persistente tem várias causas, o anticilone dos Açores descaído para sul ou um pouco afastado para oeste, depressão térmica acentuada na Península e não menos importante, baixas temperaturas superficiais oceânicas na costa ocidental. A nortada puxa nortada pelo arrefecimento por upwelling da água mais fria.
Este ano talvez não vá ser assim, partindo da situação actual, mas os próximos dias ou semanas podem varrer toda a água quente para sul (e o AA afastou-se para oeste).


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jun 2022 às 15:07)

Para quem quer fazer praia os melhores meses são Setembro e até mesmo Outubro, menos nortada, água do mar mais quente, e preços mais convidativos.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2022 às 16:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para quem quer fazer praia os melhores meses são Setembro e até mesmo Outubro, menos nortada, água do mar mais quente, e preços mais convidativos.



Concordo, desde sempre os meus meses de "verão" favoritos para usufruir da praia.


----------



## tonítruo (18 Jun 2022 às 16:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para quem quer fazer praia os melhores meses são Setembro e até mesmo Outubro, menos nortada, água do mar mais quente, e preços mais convidativos.


E radiação solar menos agressiva.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2022 às 18:13)

Probabilidade de chuva hoje:






Muito raro ver o AA a chegar aos 1040 hPa em quase pleno Verão:


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2022 às 20:51)

Imaginem a precipitação anual do Minho mas... num dia 


A cidade tem uma média de 2,4k mm em Junho  Considerado dos sitios mais chuvosos do mundo, na India, fica a norte do maior delta do mundo: o Ganges, faz todo o sentido...


----------



## tonítruo (18 Jun 2022 às 21:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A cidade tem uma média de 2,4k mm em Junho  Considerado dos sitios mais chuvosos do mundo, na India, fica a norte do maior delta do mundo: o Ganges, faz todo o sentido...


2400 em julho, e que tal 3100?


----------



## Paulo H (18 Jun 2022 às 23:08)

tonítruo disse:


> 2400 em julho, e que tal 3100?
> Ver anexo 1716


A média anual são 11,856m3 de água por m2. São quase 4 andares de água!


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2022 às 23:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muito raro ver o AA a chegar aos 1040 hPa em quase pleno Verão:


A menos de 24h do Verão (solstício às 9:16 utc do dia seguinte):






Isto vai ter consequências para o resto do Junho: fresco quanto baste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2022 às 00:45)

tonítruo disse:


> 2400 em julho, e que tal 3100?
> Ver anexo 1716





Paulo H disse:


> A média anual são 11,856m3 de água por m2. São quase 4 andares de água!


Os pluviómetros têm de estar muito bem preparados para tanta água


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2022 às 05:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Os pluviómetros têm de estar muito bem preparados para tanta água



Com mais de 1 metro/dia devem ser uns bidões dos grandes


----------



## trovoadas (20 Jun 2022 às 10:13)

É bom que o Verão seja fresco e algo húmido (HR elevada)! 
Já vi sobreiros aqui no concelho de Loulé com folhas amareladas e a cair! 
Ainda temos 3 meses de Verão pela frente! Na melhor das hipóteses...


----------



## Stinger (20 Jun 2022 às 13:02)

trovoadas disse:


> É bom que o Verão seja fresco e algo húmido (HR elevada)!
> Já vi sobreiros aqui no concelho de Loulé com folhas amareladas e a cair!
> Ainda temos 3 meses de Verão pela frente! Na melhor das hipóteses...


Vai ser o que clima quiser 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (20 Jun 2022 às 14:25)

Stinger disse:


> Vai ser o que clima quiser
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


Ora nem mais! Agora é que disseste uma coisa sábia


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jun 2022 às 15:33)

trovoadas disse:


> É bom que o Verão seja fresco e algo húmido (HR elevada)!
> Já vi sobreiros aqui no concelho de Loulé com folhas amareladas e a cair!
> Ainda temos 3 meses de Verão pela frente! Na melhor das hipóteses...


Hum.. Não deve ser por essa razão.. Há sobreiros por todas as regiões de Portugal continental. E sim, inclusive no Minho. Existe o cancro do castanheiro que também ocorre no género Quercus, em especial nos sobreiros e azinheiras. Já agora.. As azinheiras gostam mais de clima seco do interior, ao contrário dos sobreiros que suportam climas mais humidos.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jun 2022 às 19:58)

trovoadas disse:


> Ora nem mais! Agora é que disseste uma coisa sábia


E ainda bem que é assim, porque senão para uns era 45°c o verão todo e para outros era 20°c, portanto o que vier vem.


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2022 às 23:12)

>




---



Para vídeos e registos assombrosos é acompanhá-lo. O porquê de tanta chuva não é surpreendente:


----------



## lserpa (20 Jun 2022 às 23:22)

Orion disse:


> ---
> 
> 
> 
> Para vídeos e registos assombrosos é acompanhá-lo. O porquê de tanta chuva não é surpreendente:



Simplesmente absurdamente incrível!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2022 às 03:53)

lserpa disse:


> Simplesmente absurdamente incrível!!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



É inimaginável para nós a média de 40 mm por hora em todas as 24 horas de um dia. E claro, haverá horas que terão muito mais do que 40 mm, para equilibrar as que certamente terão menos. Toda a paisagem já está modelada por esta escorrência de cataratas em todo o lado, desde há milhares de anos (veja-se o exemplo da paisagem da Madeira, com acumulados nas montanhas 4 a 10 vezes menores). Com os humanos a porem obstáculos em qualquer sítio, há sempre tragédias anunciadas.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Jun 2022 às 09:34)

Orion disse:


> ---
> 
> 
> 
> Para vídeos e registos assombrosos é acompanhá-lo. O porquê de tanta chuva não é surpreendente:


Aí está a prova que a vegetação segura o terreno! Mesmo com tanta água praticamente saí branquinha nas quedas de água.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2022 às 14:05)

trovoadas disse:


> Aí está a prova que a vegetação segura o terreno! Mesmo com tanta água praticamente saí branquinha nas quedas de água.


Bem observado! E certamente mais abaixo, já na planície deflorestada deve ser evidente a situação contrária, rios de lama.

À chegada do delta ao ìndico, as manchas de lama estendem-se para lá de 50 a 100 Km da costa, antes de precipitarem no fundo marinho.


Imagem do Terra hoje às 4:49 utc, sobre o Bangla Desh.
Cherrapunji está assinalada aproximadamente com um marcador. Resolução da imagem 250 m.


----------



## leofe (21 Jun 2022 às 23:13)

Muito boa noite a todos os membros!

Este artigo, publicado hoje, possui esta descrição: "A chuva acompanha o primeiro dia de verão, mas na região do Algarve parece que o sol espreita mais do que o mau tempo". Ora, onde está o mau tempo? Chuva e algum vento é mau tempo? Tomara que este "mau tempo" chegasse ao Algarve!
Já debati este assunto no Seguimento Meteorológico Livre de 2021, mas mais uma vez expresso o meu profundo desagrado com a comunicação social, que teima em classificar chuva como mau tempo! Passei toda a tarde a ouvir algumas pessoas da minha terra, onde a agricultura é uma atividade muito presente, a darem graças por esta chuvinha que, apesar de ser pouca, sempre ajuda a desagravar um pouco a situação de seca e a regar os terrenos!
Mau tempo? Ciclones, furacões, trovoadas fortes, tempestades feias, vendavais, invernos secos!
Pelo menos fiquei mais tranquilizado quando, á hora desta partilha, não encontrei sequer um comentário a queixar-se deste tempo, mas a queixar-se sim da falta de chuva ou da designação "mau tempo", absolutamente desnecessária!
Desculpem pelo desabafo.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2022 às 03:45)

leofe disse:


> "A chuva acompanha o primeiro dia de verão, mas na região do Algarve parece que o sol espreita mais do que o mau tempo"



Esta frase típica da comunicação social é mesmo um "Tesourinho deprimente de meteorologia", tal é a frequência e a popularidade com que é usada


----------



## microcris (22 Jun 2022 às 12:09)

Pois, levem lá a chuvinha pare o Algarve. A minhas cebolas e as minhas videiras já estão fartos dela. Digam o que quiserem, mas lá por não ter chovido o que era devido no Inverno, não quer dizer que tenha que cair toda agora, quando é suposto ter um bocadito de calor.

Edit:
Para não dizerem que sou maluquinho (Canelas - Arouca)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jun 2022 às 15:15)

microcris disse:


> Pois, levem lá a chuvinha pare o Algarve. A minhas cebolas e as minhas videiras já estão fartos dela. Digam o que quiserem, mas lá por não ter chovido o que era devido no Inverno, não quer dizer que tenha que cair toda agora, quando é suposto ter um bocadito de calor.
> 
> Edit:
> Para não dizerem que sou maluquinho (Canelas - Arouca)


Ahahah..

Vídeo muito bom


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jun 2022 às 16:02)

Orion disse:


> ---
> 
> 
> 
> Para vídeos e registos assombrosos é acompanhá-lo. O porquê de tanta chuva não é surpreendente:


Epá! Fantástico...

Saudades de dias destes.
Quer dizer, tenuamente parecidos...
Os 160 mm que tive em 24h foram brutais, grande parte em 12h. Mas nada como esta zona da Megalaya.
Isto é outro mundo, outro campeonato.

Se adorava visitar isto? SIM!
Sim e não... 2 dias chegavam, ter de passar o tempo embrulhado em impermeáveis, com a humidade, as roupas coladas ao corpo chegava.
Os povos naquela zona estão adaptados, mas deve ser muito difícil o dia a dia, os constrangimentos de metade do ano, pelo menos.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jun 2022 às 16:12)

Viver numa zona assim, também deve ser bastante complicado.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2022 às 18:01)

microcris disse:


> A minhas cebolas e as minhas videiras já estão fartos dela. Digam o que quiserem, mas lá por não ter chovido o que era devido no Inverno, não quer dizer que tenha que cair toda agora, quando é suposto ter um bocadito de calor.



Exactamente, esta chuva já começa a ser fora de estação e em certos locais onde chova mais e, sobretudo, ao longo de vários dias e de humidade elevada, pode levar ao apodrecimento e a doenças/pragas de culturas. Tenho observado aqui na zona do vale de Loures que tiveram o cuidado de cobrir com material impermeável os grande fardos de feno acabado de cortar, para não apodrecer. Seja o que fôr, tudo o que é demasiado fora de estação não é bom para todas as culturas. Até porque o prejuízo é maior do que o benefício das ligeiras subidas de algumas albufeiras ou do conteúdo de água no solo. Já vamos com oito dias seguidos de precipitação em alguns locais, para Junho é bastante e ainda está previsto continuar até Sábado ou Domingo no Norte.


----------



## microcris (22 Jun 2022 às 18:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ahahah..
> 
> Vídeo muito bom


É a minha irmã. Sem áudio não daria para perceber bem o que estava a cair... E não tinha piada


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2022 às 13:43)




----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2022 às 13:46)

"Como pode haver AG se está frio? Olha para o recorde 'ali'?"


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Jun 2022 às 13:54)

Chover no verão tem tanto interesse como as várias semanas de sol e 20°C que temos no inverno.  No inverno o que tem interesse são vários dias de chuva,  trovoadas e frio extremo.  No Verão o que tem interesse são temperaturas de 40°C, noites tropicais e as típicas trovoadas de final de tarde. 
O que temos tido esta semana é que nao é nada


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jun 2022 às 15:24)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Chover no verão tem tanto interesse como as várias semanas de sol e 20°C que temos no inverno.  No inverno o que tem interesse são vários dias de chuva,  trovoadas e frio extremo.  No Verão o que tem interesse são temperaturas de 40°C, noites tropicais e as típicas trovoadas de final de tarde.
> O que temos tido esta semana é que nao é nada


Temperaturas extremas matam. Se achas que é isso que tem interesse... 
Quanto às várias semanas de sol e temperaturas de 20°C no Inverno (palavras tuas!), podes comparar quando no Verão tiveres várias semanas de chuva e 'frio'... Enquanto não existirem, é uma situação episódica.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2022 às 15:25)

RedeMeteo disse:


> e as típicas trovoadas de final de tarde.





RedeMeteo disse:


> No Verão o que tem interesse são temperaturas de 40°C, noites tropicais e as típicas trovoadas de final de tarde.



Suponho que sejam trovoadas secas, como disseste que chover no Verão  não tem interesse...logo têm que ser trovoadas secas., nada de chuva...que só tem interesse no Inverno, como todos sabemos, pelo que uma trovoada "molhada" no Verão será sempre  um "fiasco", pois chuva é no Inverno...  

Ainda bem que ninguém manda no tempo, senão, nem sei como seria, provavelmente mais uma "justificação" para guerras no mundo...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (23 Jun 2022 às 17:30)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Chover no verão tem tanto interesse como as várias semanas de sol e 20°C que temos no inverno.  No inverno o que tem interesse são vários dias de chuva,  trovoadas e frio extremo.  No Verão o que tem interesse são temperaturas de 40°C, noites tropicais e as típicas trovoadas de final de tarde.
> O que temos tido esta semana é que nao é nada


Desculpa a pergunta mas fizeste alguma aposta com alguém para fazeres este tipo de comentários aqui? É que é cada tiro, cada melro.


----------



## Hawk (23 Jun 2022 às 17:56)

Apostaria que toda a gente que aqui está registou-se no fórum num dia de algum tipo de extremo meteorológico. Ninguém está em casa num dia de 23°C e nuvens com abertas e lembra-se de se registar num fórum meteo. Não há nada de errado na "adrenalina" sentida nos extremos meteorológicos e é ridículo vir com dissertações e demagogias quase que a acusar quem sente essa adrenalina de ser sociopata.

Se calhar em vez de se lamuriar com demagogias saloias,  e perante a evidência de que os extremos serão cada vez mais frequentes, a sociedade teria um papel mais importante se pressionasse as autoridades para tomar medidas para que não morra tanta gente de frio nem de calor em Portugal. Seria certamente mais eficaz do que vir ao fórum acusar o Zézinho que gosta de 40°C ou o Zequinha que gosta de -10.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Jun 2022 às 18:33)

Quem vem com demagogias de calor acima dos 40c mata, depois vem incêndios (não aparecem sozinhos), seca, falta de água, bla bla.... Ai o terror dos 40c.
Também as pode usar  para os acidentes que a neve causa, o frio que mata os sem abrigo, as casas que não têm condições para o tanto frio e afins.
Do mesmo modo que quem fica extasiado com as tempestades e fortes precipitação também pode pensar que isso alaga os campos, destrói culturas, casas, estradas....pontes.
Pois se calhar se fizesse o normal que cada estação traz nas quantidades normais de temperatura e precipitação sem haver extremos não haveria nem metade dos users registados aqui, e a normalidade com o tempo faria perder o interesse.
Isto para dizer simplesmente que gostos não se discutem e que aquilo que cativa as pessoas é o extremo, o inesperado, o fora do normal e isso serve para a neve, a chuva, o frio e o calor.
Parem de massacrar quem adora os extremos do Verão porque vocês e inclusivo eu tb adora os extremos contrário.
Perguntem a qq meteorologista profissional o que o cativa?
Parem com esta discussão da treta que já dura há semanas.
É verdade, também há quem adora o calor intenso no Verão, e a chuva intensa no Inverno. Sabem porquê? 
Porque adora os extremos de cada estação!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jun 2022 às 18:53)

O tempo anda mesmo monótono. Todas as (poucas) vezes que abro este seguimento é sempre a mesma conversa repetida vezes sem conta e com as mesmas pessoas.


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Jun 2022 às 19:12)

Snifa disse:


> Suponho que sejam trovoadas secas, como disseste que chover no Verão  não tem interesse...logo têm que ser trovoadas secas., nada de chuva...que só tem interesse no Inverno, como todos sabemos, pelo que uma trovoada "molhada" no Verão será sempre  um "fiasco", pois chuva é no Inverno...
> 
> Ainda bem que ninguém manda no tempo, senão, nem sei como seria, provavelmente mais uma "justificação" para guerras no mundo...


Se for trovoada pode vir com chuva porque se sabe que é uma situação momentânea e o tipica do tempo quente. Nao é como esta semana que tem sido a semana inteira céu nublado 20 e poucos graus e aguaceiros fracos


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2022 às 19:37)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Nao é como esta semana que tem sido a semana inteira céu nublado 20 e poucos graus e aguaceiros fracos



Certo, mas estas condições meteorológicas que temos vivido ( tempo mais fresco e chuva mais nuns locais que outros) e apesar de poderem ser consideradas "chatas" por algumas pessoas, também são benéficas.

Esta chuva não vai resolver o problema da seca nem encher barragens, mas sempre é alguma humidade que entra nas terras e isto junto com temperaturas mais baixas, e sobretudo pela seca que o Pais atravessa é, apesar de pouco, algo positivo.

Vou dar um exemplo: ontem aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro choveu bem, tivemos cerca de 6.60 mm acumulados no aeródromo numa boa chuvada, a reacção das pessoas foi (e estou a citar) "choveu bem, está isto fresco e pelo menos durante uns dias já não preciso de regar a horta"...ou seja menos regas, menos gastos de água, portanto há alguma poupança numa situação de seca muito acentuada aqui pelo Nordeste, hoje também já caíu um bom aguaceiro há pouco, sim é uma "gota de água" mas já é alguma coisa.

Imagina que estávamos semanas e semanas com o tempo quente como  tivemos há uns dias, e uma situação de seca cada vez mais extrema, para quem gosta poderia ser interessante do ponto de vista de registos extremos, contudo as suas consequências seriam assim tão "interessantes"? Assim como condições de chuva/frios extremos também vão causar consequências  nada "interessantes"..

Mas, e independentemente dos nossos gostos/desejos ( legítimos) a natureza é que manda, e o que tiver que vir ( para o bem ou para o mal ) vem.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jun 2022 às 19:50)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Também as pode usar para os acidentes que a neve causa, o frio que mata os sem abrigo, as casas que não têm condições para o tanto frio e afins.


Devias prestar mais atenção ao que lês. Mas eu repito:



ClaudiaRM disse:


> Temperaturas extremas matam.



Temperaturas extremas. Ou seja, frio ou calor em excesso. Ambos os extremos matam e isso é muito fácil de verificar dado que quer ondas de calor, quer ondas de frio têm impacto na mortalidade. Ler e interpretar são coisas distintas!
Eu falo por mim: apesar de preferir tempo fresco, nunca ninguém me viu desejar -15°C ou um metro de neve à porta de casa precisamente porque sei que isso tem consequências. Uma coisa é comentar realidades, factos, acontecimentos. Outra é desejar extremos. Não, obrigada.


----------



## meteo (23 Jun 2022 às 20:06)

Desejamos mais o que vemos menos vezes. Há poucas vezes trovoadas, convecção ou neve em Portugal. Geada também vemos poucas vezes, a maior parte de nós.
São eventos que têm algo associado, algo visual. Como por exemplo as trovoadas, neve ou geada.
Uns gostam mais de frio, ou de calor. Outros mais de chuva, ou de sol.
Mas sinceramente...
Os 40/45 graus, muitos dias seguidos, agradam em quê e para quê? É só um calor insuportável, não dá para caminhar na rua, nem tem espetáculo nenhum que se veja. Quando há frio, e muitos de nós gostamos de frio, porque associado a ele, por vezes pode vir a neve ou a geada..

Mas alguém já aqui falou que gostava de 5 a 10 graus negativos, semanas seguidas? Se já aconteceu, nunca vi.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jun 2022 às 20:53)

meteo disse:


> Mas alguém já aqui falou que gostava de 5 a 10 graus negativos, semanas seguidas? Se já aconteceu, nunca vi.


Exatamente, nós apreciamos aquilo que é mais raro, se tivéssemos 40°c e noites tropicais os 365 dias do ano, mesmo para os amantes do calor, certamente que se cansavam, do mesmo modo que se chovesse todos os dias sem parar torrencialmente, os amantes da chuva aborreciam-se.


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2022 às 09:54)




----------



## Walker (24 Jun 2022 às 12:55)

Boas, uma pergunta difícil!
Alguém faz ideia da temperatura da água da barragem da Caniçada (Gerês) nesta altura do ano, encontrei somente num blog, qualquer coisa a falar em 22°, o que eu acho muito difícil. Existe algum tipo de medição disponível, online?


----------



## meteo_xpepe (24 Jun 2022 às 20:38)

Walker disse:


> Boas, uma pergunta difícil!
> Alguém faz ideia da temperatura da água da barragem da Caniçada (Gerês) nesta altura do ano, encontrei somente num blog, qualquer coisa a falar em 22°, o que eu acho muito difícil. Existe algum tipo de medição disponível, online?


Nadei há duas semanas nessa barragem e pela sensação térmica (já algo afinada acredita) diria que estava mais perto dos 20°C, talvez até 19°C… mas num dia de sol com pouco vento pode variar facilmente 2°C na camada superior!..


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jun 2022 às 20:43)

22ºC parece-me algo atingivel por um lago artificial. Claro que com as chuvas dos últimos dias e vento, já deve estar abaixo dos 20ºC...


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Jun 2022 às 22:34)

Mínimas de 10°C/11°C até perder de vista. Desculpem mas isto não é normal


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jun 2022 às 23:06)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mínimas de 10°C/11°C até perder de vista. Desculpem mas isto não é normal


45°c também não é normal! Invernos seguidos secos também não é normal! Nada é normal hoje em dia! Mas tem calma só estamos a 25 de Junho, ainda agora começou o Verão e o tempo mais dia menos dia vai voltar a mudar.  Nos últimos anos não conheço um único Verão que tenha falhado no interior centro e sul!


----------



## meteo (25 Jun 2022 às 23:32)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mínimas de 10°C/11°C até perder de vista. Desculpem mas isto não é normal


Maio teve muitas máximas e mínimas acima do normal. Como se estivéssemos a falar de julho. Agora é o inverso, muito provavelmente mais perto do normal que nesses dias de Maio.

Em Maio estamos a falar de muitos dias, 10 graus acima da média em termos de máximas. Neste caso de 10/12 graus, estamos ainda longe de estar 10 graus abaixo das médias de temperaturas mínimas.


----------



## Bruno Palma (25 Jun 2022 às 23:51)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mínimas de 10°C/11°C até perder de vista. Desculpem mas isto não é normal


Desculpe, não é normal? De vez em quando há anos com o Junho assim com tempo mais fresco, agora ter temperaturas de 40ºc dias/semanas a fio é que não sei onde isso é normal...


----------



## Cesar (26 Jun 2022 às 00:13)

O tempo muda do dia para a noite, daqui alguns dias estaremos fartos de calor.


----------



## tonítruo (26 Jun 2022 às 00:36)

Mas realmente estou bastante surpreendido com a duração deste padrão é que já dura há uns 5-6 dias e, segundo o ECMWF, parece durar pelo menos mais uns 6-7 dias. Tendo em conta que o nosso clima parece favorecer mais padrões longos de temperaturas acima da média do que abaixo nos meses de verão (pelo menos é essa a sensação que tenho) nunca pensei assistir a uma série destas em junho...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jun 2022 às 02:06)

Relembro que há modelos que já preveem 40ºC para o princípio de julho. O ECMWF até é dos modelos mais conservadores ao nível das temperaturas, digamos...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jun 2022 às 09:52)

Eu tenho dormido que nem uma maravilha, por mim o verão podia ser todo assim.


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Jun 2022 às 12:37)

Neste fórum confunde - se muitas vezes desejo com realidade : esteve 40 ° c não sei quando em maio ou junho , então este ano é uma anomalia porque não estiveram 40 ° c em maio ou junho . Caiu um nevão épico  e excecional não sei quando , então este ano é uma miséria porque não caiu um grande nevão . E por aí fora .
Neste fórum discute - se demasiado senso comum e pouca ciência : a média climática da temperatura máxima num determinado mês é de 28 ° , não interessa esse critério científico ,  para mim o normal é estar 40 ° todos os dias ; um determinado mês tem o registo de não sei quantos dias de precipitação e céu nublado . Não interessa , o que interessa é a minha opinião .
Este fórum tem demasiada gente demasiado interessada no pós - verdade ( como o outro  dos States ) e pouco interessada na ciência . Tem demasiados curiosos e pouca gente com algum conhecimento ( apesar de alguns se julgarem a última coca - cola do deserto ) . 
Tem muita gente que que não compreende que o nosso país ( apesar de não ser dos maiores ) tem uma das maiores diversidades climáticas e queria  na sua região um clima como o de outras regiões ( fazendo lamentos sem qualquer lógica , suspirando por um clima que não existe na sua região ) . E depois acho que neste fórum ha muita gente que só começou a ligar à meteorologia aos 40 anos e nem consegue compreender sequer o clima da sua própria região .
E é isto.


----------



## Stinger (26 Jun 2022 às 16:01)

Tudo é normal , o clima muda sempre todos os anos , todos os meses ponto . Tambem tivemos a
Idade do gelo e quiçá podemos te la novamente porque tudo muda .

O que é certo é os tempos de sol e seus picos .

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2022 às 16:34)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mínimas de 10°C/11°C até perder de vista. Desculpem mas isto não é normal


Normal de Beja (1981-2010) é de 14,1ºC para mínima de junho. Mínimas de 11ºC são tão anormais nesta altura do ano no Alentejo como mínimas de 17ºC.

Normal das máximas é de 29,9ºC. Estarem 40ºC em junho significa uma anomalia de +10ºC, logo é muitíssimo mais anormal estarem 40ºC em campo aberto no Baixo Alentejo do que aparecerem mínimas de 11ºC.

Ainda te digo mais, a Normal das máximas no mês mais quente é de 33,3ºC, logo é muito mais normal haver mínimas de 11ºC em junho do que 40ºC em qualquer altura do ano.


----------



## Cesar (26 Jun 2022 às 16:52)

A seca vai sendo um problema começa a escassear nas torneiras por este caminho, isso sim é normal quando não chove à demasiado tempo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Jun 2022 às 21:58)

Parece que finalmente o tempo desinteressante está a chegar ao fim


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jun 2022 às 23:26)

Subjetivo...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Jun 2022 às 00:37)

Eu acho que o @RedeMeteo iria ficar muito feliz com esta run das 18h do GFS!


----------



## microcris (30 Jun 2022 às 09:40)

Qualquer coisa se mande embora as temperaturas abaixo de 10°C durante a noite será bom. E mesmo durante o dia... Estou habituado a dias de inverno mais agradáveis.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2022 às 12:05)

Já faltou mais para os 50 graus em Portugal  Já se sabe como são estes devaneios do GFS (espero eu)


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jun 2022 às 12:22)

Aproveitar o resto destes dias mais decentes, o GFS por exemplo já só prevê inferno para os próximos tempos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jun 2022 às 13:21)

A verdade é que o GFS tem falhado ultimamente as previsões a médio prazo. O ECMWF tem acertado mais, e de facto prevê também +40ºC mas sem exageros. 

Aguardemos as próximas saídas.


----------



## tonítruo (30 Jun 2022 às 14:47)

É impressionante como uma simples mudança no posicionamento do anticiclone dos Açores fará passar de noites com rajadas de 50-60km/h para noites com menos de 20km/h por aqui...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Jun 2022 às 16:41)

Eu me lembro perfeitamente desta última cutoff em que o GFS indicava tempo fresco... E eu indiquei que as máximas estariam entre os 20 a 22 a norte e centro e no Alentejo poderia chegar aos 26c.
Resolveram partir para o insulto gratuito na altura, depois foi o que se viu na última década do mês. 
Isto apenas para dizer que a modelação de cut offs é complicado e o gfs apesar de mostrar estes cenários apocalíptico de vez em quando não deixa de ser necessáriamente um excelente do modelo tal como o Ecmwf! 
O que importa aqui reter é que as previsões há muito sugerem uma possível onda de calor entre os dias 7 ou 8 até talvez 11 a 12.
Claro que aquilo que o gfs mostra é impossível acontecer, mas temperaturas entre os 40 a 42 c podem perfeitamente acontecer. 
Fiquem bem


----------



## tonítruo (1 Jul 2022 às 00:32)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Parece que finalmente o tempo desinteressante está a chegar ao fim


Não acho que os últimos 4-5 dias tenham sido desinteressantes, pelo menos achei interessante seguir estas rajadas de vento que eram mais intensas durante a noite enquanto os dias eram mais calmos (o que supostamente devia ser ao contrário) e a queda da temperatura da água...
Para mim, "tempo desinteressante" é quando não há "nada" a acontecer, ou seja: céu limpo todo o dia, 25ºC e vento fraco. Mas chuva, trovoada, temperaturas elevadas, inversões térmicas, nevoeiro, vento forte, etc... são sempre eventos "interessantes", não necessariamente agradáveis mas interessantes...


----------



## Snifa (1 Jul 2022 às 17:41)

blade disse:


> como é obvio vão cortar no calor todo nas próximas runs, com sorte temos 42-43ºc



Esta saída do GFS parece que corta ligeiramente no calor, mas calma, é apenas uma saída, e ainda falta muito tempo...

Vamos aguardar, com sorte pode ser que ainda cheguemos aos 47/48ºc, ou seja, temperaturas mais dignas de um mês como Julho...e em Portugal...no sudoeste da Europa, parte oeste da Península Ibérica...

Já agora, se vão ( eventualmente) cortar o calor todo, como é que ainda temos ( com sorte ) 42-43ºc ?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Jul 2022 às 18:19)

Aquilo que me começa realmente a preocupar, é sobretudo uma possibilidade enorme do evento ter uma durabilidade extremamente extensa    Ou melhor até, até onde as previsões alcançam   A manter-se assim, será uma sinótica muita idêntica à brutal onda de calor de 2003, mas vamos ter esperança, a distância temporal ainda é enorme!


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2022 às 18:26)

Falta mesmo muito tempo.
O GEM, por exemplo, prevê dois dias de calor, sendo que dia 10/07, domingo, a nortada está de volta ao litoral oeste.

Essa sim, nunca falha.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2022 às 18:53)

AnDré disse:


> Falta mesmo muito tempo.
> O GEM, por exemplo, prevê dois dias de calor, sendo que dia 10/07, domingo, a nortada está de volta ao litoral oeste.
> 
> Essa sim, nunca falha.



Mas mesmo o GFS poupou o litoral oeste em todas as saídas, abaixo do 35ºC.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Jul 2022 às 18:55)

O mais provável será termos 2 ou  3 dias com 39 a 40c e depois outros dias entre 35 a 37c.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jul 2022 às 22:20)

O Calor que ai vem assusta um bocado...vamos esperar, pois anda estamos a falar de uma distancia temporal grande. Espero que não seja um evento tão agressivo.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jul 2022 às 22:33)

Vem aí o inferno, aqueles que estão sempre a "chorar" que não têm calor têm sempre sorte.


----------



## meteo (2 Jul 2022 às 01:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vem aí o inferno, aqueles que estão sempre a "chorar" que não têm calor têm sempre sorte.


Sorte só se for porque pode ser que dê para estrelar ovos na calçada. Porque não há mais nada relevante a meu ver com 40/42 ou mais graus (Tirando para quem tem uma piscina e casa com ar condicionado).

O pior deste evento poderá mesmo ser a sua extensão. Casas com mau isolamento, pessoas idosas ou com saúde debilitada, e muitos dias de calor e noites amenas/quentes, nunca dão um bom resultado. 

É começar a sensibilizar os idosos que vivam no interior (principalmente) a beber mais água que o normal, a abrir janelas durante a noite (e fechar depois das 10h), e se tiverem essa possibilidade, a ir passar uns dias para localidades mais frescas. O calor mata mais em Portugal que qualquer outro evento extremo, sendo assim, é para ser levado a sério.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jul 2022 às 01:53)

meteo disse:


> Sorte só se for porque pode ser que dê para estrelar ovos na calçada. Porque não há mais nada relevante a meu ver com 40/42 ou mais graus (Tirando para quem tem uma piscina e casa com ar condicionado).
> 
> O pior deste evento poderá mesmo ser a sua extensão. Casas com mau isolamento, pessoas idosas ou com saúde debilitada, e muitos dias de calor e noites amenas/quentes, nunca dão um bom resultado.
> 
> É começar a sensibilizar os idosos que vivam no interior (principalmente) a beber mais água que o normal, a abrir janelas durante a noite (e fechar depois das 10h), e se tiverem essa possibilidade, a ir passar uns dias para localidades mais frescas. O calor mata mais em Portugal que qualquer outro evento extremo, sendo assim, é para ser levado a sério.


Sorte era se as atuais previsões mudassem, isso sim. O GFS está um inferno e o ECM não está melhor com mínimas de 25/27ºC aqui no próximo fim de semana. 
Depois das 240h, o GFS lá continua com as suas previsões de 45ºC ou mais até às 384h e é impressionante tal insistência nesse cenário, mesmo estando muito distante e cuja probabilidade de se concretizar ser baixa.

Veremos o que sairá daqui. A possível persistência de valores muito elevados durante vários dias é mesmo o mais preocupante neste momento.


----------



## Stormlover (2 Jul 2022 às 05:59)

Nova saída do GFS, mais assadura. Ainda bem que o GFS está muitas vezes " com os copos" nestas situações, senão iriamos ser churrasco


----------



## Fantkboy (2 Jul 2022 às 07:57)

Saída do ECMWF das 0Z a carregar mais ainda no calor, principalmente a partir do dia 7.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jul 2022 às 08:15)

Acho que entre os dias 6/7 a 12/13 , dada a concordância dos modelos , já muito pouco irá mudar, acho que a dúvida é mesmo o que se passará  daí para a frente    É incrível a persistência do GFS a colocar  ISO 20/24 até onde a previsões alcançam


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (2 Jul 2022 às 11:10)

Noite de trovoadas em perspetiva para o litoral norte e centro.


----------



## Hawk (2 Jul 2022 às 12:38)

Efeitos da onda de calor também se estenderiam à Madeira onde no próximo fim-de-semana a previsão automática do IPMA dá 27° de mínima e 34°C máxima para o Funchal. Valores altos para realidade insular (embora não inéditos).


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2022 às 13:02)

Eu nem coloco isto no tópico oficial das previsões pois acho um delirio do modelo, mas cá fica, 41 graus aqui perto do Porto, 43 na zona de Braga, e mais para Sul ainda pior... 

Seja como for, é impressionante como este modelo ( GFS) consegue, e até ao fim da simulação manter o calor sobre nós, o que pode indicar, e com mais ou menos intensidade, uma onda de calor persistente, com consequências nefastas a todos os níveis.

O ECMWF também não está nada bom em termos de previsões de calor e persistência do mesmo...


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2022 às 13:32)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Noite de trovoadas em perspetiva para o litoral norte e centro.


Isto sim é relevante. 
O resto é sofrer por antecipação.

Mas para os que já estão a desesperar, relembro que temos toda a faixa costeira ocidental bem fresquinha e ventosa. E com água bem apetecível. 
Eu já marquei a semana do 10 de Julho de férias, para tal como em Maio e em Junho, ir até ao interior aproveitar aquilo que aqui no oeste não há.


----------



## Stinger (2 Jul 2022 às 13:44)

Vou sempre para o interior , o litoral é sempre nortadas e temperaturas bem mais baixas salvo raras excecoes em que existe a lestada e a coisa aguenta se 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2022 às 16:18)

Não tem expressão >~800hPa (GFS - 2000m?). Até aí há uma humidade relativa decente.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jul 2022 às 17:36)

AnDré disse:


> O resto é sofrer por antecipação.


Está no sangue do tuga, é inevitável.
Depois quando aparece a possibilidade (mesmo que ínfima) de precipitação...silêncio total, 0 entusiasmo.
Agora é aguardar que a (possível) instabilidade passe, pois se há algo que volta sempre neste tópico é o sofrimento por antecipação.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Jul 2022 às 18:28)

A manterem se as previsões será um evento histórico e com consequências sobre a saúde de muita gente, sobretudo idosos.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Jul 2022 às 21:21)

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp
Evento de grande calor ...IPMA imite o primeiro comunicado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jul 2022 às 08:27)

AnDré disse:


> já marquei a semana do 10 de Julho de férias, para tal como em Maio e em Junho, ir até ao interior aproveitar aquilo que aqui no oeste não há


Já somos dois  André, percebo te perfeitamente   Principalmente desde que tenho fillhos procuro sempre tempo mais quentinho e estável! Quem os tens ainda pequenos como eu, sabem do que falo  em relação a tentar que eles não fiquem doentes!   Mas pessoalmente nunca escondi que gosto de calor na altura dele, agora tenho bastante consciência da perigosidade dos extremos sejam eles relacionados com que tipo de condição meteorológica seja! Olhando as últimas Run,s dos modelos contínuo a achar que vamos mesmo ter um evento de calor extremo imenso, as últimas run serão decisivas para tenter perceber apenas aquilo que iremos mesmo ter a  nível de máximas/minimas mais elevadas, e os dias das mesmas  Bom evento  a todos


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Jul 2022 às 13:48)

Devíamos fazer um concurso de apostas para o próximo fim de semana.  Há muito que não se faz nada do género e o fim de semana que vem promete


----------



## meteo (3 Jul 2022 às 15:46)

AnDré disse:


> Isto sim é relevante.
> O resto é sofrer por antecipação.
> 
> Mas para os que já estão a desesperar, relembro que temos toda a faixa costeira ocidental bem fresquinha e ventosa. E com água bem apetecível.
> Eu já marquei a semana do 10 de Julho de férias, para tal como em Maio e em Junho, ir até ao interior aproveitar aquilo que aqui no oeste não há.


E eu a fugir para o litoral. Quem vai até ao interior para aproveitar aquilo que no oeste não há.. E já agora, não há em praticamente toda a Europa.
Pelo menos no Alentejo e Ribatejo serão temperaturas muito quentes, a tender para o extremo.
Só notar que muitos que referem estas temperaturas, refere-se na realidade óbvia que o que vem aí são temperaturas muito elevadas e com muita duração. Não é banal e não acontece todos os anos (Nem perto disso).
Por isso, não faz mal nenhum referir isso e os cuidados a ter. Desejável até.

Desespero? Defendeste já algumas vezes quem se desesperava por não haver 40 graus e por se ter um verão ameno. Disseste há uns tempos que é tão normal gostar de 40 e tal graus, como gostar de frio. Mas então agora, não será normal haver alguma preocupação (não desespero) ao ver se temperaturas muito elevadas, perigosas mesmo (O calor mata em Portugal a sério. São factos)? São temperaturas perto dos 10 graus acima da média durante vários dias. Eventos comparáveis aos eventos mais quentes dos últimos 20 anos.

Falo por mim, quando escrevi dos cuidados a ter, é na visão do outro, idosos principalmente, porque a mim o calor não tem problema algum. Tenho ar condicionado no trabalho e em casa.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2022 às 16:04)

meteo disse:


> E eu a fugir para o litoral. Quem vai até ao interior para aproveitar aquilo que no oeste não há.. E já agora, não há em praticamente toda a Europa.
> Pelo menos no Alentejo e Ribatejo serão temperaturas muito quentes, a tender para o extremo.
> Só notar que muitos que referem estas temperaturas, refere-se na realidade óbvia que o que vem aí são temperaturas muito elevadas e com muita duração. Não é banal e não acontece todos os anos (Nem perto disso).
> Por isso, não faz mal nenhum referir isso e os cuidados a ter. Desejável até.
> ...



Tens razão, mas nenhum meteolouco pode negar o fascínio profundo e quase inconfessável que os fenómenos extremos da Natureza produzem. Estamos (estou, falo por mim) sempre em conflito moral ao manifestarmos emoções relacionadas. Quem não fica fascinado por um tornado, um furacão, uma super-célula, registos extremos de quaisquer parâmetros, mas não perdendo a consciência e um dever cívico e solidário de contribuir para a prevenção e mitigação dos danos pessoais e materiais que tais fenómenos infligem nas comunidades humanas e não só?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Jul 2022 às 16:56)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Devíamos fazer um concurso de apostas para o próximo fim de semana.  Há muito que não se faz nada do género e o fim de semana que vem promete


Vê lá se depois ficas decepcionado, e que no Verão o gfs adora extremos que 99% das vezes não aparecem.


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Jul 2022 às 17:28)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Vê lá se depois ficas decepcionado, e que no Verão o gfs adora extremos que 99% das vezes não aparecem.


Pois e ja me está a palpitar que é isso que vai acontecer.  O último evento foi um fiasco e este também deve ser


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2022 às 17:37)

meteo disse:


> E eu a fugir para o litoral. Quem vai até ao interior para aproveitar aquilo que no oeste não há.. E já agora, não há em praticamente toda a Europa.
> Pelo menos no Alentejo e Ribatejo serão temperaturas muito quentes, a tender para o extremo.
> Só notar que muitos que referem estas temperaturas, refere-se na realidade óbvia que o que vem aí são temperaturas muito elevadas e com muita duração. Não é banal e não acontece todos os anos (Nem perto disso).
> Por isso, não faz mal nenhum referir isso e os cuidados a ter. Desejável até.
> ...


Estás a falar dos 50C previstos pelo GFS ou dos 40C pelos restantes modelos?
Felizmente os 50C do GFS não ocorreram em Maio nem Junho, e também não me parecem que ocorram agora.

Como é que estão os preços das reservas/ofertas no Alentejo e Algarve para os próximos dias?
E em São Pedro de Moel, Esposende ou Viana do Castelo?
Se fosse como disseste, o grande turismo estaria nessas regiões e não nos destinos de calor.

O calor extremo mata, mas o frio também.
E se pensarmos no ar condicionado/lareiras/aquecimento, é incomparável o que se gasta (energeticamente) para aquecer vs arrefecer.

Por fim, o que eu defendi e defendo é uma questão de igualdade. Não se pode crucificar quem gosta de calor, porque o calor mata, quando sempre que há um episódio de frio (e eu adoro neve) o consumo de energia é incomparável superior aos episódios de calor. E mata. E causa enormes transtornos (a neve). Mas ninguém nunca foi julgado por isso neste fórum, certo?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jul 2022 às 18:03)

Eu venho aqui para fazer uma reclamação como se fosse o livro amarelo. É de muito mau gosto que não se tenha prolongado o tempo fresco pelo menos até ao meu dia de aniversário. Uma verdadeira desconsideração. Dito isto, na quarta tenho de ir trabalhar todo o dia e na quinta preciso de ir ao Hospital. Logo, o S. Pedro que tenha tino. Depois, vou fazer de conta que sou rica e vou ficar em casa no ar condicionado. Só volto a trabalhar quando refrescar (desde que seja razoavelmente rápido que eu preciso de comer e pagar contas, vá!).


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2022 às 19:08)

AnDré disse:


> Estás a falar dos 50C previstos pelo GFS ou dos 40C pelos restantes modelos?
> Felizmente os 50C do GFS não ocorreram em Maio nem Junho, e também não me parecem que ocorram agora.
> 
> Como é que estão os preços das reservas/ofertas no Alentejo e Algarve para os próximos dias?
> ...


Compara lá, a potência dos aquecedores, termoventiladores, radiadores a óleo, aquecedores de halogéneo que a maior parte da população usa no Inverno com as ventoinhas e as colunas de ar (entre 40 a 100 W em média)que muitos usam no Verão e tens aí a tua resposta, no Verão utilizas electrodomésticos de baixa potência, enquanto no Inverno para aquecer a casa anda tudo de 1000 W para cima e não estou a incluir ar condicionado.

Logo, não tem comparação possível o consumo energético do Verão com o Inverno. Se todos colocarem ar condicionado em casa queres ver a volta que isso dá em 3 tempos. 

Se colocar uma ventoinha refresca ou dá essa sensação quando está direccionada para nós, tirando isso pouco efeito traduz na descida da temperatura da casa na realidade, o método mais eficaz é abrir janelas em noites em que faça descer a temperatura dentro de casa ou ter ar condicionado. 

Aliás, as normas ou conselhos da DGS quando se prevê temperaturas altas aconselha as pessoas a procurarem sítios mais frescos como centros comerciais "*Permanecer duas a três horas por dia num ambiente fresco, ou com ar condicionado, pode evitar as consequências nefastas do calor, particularmente no caso de crianças, pessoas idosas ou pessoas com doenças crónicas. Se não dispõe de ar condicionado, visite centros comerciais, cinemas, museus ou outros locais de ambiente fresco. Evite as mudanças bruscas de temperatura. Informe-se sobre a existência de locais de "abrigo climatizados" perto de si."*


----------



## trovoadas (3 Jul 2022 às 23:06)

Já que estamos numa de maluqueiras aqui vai a minha...aproveitem bem este calor que o Agosto pode ser ventoso, com noites frias, água do mar gelada e quiça um ou outro dia húmido. Estes são os meus votos e um dia pode ser que se concretizem  

Quanto aos amantes do calor extremo descansem que um dia chegaremos aos 50°c, podemos é não estar cá ou sequer termos país


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Jul 2022 às 23:13)

trovoadas disse:


> Já que estamos numa de maluqueiras aqui vai a minha...aproveitem bem este calor que o Agosto pode ser ventoso, com noites frias, água do mar gelada e quiça um ou outro dia húmido. Estes são os meus votos e um dia pode ser que se concretizem
> 
> Quanto aos amantes do calor extremo descansem que um dia chegaremos aos 50°c, podemos é não estar cá ou sequer termos país


Repara que diferentes sites com mapas de previsão apresentam temperaturas muito diferentes.
Esse dia 9 Julho o GFS apresenta temperatura máxima cerca de 43c e não 49c como existe no site weather. Us
Eu uso para consulta sempre o Meteociel.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jul 2022 às 11:52)

trovoadas disse:


> Quanto aos amantes do calor extremo descansem que um dia chegaremos aos 50°c, podemos é não estar cá ou sequer termos país


No Inverno, quando vir aqui pessoal a pedir neve à cota 0, frio/chuva intenso posso vir dizer o mesmo do alto do meu pedestal?


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Jul 2022 às 12:32)

O GFS ja reduziu o calor apenas até sábado


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jul 2022 às 12:51)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O GFS ja reduziu o calor apenas até sábado


Sim já, pode ser que com sorte cheguemos aos 42/43°c.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jul 2022 às 14:06)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> No Inverno, quando vir aqui pessoal a pedir neve à cota 0, frio/chuva intenso posso vir dizer o mesmo do alto do meu pedestal?


Para comparares tens de comparar situações da mesma ordem de grandeza. Uma coisa é querer 0°c que é ou era perfeitamente normal no nosso clima, agora 50°c? 
Já vi aqui lamentações que só vão estar 40/42°C ...
Por mim podes fazer o que te apetecer que pouco vale para o que vai fazer ou deixar de fazer,  agora também sei que estamos mais próximos de temperaturas 45°c a 50°c do que qualquer um dos fenómenos mencionados em cima. Não se preocupem que hão de levar a taça para casa


----------



## Orion (4 Jul 2022 às 14:43)

O ciclone que vai dar uma ajudinha no calor já por cá está. 






_Mim_ já não gostar muito disto. Esperar para ver.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jul 2022 às 16:05)

Eu odeio Calor, já vem de família.. fisicamente não me dou bem, qdo começa a subir acima dos 35 ºC...por isso espero que não sejam muitos dias e cada corte no calor, cada vitória!


----------



## meteo (4 Jul 2022 às 16:31)

trovoadas disse:


> Para comparares tens de comparar situações da mesma ordem de grandeza. Uma coisa é querer 0°c que é ou era perfeitamente normal no nosso clima, agora 50°c?
> Já vi aqui lamentações que só vão estar 40/42°C ...
> Por mim podes fazer o que te apetecer que pouco vale para o que vai fazer ou deixar de fazer,  agora também sei que estamos mais próximos de temperaturas 45°c a 50°c do que qualquer um dos fenómenos mencionados em cima. Não se preocupem que hão de levar a taça para casa


De facto, também não entendi bem a comparação dos eventos de calor extremo em Portugal (Temperaturas extremas para qualquer europeu) com eventos de frio e neve associada em Portugal (-5ºC a 0ºC).

Era a mesma coisa que na Suécia colocar-se no mesmo patamar desejos de se ter -35ºC (1 semana seguida, porque 2 ou 3 dias é fiasco...) ou 25ºC (Os dias quentes da Suécia...)


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 16:41)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O GFS ja reduziu o calor apenas até sábado





Davidmpb disse:


> Sim já, pode ser que com sorte cheguemos aos 42/43°c.





jamestorm disse:


> Eu odeio Calor, já vem de família.. fisicamente não me dou bem, qdo começa a subir acima dos 35 C...por isso espero que não sejam muitos dias, cada corte no calor cada vitória



Pela parte que me toca, isto vão ser pelo menos sete dias terríveis, sempre >=35ºC ! 






















Comecem já a arrefecer as casas à noite, por mim vou tentar que a temperatura interior desça abaixo dos 21ºC até quarta-feira.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2022 às 16:50)

StormRic disse:


> Comecem já a arrefecer as casas à noite, por mim vou tentar que a temperatura interior desça abaixo dos 21ºC até quarta-feira.


Aqui no interior, as casas já estão novamente quentes devido a estes últimos dias com temperaturas nos 35ºC. Com as paredes e os telhados quentes e as mínimas já mais elevadas dificilmente as conseguimos arrefecer nestes últimos dias. Vai ser péssimo devido à duração, para quem não tem ar condicionado vai estar numa autêntica sauna e nem vamos saber onde se está melhor porque com o vento de leste, até de noite vai estar calor.
Desta vez, só quem está junto ao mar é que se safa disto porque de resto, vamos encher todos a "barriga" de calor.


----------



## meteo (4 Jul 2022 às 17:36)

AnDré disse:


> Estás a falar dos 50C previstos pelo GFS ou dos 40C pelos restantes modelos?
> Felizmente os 50C do GFS não ocorreram em Maio nem Junho, e também não me parecem que ocorram agora.
> 
> Como é que estão os preços das reservas/ofertas no Alentejo e Algarve para os próximos dias?
> ...


Na altura que escrevi, o que praticamente todos os modelos estavam a dar para o Alentejo e Ribatejo eram 40/42 ºC ou mais, durante mais de 6/7 dias seguidos, aliado a mínimas tropicais. Excluíndo o GFS com os seus 45/47 graus.
Ter 40/43 graus, durante 7 dias consecutivos (Mínimo), com mínimas de 20/23 é muito quente e poucos anos temos isso no Alentejo. Perigoso para a saúde pública claramente.
Vivi numa casa em Évora, sem ar condicionado, numa semana destas em 2017, com calor acima de 40 vários dias, e mínimas de 20/22. E não é brincadeira nenhuma. Basicamente eram 5 banhos por noite, custar a adormecer, acordar a meio da noite, dormir 4 ou 5 horas por dia no máximo, vários dias seguidos. Com muito frio, é colocar mais mantas na cama e pelo menos, dormir, consegue-se.

Em Portugal tem-se calor extremo (Ou quase..). Frio extremo não existe por cá.
Sobre haver exageros de todas as partes (Os que gostam de frio, ou de calor), concordo contigo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jul 2022 às 18:01)

Mais uma onda de calor cansativa a abusar da secura que o país já leva. Vão ser dias dificeis para os serviços da Proteção Civil. 

Estranho é o AA continuamente a passar dos 1040 hPa nos meses de Verão, isto tem que ser estudado... 

Dias 8 e 9 parecem ser apontados como os mais quentes, porventura e para o fórum não adormecer se calhar fazíamos uma aposta de temperaturas? @Gilmet @David sf o que acham?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Jul 2022 às 18:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais uma onda de calor cansativa a abusar da secura que o país já leva. Vão ser dias dificeis para os serviços da Proteção Civil.
> 
> Estranho é o AA continuamente a passar dos 1040 hPa nos meses de Verão, isto tem que ser estudado...
> 
> Dias 8 e 9 parecem ser apontados como os mais quentes, porventura e para o fórum não adormecer se calhar fazíamos uma aposta de temperaturas? @Gilmet @David sf o que acham?


Dias 8 e 9 para o GFS!


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jul 2022 às 18:10)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Dias 8 e 9 para o GFS!


Também no ECMWF...

A partir de dia 10 parece-me haver uma perturbação em altitude na P.I. Para além de que as apostas nunca são perfeitas, pode sempre acontecer alguma coisa, o que faz ser ainda mais desafiante.


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Jul 2022 às 18:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Também no ECMWF...
> 
> A partir de dia 10 parece-me haver uma perturbação em altitude na P.I. Para além de que as apostas nunca são perfeitas, pode sempre acontecer alguma coisa, o que faz ser ainda mais desafiante.



Até ao fim de semana está garantido o calor. A partir daí, como dizes, os modelos mostram uma depressão em altitude a desenvolver-se que pode "baralhar" as contas. Dependendo da posição e trajetória da mesma, podemos ter (ou não) um alívio, pelo menos temporário, das temperaturas. Às vezes precipitamo-nos ao ver cartas com calor "eterno", assumindo que daqui a 10/15 dias vai estar um forno, mas a tal distância por vezes tudo muda num instante. Para já, parece-me um evento significativo de calor, pela sua possível durabilidade, mas ainda está para se saber o quão "durável" será.


----------



## frederico (4 Jul 2022 às 18:52)

El anticiclón de las Azores se expande a un nivel sin precedentes en 1.200 años y fomenta la sequía ibérica
					

Un estudio asegura que los cambios en el tamaño e intensidad del influyente sistema de presiones continuarán a lo largo de este siglo debido al calentamiento global



					www.abc.es


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jul 2022 às 19:05)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Até ao fim de semana está garantido o calor. A partir daí, como dizes, os modelos mostram uma depressão em altitude a desenvolver-se que pode "baralhar" as contas. Dependendo da posição e trajetória da mesma, podemos ter (ou não) um alívio, pelo menos temporário, das temperaturas. Às vezes precipitamo-nos ao ver cartas com calor "eterno", assumindo que daqui a 10/15 dias vai estar um forno, mas a tal distância por vezes tudo muda num instante. Para já, parece-me um evento significativo de calor, pela sua possível durabilidade, mas ainda está para se saber o quão "durável" será.


Tu foste o vencedor das últimas apostas  Vai pensado na estação que queres ahah


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jul 2022 às 19:07)

na verdade nao me lembro de previsões de tantos dias seguidos a rondar os 40 e com mínimas tropicais.   para quem tem de trabalhar na rua tb vai ser o inferno...


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 19:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais uma onda de calor cansativa a abusar da secura que o país já leva. Vão ser dias dificeis para os serviços da Proteção Civil.
> 
> Estranho é o AA continuamente a passar dos 1040 hPa nos meses de Verão, isto tem que ser estudado...
> 
> Dias 8 e 9 parecem ser apontados como os mais quentes, porventura e para o fórum não adormecer se calhar fazíamos uma aposta de temperaturas? @Gilmet @David sf o que acham?





frederico disse:


> El anticiclón de las Azores se expande a un nivel sin precedentes en 1.200 años y fomenta la sequía ibérica
> 
> 
> Un estudio asegura que los cambios en el tamaño e intensidad del influyente sistema de presiones continuarán a lo largo de este siglo debido al calentamiento global
> ...



Dia 7 lá está ele em força, 1040 hPa


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jul 2022 às 19:23)

jamestorm disse:


> na verdade nao me lembro de previsões de tantos dias seguidos a rondar os 40 e com mínimas tropicais.   para quem tem de trabalhar na rua tb vai ser o inferno...


Já houve sim, depende é da zona onde estás a falar.


----------



## RP20 (4 Jul 2022 às 19:45)

meteo disse:


> Na altura que escrevi, o que praticamente todos os modelos estavam a dar para o Alentejo e Ribatejo eram 40/42 ºC ou mais, durante mais de 6/7 dias seguidos, aliado a mínimas tropicais. Excluíndo o GFS com os seus 45/47 graus.
> Ter 40/43 graus, durante 7 dias consecutivos (Mínimo), com mínimas de 20/23 é muito quente e poucos anos temos isso no Alentejo. Perigoso para a saúde pública claramente.
> Vivi numa casa em Évora, sem ar condicionado, numa semana destas em 2017, com calor acima de 40 vários dias, e mínimas de 20/22. E não é brincadeira nenhuma. Basicamente eram 5 banhos por noite, custar a adormecer, acordar a meio da noite, dormir 4 ou 5 horas por dia no máximo, vários dias seguidos. Com muito frio, é colocar mais mantas na cama e pelo menos, dormir, consegue-se.
> 
> ...


Frio extremo não existe por cá?









						Covid e frio extremo explicam "excesso de mortalidade mais longo” desde 1980 - Renascença
					

Relatório da Estrutura de Monitorização do Estado de Emergência indica que o excesso de mortalidade observado entre 26 de outubro de 2020 e 31 de janeiro de 2021 totaliza um excesso de 12.874 óbitos.




					rr.sapo.pt
				



Começou nos finais de Dezembro de 2020 e só terminou em 17 ou 18 de  Janeiro de 2021, uma extrema onda de frio que não me recordo, Braga chegou aos -7ºC e foram semanas inteiras com fortes geadas. 
Frio extremo também mata e se calhar mais que calor, mas aí talvez ninguém reclamou por aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jul 2022 às 19:54)

Previsão incrivelmente quente nesta saída do ECMWF a pôr na noite da próxima Segunda Feira uma temperatura de cerca de 32ºC na Grande Lisboa e Alentejo às 00h...


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Jul 2022 às 20:06)

Para quem acha que em Portugal nunca faz muito frio , experimente  um dia visitar o planalto mirandês em dias de nevoeiro gelado , com temperaturas máximas negativas , muitas vezes prolongando - se por vários dias . Onde uma pessoa se sair do carro ou de casa sem umas boas luvas , sente as mãos a congelar rapidamente . Claro que se nos quisermos comparar com a Sibéria , nunca vai fazer muito frio ( nem aqui nem em boa parte da Europa )  . Infelizmente , este fórum tem poucos membros ativos do extremo norte , parece que o Portugal Meteorológico só existe do rio Douro para baixo .


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Jul 2022 às 20:07)

RP20 disse:


> Frio extremo não existe por cá?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É verdade , concordo plenamente . O problema é que neste fórum só conta do rio Douro para baixo .


----------



## Orion (4 Jul 2022 às 21:17)




----------



## lserpa (4 Jul 2022 às 21:49)

Orion disse:


>



Casaquinho que é bom  

Mas já vi que poderá haver uma tendência ascendente.

Dia 11, a iso 23° aos 850hpa bem próxima do grupo oriental. (ECM) 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (4 Jul 2022 às 22:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais uma onda de calor cansativa a abusar da secura que o país já leva. Vão ser dias dificeis para os serviços da Proteção Civil.
> 
> Estranho é o AA continuamente a passar dos 1040 hPa nos meses de Verão, isto tem que ser estudado...
> 
> Dias 8 e 9 parecem ser apontados como os mais quentes, porventura e para o fórum não adormecer se calhar fazíamos uma aposta de temperaturas? @Gilmet @David sf o que acham?


Nunca esquecer que proteção civil somos todos...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jul 2022 às 22:18)

jamestorm disse:


> na verdade nao me lembro de previsões de tantos dias seguidos a rondar os 40 e com mínimas tropicais.   para quem tem de trabalhar na rua tb vai ser o inferno...


Se não passaste pela de 2003, então pode ser (e eu espero que não, obviamente) que vejas o quão desagradável foi para todo nós.
Não desejo a ninguém, foram cerca de 15 dias de sufoco, noites de calor interminável, dias tórridos - e eu não me posso queixar por aí além, pois estou numa das zonas mais temperadas do país em que as noites ainda podem ser relativamente frescas. Muito raramente tenho mínimas tropicais, por vezes nem uma tenho anualmente.

A pressão sobre a rede eléctrica pode ser um desafio, não temos carvão, e as barragens estão esmifradas. Se passarmos sem apagões vai ser muito bom...


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 22:58)

O IPMA piorou a previsão 10 dias. Pôs mais 1ºC todos os dias sobre a anterior previsão, a começar na quarta-feira. 
Isto é só o exemplo de Lisboa/Oriente. Vai ser um gasto de energia astronómico, com o ar condicionado. E com as eólicas provavelmente quase paradas, como é habitual nestas situações.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Jul 2022 às 23:20)

Piorou na zona de Lisboa mas melhorou no interior no Alentejo, onde tirando os dias 8 e 9 mal toca nos 40.
Mas amanhã pode voltar a piorar. 
Nesta Run das 12h o ukmo foi de longe o qye tinha ido mais elevada.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jul 2022 às 23:27)

frederico disse:


> El anticiclón de las Azores se expande a un nivel sin precedentes en 1.200 años y fomenta la sequía ibérica
> 
> 
> Un estudio asegura que los cambios en el tamaño e intensidad del influyente sistema de presiones continuarán a lo largo de este siglo debido al calentamiento global
> ...



*"El investigador también recuerda que, en su último informe, el Panel Intergubernamental del Cambio Climático (IPCC) sí alertó de que la célula de Hadley, un patrón atmosférico de circulación que 'desemboca' en el anticiclón de las Azores se está desplazando, subiendo de latitud."*

Esta frase final diz tudo!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2022 às 23:34)

StormRic disse:


> O IPMA piorou a previsão 10 dias. Pôs mais 1ºC todos os dias sobre a anterior previsão, a começar na quarta-feira.
> Isto é só o exemplo de Lisboa/Oriente. Vai ser um gasto de energia astronómico, com o ar condicionado. E com as eólicas provavelmente quase paradas, como é habitual nestas situações.


Não é bem assim. Tal como está aí demonstrado, o vento de NO ainda deverá ajudar a refrescar ao final do dia, pelo menos até sábado. Naturalmente quanto mais perto do mar melhor. Por acaso nesta última saída, o GFS está bem mais ameno para Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 00:23)

TiagoLC disse:


> Não é bem assim. Tal como está aí demonstrado, o vento de NO ainda deverá ajudar a refrescar ao final do dia, pelo menos até sábado. Naturalmente quanto mais perto do mar melhor. Por acaso nesta última saída, o GFS está bem mais ameno para Lisboa.



Onde foi o IPMA buscar esta previsão automática?


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2022 às 00:32)

umas apostas ia ser interessante, que há muito tempo não é feito, já que temos passar por este calor aproveitava-se alguma coisa...


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Jul 2022 às 01:06)

Mesmo com os cortes nas temperaturas acho que era interessante fazermos um concurso de apostas nas temperaturas


----------



## tonítruo (5 Jul 2022 às 01:17)

StormRic disse:


> O IPMA piorou a previsão 10 dias. Pôs mais 1ºC todos os dias sobre a anterior previsão, a começar na quarta-feira.
> Isto é só o exemplo de Lisboa/Oriente. Vai ser um gasto de energia astronómico, com o ar condicionado. E com as eólicas provavelmente quase paradas, como é habitual nestas situações.


Como é sequer possível máximas de 40º em Lisboa com vento moderado de noroeste?


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2022 às 03:31)

tonítruo disse:


> Como é sequer possível máximas de 40º em Lisboa com vento moderado de noroeste?


Não se esqueçam que nesses dias o vento só ataca mesmo ao final da tarde, quando já foi possível atingir-se os 40ºC. Durante o dia o vento deve ser variável.

Eu se for possível vou fugir para Sintra nesses dias


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2022 às 03:32)

StormRic disse:


> Onde foi o IPMA buscar esta previsão automática?


ECMWF 18z se não estou em erro. Mas também usam o AROME para curto prazo (2 dias), creio que o 2,5 km.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jul 2022 às 07:47)

Parece confirmar... 5 dias com temperaturas superiores a 30 graus junto ao litoral.



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2022 às 10:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> Se não passaste pela de 2003, então pode ser (e eu espero que não, obviamente) que vejas o quão desagradável foi para todo nós.
> Não desejo a ninguém, foram cerca de 15 dias de sufoco, noites de calor interminável, dias tórridos - e eu não me posso queixar por aí além, pois estou numa das zonas mais temperadas do país em que as noites ainda podem ser relativamente frescas. Muito raramente tenho mínimas tropicais, por vezes nem uma tenho anualmente.
> 
> A pressão sobre a rede eléctrica pode ser um desafio, não temos carvão, e as barragens estão esmifradas. Se passarmos sem apagões vai ser muito bom...


Tinha 3 anos nessa altura e a única imagem que me vem à memória é de ver um enorme clarão na serra de São Mamede, devido ao grande incêndio que ocorreu. Acredito que também se tenha passado muito mal porque foi um longo período com temperaturas extremas, mas em relação a isso não me recordo de nada, como é normal. Amareleja com mais de 15 dias acima dos 40ºC, Elvas com mais de 10. Em termos de mínimas, Portalegre teve cerca de 10 dias acima dos 25ºC. 
No entanto, nesse ano, o período entre janeiro e abril não foi mau em termos de precipitação, segundo o boletim. Este ano foi péssimo. Neste momento, aqui no Alto Alentejo, a água das pequenas barragens e dos pegos que se vão aguentando nas ribeiras, está a desaparecer a olhos vistos, penso que vou assistir a um cenário de seca que ainda nunca presenciei.
Situação sem precedentes. Para além de ter chovido mesmo muito pouco, ter um verão com longos períodos de calor extremo era aquilo que menos precisávamos, mas este ano é mesmo para colocar tudo à prova.


----------



## tonítruo (5 Jul 2022 às 10:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não se esqueçam que nesses dias o vento só ataca mesmo ao final da tarde, quando já foi possível atingir-se os 40ºC. Durante o dia o vento deve ser variável.
> 
> Eu se for possível vou fugir para Sintra nesses dias


Ah, assim já faz mais sentido...
Mas como é que o IPMA calcula o índice da força do vento para o dia, faz a máxima dos valores horários? É que no sábado, por exemplo, só está previsto 3 horas de vento moderado para Lisboa enquanto as restantes serão de vento fraco e isso resume-se a "dia de vento moderado"? Não me parece ser a forma ideal de resumir...


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Jul 2022 às 10:55)

tonítruo disse:


> Ah, assim já faz mais sentido...
> Mas como é que o IPMA calcula o índice da força do vento para o dia, faz a máxima dos valores horários? É que no sábado, por exemplo, só está previsto 3 horas de vento moderado para Lisboa enquanto as restantes serão de vento fraco e isso resume-se a "dia de vento moderado"? Não me parece ser a forma ideal de resumir...


Não há nenhuma solução perfeita, normalmente opta-se por mostrar a solução mais relevante, que neste caso são os moderados. Penso ser essa a lógica. Quem quiser mais detalhe ao longo do dia, consegue consultar da forma que o fizeste.


----------



## tonítruo (5 Jul 2022 às 11:08)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não há nenhuma solução perfeita, normalmente opta-se por mostrar a solução mais relevante, que neste caso são os moderados. Penso ser essa a lógica. Quem quiser mais detalhe ao longo do dia, consegue consultar da forma que o fizeste.


Sim, eu concordo que não há uma solução perfeita mas, para o caso do vento, a média não seria melhor que a máxima?


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Jul 2022 às 11:21)

tonítruo disse:


> Sim, eu concordo que não há uma solução perfeita mas, para o caso do vento, a média não seria melhor que a máxima?


Meter uma velocidade média não faz muito sentido. Imagina uma situação de temporal a aparecer no final do dia, em que tens vento fraco o dia todo e depois um pico com 70 km/h. Esse valor seria completamente suavizada pela média, e daria uma ideia errada da situação. Claro que há várias situações possíveis, mas automatizar um produto tem essa desvantagem. Por isso, eu acho aceitável que se opte pela solução mais importante, com mais impacto. Para mais detalhes, o utilizador tem de os procurar, e estão muito facilmente acessíveis.


----------



## blade (5 Jul 2022 às 11:36)

gfs hoje apareceu muito forte com ar bem puxado, mas depende se for preciso a cut off entra logo em portugal e já não há tanto calor, se ficar como está os recordes de julho vão todos e fica um evento semelhante a agosto de 2018, mas penso que nos próximos dias os modelos vão começar a cortar pouco a pouco no calor.


----------



## tonítruo (5 Jul 2022 às 12:11)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Meter uma velocidade média não faz muito sentido. Imagina uma situação de temporal a aparecer no final do dia, em que tens vento fraco o dia todo e depois um pico com 70 km/h. Esse valor seria completamente suavizada pela média, e daria uma ideia errada da situação. Claro que há várias situações possíveis, mas automatizar um produto tem essa desvantagem. Por isso, eu acho aceitável que se opte pela solução mais importante, com mais impacto. Para mais detalhes, o utilizador tem de os procurar, e estão muito facilmente acessíveis.


Depende do que se queira que o resumo informe, se queiramos que informe apenas sobre os extremos do dia, então a média não faz sentido, mas se queiramos que informe sobre o dia no geral acho que faz mais sentido. Essa situação com um pico elevado no final do dia seria transmitida através de um alerta laranja/vermelho de vento, não passaria despercebido por se mostrar a média do vento no resumo...


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2022 às 12:36)

Que saída tão péssima. O núcleo em altitude deixou de entrar pelo norte de Espanha por completo, agora apostam numa cut-off entre os Açores e Portugal, coisa que não precisávamos...

Não me lembro de ver Lisboa tantos dias acima dos >38ºC. Lá vai o IPMA emitir alertas laranja.

Acho que o staff está todo offline para fazer apostas


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Jul 2022 às 12:37)

tonítruo disse:


> Depende do que se queira que o resumo informe, se queiramos que informe apenas sobre os extremos do dia, então a média não faz sentido, mas se queiramos que informe sobre o dia no geral acho que faz mais sentido. Essa situação com um pico elevado no final do dia seria transmitida através de um alerta laranja/vermelho de vento, não passaria despercebido por se mostrar a média do vento no resumo...


Claro, dei só um exemplo mais extremo para se entender melhor. Como comecei por dizer, é um assunto discutível onde várias opiniões são válidas.


----------



## tonítruo (5 Jul 2022 às 14:17)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Claro, dei só um exemplo mais extremo para se entender melhor. Como comecei por dizer, é um assunto discutível onde várias opiniões são válidas.


E que tal assim?


----------



## jamestorm (5 Jul 2022 às 14:35)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...or-1200-years-research-shows?CMP=share_btn_tw
Estamos a viver os anos mais quentes e secos da história de Portugal, dados de investigadores. Em Portugal não se está a falar nisto, há sempre um negar desta situação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2022 às 14:35)

tonítruo disse:


> E que tal assim?
> Ver anexo 1777


Acho redundante existirem dois valores extremos de velocidade quando não se sabe a escala temporal. Talvez uma coisa melhor seria dividir o dia como tinham antes.


----------



## Northern Lights (5 Jul 2022 às 14:40)

Muito preocupante o que se avizinha, ouxa lá esteja enganado.
Vários dias seguidos e sem fim à vista com temperaturas máximas superiores ou a rondar os 40ºC e minimas acima de 20ºC.
Pessoas com problemas crónicos de saúde e idosos vão ter de ter muito cuidado e os hospitais/Unidades Locais de Proteção Civil vão ter de estar em alerta.
Neste episódio, o relevante não é tanto o record, mas sim a pressistência de vários dias com estes valores.
A secura que por aí anda, será uma ajuda para possíveis grandes incêncios.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2022 às 15:16)

Alvega pode muito bem roçar os 46ºC de novo... e durante dois dias seguidos. 

As apostas podem passar para os dias 11, 12 e 13 talvez.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jul 2022 às 15:19)

__





						IPMA - Previsão 10 dias, horária diária, localidade
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Que inferno.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jul 2022 às 15:45)

jamestorm disse:


> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...or-1200-years-research-shows?CMP=share_btn_tw
> Estamos a viver os anos mais quentes e secos da história de Portugal, dados de investigadores. Em Portugal não está a falar nisto, há sempre um negar desta situação.


Pode ser uma boa estratégia...negando ou não falando no assunto pode ser que passe...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jul 2022 às 17:32)

O GFS continua com previsões diabólicas dando temperatura acima dos 42c a partir do dia 8 Julho. 
Em relação a cutoff a mesma mantém se afastada do continente daí a manutenção do tempo escaldante. 
O Ukmo numa previsão mais realista tem ISO bem mais suave e a cutoff vem direita ao continente entre as 120h e as 144h.


----------



## Northern Lights (5 Jul 2022 às 20:09)

Há várias estações no distrito de Santarém a terem 44 ºC nas previsões automáticas.
Lisboa à porta dos 40ºC dias a fio


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Jul 2022 às 20:14)

jamestorm disse:


> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...or-1200-years-research-shows?CMP=share_btn_tw
> Estamos a viver os anos mais quentes e secos da história de Portugal, dados de investigadores. Em Portugal não se está a falar nisto, há sempre um negar desta situação.



Também se fala muito pouco das grandes secas dos anos 30 e 40 , onde por exemplo o Litoral Norte ainda tem até hoje o record  de estar mais tempo sem chover .
Aliás , alguma vez se falou   em Portugal de meteorologia ?


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jul 2022 às 20:28)

Northern Lights disse:


> Há várias estações no distrito de Santarém a terem 44 ºC nas previsões automáticas.
> Lisboa à porta dos 40ºC dias a fio


O ECM está a prever 45/46°c.


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2022 às 20:29)

trovoadas disse:


> Pode ser uma boa estratégia...negando ou não falando no assunto pode ser que passe...


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2022 às 20:43)

Northern Lights disse:


> Há várias estações no distrito de Santarém a terem 44 ºC nas previsões automáticas.
> Lisboa à porta dos 40ºC dias a fio



eu aqui gfs a mostrar 46ºC+, a única coisa que me serve de consolo é que esses dias de 46+ é para a semana que vem então ainda tenho esperança que mude algo... mas de 41 42 já no final desta semana e fim de semana já não me devo safar, ainda por cima estou nos sapadores portanto espero que não ha-ja incêndios por aqui... com essa temperatura vira um inferno lá, já me está a custar estar sempre no carro com essa temperatura (senão houver nada), quanto mais se...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Jul 2022 às 20:44)

Existe possibilidade de o record da Amareleja ser batido?


Criem lá o tópico das apostas! Estamos perante algo que, gostemos ou não, pode ficar na história.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jul 2022 às 20:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É que já está a atingir níveis de alerta vermelho
> 
> Quem vive em Alvega a ver +45ºC durante dias a fio...



Já que falaste nisso,  assim podemos ter melhor uma ideia do que está a ser modelado (previsto, longe de confirmado ) , e deixar aqui o critério de avisos oficiais do IPMA


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2022 às 21:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já que falaste nisso,  assim podemos ter melhor uma ideia do que está a ser modelado (previsto, longe de confirmado ) , e deixar aqui o critério de avisos oficiais do IPMA


Falta só acrescentar uma coisa os avisos são para temperaturas por uma duração ≥ 48 horas.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jul 2022 às 21:50)

Lá vai Portalegre registrar temperaturas mínimas de 30°c ou mais, já me doi a cabeça do inferno que aí vem.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jul 2022 às 21:56)

Tudo a fugir para o Guincho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2022 às 23:03)

RIP


----------



## meteo (5 Jul 2022 às 23:12)

Crazyrain disse:


> Também se fala muito pouco das grandes secas dos anos 30 e 40 , onde por exemplo o Litoral Norte ainda tem até hoje o record  de estar mais tempo sem chover .
> Aliás , alguma vez se falou   em Portugal de meteorologia ?


A diferença é que o que se passa hoje, é um aviso do que poderá ser o nosso futuro.  Nos anos 30 e 40 o clima tinha muito menor (muito mesmo) influência antropogenica que agora.

 O que se passou nos anos 30 já lá foi. O que vem aí, não sabemos bem o que será, mas os indicadores não são bons. Era expectável haver maior preocupação.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2022 às 23:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> RIP



rip eu


----------



## Heat (5 Jul 2022 às 23:20)

RIP


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Jul 2022 às 23:20)

meteo disse:


> A diferença é que o que se passa hoje, é um aviso do que poderá ser o nosso futuro.  Nos anos 30 e 40 o clima tinha muito menor (muito mesmo) influência antropogenica que agora.
> 
> O que se passou nos anos 30 já lá foi. O que vem aí, não sabemos bem o que será, mas os indicadores não são bons. Era expectável haver maior preocupação.



Eu discordo . É importante também conhecer o passado e saber que existem ciclos que se repetem . 
De resto , a meteorologia é importantíssima , mas não gera qualquer preocupação . As pessoas ignoram por completo os avisos do IPMA , ninguém quer saber de avisos vermelhos de vento até que uma árvore lhe caia em cima do carro , por exemplo .
O mundo não vai acabar, mas realmente concordo que ninguém quer saber do clima e da meteorologia . Basta ver as rádios , por exemplo . Pode ter a maior seca , mas se vem um dia de chuva , aí que vai estar um fim de semana horrível .


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Jul 2022 às 23:27)

david 6 disse:


> rip eu



Arre , que isso parece a temperatura das caldeiras do inferno .


----------



## meteo (5 Jul 2022 às 23:27)

Crazyrain disse:


> Eu discordo . É importante também conhecer o passado e saber que existem ciclos que se repetem .
> De resto , a meteorologia é importantíssima , mas não gera qualquer preocupação . As pessoas ignoram por completo os avisos do IPMA , ninguém quer saber de avisos vermelhos de vento até que uma árvore lhe caia em cima do carro , por exemplo .
> O mundo não vai acabar, mas realmente concordo que ninguém quer saber do clima e da meteorologia . Basta ver as rádios , por exemplo . Pode ter a maior seca , mas se vem um dia de chuva , aí que vai estar um fim de semana horrível .


Concordo contigo que é um tema muito mal tratado em Portugal. Mas se nem no nosso futuro nos preocupamos, estranho seria falar-se muito das secas de há quase 100 anos.

Sobre os ciclos que se repetem, era bom, que assim fosse hoje. Mas estamos pior do que isso, temos grande influência no clima de hoje e das próximas décadas. Vai ser certamente pior do que há umas décadas, a dúvida é se vai ser pior ou muito pior. Ou seja, preocupação devia haver de todos, não só de quem gosta de climatologia ou meteorologia.


----------



## Stinger (5 Jul 2022 às 23:31)

meteo disse:


> Concordo contigo que é um tema muito mal tratado em Portugal. Mas se nem no nosso futuro nos preocupamos, estranho seria falar-se muito das secas de há quase 100 anos.
> 
> Sobre os ciclos que se repetem, era bom, que assim fosse hoje. Mas estamos pior do que isso, temos grande influência no clima de hoje e das próximas décadas. Vai ser certamente pior do que há umas décadas, a dúvida é se vai ser pior ou muito pior. Ou seja, preocupação devia haver de todos, não só de quem gosta de climatologia ou meteorologia.


Preocupacao concordo , tambem houve a idade do gelo e pode acontecer novamente , os padroes mudam sempre de ano para ano , seja nas correntes martimas e suas influenciad seja o campo magnetico e outras coisas... o clima nao é fazer 1+1=2 e ser uma coisa certa durante decadas , o clima está em constante mudança 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## blade (5 Jul 2022 às 23:46)

depois esta onda de calor provavelmente vai seguir para frança e outros países com temperaturas perto de valores recorde, por exemplo inglaterra tem estado nos últimos anos perto dos 40ºc mas nunca alcançou vai ser para acompanhar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jul 2022 às 23:49)

Incrível sinceramente não me recordo de uma previsão de 40°c/ 42°c para Valongo.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2022 às 00:00)

david 6 disse:


> rip eu


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jul 2022 às 00:07)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Incrível sinceramente não me recordo de uma previsão de 40°c/ 42°c para Valongo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


E isso não é interessante e entusiasmante?


----------



## tonítruo (6 Jul 2022 às 00:49)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Esperemos que não venha. Já está na altura de um episódio de tempo imterresante. Já chega o fiasco de Junho. Que a cutt off se mantenha na posição que está a ser modelada hoje


Tenho de admitir que acho a rigidez do @RedeMeteo impressionante, para mim bastam 22ºC com sol para me sentir incomodado com o calor, como é possível alguém ter temperaturas de 35ºC e achar pouco?


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jul 2022 às 00:55)

tonítruo disse:


> Tenho de admitir que acho a rigidez do @RedeMeteo impressionante, para mim bastam 22ºC com sol para me sentir incomodado com o calor, como é possível alguém ter temperaturas de 35ºC e achar pouco?


Percebo. Tu vives no Algarve. Para nós aqui no Alentejo falas com qualquer pessoa e dizem te que menos de 40°C nao é nada eheh


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jul 2022 às 00:56)

E que tal irmos ao que interessa e fazermos um concurso de aposta. Os próximos dias prometem por isso acho que era interessante


----------



## tonítruo (6 Jul 2022 às 00:59)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Percebo. Tu vives no Algarve. Para nós aqui no Alentejo falas com qualquer pessoa e dizem te que menos de 40°C nao é nada eheh


Mas e se quiseres dar um passeio à tarde, consegues fazê-lo com essas temperaturas?


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jul 2022 às 01:21)

tonítruo disse:


> Mas e se quiseres dar um passeio à tarde, consegues fazê-lo com essas temperaturas?


Nesses dias aqui na nossa zona ninguém sai ha rua à tarde.  Só à noite. Inclusive os horários de trabalho sao ajustados e nestes meses o pessoal entra de madrugada e às 14h já está em casa.  É o típico Alentejo no verão


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Jul 2022 às 01:46)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Se fosse frio extremo ou chuva extrema já estavam todos contentes.... eu tanto adoro o calor extremo como o frio extremo e a chuva abundante


Se o frio extremo ou a chuva extrema forem um perigo para a população, não, não ficam todos contentes mas eu nem me vou dar mais ao trabalho de te explicar o porquê, vou simplesmente ignorar o facto de cada vez que escreves neste fórum não pensares naqueles que trabalham ao ar livre, crianças, idosos e pessoas que ao contrário de ti, não têm um AC em casa. Fala para aí o que quiseres lol


----------



## aoc36 (6 Jul 2022 às 01:58)

Vamos ver como se vai aguentar a rede elétrica.


----------



## Stinger (6 Jul 2022 às 02:21)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Tu fazes de propósito ou nasceste mesmo assim?
> 
> Ainda não entendeste que ninguém neste fórum (sem ser tu) esta contente com a vaga de calor que aí vem porque é um perigo para a saúde pública?


Tudo é um perigo para a saude publica porem o clima todo ele é volatil e como tal existe dias muitos quentes e outros com temperaturas negativas fortes , um meteolouco por norma gosta de tudo o que o clima lhes dá, as trovoadas matam , o calor e o frio mata , os acidentes matam etc etc etc podia banalizar a nao questao .

Porque ninguem manda no clima nem ninguem pode impingir os seus gostos e desgostos .
Vai haver vaga de calor extremo e vamos viver isso quer se goste quer nao se goste .

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jul 2022 às 04:58)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Se fosse frio extremo ou chuva extrema já estavam todos contentes.... eu tanto adoro o calor extremo como o frio extremo e a chuva abundante


Obviamente que frio extremo ou chuva extrema, estão a anos luz de ser mais excitante que o calor extremo para quem se interessa por eventos metrológicos. Pelo menos para a grande maioria e num clima como o nosso.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2022 às 05:04)

É curioso, estava a pensar que tenho uma sensação de anormalidade por estas trovoadas do norte e centro estarem a ocorrer antes de uma "onda" de calor. Não é mais comum as trovoadas ocorrerem durante ou a terminar um período de tempo quente?


----------



## Northern Lights (6 Jul 2022 às 07:18)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Tu fazes de propósito ou nasceste mesmo assim?
> 
> Ainda não entendeste que ninguém neste fórum (sem ser tu) esta contente com a vaga de calor que aí vem porque é um perigo para a saúde pública?



Tudo bem que todos nós estamos aqui porque sentimos paixão por meteorologia.
Mas é preciso ter em mente a quantidade de ondas de calor extremas que se tem repetido (pelo menos em previsões) nos ultimos anos não é rigorosamente nada benéfica para nós.
Antes de 2018, não me lembrava de ver temperaturas acima de 43 graus nas previsões automáticas do IPMA, e desde aí, estas previsões não só tem aparecido, como tem aparecido com mais frequencia.
E não. Não vejo nada de excitante com este tempo excessivamente quente.
Numa onda de frio, desde que não saia muito da norma, tens sempre roupa ou uma lareira para te aqueceres se faltar a luz. Se por exemplo faltar a luz durante esta onda de calor, quero ver como as pessoas vulneráveis se vão safar.
É preciso bom senso, sobretudo.
Ondas de calor maiores de 7 dias + falta de água em algmas regiões + possiveis quebras energéticas = Nada excitante!


----------



## Fantkboy (6 Jul 2022 às 08:12)

Nestas últimas saídas, tanto o GFS como o ECMWF a colocar a tal depressão em altura a partir dia 11 mais a Oeste prolongando e aumentando ainda mais o calor. A minha esperança é que ela se aproxime mais de Portugal continental e que torne pelo menos o ar mais respirável e suportável 
Não vem aí uns dias Quentes, mas sim uns dias extremamente TORRIDOS. A comunicação social, tal como a protecção civil deveria já tomar medidas para alertar a população.
Gosto de dias quentes mas isto é insuportável


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2022 às 08:46)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Inclusive os horários de trabalho sao ajustados e nestes meses o pessoal entra de madrugada e às 14h já está em casa.  É o típico Alentejo no verão


Nem todas as empresas adotam esse horário de verão, e com certeza que não é agradável estar a trabalhar ao sol com estas temperaturas às 17h.


----------



## remember (6 Jul 2022 às 09:29)

Epa deixem lá o rapaz imaginar os cenários que quiser, independentemente do que venha a acontecer calor já sabemos que vamos ter... Já cansa sempre a mesma conversa, vão-me dizer que agora também não se morre por frio ou seja lá o que for... As vagas de calor não são nada habituais por cá se calhar...

Eu percebo a vossa indignação, mas também não vejo ninguém a ser enxovalhado quando é o contrário.. Se realmente se falasse em informações, cuidados etc. Isso sim seria importante, agora quase tudo a dar em cima de uma pessoa, por causa de gostos...

Não é que não estejamos habituados e não estejamos fartos de as ouvir na comunicação social etc. mas fica sempre bem relembrar.

Passando à frente, preocupante é a duração do episódio com temperaturas assim, se ainda fosse 35/36°C agora estas temperaturas é de doidos, falo por mim, imagino quem tem previsões piores...






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Jul 2022 às 09:51)

Outra vez arroz...

Quando no Inverno vier uma tempestade ou uma vaga de frio com mortes e eu vir os emojis () venho cá ver se a polícia do fórum anda ativa.
Estamos num fórum de meteoloucos mas...só um tipo de loucura é permitido, o resto é censurado.

Mas acabemos com o arroz.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2022 às 09:58)

Tonton disse:


> Ver anexo 1789


O GFS está muito mais contido e sinceramente acredito mais neste cenário. 38°C no máximo na segunda-feira e os restantes dias sempre abaixo dos 36°C. Não podemos subestimar o poder da nortada, coisa que o ECMWF parece estar a fazer. As noites é que deverão ser manhosas.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jul 2022 às 10:40)

TiagoLC disse:


> O GFS está muito mais contido e sinceramente acredito mais neste cenário. 38°C no máximo na segunda-feira e os restantes dias sempre abaixo dos 36°C. Não podemos subestimar o poder da nortada, coisa que o ECMWF parece estar a fazer. As noites é que deverão ser manhosas.


Assim seja, espero sinceramente ver os modelos a cortar no calor....
Se assim não for, vamos ter uma vaga de Calor histórica e mortal. Assustador pela extensão no tempo...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2022 às 11:04)

jamestorm disse:


> Assim seja, espero sinceramente ver os modelos a cortar no calor....
> Se assim não for, vamos ter uma vaga de Calor histórica e mortal. Assustador pela extensão no tempo...


Infelizmente só mesmo as regiões costeiras deverão ter temperaturas mais amenas e mal seria se não tivessem. Ainda assim, estarão bastante acima daquilo que é normal.
O restante território vai esturricar dias a fio e nem se sabe ao certo quando isso poderá terminar. Temperaturas superiores a 40ºC já a partir de amanhã e que se prolongam até onde a vista alcança é muito mau.
Um cenário destes com a atual seca que atravessamos é gravíssimo e vai ter consequências devastadoras. Já para não falar de elevados riscos para a saúde e noutros aspetos, claro.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2022 às 11:51)

jamestorm disse:


> Assim seja, espero sinceramente ver os modelos a cortar no calor....
> Se assim não for, vamos ter uma vaga de Calor histórica e mortal. Assustador pela extensão no tempo...


Tal como já foi mencionado, não esquecer que há mais fatores a ter em conta, como a presença de nebulosidade e/ou poeiras, que poderão influenciar os valores de temperatura. É acompanhar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jul 2022 às 12:49)

Ok...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2022 às 12:57)

Será que os 47,3°c da Amareleja vão cair? A ver vamos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jul 2022 às 13:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Será que os 47,3°c da Amareleja vão cair? A ver vamos.


Duvido muito sinceramente


----------



## ruijacome (6 Jul 2022 às 13:15)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Duvido muito sinceramente


Boa tarde,

Muito sinceramente, faz-me alguma confusão, algumas respostas, a desvalorizar, o que pode (e não pode) vir a acontecer.. Não é o caso da resposta do RedeMeteo, mas tem sido alguma das respostas anteriores..

Os modelos tem alguma consistência entre si, pode não ser 50 graus de máximas, mas vai ser algo de certeza, pouco habitual e com pouca repetição...

Uma coisa eu sei.. Eu e os restantes bombeiros, vamos ter de certeza uma semaninha de cócó ...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Jul 2022 às 13:34)

ruijacome disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Muito sinceramente, faz-me alguma confusão, algumas respostas, a desvalorizar, o que pode (e não pode) vir a acontecer.. Não é o caso da resposta do RedeMeteo, mas tem sido alguma das respostas anteriores..
> 
> ...


Era meter quem tu mencionas ou outros que aqui comentam a fazer meio dia teu que eles deixavam logo de achar graça a temperaturas de 45º.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2022 às 13:48)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Era meter quem tu mencionas ou outros que aqui comentam a fazer meio dia teu que eles deixavam logo de achar graça a temperaturas de 45º.


Só fazia bem.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2022 às 14:37)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Era meter quem tu mencionas ou outros que aqui comentam a fazer meio dia teu que eles deixavam logo de achar graça a temperaturas de 45º.


Tal como trabalhar na rua em dias de chuva, vento forte e temperaturas inferiores a 10ºC. Ou seja, boa parte do inverno. Encharcado, gelado... 
Um pouco de noção precisa-se. Para todos os lados.

Mas estava aqui a ler os últimos post e ocorreu-me esta anedota:

"Conhecem a anedota do Alentejano que morreu e chegou ao Inferno, de capote vestido?

_Sentou-se calmamente e por ali ficou.
O Diabo, surpreendido por não o ouvir reclamar do calor, aumentou ainda mais a temperatura.
O Alentejano, calmamente, tirou o lenço vermelho que trazia ao pescoço e por ali ficou.
O Diabo, ao vê-lo impávido e sereno, tornou o inferno ainda mais quente.
O Alentejano, sentido o calor aumentar, pegou no lenço vermelho e levou-o à testa, para limpar o suor e por ali ficou.
O Diabo, já irritado, tornou o Inferno ainda mais quente.
Aí, o Alentejano desabotoou o botão do colarinho, ajeitou o capote e por ali ficou. Porém, mostrou uma cara preocupada.
O Diabo, ao ver esse aspecto consternado, não resistiu e foi ter com o Alentejano, com ar zombeteiro:
- Então compadre, parece preocupado. Não se sente bem?
- Por acaso, tô cá cismando com uma coisita -respondeu o Alentejano.
- E o que é, compadre, não gosta da temperatura do Inferno?
- Pois é mêmo isso. Está quentinho e eu tô preocupado... se isso está assim aqui, tô imaginando como é que nã tará lá em Beja!"_

Posto isto, relax., que felizmente ninguém manda no tempo. 
De resto há que ter noção das diversas formas de nos protegermos, seja qual for o estado meteorológico.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jul 2022 às 16:25)

Esta foi a sinóptica que nos deu os quase 47ºC em Alvega: basicamente 29ºC/30ºC a 850 hPa, AA a norte em extensão ao Reino Unido e depressão térmica a conseguir escapar mais para leste.












Comparação com o previsto no modelo GFS, muito semelhante até ao dia 10, AA a norte em extensão ao R.U, depressão térmica com liberdade para leste. Contudo, temperaturas não tão altas a 850 hPa como nesse dia de Agosto.






A situação sinóptica que está a matar os modelos é a formação da cut-off e a sua descida para sul, que nos dias 12 a 15 mete a ISO 30ºC ou mais alta a 850 hPa.






A meu ver há uma probabilidade cada vez mais crescente de Alvega passar os 47ºC. 

Temos que ir acompanhando a trajetória da cut-off.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jul 2022 às 17:24)

E lá está, o que acabei de dizer em cima ^^

A saída das 12Z do GFS mete a cut-off mais perto do território, dia 11 e 12 já levaram cortes.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2022 às 17:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E lá está, o que acabei de dizer em cima ^^
> 
> A saída das 12Z do GFS mete a cut-off mais perto do território, dia 11 e 12 já levaram cortes.



Venha ela, venha ela, passadeira vermelha para a cut-off, para não haver avisos vermelhos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jul 2022 às 17:32)

StormRic disse:


> Venha ela, venha ela, passadeira vermelha para a cut-off, para não haver avisos vermelhos.


Mas eu queria 50ºC em Alvega


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Jul 2022 às 17:34)

Desculpem a pergunta mas a cut-off faria os valores das máximas descer?


----------



## Thomar (6 Jul 2022 às 17:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mas eu queria 50ºC em Alvega


----------



## Mammatus (6 Jul 2022 às 17:48)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta mas a cut-off faria os valores das máximas descer?


É uma perturbação em altitude com ar frio (gota fría como é denominada em Espanha), a sua aproximação traria instabilidade e tempo mais fresco, mas se ela permanecer relativamente afastada do Continente, associada à sua circulação vai provocar um fluxo de ar muito quente vindo de sul, é o que os modelos, por enquanto, estão a prever, por isso as máximas muito elevadas no início da próxima semana.
Se a cut-off se aproximar o suficiente muda tudo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jul 2022 às 17:51)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta mas a cut-off faria os valores das máximas descer?


Depende da posição e do campo de ventos. Se trouxer mais vento de SW, pode varrer tudo para Espanha.

Por enquanto, o dia 13 de Julho parece ser o mais quente, mas já não há os delírios de 50ºC.

Continua a possibilidade de 47ºC em Alvega.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jul 2022 às 17:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Depende da posição e do campo de ventos. Se trouxer mais vento de SW, pode varrer tudo para Espanha.
> 
> Por enquanto, o dia 13 de Julho parece ser o mais quente, mas já não há os delírios de 50ºC.
> 
> *Contínua a possibilidade de 47ºC em Alvega.*


Nas actuais previsões automáticas do IPMA, Tomar teria *+45ºC*, portanto Alvega *+47ºC* será uma forte possibilidade se a cut-off não se aproximar de Portugal continental.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Jul 2022 às 18:11)

Eu mantenho o que disse... 
Eu acho tal como em Junho, que a cut off ainda se vai aproximar tanto de nós que a partir do dia 12 ou 13 as temperaturas vão descer tanto que teremos uma situação parece com meados de Junho. 
Se repararem a cut off cada vez está mais próximo de nós. 
Se continuar assim corta o fluxo de leste e entra ar marítimo e as temperaturas descem a pique.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2022 às 18:39)

O GEM nesta run até coloca a cut off mais a sul, a oeste da Madeira.
Ou seja, menos calor em altura a vir do norte de África. As temperaturas máximas rondariam os 40ºC. Ou seja, temperaturas longe dos apocalípticos 50ºC.





O IPMA no comunicado que emitiu refere o seguinte:
"No interior do território continental, em especial da região Sul, e nos vales do Tejo e Douro, as temperaturas deverão atingir valores superiores a 40°C a partir de dia 8, *podendo alcançar localmente valores acima de 42°C*."


----------



## Orion (6 Jul 2022 às 20:30)

---
























(os 51º estão para o GFS/GEFS como os 50º para o IFS/EPS)


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Jul 2022 às 20:37)

O Ecm com uma situação de calor duradoura sem a cut off se aproximar demasiado.
Para os dias 7 a 10 deu me a ideia que o Ecm cortou no calor mal tocando nos 40c. 
Parece me que o GFS está a sobre estimar as temperaturas em cerca de 2 a 3c, isto comparando as temperaturas no curto prazo <72h


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2022 às 21:36)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Para nós aqui no Alentejo falas com qualquer pessoa e dizem te que menos de 40°C nao é nada eheh


Então eu não devo ser alentejano lol.


----------



## Marco pires (6 Jul 2022 às 21:38)

lamento informar o nosso amigo redemeteo, mas o seu sonho dos 50º ainda não será desta, contudo sugiro uma viagem até ao Vale da Morte na próxima segunda feira, mesmo com o caos no aeroporto ainda será bem possível chegar ao local a tempo, e pode ser que em algum lugar mais recôndito consiga experenciar os 50º, caso contrário concordo que investir na viagem + alojamento + alimentação, etc, será um fiasco ou mesmo uma tragédia ficar-se pelos 49º


----------



## ruijacome (6 Jul 2022 às 21:56)

Marco pires disse:


> lamento informar o nosso amigo redemeteo, mas o seu sonho dos 50º ainda não será desta, contudo sugiro uma viagem até ao Vale da Morte na próxima segunda feira, mesmo com o caos no aeroporto ainda será bem possível chegar ao local a tempo, e pode ser que em algum lugar mais recôndito consiga experenciar os 50º, caso contrário concordo que investir na viagem + alojamento + alimentação, etc, será um fiasco ou mesmo uma tragédia ficar-se pelos 49º


Podemos sempre guardar esta resposta, para depois caso se atinja em alguma estação os 50 grais, publicar aqui


----------



## tonítruo (6 Jul 2022 às 22:12)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Isso vai ser uma dor de cabeça! Aposto já como vai ser uma das estações, se não a estação, com maior erro.


Porquê que a estação de Faro é tão difícil de prever?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Jul 2022 às 23:34)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Eu mantenho o que disse...
> Eu acho tal como em Junho, que a cut off ainda se vai aproximar tanto de nós que a partir do dia 12 ou 13 as temperaturas vão descer tanto que teremos uma situação parece com meados de Junho.
> Se repararem a cut off cada vez está mais próximo de nós.
> Se continuar assim corta o fluxo de leste e entra ar marítimo e as temperaturas descem a pique.


Ora igual a profecia, tal como é habitual corte quase em cima do acontecimento. 
A tal cut off que o GFS vinha aproximando em cheio em cima de nós e já a partir do dia 11 Junho. 
Descida brutal das temperaturas a partir dessa data!


----------



## lserpa (6 Jul 2022 às 23:47)

Alguém me explica qual o fascínio por temperatura elevada extrema? Sabem a dimensão do risco para a saúde pública? O quão rápido o corpo humano sucumbe nesta temperatura? 
Eu acho que não… alguém aqui da aérea da saúde? Se sim, sabe bem do que falo… ou pelo menos devia 
Vá… agasalhem-se


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2022 às 00:00)

GFS 18z a >150h... Recomendo alguma prudência.

É desta que chega aos 51º?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Jul 2022 às 00:01)

lserpa disse:


> Alguém me explica qual o fascínio por temperatura elevada extrema? Sabem a dimensão do risco para a saúde pública? O quão rápido o corpo humano sucumbe nesta temperatura?
> Eu acho que não… alguém aqui da aérea da saúde? Se sim, sabe bem do que falo… ou pelo menos devia
> Vá… agasalhem-se


Deve ser parecido ao fascínio pela neve a cota 0, ao frio extremo, aos ventos fortes, as trovoadas ou as chuvadas que causam inundações!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jul 2022 às 00:07)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Deve ser parecido ao fascínio pela neve a cota 0, ao frio extremo, aos ventos fortes, as trovoadas ou as chuvadas que causam inundações!


Ao frio extremo (claro que o frio extremo é um conceito discutível como o do calor extremo: em Viseu já vi nevar com temperaturas à volta dos 3°C) podemos comparar. Aos ventos fortes, trovoadas e chuvadas que causam inundações não podemos. Não neste país. Temperaturas extremas matam todos os anos. E matam muito. Que queiram ignorar isso porque vêem recordes cair, fica com cada um mas não há comparação com o resto.


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2022 às 00:08)




----------



## lserpa (7 Jul 2022 às 00:09)

Orion disse:


>






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2022 às 00:12)

lserpa disse:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Enganei-me e publiquei a carta da saída anterior (12z) 

Fica na mesma e é adição a isto  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2022.10748/pagina-99#post-860471


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Jul 2022 às 00:16)

Orion disse:


>


Deveria ser  notório quem em relação ao GFS nesse site existe um erro qualquer no algoritmo das temperaturas. 
No site do Meteociel a máxima existente é de 47c.

Mas eu presumo que vocês apenas colocam isso por diversão, ou será, por teimosia em afirmar que o GFS não presta usando esses mapas que nada tem a ver com a realidade prevista!


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2022 às 00:19)

50º nas #13 e 15 do GEFS 18z (nem vale a pena publicar mais do mesmo)  168h

49º na #27

48º na #24 e 12

A dispersão do G(E)FS não tende a ser grande coisa.

Não é hoje que se deve declarar o 'fim'.


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2022 às 00:23)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Deveria ser  notório quem em relação ao GFS nesse site existe um erro qualquer no algoritmo das temperaturas.
> No site do Meteociel a máxima existente é de 47c.
> 
> Mas eu presumo que vocês apenas colocam isso por diversão, ou será, por teimosia em afirmar que o GFS não presta usando esses mapas que nada tem a ver com a realidade prevista!



 https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs_cartes.php?ech=0&code=6&mode=4&carte=0&ext=0

Já fiz referência várias vezes mas acho que ainda não percebeste. Estou propositadamente a publicar cartas extremas do _ensemble_ do modelo, apenas e só para gozo.

Em vez de tentares perceber, criticas-me e o, novamente, melhor e mais completo agregador gratuito de previsões meteorológicas que há. De facto, não o mereces


----------



## blade (7 Jul 2022 às 00:25)

esta run das 18h apareceu e tirou tudo, já acho que não vai acontecer nada


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Jul 2022 às 00:25)

Orion disse:


> 50º nas #13 e 15 do GEFS 18z (nem vale a pena publicar mais do mesmo)  168h
> 
> 49º na #27
> 
> ...


Desculpa não reparei que era referente uma perturbação, neste caso a #6.
Peço desculpa.
Se puderes mencionar ao que referes qd colocas o mapa, evitava se alguns mal entendidos. 
Alias acho que a maioria tb não percebeu isso.


----------



## lserpa (7 Jul 2022 às 00:32)

Eventualmente esta ULL chegará aos níveis baixos (ou não), mas, o ECM acredita que sim.
Com um bocadinho de sorte, ainda vemos nascer algo mais exótico por estas bandas, Açores/península… este sou eu a deitar mais água na fervura 





Vento aos 600hpa dia 12 





Vento à superfície dia 12 





Secura total aos 850hpa. 

Bem, isto significa que nem ímpeto para convecçao a sst tem…

A esperança é a última a morrer! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Jul 2022 às 00:41)

@Orion põe-te fino! Iso 23°aí para os teus lados 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2022 às 00:43)

Eu quero é saber onde é que o IPMA foi buscar os 39°C de hoje para Lisboa. ECMWF, AROME e GFS pouco passam dos 36°C.


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Jul 2022 às 00:49)

blade disse:


> esta run das 18h apareceu e tirou tudo, já acho que não vai acontecer nada


Tmb acho.  O GFS cortou mesmo tudo,  esperemos que tenha sido uma saída isolada


----------



## remember (7 Jul 2022 às 00:54)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Tmb acho.  O GFS cortou mesmo tudo,  esperemos que tenha sido uma saída isolada


Porque insistem no GFS?? Sempre me lembro desses devaneios mesmo em outras alturas.


----------



## Marco pires (7 Jul 2022 às 01:45)

completamente irrealista.
arrisco a dizer que não vai passar dos 45º em parte nenhuma.


----------



## Fantkboy (7 Jul 2022 às 08:07)

Bom dia. 
Gfs a aproximar a cutof de Portugal continental, logo uma lufada de ar fresco. Na anterior Run das 18z a coloca la mesmo em cima,  O ECMWF a mostrar se mais consistente e não tem variado muito até aqui. Mas a esta distância e por mais quando se trata de um sistema deste tipo é mesmo esperar para ver. 
A minha aposta do que irá acontecer esta nesta Run do GFS.


----------



## lserpa (7 Jul 2022 às 08:35)

Estou aqui só pelas apostas 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2022 às 11:17)

Thomar disse:


> Nas actuais previsões automáticas do IPMA, Tomar teria *+45ºC*, portanto Alvega *+47ºC* será uma forte possibilidade se a cut-off não se aproximar de Portugal continental.



 As previsões mais recentes são ainda piores, *3 dias seguidos com +45ºC!!!




*


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2022 às 11:28)

Thomar disse:


> As previsões mais recentes são ainda piores, *3 dias seguidos com +45ºC!!!*


Essas zonas com vento de leste a predominar não dão mesmo hipótese.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2022 às 11:31)

Entretanto para Lisboa o IPMA já atualizou as mínimas previstas.
Sábado, dia 8, passou de 20ºC para 27ºC.


----------



## Northern Lights (7 Jul 2022 às 11:44)

Vai ser dificil dormir nas próximas noites 
A minha casa já está com as janelas todas fechadas. Mas com tantos dias de calor, de nada vai valer.
Creio que esta onda de calor poderá ser pior que a de Agosto de 2018...
Outra coisa espetacular para os próximos dias: Andar de transportes públicos cheios e de máscara com janelas muitas vezes fechadas e sem AC a funcionar... A quem pertencer a este grupo, desejo boa sorte!

Memórias: Em Julho de 2013, naquele fatídico ano que os media diziam que não iria haver verão, essas mínimas previstas de Lisboa eram exatamente as máximas


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2022 às 12:11)

joralentejano disse:


>



Entre o calor doentio e trovoadas de verão... Venha o diabo e escolha.
Claro que a maior parte de nós prefere as trovoadas.

Mas estas trovoadas de verão normalmente são sinónimo de granizo, destruição e focos de incêndio.

Dia 5:








						▶ Vídeo: Trovoada com granizo em Vila Real causa prejuízos superiores a um milhão de euros
					

Agricultores de Campeã estão desolados com razia nas culturas de batata, milho e hortícolas, que eram a única fonte de rendimento para muitos deles. Veja as imagens da tempestade.




					www.tsf.pt
				




Mais de um milhão de euros de prejuízos, só na freguesia da Campeã, Vila Real. Como aqui acompanhámos, foram muitos outros os locais pelo interior norte e centro que sofreram com o granizo nesse dia.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2022 às 12:18)

AnDré disse:


> Entre o calor doentio e trovoadas de verão... Venha o diabo e escolha.
> Claro que a maior parte de nós prefere as trovoadas.
> 
> Mas estas trovoadas de verão normalmente são sinónimo de granizo, destruição e focos de incêndio.
> ...


O GFS até não mostra instabilidade significativa durante a passagem da cut-off nesta saída e na anterior também não mostrava.
Não fiz este post pelas possíveis trovoadas que poderiam aparecer, mas sim pelo facto de dar origem a tempo mais fresco. Também tenho horta e aquilo que menos precisamos é de trovoadas para destruir ainda mais o que já vai sendo destruído pela seca.
Não desejo nem o calor extremo, nem trovoadas destrutivas, mas como ninguém manda no tempo, é aquilo que tiver de ser.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2022 às 12:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acho que alguém no seu perfeito juízo, mesmo que deseje trovoadas não quer destruição.


Claro que não. E chegaste exatamente ao ponto que eu ando aqui há uma série de tempo a defender. 
Eu também acho que ninguém no seu perfeito juízo, quer deseje 50ºC ou -10ºC, neve ou trovoada, granizo ou vento, quer a destruição ou o mal de alguém.
É uma questão de sentir, presencial, viver estados de tempo pouco comuns. E a meteorologia torna-se ainda mais interessante por isso mesmo. 

Como já se referiu aqui várias vezes, felizmente ainda ninguém manda no tempo. Por isso não vale a pena censurar A ou B por aquilo que deseja.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Jul 2022 às 13:07)

Da mesma forma que ontem não se excluía a hipótese de a cut off se aproximar do continente, hoje, lá por a determinista do GFS apontar nesse cenário, não quer dizer que a situação melhorou assim tanto.

Na verdade, o centro europeu continua com a depressão a Oeste, e as últimas saídas do GFS estão bastante fora da média, sendo muito mais os cenários de ensemble com muito calor, que o contrário. Portanto, há a possibilidade de haver um alívio nas previsões, mas continua a ser mais provável o contrário.

A médio/longo prazo, é sempre melhor olhar para os ensembles e suas tendências, que para as saídas deterministas.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jul 2022 às 13:11)

lserpa disse:


> Estou aqui só pelas apostas
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


As apostas não são aqui, mas já podes começar a apostar! Isso lembra-me que para a próxima tem que se incluir uma estação dos Açores


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2022 às 13:43)

N_Fig disse:


> As apostas não são aqui, mas já podes começar a apostar! Isso lembra-me que para a próxima tem que se incluir uma estação dos Açores



Os valores nominais são aborrecidos (máx 28/29). A sensação térmica já é outro assunto...

Qualquer lado que não aqui


----------



## tonítruo (7 Jul 2022 às 13:51)

Alvega subiu 7.3ºC numa hora!
7h00: 18.7ºC → 8h00: 26ºC
Isto deve estar perto do recorde de maior subida num espaço duma hora, não?


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2022 às 14:00)

tonítruo disse:


> Alvega subiu 7.3ºC numa hora!
> 7h00: 18.7ºC → 8h00: 26ºC
> Isto deve estar perto do recorde de maior subida num espaço duma hora, não?


Num Heatburst que ocorreu em Beja na madrugada de 21 maio 2022, a temperatura subiu 10,5ºC em 5 minutos.


----------



## tonítruo (7 Jul 2022 às 14:08)

AnDré disse:


> Num Heatburst que ocorreu em Beja na madrugada de 21 maio 2022, a temperatura subiu 10,5ºC em 5 minutos.


Esqueci-me desse fenómeno.
Mas isso é batota  ignorando os heatburst alguém sabe qual é o recorde?


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2022 às 14:23)

tonítruo disse:


> Esqueci-me desse fenómeno.
> Mas isso é batota  ignorando os heatburst alguém sabe qual é o recorde?


Não sei se alguém regista isso.
De qualquer forma, na costa algarvia verifica-se pontualmente subidas de temperatura na ordem dos 10ºC quando o vento roda de sudoeste (brisa marítima) para norte, arrastando o ar quente do interior para a faixa costeira. 
Ocasionalmente também acontece no litoral oeste, principalmente nos Cabos ao final do dia, quando a nortada é substituída pelo vento do quadrante E.


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2022 às 14:24)

Muito importante  https://apnews.com/article/technolo...ana-billings-45805c9bd89b39307b4fa0ec30ac8a93

IMs que baseiam todo o seu trabalho em um modelo global (e uns poucos regionais) põem-se (mais) a jeito de variações relevantes e erros catastróficos.

Por outro lado, mesmo quantidades colossais de dados não eliminam completamente o risco. Previsões mais extremas - mas realistas - podem literalmente ficar escondidos numa imensidão de erros (humanos).


----------



## jamestorm (7 Jul 2022 às 16:16)

Northern Lights disse:


> Vai ser dificil dormir nas próximas noites
> A minha casa já está com as janelas todas fechadas. Mas com tantos dias de calor, de nada vai valer.
> Creio que esta onda de calor poderá ser pior que a de Agosto de 2018...
> Outra coisa espetacular para os próximos dias: Andar de transportes públicos cheios e de máscara com janelas muitas vezes fechadas e sem AC a funcionar... A quem pertencer a este grupo, desejo boa sorte!
> ...


Muitos das carris já estão mais frescas estes dias, ligaram o ar condicionado.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Jul 2022 às 16:21)

Continuo a achar que esta onda de calor será histórica, não só pelos valores das máximas ( e mínimas!!), mas sobretudo pelo número de dias que andará por cá. Não me lembro de nada igual aqui por Alenquer! Espero que a cut off possa contrariar isto...


----------



## dvieira (7 Jul 2022 às 17:17)

Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					l.facebook.com
				




Evento extremo em Vila Nova da Barquinha.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2022 às 17:34)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Em Lisboa, o Relógio chegou aos 37.8, a Gago Coutinho aos 37.4 graus. Tenho aqui numa lista também uma estação no Liceu Francês (campolide), que chegou aos 38.7 graus.


Há uma estação no Relógio?


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2022 às 17:35)

remember disse:


> Por acaso está, mas até tem graça, porque as estações que estou a ver por Alcabideche tiveram máximas de 37/38ºC, aliás uma que está classificada pelo WU, teve máxima de 38ºC.
> A estação de Amoreiras será assim tão má? É que está localizada no LFCL...


Como disse antes, era bom ter uma foto de como essa estação está instalada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Jul 2022 às 18:01)

Hoje como era esperar não chegou aos 40c pelo menos na horária. 
Até dia 10 as máximas andarão no máximo até aos 43c em especial no Vale do Tejo. 
A partir do dia 11 tudo pode acontecer devido a cut off cujo comportamento ainda é muito incerto.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Jul 2022 às 18:07)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Hoje como era esperar não chegou aos 40c pelo menos na horária.
> Até dia 10 as máximas andarão no máximo até aos 43c em especial no Vale do Tejo.
> A partir do dia 11 tudo pode acontecer devido a cut off cujo comportamento ainda é muito incerto.


Houve 4 estações com máximas superiores a 40 graus, e 9 estações entre 39.5 e 40.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Jul 2022 às 18:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Há uma estação no Relógio?


Sim, há uma estação no Relógio mas não está no site (não sei porquê).


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Jul 2022 às 18:12)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Houve 4 estações com máximas superiores a 40 graus, e 9 estações entre 39.5 e 40.


Onde vê isso?


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2022 às 18:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Como disse antes, era bom ter uma foto de como essa estação está instalada.


Parece-me estar ali.
Maps.

Se estiver naquele canto, é impossível que o urbanismo não tenha influência nas observações.
Numa outra altura seria classificada de RUEMA, e não EMA. As RUEMAS nunca entraram nos boletins climatológicos. Que eu tivesse reparado, esta também não. Já existia em Agosto de 2018? (Quando Lisboa atingiu os 44,0ºC.) Se sim, quanto registou esta estação?


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2022 às 19:01)

AnDré disse:


> Parece-me estar ali.
> Maps.
> 
> Se estiver naquele canto, é impossível que o urbanismo não tenha influência nas observações.
> ...


De facto é isso, tem a antena do anemómetro sónico.

Não é um local bom de facto, recebe o escape dos automóveis, o aqueduto em si aquece e pode muito bem inflacionar a temperatura por convecção, já para não falar do alcatrão da própria escola. 

A estação é recente, do ano passado.

Estranho porque o IPMA supostamente tinha acabado com as RUEMAs mas depois tem coisas destas.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 19:11)

dvieira disse:


> Bei Facebook anmelden
> 
> 
> Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.
> ...



"Tornado" com céu limpo? Não. Deve é ter sido um "Dust Devil":







Temperaturas próximas dos 39ºC nessa zona (Moita do Norte, entre Entroncamento e Vila Nova da Barquinha):






Gráficos das estações WU mais próximas (Entroncamento):






						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				








						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				








						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2022 às 19:52)

Angelstorm disse:


> Cidade de Tomar. Esta tarde.





Assim já acredito nos 50 e mais graus do GFS 

Só espero que televisões como a CMTV não vão investigar os termómetros das farmácias, senão vamos ver muitos 50 graus nos próximos dias 

O pior é que muita gente acredita nesses registos, não tem a mínima noção de como se deve medir a temperatura de forma correta e fiável. Há contudo alguns termómetros de farmácia que, por estarem à sombra todo o dia e num lugar bem ventilado conseguem, apesar de tudo, ter uns registos mais aproximados da realidade... mas mesmo assim não são corretos, pois não estão protegidos num radiation shield da radiação difusa, expostos a todos os quadrantes, nem seguem minimamente as condições de instalação, e também não se sabe a qualidade/calibração do sensor como está...

A única coisa que não parece (?) estar muito fora da realidade nesse termómetro é a humidade ( se calhar é o mínimo que regista ) agora a temperatura....


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2022 às 19:58)

Snifa disse:


> Assim já acredito nos 50 e mais graus do GFS
> 
> Só espero que televisões como a CMTV não vão investigar os termómetros das farmácias, senão vamos ver muitos 50 graus nos próximos dias
> 
> ...


Um carro ao sol, é capaz de estoirar com o termómetro do carro.


----------



## dvieira (7 Jul 2022 às 20:06)

Sim é verdade tornado com céu limpo não seria. Mas foi um evento que fez alguns estragos.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2022 às 20:07)

Dust devil, é comum nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2022 às 20:20)

@algarvio1980 

Depende do termómetro...
O do meu carro (1nissan com 19anos) porta-se muito bem, claro que se tiver umas horas ao sol também apresenta valores inflacionados, mas nada por aí além. Vou dar um exemplo, tive o carro ao sol, desde manhã até às 15h  e tive de ir a Ponte de Sôr, quando peguei no carro ele marcava +37,  ao fim de 5 minutos marcava +38, e fiz a viagem toda sempre a rondar os +39, cheguei lá pouco antes das 17h. Na volta, 20minutos depois, o carro marcava + 39 até foros de almada, a partir daí desceu para os +38, e cheguei a Cabanas marcava +37às 19h15m.
Como vêem  nem sempre podemos generalizar, ou eu tenho muita sorte e o termómetro  do meu carro é mais fiável do que muitas estações. Se tiverem dúvidas comparem com os valores das estações...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2022 às 21:20)

Thomar disse:


> @algarvio1980
> 
> Depende do termómetro...
> O do meu carro (1nissan com 19anos) porta-se muito bem, claro que se tiver umas horas ao sol também apresenta valores inflacionados, mas nada por aí além. Vou dar um exemplo, tive o carro ao sol, desde manhã até às 15h  e tive de ir a Ponte de Sôr, quando peguei no carro ele marcava +37,  ao fim de 5 minutos marcava +38, e fiz a viagem toda sempre a rondar os +39, cheguei lá pouco antes das 17h. Na volta, 20minutos depois, o carro marcava + 39 até foros de almada, a partir daí desceu para os +38, e cheguei a Cabanas marcava +37às 19h15m.
> Como vêem  nem sempre podemos generalizar, ou eu tenho muita sorte e o termómetro  do meu carro é mais fiável do que muitas estações. Se tiverem dúvidas comparem com os valores das estações...


Estava mais a ser irónico, o meu Polo preto também comporta-se bem.


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2022 às 21:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estava mais a ser irónico, o meu Polo preto também comporta-se bem.


Mas olha que já não era a primeira vez que via em órgãos  de comunicação social mostrarem termómetros de carro para demonstrar calor...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jul 2022 às 21:45)

Thomar disse:


> Mas olha que já não era a primeira vez que via em órgãos  de comunicação social mostrarem termómetros de carro para demonstrar calor...


Infelizmente mostram imagens dessas todas as vezes que há uma vaga de calor... As pessoas mandam as imagens e, como não há ninguém nas redações que realmente saiba o mínimo de meteorologia, partilham essas imagens de registos ao sol dos termómetros das farmácias ou dos dos carros!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 22:11)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Hoje como era esperar não chegou aos 40c pelo menos na horária.
> Até dia 10 as máximas andarão no máximo até aos 43c em especial no Vale do Tejo.
> A partir do dia 11 tudo pode acontecer devido a cut off cujo comportamento ainda é muito incerto.



Alcácer do Sal: 40,8ºC
Alvalade: 40,2ºC
Amareleja: 39,5ºC
Coruche: 39,9ºC
Pegões: 40,0ºC

E ainda faltam algumas que aparecem só no registo horário. Daqui a quatro horas já saberemos quantos outros quarentas houve.


----------



## blade (7 Jul 2022 às 22:20)

o ipma já atualizou as previsões 40ºc para lisboa já amanhã, dia 13 42ºc mas as mínimas devem ser maiores


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2022 às 22:44)

Alguém no IPMA gosta de apostar Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 22:57)

blade disse:


> o ipma já atualizou as previsões 40ºc para lisboa já amanhã, dia 13 42ºc mas as mínimas devem ser maiores



Para amanhã *dia 8*, a previsão manteve ou *agravou o calor* para todas as estações que figuram no mapa, *excepto Évora e Beja, onde tirou 1ºC, e 2ºC em Sagres*.

*Dia 9*, desagravou ou manteve em todas as estações, *excepto Lisboa em que põe mais 2ºC* relativamente à previsão emitida na última madrugada.



Spoiler: Comparação previsão para hoje dia 7

















Spoiler: Comparação previsão para amanhã dia 8
















Spoiler: Comparação previsão para depois de amanhã dia 9


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Jul 2022 às 01:06)

Bem parece que o GFS está sozinho no corte radical das temperaturas


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jul 2022 às 05:23)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Bem parece que o GFS está sozinho no corte radical das temperaturas


A cut off na run das 00h a cair em cima de nós. Junho es tu?
Para lidar com cut offs o gfs tem tido melhor desempenho que o Ecm e mesmo o ukmo parece seguir a tendência do GFS!
Mais um não evento..
Temperaturas de 40c... Uau grande coisa até parece que todos os Verões não é assim.. Durante 4 a 5 dias!


----------



## ruijacome (8 Jul 2022 às 06:36)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A cut off na run das 00h a cair em cima de nós. Junho es tu?
> Para lidar com cut offs o gfs tem tido melhor desempenho que o Ecm e mesmo o ukmo parece seguir a tendência do GFS!
> Mais um não evento..
> Temperaturas de 40c... Uau grande coisa até parece que todos os Verões não é assim.. Durante 4 a 5 dias!


Por acaso não... Em todo o território ou 95% dele não..

So o GFS ve esse cenário.. Mais nenhum... É como aquela do condutor que vai em contra mao na autoestrada...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jul 2022 às 07:25)

ruijacome disse:


> Por acaso não... Em todo o território ou 95% dele não..
> 
> So o GFS ve esse cenário.. Mais nenhum... É como aquela do condutor que vai em contra mao na autoestrada...


O que é certo é que o gfs vai acertar!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (8 Jul 2022 às 07:26)

É tão bom ver, sobretudo, tanta gente viva e saudável...

- Porque todos os anos têm noites tropicais e dias de calor extremo por mais de uma semana na previsão. Aliás nem houve queixas constantes nos últimos anos. Aliás o ano passado foi 2003, e o penultimo 2003 e o antepenúltimo... todos os anos...
- Porque ingerem a quantidade recomendada de água, o que é importante. E alimentam-se muito bem com os alimentos regados com os abundantes recursos hídricos .
-Porque têm uma invejável saude respiratória, que permite em doces noites tropicais dormir muito bem...

Extremos? Nah isso dos extremos não são apenas para pontualmente registar, como uma coisa normal na onda da meteoloucura. Nah... é para ser todos os dias, porque como se sabe todos são jovens, saudáveis e cool... venham de lá esses dias infindáveis.... senão é fiasco.


----------



## ruijacome (8 Jul 2022 às 07:30)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O que é certo é que o gfs vai acertar!!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Veremos


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Jul 2022 às 07:47)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A cut off na run das 00h a cair em cima de nós. Junho es tu?
> Para lidar com cut offs o gfs tem tido melhor desempenho que o Ecm e mesmo o ukmo parece seguir a tendência do GFS!
> Mais um não evento..
> Temperaturas de 40c... Uau grande coisa até parece que todos os Verões não é assim.. Durante 4 a 5 dias!


Sim se for como o GFS mostra é mais um nao evento,  até me passo


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2022 às 07:59)

Aqui está o "não evento" do GFS e do ECM:

GFS (ensemble)






ECM:






Como se pode ver, saídas perfeitamente normais e saudáveis... ou não fossem temperaturas de 40 graus ou mais o prato do dia... na Arábia Saudita.... 

Para ser um evento em condições ( não fiasco)  só mesmo nos 50 graus ou lá perto..


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Jul 2022 às 08:10)

Snifa disse:


> Aqui está o "não evento" do GFS e do ECM:
> 
> GFS (ensemble)
> 
> ...


Va la pelo menos o ensemble do GFS nao está tao mau como a operacional


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2022 às 08:20)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Va la pelo menos o ensemble do GFS nao está tao mau como a operacional



Está péssimo, assim como  o ECM... é calor a mais e por demasiados dias... vê o exemplo de Serpa na previsão do IPMA, já sei que os 40 graus são "normais" no Alentejo, mas e esta persistência do calor no tempo, será  normal? E tanta mínima acima dos 20ºc ?






Outro exemplo ( ainda pior) - Mirandela:






Não acredito que valores destes ( caso se confirmem) e tão persistentes não tenham consequências nefastas ao nivel da saúde da população, incêndios, agravamento da seca, consumo energético ( ar condicionado) ...etc...

Eu sei que ninguém manda ( e ainda bem) no tempo...mas chamar isto de "banal" "fiasco"....   Não só não é banal, como é perigoso... vamos esperar que tudo corra pelo melhor e que retirem calor assim como a  persistência do mesmo..


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Jul 2022 às 08:29)

Quero ver daqui a 5 ou 6 dias se a malta que está otimista em relação a este evento, continuará alegre e sorridente se estas previsões se confirmarem e até se prolongarem...

(Caso as previsões se confirmem) estamos na eminência de uma das piores ondas de calor da história recente, que poderá ter consequencias muito graves para a população, fauna, flora, incêndios, falta de água, etc.

Não há como negar. Só desejo que saiamos disto o melhor possível


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jul 2022 às 09:13)

Se a saída do GFS está fora da média do ensemble no sentido de tempo mais fresco, com o ecm acontece o contrário com a operacional bem fora da média do ensemble!


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jul 2022 às 09:17)

Northern Lights disse:


> Quero ver daqui a 5 ou 6 dias se a malta que está otimista em relação a este evento, continuará alegre e sorridente se estas previsões se confirmarem e até se prolongarem...
> 
> (Caso as previsões se confirmem) estamos na eminência de uma das piores ondas de calor da história recente, que poderá ter consequencias muito graves para a população, fauna, flora, incêndios, falta de água, etc.
> 
> Não há como negar. Só desejo que saiamos disto o melhor possível


Foi o que tinha dito, a confirmar -se este cenário, não é a pior onda de calor da nossa história por termos mais de 40 graus, mas sim pela consistência e extensão no tempo e também pela abrangência no território. Poderá vir a ser conhecida como a onda de calor mortal.


----------



## meteo (8 Jul 2022 às 09:28)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Va la pelo menos o ensemble do GFS nao está tao mau como a operacional


Vá lá, não te apoies tanto no "também há quem goste de extremos de frio" para exagerar mais e mais a cada semana que passa.
Tudo o que é exagerado, cansa. Este evento será sempre um evento, ganhe ou não o GFS. Ter "só" 6 dias com temperaturas de 38/43 e mínimas tropicais em metade do país vê se muito raramente. Nenhum meteolouco vai chamar fiasco a um evento com neve em "apenas 4 dias" principalmente se esse frio estiver próximo do percentil 1/percentil 5 de temperaturas 4 ou 5 dias seguidos...


----------



## MSantos (8 Jul 2022 às 09:30)

Ontem  houve muitos posts de seguimento aqui, eu sei que está calor e dá preguiça de andar a procurar os os tópicos certos onde postar, mas façam esse esforço. 

Senão pode dar preguiça também ao staff de andar sempre a tentar arrumar a casa e optar pela vassourada geral!


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Jul 2022 às 09:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O que é certo é que o gfs vai acertar!!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Era bom era...

Se isso acontecesse seria épico! Mas as evidências são demasiadas...

Resta saber se o país vai aguentar a procura da rede elétrica que se vai registar.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jul 2022 às 10:53)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Sim se for como o GFS mostra é mais um nao evento,  até me passo


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jul 2022 às 10:58)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A cut off na run das 00h a cair em cima de nós. Junho es tu?
> Para lidar com cut offs o gfs tem tido melhor desempenho que o Ecm e mesmo o ukmo parece seguir a tendência do GFS!
> Mais um não evento..
> Temperaturas de 40c... Uau grande coisa até parece que todos os Verões não é assim.. Durante 4 a 5 dias!


Como é que é possível alguém dizer que isto é "um não evento" com máximas superiores a 40ºC e mínimas superiores a 25ºC em vários locais durante 1 semana inteira, pelo menos? Isto já não é analisar modelos, é mesmo só para picar.
É preferível se ninguém fizer caso do que dizem, mas custa ler estes argumentos.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jul 2022 às 11:23)

Pessoal, toda a gente sabe que existe a opção ignorar aqui no fórum. Só lê os comentários do membro em questão quem quer.


----------



## remember (8 Jul 2022 às 11:48)

Agora já são 4 dias acima dos 40°C, está bonito... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2022 às 12:04)

No meio disto tudo ainda ninguém arriscou nas apostas que estão a decorrer.

Pudera, tal é a confusão nos modelos. O GFS, nesta run das 6z insiste na cut off a marinar a oeste do continente, e máximas na casa dos 20ºC no litoral oeste.
O GEM já está mais moderado. O ECM está tórrido.


----------



## Thomar (8 Jul 2022 às 12:57)

T


AnDré disse:


> No meio disto tudo ainda ninguém arriscou nas apostas que estão a decorrer.
> 
> Pudera, tal é a confusão nos modelos. O GFS, nesta run das 6z insiste na cut off a marinar a oeste do continente, e máximas na casa dos 20ºC no litoral oeste.
> O GEM já está mais moderado. O ECM está tórrido.


Tens toda a razão,foi exactamente por essas razões que ainda não apostei.


----------



## Thomar (8 Jul 2022 às 13:24)

Snifa disse:


> Impressionante de facto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assim, já acredito, infelizmente, que o record de temperatura máxima para o mês de julho em Portugal continental seja batido por Tomar, Alvega, Coruche ou Mora. E até talvez Alvega consiga bater Amareleja.


----------



## Fantkboy (8 Jul 2022 às 15:00)

Realmente aquela Cut Off esta a ser muito difícil para os modelos.  A esta distância já devíamos ter alguma concordância entre os mesmos... mas pelo que vejo ainda existe alguma dificuldade em posicionar o mesmo. É normal derivado a génese sub tropical da mesma. Apostas a esta altura? Não contem comigo


----------



## David sf (8 Jul 2022 às 17:18)

O ECMWF é o melhor modelo global, mas aqui para o nosso cantinho tem um grande "calcanhar de aquiles" há mais de uma década: as depressões isoladas na zona da Madeira. Corre quase sempre mal, tem tendência para as colocar demasiado a Sul. Por vezes dá esperança de trovoadas que nunca chegam, por vezes carrega exageradamente no calor. A esta distância, e analisando todos os modelos de qualidade, o ECMWF está sozinho. Poderá não ser tão pouco quente como o GFS, mas deverá ser algo intermédio entre os dois, mas mais próximo do cenário do GFS.

A minha aposta, baseada no histórico de cada modelo, é que teremos uma semana excepcionalmente quente no Norte do país e moderadamente quente, totalmente dentro do normal para a época, no Sul do país, onde ao vento marítimo de sudoeste se adicionam poeiras e "cadáveres marroquinos" a limitar as máximas.


----------



## blade (8 Jul 2022 às 17:48)

como o gfs tem a run mais recente penso que tem mais probabilidade de estar certo, mas seja como for nada está perdido porque para dia 19 retoma a posição.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 18:21)

Esperem aí um bocadinho que vou buscar as pipocas...


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Jul 2022 às 18:37)

O GFS continua a insistir no corte radical do calor terça-feira. Ja estou a ver que o evento épico de calor se foi


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jul 2022 às 18:40)

Staff, falta um emoji choroso (sem ser a rir!).


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 18:50)

Na mesma run, 12z, o GFS acaba a quinzena com algo surreal, ali na coluna da temperatura a 850 hPa... e já agora também na T.500 (-1,6ºC )


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jul 2022 às 18:58)

O gfs a mostrar quem manda!!! 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Jul 2022 às 19:02)

StormRic disse:


> Na mesma run, 12z, o GFS acaba a quinzena com algo surreal, ali na coluna da temperatura a 850 hPa... e já agora também na T.500 (-1,6ºC )


Essas diferenças de temperatura em camadas diferentes significariam o que em termos de instabilidade ?


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jul 2022 às 19:05)

StormRic disse:


> Esperem aí um bocadinho que vou buscar as pipocas...


Eu já coloquei a opção ignorar e não tenho problema nenhum em dizê-lo. Isto é um fórum de ciência, não é um fórum para lamúrias constantes ao ponto de dizer que temos um "não evento" porque estão previstos "40ºC durante 4 ou 5 dias" e que mete raiva os modelos retirarem o calor mortal das previsões. Independentemente de ser o seguimento livre, há limites e para mim já foram todos excedidos, por isso prefiro nem ver. 
Enfim, é o que temos.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2022 às 19:15)

Atenção que começou a sair a Run do ECMWF 12 Z, vamos ver se vai atrás do GFS  e  se temos fiasco ou não... 






Aguardemos com serenidade...

Se quiserem ir relatando ( como no futebol)  força... 

Para já, e pelo que vejo, parece que a cut off não quer vir até nós... vamos ver se há reviravolta...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jul 2022 às 19:19)

Eu aposto GFS

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (8 Jul 2022 às 19:21)

O GFS vai dar um bailinho no Europeu para bem de todos...os lunáticos vão ter de aguardar por novo evento 
 Nesta RUN o europeu não desarma e continua a insistir numa semana de inferno.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jul 2022 às 19:24)

Eu aposto no ECMWF mas só porque o GFS tem falhado e bem na previsão para Lisboa nos últimos dias.


----------



## tonítruo (8 Jul 2022 às 19:25)

Tendo em conta as temperaturas que já estavam às 14h horas, estou um pouco surpreendido por não ter havido nenhum 43/44ºC nas temperaturas horárias era previsível este estabilizar das temperaturas em oposição a haver um pico como aconteceu em Alcácer do Sal?


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2022 às 19:26)

miguel disse:


> Nesta RUN o europeu não desarma e continua a insistir numa semana de inferno.



Sim, já deu para perceber que o ECMWF vai continuar "na dele"... pelo menos a tendência parece ser essa... mas ainda não vi a saída toda...  pode simplesmente adiar  por umas horas a entrada da cut-off


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2022 às 19:36)

E pronto, basicamente é isto:

ECMWF a 144 horas:






GFS 12z nas mesmas 144 horas:






Verdade seja dita, ambos estão super consistentes, mas também muito diferentes para o mesmo dia ( apenas coloquei um dia a titulo de exemplo) 

Uma coisa é certa, com estas diferenças, alguém vai ter de ceder, ou então ( talvez) um meio termo


----------



## Fantkboy (8 Jul 2022 às 19:40)

Na minha opinião, sem dúvida o GFS a médio / longo prazo é o melhor modelo meteorológico entre os demais. O ECMWF e o AROME a curto prazo são melhores que o GFS com previsões mais exactas em termos de temperatura e precipitação.
Para já e nesta saída parece que o ECMWF continua a bater no ceguinho. Faz lembrar aquelas discussões em que a pessoa está equívocada e sabe que está, mas insiste por orgulho e teimosia


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Jul 2022 às 20:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> O que me entusiasmava era que o calor fosse todo retirado .


E então com umas trovoadas à mistura ai ai...


----------



## david 6 (8 Jul 2022 às 20:29)

ainda bem que agora temos emojis para reagir, assim consigo expressar meus sentimos sobre um certo tipo de comentário (que toda a gente sabem de quem é), através deles e não criando discussão


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2022 às 20:55)

*Devíamos focar-nos naquilo que é realmente importante, as temperaturas extremas, as vagas de calor e as secas cada vez mais frequentes e mais graves que nos afectam, no futuro daqui a 20/30/40 anos como será? Será as regiões do interior suportáveis para viver-se com temperaturas extremas no Verão? Será que o Alentejo perderá toda a sua riqueza devido à desertificação e à migração das pessoas que lá vivem para outras regiões que sejam mais confortáveis para se viver? É tudo questões que devíamos fazer pensar, reflectir, partilhar as nossas opiniões e debater os assuntos como a ciência faz, isso sim, sempre foi a essência deste fórum e leva-nos a gostar tanto dele, os fiascos são mera frustrações da vida e devíamos ignorar. *


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jul 2022 às 21:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> As previsões para amanhã, dia* 8 de Julho,* segundo os modelos de *média*-*alta resolução*:
> 
> WFR 2 km/5km: *42ºC>Max>=40ºC* na Lezíria, Bacias do Sado e Guadiana;
> 
> ...



Análise do que falhou/acertou no dia de hoje quanto a modelos de média-alta resolução:

- AROME e HIRLAM no Baixo Mondego e Braga, delírio mesmo. HIRLAM ganha o pódio de pior;

- UKMO quando comparado com o WRF consegue distinguir a bacia do Guadiana, de facto só abaixo de Reguengos é que passou dos 40ºC. De resto, ambos parecem ter sido consistentes q.b com o que aconteceu;

- ICON ignora por completo a bacia do Sado (?), acho uma falha grave. Também não modela bem o Guadiana;

- Interessante que o modelo que esteve mais próximo foi ARPEGE, o único que previa igual ou acima de 42ºC, registos que de facto aconteceram em Alcácer, Pegões e Coruche. Estas últimas tiveram muito próximo, 41,9ºC e 41,7ºC, respetivamente.

Todos eles falham a modelação da bacia do Tejo perto ou acima dos 42ºC, caso de Mora e Alvega.


----------



## hurricane (8 Jul 2022 às 21:36)

É de facto incrível a diferenca entre os dois modelos. Eu aqui na Bélgica tenho um festival na Sexta-Feira. Dava-me jeito que ganhasse o GFS para trazer um otimo dia de verao e umas temperaturas mais amenas aí em Portugal.


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2022 às 21:44)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jul 2022 às 21:57)

Sinceramente acho que mesmo sendo um seguimento livre.. existem limites para tudo, mas parece não poder haver gostos para tudo, parece a ditadura do politicamente correcto (depende do ponto vista) da imposição que se faz em temas como racismo, homofobia e partidos políticos, que parece ser transversal a meteorologia. 
Dito isto agradecia mais bom senso e mais posts proveitosos. 
Não me vou estar a repetir pois já o disse várias vezes assim como alguns moderadores já o disseram.. 
Quanto às temperaturas registadas hoje surpreende me que tivessem estabilizado ou descido a partir das 15h.


----------



## Iceberg (8 Jul 2022 às 22:18)

Talvez devido a uma rotação do vento de Este para Norte.


----------



## Iceberg (8 Jul 2022 às 22:22)

david 6 disse:


> ainda bem que agora temos emojis para reagir, assim consigo expressar meus sentimos sobre um certo tipo de comentário (que toda a gente sabem de quem é), através deles e não criando discussão


Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas como reagimos com emojis aqui no forum?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jul 2022 às 22:27)

Iceberg disse:


> Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas como reagimos com emojis aqui no forum?


Carrega em gosto mantendo pressão e aparece os emojis


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Jul 2022 às 22:31)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Carrega em gosto mantendo pressão e aparece os emojis


Basta so ficar com o cursor em cima não precisa de pressionar.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jul 2022 às 22:49)

Pessoal!

Alguns posts foram apagados, Embora este seja um seguimento livre, estamos num fórum de ciencia e temos que manter um mínimo de sanidade.

Insultos não são permitidos e opiniões dadas de forma demasiado inflamada e potencialmente geradoras de conflito são desaconselhadas. 

Vá lá pessoal vamos manter isto num ambiente saudável.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jul 2022 às 23:05)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Basta so ficar com o cursor em cima não precisa de pressionar.


Eu uso apenas telemóvel.. Não tenho cursor nem sei como os outros interagem


----------



## JCARL (8 Jul 2022 às 23:18)

Vila Velha de Ródão:
- Temp Máx - 39,7 º C
- Temp Actual (23:10 Lx) - 28,2 º C


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jul 2022 às 23:22)

Gfs 18h a seguir igualzinha a run das 12h e seguido de perto pelo ukmo.
GEM com configuração semelhante ao Ecm...
Isto faz me recordar Junho onde foi o GFS contra o mundo e venceu o GFS!
Acredito claramente bem mais no gfs no que o Ecm no caso de cut offs!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jul 2022 às 23:54)

Parece-me cada vez mais claro que a depressão se vai mover para próximo do território e provocar descida das temperaturas. O ICON está a ir atrás do GFS…


----------



## remember (9 Jul 2022 às 00:15)

Não quero estar a agoirar... E espero estar errado, mas acredito mais no ECM, já não é a primeira vez, nunca fui muito de seguir o GFS.

Mas lá está, é por isso que a meteorologia tem todo este fascínio, se estiver enganado ainda bem, mas não sei se teremos mesmo esse efeito que esperamos, é aguardar. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Jul 2022 às 02:14)

Amanhã o ECMWF na run das 0z vai se equiparar ao GFS.


----------



## RP20 (9 Jul 2022 às 02:22)

GFS a modelar cut offs é incrível, ainda pode perder mas o ECM já começa a seguir


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 04:49)

Este registo horário tem ali um pormenor deveras bizarro, a requerer uma explicação convincente:


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jul 2022 às 08:37)

Que bom que era essa depressão varrer esta massa de ar quente. Um calor já de manhã!!! Menos dias desta onda de calor? Sim ! Bora lá!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Jul 2022 às 09:47)

Nos modelos o Ecm aproximou se do GFS, o GFS aproximou se do ukmo e o GEM aproximou se do ukmo!


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jul 2022 às 11:26)

Pelo menos o GFS já não corta o calor logo na segunda e aproximou se do ECMWF com bastante calor ate Quinta


----------



## romeupaz (9 Jul 2022 às 12:06)

Eu sei que é previsão automática. 
Mas estes valores nunca os vi previstos para Leiria 43°C  medo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my 2109119DG using Tapatalk


----------



## tonítruo (9 Jul 2022 às 12:09)

StormRic disse:


> Este registo horário tem ali um pormenor deveras bizarro, a requerer uma explicação convincente:


Essa estação não faz parte do concurso de apostas?
Bem, já vi que ninguém vai acertar nas temperaturas dessa


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Jul 2022 às 12:46)

Está uma salganhada estes modelos. Difícil modelação esta Cut off


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Jul 2022 às 12:50)

Verdade está uma salganhada e que salganhada. Vários sites onde vão buscar as previsões automáticas então está um descalabro. Todos dizem coisas diferentes. Só se sabe que vai ser uma semana muito quente isso não há dúvida.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jul 2022 às 13:43)

StormRic disse:


> Este registo horário tem ali um pormenor deveras bizarro, a requerer uma explicação convincente:


E pensar que eu escolhi o Cabo da Roca para o concurso porque na altura era o cabo com a temperatura mais baixa


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Jul 2022 às 16:57)

10 graus de subida entre segunda e terça-feira!
É incrivel como os modelos estão aos papeis.
Pelo menos não vamos ter 10 dias seguidos com temperaturas acima de 37 ºC


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jul 2022 às 17:07)

Saída das 12H do GFS mais quente em linha com o ECMWF com ISO 28 a tocar no interior de Portugal


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Jul 2022 às 18:36)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Saída das 12H do GFS mais quente em linha com o ECMWF com ISO 28 a tocar no interior de Portugal.


E esta heim?!? O Americano a ceder para o Europeu. Tenho impressão que não mexe mais. Um pormenor aqui e ali mas resumindo vamos ter uma semana de Brazido.


----------



## Orion (9 Jul 2022 às 19:44)

Se calhar, e só se calhar, isto será um enorme erro do modelo.


----------



## Orion (9 Jul 2022 às 21:44)




----------



## David sf (9 Jul 2022 às 22:29)

Esta a previsão é impressionante:


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jul 2022 às 22:36)

Onde se vê a previsão das poeiras?


----------



## David sf (9 Jul 2022 às 22:55)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Onde se vê a previsão das poeiras?


Entre muitos outros locais, aqui:






						Meteociel - Modèle Numérique américain NASA GOES 5
					

Meteociel propose le modèle deterministe GEOS de la NASA 2 fois par jour



					www.meteociel.fr


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jul 2022 às 22:59)

David sf disse:


> Entre muitos outros locais, aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado, tive a ver e de facto as poeiras podem impedir de se registar umas boas máximas principalmente na quarta


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jul 2022 às 23:02)

David sf disse:


> Esta a previsão é impressionante:
> 
> 
> Ver anexo 1823


incrível mesmo, e ainda há quem dia que isto é um não evento,
Pelo menos eu não me lembro de nada assim em quase 20 anos a seguir como amador meteorologia em Portugal.
E na realidade nem se sabe muito bem quando vai terminar.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jul 2022 às 23:14)

O GFS nesta saída recuou e colocou a depressão ligeiramente mais afastada do continente. Resultado: temperaturas muito elevadas


----------



## JCARL (9 Jul 2022 às 23:26)

Asssutador:


----------



## JCARL (9 Jul 2022 às 23:30)

Vila Velha de Ródão:
- Temp Máx - 41,8 º C
- Temp Actual (23:30 Lx) - 29,7 º C


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2022 às 23:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ronda 2
> As previsões para amanhã, dia* 9 de Julho,* segundo os modelos de *média*-*alta resolução*:
> 
> WFR 2 km/5km
> ...


Ronda 2 da testagem dos modelos de média-alta resolução do dia de hoje, 9 de Julho:

- WFR, ICON e UKMO estiveram bem no geral, contudo este últimos não conseguiram modelar o interior de Coimbra. O WFR com maior resolução parece chegar aos casos em que se passa +40ºC na beira litoral. O ICON também parece ter ignorado os casos da bacia do Tejo acima dos 42ºC.

- ARPEGE e AROME taco a taco. Ambos parecem ter sobre-estimado o Baixo Sado, caso em que os outros modelos conseguiram prever bem. O vento de SW não deixou as estações passar os 42ºC (ex: Pegões). Díria que o AROME abusou ainda mais que o ARPEGE no Baixo Sado, para além de que não conseguiu prever algumas localidades interiores de Braga/Porto.

Tendo em conta a realidade, o ARPEGE parece ganhar de novo, apesar da falha no Baixo Sado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2022 às 23:44)

JCARL disse:


> Asssutador:
> 
> Ver anexo 1825


Pena não existirem estações do IPMA no Tejo Internacional...  De Alvega até à barragem de Alcântara ainda existe muito potencial.


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Jul 2022 às 23:45)

Ok. Run das 18Z mas o GFS a carregar... e bem nas temperaturas


----------



## vitamos (10 Jul 2022 às 00:05)

jamestorm disse:


> incrível mesmo, e ainda há quem dia que isto é um não evento,
> Pelo menos eu não me lembro de nada assim em quase 20 anos a seguir como amador meteorologia em Portugal.
> E na realidade nem se sabe muito bem quando vai terminar.


As denominações de "não evento" e coisas que tais são as coisas que traçam a linha entre a comunidade meteorológica amadora em Portugal que tanto contribuiu para a divulgação desta ciência no país e um certo freak show doentio instalado que já nem sequer é possível de ser compreendido. Nada mais a dizer neste ponto.

As previsões são de facto assustadoras. E volto a frisar, não é pelo fenómeno em si caso fosse isolado. É pela prevalência até ao limite das previsões.


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Jul 2022 às 00:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pena não existirem estações do IPMA no Tejo Internacional...  De Alvega até à barragem de Alcântara ainda existe muito potencial.


O mais perto que a MeteoAlentejo tem é em Nisa


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2022 às 01:52)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O mais perto que a MeteoAlentejo tem é em Nisa


Altitude não ajuda, queria mesmo na cota do Tejo


----------



## Orion (10 Jul 2022 às 10:29)

O GFS ocasionalmente até pode superar o IFS na localização das depressões, mas de que serve constantemente prever ~50º para depois cortar?


----------



## Orion (10 Jul 2022 às 10:44)




----------



## Northern Lights (10 Jul 2022 às 10:44)

Sem comentários...


----------



## romeupaz (10 Jul 2022 às 10:57)

Northern Lights disse:


> Ver anexo 1826
> 
> Sem comentários...


Dá direito a dizer asneiras.... ‍

Sent from my 2109119DG using Tapatalk


----------



## okcomputer (10 Jul 2022 às 11:01)

Orion disse:


> O GFS ocasionalmente até pode superar o IFS na localização das depressões, mas de que serve constantemente prever ~50º para depois cortar?



Raciocínio muito interessante mas para ajuizar corretamente precisávamos mesmo de comparar ao ECMWF pois já se sabe que os globais tem estas coisas com pouca resolução. 
Alguém terá acesso a esse parâmetro ou minimamente equivalente no ECMWF ?


----------



## Thomar (10 Jul 2022 às 11:30)

Nunca tinha visto previsões do IPMA de *+47ºC.*  (tenho de avisar os meus pais, moram em Tomar) 
Impressionante e perigoso.


----------



## JCARL (10 Jul 2022 às 11:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Altitude não ajuda, queria mesmo na cota do Tejo


Só mesmo em Vila Velha de Ródão.
Infelizmente há uma do SNIRH em Ródão, que tem dados da precipitação e do vento, mas também parte do tempo está sem dados.
A DRAPC tem uma cá (VVRódão) na Coutada, mas os dados não estão disponíveis ao público.
Coisas!


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2022 às 12:17)

já tou a ver que vou é ripar completamente nas apostas  como modelos andavam meio perdidos tiravam, metiam, ainda por cima umas nuvens, acabei por meter um meio termo, mas pelos vistos era meter meter e meter cada vez mais temperatura


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2022 às 13:10)

Isto é mesmo para guardar no baú:






Ribatejo cada vez mais perto de roubar o recorde de Amareleja...


----------



## GSM2046 (10 Jul 2022 às 13:19)

Imagem refrescante das 13h hoje


----------



## Snifa (10 Jul 2022 às 14:33)

As previsões de temperaturas estão de facto impressionantes, Braga, por exemplo, com 44ºc de máxima na quinta dia 14... 44ºc graus?  







Mogadouro, com máximas invulgares para a região e acima dos 40ºc :








Valpaços, também nos 44ºc de máxima prevista:







Tomar, nos 47ºc (!)






Ou seja, tudo previsões sem ter em conta a nebulosidade alta e poeiras... ou seja, máximas completamente inflacionadas (?)   

O próprio IPMA faz referência na descritiva ( já actualizada) às nuvens altas... indicando "tempo muito quente" a partir de terça-feira.

Veremos até onde vão as máximas, mas para bem de todos é bom que sejam ( muito)  atenuadas, porque estas temperaturas e sua persistência não são brincadeira nenhuma...


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2022 às 14:33)

Fujam para as praias!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2022 às 14:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isto é mesmo para guardar no baú:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em relação às mínimas, Portalegre tem previstos 27ºC para quarta-feira e 28ºC para quinta-feira. A EMA tem registado valores um pouco superiores aos previstos. Ontem, estavam previstos 25ºC de mínima e registou 28,7ºC. 
O efeito fohen na cidade tem um poder que nunca deixa de ser impressionante. A temperatura só desce um pouco ao início da manhã. Vamos lá ver onde chega nesses dias, tudo dependerá do vento.


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Jul 2022 às 14:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isto é mesmo para guardar no baú:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Está cada vez mais visto que a Amareleja não é a mais quente, só registou aquele valor porque a estação devia estar num mau sitio


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Jul 2022 às 16:37)

Nublado e bem mais fresco por aqui.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Jul 2022 às 17:00)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Está cada vez mais visto que a Amareleja não é a mais quente, só registou aquele valor porque a estação devia estar num mau sitio


Uns resolvem gozar... 
Mas a verdade é que a mudança de localização fez com que as temperaturas fossem mais baixas.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jul 2022 às 17:51)

GFS


----------



## jamestorm (10 Jul 2022 às 18:12)

Sinceramente , acho que 3 dias seguidos de temperatura nos 47 é um abuso e completamente inédito. Espero que não se concretize


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2022 às 18:20)

GFS a prever temperaturas de 45ºC ou acima de quarta-feira a sábado.   48ºC quinta-feira na região de Aveiro e novamente no Ribatejo sábado.

Grande parte do continente bem acima dos 40ºC durante vários dias. Isto vai ter consequências devastadoras...


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Jul 2022 às 18:26)

joralentejano disse:


> GFS a prever temperaturas de 45ºC ou acima de quarta-feira a sábado.   48ºC quinta-feira na região de Aveiro e novamente no Ribatejo sábado.
> 
> Grande parte do continente bem acima dos 40ºC durante vários dias. Isto vai ter consequências devastadoras...


O IPMA parece que se baseia no ecmw, está bastante mais comedido, mesmo assim está a por 44 para quinta aqui em CB, se acontecer é um recorde novo.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2022 às 18:33)

Albifriorento disse:


> O IPMA parece que se baseia no ecmw, está bastante mais comedido, mesmo assim está a por 44 para quinta aqui em CB, se acontecer é um recorde novo.


Ainda assim, para Tomar mostra 46/47ºC durante 3 dias e é nessas zonas que o GFS também tem colocado as temperaturas mais elevadas. O ICON e o UKMO também mostra 47ºC nessas regiões. Mesmo com as nuvens altas que possam aparecer e fazer com que as temperaturas não subam tanto como o previsto, vai estar um ambiente irrespirável. Já está horrível e vai ficar ainda pior, ninguém aguenta.


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Jul 2022 às 18:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda assim, para Tomar mostra 46/47ºC durante 3 dias e é nessas zonas que o GFS também tem colocado as temperaturas mais elevadas. O ICON e o UKMO também mostra 47ºC nessas regiões. Mesmo com as nuvens altas que possam aparecer e fazer com que as temperaturas não subam tanto como o previsto, vai estar um ambiente irrespirável. Já está horrível e vai ficar ainda pior, ninguém aguenta.


Não, ninguém aguenta, isto é demais para pt. E queixava-me eu o ano passado de andar de manga comprida de noite em julho.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 18:59)

Volta nortada, nunca mais me queixo da nortada em Julho:



StormRic disse:


> A força da nortada a empurrar o calor mais para o interior:


----------



## Orion (10 Jul 2022 às 19:04)

Há outras saídas com valores interessantes.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 19:06)

Orion disse:


> Há outras saídas com valores interessantes.



Já não sei se ria...


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Jul 2022 às 19:09)

Albifriorento disse:


> O IPMA parece que se baseia no ecmw, está bastante mais comedido, mesmo assim está a por 44 para quinta aqui em CB, se acontecer é um recorde novo.


Há 2/ 3 dias atrás era o GFS mais conservador, agora inverteram se os papeis . Mesmo assim curioso por ver a próxima do  ECMF,
mas qualquer das maneiras parece existir já concordância entre os principais modelos em que vamos ter uma semana de inferno para toda a gente, principalmente para idosos e crianças, para quem trabalha na Rua (que é o meu caso) e para os fogos que certamente os maluquinhos irão atear .
 Era de valor a PC começar a pensar em alerta vermelho pelo menos na 4a e 5a feira.


----------



## Orion (10 Jul 2022 às 19:15)

Orion disse:


> Há outras saídas com valores interessantes.



+78 --- #5 e 24  49º
+126h --- #10 e 24  50º

São tantas que já perdeu a piada.


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Jul 2022 às 19:16)

Já nao dá para ver os meteogramas para sedes de concelho?


----------



## Orion (10 Jul 2022 às 19:34)

StormRic disse:


> Já não sei se ria...



Saídas diferentes (12z vs 00z) mas dá para perceber a ideia porque o enviesamento é basicamente sempre o mesmo.











Façam como o @guisilva5000. Aqui é fácil comparar  https://weather.us/forecast/2264508-portalegre/xltrend (canto superior direito - myaccount - para mudar definições)


----------



## jamestorm (10 Jul 2022 às 19:38)

Penso que deveria ser alerta vermelho, nunca se viu nada assim. Completamente inédito!


----------



## Mammatus (10 Jul 2022 às 19:43)

Albifriorento disse:


> Não, ninguém aguenta, isto é demais para pt. E queixava-me eu o ano passado de andar de manga comprida de noite em julho.


Antes manga comprida numa noite de Julho do que este inferno na terra que tem graves consequências para saúde.
Lembro-me muito bem do que foi o verão de 2003 (final de julho - primeira quinzena de Agosto), portanto eu nunca me queixo quando existem dias mais frescos nesta altura, porque mais tarde ou mais cedo o calor vem. Ainda vou ver muita boa gente, que antes criticava a falta de calor, ansiar para que ele vá embora.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2022 às 20:02)

Crazyrain disse:


> E agosto de 2003 ?  Igual ou pior .
> Já para não falar dos valores de temperaturas superiores a 40 °c dos anos 40 . Mas pronto  , neste fórum só tem miúdos de 20 anos que julgam que o mundo só começou em 2010 . Enfim ...


Era desnecessário este comentário. Aquilo que aí vem é grave e penso que não há dúvidas em relação a isso.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2022 às 20:15)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Já nao dá para ver os meteogramas para sedes de concelho?



no endereço, lá em cima, onde tem a sede do distrito mudas a localidade, por exemplo clicas Beja, tem lá o endereço do site bla bla bla, lá no meio onde diz BEJA, mudas para SERPA, por exemplo


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2022 às 20:29)

A saída para o litoral norte a -48 horas...  As zonas mais interiores dos distritos a passarem dos +40ºC às 13h...  Coimbra a poder chegar aos 44ºC 

Pior ainda é zonas como Alvega acima dos 45ºC durante 4 dias seguidos, deve ser inédito.


----------



## Northern Lights (10 Jul 2022 às 20:39)

jamestorm disse:


> Penso que deveria ser alerta vermelho, nunca se viu nada assim. Completamente inédito!


Caso estas temperaturas entrem no horizonte de 2 dias, acho que o alerta vermelho é certo. Diria mesmo vermelho bem carregado se existisse mais uma categoria!


----------



## jamestorm (10 Jul 2022 às 21:31)

Northern Lights disse:


> Caso estas temperaturas entrem no horizonte de 2 dias, acho que o alerta vermelho é certo. Diria mesmo vermelho bem carregado se existisse mais uma categoria!


https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2022-07...a-risco-de-emissao-de-aviso-vermelho-c7e6fd5b
aqui está...
*Climatologista da FCUL ainda ha pouco disse na sic que nunca tinha visto este tipo de temperaturas em tantos dias seguidos em 40 anos que segue o clima em Portugal.*


----------



## AndréGM22 (10 Jul 2022 às 21:56)

Northern Lights disse:


> Caso estas temperaturas entrem no horizonte de 2 dias, acho que o alerta vermelho é certo. Diria mesmo vermelho bem carregado se existisse mais uma categoria!



A proteção civil entra em alerta vermelho a partir da meia noite, pelo menos na região de Lisboa, presumo que para o resto do país a situação seja idêntica.
Não se avizinham dias fáceis.


----------



## vitamos (10 Jul 2022 às 22:49)

jamestorm disse:


> https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2022-07...a-risco-de-emissao-de-aviso-vermelho-c7e6fd5b
> aqui está...
> *Climatologista da FCUL ainda ha pouco disse na sic que nunca tinha visto este tipo de temperaturas em tantos dias seguidos em 40 anos que segue o clima em Portugal.*


E gozaram com ele forte e feito nas redes sociais. Em que disseram que se lembram de vários verões assim. Neste estranho novo mundo em que cada um é cientista...


----------



## charlie17 (10 Jul 2022 às 22:52)

A previsão automática do IPMA mostra uma assustadora previsão de 48ºC para quinta-feira. Nunca na minha vida vi 48ºC previstos para Coruche (nem em Agosto de 2018).


----------



## jamestorm (10 Jul 2022 às 22:53)

vitamos disse:


> E gozaram com ele forte e feito nas redes sociais. Em que disseram que se lembram de vários verões assim. Neste estranho novo mundo em que cada um é cientista...


verdade, ja vi vários comentários do estilo..."Estamos no Verão é normal haver calor...ou "este senhor nao sai de casa em Agosto"..etc... Enfim....cada um pensa o que quer..


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jul 2022 às 22:54)

charlie17 disse:


> A previsão automática do IPMA mostra uma assustadora previsão de 48ºC para quinta-feira. Nunca na minha vida vi 48ºC previstos para Coruche (nem em Agosto de 2018).


Eu nunca vi previstos 48°c em Coruche nem em localidade nenhuma, o recorde da Amareleja está em risco de ser batido.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Jul 2022 às 22:54)

Curiosa previsão para Beja por exemplo para dia 12 que em agora dão apenas 37c, face creio aos 41 da run das 00h.
De resto mais ou menos manteve para esse dia as temperaturas previstas na run das 00h


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2022 às 23:12)

tá ai, ah não... vou fugir


----------



## Northern Lights (10 Jul 2022 às 23:13)

Acho que não chegará aos 48 graus. Parece-me um exagero. Acredito mais nos 44/45. Há muitos fatores que podem afetar as temperaturas e que o modelo não vê.

Claro que não deixa de ser preocupante!

Já no final das previsões, parece haver uma luz ao fundo do túnel. Finalmente.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jul 2022 às 23:23)

vitamos disse:


> E gozaram com ele forte e feito nas redes sociais. Em que disseram que se lembram de vários verões assim. Neste estranho novo mundo em que cada um é cientista...


Agora está na moda gozar com quem quer que dê conselhos lógicos e cívicos como apelar às pessoas que se abstenham, por estes dias, de fazer fogo ou trabalhar com máquinas. Claro que depois temos disto, que não deu cocó porque não calhou. Quando der, é culpa do PM e do PR!

https://centrotv.sapo.pt/incendio-e...-fogueiras-que-proprietario-de-terreno-fazia/


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Jul 2022 às 23:35)

Amanhã muito forte contraste entre litoral e interior com temperaturas idênticas a hoje. 
No dia 12 a parte Sudoeste do país será a mais fresca devido à rotação e deslocamento da depressão, mais toda a região interior e todo o norte e centro aqueceram muito bem. 
Entre 13 e 16 tempo muito quente previsto com temperaturas acima dos 40 em todo o país podendo chegar muito localmente entre 46 a 47c


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2022 às 01:34)

Visita de estudo a Alvega no dia 14?


----------



## microcris (11 Jul 2022 às 02:25)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Amanhã muito forte contraste entre litoral e interior com temperaturas idênticas a hoje.
> No dia 12 a parte Sudoeste do país será a mais fresca devido à rotação e deslocamento da depressão, mais toda a região interior e todo o norte e centro aqueceram muito bem.
> Entre 13 e 16 tempo muito quente previsto com temperaturas acima dos 40 em todo o país podendo chegar muito localmente entre 46 a 47c


Cheguei, há pouco, à Gafanha da Nazaré, vindo de Bragança. Vim de 30 e muitos ºC, com céu limpo para uns 17ºC, com nevoeiro alto.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 04:16)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Agora está na moda gozar com quem quer que dê conselhos lógicos e cívicos como apelar às pessoas que se abstenham, por estes dias, de fazer fogo ou trabalhar com máquinas. Claro que depois temos disto, que não deu cocó porque não calhou. Quando der, é culpa do PM e do PR!
> 
> https://centrotv.sapo.pt/incendio-e...-fogueiras-que-proprietario-de-terreno-fazia/



Claro que nada lhe aconteceu, nem sequer uma multazinha. Devia era pagar os custos de deslocação e horas de trabalho dos bombeiros, ali mesmo na hora. Acabavam-se logo as queimadinhas de folhas. 


guisilva5000 disse:


> Visita de estudo a Alvega no dia 14?



Muito obrigado, dispenso...


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 04:19)

Máximas de ontem:







e mínimas, para comparar com hoje:






A Região Sul com os dois extremos clássicos.
Belo dia de "praia" em São Pedro de Moel e Esposende!


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 04:37)

Esta descida das temperaturas tem algo de sinistro. Faz lembrar o recuo antes do tsunami (de calor). 









Curiosamente, das 2h para as 3h houve ligeiras subidas no litoral Sul do Algarve e em Portalegre.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Jul 2022 às 08:26)

Já repararam q os pássaros tem estado calados? Desde há uns dias pra cá a natureza parece estar a poupar energias. Ontem há noite vi um ouriço cacheiro que parecia desorientado ou doente. Quem puder deixar pequenos recipientes com água nas hortas e quintais vai ajudar bastante a vida selvagem...


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jul 2022 às 08:28)

jamestorm disse:


> Já repararam q os pássaros tem estado calados?


Nem sequer tenho tido mosquitos dentro de casa ...


----------



## Thomar (11 Jul 2022 às 09:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> Nem sequer tenho tido mosquitos dentro de casa ...


Só se é aí, sou mordido todos os dias...


----------



## JCARL (11 Jul 2022 às 09:09)

Dados das temperaturas sup. a 42º C registadas na EMA da Coutada (DRAPC) de 2008 a 2021:
(Nota: As temperaturas diárias são registadas entre as 0:00:00 horas e as 23:59:00 horas.)


----------



## Thomar (11 Jul 2022 às 09:10)

jamestorm disse:


> Já repararam q os pássaros tem estado calados? Desde há uns dias pra cá a natureza parece estar a poupar energias. Ontem há noite vi um ouriço cacheiro que parecia desorientado ou doente. Quem puder deixar pequenos recipientes com água nas hortas e quintais vai ajudar bastante a vida selvagem...


Tenho todos os dias recipientes com água, os clientes mais frequentes são as vespas e só depois os pássaros.


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jul 2022 às 09:14)

Finamente frescura para a flora e fauna


----------



## jamestorm (11 Jul 2022 às 11:25)

IPMA revê em baixo as previsões de algumas  temperaturas pra quarta e quinta. Ligeiramente mais baixo pra Lisboa e Alenquer.


----------



## Crazyrain (11 Jul 2022 às 11:47)

Todos os concelhos do Minho ( inclusive junto à faixa costeira ) segundo a última atualização de temperaturas do IPMA cumprem critérios de aviso vermelho para amanhã.   . Não compreendo como ainda não foi ativado o aviso vermelho para amanhã .


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2022 às 11:57)

Crazyrain disse:


> Todos os concelhos do Minho ( inclusive junto à faixa costeira ) segundo a última atualização de temperaturas do IPMA cumprem critérios de aviso vermelho para amanhã.   . Não compreendo como ainda não foi ativado o aviso vermelho para amanhã .



"duração ≥ 48 horas" - Penso que será por isso!


----------



## Crazyrain (11 Jul 2022 às 11:59)

MSantos disse:


> "duração ≥ 48 horas" - Penso que será por isso!


 É capaz , como na quarta desce uns graus ...


----------



## Northern Lights (11 Jul 2022 às 12:24)

Com o aproximar do evento, acredito que as previsões sejam (felizmente) revistas cada vez mais "em baixa".
Não vamos ter os 47/48 ºC dados pelos modelos matemáticos, embora tenhamos os 43/44/45 ºC pontualmente em alguns concelhos do distrito de santarém, Alentejo e Vale do Douro.
Não obstante, a situação permanece preocupante, embora sem previsões "apocaliticas". e com aquela luz ao fundo do tunel a assinalar que esta situação se poderá dissipar no horizonte de previsões, e já no próximo fim de semana/inicio de semana. 

Aparte: O facto de vermos cada vez mais temperaturas acima de 42/43 ºC previstas a repetirem-se desde 2018 todos os anos, em especial no Vale do Tejo (cumpram-se ou não), dá que pensar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jul 2022 às 13:46)

As poeiras terão um papel preponderante nas máximas.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2022 às 14:09)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> As poeiras terão um papel preponderante nas máximas.



Penso que serão mais as nuvens altas, curiosamente  o IPMA não fala em poeiras, apenas nuvens altas na previsão descritiva:

Previsão para 3ª feira, 12.julho.2022

RESUMO:
Tempo muito quente com céu geralmente pouco nublado.
Vento do quadrante leste, por vezes forte no Algarve e nas
terras altas. Subida da temperatura.

Tempo muito quente com céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando-se
temporariamente muito nublado em especial por nuvens altas.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando
por vezes forte (até 45 km/h) no Algarve e nas terras altas, com
rajadas até 70 km/h, rodando temporariamente para noroeste no
litoral a norte de Sines durante a tarde.
Possibilidade de formação de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal na
faixa costeira da região Centro.
Subida da temperatura, em especial no Norte e Centro.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Tempo muito quente com céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando-se
temporariamente muito nublado em especial por nuvens altas.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) predominando do quadrante
leste durante a manha e do quadrante oeste durante a tarde.
Possibilidade de formação de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal junto ao
Cabo Raso.
Subida acentuada da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Tempo muito quente com céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando-se
temporariamente muito nublado em especial por nuvens altas.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando
temporariamente de noroeste durante a tarde.
Subida acentuada da temperatura, em especial da máxima.

_ESTADO DO MAR:_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16/19ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 20/23ºC

METEOROLOGISTA(S):

Paula Leitão e Pedro Sousa

Atualizado a 11 de julho de 2022 às 4:46 UTC

De momento, e para os dias seguintes, apenas nuvens altas, nada de poeiras, o que é estranho 

Talvez a concentração não vá ser assim tão grande, mas como a previsão está sempre a actualizar, ainda podem incluir as poeiras..


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2022 às 14:36)

O factor mais significativo serão mesmo as nuvens altas, haverá mais nuvens altas do que poeira. Poderá não ser 46/47ºC em alguns locais, mas podem ser uns 43ºC bem abafados...


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2022 às 14:53)

Em termos de desconforto não será muito diferente. Máximas mais baixas e menor radiação solar, menor aquecimento das superfícies. Mas mínimas mais altas e menores perdas por irradiação durante a noite. As médias diárias serão igualmente "escaldantes".


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 15:15)

jamestorm disse:


> Já repararam q os pássaros tem estado calados? Desde há uns dias pra cá a natureza parece estar a poupar energias. Ontem há noite vi um ouriço cacheiro que parecia desorientado ou doente. Quem puder deixar pequenos recipientes com água nas hortas e quintais vai ajudar bastante a vida selvagem...



 hábito comum por cá. E sim, menos actividade dos pássaros.



Davidmpb disse:


> Nem sequer tenho tido mosquitos dentro de casa ...



Também aqui ainda não vi uma única melga/mosquito.



JCARL disse:


> Dados das temperaturas sup. a 42º C registadas na EMA da Coutada (DRAPC) de 2008 a 2021:
> (Nota: As temperaturas diárias são registadas entre as 0:00:00 horas e as 23:59:00 horas.)
> Ver anexo 1832



 boa recolha e partilha!



Dan disse:


> Em termos de desconforto não será muito diferente. Máximas mais baixas e menor radiação solar, menor aquecimento das superfícies. Mas mínimas mais altas e menores perdas por irradiação durante a noite. As médias diárias serão igualmente "escaldantes".



Além de as sombras de edifícios, árvores, etc, serem muito menos eficazes para dar alívio ao calor directo.


----------



## charlie17 (11 Jul 2022 às 16:15)

A comunicação social viu os 48ºC previstos para Coruche e pronto... está a começar o delírio. Depois "só" atinge 45/46ºC e a culpa é do IPMA que não prevê bem.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2022 às 16:20)

charlie17 disse:


> A comunicação social viu os 48ºC previstos para Coruche e pronto... está a começar o delírio. Depois "só" atinge 45/46ºC e a culpa é do IPMA que não prevê bem.


Isso é típico. Já tentaste explicar a alguém que ouviu há uns anos que o Ártico por esta altura já tinha derretido completamente, que ter derretido "só" uma parte considerável é grave na mesma?


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jul 2022 às 16:33)

Hoje as nuvens altas e o vento não estão a impedir de se registar boas máximas aqui na minha zona
EDIT: Falei antes de tempo as nuvens intensificaram se e a máxima começou a cair


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 17:21)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Hoje as nuvens altas e o vento não estão a impedir de se registar boas máximas aqui na minha zona
> EDIT: Falei antes de tempo as nuvens intensificaram se e a máxima começou a cair



Controla-te  . Ainda bem que as máximas começaram a cair.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2022 às 17:23)

Alguém sabe o recorde de Braga? 43ºC previstos para amanhã 

IPMA não lança avisos vermelho?


----------



## charlie17 (11 Jul 2022 às 17:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alguém sabe o recorde de Braga? 43ºC previstos para amanhã
> 
> IPMA não lança avisos vermelho?


Penso que hoje vão reunir no IPMA para decidir a emissão dos avisos… que são sempre emitidos com alguma cautela dadas as implicações de um aviso vermelho.

Foram as palavras do Miguel Miranda, presidente do IPMA


----------



## guimeixen (11 Jul 2022 às 17:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alguém sabe o recorde de Braga? 43ºC previstos para amanhã
> 
> IPMA não lança avisos vermelho?


Nas normais da estação do Posto Agrário (190m) há registados 40,5ºC em Julho e 41,3ºC em Agosto. Não sei é o ano ao certo desses dos registos nem se foram no mesmo ano ou diferentes, sei é que foi algures entre 1941 e 1950.
Na estação de Merelim (65m) chegou aos 42,2ºC a 7 de Agosto de 2016.


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2022 às 17:48)

No próximo dia 21, podem guardar o resumo (dos próximos 10 dias)  https://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/products/climate/rmap/rmap.php


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2022 às 18:10)

Para os 'caçadores' de calor


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2022 às 18:38)

O meteograma GFS12Z para IPMA Castelo Branco 

Não só a estação parece que terá um novo recorde bem acima do anterior como pode muito bem estar acima dos 43ºC durante 4 dias seguidos...
Cada vez é mais óbvio que será a capital de distrito mais quente no Verão em termos de Tmax, Beja será destronada nas próximas décadas. (se é que já não está)

Recorde de Amareleja está por um fio... Coruche/Alvega/Tomar/Mora vão estar a assombrar.
T850hPa continua a garantir 28ºC-30ºC:


----------



## clone (11 Jul 2022 às 19:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alguém sabe o recorde de Braga? 43ºC previstos para amanhã
> 
> IPMA não lança avisos vermelho?











						Onda de calor. IPMA vai acionar aviso vermelho - Renascença
					

Aviso vermelho entra em vigor na terça-feira "em alguns distritos" e no dia seguinte deverá ser estendido a mais regiões do país, devido à previsão de altas temperaturas, em alguns casos, na casa dos 45 graus.




					rr.sapo.pt


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jul 2022 às 19:11)

clone disse:


> Onda de calor. IPMA vai acionar aviso vermelho - Renascença
> 
> 
> Aviso vermelho entra em vigor na terça-feira "em alguns distritos" e no dia seguinte deverá ser estendido a mais regiões do país, devido à previsão de altas temperaturas, em alguns casos, na casa dos 45 graus.
> ...


Então e os 42°c de Leiria?


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jul 2022 às 19:15)

Beja não deve entrar em aviso vermelho porque não se prevê mais de 43°C


----------



## Thomar (11 Jul 2022 às 19:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> Então e os 42°c de Leiria?


Por causa disto: _duração ≥ 48 horas_, terça +42ºC mas quarta com +36ºC


----------



## romeupaz (11 Jul 2022 às 19:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Então e os 42°c de Leiria?


O record da minha estação foi de 42°C mas estavam previstos 40°C. 
Registrado a 7 de agosto 2016 14h50

Não se encontra no site porque mudei o software da estação 

Sent from my 2109119DG using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jul 2022 às 19:48)

Avisos vermelho para o Porto 



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2022 às 19:49)

Avisos vermelhos acionados para o interior norte e centro e litoral norte, e novo comunicado do IPMA:

*Assunto: Persistência de tempo muito quente e muito seco em Portugal continental 11 julho de 2022*


> Desde o dia 6 de julho que se registam em Portugal Continental, valores muito altos de temperatura máxima e mínima do ar.
> 
> Esta situação irá agravar-se a partir de amanhã, dia 12, prevendo-se que grande parte do território alcance valores de temperatura máxima superiores a 40°C durante os próximos dias.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamestorm (11 Jul 2022 às 20:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O meteograma GFS12Z para IPMA Castelo Branco
> 
> Não só a estação parece que terá um novo recorde bem acima do anterior como pode muito bem estar acima dos 43ºC durante 4 dias seguidos...
> Cada vez é mais óbvio que será a capital de distrito mais quente no Verão em termos de Tmax, Beja será destronada nas próximas décadas. (se é que já não está)
> ...


Porque é que passa a ser Castelo Branco a capital de distrito mais quente  na próxima década? O que é q mudou? 
E porque é que Santarém tem nos vi últimos anos se tornado tão quente? O que é que mudou entretanto? Há quem se queixe que a cidade se tornou um forno boa últimos anos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2022 às 20:15)

Santarém fora do aviso vermelho é estranho, se calhar só no dia 14?

Leiria e Coimbra também fora do vermelho é estranho... IPMA é confuso, mete o Porto com a cidade a ir aos 36ºC?


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2022 às 20:42)

Não estou a perceber este aviso vermelho para o Porto, e quando digo Porto, é Porto cidade, não distrito conforme selecionado abaixo:






Os 36 graus previstos (cidade) estão de acordo com os critérios dentro do aviso amarelo, nos dias seguintes, os avisos seriam também amarelos.

Dentro do distrito do Porto, há naturalmente, zonas mais quentes quanto mais no interior, onde aí sim, vendo as previsões, estão dentro do aviso vermelho.






Se o IPMA faz avisos por distrito, e não discrimina cidades/vilas/aldeias, porque motivo ao colocar acima no "selecione distrito- selecione cidade-Porto aparece a vermelho para amanhã na cidade do Porto?

Ou seja deixam colocar as cidades dentro do distrito mas colocam um aviso (vermelho) que é de outros locais ( dentro do distrito).

Colocam o distrito todo a vermelho, mas nem todos os locais estão dentro do aviso vermelho nesse distrito..  Não seria de rever isto?

 E já que deixam selecionar outros locais no mesmo distrito, porque o aviso tem que ser igual quando as condições não o são?

Não é a mesma coisa estar a 5 Km do mar ou estar a 40/50 km... e a prova está nas máximas previstas..


----------



## romeupaz (11 Jul 2022 às 20:52)

Snifa disse:


> Não estou a perceber este aviso vermelho para o Porto, e quando digo Porto, é Porto cidade, não distrito conforme selecionado abaixo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mas quantos dias acima do valor indicado? (edit) já fui ver, superior a 48h - Assim sendo para que servem os critérios se não são seguidos?
Sendo para o distrito
Tomar já entrava certo? 






Sent from my 2109119DG using Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2022 às 21:01)

Parece-me uma salganhada, principalmente com muitos locais de Leiria e Coimbra a passar os 40ºC...


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2022 às 21:01)

romeupaz disse:


> Mas quantos dias acima do valor indicado?
> Sendo para o distrito
> Tomar já entrava certo?



Para Santarém essas previsões dão aviso vermelho ( acima de 43), sem dúvida, e concerteza para Tomar também.

Eu só questionei, porque o IPMA deixa selecionar os locais dentro do distrito, mas depois coloca um aviso abrangente.

Para outros locais interiores do distrito do Porto sim, agora Porto ( cidade) vermelho? Não sei... 

Também sei que seria complicado colocar avisos "no quintal" de cada um, mas pelo menos, e uma vez que deixa colocar na  pesquisa as cidades/vilas, fazer uma discriminação de avisos conforme a zona (dentro do distrito).


----------



## romeupaz (11 Jul 2022 às 21:02)

romeupaz disse:


> Mas quantos dias acima do valor indicado? (edit) já fui ver, superior a 48h - Assim sendo para que servem os critérios se não são seguidos?
> Sendo para o distrito
> Tomar já entrava certo?
> 
> ...


Outro exemplo. Agora dentro do distrito de Leiria (atenção que é superior a 40 e não superior ou igual a 40), Ainda assim, parece-me encaixar


----------



## romeupaz (11 Jul 2022 às 21:09)

Além disso este quadro parece-me completamente desconectado da realidade 




Comparar cidades não dá mesmo. 
Exemplo Lisboa e Leiria estão em condições completamente diferentes, Basta pensar no estuário do tejo, em Leiria não existe qualquer massa de agua com dimensão para equilibrar temperaturas. Mais o distrito de Leiria engloba concelhos como Pedrogão Grande, realidades completamente diferentes, quer em tipo de terreno quer em clima (a influencia do mar)
Ainda a questão de >48h. Se houver um dia com 50ºC é o quê?


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2022 às 21:11)

O que também acho estranho é o aviso acabar na quarta, quando quinta deve ser o dia mais quente. Provavelmente o aviso será estendido, mas não é a primeira vez que o IPMA emite avisos "fora do critério" para seguir os passos da Proteção Civil, entre outras entidades, para alertar a população.


----------



## Tmsf (11 Jul 2022 às 21:15)

Snifa disse:


> Não estou a perceber este aviso vermelho para o Porto, e quando digo Porto, é Porto cidade, não distrito conforme selecionado abaixo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Os avisos são sempre feitos por distrito. Está mal feito pois em meteorologia não devia ser assim, mas o IPMA faz sempre assim.
Se selecionares Amarante, Marco de Canaveses etc que pertencem ao distrito do Porto para amanhã estão previstas máximas de 42°.
Como muitas vezes existe aviso para agitação marítima em Beja devido ao concelho de Odemira ter faixa costeira e até muita gente fica admirada a perguntar se há mar em Beja.


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jul 2022 às 21:22)

Imagem do vapor de água das 21h.
Muita humidade no ar


----------



## Crazyrain (11 Jul 2022 às 21:23)

Tmsf disse:


> Os avisos são sempre feitos por distrito. Está mal feito pois em meteorologia não devia ser assim, mas o IPMA faz sempre assim.
> Se selecionares Amarante, Marco de Canaveses etc que pertencem ao distrito do Porto para amanhã estão previstas máximas de 42°.
> Como muitas vezes existe aviso para agitação marítima em Beja devido ao concelho de Odemira ter faixa costeira e até muita gente fica admirada a perguntar se há mar em Beja.


 
Mas aí o problema não é dos avisos do IPMA , é da falta de inteligência das pessoas .


----------



## Crazyrain (11 Jul 2022 às 21:26)

Certo é que amanhã na faixa costeira do Minho , por exemplo , não vai estar fresquinho . Vai estar também calor a sério ,  com uma boa lestada e com as temperaturas a oscilar entre os 37 /39 ° c , isso já é calor a sério . E na quinta há mais .


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jul 2022 às 22:42)

Nao se percebe como Évora nao está tambem em vermelho também


----------



## microcris (11 Jul 2022 às 22:54)

Crazyrain disse:


> Certo é que amanhã na faixa costeira do Minho , por exemplo , não vai estar fresquinho . Vai estar também calor a sério ,  com uma boa lestada e com as temperaturas a oscilar entre os 37 /39 ° c , isso já é calor a sério . E na quinta há mais .


40°C é mau, mas dar um salto de 19/20 para mais de 30 também não é a melhor coisa do mundo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2022 às 23:01)

Modelos mesmo a 24 horas inconsistentes...

GFS mete inferno em Coimbra a passar os 43ºC
ECMWF mal passa dos 40ºC
ARPEGE só toca nos 39ºC
WFR mete mesmo a beira litoral toda a passar os 40ºC.

Decisão científica do IPMA baseou-se apenas no ECMWF?
Vai tudo depender do vento e a que horas entra a brisa marítima.  Vai ser nowcasting praticamente.

Para o baú:


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jul 2022 às 23:47)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Modelos mesmo a 24 horas inconsistentes...
> 
> GFS mete inferno em Coimbra a passar os 43ºC
> ECMWF mal passa dos 40ºC
> ...


Amanhã espero uma descida no Baixo Alentejo. A única excepção pode ser a margem esquerda do Guadiana


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 01:58)

Snifa disse:


> Não estou a perceber este aviso vermelho para o Porto, e quando digo Porto, é Porto cidade, não distrito conforme selecionado abaixo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1- Os avisos são para os Distritos. Se alguma localidade dentro do distrito se enquadrar dentro dos critérios do Aviso Vermelho, então o Distrito passa a Vermelho.

2- A indicação de Aviso na previsão 10 dias refere-se ao Aviso para o distrito a que a localidade pertence. Não significa que aquela localidade em particular vá estar dentro dos critérios do Aviso indicado.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2022 às 02:23)

O IPMA não respeita os próprios critérios para os avisos. E eu acho que os critérios em si são muito questionáveis, em teoria o aviso amarelo de frio para Braga ou para a costa Sul da Madeira deviam ter a mesma probabilidade (digamos que seria a temperatura atingida historicamente apenas 1% do tempo, ou algo do género), mas na prática isto não se verifica


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 02:37)

N_Fig disse:


> O IPMA não respeita os próprios critérios para os avisos. E eu acho que os critérios em si são muito questionáveis, em teoria o aviso amarelo de frio para Braga ou para a costa Sul da Madeira deviam ter a mesma probabilidade (digamos que seria a temperatura atingida historicamente apenas 1% do tempo, ou algo do género), mas na prática isto não se verifica



Isso já é um sistema de critérios e avisos muito mais sofisticado e pormenorizado. Lá se chegará, tenho a certeza, mas por enquanto temos os Avisos por Distrito para que os serviços distritais de protecção civil e outras entidades estejam avisados, e uns critérios relativamente latos que realmente englobam locais e situações por vezes bastante diversas no seu historial.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 03:03)

Temperaturas acima do normal, mais seca e pouca chuva: o Verão que aí vem
					

Quase todo o país está em seca severa ou extrema e o cenário deverá intensificar-se nos próximos meses. O risco de incêndio também aumenta com as temperaturas elevadas e com a falta de humidade. É quase uma “tempestade perfeita”.




					www.publico.pt
				












						Calor acima dos 40 graus pode vir acompanhado de trovoada — chuva pode evaporar antes de chegar ao solo
					

As temperaturas máximas em grande parte do país vão superar os 40 graus, mas entre segunda e terça-feira são esperados aguaceiros que “podem ser acompanhados de trovoada”. Contudo, o calor será tanto que a água vai evaporar antes de atingir o solo.




					www.publico.pt
				












						Quais foram os recordes de temperatura até hoje em Portugal?
					

Os termómetros em Coruche, no distrito de Santarém, poderão chegar aos 46 graus Celsius esta quinta-feira. Ainda que esta previsão do IPMA se confirme, não bate ainda o recorde de 47,3 graus Celsius registados em Amareleja em 2003. Recordamos outros




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2022 às 06:50)

StormRic disse:


> Não significa que aquela localidade em particular vá estar dentro dos critérios do Aviso indicado.





StormRic disse:


> isso já é um sistema de critérios e avisos muito mais sofisticado e pormenorizado.



Certo, mas não faz sentido, a solução passa mesmo por um sistema de avisos mais pormenorizado e sofisticado.

Se determinada localidade não se enquadra num aviso, não tem que o ter só porque outras do mesmo distrito, a Km de distância, e em situação diferente se enquadram.

Colocar o Porto ( cidade ) em aviso vermelho com 35/36 graus previstos, é a mesma coisa que colocar Bragança com avisos por agitação marítima forte, ou seja, sem sentido nenhum


----------



## tonítruo (12 Jul 2022 às 09:39)

StormRic disse:


> Máximas de ontem, 11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessante, Aljezur com a menor mínima da rede do IPMA pelo terceiro dia consecutivo...


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2022 às 10:41)

tonítruo disse:


> Interessante, Aljezur com a menor mínima da rede do IPMA pelo terceiro dia consecutivo...


Mas hoje a lestada entrou pouco depois da meia-noite e passou a madrugada perto dos 30 ºC


----------



## blade (12 Jul 2022 às 11:52)

em lisboa a temperatura vai cair brutalmente


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2022 às 12:36)

Esta camada nebulosa vai ajudar a amenizar as temperaturas máximas, mas as próximas noites serão insuportáveis.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 12:37)

IPMA la adicionou mais distritos ao aviso vermelho, bem em cima da hora...


----------



## romeupaz (12 Jul 2022 às 13:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> IPMA la adicionou mais distritos ao aviso vermelho, bem em cima da hora...


Em cima da hora?
Meteu o aviso vermelho para leiria a começar as 11h para as 11h 

Sent from my 2109119DG using Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2022 às 13:45)

StormRic disse:


> Máximas de ontem, 11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@StormRic podias ter colocado este post no tópico da monitorização do clima de Portugal. Aqui fica perdido...


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Jul 2022 às 14:54)

As próximas 72 horas vão ser bem complicadas


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2022 às 14:58)

joralentejano disse:


> @StormRic podias ter colocado este post no tópico da monitorização do clima de Portugal. Aqui fica perdido...



Post movido!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2022 às 15:07)

MSantos disse:


> Post movido!


Obrigado, mas só um reparo, moveste o post do @N_Fig em vez do do @StormRic


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2022 às 15:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado, mas só um reparo, moveste o post do @N_Fig em vez do do @StormRic


O meu também pode estar no do clima, pensei que tivessem aproveitado para mover os dois


----------



## LMMS (12 Jul 2022 às 16:34)

A temperatura vai descer a pique em boa parte da zona centro de acordo com o NEMS4 para as 21:00 de hoje.
Aqui na Parede, já se nota, até já entra o fresco pelas janelas!


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Jul 2022 às 17:58)

E já vamos no quarto dia consecutivo com temperaturas máximas igual ou superiores a 40ºC...


----------



## JCARL (12 Jul 2022 às 21:01)

Vila Velha de Ródão (12/07/2022): 
- Temp Máx - 42,8 º C
- Temp Actual (21:01 Lx) - 35,9 º C


----------



## tonítruo (12 Jul 2022 às 21:15)

GSM2046 disse:


> Parece que Espanha e as Baleares vão levar com ar muito quente. No litoral continua nebuloso e húmido (1:00 am)
> Ver anexo 1842


Em que site se pode aceder a essas imagens de satélite?


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Jul 2022 às 21:37)

Felizmente as núvens e a poeira vieram controlar a temperatura para estes lados 
Espero que amanhã aconteça o mesmo. Já me contento em que não passe dos 40ºC.
Pelas previsões, a temperatura em Lisboa vai descer bem a partir das 17h, de 44º (39/40º para ser realista) para os 33º.


----------



## belem (12 Jul 2022 às 22:03)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas hoje a lestada entrou pouco depois da meia-noite e passou a madrugada perto dos 30 ºC



Ai o vento que vai estragar as mínimas...


----------



## vitamos (12 Jul 2022 às 23:11)

Nem em 2017 (que tive de enfrentar uma noite de chamas) me lembro de um ambiente como o que se vive esta noite em Estarreja. Há vento e é quente, muito quente. Que noite.


----------



## GSM2046 (12 Jul 2022 às 23:32)

tonítruo disse:


> Em que site se pode aceder a essas imagens de satélite?


https://bit.ly/2JPTImk


----------



## tonítruo (12 Jul 2022 às 23:40)

GSM2046 disse:


> https://bit.ly/2JPTImk


Obrigado!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jul 2022 às 23:55)

Nas últimas imagens de satélite a nebulosidade associada à depressão isolada aparenta estar a deslocar-se lentamente para oeste/sudoeste, e gradualmente tem havido uma diminuição da camada de nuvens no Sul e Centro. Se assim for, isto significa que amanhã o dia será bem mais quente do que o de hoje em Lisboa e Vale do Tejo e no Baixo Alentejo:


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 02:09)

joralentejano disse:


> @StormRic podias ter colocado este post no tópico da monitorização do clima de Portugal. Aqui fica perdido...



É minha intenção colocar esta informação das temperaturas no tópico da monitorização. Coloco no Seguimento Livre assim que o IPMA as publica para dar dados imediatos que ajudem a discussão logo do dia.
Depois quando coloco no Monitorização acrescento mais alguns dados diários para uma informação mais completa.
 Obrigado pelo reparo, por vezes falho alguma informação na monitorização.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 04:50)

Máximas de ontem, dia 12: número de estações com > 40ºC aumentou devido à "onda" de calor se ter expandido para o Centro e Norte litoral.






Mínimas: noite tropical a incluir muitas estações do Centro e Norte.






31,7ºC de amplitude térmica diurna máxima entre estações (Máxima mais alta - Mínima mais baixa).
Ontem foi 32,3ºC.


----------



## microcris (13 Jul 2022 às 08:51)

Vá, não chorem mais. Estão a cair umas gotinhas d'água algures no meio do Alentejo. Não se vê muito bem, mas está o vidro todo borrado por causa dos choviscos.


----------



## Costa (13 Jul 2022 às 11:09)

Centro de Braga não baixou dos 29ºC durante a noite


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2022 às 13:29)

talingas disse:


> Ondas de calor... Tudo "preocupado" com as máximas e eu cá só consigo pensar nas mínimas... 02:15 e sigo com 34,2ºC... socorro!


Eu não sei como é que aguentam isso. O dia ontem aqui foi quentíssimo, mas ao menos umas horas depois a temperatura já andava à volta dos 20 ºC, sendo que mantive as janelas abertas a noite toda, e mesmo assim foi relativamente difícil dormir...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 14:17)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu não sei como é que aguentam isso. O dia ontem aqui foi quentíssimo, mas ao menos umas horas depois a temperatura já andava à volta dos 20 ºC, sendo que mantive as janelas abertas a noite toda, e mesmo assim foi relativamente difícil dormir...


É uma boa pergunta, mas não há outro remédio senão aguentar. Para quem não tem ar condicionado, como eu, é mesmo fazer de tudo para conseguir sobreviver.  
No Litoral têm temperaturas muito elevadas também, mas a partir de uma certa hora aparece a brisa marítima e até dá para arejar. Já no Interior profundo não dá hipótese, pois não nos chega nada. Ainda temos muitos dias pela frente com 40ºC e mínimas tropicais. 
Pelo menos, já posso dizer que, na minha região, tenho assistido a um pouco de tudo aquilo que a meteorologia tem para dar.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Jul 2022 às 14:31)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu não sei como é que aguentam isso. O dia ontem aqui foi quentíssimo, mas ao menos umas horas depois a temperatura já andava à volta dos 20 ºC, sendo que mantive as janelas abertas a noite toda, e mesmo assim foi relativamente difícil dormir...


Não se aguenta, tanto que já fui obrigado a vir dormir para casa dos meus pais porque a cadela e a bebe de 2 meses já acusavam o calor... Agora estou na sala com 24º e AC ligado..


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2022 às 14:53)

Eu também estou como "refugiado climático" esta semana. com o apartamento na Azambuja a passar dos 32ºC no domingo, o filhote de 20 meses já a sofrer com o calor e com esta semana tórrida em perspetiva, vim para a terra dos sogros para uma casa com AC.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 14:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Porque é que achas que vivo no Porto, sendo ribatejano?...
> Fugir desse inferno aí em baixo pesou bastante na decisão  1 dia destas temperaturas para mim já é demais, entro completamente em _shutdown_...


Não precisavas de ter ido para tão longe, bastavam uns km's para oeste e tinhas tempo fresco grande parte do verão.  Além disso, como Ribatejano era para estares habituado.  
Estou a brincar, por muito habituado que se esteja, estas temperaturas durante vários dias são completamente insustentáveis, até porque, tal como sabemos, as nossas casas não estão preparadas para enfrentar estas situações extrema, sejam elas de frio ou de calor.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 15:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Não precisavas de ter ido para tão longe, bastavam uns km's para oeste e tinhas tempo fresco grande parte do verão.  Além disso, como Ribatejano era para estares habituado.
> Estou a brincar, por muito habituado que se esteja, estas temperaturas durante vários dias são completamente insustentáveis, até porque, tal como sabemos, as nossas casas não estão preparadas para enfrentar estas situações extrema, sejam elas de frio ou de calor.


Os meus genes não são ribatejanos de certeza!  São mais nórdicos e dão-se muito mal com o calor  Se não se habituaram em 20 anos não havia mesmo nada a fazer a não ser saltar fora!  É claro que houve outros fatores, não foram só as temperaturas mais frescas do norte


----------



## trovoadas (13 Jul 2022 às 15:11)

Com a atual situação só me vem isto à cabeça (o emoji corresponde ao verdadeiro sentimento)


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Jul 2022 às 15:29)

Já passámos os 45ºC oficialmente:

Amareleja- 45,3ºC
Mora- 45ºC

Outras temperaturas máximas relevantes até ao momento:

Lousã, Ansião e Reguengos  44,7ºC
Tomar- 44,4ºC
Setúbal- 43,3ºC
Torres Vedras- 43,1ºC
Bragança- 40,5ºC (novo máximo histórico)
Sines- 39,3ºC
Aveiro- 38,9ºC
Praia da Rainha- 39,5ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 15:42)

A quantidade de estações acima dos 43ºC 

Recordes e recordes a voarem

*Lousã: +45,7ºC *


----------



## frederico (13 Jul 2022 às 16:30)

Um dia triste para os portugueses, e para a Natureza. Que não se repit.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 18:09)

*Máximas acima dos 45*

Lousã: +46,3ºC
Amareleja: +45,6ºC
Mora: +45,4ºC
Alvega: +45,2ºC
Reguengos: +45,0ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Jul 2022 às 18:12)

Como é possível vir na A1 do Porto até Lisboa.... De Coimbra até Santarém 29.5 c / 30c. 
Passo Santarém 42c. Que diferença térmica impressionante, parece que entramos derrepente num forno


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2022 às 18:16)

frederico disse:


> Um dia triste para os portugueses, e para a Natureza. Que não se repit.


?


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 19:02)

Às seis da tarde:







Comparando com ontem à mesma hora:





Diferença para pior hoje, principalmente da cordilheira central para sul e Alentejo.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 19:39)

Sete da tarde, incríveis 44,1ºC de Amareleja, entre outras temperaturas próximas:






e novamente a comparação com ontem à mesma hora:






Para onde se vai escoar o calor de hoje no Alentejo? Ou "morre" no próprio sítio? 
De qualquer forma, aproxima-se uma noite de pesadelo para muitas zonas, não só do Alentejo.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 21:49)

Últimas duas horas em registo horário:









Na comparação com ontem, uma clara melhoria na Região Litoral Norte é logo evidente, mas o Alentejo continua mais quente do que ontem:


----------



## jamestorm (13 Jul 2022 às 21:53)

frederico disse:


> Um dia triste para os portugueses, e para a Natureza. Que não se repit.


Sinceramente, acho que vamos ver mais dias destes no futuro. Com muita pena minha.
Já repararam como as secas graves e ondas de calor sérias se estão a repetir com intervalos cada vez menores? 2017 foi há muito pouco tempo e secas graves na ultima década foram várias...

Resta gerir a água que temos de outra forma, resta também gerir a floresta de outra forma. O plantio de eucalipto tem obrigatoriamente que ser regulado e limitado. Não podemos ter florestas com a densidade de eucalipto como aquelas que vimos nas imagens de ontem - aquilo é como ter uma caixa de fósforos pronta a arder: o pior é que arde mesmo!


----------



## Stormlover (13 Jul 2022 às 23:14)

Incrível como com tanta nebulosidade, com pouco sol, poeiras e algum fumo em suspensão, conseguimos na região de Loures e em boa parte da AML ultrapassar os 40ºC .... Já imaginaram se tivesse havido muito mais sol??? Que horror ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 00:07)

JCARL disse:


> Vila Velha de Ródão (13/07/2022):
> - Temp Máx - 43,7 º C
> - Temp Actual (23:59 Lx) - 30,1 º C


Usa o seguimento interior norte e centro


----------



## JCARL (14 Jul 2022 às 10:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Usa o seguimento interior norte e centro


Já está.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jul 2022 às 13:00)

Pelo que parece hoje a depressão isolada a oeste de Portugal Continental veio um pouco mais para leste do que o previsto e até entrou ligeiramente em território continental. No entanto, não deverá entrar mais para o Interior, vendo a deslocação recente da nebulosidade associada e, para além disso, algumas zonas do Interior até poderão aquecer mais hoje porque há menos nebulosidade e continua o vento suão em força. 






A marca da depressão é até visível no gráfico das temperaturas de hoje ao meio-dia:


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 13:29)

Peripécias da cut-off, todo o potencial para o Ribatejo passar os 46ºC parece ter ido abaixo. Ontem pode ter sido mesmo o dia mais quente.

A 850 hPa, a ISO 30ºC parece ficar em Espanha ao invés do previsto nos últimos dias. A meu ver, o recorde de Amareleja irá continuar firme.

Olhos postos agora no Guadiana, que deve continuar a tentar passar os 46ºC...


----------



## Snifa (14 Jul 2022 às 15:05)

Ora aqui está uma boa ideia


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 15:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Peripécias da cut-off, todo o potencial para o Ribatejo passar os 46ºC parece ter ido abaixo. Ontem pode ter sido mesmo o dia mais quente.
> 
> A 850 hPa, a ISO 30ºC parece ficar em Espanha ao invés do previsto nos últimos dias. A meu ver, o recorde de Amareleja irá continuar firme.
> 
> Olhos postos agora no Guadiana, que deve continuar a tentar passar os 46ºC...



Atrevo-me a dizer que hoje pode ser um dos piores dias no interior, talvez não generalizado mas em locais específicos:






Compare-se com ontem à mesma hora:





Embora a distribuição do vento à superfície privilegie o quadrante Oeste e Sul até uma boa distância da costa para o interior, a faixa mais interior ou onde esses ventos não cheguem por efeito da orografia fica com o calor estagnado.





Alvega e Pinhão nos 43ºC a esta hora é um indício a considerar.
Espero que a brisa marítima vença.


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 18:52)

O IPMA na Sky News









						✂️ IPMA
					

60 seconds · Clipped by Portugal2100 · Original video "Wildfires and drought in Portugal" by Sky News




					youtube.com


----------



## tonítruo (14 Jul 2022 às 19:17)

Que trovoadas no norte/Galícia com 695 relâmpagos num espaço de 10 minutos


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 19:20)

tonítruo disse:


> Que trovoadas no norte/Galícia com 695 relâmpagos num espaço de 10 minutos


Sistema massivo:


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 19:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sistema massivo:


O Gerês escapou de boa, os Galegos vão ter muito que fazer, Boa Sorte para eles!

A estação de Verin a registar uma queda de temperatura abrupta de 39.6ºC para 24.9ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jul 2022 às 19:25)

tonítruo disse:


> Que trovoadas no norte/Galícia com 695 relâmpagos num espaço de 10 minutos


A assinatura dos ecos no radar das trovoadas no sul da Galiza também é impressionante:


----------



## tonítruo (14 Jul 2022 às 19:43)

Qual o motivo para estas trovoadas muito ativas apenas estarem a aparecer no norte do país, é exclusivamente devido ao tamanho das serras na zona?


----------



## lserpa (14 Jul 2022 às 19:47)

tonítruo disse:


> Qual o motivo para estas trovoadas muito ativas apenas estarem a aparecer no norte do país, é exclusivamente devido ao tamanho das serras na zona?



Convergência 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2022 às 19:56)

Comprem que ainda falta muito Verão


----------



## tonítruo (14 Jul 2022 às 21:15)

lserpa disse:


> Convergência
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


convergência de massas de ar?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jul 2022 às 23:08)

tonítruo disse:


> convergência de massas de ar?


Entre o ar quente desértico e a depressão isolada ao redor da costa portuguesa.


----------



## tonítruo (14 Jul 2022 às 23:54)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Entre o ar quente desértico e a depressão isolada ao redor da costa portuguesa.


Mas isso não poderia ter acontecido mais a sul?


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jul 2022 às 09:31)

Pinhão ontem com 47°c, quase quase que bateu o recorde nacional mas não chegou.


----------



## Costa (15 Jul 2022 às 12:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pinhão ontem com 47°c, quase quase que bateu o recorde nacional mas não chegou.


Só não aconteceu por causa da nebulosidade que até trouxe alguma precipitação a meio da tarde.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jul 2022 às 12:38)

Costa disse:


> Só não aconteceu por causa da nebulosidade que até trouxe alguma precipitação a meio da tarde.


Sim, as trovoadas.


----------



## tonítruo (15 Jul 2022 às 13:35)

guimeixen disse:


> Fui acompanhando o desenvolvimento das trovoadas desde quando ainda estavam em Portugal e por aqui ainda estavam fracas, mal passaram a fronteira explodiram logo.
> Depois foram-se desenvolvendo mais para W/NW e até ao longo da costa na Galiza houve trovoada.
> Se isto tudo tivesse acontecido começado mais para sul poderia ter havido algo aqui para o norte.
> 
> ...


Isso foi uma simulação praticamente perfeita do que aconteceu!
Em que link posso aceder a essas imagens de satélite simuladas pelo AROME?
É que parece ser a melhor forma de prever trovoadas...


----------



## tonítruo (15 Jul 2022 às 13:48)

tonítruo disse:


> Isso foi uma simulação praticamente perfeita do que aconteceu!
> Em que link posso aceder a essas imagens de satélite simuladas pelo AROME?
> É que parece ser a melhor forma de prever trovoadas...


Encontrei o link mas infelizmente parece não apanhar a totalidade do país


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jul 2022 às 14:09)

tonítruo disse:


> Encontrei o link mas infelizmente parece não apanhar a totalidade do país


Sim, é esse o site. O modelo é bom para as previsões de trovoada e nevoeiros/nuvens baixas apesar que às vezes também falha, mas o problema é que não apanha o país todo.
Eu complemento esse modelo com o Harmonie-Arome da AEMET para a previsão de nuvens, precipitação e raios, mas não tem tantos dados públicos como o Arome do Météo-France.


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2022 às 14:39)

Evento quase a acabar 



Porreiro para os outros e (ainda) para mim. É mandá-lo para a Bermuda.


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Jul 2022 às 17:39)

Hoje é o sétimo dia com temperaturas a bater nos 40ºC, uma semana, nunca tal tinha acontecido aqui em CB.


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Jul 2022 às 18:48)

LMMS disse:


> O Gerês escapou de boa, os Galegos vão ter muito que fazer, Boa Sorte para eles!
> 
> A estação de Verin a registar uma queda de temperatura abrupta de 39.6ºC para 24.9ºC


Não foi abrupta porque ve-se que a estação teve parada algumas horas


----------



## tonítruo (15 Jul 2022 às 19:51)

guimeixen disse:


> Sim, é esse o site. O modelo é bom para as previsões de trovoada e nevoeiros/nuvens baixas apesar que às vezes também falha, mas o problema é que não apanha o país todo.
> Eu complemento esse modelo com o Harmonie-Arome da AEMET para a previsão de nuvens, precipitação e raios, mas não tem tantos dados públicos como o Arome do Météo-France.


Para amanhã, o AROME está a prever uma situação parecida com a de ontem, estou curioso para ver o quão precisa será a previsão das células.


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2022 às 20:05)

tonítruo disse:


> Para amanhã, o AROME está a prever uma situação parecida com a de ontem, estou curioso para ver o quão precisa será a previsão das células.



Usa 'col' e 'Réfl. Radar Max'.

O primeiro dá uma ideia da intensidade da conveção, o outro da refletividade no radar.

Trovoadas com e sem precipitação, ao que parece.


----------



## LMMS (15 Jul 2022 às 20:17)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Não foi abrupta porque ve-se que a estação teve parada algumas horas


Pois, nem tinha reparado nisso, nesta também na zona dá para ter uma ideia de como foi!


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Jul 2022 às 18:43)

Albifriorento disse:


> Hoje é o sétimo dia com temperaturas a bater nos 40ºC, uma semana, nunca tal tinha acontecido aqui em CB.


Afinal foram 8 dias com temperaturas acima dos 40ºC, contra as minhas expectativas ontem ainda chegou aos 40.

Agora seguem-se dois dias mais dentro da média, para ventilar a casa um pouco. O que aí vem depois, logo se vê.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2022 às 15:40)

GFS 12z já a "descambar" nas temperaturas para a última semana do mês.  Não precisamos mais disso! Ainda não vi o ECM.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Jul 2022 às 20:21)

Bom parece que hoje e amanhã são dias de pausa na onda de calor, antes de voltar a aquecer e bem, com temperaturas que poderão chegar aos 40c, entre os dias 20 e 28 até ver..


----------



## jamestorm (19 Jul 2022 às 23:56)

É incrível esta onda de calor estar a resistir tanto e chegar com tanta força tão a Norte no continente europeu...   
Ver a Bretanha a arder e 42 graus em Londres , isto nao é normal...ou será o novo normal?


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jul 2022 às 00:11)

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...ias/textos/Tempo_muito_quente_julho_2022.html
Interessante comparação entre a onda de calor de 2003 e a de 2022.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jul 2022 às 12:27)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> O GFS nem sabe o que vai comer amanhã, quanto mais daqui a 2 semanas e meia xD



Sinceramente não consigo olhar para o modelo em causa dessa forma, é verdade que tem devaneios a longo prazo, contudo é um modelo que nos dá uma tendência temporal muito acima dos outros, depois a curto prazo não falha assim tanto no meu ponto de vista, o último evento foi bem o exemplo disso , mas é simplesmente a minha opinião


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2022 às 13:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sinceramente não consigo olhar para o modelo em causa dessa forma, é verdade que tem devaneios a longo prazo, contudo é um modelo que nos dá uma tendência temporal muito acima dos outros, depois a curto prazo não falha assim tanto no meu ponto de vista, o último evento foi bem o exemplo disso , mas é simplesmente a minha opinião


O GFS não ficou assim tão longe da realidade, face aos seus delírios, até o ECM teve os seus delírios.


----------



## Stormlover (21 Jul 2022 às 04:37)

Tudo aponta para Agosto começar quente, mas nada por aí além.


----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2022 às 12:58)

Alentejo 2030


----------



## Cesar (22 Jul 2022 às 21:30)

Que venha depressa o Inverno para suavizar o ambiente.


----------



## Mammatus (22 Jul 2022 às 22:03)

Cesar disse:


> Que venha depressa o Inverno para suavizar o ambiente.


Temos muito verão pela frente... até Novembro...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jul 2022 às 22:28)

Mammatus disse:


> Temos muito verão pela frente... até Novembro...



E o Verão não tem culpa nenhuma, que o Inverno tenha sido mau


----------



## Cesar (22 Jul 2022 às 23:19)

Até Novembro isso é mau Mammatus.


----------



## Mammatus (22 Jul 2022 às 23:42)

Cesar disse:


> Até Novembro isso é mau Mammatus.


Péssimo, mas é o que temos gramado, passe a expressão.


----------



## tonítruo (26 Jul 2022 às 19:58)

Disparo no *SO2*?


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2022 às 22:34)

Orion disse:


> Alentejo 2030


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2022 às 08:47)

Nova vaga de calor a caminho? Climatologista explica previsões para os próximos dias.​
Há 38 minutos

Panorama será muito idêntico ao da semana passada, explica o climatologista Mário Marques.​








						Nova vaga de calor a caminho? Climatologista explica previsões para os próximos dias
					

Panorama será muito idêntico ao da semana passada, explica o climatologista Mário Marques.




					sicnoticias.pt
				




Na minha opinião nunca será (muito) parecido ao que tivemos há uns dias, nem em intensidade nem na duração...mas veremos 

Sim, as temperaturas irão subir, mas não serão aquele inferno de há uns dias atrás..


----------



## Iceberg (27 Jul 2022 às 10:28)

Mário Marques, exagero q.b.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jul 2022 às 11:21)

Será um evento mais "normal", longe do que tivemos á uns dias, espero que o pico do verão tenha sido ali e não se repita mais este ano.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jul 2022 às 12:50)

Não é só uma questão de temperaturas máximas.. Se bem que aparentemente o vento vai estar calmo, pelo menos no interior e a %HR é a normal nesta altura do ano.

A favor dos riscos de incêndio temos:
- O teor de humidade na vegetação / solo é cada vez menor, a cada dia que passa sem precipitação;
- Em agosto chegam ainda mais turistas e emigrantes, pouco ou nada sensibilizados para o cumprimento das condicionantes associadas a atividades de lazer em épocas de incêndios / zonas com risco de incêndio.


----------



## tonítruo (28 Jul 2022 às 17:11)

É impressão minha ou está a haver mais convecção que o normal nestas regiões áridas (Irão, Afeganistão, Golfo Pérsico, etc..)?


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2022 às 20:01)

Uma limitação à melhoria dos modelos.


----------



## lserpa (28 Jul 2022 às 20:36)

Orion disse:


> Uma limitação à melhoria dos modelos.



Magnífico mapa! Muito fixe  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (29 Jul 2022 às 01:12)

Orion disse:


> Uma limitação à melhoria dos modelos.



Numa resposta a essa publicação, também é interessante este registo das observações a partir de embarcações.
Notável a oscilação sazonal das rotas para latitudes mais elevadas durante o Verão Boreal e no sentido inverso, aproximação das costas da Antártida, durante o Verão Austral.
Também evidente o adensamento da nuvem de observações ao longo dos anos, mas só até certa época. O tráfego ao largo das costas nacionais é também de realce.


----------



## tonítruo (29 Jul 2022 às 22:24)

O Irão virou país tropical...






Algumas cidades com temperaturas máximas previstas de *~8ºC* abaixo da média


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2022 às 13:21)

(+ trombas na conta)


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jul 2022 às 14:35)

Braga e Bragança em alerta vermelho pelo IPMA, pela segunda vez.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2022 às 21:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Braga e Bragança em alerta vermelho pelo IPMA, pela segunda vez.



E Vila Real também.
Laranja para Guarda e Castelo Branco.


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 03:48)

Com excepção do litoral, o GFS mantém uma previsão de temperaturas para a primeira metade de Agosto que quase segue as pisadas de Julho.


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 03:55)

Incrível a despedida do Julho:


----------



## Dan (1 Ago 2022 às 09:20)

Aqui, no interior norte, terminou o mês mais quente das últimas décadas, por larga margem. Esta brutal anomalia no mês de julho teve como consequência uma, talvez inédita, amplitude térmica anual de quase 21ºC. 5ºC em janeiro e 26ºC em julho. Em algumas estações amplitudes semelhantes, mas com valores inferiores em janeiro e em julho.


----------



## Dan (1 Ago 2022 às 09:44)

Um julho completamente excecional. Pulverizou tudo o que existia em termos de médias mensais. Estou a ver uns dados de Córdova - Aeroporto e as médias de julho parecem as de uma cidade do médio oriente ou da Índia. 40,4ºC de média das máximas e 30,9ºC de média mensal.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Ago 2022 às 09:49)

Dan disse:


> Um julho completamente excecional. Pulverizou tudo o que existia em termos de médias mensais. Estou a ver uns dados de Córdova - Aeroporto e as médias de julho parecem as de uma cidade do médio oriente ou da Índia. 40,4ºC de média das máximas e 30,9ºC de média mensal.


Infelizmente, isso será o novo normal.


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 14:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Infelizmente, isso será o novo normal.





Dan disse:


> Aqui, no interior norte, terminou o mês mais quente das últimas décadas, por larga margem. Esta brutal anomalia no mês de julho teve como consequência uma, talvez inédita, amplitude térmica anual de quase 21ºC. 5ºC em janeiro e 26ºC em julho. Em algumas estações amplitudes semelhantes, mas com valores inferiores em janeiro e em julho.



Agosto não faz promessas de melhoria significativa para o interior, e o distrito de Bragança começa o mês da pior forma, já o litoral terá alívio.
Cristina Simões e Ricardo Deus traçam a perspectiva:









						Vai ser um Agosto quente no interior, mas os excessos de Julho não deverão repetir-se
					

Especialistas prevêem um Portugal de duas faces em Agosto: temperaturas acima do normal no interior e ligeiramente abaixo da média no litoral. Ocorrência de uma onda de calor tão extrema como a de Julho parece, pelo menos para já, improvável.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Ago 2022 às 14:52)

StormRic disse:


> Agosto não faz promessas de melhoria significativa para o interior, e o distrito de Bragança começa o mês da pior forma, já o litoral terá alívio.
> Cristina Simões e Ricardo Deus traçam a perspectiva:
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, também creio que será um Agosto quente no interior e mais normal no litoral, claro que não se deve aproximar da loucura que foi Julho.
Em suma, o que tenho a dizer: Nunca mais chega Novembro!.


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 15:45)

Primeiros 10 dias de Agosto, segundo a previsão "automática" do IPMA, sem qualquer local do distrito de Bragança a ter sequer um dia de máxima inferior a 33ºC.
E os primeiros 2 a 5 dias a atingirem os quarentas em algumas estações, Mirandela com o pior cenário nesta previsão:


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 15:52)

Distrito de Vila real com cenário semelhante a Bragança mas com valores ligeiramente abaixo, no entanto máximas sempre de 31ºC para cima e igualmente chegando aos 40ºC em alguns locais nos primeiros dias. Valpaços tem a previsão de média das máximas mais alta:






Distrito da Guarda mais moderado, no entanto também a atingir nos dois primeiros dias os 40ºC em algumas estações. Vila Nova de Foz Côa com a média das máximas mais elevada do distrito:


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 16:06)

*Viseu, distrito*, com várias estações a atingir e ultrapassar os 40ªC nos primeiros dias de Agosto, em geral é a* bacia do Douro* que reúne as localidades com previsão de máximas mais altas nos quatro distritos interiores englobados.
*Tabuaço* era, de certa forma, esperada como uma das localidades de máximas mais elevadas:


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2022 às 16:08)

StormRic disse:


> Primeiros 10 dias de Agosto, segundo a previsão "automática" do IPMA, sem qualquer local do distrito de Bragança a ter sequer um dia de máxima inferior a 33ºC.
> E os primeiros 2 a 5 dias a atingirem os quarentas em algumas estações, Mirandela com o pior cenário nesta previsão:





StormRic disse:


> Distrito de Vila real com cenário semelhante a Bragança mas com valores ligeiramente abaixo, no entanto máximas sempre de 31ºC para cima e igualmente chegando aos 40ºC em alguns locais nos primeiros dias. Valpaços tem a previsão de média das máximas mais alta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Este ano tem sido bastante recorrente ver grande parte da região de Trás-os-Montes com temperaturas muito idênticas às do Alentejo e até mesmo superiores em algumas localidades. O interior do país regista todo temperaturas elevadas, mas não costuma ser assim.
Nos próximos dias, ver Bragança a quase 700m de altitude com quase as mesmas temperaturas previstas para Arronches que está abaixo dos 300m e a uma latitude mais baixa não é muito habitual.


----------



## microcris (1 Ago 2022 às 16:49)

Um bocadinho mais fresco no interior, um bocadinho mais quente no litoral e estaria óptimo.


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 16:57)

microcris disse:


> Um bocadinho mais fresco no interior, um bocadinho mais quente no litoral e estaria óptimo.



Um "bocadão" mais fresco no interior seria, sim, o óptimo! 

Eu diria que menos 10ºC no interior, pelo menos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2022 às 18:15)

A 850 hPa a ISO 26-28ºC não larga o interior norte.  É normal que mesmo com altitudes de 700m se chegue facilmente aos 40ºC, é um forno autêntico em altitude. O alentejo meio que escapa por não ter esta estabilidade em altura.






Deve ser dos períodos mais quentes de sempre por Bragança.


----------



## Dan (1 Ago 2022 às 18:26)

Pelo menos nas últimas décadas não há nada sequer parecido.


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2022 às 19:24)




----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 19:38)

Orion disse:


>



Mas isto é ridículo, porque os cães arrefecem pela evaporação na língua, não são como os humanos que arrefecem pela evaporação da transpiração. Não é fazendo circular ar, que está à mesma temperatura ambiente, sobre o corpo de um cão que ele arrefece. Mais valia dirigir o fluxo de ar para a boca do animal. Pelo contrário toda aquela parafernália no dorso dos animais ainda os aquece mais.
Mais eficiente é molhar o animal! Aí sim, a evaporação durante o movimento certamente o arrefece.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Ago 2022 às 19:44)

Comprei um 'tapete de arrefecimento' para os meus gatos. Se eles não aprovarem, vou testá-lo eu.


----------



## Snifa (1 Ago 2022 às 20:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Deve ser dos períodos mais quentes de sempre por Bragança.



No aeródromo ( 6 Km a NE de Mogadouro ) a  714 m, ainda 38 ºc a esta hora, em Azinhoso, ali perto, talvez uns 39ºc. 

É muito calor para esta zona, e não são propriamente frequentes estas temperaturas nestas altitudes 






Em Azinhoso a ribeira vai seca, poços nas hortas já estão secos, enfim...






						FlyWeather
					

Weather, Aviation, Weather Network, aircraft, weather, LSA, ultra light, stingray, stingray avionics, weather network




					www.flyweather.net


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Ago 2022 às 20:32)

Pela segunda vez este ano, a minha mãe sentiu-se mal devido ao calor. Da primeira vez tive que a agarrar se não caía ao chão. Hoje não estava com ela, diz que se sentou e teve que chamar um taxi.

Este calor este ano é um absurdo . Nunca tivemos ondas de calor com uma duração tão longa, e quem paga a factura são os idosos.


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2022 às 21:49)

Nojo.






Como periodicamente escrevo, por aqui não faltam rios atmosféricos... com pouca ou nenhuma precipitação.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Ago 2022 às 23:37)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Comprei um 'tapete de arrefecimento' para os meus gatos. Se eles não aprovarem, vou testá-lo eu.


Até agora, nem um nem outro demonstrou interesse. Acho que vou ter oportunidade de avaliar o uso humano da coisa...


----------



## microcris (2 Ago 2022 às 01:50)

StormRic disse:


> Um "bocadão" mais fresco no interior seria, sim, o óptimo!
> 
> Eu diria que menos 10ºC no interior, pelo menos.


Nestas zonas que estão na fronteira litoral/interior, é complicado dizer isso. Há dias em que retirar 10°C é um exagero. Assim como há dias em que retirar 10°C ainda é pouco.




Isto foi no passado domingo. Não é sede, é queimado.
Estou para ver quando pegar a chover. Os velhotes dizem que não há fome que não dê em fartura...


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2022 às 03:18)

Pode dizer-se que neste Verão o Alentejo tem sido destronado pelo Interior Norte e Centro e até pelo vale do Tejo.
Máximas do primeiro dia de Agosto:


----------



## jamestorm (2 Ago 2022 às 09:36)

Tenho família perto de Mirandela que dizem que não há memória de uma coisa assim por aqueles lados... Há carvalhos e castanheiros a morrer por falta de água, mas o calor é que espanta os mais velhos: por ser tão absurdo. É uma área habituado ao calor, mas nunca houve nada assim tão severo. As pessoas de idade estão a sofrer muito e isso não está a passar na comunicação social. 

 O que pode estar a provocar este tipo de calor em Trás-os-Montes?


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2022 às 09:52)

jamestorm disse:


> Tenho família perto de Mirandela que dizem que não há memória de uma coisa assim por aqueles lados... Há carvalhos e castanheiros a morrer por falta de água, mas o calor é que espanta os mais velhos: por ser tão absurdo. É uma área habituado ao calor, mas nunca houve nada assim tão severo. As pessoas de idade estão a sofrer muito e isso não está a passar na comunicação social.
> 
> O que pode estar a provocar este tipo de calor em Trás-os-Montes?


O facto de ser uma área muito montanhosa acaba por aprisionar o calor, muitas vezes quando existe descidas de temperatura toda aquela zona acaba por arrefecer no dia a seguir a uma descida generalizada de temperaturas no país.
Os vales aquecem imenso no verão e os ventos de noroeste e oeste muitas vezes chegam lá já quentes quase sem qualquer impacto na temperatura.
Ao contrário do Alentejo que basta haver algum vento mais forte de noroeste/oeste para que todo o calor seja arrastado e as temperaturas acabem por descer pois é quase tudo plano.


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Ago 2022 às 10:11)

Outro factor que pode estar a adicionar um ligeiro factor de severidade é a seca extrema em trás-os-montes que já vem desde o Inverno, já que esteve sempre com valores muito baixos de água no solo. 

Claro que o factor sinóptico explica o calor extremo nessa região, mas esta particularidade este ano pode estar a ajudar a tornar um verão ainda mais excepcional do que seria se tivéssemos tido um inverno mais normal relativamente à precipitação. 

Há inclusivamente alguns estudos sobre a influência da seca nas ondas de calor na Europa que referem este factor extra. Solos muito secos, naturalmente aquecem muito mais rapidamente devido à sua capacidade calorífica ser muito menor comparativamente a quando tem algum conteúdo em água.


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2022 às 10:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> O facto de ser uma área muito montanhosa acaba por aprisionar o calor, muitas vezes quando existe descidas de temperatura toda aquela zona acaba por arrefecer no dia a seguir a uma descida generalizada de temperaturas no país.
> Os vales aquecem imenso no verão e os ventos de noroeste e oeste muitas vezes chegam lá já quentes quase sem qualquer impacto na temperatura.
> Ao contrário do Alentejo que basta haver algum vento mais forte de noroeste/oeste para que todo o calor seja arrastado e as temperaturas acabem por descer pois é quase tudo plano.



Bem-vindo de novo à nossa "casa" da meteorologia!


----------



## AnDré (2 Ago 2022 às 11:18)

jamestorm disse:


> Tenho família perto de Mirandela que dizem que não há memória de uma coisa assim por aqueles lados... Há carvalhos e castanheiros a morrer por falta de água, mas o calor é que espanta os mais velhos: por ser tão absurdo. É uma área habituado ao calor, mas nunca houve nada assim tão severo. As pessoas de idade estão a sofrer muito e isso não está a passar na comunicação social.
> 
> O que pode estar a provocar este tipo de calor em Trás-os-Montes?


A região de Trás-os-montes está a ser particularmente afetada pela seca e pelo calor severo. 
Ainda hoje quando vinha trabalhar os tipos da rádio diziam com espanto que a cidade mais quente do país ia ser Bragança com 40ºC. 

Por outro lado, e como já o referi noutro seguimento, a região dispõe agora de uma grande albufeira no Sabor (com dimensão semelhante a Castelo de Bode) que podia dar um enorme folgo a toda a região. E com a vantagem de poder fazer bombagem da água do Douro. Haja vontade!


----------



## Paulo H (2 Ago 2022 às 11:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> O facto de ser uma área muito montanhosa acaba por aprisionar o calor, muitas vezes quando existe descidas de temperatura toda aquela zona acaba por arrefecer no dia a seguir a uma descida generalizada de temperaturas no país.
> Os vales aquecem imenso no verão e os ventos de noroeste e oeste muitas vezes chegam lá já quentes quase sem qualquer impacto na temperatura.
> Ao contrário do Alentejo que basta haver algum vento mais forte de noroeste/oeste para que todo o calor seja arrastado e as temperaturas acabem por descer pois é quase tudo plano.


Bem vindo a casa!

Não discordando do que referes, eu acrescentaria que ao contrário de outros anos passados, as ondas de calor duravam menos dias. Eu entendo a coisa assim: A massa de ar quente e seca é transportada desde África para a península e por cada dia que passa consegue entrar mais e mais adentro, quase até à costa norte da península (é uma questão de dias até lá chegar). Ao atravessar a península o ar quente seca tudo à sua passagem, e dia após dia, chegamos ao ponto de encontrar temperaturas mais altas no norte do que no sul. Portanto é uma questão de tempo, de várias ondas de calor sucessivas, sem brisas marítimas e da massa de ar encontrar solo / vegetação seca, para que as temperaturas sigam aumentando no seu trajeto para norte. 

A geologia caraterística do distrito de Bragança não é favorável ao armazenamento de água no subsolo, e por essa razão encontramos vários locais atualmente abastecidos de água por viaturas. No resto do país com geologia mais favorável, a sorte é que ainda choveu alguma coisa tardiamente, porque se tivesse chovido apenas no inverno (choveu muito pouco), então estaria mesmo tudo seco: poços, ribeiros, ribeiras..


----------



## frederico (2 Ago 2022 às 13:25)

Estive uns dias no Algarve. Há uma semana cortaram a água agrícola devido a uma fuga, e coincidiu com as máximas de 40 graus no extremo sotavento e a nortada quente. As tomateiras, pés de milho, as abóboras e as melancias da horta, tudo ficou queimado. Uma macieira jovem ficou toda queimada, não sei se irá sobreviver. Várias árvores murcharam mas já recuperaram com a rega na terça-feira. 

A Oeste de Tavira as amendoeiras já estão amarelas, recordo que a Oeste de Tavira choveu muito menos que a Leste. Em Cacela as amendoeiras ainda estão verdes, choveu quase dentro da média.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Ago 2022 às 13:44)

frederico disse:


> Estive uns dias no Algarve. Há uma semana cortaram a água agrícola devido a uma fuga, e coincidiu com as máximas de 40 graus no extremo sotavento e a nortada quente. As tomateiras, pés de milho, as abóboras e as melancias da horta, tudo ficou queimado. Uma macieira jovem ficou toda queimada, não sei se irá sobreviver. Várias árvores murcharam mas já recuperaram com a rega na terça-feira.
> 
> A Oeste de Tavira as amendoeiras já estão amarelas, recordo que a Oeste de Tavira choveu muito menos que a Leste. Em Cacela as amendoeiras ainda estão verdes, choveu quase dentro da média.


Por acaso até gosto de cultivar melancia, melão, meloa, embora já há 3 anos que não o faço, mas cultivei durante uns 10 anos sem qualquer experiencia. A experiencia fui ganhando ao longo dos anos e uma coisa que aprendi e que faz parte do trato cultural passado entre gerações, é que as culturas não devem ser regadas na hora de mais calor. O ideal é regar ao nascer do sol e também ao anoitecer.

Tudo tem uma razão de ser..
É normal as plantas murcharem nas horas de mais calor! É uma proteção natural, com 2 propósitos:
- Reduzir a exposição das folhas ao sol, pois com menor superfície, as perdas por evapotranspiração são minimizadas; - Reduzir ao mínimo a condução de água pelo caule até à superfície das folhas, para evitar serem cozidas.

Mas há ainda outra razão importante! É preferível não regar, do que regar nas horas de mais calor. É que acima de 32ºC as plantas não têm capacidade de absorção da água. Por consequência, a água com que regamos, aquece à superfície da terra e fica estagnada ao nível das raízes, favorecendo o seu apodrecimento, pois torna-se um meio quente e húmido favorável a doenças causadas por fungos. Portanto o que fiz foi adaptar as horas de rega automática por gota a gota, para depois das 20H00, com mais uma rega pelas 06H00 e uma outra pelas 10H00.

A rega gota a gota tem ainda outra vantagem, além de ser mais eficiente em termos de gastos de água: a rega por aspersão molha as folhas e depois com o calor e o sol direto entram em cozimento e já não recuperam. No dia seguinte algumas folhas podem aparecer secas pelo menos parcialmente.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Ago 2022 às 13:47)

O futuro tem de ser repensado em termos de utilização da água: 
- Mais pontos de água para o combate aos incêndios;
- Utilização do tratamento de águas residuais para a agricultura e rega de jardins municipais.

Estamos a desperdiçar a água que consumimos e que é um bem precioso.


----------



## frederico (2 Ago 2022 às 14:25)

Sim nós ali só regamos ao final da tarde aliás andei a regar com uma lanterna à noite pois antes do sol se pôr era impossível tal era a intensidade do sol!


----------



## frederico (2 Ago 2022 às 14:32)

Nós nos jardins deveríamos apostar em vegetação nativa adaptada ao nosso clima e espécies europeias da nossa latitude, os relvados desperdiçam imensa água e os grandes espaços calcetados e asfaltados também são um problema.


----------



## hurricane (2 Ago 2022 às 16:32)

frederico disse:


> Nós nos jardins deveríamos apostar em vegetação nativa adaptada ao nosso clima e espécies europeias da nossa latitude, os relvados desperdiçam imensa água e os grandes espaços calcetados e asfaltados também são um problema.



É verdade. Aliás tenho visto vários videos sobre praticas que se comecam a fazer em Estados como o Arizona e California. Acabar com os relvados que para além de consumir muita água, sao um desastre para a biodiversidade, apostar em vegetacao nativa e resistente ao sol e criar areas de armazenamento de agua no solo quando chove.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Ago 2022 às 16:41)

Tem piada que eu passei há uns 3 anos, por Troia e encontrei jardins com Estevas e estavam bem tratados. Pensei para mim.. aqui acham engraçado ter estevas nos jardins, que até são giras quando florescem, mas de resto são plantas nativas resinosas muito resistentes à seca e que gostam de sol direto.

Link: Estevas


----------



## frederico (2 Ago 2022 às 17:11)

Em Inglaterra usam hibridos de Cistus nos jardins e também alecrim ou loureiro. Temos em Portugal um bom jardim de nativas na Gulbenkian.  Idealmente os jardins deveriam ficar nos vales e junto às linhas de água como já era defendido nos anos 60 pelo Arquitecto Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles mas não temos gente capaz nas autarquias e no Estado para isto.

No Algarve tenho um jardim de nativas e exóticas adaptadas ao nosso clima e ao fim de uns anos a erva quass desapareceu. No Verão aguenta bem a nortadada quente. Na escolha das árvores é preciso ter em conta o tipo de solo. Uma alfarrobeira, por exemplo, pode ser a árvore central de um jardim, e bem cuidada pode atingir grandes dimensões.

No Algarve recomendo...

- em solos de campinas perto de poços e noras ou de linhas de água freixo, choupo, alamo, lodao, e em alguns casos pontuais nogueiras algarvias, ulmeiro, amieiro e carvalhos, Quercus extremadurensis, Quercus marianica e Quercus canariensis. Estas árvores precisam de rega semanal nos primeiros anos de Maio a Outubro.

- em solos mais secos do litoral e barrocal, azinheira, sobreiro, pinheiro-manso, pinheiro-bravo, pinheiro-de-Alepo, cedro-do-Atlas, cipreste, alfarrobeira, amendoeira, figueira, oliveira, zambujeiro, medronheiro, piorno, Quercus faginea algarvio, palmeira algarvia e palmeira das Canárias, loendreiros. É altamente recomendável rega nos primeiros anos em especial em episódios de calor fora do normal.

Em Portugal ainda faz muita confusão a utilização de árvores de fruto e de nativas em jardinagem. É preciso quebrar o preconceito.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2022 às 18:29)

frederico disse:


> Estive uns dias no Algarve. Há uma semana cortaram a água agrícola devido a uma fuga, e coincidiu com as máximas de 40 graus no extremo sotavento e a nortada quente. As tomateiras, pés de milho, as abóboras e as melancias da horta, tudo ficou queimado. Uma macieira jovem ficou toda queimada, não sei se irá sobreviver. Várias árvores murcharam mas já recuperaram com a rega na terça-feira.
> 
> A Oeste de Tavira as amendoeiras já estão amarelas, recordo que a Oeste de Tavira choveu muito menos que a Leste. Em Cacela as amendoeiras ainda estão verdes, choveu quase dentro da média.


Vai ao Inter na Altura, que tens lá melancias, melões, tomates e não tens trabalho pá. Cultiva é alfarrobeiras que a alfarroba ainda chega aos 100 €, isso sim, dá pouco trabalho para manter elas e depois é só colher, há uns anos experimentei semear melancia e melão, uma coisa pequena como teste a melancia ficou toda queimada, o melão ficou do tamanho duma ameixa, desisti logo, agora compro isso no Auchan.


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2022 às 22:48)

frederico disse:


> Em Inglaterra usam hibridos de Cistus nos jardins e também alecrim ou loureiro. Temos em Portugal um bom jardim de nativas na Gulbenkian.  Idealmente os jardins deveriam ficar nos vales e junto às linhas de água como já era defendido nos anos 60 pelo Arquitecto Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles mas não temos gente capaz nas autarquias e no Estado para isto.
> 
> No Algarve tenho um jardim de nativas e exóticas adaptadas ao nosso clima e ao fim de uns anos a erva quass desapareceu. No Verão aguenta bem a nortadada quente. Na escolha das árvores é preciso ter em conta o tipo de solo. Uma alfarrobeira, por exemplo, pode ser a árvore central de um jardim, e bem cuidada pode atingir grandes dimensões.
> 
> ...



 Excelentes informações e sugestões, deviam estar também no tópico da Biodiversidade e talvez da Seca.

Há algumas alfarrobeiras aqui pelos "jardins" ressequidos da zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria, e tudo o que alcanço ou apanho até do chão, acabado de caír, é sempre bem aproveitado todos os anos. Não vejo quase ninguém a fazer o mesmo, não se dá o devido valor a estas e outras árvores em ambiente urbano. Também apanho por aqui limões, figos, laranjas, alperces, nêsperas ( e bem boas), azeitonas pretas, romãs, pinhões.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2022 às 23:24)

StormRic disse:


> Excelentes informações e sugestões, deviam estar também no tópico da Biodiversidade e talvez da Seca.
> 
> Há algumas alfarrobeiras aqui pelos "jardins" ressequidos da zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria, e tudo o que alcanço ou apanho até do chão, acabado de caír, é sempre bem aproveitado todos os anos. Não vejo quase ninguém a fazer o mesmo, não se dá o devido valor a estas e outras árvores em ambiente urbano. Também apanho por aqui limões, figos, laranjas, alperces, nêsperas ( e bem boas), azeitonas pretas, romãs, pinhões.


A ignorância poderá ser uma grande razão para as pessoas não apanharem. Há um desconhecimento gritante sobre árvores, em geral, em Portugal. Devem contar-se pelos dedos de uma mão o número de pessoas fora do Algarve que sabem reconhecer uma alfarrobeira


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2022 às 23:45)

A diferença entre o litoral e o interior hoje  
O verão é isto de forma constante, nevoeiro e casacos no litoral e cubos de gelo no colchão pra dormir no interior do país.


----------



## microcris (2 Ago 2022 às 23:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> A diferença entre o litoral e o interior hoje
> O verão é isto de forma constante, nevoeiro e casacos no litoral e cubos de gelo no colchão pra dormir no interior do país.


Há bocado estava a morrinhar (Gafanha da Nazaré)


----------



## tonítruo (3 Ago 2022 às 00:49)

Como ainda sou novo no fórum, estou com uma dúvida em relação aos seguimentos meteorológicos mais concretamente à parte de resumir um dia, a maioria apenas diz qual foi a temperatura máxima e mínima do dia.
A minha questão é: o que é a "publicação ideal" para resumir o dia num determinado local, apenas dizer a máxima/mínima e a precipitação, caso chova, ou quanto mais informação melhor?
Eu, por exemplo, digo o valor médio e máximo do ponto de orvalho porque acho relevante aqui na costa sul que costuma ter dias húmidos no verão, mas como sou o único que o faz, fico com a sensação que estou a "poluir" o fórum com informação desnecessária...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2022 às 01:57)

tonítruo disse:


> Como ainda sou novo no fórum, estou com uma dúvida em relação aos seguimentos meteorológicos mais concretamente à parte de resumir um dia, a maioria apenas diz qual foi a temperatura máxima e mínima do dia.
> A minha questão é: o que é a "publicação ideal" para resumir o dia num determinado local, apenas dizer a máxima/mínima e a precipitação, caso chova, ou quanto mais informação melhor?
> Eu, por exemplo, digo o valor médio e máximo do ponto de orvalho porque acho relevante aqui na costa sul que costuma ter dias húmidos no verão, mas como sou o único que o faz, fico com a sensação que estou a "poluir" o fórum com informação desnecessária...


A meu ver, qualquer informação é necessária e bem-vinda. 
Eu normalmente faço referência às máximas e mínimas, pois considero esses os principais parâmetros para resumir o dia e acabou por se tornar um hábito realizar as publicações dessa forma. No entanto, se houver outros valores para destacar, faço-lhes referência também. Em casos de dia com precipitação, com mais vento ou mais humidade coloco também esses valores nas minhas publicações.


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2022 às 03:46)

Isto é pouco menos do que uma calamidade para a região de Mirandela ( e não só): próximos 10 dias com *média de 40ºC nas máximas*??






Como é possível uma tal estabilidade desta situação tão anómala? Não há erro dos modelos nos quais se baseia esta previsão automática?

Esta anomalia incrivelmente estável estende-se a zonas dos quatro distritos. As localidades com médias mais altas das máximas diárias são as estações seguintes, uma em cada distrito, e onde na previsão 10 dias automática as máximas não baixam dos *38ºC* em todo o período:


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2022 às 09:22)

StormRic disse:


> Isto é pouco menos do que uma calamidade para a região de Mirandela ( e não só): próximos 10 dias com *média de 40ºC nas máximas*??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A única coisa que pode safar é que as noites são cada vez maiores, o numero de horas de sol vai diminuindo a bom ritmo.
Começamos a entrar naquela fase no interior em que há amplitudes térmicas de 20ºC e mais.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Ago 2022 às 11:57)

frederico disse:


> Em Inglaterra usam hibridos de Cistus nos jardins e também alecrim ou loureiro. Temos em Portugal um bom jardim de nativas na Gulbenkian.  Idealmente os jardins deveriam ficar nos vales e junto às linhas de água como já era defendido nos anos 60 pelo Arquitecto Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles mas não temos gente capaz nas autarquias e no Estado para isto.
> 
> No Algarve tenho um jardim de nativas e exóticas adaptadas ao nosso clima e ao fim de uns anos a erva quass desapareceu. No Verão aguenta bem a nortadada quente. Na escolha das árvores é preciso ter em conta o tipo de solo. Uma alfarrobeira, por exemplo, pode ser a árvore central de um jardim, e bem cuidada pode atingir grandes dimensões.
> 
> ...


Volto a frizar o grande potencial das "nossas espécies "...Recentemente plantei umas oliveiras já mansas (enxertadas), acho que em Novembro/Dezembro e entretanto tenho regado de 3 em 3 semanas um balde de água e estão verdes e com azeitonas
O mesmo para algumas alfarrobeiras que até me esqueci de regar durante Julho. Foram regadas a última vez em Junho (1 balde de água) e passaram por um mês tórrido e deixem-me adivinhar...estão vivas da silva!
Não é o "verde" que todos esperam mas como nasci num berço de ferro ferrugento é o melhor que se arranja 

Já agora sou adepto de romanzeiras e marmeleiros em jardins. Que espécies espetaculares e resistentes!


----------



## jamestorm (3 Ago 2022 às 12:32)

Mais relatos de calor infernal por Mirandela....não sei onde isto vai parar. Ninguém se lembra de uma coisa assim por aqueles lados. 

E a cair cacimba agora aqui por Alenquer, muito fresco. Este país é de loucos ...


----------



## tonítruo (3 Ago 2022 às 12:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu normalmente faço referência às máximas e mínimas, pois considero esses os principais parâmetros para resumir o dia


Pois, a minha dúvida também resulta disto, quais são os melhores parâmetros para resumir um dia, é que na costa, a máxima e a mínima não são tão relevantes quanto no interior, visto que podes ter um dia com 34ºC de máxima e depois a brisa marinha estabilizar a temperatura nos 28ºC durante a tarde toda e no dia seguinte teres máxima de 32ºC mas a brisa estabiliza nos 30ºC ou seja só porque um dia tem uma máxima superior a outro não quer dizer que tenha sido mais "quente".


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2022 às 13:03)

tonítruo disse:


> Pois, a minha dúvida também resulta disto, quais são os melhores parâmetros para resumir um dia, é que na costa, a máxima e a mínima não são tão relevantes quanto no interior, visto que podes ter um dia com 34ºC de máxima e depois a brisa marinha estabilizar a temperatura nos 28ºC durante a tarde toda e no dia seguinte teres máxima de 32ºC mas a brisa estabiliza nos 30ºC ou seja só porque um dia tem uma máxima superior a outro não quer dizer que tenha sido mais "quente".


Independentemente do que aconteça com as temperaturas, a máxima e a mínima são sempre relevantes para resumir o dia, bem como outros parâmetros que aches que devem ser destacados. 
Penso que nunca estarás a encher o fórum com informação desnecessária, seja quais forem os parâmetros que decidas publicar. Poderia dizer-se isso se realizasses publicações constantes onde não houvesse nada de relevante no que diz respeito ao seguimento meteorológico, mas não é o caso.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Ago 2022 às 16:19)

StormRic disse:


> Isto é pouco menos do que uma calamidade para a região de Mirandela ( e não só): próximos 10 dias com *média de 40ºC nas máximas*??





jamestorm disse:


> Mais relatos de calor infernal por Mirandela....não sei onde isto vai parar. Ninguém se lembra de uma coisa assim por aqueles lados.


Nada neste verão tem sido normal. As más notícias é que até ao final da primeira quinzena de Setembro é sempre plausível entrar mais outra onda de calor capaz de fazer subir as temperaturas aos 40ºC. Infelizmente a procissão ainda vai no adro. 

Este verão de 2022 vai ficar na memória de muito boa gente .


----------



## Cesar (4 Ago 2022 às 19:23)

Depois deste fim de semana vai voltar a apertar o calor.


----------



## StormRic (5 Ago 2022 às 03:27)

Cesar disse:


> Depois deste fim de semana vai voltar a apertar o calor.


Onde? Que regiões?


----------



## tonítruo (5 Ago 2022 às 09:38)

O nevoeiro até ultrapassa a fronteira com Espanha.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2022 às 09:53)

tonítruo disse:


> O nevoeiro até ultrapassa a fronteira com Espanha.
> Ver anexo 1953


Dá logo perceber aí quais são as áreas montanhosas do país.
É por isso que o interior norte e parte do interior centro não conseguem arrefecer.


----------



## tonítruo (5 Ago 2022 às 15:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Dá logo perceber aí quais são as áreas montanhosas do país.
> É por isso que o interior norte e parte do interior centro não conseguem arrefecer.


E o litoral sul, eu até gosto de nevoeiro, mas infelizmente é ainda mais raro que chuva por aqui (ou seja extremamente raro ).


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2022 às 17:28)

tonítruo disse:


> E o litoral sul, eu até gosto de nevoeiro, mas infelizmente é ainda mais raro que chuva por aqui (ou seja extremamente raro ).


 Depois como é que nós víamos as vistas com o nevoeiro.  Sim, é bastante raro só em situações muito raras é que existe.


----------



## Cesar (5 Ago 2022 às 20:08)

StormRic disse:


> Onde? Que regiões?


Deve ser em geral, o litoral deve aquecer bem.


----------



## tonítruo (5 Ago 2022 às 22:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> (...) com exceção de alguns locais do Algarve e do vale do Sado onde se prevê valores *abaixo* do normal (-3 a -0.25°C). (...)


Que grande sorte como é possível haver anomalia negativa aqui quanto há anomalia positiva em todo o lado?


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2022 às 22:27)

tonítruo disse:


> Que grande sorte como é possível haver anomalia negativa aqui quanto há anomalia positiva em todo o lado?


Devido ao facto de o vento de Sudoeste ser dominante nos próximos dias.
Graças a isso, os nevoeiros deverão continuar pelo Litoral Ocidental, mas a temperatura da água do mar vai estar agradável.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Ago 2022 às 06:49)

Mês de julho foi ″excecional″ e o mais quente dos últimos 92 anos
					

O mês de julho foi o mais quente dos últimos 92 anos, com temperaturas quase sempre acima do normal e com um registo de 47º C em Pinhão, um novo extremo para julho no continente.




					www.jn.pt
				




Julho de 2022 ficará para a história, mas nessa notícias o mais preocupante ainda é que os períodos de Janeiro a Julho mais quentes foram os de 2017, 2020 e 2022!


----------



## Cesar (6 Ago 2022 às 07:19)

Será que vai existir alguma instabilidade nos próximos dias, existe alguma probabilidade.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Ago 2022 às 08:03)

Vai começar a infinidade de dezembro às miseráveis de praia.... Aliás já começou..

Nem 8 nem 80.

Nevoeiros miseráveis!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Ago 2022 às 09:24)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vai começar a infinidade de dezembro às miseráveis de praia.... Aliás já começou..
> 
> Nem 8 nem 80.
> 
> ...


Os melhores meses de praia são setembro e outubro, já houve verões bem "piores"na costa em relação ao nevoeiro.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Ago 2022 às 10:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Os melhores meses de praia são setembro e outubro, já houve verões bem "piores"na costa em relação ao nevoeiro.


Vamos com uma semana de nevoeiros que na maioria dos casos nao chegam a dispersar nas praias.. e para continuar...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Ago 2022 às 10:22)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vamos com uma semana de nevoeiros que na maioria dos casos nao chegam a dispersar nas praias.. e para continuar...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Eu diria que isso é o habitual na zona Oeste. Lembro-me de ir dia sim dia não quando era mais jovem á Nazaré e estarem 90% dos dias céu nublado.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2022 às 16:11)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Eu diria que isso é o habitual na zona Oeste. Lembro-me de ir dia sim dia não quando era mais jovem á Nazaré e estarem 90% dos dias céu nublado.



Em criança nos anos 60 passava longas férias na Praia Grande em Sintra. O hábito era ir de casaco para a praia e quase todo o dia ouvia-se a ronca de aviso do Cabo da Roca, som que me ficou bem gravado na memória. Isso e o sabor único das batatas fritas caseiras vendidas na praia por uma senhora de cesto à cabeça.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Ago 2022 às 18:42)

Entretanto começam a haver indícios nos modelos de que deveremos ter um novo período mais quente lá para 15 de agosto. Ainda é cedo para confirmar, mas parece que Portugal vai estar fora da "pluma africana" por pouco tempo...


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2022 às 10:13)

E eu todo contente com a corrente de norte... O ponto de orvalho vai diminuir  Ou não 








---

O aviso no GC está amarelo apenas e só porque a convecção  está, felizmente, persistentemente no mar (especialmente Pico). A água precipitável ronda os 40 milímetros... dá para laranja/vermelho.











Como bónus, _overshooting tops_:


----------



## frederico (8 Ago 2022 às 00:38)

É digno de ser estudado o fenómeno que persiste em Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro

Hoje a região voltou a ter máximas a roçar os 40 graus quando no Alentejo ficaram abaixo da média, ou seja, abaixo dos 32 ou 33 graus em muitos locais. No Porto tivemos apenas 22 graus de máxima... 

O calor instalou-se para lá do Marão e não há meio de escapar. Fazia falta que ocorresse a passagem do rabo de uma frente como ocorre em média 2 ou 3 vezes no Verão a Norte de Montejunto-Estrela para varrer a bolsa de ar quente.


----------



## Stormlover (8 Ago 2022 às 01:20)

A situação no interior norte é medonha, tanto calor, tanto tempo, valores de evapotranspiração elevados continuamente derivado ao mesmo, numa zona que já está sequíssima. As trovoadas de Quarta poderão aliviar localmente mas é só. 
Ja para não falar que para apagar os fogos é preciso muita água, eu só espero que chova no Outono....


----------



## Cesar (8 Ago 2022 às 07:10)

Pois o panorama não está famoso para os próximos tempos.


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Ago 2022 às 14:25)

Cheira-me a que Setembro vai ser animado .
Quanto a Agosto, mais fresco no Litoral, mais quente no interior, mas nada de mais.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Ago 2022 às 14:32)

Northern Lights disse:


> Cheira-me a que Setembro vai ser animado .
> Quanto a Agosto, mais fresco no Litoral, mais quente no interior, mas nada de mais.


Espero bem que sim se for como do ano passado (falando para a zona de Coimbra) era muito bom.


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2022 às 17:02)




----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 17:33)

Completamente descontrolado novamente, apanhou a floresta outra vez, no vale de Verdelhos e talvez mais:


----------



## hurricane (8 Ago 2022 às 17:34)

Orion disse:


>



Isso nao é trovoada, é uma discoteca!


----------



## frederico (8 Ago 2022 às 17:57)

Às 16 horas.

20 graus no Porto, 38 em Mirandela, 28 em Beja. O fenómeno continua. Horrível.


----------



## frederico (8 Ago 2022 às 19:16)

hurricane disse:


> Isso nao é trovoada, é uma discoteca!


Já vi uma assim no Algarve, Agosto de 2007, tinha relâmpagos e raios sem parar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2022 às 19:20)

hurricane disse:


> Isso nao é trovoada, é uma discoteca!


É uma camel party!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Ago 2022 às 22:00)

Orion disse:


>


A quantidade de energia existente na atmosfera para haver essa quantidade de relâmpagos.


----------



## tonítruo (8 Ago 2022 às 23:00)

frederico disse:


> Já vi uma assim no Algarve, Agosto de 2007, tinha relâmpagos e raios sem parar.


A que houve a 14 de setembro do ano passado também foi assim na fase inicial, quando ainda estava sobre o mar.



Meninodasnuvens disse:


> A quantidade de energia existente na atmosfera para haver essa quantidade de relâmpagos.


Aquelas zonas têm muito combustível para produzir trovoadas valentes, sol forte e massas de água muito quentes fornecedoras de humidade (o Golfo Pérsico e o Mar Vermelho) a questão é haver circunstâncias onde se usufrua desse combustível...


----------



## tonítruo (8 Ago 2022 às 23:07)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> A quantidade de energia existente na atmosfera para haver essa quantidade de relâmpagos.


Mas a maior que alguma vez vi em vídeo é esta:

Nada bate a zona centro/este da América do Norte no que diz respeito a giga-trovoadas...


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2022 às 09:57)

tonítruo disse:


> Nada bate a zona centro/este da América do Norte no que diz respeito a giga-trovoadas...



Ninguém bate a publicidade dessa zona, sem dúvida. Contudo...

Em termos de intensidade, há equivalente  https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-07268-2



> The line of thunderstorms that often form along the Andes looks very similar to the ones in the central United States that often produce tornadoes. But the Argentinian storms are larger and, for some reason, don’t spawn tornadoes nearly as often as the US storms do.
> 
> “That’s one of the mysteries we want to answer, why there are so few tornadoes,” says Steve Nesbitt, an atmospheric scientist at the University of Illinois in Urbana-Champaign who heads RELAMPAGO.



Em termos de quantidade, há bem melhores  https://www.vaisala.com/en/annual-lightning-report


----------



## frederico (9 Ago 2022 às 11:03)

A caminho de mais um dia de forno para lá do Marão. Impressionante a duração do fenómeno. O ar quente injectado há mais de duas semanas não desaparece.

Ontem Beja nem chegou aos 30 mas no Interior Norte houve locais a roçar os 40... com o Porto a 22 graus.


----------



## tonítruo (9 Ago 2022 às 11:59)

Orion disse:


> Em termos de intensidade, há equivalente  https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-07268-2


Sim, há mais locais que conseguem ter super-células grandes como a Austrália, por exemplo.
Mas aquela área na América do Norte não é a que têm maior densidade?



> The line of thunderstorms that often form along the Andes looks very similar to the ones in the central United States that often produce tornadoes. But the Argentinian storms are larger and, for some reason, don’t spawn tornadoes nearly as often as the US storms do.


Bem, então quer dizer que essas são mais seguras para fotografar já que há menor risco de ser engolido por um tornado...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Ago 2022 às 12:52)

Calor onde andas!?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Costa (9 Ago 2022 às 13:56)

frederico disse:


> A caminho de mais um dia de forno para lá do Marão. Impressionante a duração do fenómeno. O ar quente injectado há mais de duas semanas não desaparece.
> 
> Ontem Beja nem chegou aos 30 mas no Interior Norte houve locais a roçar os 40... com o Porto a 22 graus.


No vale da Vilariça a temperatura rondou sempre os 41/42°C durante a tarde de ontem.


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2022 às 13:57)

tonítruo disse:


> Sim, há mais locais que conseguem ter super-células grandes como a Austrália, por exemplo.
> Mas aquela área na América do Norte não é a que têm maior densidade?



https://www.weather.gov/jetstream/tstorms_intro vs https://unciencia.unc.edu.ar/fisica/en-cordoba-se-originarian-las-tormentas-mas-intensas-del-mundo/

O fascínio pelos EUA advém da intensidade das tempestades mas também há muita ajuda da proximidade geográfica, familiaridade com a língua e o enorme investimento que é feito na meteorologia.

Os EUA são um país muito grande. A Flórida é o estado onde mais raios ocorrem mas há poucas super-células. Muitas(!) trombas-d'água mas poucos 'tornados'.

Novamente, é expectável que os EUA tenham mais cobertura devido à espetacularidade dos eventos...

 https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/07/22/magazine/worst-storms-argentina.html



> Until the launch of global weather satellites in the 1990s, this level of sampling and detection wasn’t widely available outside North America. When NASA deployed its Tropical Rainfall Measuring Mission in 1997, the satellite offered the first comprehensive look at the entire world’s weather. And part of what it revealed was an enormous regional variability in the size and intensity of storms. In Argentina, in particular, around the Sierras de Córdoba’s sliver of peaks, T.R.M.M. data detected anomalous cloud formations on a scale never seen before: 225 lightning flashes a minute, enormous hail and thunderheads reaching almost 70,000 feet.



... mas também expõe a nossa ignorância das redondezas. Qual é o país europeu em que ocorrem mais tornados? 



---


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Ago 2022 às 14:26)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Calor onde andas!?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Basta ires para o interior, eu cá já estou farto dele e desejoso que o verão termine.


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2022 às 14:39)

Vai ser giro quando o Niño voltar...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Ago 2022 às 15:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> Basta ires para o interior, eu cá já estou farto dele e desejoso que o verão termine.


Sim David acredito.
Aqui pelo litoral tem estado bem ameno...
Isto repartido era melhor.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Ago 2022 às 17:26)

Não era melhor terem um bocadinho de vergonha antes de virem pedir mais calor, sobretudo quando já morreram centenas de pessoas este ano devido ao mesmo? Tenham lá calma, o verão ainda não acabou e não há nada que impeça que venha de novo outra vaga de calor ainda este mês ou em setembro!   

Para além disso, mesmo estando uma temperatura mais baixa que no mês passado em geral, a situação está bem melhor na maioria do litoral pois não há nortada e a água está bem amena em toda a costa - mesmo em zonas onde normalmente a água é sempre bem gelada devido ao afloramento costeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2022 às 17:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Sim David acredito.
> Aqui pelo litoral tem estado bem ameno...
> Isto repartido era melhor.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Pois era, mas não é possível porque é assim mesmo o nosso clima. O Litoral tem clima Atlântico, sempre teve e sempre terá, logo, é normal o facto de estar fresco, vento e nublado.
O mapa das estações do IPMA evidencia bem onde o calor anda, com Pinhão a ter o 11º consecutivo acima dos 40ºC e grande parte do interior acima dos 35ºC. A meu ver, as temperaturas do Litoral certamente são bem melhores que este martírio.


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2022 às 18:00)




----------



## Albifriorento (9 Ago 2022 às 18:59)

joralentejano disse:


> A meu ver, as temperaturas do Litoral certamente são bem melhores que este martírio.


O que eu não dava pelos 28ºC de Lisboa... Mas não, lá fora estão 35ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2022 às 20:08)

joralentejano disse:


> O Litoral tem clima Atlântico, sempre teve e sempre terá, logo, é normal o facto de estar fresco, vento e nublado.


Não é normal:


----------



## frederico (9 Ago 2022 às 20:11)

Quase 20 graus de diferença entre Porto e Pinhão na temperatura máxima. A saga continua. Pinhão hoje voltou a passar dos 40 graus. Impressionante.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Ago 2022 às 20:27)

TiagoLC disse:


> Não é normal:


É totalmente normal haver uma semana ou outra com esses valores de temperatura. Qualquer pessoa que viva no litoral e que seja honesta sabe disso...


----------



## David sf (9 Ago 2022 às 20:37)

Ao 9º dia do mês de agosto temos:

- Bragança com uma média das máximas em mais de 2ºC superiores à de Beja (36,8 vs 34,3ºC);
- Anomalia positiva das máximas escandalosa em Bragança (+7,7ºC);
- fortemente positiva em Castelo Branco (+4,5ºC);
- ligeiramente positiva em Beja e Coimbra (~+1ºC) e que nos próximos dias tenderá a baixar;
- ligeiramente negativa em Lisboa e Faro (~-1ºC);
- bastante negativa no Porto (-2,2ºC).

Tendo em vista a previsão para os próximos 10 dias, bastante concordante entre modelos e respectivos quadro de perturbações, já muito dificilmente deixaremos de ter um dos agostos mais frescos das últimas décadas no litoral - provavelmente chegaremos a meados de dia 20 com anomalias abaixo de -2ºC em Lisboa e Porto - e até mesmo no Alentejo - não me lembro recentemente de um agosto com temperaturas na Normal.
Por outro lado, mesmo com a previsível normalização das temperaturas a partir de amanhã, teremos um dos agostos mais quente no Interior Norte e Centro desde que há registos.
O padrão extremamente anormal no pico do verão de predominância de fluxo de sudoeste é o causador destes valores inéditos. A partir do próximo fim-de-semana volta o fluxo de Norte, mas também num padrão pouco normal para a época: não será causado pela depressão térmica no interior da Península, mas sim por uma grande área depressionária próxima das ilhas Britânicas, que impulsionará uma advecção de Norte com descida forte das temperaturas em todo o país, excepto Algarve.


----------



## Hawk (9 Ago 2022 às 20:38)

Talvez a "novidade" deste ano seja a extensão deste efeito mais para o interior do que é normal.

Dias consecutivos de neblina (e digo mesmo dia completo) na zona da praia de Matosinhos são perfeitamente normais em Agosto, mesmo que o padrão habitual seja esta neblina levantar antes da hora de almoço. E diferenças de temperatura na ordem dos 7/8°C entre Matosinhos e o Porto/Maia também o são.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2022 às 20:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Não deixa de ser normal aparecerem episódios assim. Acho que quem vive no Litoral, como é o teu caso, certamente já presenciou semanas mais frescas e com nevoeiros durante o verão.


Em junho e julho, sim, é normal com a nortada. Em agosto tende a melhorar em todo o litoral. Portanto, sim, agosto está a ser fora do normal, principalmente no litoral norte. Com as previsões dos próximos dias, a anomalia negativa vai manter-se.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2022 às 20:52)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> É totalmente normal haver uma semana ou outra com esses valores de temperatura. Qualquer pessoa que viva no litoral e que seja honesta sabe disso...


É só analisar os dados dos últimos dias. Não é muito difícil...


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2022 às 21:13)

David sf disse:


> Ao 9º dia do mês de agosto temos:
> 
> - Bragança com uma média das máximas em mais de 2ºC superiores à de Beja (36,8 vs 34,3ºC);
> - Anomalia positiva das máximas escandalosa em Bragança (+7,7ºC);
> ...


Faz lembrar Julho de 2019. Interior norte a ferver e baixo alentejo e algarve com anomalia negativa:


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2022 às 21:17)

Vou buscar as mantas com o frio que está em Agosto.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 21:55)

TiagoLC disse:


> Não é normal:


É mais correcto dizer que está abaixo da média, porque talvez ainda se enquadre dentro do 4º e 5º decis (Normal inclui do 4º ao 7º decis, sendo que a mediana pode ser bastante inferior à média). Para se dizer que não é normal, será preciso que esteja incluído nos 30% de anos da série que tiveram os valores mais baixos no período em estudo (neste caso o mês de Agosto).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2022 às 00:21)

A ladaínha que mais se repetia todos os verões da minha infância, passada essencialmente na FF era: 'isto lá para o meio-dia abre e chega o sol.' Perdi a conta às vezes em que ia à praia (bastante contra a vontade, diga-se) enquanto molinhava. A mais memorável foi aquela em que o meu pai estava debaixo do chapéu a proteger-se do chuvisco enquanto me vigiava na água, em Buarcos, e me manda sair do mar porque estava a chover. Respondi: 'mas eu já estou molhada!'. Rimos bastante e lá continuei no mar toda contente.


----------



## tonítruo (10 Ago 2022 às 01:12)

Será!?


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 02:01)

tonítruo disse:


> Será!?



Por enquanto é apenas uma previsão. No que toca à região do continente vejo densidades entre 2 e 10. É mau, se não fôr acompanhado de bons aguaceiros.


----------



## Northern Lights (10 Ago 2022 às 21:57)

É assustador o que se está a passar um pouco por toda a Europa e quiçá, Hemisfério norte. Ondas de calor e secas por todo o lado.
Penso que tudo está a avançar muito depressa. Começo a temer seriamente que não restarão muitos mais anos ( uns 40/50) até que a vida se torne insustentável para a vida humana neste planeta, se não forem tomadas medidas drásticas para travar o AG e as AC .

Não é alarmismo. É uma constatação.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Ago 2022 às 22:12)

Northern Lights disse:


> É assustador o que se está a passar um pouco por toda a Europa e quiçá, Hemisfério norte. Ondas de calor e secas por todo o lado.
> Penso que tudo está a avançar muito depressa. Começo a temer seriamente que não restarão muitos mais anos ( uns 40/50) até que a vida se torne insustentável para a vida humana neste planeta, se não forem tomadas medidas drásticas para travar o AG e as AC .
> 
> Não é alarmismo. É uma constatação.



Não concordo, as pessoas simplesmente vão ter que se adaptar e arranjar alternativas, ir viver mais para o litoral, arranjar maneira de obter água de outras maneiras, etc.

Não te esqueças que o crescimento da tecnologia é uma exponencial e o que se descobriu até agora não vai ser nada comparável com o que se vai ter descoberto daqui a 50 anos.


----------



## tonítruo (10 Ago 2022 às 22:16)

Northern Lights disse:


> Começo a temer seriamente que não restarão muitos mais anos ( uns 40/50) até que a vida se torne insustentável para a vida humana neste planeta, se não forem tomadas medidas drásticas para travar o AG e as AC .


Isso nunca irá acontecer, claro que há muita área sustentável que o deixará de ser, mas haverá sempre área sustentável...


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2022 às 22:41)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Não te esqueças que o crescimento da tecnologia é uma exponencial e o que se descobriu até agora não vai ser nada comparável com o que se vai ter descoberto daqui a 50 anos.





Quem puder, que compre. É que ainda nenhuma mente brilhante pensou que mais cedo ou mais tarde os veículos voadores terão que ter critérios de segurança absurdamente apertados como os aviões/helicópteros ... tornando-os inviáveis para o consumo geral.



Tecnologia ultra-moderna é extremamente dispendiosa... daí que ainda se use muito carvão. Esperança dá bem-estar mas não é propriamente grande estratégia.

Acrescento que aumento da população global e (especialmente) da qualidade de vida = maior consumo de recursos (tendencialmente exóticos/raros) e devastação ambiental. Turbinas e painés solares não são recicláveis e são altamente poluentes (e precisam de petróleo)...


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2022 às 22:58)

'Esperança'

Investir em mísseis (ou _lasers_ para ser chique) para abater uns destes e fazer engenharia reversa. Os da área 51 ninguém acede e ninguém sabe quando é que o 'Dia da Independência' se tornará realidade...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Ago 2022 às 00:13)

Pode ser livre... Mas isto não é um seguimento meteorologico?


----------



## RP20 (11 Ago 2022 às 00:15)

Imagino que com uma média mais recente, as temperaturas ainda estariam ainda mais abaixo da média, mas o IPMA teima em não renovar a média para uma mais recente e não se percebe o porquê. A anomalia na região transmontana é brutal, Pinhão ainda não desceu um único dia dos 40ºC em Agosto


----------



## jamestorm (11 Ago 2022 às 00:27)

Esta onda de Calor que está a ocorrer em Trás-os-Montes devia ser estudada e é algo que não se está a falar suficiente na mídia!! Espero q esteja a passar agora com mudança de fluxo de Norte....


----------



## meteo (11 Ago 2022 às 10:29)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Não concordo, as pessoas simplesmente vão ter que se adaptar e arranjar alternativas, ir viver mais para o litoral, arranjar maneira de obter água de outras maneiras, etc.
> 
> Não te esqueças que o crescimento da tecnologia é uma exponencial e o que se descobriu até agora não vai ser nada comparável com o que se vai ter descoberto daqui a 50 anos.


Percebo a ideia, mas é perigoso pensarmos que conseguimos sempre tudo o que queremos e que nos adaptamos sempre a qualquer circunstância. Porque isso, desculpabiliza sempre o que fazemos em cada momento (ah! depois corrigimos). Foi isso que nos levou até aqui.

Devíamos sim alterar o nosso modo de vida e percebermos de uma vez por todas, que tudo o que fazemos, tem consequências. Obter água de várias maneiras pode ser conseguido na Europa, nem que seja pela dessalinização. Em África há países que não o vão conseguir (muito dispendioso). Não pode ser só adaptação. Devia ser também alteração do nosso modo de vida. A começar obviamente pelos maiores poluentes do mundo. Portugal nesse contexto quase não tem voz, e pouco polui (em percentagem).


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2022 às 11:00)

jamestorm disse:


> Esta onda de Calor que está a ocorrer em Trás-os-Montes devia ser estudada e é algo que não se está a falar suficiente na mídia!! Espero q esteja a passar agora com mudança de fluxo de Norte....


Para quê? É mais interessante fazer resportagens na praia isso é que é importante...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2022 às 12:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vá, são só 4 ou 5 dias, a partir de dia 19/20, a tendência é que as temperaturas subam, não é preciso drama, ainda há muito verão pela frente.


Com vento de leste para vir uma onda de calor. 

Em Julho, Viana do Castelo teve um dia uma anomalia positiva de 13°C, em relação à média que ronda os 26°C, ora se fosse uma anomalia negativa dessa grandeza, teria uma máxima a rondar os 13°C, e seria considerado a idade do gelo.

Ignora-se as anomalias positivas de 10°C, mas basta existir meia dúzia de dias com uma anomalia negativas de 3 ou 4°C, para existir um drama.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2022 às 12:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ignora-se as anomalias positivas de 10°C, mas basta existir meia dúzia de dias com uma anomalia negativas de 3 ou 4°C, para existir um drama.


Já no inverno, os amantes do frio ignoram as anomalias negativas mas basta existir uma meia dúzia de dias com anomalia positiva de 3°C ou 4°C para existir um drama.

Isto sempre foi sobre gostos e nada mais. Estamos todos quites, na verdade.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Ago 2022 às 12:39)

Falar de onda de frio é muito bom!


----------



## tonítruo (11 Ago 2022 às 12:44)

meteo disse:


> Percebo a ideia, mas é perigoso pensarmos que conseguimos sempre tudo o que queremos e que nos adaptamos sempre a qualquer circunstância. Porque isso, desculpabiliza sempre o que fazemos em cada momento (ah! depois corrigimos). Foi isso que nos levou até aqui.


Claro, mas o comentário era em resposta a uma afirmação um pouco extremista, isto do aquecimento global, no contexto do ser humano em geral, é um caso de investimento, pois sairá mais barato investir nas alternativas à queima de combustíveis fósseis do que depois andar a ter de deslocar cidades inteiras (ou até em alguns casos países inteiros) ou porque vão ficar submersas devido ao degelo e consequente subida do nível médio do mar ou porque a sua área deixara de ser sustentável devido à desertificação, etc... mas falar como se simplesmente o planeta fosse explodir é um discurso demasiado radical e acho que é uma das razões para ainda haver tanta gente pouco culta que não acredita no aquecimento global, visto que essas opiniões surgem na defensiva/negação desse extremismo, a meu ver.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Ago 2022 às 12:45)

TiagoLC disse:


> Já no inverno, os amantes do frio ignoram as anomalias negativas mas basta existir uma meia dúzia de dias com anomalia positiva de 3°C ou 4°C para existir um drama.
> 
> Isto sempre foi sobre gostos e nada mais. Estamos todos quites, na verdade.


Não concordo.. Uma anomalia positiva de 5° em LIsboa faz com que os dias tenham 40°, se forem por vários dias seguidos, não há como arrefecer as casas. 

Uma anomalia negativa de 5° em Lisboa mete os termómetros perto do 0 (acho eu) e a não ser os sem abrigos, qualquer pessoa que tenha um mínimo aquecedor de 20€ consegue aquecer uma divisão e permanecer na mesma.

Na realidade é mais fácil aquecer algo que arrefecer e é por isso que eu (falo por mim) gosto muito mais das ondas de frio que das ondas de calor.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2022 às 12:56)

TiagoLC disse:


> Já no inverno, os amantes do frio ignoram as anomalias negativas mas basta existir uma meia dúzia de dias com anomalia positiva de 3°C ou 4°C para existir um drama.
> 
> Isto sempre foi sobre gostos e nada mais. Estamos todos quites, na verdade.


Não compares aquilo que não tem comparação.


----------



## tonítruo (11 Ago 2022 às 13:05)

StormRic disse:


> Por enquanto é apenas uma previsão. No que toca à região do continente vejo densidades entre 2 e 10. É mau, se não fôr acompanhado de bons aguaceiros.


Parece que o espetáculo de luzes e efeitos sonoros vai ser cancelado...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2022 às 13:07)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Não concordo.. Uma anomalia positiva de 5° em LIsboa faz com que os dias tenham 40°, se forem por vários dias seguidos, não há como arrefecer as casas.
> 
> Uma anomalia negativa de 5° em Lisboa mete os termómetros perto do 0 (acho eu) e a não ser os sem abrigos, qualquer pessoa que tenha um mínimo aquecedor de 20€ consegue aquecer uma divisão e permanecer na mesma.
> 
> Na realidade é mais fácil aquecer algo que arrefecer e é por isso que eu (falo por mim) gosto muito mais das ondas de frio que das ondas de calor.


Claro. Não foi isso que quis salientar.
Só quero realçar a incoerência de quem critica quem quer calor no verão.
Interessante que são esses que estão sempre a queixar-se no inverno quando não está frio o suficiente. 

Aliás, viu-se nestes últimos dias. Um membro do litoral norte a pedir um pouco mais de calor (não pediu 40°C, calma) e pumba...caiu o carmo e a trindade.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Ago 2022 às 13:32)

TiagoLC disse:


> Claro. Não foi isso que quis salientar.
> Só quero realçar a incoerência de quem critica quem quer calor no verão.
> Interessante que são esses que estão sempre a queixar-se no inverno quando não está frio o suficiente.
> 
> Aliás, viu-se nestes últimos dias. Um membro do litoral norte a pedir um pouco mais de calor (não pediu 40°C, calma) e pumba...caiu o carmo e a trindade.


Querer calor e gostar de ondas de calor como a que vivemos em Julho não tem nada a ver.. Eu próprio critiquei o membro que vive no Alentejo e só pedia temperaturas de 40 e muitos graus para Portugal.. Eu próprio gosto de calor e acho que todos gostamos...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2022 às 13:51)

TiagoLC disse:


> Aliás, viu-se nestes últimos dias. Um membro do litoral norte a pedir um pouco mais de calor (não pediu 40°C, calma) e pumba...caiu o carmo e a trindade.


Se tivesses com mais de 35ºC há dias e dias consecutivos se calhar percebias um bocado esse lado, mas falar é fácil.
A poucos kms do Litoral Norte está uma zona que tem mais de 40ºC há 12 dias seguidos e mais para Sul está um parque natural a arder há 6 dias. Tendo em conta estas situações, até devia ser  muito bom ter tempo fresco, mas enfim.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2022 às 14:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Se tivesses com mais de 35ºC há dias e dias consecutivos se calhar percebias um bocado esse lado, mas falar é fácil.
> A poucos kms do Litoral Norte está uma zona que tem mais de 40ºC há 12 dias seguidos e mais para Sul está um parque natural a arder há 6 dias. Tendo em conta estas situações, até devia ser bom ter tempo fresco, mas pelos vistos para alguns não é.


Aí está o vosso problema. Para vocês uma pessoa que queira ter 27°C em vez de 22°C no litoral é a mesma pessoa que deseja 40°C e não quer saber dos incêndios devastadores no interior.
São gostos!
Não é por eu gostar muito da minha caminha que não quero saber de quem não tem uma. Não é por eu gostar de comer bem que não quero saber de quem passa fome. Não é por gostar de 30°C no litoral que eu não quero saber dos incêndios e de quem sofre com este calor. Aprendam a separar as coisas.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2022 às 14:20)

TiagoLC disse:


> Aí está o vosso problema. Para vocês uma pessoa que queira ter 27°C em vez de 22°C no litoral é a mesma pessoa que deseja 40°C e não quer saber dos incêndios devastadores no interior.
> São gostos!
> Não é por eu gostar muito da minha caminha que não quero saber de quem não tem uma. Não é por eu gostar de comer bem que não quero saber de quem passa fome. Não é por gostar de 30°C no litoral que eu não quero saber dos incêndios e de quem sofre com este calor. Aprendam a separar as coisas.


Eu não disse que quem gosta de calor no litoral não quer saber dos incêndios. Disse sim que, tendo em conta o que se tem passado no interior nestes dias, se devia considerar o tempo mais fresco como uma coisa boa e não um motivo para haver logo posts onde é referido que não há calor. 
Aprende também a interpretar as coisas de forma correta. Passa bem!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Ago 2022 às 14:28)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> e acho que todos gostamos...


Eu cá não. Isso não quer dizer que não perceba a sua necessidade e utilidade. Que não perceba que no verão é normal estar calor (sem excessos com consequências nefastas, naturalmente!). O problema, para além dos excessos que temos vivido no Verão, é que o calor tem ultrapassado as fronteiras temporais daquilo que seria normal.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2022 às 14:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu não disse que quem gosta de calor no litoral não quer saber dos incêndios. Disse sim que, tendo em conta o que se tem passado no interior nestes dias, se devia considerar o tempo mais fresco como uma coisa boa e não um motivo para haver logo posts onde é referido que não há calor.
> Aprende também a interpretar as coisas de forma correta. Passa bem!


Uma pessoa a levar com 20°C a semana toda, obviamente que não vai considerar o frio como algo bom na circunstância em que está. Mas se seria ótimo para o interior? Claro que sim.
Levam tão a peito o que cada um gosta ou deixa de gostar, não entendo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Ago 2022 às 18:22)

20°C não é frio. Pode ser fresco. Pode ser desagradável se houver vento. Mas frio é outra coisa.


----------



## RP20 (12 Ago 2022 às 00:41)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> 20°C não é frio. Pode ser fresco. Pode ser desagradável se houver vento. Mas frio é outra coisa.


É frio para o Verão, porque uma pessoa que quer estar na praia com tempo mais quentinho, não vai querer 20ºC e nortada. Como vives em Viseu, fartas-te de calor facilmente e queres é fugir para esses tais 20ºC gelados com nortada (acentua a sensação de frio), como se tem de perceber que quem está na praia, quer passar uma semaninha no interior com temperaturas bem acima dos 30ºC para poder usufruir de uma piscina sem ter que sentir frio. O Tiago tem toda a razão, se todos nós estivermos na pele uns dos outros, tudo se tornaria mais fácil de compreender e escusavam-se estas discussões que não levam a lado nenhum.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Ago 2022 às 00:50)

RP20 disse:


> É frio para o Verão, porque uma pessoa que quer estar na praia com tempo mais quentinho, não vai querer 20ºC e nortada. Como vives em Viseu, fartas-te de calor facilmente e queres é fugir para esses tais 20ºC gelados com nortada (acentua a sensação de frio), como se tem de perceber que quem está na praia, quer passar uma semaninha no interior com temperaturas bem acima dos 30ºC para poder usufruir de uma piscina sem ter que sentir frio. O Tiago tem toda a razão, se todos nós estivermos na pele uns dos outros, tudo se tornaria mais fácil de compreender e escusavam-se estas discussões que não levam a lado nenhum.



Eu já tive casa na Figueira. Eu passei verões inteiros na Figueira durante anos e depois muitos anos um mês inteiro. Eu vou praticamente todos os anos em Agosto à FF. 20°C não é frio, lamento. Como disse, pode ser fresco e se estiver muito vento pode ser desagradável. Frio não é. Quem quer ir à praia para ter calor e não ter vento, simplesmente não escolhe o litoral norte e centro. Não é que não existam dias quentes e sem vento. Claro que existem. Curiosamente, até aparecem com mais frequência em Setembro. Mas é preciso ter muita pontaria. Da mesma forma que eu já tive azar e nos últimos anos por duas vezes que 'fugi' para a FF para refrescar apanhei trinta e muitos e até quarenta. No entanto, é a excepção. Já no interior, calor não falta. Cada vez mais. Do mesmo modo que quem quer calor e ausência de vento na praia não deve escolher o litoral norte e centro, quem quer fresco não deve vir 'piscinar' para Viseu. Até pode ter sorte mas as odds não são boas.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Ago 2022 às 11:15)

A partir de dia 19 as temperaturas voltam a subir, ou seja, 2 ou 3 dias ligeiramente mais frescos nada de mais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Ago 2022 às 11:45)

Boa dia.
Por acaso alguém reparou na temperatura máxima de ontem no site do IPMA?? Parece ser que Estremoz esteve a escaldar com 50.3 graus


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Ago 2022 às 11:48)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Boa dia.
> Por acaso alguém reparou na temperatura máxima de ontem no site do IPMA?? Parece ser que Estremoz esteve a escaldar com 50.3 graus


Sim já, pulverizou todos os recordes.


----------



## tonítruo (13 Ago 2022 às 11:56)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Boa dia.
> Por acaso alguém reparou na temperatura máxima de ontem no site do IPMA?? Parece ser que Estremoz esteve a escaldar com 50.3 graus


E foi de noite! Mega-_heatburst_?


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 16:05)

tonítruo disse:


> E foi de noite! Mega-_heatburst_?


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 17:12)

Reacendimento na Estrela e outro fogo simultâneo em Penalva.


----------



## Cesar (13 Ago 2022 às 21:21)

Desculpe mas não foi reacendimento, mas sim novo incêndio agora numa terra chamada Misarela, que fica junto à  Guarda.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 23:11)

Cesar disse:


> Desculpe mas não foi reacendimento, mas sim novo incêndio agora numa terra chamada Misarela, que fica junto à  Guarda.



Sim, novo incêndio criminoso que levou a pensar em reacendimento, quase como resultado da incredulidade que suscita um novo fogo a começar precisamente dentro do PNSE, mas infelizmente o fogo posto é muito mais perigoso do que reacendimentos, o local e momento é sempre bem escolhido por forma a maximizar o dano. Seja qual fôr a origem, não é possível ser natural, e no contexto presente de local e tempo, mesmo um descuido é um crime.


----------



## lserpa (13 Ago 2022 às 23:55)

Portugal, o País dos incendiários!
O que raio vai na cabeça dessa gente? Será falta de literacia? É com cada azeitola que até chega a assustar…


----------



## Cesar (14 Ago 2022 às 13:35)

Então vai continuar o tempo muito seco, para piorar a situação dos incêndios.


----------



## tonítruo (14 Ago 2022 às 16:51)

StormRic disse:


> A situação sinóptica dos próximos três dias já merece umas cartas de previsão frontal do MetOffice (algo pouco habitual nesta altura do ano, mas começa a aproximar-se a época em que se pode dar uma viragem radical, que este ano é particularmente esperada e desejada).
> 
> São várias cartas, a começar hoje à noite e até quarta-feira ao meio-dia, ficam em spoiler para não encher muito:
> 
> ...


Só por curiosidade, porquê que não usas as cartas a cor, tem haver com as cartas a preto e branco estarem disponíveis com maior resolução?


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2022 às 18:00)

tonítruo disse:


> Só por curiosidade, porquê que não usas as cartas a cor, tem haver com as cartas a preto e branco estarem disponíveis com maior resolução?



São um pouco maiores, mas apenas isso, o detalhe das linhas é na verdade o mesmo. Estou mais habituado ao link directo que encontrei e tem não só a análise e a previsão até 120 horas, mas também as cartas anteriores até 24 horas antes. Provavelmente a página onde obtiveste essa deve ter o mesmo alcance, mas é como disse, é apenas pelo hábito de ir a este link e de há muitos anos estar mais habituado a cartas a preto e branco.


----------



## Cesar (15 Ago 2022 às 06:56)

Nunca mais muda para el Nino.


----------



## tonítruo (15 Ago 2022 às 13:05)

Cesar disse:


> Nunca mais muda para el Nino.


Essa mudança tem algum impacto significativo aqui em Portugal?


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2022 às 13:30)

https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...n-at-sea/00000182-a0d5-d9e1-a7ff-e7ffbcdd0000


----------



## N_Fig (15 Ago 2022 às 14:53)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu já tive casa na Figueira. Eu passei verões inteiros na Figueira durante anos e depois muitos anos um mês inteiro. Eu vou praticamente todos os anos em Agosto à FF. 20°C não é frio, lamento. Como disse, pode ser fresco e se estiver muito vento pode ser desagradável. Frio não é. Quem quer ir à praia para ter calor e não ter vento, simplesmente não escolhe o litoral norte e centro. Não é que não existam dias quentes e sem vento. Claro que existem. Curiosamente, até aparecem com mais frequência em Setembro. Mas é preciso ter muita pontaria. Da mesma forma que eu já tive azar e nos últimos anos por duas vezes que 'fugi' para a FF para refrescar apanhei trinta e muitos e até quarenta. No entanto, é a excepção. Já no interior, calor não falta. Cada vez mais. Do mesmo modo que quem quer calor e ausência de vento na praia não deve escolher o litoral norte e centro, quem quer fresco não deve vir 'piscinar' para Viseu. Até pode ter sorte mas as odds não são boas.


Fogo, a faixa litoral oeste tem tido temperaturas da água do mar à volta dos 20 ºC ou acima há vários dias, quem é que ainda se queixa do mau tempo de praia?


----------



## luisf662 (15 Ago 2022 às 15:26)

N_Fig disse:


> Fogo, a faixa litoral oeste tem tido temperaturas da água do mar à volta dos 20 ºC ou acima há vários dias, quem é que ainda se queixa do mau tempo de praia?


Aqui em Peniche a água está um caldo, deve de estar aí a uns 19 ou 20 graus nos outros anos anteriores estava a 16.

Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Ago 2022 às 16:22)

Cesar disse:


> Nunca mais muda para el Nino.


Nós últimos tempos para o nosso cantinho tem sido igual com ou sem El Nino


----------



## Cesar (17 Ago 2022 às 06:57)

Seria interessante que ocorresse uma tempestade tropical para resolver alguma seca


----------



## microcris (17 Ago 2022 às 09:11)

Cesar disse:


> Seria interessante que ocorresse uma tempestade tropical para resolver alguma seca


Deixa lá as tempestades para o Inverno. Isto já vai mau o suficiente para perder o que resta das culturas (principalmente vinha e milho) com uma tempestade.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Ago 2022 às 13:49)

Declarações precipitadas do MAI sobre uma 3a  onda de calor se prolongando por Setembro adentro com Setembro seco e temperaturas acima da média. 
Essa onda de calor se iniciaria a 20 Agosto e segundo o MAI sem fim a vista. 

Ora em Agosto para haver onda de calor em Beja por exemplo tem que existir 5 dias seguidos com 38 c de máxima. 
Não sei se será esse o caso!


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2022 às 14:02)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Declarações precipitadas do MAI sobre uma 3a  onda de calor se prolongando por Setembro adentro com Setembro seco e temperaturas acima da média.
> Essa onda de calor se iniciaria a 20 Agosto e segundo o MAI sem fim a vista.
> 
> Ora em Agosto para haver onda de calor em Beja por exemplo tem que existir 5 dias seguidos com 38 c de máxima.
> Não sei se será esse o caso!


Embora as temperaturas previstas estejam acima do normal, não há um único dia sequer em que o IPMA esteja a prever mais de 37 ºC em Beja, declarações que se entenderiam numa tasca, mas não do MAI...


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Ago 2022 às 14:05)

N_Fig disse:


> Embora as temperaturas previstas estejam acima do normal, não há um único dia sequer em que o IPMA esteja a prever mais de 37 ºC em Beja, declarações que se entenderiam numa tasca, mas não do MAI...


Mas também tens por exemplo Bragança, que segundo as previsões do IPMA vai estar acima dos 34°c a partir de sábado, durante alguns dias, talvez não seja assim tão descabido falar em onda de calor...


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2022 às 14:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas também tens por exemplo Bragança, que segundo as previsões do IPMA vai estar acima dos 34°c a partir de sábado, durante alguns dias, talvez não seja assim tão descabido falar em onda de calor...


Parcialmente falha minha, tinha percebido que aqueles comentários se referiam especificamente a Beja. Dito isto, continuo a achar uma irresponsabilidade estar a falar de previsões a mais de duas semanas como certezas...


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Ago 2022 às 14:18)

E depois temos estes títulos, enfim.  . .









						Está de férias? Não desanime, o tempo vai melhorar | MAISFUTEBOL
					

Temperaturas começam a subir na quinta-feira




					www.google.pt


----------



## David sf (17 Ago 2022 às 15:19)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Declarações precipitadas do MAI sobre uma 3a  onda de calor se prolongando por Setembro adentro com Setembro seco e temperaturas acima da média.
> Essa onda de calor se iniciaria a 20 Agosto e segundo o MAI sem fim a vista.
> 
> Ora em Agosto para haver onda de calor em Beja por exemplo tem que existir 5 dias seguidos com 38 c de máxima.
> Não sei se será esse o caso!





> "Vamos entrar numa terceira vaga de calor a partir do dia 20 [de agosto] e o mês de setembro será 50% a 60% mais quente do que em anos anteriores e 40% a 50% mais seco"



Um chorrilho de disparates:
1 - É pouco provável que venhamos a entrar numa vaga de calor, pelo menos as previsões neste momento não apontam para isso. Em princípio, teremos 1 ou 2 dias acima da média e depois haverá uma ligeira descida para valores normais para a época (quentes, estamos em agosto), em grande parte do território;
2 - Mais anedótico, alguém compreende o significado de algo ser 50% a 60% mais quente???? Essa percentagem significa o quê? Se a Normal for 30ºC ser 50% mais quente é 45ºC? O faz-se a conversão em ºF, de 90 para 135ºF?
3 - O mês de setembro "será"... Não há sombra de dúvida. Não é "deverá ser" ou "provavelmente será". Será mesmo 40% a 50% mais seco "do que em anos anteriores". Quais serão esses anos anteriores? 2017 que teve média de 2mm ou 2014 que ficou acima de 100mm?


----------



## leofe (17 Ago 2022 às 15:23)

Quem quiser ficar chocado, leia os comentários da notícia que a RFM publicou no Facebook sobre a onda de calor. Alguns mereciam ir direitinhos para o Radar de Acéfalos. "Se viesse chuva era pior..." diz uma mulher que está de férias, ainda por cima ainda se ri. Isto revolta mesmo o estômago, e infelizmente não é o único comentário do tipo.
É que enquanto estes estão na praia de papo pro ar, há agricultores desesperados com a falta de água, justamente por não conseguirem produzir os alimentos que vão alimentar quem está na praia no bem bom. No ano passado passei um dia na praia de Mindelo (dia em que a Volta a Portugal passou em Vila Real), estava nevoeiro e fresco, estava ótimo, enquanto que aqui no interior estorricava tudo! Senti-me mesmo bem, certamente melhor do que num dia de sol. Mas infelizmente nem todos somos iguais não é? Cada vez mais tenho tendência a dizer aos mais pequenos, quando lhes damos aqueles conselhos para não fumar, não beber e tudo mais, para não gostarem de anticiclones.


----------



## fernandinand (17 Ago 2022 às 15:56)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Declarações precipitadas do MAI sobre uma 3a  onda de calor se prolongando por Setembro adentro com Setembro seco e temperaturas acima da média.
> Essa onda de calor se iniciaria a 20 Agosto e segundo o MAI sem fim a vista.
> 
> Ora em Agosto para haver onda de calor em Beja por exemplo tem que existir 5 dias seguidos com 38 c de máxima.
> Não sei se será esse o caso!


"Luzes, câmara, acção"...resume-se a isto!
Tudo isto é um teatro político de holofotes e criação de pânicos e expectativas com o intuito de 'entreter' a população...


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 16:04)

É curioso o desvio positivo do GFS 06z, na previsão das temperaturas para o fim de semana, no caso de Beja, seguido de um desvio negativo até ao fim do período de previsão, comparado com a previsão do IPMA 



Spoiler: GFS 20220817-06z Beja











O GFS parece-me normalmente mais agressivo no início da subida das temperaturas.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (17 Ago 2022 às 21:38)

leofe disse:


> Quem quiser ficar chocado, leia os comentários da notícia que a RFM publicou no Facebook sobre a onda de calor. Alguns mereciam ir direitinhos para o Radar de Acéfalos. "Se viesse chuva era pior..." diz uma mulher que está de férias, ainda por cima ainda se ri. Isto revolta mesmo o estômago, e infelizmente não é o único comentário do tipo.
> É que enquanto estes estão na praia de papo pro ar, há agricultores desesperados com a falta de água, justamente por não conseguirem produzir os alimentos que vão alimentar quem está na praia no bem bom. No ano passado passei um dia na praia de Mindelo (dia em que a Volta a Portugal passou em Vila Real), estava nevoeiro e fresco, estava ótimo, enquanto que aqui no interior estorricava tudo! Senti-me mesmo bem, certamente melhor do que num dia de sol. Mas infelizmente nem todos somos iguais não é? Cada vez mais tenho tendência a dizer aos mais pequenos, quando lhes damos aqueles conselhos para não fumar, não beber e tudo mais, para não gostarem de anticiclones.


Não se rale com os acéfalos que comentam nessa página, não são capazes de estabelecer uma relação de causa/efeito entre aquilo que se está a passar na meteorologia e a comida que lhes chega ao prato (e a catástrofe de incêndios no nosso mundo rural). Talvez, mas mesmo um grande talvez, acaso um dia haja racionamento de água e eletricidade se lhes ilumine uma acendalha no cérebro.


----------



## Stinger (17 Ago 2022 às 22:36)

leofe disse:


> Quem quiser ficar chocado, leia os comentários da notícia que a RFM publicou no Facebook sobre a onda de calor. Alguns mereciam ir direitinhos para o Radar de Acéfalos. "Se viesse chuva era pior..." diz uma mulher que está de férias, ainda por cima ainda se ri. Isto revolta mesmo o estômago, e infelizmente não é o único comentário do tipo.
> É que enquanto estes estão na praia de papo pro ar, há agricultores desesperados com a falta de água, justamente por não conseguirem produzir os alimentos que vão alimentar quem está na praia no bem bom. No ano passado passei um dia na praia de Mindelo (dia em que a Volta a Portugal passou em Vila Real), estava nevoeiro e fresco, estava ótimo, enquanto que aqui no interior estorricava tudo! Senti-me mesmo bem, certamente melhor do que num dia de sol. Mas infelizmente nem todos somos iguais não é? Cada vez mais tenho tendência a dizer aos mais pequenos, quando lhes damos aqueles conselhos para não fumar, não beber e tudo mais, para não gostarem de anticiclones.


Que raio de comparação é essa do fumar com o anticiclone ?? O fumar é opcao , o anticiclone é algo que faz parte do clima e este tambem é variavel e aleatorio e nao uma coisa certa ! 

O clima está sempre a mudar como sempre o fez ao longo de milhões de anos 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## RP20 (17 Ago 2022 às 23:08)

Eu até perdoaria a ignorância daquele ministro, porque além de não perceber nada do que diz, parece que agora só querem criar pânico e medo ás pessoas.
O que não se compreende é como é que a nossa maior instituição de meteorologia pode afirmar barbaridades destas???
É que aquilo que o ministro disse, foi  o que os meteorologistas lhe disseram, inclusive o presidente do IPMA com afirmações idênticas para a TV.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2022 às 23:17)

David sf disse:


> Mais anedótico, alguém compreende o significado de algo ser 50% a 60% mais quente???? Essa percentagem significa o quê? Se a Normal for 30ºC ser 50% mais quente é 45ºC? O faz-se a conversão em ºF, de 90 para 135ºF?


Tecnicamente, se usares uma escala absoluta como os kelvin já podes falar de algo como "200 K é o dobro de 100 K". Não que tenha sido algo sequer parecido com o disparate que foi dito


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 23:24)

Fica aqui, só para referência futura, pela positiva ou pela negativa, não há certezas claro.









						Terceira onda de calor a partir de sábado, avisa presidente do IPMA
					

Miguel Miranda explicou aos ministros da Administração Interna e da Agricultura quais os perigos que persistem. “Gostávamos de transmitir notícias mais optimistas mas infelizmente não é possível”, disse no fim do encontro.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Ago 2022 às 23:55)

Stinger disse:


> Que raio de comparação é essa do fumar com o anticiclone ?? O fumar é opcao , o anticiclone é algo que faz parte do clima e este tambem é variavel e aleatorio e nao uma coisa certa !
> 
> O clima está sempre a mudar como sempre o fez ao longo de milhões de anos
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


Porque é que estamos sequer a falar de anticiclones como se fosse um chocolate da mercearia?   
"Filho, já te avisei várias vezes que o anticiclone faz mal...deita isso fora, ai!"


----------



## tonítruo (18 Ago 2022 às 00:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> E depois temos estes títulos, enfim.  . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Para essa gente, "bom tempo" é estarmos sobre aviso de tempo quente...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Ago 2022 às 00:21)

tonítruo disse:


> Para essa gente, "bom tempo" é estarmos sobre aviso de tempo quente...


Um turista a querer calor (calma, calma...não estou a falar de 40°C durante dias seguidos, é difícil de acreditar, eu sei) para disfrutar das suas férias...em *agosto*!! Que heresia!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Ago 2022 às 00:25)

StormRic disse:


> Fica aqui, só para referência futura, pela positiva ou pela negativa, não há certezas claro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terceira a contar de Junho só se for... desde 1 de Janeiro já são quantas?


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2022 às 00:51)

TiagoLC disse:


> Um turista a querer calor (calma, calma...não estou a falar de 40°C durante dias seguidos, é difícil de acreditar, eu sei) para disfrutar das suas férias...em *agosto*!! Que heresia!!



Eheh... depende se o turista for português e viva intra-fronteiras ou vier de fora. Não acredito que quem venha de Pinhão procure um local de férias bem quentinho.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Ago 2022 às 01:24)

StormRic disse:


> Eheh... depende se o turista for português e viva intra-fronteiras ou vier de fora. Não acredito que quem venha de Pinhão procure um local de férias bem quentinho.


Obviamente. Mas estou a falar da maioria dos turistas, que gosta de passar férias na praia. Não é assim tão chocante quererem calor (não são 40°C, vou continuar a frisar para os mais distraídos ) no pico do verão, diria eu.


----------



## tonítruo (18 Ago 2022 às 01:36)

TiagoLC disse:


> Um turista a querer calor (calma, calma...não estou a falar de 40°C durante dias seguidos, é difícil de acreditar, eu sei) para disfrutar das suas férias...em *agosto*!! Que heresia!!


Que pensamento egocêntrico: "estou de férias por isso os outros que se lixem".
Mas faz algum sentido chamar de "mau tempo" à chuva (que foi o que aquela notícia deu a entender quando diz: "A precipitação registada durante a manhã de hoje vai diminuir." em sequência de: "o bom tempo parece não estar a colaborar (...) mas depois vai melhorar.") quando estamos com quase metade do país em seca extrema?


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Ago 2022 às 01:45)

tonítruo disse:


> Que pensamento egocêntrico: "estou de férias por isso os outros que se lixem".
> Mas faz algum sentido chamar de "mau tempo" a chuva (que foi o que aquela notícia deu a entender quando diz: "A precipitação registada durante a manhã de hoje vai diminuir." em sequência de: "o bom tempo parece não estar a colaborar (...) mas depois vai melhorar.) quando estamos com quase metade do país em seca extrema?


Não sabem mesmo separar as coisas, incrível. É a vida. Respondo-te com esta citação de há uns dias, boa noite.


TiagoLC disse:


> Aí está o vosso problema. Para vocês uma pessoa que queira ter 27°C em vez de 22°C no litoral é a mesma pessoa que deseja 40°C e não quer saber dos incêndios devastadores no interior.
> São gostos!
> Não é por eu gostar muito da minha caminha que não quero saber de quem não tem uma. Não é por eu gostar de comer bem que não quero saber de quem passa fome. Não é por gostar de 30°C no litoral que eu não quero saber dos incêndios e de quem sofre com este calor. Aprendam a separar as coisas.


----------



## tonítruo (18 Ago 2022 às 01:54)

TiagoLC disse:


> Não sabem mesmo separar as coisas, incrível. É a vida. Respondo-te com esta citação de há uns dias, boa noite.


Estás-me a confundir com outros utilizadores do meteopt, quando é que me viste criticar alguém querer 27ºC no litoral? Isso aqui na costa sul do Algarve é literalmente máxima abaixo da média para esta altura do ano, o que eu estou a criticar é chamarem à chuva de "mau tempo" ainda para mais com a seca que vivemos...


----------



## tonítruo (18 Ago 2022 às 03:09)

David sf disse:


> 2 - Mais anedótico, alguém compreende o significado de algo ser 50% a 60% mais quente???? Essa percentagem significa o quê? Se a Normal for 30ºC ser 50% mais quente é 45ºC? O faz-se a conversão em ºF, de 90 para 135ºF?


Imagino que será uma percentagem do desvio médio padrão, ou seja, se a média for 30ºC e do desvio médio padrão for 4ºC então 50% mais quente quer dizer 32ºC.
É a única coisa que consigo pensar que faça essa frase ter sentido.


----------



## Dan (18 Ago 2022 às 08:23)

O mais provável é que o ministro não tenha entendido o que lhe disseram.


----------



## Dan (18 Ago 2022 às 08:25)

Quanto às ondas de calor, pelas contas dos boletins climatológicos mensais, desde junho, o interior norte e centro já teve 3 ondas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Ago 2022 às 09:14)

Só ridículo...
Ontem o meu sogro já estava a dizer que vinha uma grande vaga de calor até setembro..
Abro os modelos e vejo temperaturas de 28°c/32°c para esta zona.

Quando devem alertar as pessoas ou não o fazem ou fazem tardiamente...

É incompreensível todo o aparato em torno desta suposta vaga de calor.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (18 Ago 2022 às 09:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Só ridículo...
> Ontem o meu sogro já estava a dizer que vinha uma grande vaga de calor até setembro..
> Abro os modelos e vejo temperaturas de 28°c/32°c para esta zona.
> 
> ...


O meu quintal, não é o país.


----------



## Hawk (18 Ago 2022 às 09:23)

Normalmente em previsão meteorológica oficial as percentagens são utilizadas para estimar a probabilidade de um evento ocorrer e não para estimar as variações de magnitude dos vários parâmetros como temperatura, precipitação, etc.

Provavelmente na reunião, o IPMA informou o ministro que havia 50% de probabilidade do mês de Setembro ter um cenário de onda de calor, e o ministro fosse por ignorância ou por "malandrice" disse aos portugueses que ia ser 50% mais quente o que obviamente é um disparate.

Digo "malandrice" porque dá sempre jeito que a população acredite que estamos a viver um cenário extremo, mesmo quando não se está a viver um cenário extremo. Isto ajuda a justificar as várias ineficiências do sistema como o combate a incêndios, mortalidade excessiva, etc...

A verdade é esta. A grande maioria dos portugueses que ouviu o ministro ontem já está com o "mindset" que vem aí algo terrível contra o qual não podemos fazer nada.


----------



## lserpa (18 Ago 2022 às 09:36)

Deixo-vos aqui este vídeo, o qual eu acho que tem uma resposta muito plausível para muito
do que está a acontecer a nível global.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2022 às 09:54)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Não se rale com os acéfalos que comentam nessa página, não são capazes de estabelecer uma relação de causa/efeito entre aquilo que se está a passar na meteorologia e a comida que lhes chega ao prato (e a catástrofe de incêndios no nosso mundo rural). Talvez, mas mesmo um grande talvez, acaso um dia haja racionamento de água e eletricidade se lhes ilumine uma acendalha no cérebro.


A nossa sorte é estarmos a comer fruta e legumes congelados e importados que ainda existem em armazém. Caso contrário os preços já estariam proibitivos.


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2022 às 11:06)




----------



## TiagoLC (18 Ago 2022 às 12:23)

tonítruo disse:


> Estás-me a confundir com outros utilizadores do meteopt, quando é que me viste criticar alguém querer 27ºC no litoral? Isso aqui na costa sul do Algarve é literalmente máxima abaixo da média para esta altura do ano, o que eu estou a criticar é chamarem à chuva de "mau tempo" ainda para mais com a seca que vivemos...


Estava a responder mais a esta parte:


tonítruo disse:


> Que pensamento egocêntrico: "estou de férias por isso os outros que se lixem".


Mas tranquilo, cada um com a sua opinião. Temos duas opções:
- Quem não gosta de calor que vá para o norte da Europa, quem gosta que vá para Marrocos;
- Aceitar o clima do país como é e não levar a opinião dos outros tão a peito, porque é só isso mesmo, uma opinião;

Ou então é continuar tudo como está e esta discussão surgirá todos os anos por esta altura.


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2022 às 14:17)

lserpa disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui este vídeo, o qual eu acho que tem uma resposta muito plausível para muito
> do que está a acontecer a nível global.



Já começaram a investigar. 'Não fazemos a mínima ideia' é a conclusão  https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1029/2022GL099381



> The importance of stratospheric H2O is well established; it affects stratospheric chemistry and dynamics as well as atmospheric radiation. For example, excess stratospheric H2O could lead to enhanced OH concentrations, slightly enhancing O3 production through the CH4 oxidation cycle but worsening O3 depletion through the HO_x_ cycle, leading to a net decrease in O3 (e.g., Dvortsov & Solomon, 2001; Stenke & Grewe, 2005). The enhanced OH concentrations could also increase the loss of CH4, resulting in a decrease in its lifetime (e.g., Ko et al., 2013; Stevenson et al., 2020) and thus reducing its long-term effect on climate.



Não vai ser propriamente fácil discernir...







Está-se em La Niña fraca a moderada desde ~o meio de 2020.


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2022 às 14:46)

lserpa disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui este vídeo, o qual eu acho que tem uma resposta muito plausível para muito
> do que está a acontecer a nível global.





Orion disse:


> Não vai ser propriamente fácil discernir...



Ligeiro aumento do efeito de estufa a curto prazo mas redução do metano a um prazo maior?


----------



## lserpa (18 Ago 2022 às 14:52)

StormRic disse:


> Ligeiro aumento do efeito de estufa a curto prazo mas redução do metano a um prazo maior?



Teoricamente… 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2022 às 15:00)




----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2022 às 15:07)

Ó IPMA, adquire uns destes para haver mais trovoada... Certamente não faltariam expectadores...


----------



## N_Fig (18 Ago 2022 às 15:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 63 km/h na Amadora. Claramente a passar os 70 km/h por Oeiras e Cascais, mas avisos por parte do IPMA zero.
> 
> Nota-se o decréscimo de luz solar rapidamente, o fim do Verão meteorologico aproxima-se a largos passos. Ainda assim, ainda há energia suficiente para uns 40ºC aqui e ali nos próximos dias.


O interior tem um "retardamento sazonal" (a minha tentativa de traduzir "seasonal lag", não sei se há uma expressão mais correta) menor que o litoral porque a água funciona como um reservatório de calor e vai libertando esse calor mesmo quando os dias já estão a ficar mais curtos (e o contrário acontece depois do solstício de dezembro). Por exemplo, em Bragança o mês de outubro é claramente mais fresco que maio, enquanto que no Cabo Carvoeiro novembro tem temperaturas semelhantes às de maio


----------



## Paulo H (18 Ago 2022 às 15:23)

N_Fig disse:


> O interior tem um "retardamento sazonal" (a minha tentativa de traduzir "seasonal lag", não sei se há uma expressão mais correta) menor que o litoral porque a água funciona como um reservatório de calor e vai libertando esse calor mesmo quando os dias já estão a ficar mais curtos (e o contrário acontece depois do solstício de dezembro). Por exemplo, em Bragança o mês de outubro é claramente mais fresco que maio, enquanto que no Cabo Carvoeiro novembro tem temperaturas semelhantes às de maio


Talvez inércia seja a palavra. A água do mar está mais quente em Outubro/Novembro do que em Maio/Junho.


----------



## Paulo H (18 Ago 2022 às 15:32)

lserpa disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui este vídeo, o qual eu acho que tem uma resposta muito plausível para muito
> do que está a acontecer a nível global.


A confirmar-se significa que avançamos algumas décadas no aquecimento global, ainda que estes efeitos apenas perdurem nesta década.


----------



## tonítruo (18 Ago 2022 às 16:20)

Paulo H disse:


> Talvez inércia seja a palavra. A água do mar está mais quente em Outubro/Novembro do que em Maio/Junho.


"Inércia sazonal" soa mesmo muito bem


----------



## N_Fig (18 Ago 2022 às 16:45)

Paulo H disse:


> Talvez inércia seja a palavra. A água do mar está mais quente em Outubro/Novembro do que em Maio/Junho.





tonítruo disse:


> "Inércia sazonal" soa mesmo muito bem


Soa melhor realmente, obrigado!


----------



## dvieira (18 Ago 2022 às 16:52)

VILA NOVA DA BARQUINHA – Incrível! Pouco mais de um mês depois, registo para novo ‘mini-tornado’ e na mesma rua dos Cavaleiros. Dois telhados ficaram danificados | Rádio Hertz
					






					radiohertz.pt


----------



## Paulo H (18 Ago 2022 às 17:30)

N_Fig disse:


> Soa melhor realmente, obrigado!


Tecnicamente a expressão existe, por exemplo, o mar tem uma inércia térmica significativa. Isto porque a água tem um calor específico elevado (química /termodinâmica) e por conseguinte o mar/oceanos têm uma enorme capacidade calorífica, que se traduz num atraso da variação da temperatura da água relativamente à do ar em contacto com a água. Daí o desfasamento, a tal inércia, em relação aos meses do ano com maior ou menor temperatura média do ar. É muito mais rápido arrefecer ou aquecer outra substância qualquer (ar, óleo, metais, areia, tudo).


----------



## leofe (18 Ago 2022 às 18:33)

Stinger disse:


> Que raio de comparação é essa do fumar com o anticiclone ?? O fumar é opcao , o anticiclone é algo que faz parte do clima e este tambem é variavel e aleatorio e nao uma coisa certa !
> 
> O clima está sempre a mudar como sempre o fez ao longo de milhões de anos
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


Muito bem. Ora vamos lá ver.
Quanto ao fumar, todos sabemos que faz mal. E quem fuma, é livre de o fazer, mesmo sabendo dos riscos que isso acarreta. O que eu quis dizer foi que nós adutos, sabendo que faz mal, deveríamos tentar fazer ver aos mais pequenos que esse hábito não é dos mais saudáveis, porque nos preocupamos com a saúde deles, ainda mais quando são familiares. Eu quando era pequeno lembro-me de ouvir pessoas a dizer para não fumar, e sempre respeitei para meu próprio bem. Infelizmente as circunstâncias não me impedem de ser fumador passivo (levo com o fumo dos outros) mas posso-vos assegurar que com quase 22 anos nunca coloquei um cigarro na boca. Ou seja, com tudo isto, podemos ver que o tabaco é um vilão.
Já o anticiclone, acho que me faço entender, também faz mal: seca extrema, temperaturas muito altas, diminuição da produção/perda de qualidade, etc..., e isto também leva ao desespero de quem vive do campo e precisa de água para regar, ou seja, mas uma preocupação para ajudar á depressão. Então no inverno, aqueles anticiclones de bloqueio que são a nossa desgraça... Bem, anticiclones em certos casos também são vilões, daí a comparação.
E os ciclones/furacões/tempestades? Também! Causam muitos danos por vezes, mas não persistem durante semanas e meses, penso eu!

É só a minha opinião, que vale o que vale


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Ago 2022 às 19:01)

RP20 disse:


> Eu até perdoaria a ignorância daquele ministro, porque além de não perceber nada do que diz, parece que agora só querem criar pânico e medo ás pessoas.
> O que não se compreende é como é que a nossa maior instituição de meteorologia pode afirmar barbaridades destas???
> É que aquilo que o ministro disse, foi  o que os meteorologistas lhe disseram, inclusive o presidente do IPMA com afirmações idênticas para a TV.


É evidente que o IPMA transmitiu a informação correta,  com probabilidades.  Infelizmente,  foi mal comunicada e interpretada,  e ampliada pela comunicação social... O mal está feito,  mesmo que se tente minimizar. É claro que no IPMA ninguém acha que esta possível onda de calor em alguns locais do interior tem qualquer paralelo com o que se observou em ondas de calor recentes deste Verão.


----------



## RP20 (18 Ago 2022 às 19:47)

Jorge_scp disse:


> É evidente que o IPMA transmitiu a informação correta,  com probabilidades.  Infelizmente,  foi mal comunicada e interpretada,  e ampliada pela comunicação social... O mal está feito,  mesmo que se tente minimizar. É claro que no IPMA ninguém acha que esta possível onda de calor em alguns locais do interior tem qualquer paralelo com o que se observou em ondas de calor recentes deste Verão.


A questão é que o próprio presidente do IPMA disse o mesmo que o ministro 
Quanto ao seasonal lag, lag=atraso, portanto julgo que se chamará Atraso Sazonal. Porque inércia não é bem isso que significa.


----------



## David sf (18 Ago 2022 às 20:12)

Estas são as máximas do próximo domingo, segundo a mais recente saída do ECMWF:





Parece-me que são raros os lugares de Portugal continental com máxima superior à Normal de agosto por mais de 5ºC (talvez Castelo Branco, à rasca, e o sotavento algarvio, onde por sua vez o sábado não deverá ser muito quente). Com esta previsão, e o refrescar generalizado previsto por todos os modelos na 4ª feira dia 24, parece-me evidente que é extremamente improvável que amanhã se inicie uma onda de calor.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2022 às 21:36)

Jorge_scp disse:


> É evidente que o IPMA transmitiu a informação correta,  com probabilidades.  Infelizmente,  foi mal comunicada e interpretada,  e ampliada pela comunicação social... O mal está feito,  mesmo que se tente minimizar. É claro que no IPMA ninguém acha que esta possível onda de calor em alguns locais do interior tem qualquer paralelo com o que se observou em ondas de calor recentes deste Verão.


Imagina, as críticas que o IPMA vai ouvir caso chova em Setembro, é que a mensagem que passaram foi essa mesmo, mais seco e mais quente e se chover nalguns locais e acima da média, ninguém aqui pode dizer isso, porque é uma estação de transição e os modelos cometem erros enormes, não vi nenhum modelo com a previsão de Março chuvoso e afinal foi, portanto dizer probabilidades ou seja o que for num mês de transição.

Quanto à vaga de calor, não consigo vislumbrar nenhuma, existe sempre uma quebra, poderá existir num ou outro local não descarto mas generalizada, Faro ainda não registou nenhuma onda de calor este ano. Será agora, duvido, a temperatura mais alta será no Domingo com 35ºC/36ºC e depois desce.

No Algarve, Setembro deverá ser seco, Outubro normal e Novembro normal a chuvoso, esta é a base do histórico de vários anos e duvido que o Outono seja tão seco como foi no ano passado.


----------



## Hawk (18 Ago 2022 às 22:57)

O que pode ser pior que um ministro "malandro"/alarmista? Um presidente que 24h depois confirma essa malandrice/alarmismo.









						Marcelo alerta para ″duas semanas difíceis″ com risco de incêndio
					

Presidente da República diz que setembro será pior que o ano anterior. Governo vai anunciar esta sexta-feira medidas.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Ago 2022 às 23:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Imagina, as críticas que o IPMA vai ouvir caso chova em Setembro, é que a mensagem que passaram foi essa mesmo, mais seco e mais quente e se chover nalguns locais e acima da média, ninguém aqui pode dizer isso, porque é uma estação de transição e os modelos cometem erros enormes, não vi nenhum modelo com a previsão de Março chuvoso e afinal foi, portanto dizer probabilidades ou seja o que for num mês de transição.
> 
> Quanto à vaga de calor, não consigo vislumbrar nenhuma, existe sempre uma quebra, poderá existir num ou outro local não descarto mas generalizada, Faro ainda não registou nenhuma onda de calor este ano. Será agora, duvido, a temperatura mais alta será no Domingo com 35ºC/36ºC e depois desce.
> 
> No Algarve, Setembro deverá ser seco, Outubro normal e Novembro normal a chuvoso, esta é a base do histórico de vários anos e duvido que o Outono seja tão seco como foi no ano passado.


É verdade,  tecnicamente a maior parte do país nem deverá entrar em onda de calor devido a essa interrupção no Domingo.  Se bem que ainda é possível em alguns locais. 

Independentemente disso,  que é apenas um "pormenor estatístico",  a situação foi evidentemente demasiadamente empolgada.  Basta dizer que não está prevista emissão de nenhum aviso além do nível amarelo,  ao contrário de outras ocasiões este verão.  Por aqui me fico...


----------



## N_Fig (18 Ago 2022 às 23:20)

O problema é que estas situações em que há quem venha com alarmismos e depois "só" temos (mais) uns dias com temperaturas um bocado acima da média diminuem ainda mais a confiança do público em geral...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2022 às 23:34)

Jorge_scp disse:


> É verdade,  tecnicamente a maior parte do país nem deverá entrar em onda de calor devido a essa interrupção no Domingo.  Se bem que ainda é possível em alguns locais.
> 
> Independentemente disso,  que é apenas um "pormenor estatístico",  a situação foi evidentemente demasiadamente empolgada.  Basta dizer que não está prevista emissão de nenhum aviso além do nível amarelo,  ao contrário de outras ocasiões este verão.  Por aqui me fico...


O governo está a usar o IPMA como marioneta e com as informações que teve criou um alarme, um sensacionalismo pior do que a CMTV. O nível de risco de incêndio não será mais grave do que agora, a Serra da Estrela arde desde do dia 6 de Agosto, Julho foi o mais quente e aí o governo teve a lixar-se para as condições atmosféricas adversas e muito piores do que aquelas que estão  previstas e agora perante as previsões para os próximos dias é que o governo vai colocar medidas de forma a limpar a sua imagem.

Até o selfies vem criar alarme mas a Serra da Estrela ardeu toda e ninguém abriu a boca, temos uma classe política miserável.


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 03:32)

A onda de calor que aí vem deve ser “relativamente normal” para o Verão português
					

Os distritos de Bragança, Guarda, o Vale do Douro e o Vale do Tejo são os locais onde a temperatura pode subir mais já a partir de sexta-feira e até 26 de Agosto, diz IPMA.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## cova beira (19 Ago 2022 às 14:12)

Eu a pensar que vinha aí a 3 onda de calor afinal vou ver os mapas e temos temperaturas dentro do expectável para a época 
É só comédias este país


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 17:28)

cova beira disse:


> Eu a pensar que vinha aí a 3 onda de calor afinal vou ver os mapas e temos temperaturas dentro do expectável para a época
> É só comédias este país



Depende das zonas. Aqui onde estou 38ºC não é vulgar, de todo, em qualquer época e em especial já na segunda quinzena de Agosto.


----------



## Walker (19 Ago 2022 às 18:46)

cova beira disse:


> Eu a pensar que vinha aí a 3 onda de calor afinal vou ver os mapas e temos temperaturas dentro do expectável para a época
> É só comédias este país


E a informação dada com muito tempo de antecedência, como foi dito em cima, uma verdadeira comédia, só que esta é negra!!!!


----------



## rozzo (19 Ago 2022 às 18:59)

Do ponto de vista puramente meteorológico, como já foi aqui dito e bem, de facto não teremos nenhum evento extremo, e marginalmente poderemos ter onda de calor em algumas regiões, em particular do interior Norte e Centro. A mensagem por parte do IPMA foi bastante clara, com o reforço que meteorologicamente não falamos de nenhuma situação paralela ao evento de Julho, e mais ainda, que no litoral o evento seria curto (2-3 dias).
A mensagem que foi depois passada, tanto politicamente, como por parte da comunicação social, foi claramente empolada. No segundo caso, essencialmente em estilo "tabloide", e no primeiro caso, diria que essencialmente para dar um "safanão" às pessoas no geral.

Para além disto, cada um é livre de fazer as interpretações que quiser, sejam elas políticas ou não.
Pode-se concordar ou não com esta decisão mais política, com o uso do IPMA como "muleta", com a situação ser ou não alarmista, etc. etc..
Há 1001 visões diferentes, e quase todas elas com a sua parte de razão.
Por aí não vou comentar.

Mas também é verdade que do ponto de vista de impacto, e em particular dos incêndios, o mais preocupante de momento, a situação pouco menos severa é do que a de Julho.
Sim, a situação puramente meteorológica é incomparável, mas... O acumular e acentuar das condições de seca desde essa data tem criado uma vulnerabilidade cada vez maior.

Sendo realista, neste momento não é preciso nenhum evento extremo de calor para gerar condições muito perigosas para incêndios. Qualquer evento de calor e/ou vento vai ser uma "trapalhada" enorme neste aspeto. Infelizmente esta é a realidade. Não estamos a partir do mesmo "patamar" de risco de incêndio que em Julho. Estamos muito pior.

Basta ver hoje, primeiro dia do que alguns apelidam de "fiasco" de evento de calor, e realmente, mesmo sem temperaturas extraordinárias, a situação já está caótica.
Honestamente, prevejo os próximos dias como muito, mas mesmo muito complicados ao nível dos incêndios. Isto enquanto se discute "o sexo dos anjos" com a onda de calor e os avisos puramente meteorológicos.


----------



## Walker (19 Ago 2022 às 22:22)

Na minha humilde opinião esta onda de calor, vai despertar como sempre, os instintos incendiários!


----------



## trovoadas (20 Ago 2022 às 00:02)

Seria de esperar a redução das ignições com o avançar do Verão mas muito pelo contrário. 
É uma vergonha o que se passa neste país!

Isso sim merece um grupo de trabalho para investigar essa situação.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Ago 2022 às 01:12)

Infelizmente as ignições começam a reduzir, mas apenas localmente, quando os incêndios já fizeram suficientes estragos. Aí o risco de incêndio diminui, pois seria arder sobre queimado.

Acho piada que se fale de alterações climáticas, se fale das 3 componentes de risco (t30, v30, %hr30), quando na verdade a % de humidade no solo foi este ano, o fator que limitou a eficácia no combate dos incêndios. Na verdade devíamos estar em alerta desde o final de Junho.

Modéstia à parte, já temia que o pior estava para vir, por causa da seca extrema e dos maus hábitos em Agosto. Cada dia que passa sem chuva, tudo fica um pouco mais seco! Os pirómanos são mais ou menos os mesmos em número, pois se apanharam 100, de certeza eram 1000 ou mais. Mas a maioria dos incêndios são negligência com maior ou menor culpa, desde o idoso que só quer queimar os sobrantes até ao cidadão mais comum e informado que teima em deitar a beata para fora do carro.

Depois gastam-se rios de dinheiro em estudos e diz-se em cada grande incêndio que este merece um estudo aprofundado, de onde tiraremos lições.. Então mas é o que é que aprenderam afinal, do incêndio do pinhal de Leiria, e do incêndio de Proença a Nova /oleiros e os incendios no Algarve e outros tantos? Nada?? Agora sabem que o incêndio de Pedrogão era impossível de combater, devido ao downburst (simplificando).

Eles que tanto estudam, conseguem defender a pés juntos, uma causa e a contrária, pois se não chover a culpa é da seca e se chover muito a culpa é do mato que cresce muito e não limpam a floresta.

Vamos desmistificar:
1) os cidadãos estão mais cientes dos riscos e têm cumprido cada vez mais na limpeza dos matos.
 As florestas não são limpas desde há uns 40 anos, ou melhor, são limpas quando passa o fogo.
 Sim os cidadãos estão mais cientes dos riscos, mas ainda assim, existem pirómanos quanto baste, e o deitar a beata fora em condução continua a ser algo tido como risco menor.

2) O potencial combustível dos matos é maior, nos anos chuvosos, pois crescem mais.
 O potencial combustível dos Matos está sempre a aumentar, pois os Matos crescem de ano para ano independentemente se o ano for chuvoso ou seco, eles continuam a  crescer, pois são plantas vivazes (não são anuais).


----------



## jamestorm (20 Ago 2022 às 09:27)

Somos um país de incendiários. Há muita gente que por vingança ou por mau viver pega fogo ao que calhar! 
Tenho a história de um vizinho que todos os anos pegava fogo ao canavial aqui no rio de Alenquer. Era sempre por agosto ou setembro e o fogo espalhava- se rápido e chegou a estragar muita coisa. Toda a gente sabia quem era - houve vartqueixas- mas, nunca se conseguiu fazer nada. O dito morreu em 2019 e de lá pra cá, até hoje, nunca mais houve incêndio.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Ago 2022 às 13:28)

A mim revolta-me particularmente a situação dos incêndios pois sou de uma zona que entre Maio e Outubro é absolutamente "proibitivo" realizar alguma espécie de queima ou queimada ainda que tenha dúvidas que seja esse o cerne da questão. 
Por aqui quando alguém se atrasa na gestão dos sobrantes simplesmente deixa lá para Outubro ou quando começar a chover.
Mesmo em Maio só se usa o fogo em casos excepcionais de dias húmidos e em que normalmente a vegetação circundante ainda tem um teor de humidade  elevado.
O que se passa no Norte e Centro é inconcebível!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (20 Ago 2022 às 14:14)

Wow


----------



## tonítruo (20 Ago 2022 às 14:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Granizo na noite de quinta para sexta em Macerata Feltria, nos arredores de San Marino. Impressionante!
> 
> 
> Ferrara:
> ...


Não prestei muita atenção aos modelos, qual o porquê destas super-células no Mediterrâneo? Tem haver com a anomalia na temperatura da água e consequente elevada humidade na atmosfera?
Mas isso por si só não parece suficiente para provocar rajadas de vento com estas dimensões...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2022 às 15:33)

tonítruo disse:


> Não prestei muita atenção aos modelos, qual o porquê destas super-células no Mediterrâneo? Tem haver com a anomalia na temperatura da água e consequente elevada humidade na atmosfera?
> Mas isso por si só não parece suficiente para provocar rajadas de vento com estas dimensões...


Bolsas de ar frio em conjugação com a água do mar com uma enorme anomalia positiva já se sabe que dá origem a estas situações. Infelizmente, não se deve ficar por aqui.
Houve a formação de várias células severas e é bastante comum surgirem fenómenos extremos de vento associados. No caso do último vídeo foi um downburst. Já assisti a alguns aqui na minha zona e de facto geram ventos fortes sem precedentes. Claro que nestas zonas onde existe mais potencial,  são muito mais violentos.


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2022 às 15:58)




----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 16:13)

Notável contraste entre estações próximas, esta manhã: *Mação* partiu na frente logo ao nascer do sol, ultrapassando Portalegre e liderando as temperaturas em todo o território das 8h às 12h; *Alvega*, mergulhada no "sono" da inversão da madrugada, parece "não ter ouvido o tiro de partida" e manteve-se nos 12-13ºC enquanto Mação já ia nos 28ºC. Só pelas 13h Alvega retomou o comando nacional, que mantém até às 15h.
Acrescente-se que Mação "fez batota", mal desceu dos 25ºC durante noite/madrugada, ou seja, levava notável avanço.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Ago 2022 às 16:45)

StormRic disse:


> Notável contraste entre estações próximas, esta manhã: *Mação* partiu na frente logo ao nascer do sol, ultrapassando Portalegre e liderando as temperaturas em todo o território das 8h às 12h; *Alvega*, mergulhada no "sono" da inversão da madrugada, parece "não ter ouvido o tiro de partida" e manteve-se nos 12-13ºC enquanto Mação já ia nos 28ºC. Só pelas 13h Alvega retomou o comando nacional, que mantém até às 15h.
> Acrescente-se que Mação "fez batota", mal desceu dos 25ºC durante noite/madrugada, ou seja, levava notável avanço.


Não acabou já a Volta? Ou estás a preparar-te para a Vuelta?


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2022 às 18:59)

trovoadas disse:


> A mim revolta-me particularmente a situação dos incêndios pois sou de uma zona que entre Maio e Outubro é absolutamente "proibitivo" realizar alguma espécie de queima ou queimada ainda que tenha dúvidas que seja esse o cerne da questão.
> Por aqui quando alguém se atrasa na gestão dos sobrantes simplesmente deixa lá para Outubro ou quando começar a chover.
> Mesmo em Maio só se usa o fogo em casos excepcionais de dias húmidos e em que normalmente a vegetação circundante ainda tem um teor de humidade  elevado.
> O que se passa no Norte e Centro é inconcebível!


Se fores queimar sobrantes às 3h da manhã, ninguém vê, podes sempre dizer que estás a fazer uma fogueira, os lelos fazem todas as noites e ninguém se importa com isso e em zona de risco.  No Algarve, o maior incendiário é a EDP, causa do incêndio em 2012 no Caldeirão e 2018 em Monchique, em Tavira está no tribunal mas aquilo não anda tal é a justiça "podre" neste país. 

O problema da queima dos sobrantes no Algarve é esse mesmo,este ano fiz logo em Janeiro estava seca, tinha alguma lenha seca das alfarrobeiras tinha que queimar, foi logo em Janeiro, senão nem tinha queimado.


----------



## Luís Manuel (20 Ago 2022 às 21:45)

jamestorm disse:


> Somos um país de incendiários. Há muita gente que por vingança ou por mau viver pega fogo ao que calhar!
> Tenho a história de um vizinho que todos os anos pegava fogo ao canavial aqui no rio de Alenquer. Era sempre por agosto ou setembro e o fogo espalhava- se rápido e chegou a estragar muita coisa. Toda a gente sabia quem era - houve vartqueixas- mas, nunca se conseguiu fazer nada. O dito morreu em 2019 e de lá pra cá, até hoje, nunca mais houve incêndio.


Deveriam colocar "pulseiras" em todos o que tivessem sido julgados por crime de incêndio, entre Abril e Outubro ou colocá-los a fazer trabalho comunitário longe das florestas.
Acho que tem havido má coordenação e gestão dos meios para combates a incêndios, penso que alguns "comandantes"
deveriam ser alvo de inquérito sobre as decisões tomadas, não vai dar em nada mas alguns veriam colocar o lugar á
disposição.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Ago 2022 às 23:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se fores queimar sobrantes às 3h da manhã, ninguém vê, podes sempre dizer que estás a fazer uma fogueira, os lelos fazem todas as noites e ninguém se importa com isso e em zona de risco.  No Algarve, o maior incendiário é a EDP, causa do incêndio em 2012 no Caldeirão e 2018 em Monchique, em Tavira está no tribunal mas aquilo não anda tal é a justiça "podre" neste país.
> 
> O problema da queima dos sobrantes no Algarve é esse mesmo,este ano fiz logo em Janeiro estava seca, tinha alguma lenha seca das alfarrobeiras tinha que queimar, foi logo em Janeiro, senão nem tinha queimado.


Por acaso nunca mais ouvi falar nesses casos. O de Monchique até pensava que estava ainda na dúvida sobre qual a causa. Não sei se é importante para a generalidade da opinião pública mas para mim era importante apurar responsabilidades nestes casos para além de saber efetivamente o que se passou. Talvez a Netflix faça um documentário sobre o assunto  

Já agora a única vez que vi um incêndio na zona dos meus avós, a Norte de Alte, foi em 2003 num incêndio que veio de Almodôvar e provocado por mão criminosa. Estamos a falar de km's2 em que nem sequer conheço ignições. Os meus avós nunca tinham visto fogo por lá, sem ser na lareira


----------



## trovoadas (20 Ago 2022 às 23:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se fores queimar sobrantes às 3h da manhã, ninguém vê, podes sempre dizer que estás a fazer uma fogueira, os lelos fazem todas as noites e ninguém se importa com isso e em zona de risco.  No Algarve, o maior incendiário é a EDP, causa do incêndio em 2012 no Caldeirão e 2018 em Monchique, em Tavira está no tribunal mas aquilo não anda tal é a justiça "podre" neste país.
> 
> O problema da queima dos sobrantes no Algarve é esse mesmo,este ano fiz logo em Janeiro estava seca, tinha alguma lenha seca das alfarrobeiras tinha que queimar, foi logo em Janeiro, senão nem tinha queimado.











						Empresas ligadas à EDP julgadas por incêndio na Serra do Caldeirão em 2012
					

Arderam quase 27 mil hectares e o fogo terá começado junto ao parque eólico.




					sicnoticias.pt
				




E novidades?


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2022 às 13:30)

trovoadas disse:


> Por acaso nunca mais ouvi falar nesses casos. O de Monchique até pensava que estava ainda na dúvida sobre qual a causa. Não sei se é importante para a generalidade da opinião pública mas para mim era importante apurar responsabilidades nestes casos para além de saber efetivamente o que se passou. Talvez a Netflix faça um documentário sobre o assunto
> 
> Já agora a única vez que vi um incêndio na zona dos meus avós, *a Norte de Alte, foi em 2003 num incêndio que veio de Almodôvar e provocado por mão criminosa.* Estamos a falar de km's2 em que nem sequer conheço ignições. Os meus avós nunca tinham visto fogo por lá, sem ser na lareira


Foi em 2004, 2003 foi em Monchique.

Sim, de facto, no Algarve não existe assim tanta mão criminosa, mesmo assim existe e até foi detido um na semana passada pela GNR em Armação de Pêra, mas de resto, muito poucas ignições, tivemos este ano um incêndio junto à concentração de motos que alastrou até à Quinta do Lago que foi fogo posto, mas em termos de ocorrências em comparação com o Norte e Centro do país nada igual, o problema é quando temos um grande incêndio no Algarve dura quase uma semana e queima mais de 20 mil hectares.



trovoadas disse:


> Empresas ligadas à EDP julgadas por incêndio na Serra do Caldeirão em 2012
> 
> 
> Arderam quase 27 mil hectares e o fogo terá começado junto ao parque eólico.
> ...


Novidades, provavelmente no Continente.   Quando existem causas ligadas a grandes empresas, a justiça vai arrastando-se até que prescreve e está o assunto resolvido.


----------



## ASantos (21 Ago 2022 às 13:53)

O incêndio de Pedrogão Grande também deverá ir pelo mesmo caminho. A EDP ainda que arguida deve passar pelos pingos da chuva. Admirou-me foi o facto da tal descarga elétrica, prontamente descoberta pela PJ, não estar no banco dos réus  .


----------



## Cesar (21 Ago 2022 às 14:06)

Qual a probabilidade de haver instabilidade na Quarta feira no Distrito da Guarda?


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2022 às 10:00)

Pouca massa continental, por isso os efeitos poderão ser menos visíveis (e é inverno).



De qualquer das formas, a atual situação já é má... e as enormes emissões integrantes da 'adaptação' (o ar-condicionado é uma forma de 'adaptação') em nada ajudam...


----------



## trovoadas (22 Ago 2022 às 10:43)

A China tem de começar a fazer mais contra as alterações climáticas. Não é com cartuchos de iodeto de prata que vão lá! Julgava-os mais inteligentes...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Ago 2022 às 19:13)

trovoadas disse:


> A China tem de começar a fazer mais contra as alterações climáticas. Não é com cartuchos de iodeto de prata que vão lá! Julgava-os mais inteligentes...


Eles são o país com mais energia renovável instalada a nível mundial. Mais de 40% da energia produzida na China é renovável (1TW). Têm é ainda muito carvão mas é impossível eliminar isso de um dia para o outro (nem é viável).


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2022 às 21:42)

China vs Co2  https://rhg.com/research/chinas-emissions-surpass-developed-countries/

Os chineses até que não são 'ricos', mesmo apesar de basicamente serem a fábrica global.

Os indianos emitem ~10% dos chineses (são muito mais pobres). Por isso dá para ter ideia do que ainda é preciso para queimar para a maior parte do mundo ter o 'nosso' estilo de vida.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Ago 2022 às 17:35)

Dois mundos diferentes entre o interior e o litoral:


----------



## tonítruo (24 Ago 2022 às 19:37)

O nordeste espanhol parece ser uma área bastante fiável para ver trovoada, é que dá a sensação de que quase sempre que há uma depressão térmica e vou ver as imagens de satélite, está pelo menos uma célula na zona...


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2022 às 22:24)

Já foi publicado?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Ago 2022 às 02:27)

Orion disse:


> Por isso dá para ter ideia do que ainda é preciso para queimar para a maior parte do mundo ter o 'nosso' estilo de vida.


Desenvolver um país pode não implicar queimar combustíveis fósseis. Essa era a realidade no século passado, mas se calhar não tanto hoje em dia...


----------



## Cesar (26 Ago 2022 às 07:03)

Bem pelo menos Setembro já não será tão quente.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Ago 2022 às 10:00)

Bye bye verão.



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2022 às 10:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Bye bye verão.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Ainda não.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Ago 2022 às 10:28)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ainda não.


Para o litoral norte sim.






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## microcris (26 Ago 2022 às 10:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Para o litoral norte sim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isso é só a continuação dos últimos tempos (no litoral mesmo litoral)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Ago 2022 às 10:51)

microcris disse:


> Isso é só a continuação dos últimos tempos (no litoral mesmo litoral)


Previsão é para Valongo..
No litoral junto ao mar deve ser ainda mais fresco.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Ago 2022 às 10:54)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Previsão é para Valongo..
> No litoral junto ao mar deve ser ainda mais fresco.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Matosinhos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Ago 2022 às 11:59)

Agosto vai acabar abaixo da média na região sul e litoral oeste e acima da média no interior norte e centro.
Agora que venha um setembro à 2014, por favor.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2022 às 12:04)

TiagoLC disse:


> Agora que venha um setembro à 2014, por favor.


Não, o pessoal quer mais calor ( especialmente no litoral) para aproveitar a praia.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2022 às 12:25)

É muito improvável termos um Setembro algo parecido a 2014, até me lembro desse ano o pessoal fazer a vindima debaixo de água.


----------



## meteo (26 Ago 2022 às 15:15)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Para o litoral norte sim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ou será um até já?
Todos os anos alguém refere aqui da despedida do Verão logo em Agosto quando temos uma semana fresca, e depois o mês de setembro ou até outubro traz dos melhores dias/semanas ou até mesmo quinzenas de verão no litoral.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 15:34)

meteo disse:


> Ou será um até já?
> Todos os anos alguém refere aqui da despedida do Verão logo em Agosto quando temos uma semana fresca, e depois o mês de setembro ou até outubro traz dos melhores dias/semanas ou até mesmo quinzenas de verão no litoral.



Setembro e Outubro são os meus favoritos para praia, e raramente me arrependo de protelar a época até essa altura. Acresce praias com muito mais espaço...


----------



## meteo (26 Ago 2022 às 15:45)

StormRic disse:


> Setembro e Outubro são os meus favoritos para praia, e raramente me arrependo de protelar a época até essa altura. Acresce praias com muito mais espaço...


Sempre tirei férias em setembro mesmo por causa disso. Menos confusão e tempo de praia excelente no litoral Oeste. Outubro para praia penso ser um fenómeno mais recente. Não me lembro de há 15 anos dar para fazer praia em outubro, ou se acontecesse era muito raramente e nos primeiros dias do mês.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2022 às 16:17)

StormRic disse:


> Setembro e Outubro são os meus favoritos para praia, e raramente me arrependo de protelar a época até essa altura. Acresce praias com muito mais espaço...


E tens preços bem mais convidativos, temperatura da água do mar mais quente, menos nortada, etc... Calma, não decretem já precocemente o fim do verão...


----------



## jamestorm (27 Ago 2022 às 13:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> É muito improvável termos um Setembro algo parecido a 2014, até me lembro desse ano o pessoal fazer a vindima debaixo de água.


Deve ter sido o último setembro à antiga que me Lembro aqui em Alenquer. Até aos anos 90 havia sempre dias de vindima feitos debaixo de chuva. Lembro me sempre da preocupação que o meu pai e avô tinham pois os tractores com a lama deixavam de poder ir a certos vinhedos mais inclinados - tudo isso agora parece ficção científica! Ahah. Vendima hoje em dia é  debaixo de calor e cada vez mais em Agosto.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Ago 2022 às 14:03)

jamestorm disse:


> Deve ter sido o último setembro à antiga que me Lembro aqui em Alenquer. Até aos anos 90 havia sempre dias de vindima feitos debaixo de chuva. Lembro me sempre da preocupação que o meu pai e avô tinham pois os tractores com a lama deixavam de poder ir a certos vinhedos mais inclinados - tudo isso agora parece ficção científica! Ahah. Vendima hoje em dia é  debaixo de calor e cada vez mais em Agosto.


Convenhamos que setembro de 2014 (o 5º mais chuvoso de sempre) teve tanto de "normal" como aqueles em que não chove nada e estão mais de 30 ºC quase todos os dias... O suposto é algo lá pelo meio


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Ago 2022 às 15:01)

jamestorm disse:


> Vendima hoje em dia é  debaixo de calor e cada vez mais em Agosto.


Verdade, até já tenho comentando isso com pessoas mais velhas, antigamente raramente se começava a vindima antes de Setembro, hoje em dia, em muitos anos, já se começa no íncio de Agosto, até já há casos de vindima a começar no fim de julho.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Ago 2022 às 17:52)

É uma imagem de dia 24 de Agosto mas poderia ser de ontem que seria a mesma coisa. O contraste litoral interior quando o nevoeiro se impõe é gritante.


----------



## squidward (27 Ago 2022 às 17:59)

jamestorm disse:


> Deve ter sido o último setembro à antiga que me Lembro aqui em Alenquer. Até aos anos 90 havia sempre dias de vindima feitos debaixo de chuva. Lembro me sempre da preocupação que o meu pai e avô tinham pois os tractores com a lama deixavam de poder ir a certos vinhedos mais inclinados - tudo isso agora parece ficção científica! Ahah. Vendima hoje em dia é  debaixo de calor e cada vez mais em Agosto.


O Setembro do ano passado também não foi nada mau, não me importava que se repetisse este ano.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Ago 2022 às 18:23)

N_Fig disse:


> Convenhamos que setembro de 2014 (o 5º mais chuvoso de sempre) teve tanto de "normal" como aqueles em que não chove nada e estão mais de 30 ºC quase todos os dias... O suposto é algo lá pelo meio


Não escrevas isso assim...toda a gente sabe que existem "anormalidades boas" e uma única "anormalidade má", que é o calor.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2022 às 19:05)

N_Fig disse:


> Convenhamos que setembro de 2014 (o 5º mais chuvoso de sempre) teve tanto de "normal" como aqueles em que não chove nada e estão mais de 30 ºC quase todos os dias... O suposto é algo lá pelo meio


Por aqui, esse Setembro foi fraco e nada de especial, nada que se compare a 2001, 2008 e 2020, que encheu o túnel. Quando enche o túnel é sinal que chove, quando não enche é ano fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Ago 2022 às 20:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, esse Setembro foi fraco e nada de especial, nada que se compare a 2001, 2008 e 2020, que encheu o túnel. Quando enche o túnel é sinal que chove, quando não enche é ano fraco.


Mas meses como os setembros de 2001 e 2008no Algarve são aberrações com quase 10 vezes o valor expectável, não o normal (são literalmente os 2 setembros mais chuvosos de sempre em Faro, se não estou em erro), era aliás aí que queria chegar


TiagoLC disse:


> Não escrevas isso assim...toda a gente sabe que existem "anormalidades boas" e uma única "anormalidade má", que é o calor.


Vá, eu compreendo que nesta situação de seca um setembro como 2014 até desse jeito, só estou a querer dizer que seria invulgar


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2022 às 20:21)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas meses como os setembros de 2001 e 2008no Algarve são aberrações com quase 10 vezes o valor expectável, não o normal (são literalmente os 2 setembros mais chuvosos de sempre em Faro, se não estou em erro), era aliás aí que queria chegar
> 
> Vá, eu compreendo que nesta situação de seca um setembro como 2014 até desse jeito, só estou a querer dizer que seria invulgar


Setembro até foi o mês que deu um salto maior em termos de médias na precipitação em Faro, passou de 12.5 mm na média 71/00 para 22.5 mm na média 81/10, ou seja, aumentou  10 mm, provavelmente devido a esses dois anos.

Já no sentido oposto, Fevereiro perdeu 11.9 mm, na média de 71/00 para a média 81/10, passou de 63.9 mm para 52.0 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Ago 2022 às 01:56)

Falei de Setembro chuvosos algures nos anos 80 e 90, mas a vindima estendia-se bem para Outubro que também era bem regado com chuva, ou já toda a gente se esqueceu? Agora Outubro é mais um mês de verão.

E ainda ha quem diga que as alterações climáticas são mentira. 
Muito provavelmente ainda neste século muitas regiões vinícolas de Portugal vão ver demasiado quentes e secas para a produção de vinho.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Ago 2022 às 08:11)

Boas, 
Agosto está quase a terminar e o mesmo bateu bem certo com as previsões dos modelos de longo prazo que indicavam anomalia negativa no litoral e positiva no interior sobretudo interior norte e centro.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2022 às 14:27)

Orion disse:


> China vs Co2  https://rhg.com/research/chinas-emissions-surpass-developed-countries/
> 
> Os chineses até que não são 'ricos', mesmo apesar de basicamente serem a fábrica global.
> 
> Os indianos emitem ~10% dos chineses (são muito mais pobres). Por isso dá para ter ideia do que ainda é preciso para queimar para a maior parte do mundo ter o 'nosso' estilo de vida.



 https://www.newscientist.com/articl...s-the-most-severe-ever-recorded-in-the-world/


----------



## tonítruo (28 Ago 2022 às 15:46)

Orion disse:


> https://www.newscientist.com/articl...s-the-most-severe-ever-recorded-in-the-world/


Qual é a causa dessa onda de calor? Tem haver com a posição anómala da zona de convergência intertropical deste verão?


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2022 às 16:43)

tonítruo disse:


> Qual é a causa dessa onda de calor? Tem haver com a posição anómala da zona de convergência intertropical deste verão?



 https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202208/1272886.shtml


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Ago 2022 às 17:16)

Este ano não existem furacões?


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2022 às 17:39)

parece que os modelos estão a querer mostrar um Setembro diferente, o ECMWF até prevê a médio prazo precipitação acima da média

um exemplo entre dia 5 e dia 11


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Ago 2022 às 18:20)

david 6 disse:


> parece que os modelos estão a querer mostrar um Setembro diferente, o ECMWF até prevê a médio prazo precipitação acima da média
> 
> um exemplo entre dia 5 e dia 11
> 
> Ver anexo 2095


Previsões a uma semana valem o que valem, mas já é um sinal de que algo está para mudar. O ipma também já está a por temperaturas mais frescas, o ano passado houve alguma (pouca) chuva em setembro, que este verão terrível fique por aqui.


----------



## tonítruo (28 Ago 2022 às 19:04)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Este ano não existem furacões?


Sim, têm havido muito poucos, mas há dois dias ainda estava ativo o furacão Tokage, no Pacífico, que atingiu 956hPa.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2022 às 19:14)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Ago 2022 às 19:16)

Eu refiro me ao Atlântico!


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2022 às 20:12)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Eu refiro me ao Atlântico!


No tópico de seguimento de furacões no Atlântico, tens as respostas todas  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsao-e-seguimento-de-furacoes-atlantico-2022.10826/pagina-5


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2022 às 21:59)




----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2022 às 22:12)

Pelos _ensembles_, é uma questão de tempo até ser 'aquela' altura do ano.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2022 às 22:33)

A -Tº a sudeste dos Açores tem teoria deverá impedir a formação de Ophelias, ao mesmo tempo reduzindo a intensidade de Lorenzos. Em teoria.

Na prática, são casos pouco comuns e a vasta +Tº a oeste *poderá* reduzir a degradação habitual dos ciclones no seu habitual trajeto.






(só anos de La Niña; Set & Out)






Tranquilidade impera, ainda.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2022 às 22:52)

1998 ...





Restos de (salvo erro)...

Ivan






Karl






Jeanne


----------



## tonítruo (29 Ago 2022 às 14:35)

Porquê que aquele "núcleo" dos aguaceiros de virga "explodiu" apenas ao passar pelo sistema central, não era suposto pelo menos ter havido uma ou duas ignições ao passar pelas serras anteriores?


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Ago 2022 às 15:53)

Orion disse:


> 1998 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foi um bom início de Outono, mas daquilo que me recordo, Novembro foi um mês relativamente seco e com bastantes geadas...


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2022 às 12:11)

Outras realidades.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2022 às 20:01)

Algo *poderá* aparecer a oeste dos Açores nos próximos dias. Mas o IFS 12z enlouqueceu.






De resto, é isto que acontece quando se escolhe a vizinhança errada.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2022 às 20:52)

Orion disse:


> Algo *poderá* aparecer a oeste dos Açores nos próximos dias. Mas o IFS 12z enlouqueceu.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2022 às 22:18)

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/weather-whiplash-withers-then-drowns-areas-worldwide/


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Ago 2022 às 22:42)

Com a NAO negativa, há espaço para tempestades tropicais e subtropicais terem espaço ao largo dos Açores.

O NHC parece não estar a seguir os modelos, mas parece de facto existir possibilidade de formação de um ciclone. Para acompanhar...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2022 às 22:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Com a NAO negativa, há espaço para tempestades tropicais e subtropicais terem espaço ao largo dos Açores.
> 
> O NHC parece não estar a seguir os modelos, mas parece de facto existir possibilidade de formação de um ciclone. Para acompanhar...


O cenário mais favorável para acabar com a seca em Portugal e pela Europa do sul é exatamente a NAO ficar negativa.
Pra mim podia ficar 1 ano negativa


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (31 Ago 2022 às 10:42)

A probabilidade de termos uma depressão/tempestade tropical a fazer uma visita a Portugal na próxima semana está a aumentar.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2022 às 10:53)

Com o AG, o clima vai ficar assim. CT's para quase toda a gente


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2022 às 13:23)

Orion disse:


> Com o AG, o clima vai ficar assim. CT's para quase toda a gente


Porra, mesmo assim, a pressão nunca atinge furacão no Algarve, que tristeza tem que aquecer mais. 

@Orion , esta é a época que mais gostas todos os anos sonhas e por vezes ainda tens uma surpresa, eu cá sonho e nada.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Ago 2022 às 15:11)

Orion disse:


> Com o AG, o clima vai ficar assim. CT's para quase toda a gente


Os devaneios do equinócio começam cedo este ano...


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Ago 2022 às 15:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pra mim podia ficar 1 ano negativa


Venha lá esse ano


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2022 às 16:27)

IPMA atento a formação de ciclone tropical a oeste dos Açores.​
Hoje às 16:21.









*O Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos (NHC, na sigla em inglês) anunciou, esta quarta-feira, que há a possibilidade da formação de um ciclone tropical a oeste dos Açores em 48 horas ou cinco dias. Segundo o instituto, responsável pela monitorização e previsão de depressões tropicais, tempestades tropicais e furacões, o sistema pode mover-se para leste em direção ao continente europeu.*

"Uma área de baixa pressão formou-se ao longo de uma zona frontal em decomposição sobre o Atlântico subtropical central cerca de 850 milhas [1367 quilómetros] oeste-sudoeste dos Açores mais ocidentais", lê-se no site do NHC. "É provável que se forme um clima tropical ou depressão subtropical durante os próximos dias enquanto o sistema deriva geralmente para leste".

Segundo o NHC, há 60% de hipótese de o ciclone tropical se formar em 48 horas e 70% de hipótese em cinco dias.

Juan Jesús González Alemán, meteorologista da Agência Estatal de Meteorologia de Espanha (AEMET), alertou para a situação através do Twitter, escrevendo que, apesar de "ainda ser um cenário a ser confirmado", "é possível que a Península Ibérica tenha de estar atenta à formação de um furacão numa latitude tão anormalmente alta". "As trajetórias previstas pelos modelos apontam para a nossa região", continuou.

Questionado pelo JN, o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) confirmou que há a possibilidade da formação de um ciclone tropical "no meio do Oceano Atlântico Norte, a oeste dos Açores".

"Existe a possibilidade de que se desloque para leste. É um dos cenários e estamos a acompanhar a situação", disse o IPMA, alertando, contudo, que "é difícil dizer o que vai acontecer", uma vez que "o NHC não declarou uma trajetória" para o potencial ciclone. "Pode vir para qualquer lado e não necessariamente para a Península Ibérica. Parece que vai ter deslocamento para leste, mas não significa que não vá para noroeste ou sudeste".

Caso o ciclone tropical se mova em direção à Península Ibérica, são esperados ventos fortes e precipitações abundantes e consistentes. "Depende de onde nos encontrarmos em relação à trajetória", rematou o IPMA.









						IPMA atento a formação de ciclone tropical a oeste dos Açores
					

O Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos (NHC, na sigla em inglês) anunciou, esta quarta-feira, que há a possibilidade da formação de um ciclone tropical a oeste dos Açores em 48 horas ou cinco dias. Segundo o instituto, responsável pela monitorização e previsão de depressões tropicais...




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2022 às 20:04)

#93L (Danielle?) para o Ophelia:


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2022 às 13:33)

IPMA​Depressão deverá evoluir para tempestade tropical mas está longe dos Açores.​Hoje às 11:47.

*Por volta das 10 horas desta quinta-feira, a depressão tropical localizava-se a 1575 km a oeste dos Açores. Sistema deverá evoluir para tempestade, mas, para já, está longe do arquipélago.*








O Centro Nacional de Furacões em Miami confirmou esta quinta-feira a formação de uma depressão tropical de nível 5 a oeste dos Açores. A área já estava a ser vigiada pela possibilidade de formação de um ciclone.

De acordo com o instituto responsável pela monitorização e previsão de depressões, tempestades tropicais e furacões, às 10 horas (em Portugal continental), o sistema localizava-se a 1575 km a oeste dos Açores, com deslocamento lento para leste/nordeste.

"Muito longe", referiu a meteorologista Rita Mota, da delegação açoriana do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA). A situação vai continuar a ser monitorizada.

Em declarações ao JN, a responsável explicou que o mais provável é que a depressão evolua para tempestade, intensificando-se, mas que ainda é difícil prever a sua trajetória e se afetará o arquipélago.

"O que hoje é válido, nestes casos, amanhã pode já não ser", ressalvou, garantindo que os meteorologistas estão a acompanhar o caso há vários dias.









						Depressão deverá evoluir para tempestade tropical mas está longe dos Açores
					

Por volta das 10 horas desta quinta-feira, a depressão tropical localizava-se a 1575 km a oeste dos Açores. Sistema deverá evoluir para tempestade, mas, para já, está longe do arquipélago.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2022 às 16:39)

Danielle nasceu.

Mas a depressão irlandesa é mais interessante aqui para o continente.
Garantidos estão pelo menos quatro dias de precipitação bem distribuída no tempo para o Litoral Norte.
Esperemos que sobre alguma coisa para o interior e mais para sul.
A saída é de ontem:


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2022 às 18:05)

Efeito Fujiwara, com efeitos sonoros...


----------



## Northern Lights (2 Set 2022 às 14:29)

Chuva nas próximas semanas, só mesmo no litoral norte.
Dificilmente essas depressões tropicais chegarão cá.
Mas veremos. A segunda quinzena poderá ser mais animada para o país em geral.
Haja fé


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2022 às 18:20)

A típica posição do AA no Verão vai finalmente ser perturbada, é o inicio de uma cadeia que pode dar algum fruto. Por enquanto a Oscilação Atlântica está negativa por uma semana ou mais, no final da quinzena já parece ser mais positiva (sem chuva). Veremos...


----------



## microcris (2 Set 2022 às 18:50)

Vá, deixem-me apanhar as uvas


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Set 2022 às 19:11)

microcris disse:


> Vá, deixem-me apanhar as uvas


O que é que impede?


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2022 às 19:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A típica posição do AA no Verão vai finalmente ser perturbada, é o inicio de uma cadeia que pode dar algum fruto. Por enquanto a Oscilação Atlântica está negativa por uma semana ou mais, no final da quinzena já parece ser mais positiva (sem chuva). Veremos...



A NAO não é tipicamente um bom indicador nesta estação.


----------



## microcris (2 Set 2022 às 20:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> O que é que impede?


Vinho verde. Ainda falta um bocadito para estar no ponto para apanhar.
Se chovesse de acordo com a vontade do pessoal, sobraria pouco mais do que os canganhos para apanhar.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Set 2022 às 21:32)

Eu vejo temperaturas ligeiramente abaixo do normal até dia 8 Setembro e depois vejo temperaturas acima da média até dia 17 Setembro e tempo seco, o que é perfeitamente normal pois as chuvas de Setembro costumam ser nos últimos dias do mês!


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2022 às 14:17)

100 mm de acumulado em Viana do Castelo, na primeira quinzena deste Setembro, é o que o GFS 06z vê hoje. Seria muito bom para terminar de vez com os incêndios e retomar o enchimento das albufeiras.
Dia 12 parece que recebemos uma tangente da ex-Danielle, evento importante de chuva para o litoral norte e centro. Aguardemos...


----------



## jamestorm (4 Set 2022 às 16:12)

Graças a Deus muita chuvinha para o Norte, com alguma esperança de apanhar com uns restos mais a sul!


----------



## RP20 (4 Set 2022 às 16:16)

É normal neste mês chover essencialmente a Norte, as médias dizem mesmo isso. O anormal tem sido os invernos secos que se têm verificado.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2022 às 16:43)




----------



## Orion (4 Set 2022 às 16:50)

É pena mas faz parte das plumas tropicais/rios atmosféricos.

A atmosfera pode ter um ingrediente favorável a enormes quantidades de precipitação (água precipitável, no caso) mas é preciso mais. Desvio muito significativo, desperdiçado.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2022 às 17:10)

Para referência...


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (4 Set 2022 às 19:56)

As previsões do ECM estão boas para haver inundações vou ser sincero.


----------



## Cesar (4 Set 2022 às 22:07)

A posição que o Anticiclone dos Açores vai ter nos próximos dias devia se manter assim, pois a chuva vinha para ficar vamos rezar para isso já chega de sol e calor.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Set 2022 às 22:24)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> As previsões do ECM estão boas para haver inundações vou ser sincero.


A sério?
Devo usar protector solar factor 50?


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (4 Set 2022 às 23:03)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A sério?
> Devo usar protector solar factor 50?


Para os meus lados sim, agora para sul a conversa não é a mesma.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Set 2022 às 14:59)

As previsões sazonais do Ecmwf e Meteofrance sugerem um Outono e Inverno dentro do normal de acordo com a previsão deste mês de Setembro!


----------



## trovoadas (5 Set 2022 às 15:25)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> As previsões sazonais do Ecmwf e Meteofrance sugerem um Outono e Inverno dentro do normal de acordo com a previsão deste mês de Setembro!


As sazonais valem o que valem! Sugiro um acompanhamento semanal pois de um momento para o outro tudo muda principalmente no caso de surgirem cut-off's.
Isto no caso do Outono. Para o Inverno ficaria admirado se fosse normal mas tudo é possível.
O último Inverno, digamos normal por aqui, foi em 2017 que curiosamente só o foi no Algarve.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 14:57)

Esta é a época mais propícia a desconfiar de previsões dos modelos a mais de 72 horas. O recente exemplo de Danielle reflecte essa incerteza.
Época ideal para dar ainda mais atenção a sinais menos modelados e opiniões baseadas na experiência.


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2022 às 18:38)

O _outflow_ da Danielle está prestes a chegar ao continente:







Ao continente, nos próximos dias, também poderá chegar humidade do Earl e da onda tropical em Cabo Verde.


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2022 às 18:42)




----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 19:57)

Orion disse:


>



O jovem Earl vai a correr tentar ainda dar um passinho de valsa Fujiwara com a idosa Danielle, mas ela foge...


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 20:55)

Mais de 60 mm para Faro, previsão do GFS 12z para 2ªfeira dia 12.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2022 às 21:11)

StormRic disse:


> O jovem Earl vai a correr tentar ainda dar um passinho de valsa Fujiwara com a idosa Danielle, mas ela foge...


Querias ver o Earl enrolado com a Danielle para ver se nasciam pequenos furacõeszinhos.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2022 às 10:02)

Orion disse:


> O _outflow_ da Danielle está prestes a chegar ao continente:


----------



## trovoadas (7 Set 2022 às 13:14)

Já agora onde anda a conversa do Setembro 50% mais quente? 
Eu sou pessimista mas nem tanto. Está visto que futurologia não combina com meteorologia. Mas claro previsões a longo prazo também são meteorologia, é preciso é saber o que se está a analisar.

Pr'a semana logo se vê no que dá. Eu tenho sempre as minhas reservas ainda mais no que ao sul diz respeito no entanto existe a hipótese de aqui e acolá poder ser um Setembro interessante...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Set 2022 às 13:34)

trovoadas disse:


> Já agora onde anda a conversa do Setembro 50% mais quente?
> Eu sou pessimista mas nem tanto. Está visto que futurologia não combina com meteorologia. Mas claro previsões a longo prazo também são meteorologia, é preciso é saber o que se está a analisar.
> 
> Pr'a semana logo se vê no que dá. Eu tenho sempre as minhas reservas ainda mais no que ao sul diz respeito no entanto existe a hipótese de aqui e acolá poder ser um Setembro interessante...


Neste momento no que toca a chuva no Algarve temos a possibilidade de chuva no dia 12 e nada mais para já numa situação ainda muito incerta a sul. 
No que toca a temperaturas nos primeiros 6 dias a temperatura esteve abaixo da média no litoral e acima do normal nas regiões do interior, sobretudo interior norte e centro. 
No que toca a precipitação e esperar para ver!


----------



## fhff (7 Set 2022 às 14:18)

microcris disse:


> Vá, deixem-me apanhar as uvas


Digo o mesmo....egoisticamente queria só mais 2 semaninhas sem chuva. 
Vi agora as previsões e assustei-me com alguns modelos para domingo e segunda...


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2022 às 14:50)

O furacão Danielle deu uma pirueta completa: e vai mesmo acertar em cheio em Portugal, já em modo tempestade.​
Depois de uma nova pirueta, o furacão atingirá em cheio o nosso país, já apenas como forte tempestade, previsivelmente domingo ou segunda. Trará chuvas e ventos fortes. E ondulação alta.

Primeiro seguia para norte, rumo ao Reino Unido, passando ao largo dos Açores. Ontem ‘guinou’ para nordeste, e passou a dirigir-se para o golfo da Biscaia, visando já a Galiza e o topo da Península Ibérica e afetando o arquipélago sexta e sábado. Agora tornou a sua pirueta completa para sudeste o que coloca Portugal verdadeiramente no *‘olho do furacão’.*

Sim, falamos do Danielle, o primeiro furacão do Atlântico norte, cuja trajetória tem sido sempre muita incerta e baralhado os meteorologistas, mas que esta quarta-feira apontou diretamente ao nosso país. A manterem-se as previsões atuais, atingir-nos-á em cheio, no domingo ou segunda-feira. No entanto será apenas já uma tempestade extra-tropical durante o dia de hoje ou amanhã — quando perder a categoria de furacão — e provavelmente *uma mera forte tempestade de Outono quando cá chegar.* Ainda assim, os seus efeitos meteorológicos incluem chuvas e ventos fortes. Além de ondulação acima do normal.



			https://observador.pt/2022/09/07/o-furacao-danielle-deu-uma-pirueta-completa-e-vai-mesmo-acertar-em-cheio-em-portugal-em-modo-tempestade/
		



Os furacões agora fazem "piruetas", Portugal vai estar no olho do furacão, que já não será furacão na altura (mas vai ter um olho)...mas sim tempestade e uma "mera forte tempestade de outono" sim porque é muito comum termos fortes tempestades no outono, uma mera banalidade por estas bandas.. estes jornaleiros.....


----------



## microcris (7 Set 2022 às 14:51)

fhff disse:


> Digo o mesmo....egoisticamente queria só mais 2 semaninhas sem chuva.
> Vi agora as previsões e assustei-me com alguns modelos para domingo e segunda...


Pois, para as colheitas, se acontecer o que estão a prever na thread das previsões a 2 semanas, não vai ser nada bom.
Vou tentar apanhar as uvas brancas no sábado. Mas o milho, que ainda está com a bandeia, se vier muito vento, vai ser para tombar.
Eu falo como se fosse eu a fazer mas, na verdade, eu só dou uma mão de vez em quando. A minha irmã é que ainda "leva  a sério" a agricultura de subsistência.


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2022 às 14:52)

Snifa disse:


> Os Furacões agora fazem "piruetas", Portugal vai estar no olho do furacão, que já não será furacão na altura (mas vai ter um olho)...mas sim tempestade e uma "mera forte tempestade de outono" sim porque é muito comum termos fortes tempestades no outono, uma banalidade por estas bandas.. estes jornaleiros.....
> 
> O furacão Danielle deu uma pirueta completa: e vai mesmo acertar em cheio em Portugal, já em modo tempestade.​
> Depois de uma nova pirueta, o furacão atingirá em cheio o nosso país, já apenas como forte tempestade, previsivelmente domingo ou segunda. Trará chuvas e ventos fortes. E ondulação alta.
> ...



Pois, eu ainda o vejo a seguir para nordeste….


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2022 às 14:59)

lserpa disse:


> Pois, eu ainda o vejo a seguir para nordeste….
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



A AEMET ( porque sabe do que fala ) no Twitter e sem o histerismo analfabético em meteorologia dos jornaleiros, indica isto, eventualmente irá mesmo aproximar-se de Portugal, já como uma depressão extratropical de latitudes médias e sem maior severidade que uma depressão "normal" e não uma "mera forte tempestade de outono"  e muito menos Portugal estará no olho do furacão... 

#Danielle perderá sus características tropicales, convirtiéndose en una borrasca profunda de latitudes medias. Se acercará a la Península a comienzos de semana, sin mayor adversidad que cualquier borrasca otoñal, con rachas de vientos fuertes y lluvias en el oeste y zona centro.




Veremos, mas muitos modelos já vêm esta probabilidade.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2022 às 15:09)

> Isto se entretanto o Danielle não decidir ir dar mais uma voltinha rumo a qualquer outro lado.



Para o melhor ou para o pior, é o estilo da jornalista. 

De resto, deverão chegar os restos.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2022 às 15:15)

Orion disse:


> Para o melhor ou para o pior, é o estilo da jornalista.



E quando se é diretora adjunta, a liberdade é outra...


----------



## Northern Lights (7 Set 2022 às 15:16)

Snifa disse:


> A AEMET ( porque sabe do que fala ) no Twitter e sem o histerismo analfabético em meteorologia dos jornaleiros, indica isto, eventualmente irá mesmo aproximar-se de Portugal, já como uma depressão extratropical de latitudes médias e sem maior severidade que uma depressão "normal" e não uma "mera forte tempestade de outono"  e muito menos Portugal estará no olho do furacão...
> 
> #Danielle perderá sus características tropicales, convirtiéndose en una borrasca profunda de latitudes medias. Se acercará a la Península a comienzos de semana, sin mayor adversidad que cualquier borrasca otoñal, con rachas de vientos fuertes y lluvias en el oeste y zona centro.
> 
> ...


Ainda falta muito tempo.
Penso que os modelos estejam a exagerar nas previsões para domingo e segunda, nomeadamente o utilizado pelo IPMA.
Deverá chover no norte e talvez centro, mas nada de diferente do habitual. Uns periodos de chuva com duração de 1/2 horas, mas nada mais que isso.
Mesmo que o/a Danielle entre em cheio por cá, será já como uma depressão pos-tropical. Isto é, nada diferente do habitual para o inicio do Outono.
A sensação termica é que deverá ser algo desconfortável durante o dia


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Set 2022 às 15:56)

Eu já colhi as minhas uvas, e mesmo que não tivesse colhido, sinceramente não me fazia diferença que viesse chuva, não são 2ou 3 dias de chuva que as iam estragar, antigamente, havia anos em que a vindima era feita debaixo de chuva e ninguém reclamava, hoje em dia caem umas pingas e caí logo o Carmo e trindade. .
Fiquei mais preocupado com algumas videiras que se secaram este ano, não aguentaram a seca .


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2022 às 16:27)

Northern Lights disse:


> Mesmo que o/a Danielle entre em cheio por cá, será já como uma depressão pos-tropical. Isto é, nada diferente do habitual para o inicio do Outono.


É habitual depressões pós-tropicais passarem por cá? Desde quando?


----------



## ASantos (7 Set 2022 às 16:38)

Se vier vento é que pode ser pior para as searas de milho. Eu prefiro apanhar o milho em pé, do que deitado. É que deitado sei que não há máquina que lhe pegue .


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2022 às 16:41)

O NHC parece estar já muito confiante na manutenção da trajectória prevista desde ontem.
Esta é a última previsão, de há menos de uma hora:






Centro direitinho à foz do Minho, mas nesse caso as influências mais fortes serão para latitudes inferiores a essa.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (7 Set 2022 às 16:42)

StormRic disse:


> O NHC parece estar já muito confiante na manutenção da trajectória prevista desde ontem.
> Esta é a última previsão, de há menos de uma hora:
> 
> 
> ...


Se formos a ver é melhor que seja as areas a sul a serem as mais afetadas porque serão as que terão menos hipóteses de ver chuva durante o ano.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2022 às 17:35)

Para a malta que quer furacões no quintal...






Refiro-me ao Ophelia como besta, mas o Lorenzo (2019) é simplesmente um Frankenstein. O campo de ventos do L foi o dobro da D(isto)  https://go.nasa.gov/3RrcfnV






D vs L vs O (64 kt = ventos com força de furacão; 34 kt = ventos com força de TT - valores em milhas náuticas)



> 1500 UTC WED SEP 07 2022
> ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE  972 MB
> MAX SUSTAINED WINDS  70 KT WITH GUSTS TO  85 KT.
> 64 KT....... 50NE  60SE  60SW  50NW.
> ...





> 0300 UTC WED OCT 02 2019
> ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE  960 MB
> MAX SUSTAINED WINDS  85 KT WITH GUSTS TO 105 KT.
> 64 KT.......100NE 130SE 120SW  80NW.
> ...





> 1500 UTC SAT OCT 14 2017
> ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE  960 MB
> MAX SUSTAINED WINDS 100 KT WITH GUSTS TO 120 KT.
> 64 KT....... 30NE  40SE  30SW  15NW.
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2022 às 20:31)

Snifa disse:


> O furacão Danielle deu uma pirueta completa: e vai mesmo acertar em cheio em Portugal, já em modo tempestade.​
> Depois de uma nova pirueta, o furacão atingirá em cheio o nosso país, já apenas como forte tempestade, previsivelmente domingo ou segunda. Trará chuvas e ventos fortes. E ondulação alta.
> 
> Primeiro seguia para norte, rumo ao Reino Unido, passando ao largo dos Açores. Ontem ‘guinou’ para nordeste, e passou a dirigir-se para o golfo da Biscaia, visando já a Galiza e o topo da Península Ibérica e afetando o arquipélago sexta e sábado. Agora tornou a sua pirueta completa para sudeste o que coloca Portugal verdadeiramente no *‘olho do furacão’.*
> ...


Cá para mim, a Daniela pratica ginástica artística ou acrobática daí ela dar uma pirueta nos próximos dias. 

Com sorte, ainda dás umas piruetas com ela, se ela passar aí no Porto. 

Os modelos para aqui, não estão mal mas a incerteza ainda é grande e quantas mais piruetas ela der pior ficam os modelos, se em situações normais os modelos já metem água quanto mais numa situação em que têm uma tempestade a dar piruetas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2022 às 21:23)

No final do dia nem me queixo, a velha Daniella e o ambicioso Earl dão as suas voltinhas de dança no Atlântico, sempre tiram energia ao mar e deixam-nos chuva que é o que precisamos. Sim é possível haver inundações, mas isso é todos os anos. As sarjetas devem estar mais que entupidas de lixo, vira o disco e toca o mesmo. A Europa Ocidental agradece enquanto o AA não volta à sua posição habitual.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2022 às 22:29)




----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2022 às 22:35)

TiagoLC disse:


>


Alguém com coragem de falar no que todos viram naquele gráfico...


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2022 às 02:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


>



Alentejo e Beira Baixa!


----------



## jamestorm (8 Set 2022 às 09:12)

StormRic disse:


> Alentejo e Beira Baixa!


Se chover alguma coisa já não é mau, não acredito em tanta chuva para o continente dia 11.  Mas vamos ver...


----------



## Liliazevedo (8 Set 2022 às 10:59)

Informação especial_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2022-09-07 18:20:00* e *2022-09-08 18:20:00*_Assunto:_ Acompanhamento do ciclone Danielle.O furacão Danielle deverá passar a ser classificada como tempestade extra-tropical a partir de amanhã dia 8 de setembro, uma vez que vai perder pouco a pouco as suas caraterísticas tropicais, tornando-se uma depressão mais típica das latitudes médias nesta época do ano.
A trajetória prevista pelos modelos numéricos, ainda com grande incerteza, sugere que a depressão remanescente de Danielle irá aproximar-se à Península Ibérica no início da próxima semana.
A ondulação frontal associada a essa depressão, alimentada por uma massa de ar quente e muito húmido, deverá trazer precipitação moderada e persistente em todo o território do continente e vento moderado a forte (até 50km/h) na faixa costeira e nas terras altas a partir de domingo, 11 de setembro.
O furacão Danielle encontra-se a afetar a parte noroeste da zona marítima de responsabilidade nacional, e está a produzir uma grande área de mar tempestuoso.
O impacto na agitação marítima na costa ocidental do continente começará a ser sentido a partir da tarde de sexta-feira, dia 9 de setembro, com ondas noroeste de altura significativa entre 1,5 e 2 metros e período de 16 segundos e será mais intenso a partir de segunda-feira, dia 12 de setembro, com ondas do quadrante oeste com altura significativa prevista entre 3,5 e 4 metros.

Este comunicado será atualizado no dia 8 de setembro, pelas 18 horas.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				









						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## Paulo H (8 Set 2022 às 11:11)

Se o que está previsto chover para a semana, se concretizar, então vai haver arrastamento de solo, cinzas e entulho  para os rios e ribeiras, até porque a maior parte da precipitação está concentrada em períodos de 2 ou 3 horas. 

Segundo esta saída do GFS, teríamos:
C. Branco  331.7mm
Covilhã  411.1mm 
Manteigas 322.6mm


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Set 2022 às 11:22)

Me parece claro haver aí um erro..


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Set 2022 às 11:28)

jamestorm disse:


> Se chover alguma coisa já não é mau, não acredito em tanta chuva para o continente dia 11.  Mas vamos ver...





Paulo H disse:


> Se o que está previsto chover para a semana, se concretizar, então vai haver arrastamento de solo, cinzas e entulho  para os rios e ribeiras, até porque a maior parte da precipitação está concentrada em períodos de 2 ou 3 horas.
> 
> Segundo esta saída do GFS, teríamos:
> C. Branco  331.7mm
> ...


 Esses picos de precipitação são outliers de erros do modelo. Claramente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Set 2022 às 11:29)

Paulo H disse:


> Se o que está previsto chover para a semana, se concretizar, então vai haver arrastamento de solo, cinzas e entulho  para os rios e ribeiras, até porque a maior parte da precipitação está concentrada em períodos de 2 ou 3 horas.
> 
> Segundo esta saída do GFS, teríamos:
> C. Branco  331.7mm
> ...



Não te guies pelos valores dos meteogramas do GFS, pois dão erro. Se reparares na tabela, há horas em que o valor não surge, gerando erro na hora seguinte


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Set 2022 às 16:10)

As previsões estão a por a Danielle cada vez mais a norte.
Eu aposto que só vai passar de respão com o limite sul entre Viana do Castelo e a Galiza. É pena porque assim a sul de Lisboa pouca chuva se irá ver cair. O costume


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2022 às 16:22)

Paulo H disse:


> Se o que está previsto chover para a semana, se concretizar, então vai haver arrastamento de solo, cinzas e entulho  para os rios e ribeiras, até porque a maior parte da precipitação está concentrada em períodos de 2 ou 3 horas.
> 
> Segundo esta saída do GFS, teríamos:
> C. Branco  331.7mm
> ...



Esses meoteogramas estão errados. De cada vez que falha uma das linhas, na linha seguinte aparece o total das linhas anteriores.


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2022 às 16:51)

A explicação da Sicnotícias está  bem melhor e completa  do que a do Observador, e não fala  disparates como "Portugal no olho do furacão" e "mera forte tempestade"   Sendo que  já tem a explicação fundamentada dada pela meteorologista:

Tempestade Danielle dá reviravolta e vem em direção a Portugal.​
Há uma hora.

Chuva e vento fortes deverão chegar a Portugal no domingo e manter-se no início da próxima semana..

*A tempestade tropical Danielle, que está localizada a noroeste do arquipélago dos Açores, mudou de trajetória. Inicialmente, dirigia-se para o Reino Unido, mas deu uma volta e tem agora em mira a Península Ibérica. Segundo as previsões do **Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera** (IPMA), a tempestade deverá atingir Portugal continental no domingo à tarde, trazendo precipitação e ventos fortes.*

O fenómeno tinha sido classificado como furacão, mas, devido à perda de intensidade, o Centro Norte-americano para Furacões alterou a categoria para tempestade tropical. Alexandra Fonseca, meteorologista no IPMA, explica à SIC Notícias que “_está a perder intensidade e vai continuar a perder_”. Nesta altura, os modelos têm uma grande incerteza associada, estando as autoridades a realizar uma "_vigilância muito apertada_" à tempestade.

Os gráficos divulgados pelo IPMA mostram que a tempestade irá dar uma volta quase completa a noroeste dos Açores. “_O que vai acontecer é que o sistema – que foi um furacão e que agora é uma tempestade tropical – vai interagir com uma depressão que está no Atlântico norte e elas vão juntar-se. Por isso é que ele pode fazer aquela trajetória, marcada pelo núcleo da depressão_”, explica a meteorologista.

Precipitação intensa e persistente a partir de domingo​
“_Caso isto se mantenha, o sistema vai chegar à nossa costa com outras características, com características extratropicais, será um ciclone extratropical_”, acrescenta.
A trajetória prevista – e que é ainda volátil – indica que a Danielle se dirige ao noroeste da Península Ibérica, afetando Portugal. “_O que as previsões indicam neste momento é que trará precipitação intensa e persistente a partir da tarde de domingo_”, afirma a especialista.

“O que os modelos nos estão a indicar é uma precipitação muito intensa, o vento também se intensificará, a partir de domingo, com vento que poderá soprar até 40 ou 50 quilómetros por hora, tanto no litoral – com a chegada da superfície frontal – como nas terras altas. Em relação ao vento, o modelo tem estado com alguma incerteza. A precipitação é um parâmetro que está a ser mais consistente.”

A chuva deverá manter-se em Portugal durante alguns dias. Depois da passagem da tempestade, o continente é afetado por “um pós-frontal – depois da passagem da frente – bastante ativo, a continuar com bastante precipitação nos dias seguintes”.

Em comunicado o IPMA avança ainda que a tempestade irá ter impacto na agitação marítima da costa ocidental já a partir da tarde de sexta-feira, “_com ondas noroeste de altura significativa entre 1,5 e dois metros_”. A partir de segunda-feira deverá aumentar e intensidade “_com ondas do quadrante oeste com altura significativa prevista entre 3,5 e quatro metros_”.


*Danielle não será igual à Leslie*


Em 2018, Portugal foi atingido pela tempestade tropical Leslie – que também foi inicialmente um furacão. No entanto, a tempestade Danielle não será igual à Leslie, uma vez que, ao chegar ao continente, irá já estar muito mais fraca.

“_Não nos parece que seja igual, porque o que os modelos nos dizem é que este sistema – que neste momento é uma tempestade tropical – perde intensidade. O que vai chegar aqui será um sistema com outras características, com características extratropicais – que até já são mais comuns na nossa costa._”

Antes da tempestade, a bonança​
As previsões do IPMA para sábado apontam para céu limpo no interior e com algumas nuvens no litoral. As temperaturas vão chegar aos 36ºC em Évora, enquanto, no litoral, variam entre os 24ºC em Viana do Castelo e Porto e os 31.ºC em Lisboa e Setúbal.

“_A precipitação que está a ocorrer hoje [quinta-feira] vai desintensificar ao longo da tarde e portanto para sexta-feira e sábado não é esperada precipitação. O vento vai diminuir, vamos ter um vento relativamente fraco. Vamos ter dias bastante calmos no que diz respeito ao que poderá aí vir_”, afirma Alexandra Fonseca.









						Tempestade Danielle dá reviravolta e vem em direção a Portugal
					

Chuva e vento fortes deverão chegar a Portugal no domingo e manter-se no início da próxima semana.




					sicnoticias.pt


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Set 2022 às 18:11)

Northern Lights disse:


> Ver anexo 2162
> 
> As previsões estão a por a Danielle cada vez mais a norte.
> Eu aposto que só vai passar de respão com o limite sul entre Viana do Castelo e a Galiza. É pena porque assim a sul de Lisboa pouca chuva se irá ver cair. O costume


Também seria extremamente anormal chuva forte no Sul do país nesta altura do ano, sem ser obviamente nos típicos eventos convectivos (que não será o caso). 

Seja como for, praticamente todo o país neste momento necessita de chuva. Não é só o Sul que está em seca, e de facto o Interior Norte está até numa situação pior que o sul!


----------



## fhff (9 Set 2022 às 06:55)

Os modelos, por aqui, já não dão chuva para domingo. Empurraram a precipitação para segunda e terça. Vamos ver...


----------



## jamestorm (9 Set 2022 às 10:00)

Sim já não há chuva para domingo segundo os modelos.. .
Madrugada de segunda, talvez


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Set 2022 às 12:20)

jamestorm disse:


> Sim já não há chuva para domingo segundo os modelos.. .
> Madrugada de segunda, talvez


Tem sido uma tendência. Mas já não deve adiar muito mais.
A madrugada de segunda em diante estão garantidas em termos de precipitação, pelo menos para o norte e centro.
A precipitação deverá começar pelas 23h de domingo no Minho de forma fraca, passando a moderada, estendendo-se gradualmente às outras regiões até à manhã de segunda.
Nada de anormal para esta altura do ano


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Set 2022 às 12:29)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Bye bye verão.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Afinal o verao pisgou se...
Quem pensou que ia ter dias de praia agora em setembro maravilhosos...
Uma pena.
Fica pro ano

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (9 Set 2022 às 18:12)

O Verão ainda não acabou! Muito menos pelo sul. Uma ameaça de chuva e já lhe estão a fazer o funeral. Calma que o mês é comprido!


----------



## tonítruo (9 Set 2022 às 18:39)

trovoadas disse:


> O Verão ainda não acabou! Muito menos pelo sul. Uma ameaça de chuva e já lhe estão a fazer o funeral. Calma que o mês é comprido!


Ainda para mais que na costa sul dá para ter dias de verão (sol com 27-28ºC) até em outubro...


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2022 às 18:57)

Northern Lights disse:


> Nada de anormal para esta altura do ano



Não é muito comum, uma depressão atlântica com tal actividade em frente à costa ocidental, na primeira quinzena de Setembro. Claro que já houve, mas não é de forma alguma típico desta altura do ano.



Charlie Moreira disse:


> Afinal o verao pisgou se...
> Quem pensou que ia ter dias de praia agora em setembro maravilhosos...
> Uma pena.
> Fica pro ano
> ...



Setembro e Outubro ainda têm muitos dias pela frente...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Set 2022 às 20:06)

Os modelos cortaram um bocadinho a precipitação... está bem, mas sejamos sinceros: aquilo que está previsto é bastante bom tendo em conta a altura do ano em que nos encontramos (e sim, a seca é um problema de todo o país e não só do Sul)! Por exemplo, a última saída do ECMWF dá uns 50 mm para a próxima semana pela zona, o que é bem acima da média caso realmente caia essa quantidade de precipitação. Eu sinceramente não acredito que caia tanta chuva assim, mas veremos o que acontece!


----------



## jamestorm (10 Set 2022 às 13:19)

Infelizmente, parece que não vai ser um evento de chuva tão consistente como de início parecia. A ver vamos, tudo em aberto. Tudo o que cair é ganho visto estarmos ainda em Setembro.


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Set 2022 às 13:27)

jamestorm disse:


> Infelizmente, parece que não vai ser um evento de chuva tão consistente como de início parecia. A ver vamos, tudo em aberto. Tudo o que cair é ganho visto estarmos ainda em Setembro.


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Set 2022 às 13:28)

Um corte substancial na precipitação. Vamos ver as próximas saídas...


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2022 às 13:51)

Esta previsão sinótica do MetOffice é intrigante: centro mais cavado e bem mais a sul do que antes e passa mesmo ao pé do litoral Oeste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Set 2022 às 14:02)

Se a ex-Danielle fosse mais rápida e não rodopiasse tanto para descer e depois voltar a subir, tinhamos a água precipitável toda no território, mas parece ficar mais no mar agora.

Aquele rain-block de 1021 hPa, era evaporar e o Earl também vir para aqui...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2022 às 14:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Se a ex-Danielle fosse mais rápida e não rodopiasse tanto para descer e depois voltar a subir, tinhamos a água precipitável toda no território, mas parece ficar mais no mar agora.


Ainda ela, dá uma pirueta e vai embora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Set 2022 às 14:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ainda ela, dá uma pirueta e vai embora.


Felizmente há uma fila de espera, entre AA e o Earl a empurrar a senhora ex só tem mesmo que vir para aqui ou se quiser vai ter com os camelos a Marrocos.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (10 Set 2022 às 15:14)

StormRic disse:


> Esta previsão sinótica do MetOffice é intrigante: centro mais cavado e bem mais a sul do que antes e passa mesmo ao pé do litoral Oeste.


Se se formarem células convectivas a essa hora de certeza que ficarão estacionárias.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Set 2022 às 15:18)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Se se formarem células convectivas a essa hora de certeza que ficarão estacionárias.



Qual o resultado disto? Mais chuva/vento na região da AML e Setúbal? Chuva mais persistente (das células convectivas) no mesmo local?


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (10 Set 2022 às 15:20)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Qual o resultado disto? Mais chuva/vento na região da AML e Setúbal? Chuva mais persistente (das células convectivas) no mesmo local?


Supostamente seria esse o pior problem as células ficarem quase na mesma posição e descarregarem grandes quantidades de precepitação ainda por cima com a atmosfera saturada...


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2022 às 20:31)

não vale a pena falarmos muito disto agora, a chuva em todo o continente já é certa (ainda bem) agora só falta saber mais ao certo a quantidade e quais as regiões com mais chuva, a partir de amanhã final tarde/noite só nowcasting


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Set 2022 às 22:07)

Convém analisar outros modelos. Há mais mundo para além do GFS...
No geral parece-me que o vale do Tejo irá reter a maior parte da precipitação, o que não é nada frequente acontecer.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Set 2022 às 23:39)

Modelos a colocarem muita água na zona de Castelo Branco. Bem que precisam dela por lá, tudo muito seco pela Beira Baixa.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Set 2022 às 23:48)

Parece me que há modelos a modelarem esta situação por alto como o Ecm nas zonas montanhosas e o gfs por baixo...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Set 2022 às 00:20)

Mas em relação ao sul de run para run a precipitação tem vindo a ser cortada, e isto quer no gfs como no Ecmwf!


----------



## trovoadas (11 Set 2022 às 09:48)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Mas em relação ao sul de run para run a precipitação tem vindo a ser cortada, e isto quer no gfs como no Ecmwf!


Não espero nada de especial para o sul. Eu diria que é um evento bem mais fraco que a linha de instabilidade que passou em Setembro do ano passado. Se no geral chegarmos aos 10mm já é positivo.
Após isso, a partir de Sexta-feira entram lentamente as condições de Verão novamente


----------



## casr26 (11 Set 2022 às 13:56)

Creio eu o cenário que começa a desenhar-se começa a ser cada vez mais consensual, a sul a precipitação vai ser reduzida, e a grande parte da precipitação irá para norte como já é habitual, na zona oeste os acumulados tem vindo igualmente a descer significativamente por isso vamos ter descida de temperatura associada a precipitação mais ou menos em linha para a época (ainda que um pouco prematura) mas de pouca duração...vamos ver o que acontece também nas zonas de Santarém e interior centro que normalmente têm sempre aquela roleta russa e festivais pirotécnicos, mas duvido que este evento seja algo que fique na memória.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 15:52)

Clara diminuição do impacto da depressão, com as frentes a dissipar-se rapidamente ou a entrarem em oclusão. Mais interessantes serão os fenómenos pontuais, no meio de alguma decepção geral.

Mas... GFS 06z mais generoso para Lisboa, por exemplo.


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2022 às 16:10)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## Northern Lights (11 Set 2022 às 16:55)

"A montanha pariu um rato pequenino".
Pelo menos vai dar para tirar saudades da chuva.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 17:51)

Northern Lights disse:


> "A montanha pariu um rato pequenino".
> Pelo menos vai dar para tirar saudades da chuva.



Ainda não se sabe o tamanho do "rato", aguardemos, ainda pode haver mudanças nas previsões de acumulados. Muita gente vai ficar contente, outros nem por isso.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 18:36)

Última saída do MetOffice: desistiu de identificar oclusões e reabilitou a frente fria que amanhã à noite é localizada como tendo varrido todo o continente até à fronteira, de Sul a Norte sem excepções. 






E para terça ao meio-dia a linha de instabilidade também a progredir para Leste, mais rápida no Norte, lenta pelo Sul e não chegando ao litoral sul do Algarve. 






Entretanto, o centro da depressão continua um desafio na sua movimentação...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2022 às 19:55)

StormRic disse:


> Última saída do MetOffice: desistiu de identificar oclusões e reabilitou a frente fria que amanhã à noite é localizada como tendo varrido todo o continente até à fronteira, de Sul a Norte sem excepções.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A frente fria parece muito bem organizada:






SUOMI apanhou um último shot excelente do dia:


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 20:10)

Ex-Danielle arrastou uma massa de ar pelo interior, notavelmente aquecida:









Temperaturas ainda bastante elevadas às 19h (18utc).








Temperatura superficial das águas oceânicas superiores a 20ºC e até 23ºC aproximam-se bastante da costa ocidental na zona do Litoral Centro.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 20:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> SUOMI apanhou um último shot excelente do dia



Alguém sugeriu que aquela nebulosidade muito perto do centro da ex-Danielle pode ser uma tentativa de regenerar o seu carácter tropical (no tópico de Danielle).


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2022 às 21:15)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém sugeriu que aquela nebulosidade muito perto do centro da ex-Danielle pode ser uma tentativa de regenerar o seu carácter tropical (no tópico de Danielle).


Queres dizer subtropical?


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Set 2022 às 21:47)

Chegámos à hora e praticamente não vai chover nada no sul


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 21:52)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Chegámos à hora e praticamente não vai chover nada no sul



Tudo será ganho, mesmo que pareça pouco.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Set 2022 às 22:00)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Chegámos à hora e praticamente não vai chover nada no sul


Ai rapaz, nem comeces...


----------



## Bruno Palma (11 Set 2022 às 22:01)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Chegámos à hora e praticamente não vai chover nada no sul


Então não o verão no Alentejo não é apenas sol e calor de 40ºc? Não te podes queixar muito de chover pouco no verão no Alentejo, aliás foi sempre assim exceto haver uma trovoada ou outra. Nesta época não chove o mesmo que no Inverno/Primavera. Não começes com lamurias...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Set 2022 às 22:07)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Chegámos à hora e praticamente não vai chover nada no sul


Para ti, isto em vez de ser um fórum de meteorologia deve ser um muro das lamentações porque só o utilizas para colocar posts deste género.
Há uns meses era porque já não ia estar calor suficiente, mesmo com previsões tórridas, agora é porque chove pouco. Nem percebo o sentido deste comentário porque até estão previstos acumulados razoáveis para o Baixo Alentejo e podem haver surpresas, uma vez que será tudo bastante imprevisível.
Em vez disto fazia-te falta analisar as médias, pois setembro no sul tem, na generalidade, médias a rondar os 25/30mm. Não sei que tipo de acumulados estás à espera na tua região por esta altura, sinceramente...


----------



## tonítruo (11 Set 2022 às 22:12)

Parece que está a haver uma forte trovoada em Marrocos


----------



## casr26 (11 Set 2022 às 22:14)

Sai um pouco agora para o meu quintal e estava a olhar em direcção a Lisboa, nota-se aquela temperatura amena demais para o meu gosto e aquela claridade vinda dos lados de Lisboa...


----------



## tonítruo (11 Set 2022 às 22:16)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém sugeriu que aquela nebulosidade muito perto do centro da ex-Danielle pode ser uma tentativa de regenerar o seu carácter tropical (no tópico de Danielle).


Não me parece nada demais, normalmente as depressões têm alguma nebulosidade perto do centro, pelo menos tenho essa ideia com as imagens de satélite que fui vendo ao longo dos tempos...


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 22:26)

tonítruo disse:


> Parece que está a haver uma forte trovoada em Marrocos



Exactamente, e por comparação com o que se passa no oceano ao largo das costas do continente, as trovoadas previstas para cá não vêm já formadas.



casr26 disse:


> Sai um pouco agora para o meu quintal e estava a olhar em direcção a Lisboa, nota-se aquela temperatura amena demais para o meu gosto e aquela claridade vinda dos lados de Lisboa...



Nuvens baixas e nevoeiro visíveis pela iluminação urbana. A experiência de cada observador habitual no local de observação quotidiano, e as conclusões empíricas são muitas vezes indicadores preciosos.


----------



## tonítruo (11 Set 2022 às 22:51)

StormRic disse:


> Exactamente, e por comparação com o que se passa no oceano ao largo das costas do continente, as trovoadas previstas para cá não vêm já formadas.


Não gosto nada da sensação que me dá o não saber onde e quando vai estourar a próxima trovoada, não quero perder um bom espetáculo de luzes e efeitos sonoros...


----------



## Mr.Jet (11 Set 2022 às 22:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Queres dizer subtropical?


É relativamente comum haver essa convecção no centro nestas transições, há sempre essa possibilidade de evoluir até se tiver água relativamente quente e ar frio em altura, e até se ter que considerar subtropical.


Tenho ideia de que o NHC chegou a falar algo nisso numa das discussões, de seclusão quente ou algo assim mas posso estar a confundir com outro

Mas para isso aquela convecção tem mesmo que se manter muitas horas com aspecto de não morrer em breve. 
Se a meio da manhã/meio dia ainda estiver assim e modelos não descartarem de todo, o NHC colocará a área em vigilância %

Se observarem os diagramas de fase, no momento atual, aka, na verdade 12z de hoje (letra C) no modelo GFS, percebem que são sempre ciclones com parte da vertical na fronteira entre tropical/extra-tropical ou próximo da fronteira. E uma coisa é o modelo, e a realidade pode estar um pouco "deslocado" em relação ao modelado.











Não julgo que afete as previsões já feitas em que o maior risco são períodos de chuva muito intensa e localizada


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Set 2022 às 23:02)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Chegámos à hora e praticamente não vai chover nada no sul


Aí está ele! Depois do "46°, só? Que pena, deviam de estar 50° durante 1 mês seguido" começa o "não vai chover no meu quintal não devia de chover em mais lado nenhum".


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2022 às 23:27)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Chegámos à hora e praticamente não vai chover nada no sul


Não chegámos a hora nenhuma considerando que no Sul só começa amanhã.


----------



## efcm (12 Set 2022 às 00:56)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Chegámos à hora e praticamente não vai chover nada no sul


Era encontro com hora marcada...

Dá tempo para atrasos e amanhã já vai cair água por aí 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 03:08)

*Atenção ao mar hoje à tarde, maré-viva, preia-mar de Lua cheia cerca das 16h44 (hora legal, Cascais).
Mar ao largo com ondulação OSO que pode ser superior a 3,5 m e superior a 3 m na linha de costa, a aumentar até ao início da noite.
Ondulação de fundo ONO com período 12 seg. a diminuir.
Coincide com aumento do vento de Sul > 35 Km/h e rajadas de 70 Km/h*


----------



## Fantkboy (12 Set 2022 às 14:43)

Zona de  Lagos / Portimão devem ter apanhado uma boa rega.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (12 Set 2022 às 15:58)

Desculpem a pergunta mas porque é que geralmente chove sempre mais de noite do que de dia? Pode ser coincidência mas noto que este tipo de frentes que varreram o território nesta madrugada/manhã normalmente entram sempre de noite e as coisas durante o dia acalmam sendo que a noite pioram novamente.. E coincidência ou existe algum motivo em especial?


----------



## TxMxR (12 Set 2022 às 16:46)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta mas porque é que geralmente chove sempre mais de noite do que de dia? Pode ser coincidência mas noto que este tipo de frentes que varreram o território nesta madrugada/manhã normalmente entram sempre de noite e as coisas durante o dia acalmam sendo que a noite pioram novamente.. E coincidência ou existe algum motivo em especial?


Penso que seja coincidência, mas não deixa de ser verdade, pelo menos daquilo que me lembro. Salvo muito raras excepções sempre que senti tempo realmente mau, foi de noite. Apesar de eu não saber explicar concretamente, há vários motivos para que uma tempestade, ou frente, ou seja o que for piore de noite, a coincidência está obviamente no facto de que (daquilo que me lembro) 90% das frentes, a Portugal, chegam de noite.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (12 Set 2022 às 16:55)

TxMxR disse:


> Penso que seja coincidência, mas não deixa de ser verdade, pelo menos daquilo que me lembro. Salvo muito raras excepções sempre que senti tempo realmente mau, foi de noite. Apesar de eu não saber explicar concretamente, há vários motivos para que uma tempestade, ou frente, ou seja o que for piore de noite, a coincidência está obviamente no facto de que (daquilo que me lembro) 90% das frentes, a Portugal, chegam de noite.



Era bom que alguém soubesse o motivo (caso haja algum claro) mas que é um coincidência, lá isso é..


----------



## N_Fig (12 Set 2022 às 17:23)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta mas porque é que geralmente chove sempre mais de noite do que de dia? Pode ser coincidência mas noto que este tipo de frentes que varreram o território nesta madrugada/manhã normalmente entram sempre de noite e as coisas durante o dia acalmam sendo que a noite pioram novamente.. E coincidência ou existe algum motivo em especial?


Atirando ao calhas, a maioria das frentes afeta-nos no outono e no inverno, quando há muito mais horas sem sol


----------



## tonítruo (12 Set 2022 às 19:25)

Parece que no final das contas as trovoadas mais fortes ficaram em Espanha


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (12 Set 2022 às 19:39)

tonítruo disse:


> Parece que no final das contas as trovoadas mais fortes ficaram em Espanha


Sim mas aquilo são uns monstros autênticos.


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2022 às 20:18)

Complementa o meteociel.


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Set 2022 às 21:03)

N_Fig disse:


> Atirando ao calhas, a maioria das frentes afeta-nos no outono e no inverno, quando há muito mais horas sem sol


Exacto. Nas frentes é algo praticamente aleatório. Mas na convecção chove muito mais durante o dia, devido ao aquecimento radiativo que ajuda a inestabilizar a atmosfera. Num balanço global no planeta, chove mais durante o dia que durante a noite por esse motivo!


----------



## TxMxR (12 Set 2022 às 21:19)

N_Fig disse:


> Atirando ao calhas, a maioria das frentes afeta-nos no outono e no inverno, quando há muito mais horas sem sol


Não discordo, mas tendo em conta que, mais uma vez falo de memória, tendencialmente chegam entre a meia noite e as 5/6 da manhã, seria sempre de noite.

E como disse o @Jorge_scp no último post, eventos convectivos são de facto mais fortes de dia, recordo-me da passagem das frentes da Elsa e do Fabien que foi uma de noite e outra de dia e o pós-frontal diurno foi terrível. E no ano passado das trovoadas em Junho (Julho?).

Mas continuo a achar que sofremos mais de noite  Até a Leslie quis cá passar de noite


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 22:27)

Registadas pelo menos 271 ocorrências devido ao mau tempo em Portugal continental
					

Protecção Civil registou 165 ocorrências entre a meia-noite e as 18h. Sapadores de Lisboa registaram 106 relacionadas com a queda de chuva.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Pedro Mindz (12 Set 2022 às 22:28)

TxMxR disse:


> Não discordo, mas tendo em conta que, mais uma vez falo de memória, tendencialmente chegam entre a meia noite e as 5/6 da manhã, seria sempre de noite.
> 
> E como disse o @Jorge_scp no último post, eventos convectivos são de facto mais fortes de dia, recordo-me da passagem das frentes da Elsa e do Fabien que foi uma de noite e outra de dia e o pós-frontal diurno foi terrível. E no ano passado das trovoadas em Junho (Julho?).
> 
> Mas continuo a achar que sofremos mais de noite  Até a Leslie quis cá passar de noite



Exato e tal como o meu post anterior, partilho da mesma opinião.. As frentes quando chegam chegam 90% de noite, isto não quer dizer que não chova de dia mas de noite é quando caiem as maiores cargas de água.. Era engraçado saber porquê mas acho que é simplesmente coincidência


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 03:50)

Acumulados de ontem, dia 12, na rede IPMA (provisório, ainda faltam estações).
Afinal até foi uma estação algarvia a acumular mais, 37,7 mm em Portimão (Aeródromo), seguindo-se Praia da Rainha (Almada) com 36,5 mm, Ajuda (Lisboa) 33,9 mm e Gago Coutinho 31,3 mm.







É claro que maiores acumulados (bastante maiores) passaram nas malhas da rede oficial, nomeadamente no Alentejo ou até Barlavento.


A rajada máxima de vento nesta rede ocorreu nas Penhas Douradas, 97,2 Km/h, seguindo-se Cabo da Roca com 92,5 Km/h e Fóia 90,7 Km/h.
Destacando-se ainda Soure com 88,2 Km/h, todas as restantes estações tiveram vento inferior a 70 Km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2022 às 08:48)

Incrível como somos desgraçados, tem que nascer um furacão no meio do atlântico para podermos ter precipitação em condições em Portugal com os seus restos.
Não fosse isso a esta hora estaríamos com um sol tórrido e 30ºC no país todo. E ao que parece dá ideia vem lá mais qualquer coisa.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Set 2022 às 14:10)

O GFS vai apontado um cenário de cut-offs para os próximos tempos.
Um cenário para ir avaliando com a devida cautela. 
Qualquer das formas está a ser e existem boas hipóteses de continuar sendo, um Setembro interessante. 
Não é algo que resolva a grande seca que afecta a Península no geral mas é um bom começo. Importante, importante é o cenário que se desenhará lá mais para Outubro.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Set 2022 às 14:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Incrível como somos desgraçados, tem que nascer um furacão no meio do atlântico para podermos ter precipitação em condições em Portugal com os seus restos.
> Não fosse isso a esta hora estaríamos com um sol tórrido e 30ºC no país todo. E ao que parece dá ideia vem lá mais qualquer coisa.
> 
> Ver anexo 2200


Eu tenho ideia que é justamente a actividade tropical no Atlântico o principal gatilho para quebrar o bloqueio das condições típicas de Verão no SW europeu. Este ano até temos tido alguma sorte pelo facto da pouca actividade tropical encurvar rumo ao Atlântico Oriental, ao invés de de seguir a via tradicional para as Caraíbas e EUA. Neste cenário seria uma questão de tempo para essa dinâmica começar a mexer com o tempo na nossa zona.


----------



## slbgdt (14 Set 2022 às 18:26)

Sigo esta página e no verão até acertou.


			https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02FJ2aKBR6XxWF1125WQsqMbfSGMAhr3pydDJ4tfe3FwE4KZaVLoQ4PLvt3LgVUCSfl&id=100044178888706


----------



## jamestorm (14 Set 2022 às 19:22)

Desde que não seja um Outubro parado ou paradinho como muitos noutros anos, até estamos no bom caminho para acabar com a seca.


----------



## RickStorm (14 Set 2022 às 19:59)

Eu adoro o Sol, mas adoro ainda mais esta chuva... Que continue!!!


----------



## Fada (14 Set 2022 às 20:24)

slbgdt disse:


> Sigo esta página e no verão até acertou.
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02FJ2aKBR6XxWF1125WQsqMbfSGMAhr3pydDJ4tfe3FwE4KZaVLoQ4PLvt3LgVUCSfl&id=100044178888706


lol
Deve ser o Bandarra espanhol


----------



## tonítruo (14 Set 2022 às 21:04)

É possível haver um relâmpago que não seja detetado pelo sistema do IPMA?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Set 2022 às 23:39)

Fada disse:


> lol
> Deve ser o Bandarra espanhol


É o _brujito _de Euskadi, bem conhecido pelas suas previsões "mágicas"...


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 03:23)

slbgdt disse:


> Sigo esta página e no verão até acertou.
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02FJ2aKBR6XxWF1125WQsqMbfSGMAhr3pydDJ4tfe3FwE4KZaVLoQ4PLvt3LgVUCSfl&id=100044178888706





Fada disse:


> lol
> Deve ser o Bandarra espanhol



Parece-me O Velho Borda d'Água, mas em espanhol 



tonítruo disse:


> É possível haver um relâmpago que não seja detetado pelo sistema do IPMA?



Sim. Também pode ser um curto circuito em linha de alta tensão ou posto de transformação.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 03:39)

*Acumulados de ontem, 14,* terceiro dia repleto de boas surpresas, algumas até se dispensavam pelos prejuízos que causaram.
Extraordinário o acumulado de Covilhã.
O de* Amares (Caldelas-CIM)*, *118,3 mm*, coloca algumas reservas.
A estação WU de Vila Verde acumulou* 87,1 mm* das 0h às 0h utc. Caldelas está apenas a cerca de 5 Km a ENE.
O único ponto a favor é que se situa 100 m mais elevada, no início dos contrafortes do Gerês.
Mais a sul temos os *55,7 mm* de Merelim e os *95,2* mm de Braga (CIM).
Mas... Minho é Minho.

Mapa provisório, ainda faltam estações:






Beja em três horas pulveriza o normal do mês todo, pelo dobro! Alentejo... é Alentejo.
Portalegre igualou o acumulado mensal médio normal.


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Set 2022 às 11:16)

As trovoadas da próxima semana já se esfumaram


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2022 às 11:47)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> É o _brujito _de Euskadi, bem conhecido pelas suas previsões "mágicas"...


Brujito porque ainda é um aprendiz.Quando chegar a bruxo já consegue acertar no euromilhões, se eu fosse bruxo só queria saber os numeros que saem amanha no euromilhões, agora acertar noutras coisas não tem interesse.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2022 às 12:03)

RedeMeteo disse:


> As trovoadas da próxima semana já se esfumaram


Pois já.


----------



## tonítruo (15 Set 2022 às 12:03)

StormRic disse:


> Sim. Também pode ser um curto circuito em linha de alta tensão ou posto de transformação.


Bem me parecia, afinal não estava a ver fantasmas , é que quando voltava para o Algarve, vi pelo menos uns dois clarões vindos daquela linha de aguaceiros que estava sobre as serras algarvias mas como na rede do IPMA não detetou nada fiquei a achar que estava maluco


----------



## Bruno Palma (15 Set 2022 às 12:03)

RedeMeteo disse:


> As trovoadas da próxima semana já se esfumaram


No domingo também disseste que não ia chover praticamente nada no sul e depois houve locais no sul com 60/80mm...


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2022 às 18:40)

Em altitude é mais claro que há uma perturbação, exemplo a T500hPa:






Parece-me ter ido mais para sul do que o previsto, os modelos estão com ideias diferentes. A ideia geral que me dá é que na Andalucia se irão formar os sistemas convectivos mais fortes e irão morrer em Portugal, com movimentação para W/WNW. Poderá haver surpresas no Alentejo e Algarve, quem sabe.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2022 às 00:47)

O GFS 18z "perdeu a cabeça" e põe instabilidade até ao fim do mês, não contemplando no entanto na primeira próxima semana o Minho e Douro litoral.
De resto, dessa previsão só podia resultar o Setembro mais chuvoso de sempre, ou perto disso, em vários lugares do centro e sul.

Claro que é a saída das 18z, e há que dar esse desconto.


----------



## Thomar (16 Set 2022 às 09:59)

Que vórtice é aquele ao lado de Portugal continental, é uma depressão em altitude?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2022 às 10:30)

Thomar disse:


> Que vórtice é aquele ao lado de Portugal continental, é uma depressão em altitude?


É o cadáver da Danielle ainda a deambular pelas praias portuguesas.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Set 2022 às 15:57)

Encontrei este livro interessante à venda. Um pequeno compêndio das cheias históricas em Mértola e Alcoutim. Teve que vir comigo.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2022 às 16:06)

jamestorm disse:


> Encontrei este livro interessante à venda. Um pequeno compêndio das cheias históricas em Mértola e Alcoutim. Teve que vir comigo.
> Ver anexo 2224



Numa livraria local? Alfarrabista? Feira?
Tenho algumas publicações do IM, INMG, e até do Observatório do Infante D.Luís onde me lembro que há algumas referências. Seria interessante comparar dados e conclusões.


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2022 às 16:32)

Coincidências históricas








Tópico complicado e controverso  https://www.carbonbrief.org/tropical-cyclones-now-13-less-frequent-due-to-climate-change/

Perspetiva global  http://tropical.atmos.colostate.edu/Realtime/ & https://climatlas.com/tropical/


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2022 às 17:11)

Orion disse:


> Tópico complicado e controverso - https://www.carbonbrief.org/tropical-cyclones-now-13-less-frequent-due-to-climate-change/



Num rápido olhar aos gráficos, penso que é mais relevante o período desde a segunda guerra mundial até ao presente. É a partir dessa altura que as emissões mundiais sofrem o maior aumento. Antes, outros factores podiam estar a sobrepôr-se ao ainda reduzido aumento das emissões e da concentração de CO2 e outros gases de efeito de estufa.


----------



## Marco pires (16 Set 2022 às 17:25)

Bom, e parece que até ao fim do mês estamos conversados quanto a chuva.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2022 às 17:31)

Marco pires disse:


> Bom, e parece que até ao fim do mês estamos conversados quanto a chuva.



O GFS 06z tem outra opinião.


----------



## david 6 (16 Set 2022 às 18:18)

Marco pires disse:


> Bom, e parece que até ao fim do mês estamos conversados quanto a chuva.



eu vejo o gfs a dar chuva


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2022 às 18:34)

Marco pires disse:


> Bom, e parece que até ao fim do mês estamos conversados quanto a chuva.


Epa talvez seja boa ideia analisar os modelos antes de fazer previsões. Temos GFS, ECMWF e outros modelos em consenso quanto à instabilidade, que até pode ser forte no alentejo, a partir de segunda.


----------



## tonítruo (16 Set 2022 às 19:34)

Orion disse:


> Coincidências históricas


As Ilhas Filipinas também estão a ter sorte, se não estou em erro, não costuma ser uma das zonas mais afetadas?


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (16 Set 2022 às 19:42)

Porque é que as pessoas aqui gostam de dizer que não vai chover quando os modelos dizem o contrário .


----------



## david 6 (16 Set 2022 às 21:10)

e agora até o ecm foi atrás do gfs e aumentou bem a precipitação (pelo menos aqui na minha zona)


----------



## Marco pires (16 Set 2022 às 21:25)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Porque é que as pessoas aqui gostam de dizer que não vai chover quando os modelos dizem o contrário .


por causa disto:


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (16 Set 2022 às 21:31)

Sim essas são as previsões de hoje de manhã só as 10 é que atualiza e entretanto Lisboa e regiões envolventes, segundo o ECM, vai ter muita instabilidade na próxima semana.


----------



## Marco pires (16 Set 2022 às 21:47)

espero que sim, a ver vamos....


----------



## RP20 (16 Set 2022 às 21:53)

Marco pires disse:


> espero que sim, a ver vamos....


Podias ter em atenção , pelos menos, ás probabilidades de precipitação. Ninguém  obrigado a saber ver modelos mas pelo menos na previsão automática do IPMA não devias de olhar só para os desenhos das nuvens.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Set 2022 às 21:55)

O ECMWF das 12h de hoje está excelente


----------



## jamestorm (16 Set 2022 às 22:39)

StormRic disse:


> Numa livraria local? Alfarrabista? Feira?
> Tenho algumas publicações do IM, INMG, e até do Observatório do Infante D.Luís onde me lembro que há algumas referências. Seria interessante comparar dados e conclusões.


Isto é do Instituto da água - encontrei numa feira de livros usados, custou 1 euro.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2022 às 22:45)

jamestorm disse:


> Isto é do Instituto da água - encontrei numa feira de livros usados, custou 1 euro.



Vou procurar o que tenho sobre as cheias do Guadiana.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Set 2022 às 22:47)

Com as trovoadas para virem esta semana, ninguém quer fazer apostas de precipitação?


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Set 2022 às 00:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Com as trovoadas para virem esta semana, ninguém quer fazer apostas de precipitação?


Era bem visto acho que nunca se fez


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2022 às 01:09)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Era bem visto acho que nunca se fez



Bem mais difícil do que as apostas de temperatura.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2022 às 08:51)

Marco pires disse:


> Bom, e parece que até ao fim do mês estamos conversados quanto a chuva.


Todos os modelos estão a dar instabilidade.  , resta saber quais são as zonas que vão ser mais beneficiadas.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Set 2022 às 09:53)

O evento da próxima semana tem vindo a encurtar. Trovoadas no interior sul com movimento de nordeste/leste entre o final de segunda e Terça- feira até ao fim da tarde. Situação típica de Setembro/Maio que era muito mais comum outrora.

Os acumulados bem como a intensidade das trovoadas são um tiro no escuro. Normalmente estas situações são interessantes nas serras Algarvias. Para o litoral dúvido que chegue algo, só restos talvez.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Set 2022 às 10:08)

Quando acontecer algo parecido com o que aconteceu em Itália já não queremos instabilidade.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2022 às 10:13)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Quando acontecer algo parecido com o que aconteceu em Itália já não queremos instabilidade.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Onde é que está previsto acontecer algo parecido cá com o que aconteceu em Itália?
Também no dia em que faltasse água nas torneiras, alguns em vez de desejarem sol e calor os 365 dias do ano, também já desejavam chuva.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Set 2022 às 10:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Onde é que está previsto acontecer algo parecido cá com o que aconteceu em Itália?
> Também no dia em que faltasse água nas torneiras, alguns em vez de desejarem sol e calor os 365 dias do ano, também já desejavam chuva.


Quando acontecer foi o que eu disse.
Agora estamos com 50% do país em seca e o pessoal parece que está com uma sede insaciável tal os comentários desesperados.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (17 Set 2022 às 10:24)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Quando acontecer algo parecido com o que aconteceu em Itália já não queremos instabilidade.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Não há nem sei se algum dia haverá energia para trovoadas desse tipo por aqui.
A nossa maior preocupação poderão ser tempestades tropicais ou até furacões a fazerem-nos uma visita. No entanto não parece evidente. No passado já houveram tempestades muito mais fortes por aqui em relação ao que temos tido.
O que se passa por Espanha, França e Itália é simplesmente megalómano e parece ter tendência para piorar.


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2022 às 10:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Quando acontecer foi o que eu disse.
> Agora estamos com 50% do país em seca e o pessoal parece que está com uma sede insaciável tal os comentários desesperados.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



50? em Agosto estávamos com 100% do país em seca e não 50% dele


----------



## tonítruo (17 Set 2022 às 11:07)

david 6 disse:


> 50? em Agosto estávamos com 100% do país em seca e não 50% dele


a 15 de setembro também, o IPMA fez uma análise climatológica para o período de 1 a 14 de setembro: URL
Estas são as alterações dos valores das classes de seca:

Classes PDSI​31 agosto​15 setembro​Normal​0%​0%​Seca Fraca​0%​3,1%​Seca Moderada​0%​50,2%​Seca Severa​60,4%​45.9%​Seca Extrema​39.6%​0,8%​


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2022 às 11:13)

trovoadas disse:


> Não há nem sei se algum dia haverá energia para trovoadas desse tipo por aqui.
> A nossa maior preocupação poderão ser tempestades tropicais ou até furacões a fazerem-nos uma visita. No entanto não parece evidente. No passado já houveram tempestades muito mais fortes por aqui em relação ao que temos tido.
> O que se passa por Espanha, França e Itália é simplesmente megalómano e parece ter tendência para piorar.


Não te esqueças duma coisa, no dia em que o Algarve tiver 1000 mm em 3 meses como entre Outubro e Dezembro de 1989, ou os 400mm que caíram naquela semana fatídica em Dezembro de 1992 adoraria ver o que acontecia, a zona da Variante de Faro deve ser um autêntico lago. Desde 1995/96 que não temos um acumulado superior a 1000 mm e mudou tanto e termos urbanísticos que um dia a coisa pode correr mal, temos tido apenas pequenos sinais mas quando chove 100 mm como aconteceu em Albufeira ou noutros locais temos tido elevados prejuízos ou com apenas 20/30 mm num curto espaço de tempo para Faro, Olhão, Tavira, VRSA se transformar num caos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Set 2022 às 11:20)

david 6 disse:


> 50? em Agosto estávamos com 100% do país em seca e não 50% dele








						IPMA - Percentagem água solo
					






					www.ipma.pt
				





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tonítruo (17 Set 2022 às 11:24)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Percentagem de água no solo e seca meteorológica não são a mesma coisa...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Set 2022 às 13:50)

tonítruo disse:


> Percentagem de água no solo e seca meteorológica não são a mesma coisa...


Algumas regiões os solos estão bem regados, a seca refere se a que?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tonítruo (17 Set 2022 às 14:43)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Algumas regiões os solos estão bem regados, a seca refere se a que?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Refere-se ao Índice PDSI, cito a explicação que está no site do IPMA:

O índice PDSI (Palmer Drought Severity Index), foi desenvolvido por Palmer (1965) e implementado e calibrado para Portugal Continental (Pires, 2003).

Este índice baseia-se no conceito do balanço da água tendo em conta dados da quantidade de precipitação, temperatura do ar e capacidade de água disponível no solo e permite detetar a ocorrência de períodos de seca classificando-os em termos de intensidade (fraca, moderada, severa e extrema).


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2022 às 14:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Algumas regiões os solos estão bem regados, a seca refere se a que?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk








						IPMA - Monitorização da Seca Meteorológica
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/PrecipitacaoSetembro_vf.pdf  (páginas 6 e 7).

Boa leitura.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Set 2022 às 15:03)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Era bem visto acho que nunca se fez


Já se fez um misto, em que se apostava nas temperaturas e na precipitação ao mesmo tempo


----------



## jamestorm (17 Set 2022 às 20:44)

Vamos ver, mas parece mesmo que a partir de segunda-feira haverá alguma animação, a ver vamos!!


----------



## tonítruo (17 Set 2022 às 22:00)

Sabem como ficou a situação da abolição da mudança de horário?
Vi tantas notícias sobre isso mas nunca chegou a acontecer...


----------



## jamestorm (17 Set 2022 às 22:12)

tonítruo disse:


> Sabem como ficou a situação da abolição da mudança de horário?
> Vi tantas notícias sobre isso mas nunca chegou a acontecer...


Muitos países no norte e centro da Europa não concordam com essa mudança.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Set 2022 às 19:03)

Será que vem aí um bom evento pirotécnico?? Ahah. 
Vamos ver como vai ser, uma autêntica lotaria?


----------



## jamestorm (19 Set 2022 às 10:01)

Em Espanha parece que esteve animado durante a madrugada. 
Agora temos algo a chegar ao Litoral da Região Oeste, ecos vermelho na Lourinhã.


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2022 às 10:06)

jamestorm disse:


> Em Espanha parece que esteve animado durante a madrugada.
> Agora temos algo a chegar ao Litoral da Região Oeste, ecos vermelho na Lourinhã.


Vê-se chover com intensidade na webcam da praia da Consolação, Peniche.

Em Caneças a mínima foi de 20,6ºC.
Ontem ainda acumulei 0,2mm. A estação AML de Odivelas também acumulou 0,2mm.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Set 2022 às 09:20)

E nada para hoje....afinal tudo se esfumou.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Set 2022 às 09:37)

jamestorm disse:


> E nada para hoje....afinal tudo se esfumou.


Na maioria dos locais sim ... Incrível como tudo se esfumou em horas..


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 11:08)

Ainda é cedo mas diria que o sudoeste do país vai ser a zona mais afetada. Pelas imagens de satélite/radar já dá para perceber essa tendência.


----------



## GSM2046 (20 Set 2022 às 11:39)

Mesmo sem nuvens está um excelente dia de praia sem gritos, sem cães, sem bolas e sem apitos dos banheiros nem bandeira vermelha. Água morna e o areal só para mim....


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Set 2022 às 12:00)

GSM2046 disse:


> Mesmo sem nuvens está um excelente dia de praia sem gritos, sem cães, sem bolas e sem apitos dos banheiros nem bandeira vermelha. Água morna e o areal só para mim....Ver anexo 2259


É a melhor altura do ano para fazer praia, o verão ainda não acabou como alguns pensavam.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Set 2022 às 14:15)

Tudo muito calmo por enquanto :/


----------



## jamestorm (20 Set 2022 às 14:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> É a melhor altura do ano para fazer praia, o verão ainda não acabou como alguns pensavam.


Todos os anos é assim, os últimos dias de Setembro são sempre os melhores.
... então depois das escolas estarem a funcionar, melhor ainda. Já ninguém te chateia, voltou tudo às suas vidas...


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Set 2022 às 14:53)

Longe vão os tempos em que as chuvas chegavam em Setembro, nomeadamente a partir da segunda/terceira semana.
Agora setembro não é nada mais do que um prolongamento do Verão, com uma ou outra cut-off miserável.
Daí haver cada vez mais gente a considerar o setembro como um otimo mês para férias (falo por onde eu trabalho).


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 14:54)

Diria que a partir do final da tarde teremos chuva mais generalizada na zona a laranja.





Veremos.


----------



## Fpinto (20 Set 2022 às 14:57)

A pirotécnia chegou à Pampilhosa da Serra... e molhada.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Set 2022 às 15:15)

TiagoLC disse:


> Diria que a partir do final da tarde teremos chuva mais generalizada na zona a laranja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Há trovoadas também na beira baixa, bem visíveis daqui.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2022 às 16:37)

Não obstante os muitos _billions_, às vezes pouco ou nada sai bem.

De '20% a 120h', a isto:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 19:45)

TiagoLC disse:


> Diria que a partir do final da tarde teremos chuva mais generalizada na zona a laranja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A noite promete!


----------



## Marco pires (20 Set 2022 às 20:59)

aqui pela zona de Setúbal começa a bombar mas por enquanto nada de chuva para já.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 00:44)

GSM2046 disse:


> Mesmo sem nuvens está um excelente dia de praia sem gritos, sem cães, sem bolas e sem apitos dos banheiros nem bandeira vermelha. Água morna e o areal só para mim....Ver anexo 2259



 tal como na Praia da Rainha (Caparica), que espectacular banho tropical (> 21ºC, na maré baixa)



Northern Lights disse:


> Longe vão os tempos em que as chuvas chegavam em Setembro, nomeadamente a partir da segunda/terceira semana.
> Agora setembro não é nada mais do que um prolongamento do Verão, com uma ou outra cut-off miserável.
> Daí haver cada vez mais gente a considerar o setembro como um otimo mês para férias (falo por onde eu trabalho).



 nã, nã, sempre tirei parte das férias em Setembro, desde há mais de 40 anos, nunca me arrependi.



TiagoLC disse:


> Diria que a partir do final da tarde teremos chuva mais generalizada na zona a laranja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Descontando as localizadas a norte do Tejo, acertaste.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Set 2022 às 07:46)

StormRic disse:


> Seis dias sem chover, em Setembro, é notícia?


Vamos ver se são só seis dias...  Início de Outubro para já não parece promissor.


----------



## GSM2046 (22 Set 2022 às 08:45)

Ontem na despedida do Verão o melhor dia de praia do mês com uma segunda berma de praia deixada pela Daniela


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2022 às 09:18)

Há pouco na CNN, o presidente do IPMA  Miguel Miranda  quando lhe perguntaram quais as perspetivas para este Outono, ele disse que está previsto que seja mais seco que o habitual...veremos, também Setembro ia ser um mês quente e seco e, felizmente,  embora a seca continue, não está a ser bem assim...  

Depois de tanta seca, só nos faltava ter o próximo Outono/Inverno também secos...


----------



## meteo (22 Set 2022 às 09:44)

RP20 disse:


> Já pareces o presidente do IPMA e aquele ministro incompetente. Setembro ia ser um inferno e super seco


Previsões. Fora do fórum até se percebe as críticas a previsões mensais/sazonais falhadas. Aqui já era expectável haver algum conhecimento da dificuldade dessas previsões. Por acaso aconteceu termos tido os restos de um furacão diretos ao Continente a mudar o padrão.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Set 2022 às 09:53)

Snifa disse:


> Há pouco na CNN, o presidente do IPMA  Miguel Miranda  quando lhe perguntaram quais as perspetivas para este Outono, ele disse que está previsto que seja mais seco que o habitual...veremos, também Setembro ia ser um mês quente e seco e, felizmente,  embora a seca continue, não está a ser bem assim...
> 
> Depois de tanta seca, só nos faltava ter o próximo Outono/Inverno também secos...


Nada que não me espante ... sobretudo num cenário de alterações climáticas. 

Mas seria totalmente catastrófico, continuar nisto por mais um ano. Um novo inverno quente e seco como o anterior, vai atirar Portugal para campos totalmente desconhecidos a nível de seca.


----------



## Northern Lights (22 Set 2022 às 11:43)

A chuva que tivemos até agora de nada valerá se nas próximas 3/4 semanas não chover mais nada de significativo.
Se este Outono/Inverno forem secos, será uma autêntica catastrofe para Portugal e para a Península Ibérica no geral.
Se assim já assistimos a brigas por causa da água entre Portugal e Espanha, imaginem se essa catastrofe acontece...
A dessalinização da água terá de ser uma realidade a ter em conta  muito em breve e de forma generalizada pelo menos no nosso país.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Set 2022 às 12:44)

Northern Lights disse:


> A dessalinização da água terá de ser uma realidade a ter em conta  muito em breve e de forma generalizada pelo menos no nosso país.


Concordo.


----------



## tonítruo (22 Set 2022 às 13:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Dispensava mesmo viver nestes arquipélagos onde o risco de passar um furacão é elevado todos os anos.


Eu imagino que grande parte dos habitantes desses arquipélagos nem sabem o risco que correm...


----------



## jamestorm (22 Set 2022 às 13:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Concordo.


Dizem que água dessalinizada sabe muito mal..?
Vai ser bom negócio para as águas engarrafada....quer dizer, essas nascentes vão secar mais ano menos ano a confirmarem -se os cenários mais extremos de falta de chuva nas próximas década. Água do Luso ainda tem as bicas todas a brotar? Divido.


----------



## fernandinand (22 Set 2022 às 14:02)

A produção de água dessalinizada requer muita energia...o melhor será mesmo poupar água de maneira inteligente, por exemplo através de novas normas de construção de casas para recuperar águas das chuvas e ter circuitos diferentes de 'águas sujas' e 'águas limpas' aquando da construção das casas....
Dessalinização só faz sentido para regimes desérticos e ainda estamos muito longe disso...


----------



## jamestorm (22 Set 2022 às 14:16)

fernandinand disse:


> A produção de água dessalinizada requer muita energia...o melhor será mesmo poupar água de maneira inteligente, por exemplo através de novas normas de construção de casas para recuperar águas das chuvas e ter circuitos diferentes de 'águas sujas' e 'águas limpas' aquando da construção das casas....
> Dessalinização só faz sentido para regimes desérticos e ainda estamos muito longe disso...


Será muito próximo de deserto o cenário a 50 anos para a península. O equivalente ao Sul da Califórnia actualmente? 
Espero que não se venha a concretizar.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2022 às 14:48)

tonítruo disse:


> Eu imagino que grande parte dos habitantes desses arquipélagos nem sabem o risco que correm...


Também estarão habituados, diria eu...mas acho que não me habituava a fenómenos destes. E o pior é pensar que são cada vez mais recorrentes e que mesmo a reconstrução poderia vir a ser comprometida. Basta ver o caso do Lousiana, cuja zona oeste do Estado, foi arrasada por dois furacões _"major"_ em 2020. Além disto, as Bermudas, tal como outras ilhas das Caraíbas têm pouco relevo, o que faz com que sejam quase "engolidas" pelo mar nestas situações.



jamestorm disse:


> Será muito próximo de deserto o cenário a 50 anos para a península. O equivalente ao Sul da Califórnia actualmente?
> Espero que não se venha a concretizar.


Não sei se alguma vez vamos ter minimamente capacidade para enfrentar as secas que o Sudoeste dos Estados Unidos tem estado a atravessar. Basta um ano de seca para que a situação se complique e agora com as centrais a carvão encerradas, nem as barragens que estão em zonas chuvosas se safam, devido à produção de energia. As únicas ideias que existem por cá para combater o quer que seja é subir preços e no caso das secas é subir o preço da água. 
Além disso partilhamos os principais rios com outro país e penso que a guerra de água com Espanha está apenas a começar e já era previsível que com a atual situação, mais cedo ou mais tarde isso iria acontecer.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Set 2022 às 14:59)

Até agora não tivemos mudança de padrão! Ter uma ou outra cut-off não significa mudança de padrão. Aliás eu noto o Atlântico ainda muito bloqueado (em teoria ainda é cedo),no entanto as próximas 2 semanas serão importantes para ver o que poderá vir. Até só pode desbloquear lá para a 2a quinzena de Outubro e depois voltar a bloquear com a vinda do nosso "amigo" Verão de São Martinho . 

De qualquer das formas um Outono seco não significa 0 precipitação! Lembrem-se disso antes de euforismos com um ou outro aguaceiro


----------



## tonítruo (22 Set 2022 às 15:42)

Há alguma forma de obter as imagens de radar de dias anteriores?
É que eu tirei algumas fotos a várias células ontem e na terça que gostaria de partilhar com as suas respetivas assinaturas no radar para melhor contexto...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Set 2022 às 15:43)

Setembro no Sotavento Algarvio está bem abaixo da média em termos de precipitação, cerca de 7 a 8 mm. Por seu lado a de Portimão para oeste esta acima da média creio que neste momento com cerca de 70 mm de acumulados. 
No Alentejo é mais difícil dizer ainda..


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2022 às 15:52)

tonítruo disse:


> Há alguma forma de obter as imagens de radar de dias anteriores?
> É que eu tirei algumas fotos a várias células ontem e na terça que gostaria de partilhar com as suas respetivas assinaturas no radar para melhor contexto...



Sim, ainda posso ter as imagens do mapa dinâmico, dos radares individuais e das DEA. Que dias e horas aproximadas precisas?


----------



## jamestorm (22 Set 2022 às 15:58)

trovoadas disse:


> Até agora não tivemos mudança de padrão! Ter uma ou outra cut-off não significa mudança de padrão. Aliás eu noto o Atlântico ainda muito bloqueado (em teoria ainda é cedo),no entanto as próximas 2 semanas serão importantes para ver o que poderá vir. Até só pode desbloquear lá para a 2a quinzena de Outubro e depois voltar a bloquear com a vinda do nosso "amigo" Verão de São Martinho .
> 
> De qualquer das formas um Outono seco não significa 0 precipitação! Lembrem-se disso antes de euforismos com um ou outro aguaceiro


Pois, alguma chuva é melhor que nada mas, não quer dizer que "alguma" não continue a ser pouca. 
No entanto, se chover qualquer coisa vamos logo ter uma carrada de avisos e páginas e páginas nos jornais com previsão de "temporal". Isto da a sensação de que está a chover quando na verdade é pouco o que realmente cai do céu.


----------



## tonítruo (22 Set 2022 às 16:10)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, ainda posso ter as imagens do mapa dinâmico, dos radares individuais e das DEA. Que dias e horas aproximadas precisas?


Uau, @StormRic para o salvamento 
Ainda estou a compilar os tempos, depois envio-te uma mensagem direta para não encher o tópico com _off-topics_...

Era interessante o IPMA ter um histórico no seu _site_ com os dados antigos das estações e imagens de radar/DEAs como outros serviços de meteorologia nacionais fazem.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2022 às 16:22)

tonítruo disse:


> Era interessante o IPMA ter um histórico no seu _site_ com os dados antigos das estações e imagens de radar/DEAs como outros serviços de meteorologia nacionais fazem.



Pois era. A seu tempo poderá disponibilizar, é uma questão, penso eu, de capacidade dos servidores e alguma restruturação dos bancos de dados a nível de acesso público.

Algumas imagens gravei logo na altura. Mas para o mapa dinâmico apenas não fechei as páginas respectivas do navegador, portanto as imagens permanecem em cache, mas não posso mantê-las indefinidamente pois vão ocupando cada vez mais espaço na memória.


----------



## fernandinand (22 Set 2022 às 16:59)

tonítruo disse:


> Era interessante o IPMA ter um histórico no seu _site_ com os dados antigos das estações e imagens de radar/DEAs como outros serviços de meteorologia nacionais fazem.



Estou a compilar isso há uns tempos, mas ainda não tive tempo para me 'debruçar' sobre o assunto, nem se posso disponibilizar isto...isto por PT, a informação 'pública' tem muito que se lhe diga...
Em princípio será para disponibilizar em timeseries, NetCDF ou similares...


----------



## RP20 (22 Set 2022 às 22:55)

meteo disse:


> Previsões. Fora do fórum até se percebe as críticas a previsões mensais/sazonais falhadas. Aqui já era expectável haver algum conhecimento da dificuldade dessas previsões. Por acaso aconteceu termos tido os restos de um furacão diretos ao Continente a mudar o padrão.


O "por acaso" não existe em meteorologia.


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2022 às 20:35)

_Outflow_ sobre o continente.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2022 às 21:14)

meteo disse:


> Previsões. Fora do fórum até se percebe as críticas a previsões mensais/sazonais falhadas. Aqui já era expectável haver algum conhecimento da dificuldade dessas previsões. Por acaso aconteceu termos tido os restos de um furacão diretos ao Continente a mudar o padrão.


Mas é exatamente por isso que lançar cá para fora previsões, e ainda por cima sazonais (e em estações de transição!), como se fossem cenários quase certos é uma estupidez. O presidente do IPMA pode ter dito as coisas como deve ser, não me recordo, mas lembro-me do que o governo e a comunicação social disseram e foi uma estupidez sem desculpa


----------



## RP20 (23 Set 2022 às 21:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas é exatamente por isso que lançar cá para fora previsões, e ainda por cima sazonais (e em estações de transição!), como se fossem cenários quase certos é uma estupidez. O presidente do IPMA pode ter dito as coisas como deve ser, não me recordo, mas lembro-me do que o governo e a comunicação social disseram e foi uma estupidez sem desculpa











						MAI alerta para terceira vaga de calor nos próximos dias
					

Altas temperaturas deverão prolongar-se até setembro, alertou o ministro da Administração Interna.




					www.cmjornal.pt
				



Está aqui, com o Ministro a dizer barbaridades de futurologia. Com o presidente do IPMA ao lado a dizer que sim .


----------



## David sf (23 Set 2022 às 22:50)

Snifa disse:


> Há pouco na CNN, o presidente do IPMA  Miguel Miranda  quando lhe perguntaram quais as perspetivas para este Outono, ele disse que está previsto que seja mais seco que o habitual...veremos, também Setembro ia ser um mês quente e seco e, felizmente,  embora a seca continue, não está a ser bem assim...
> 
> Depois de tanta seca, só nos faltava ter o próximo Outono/Inverno também secos...


O presidente do IPMA já devia ter aprendido com o que se passou há um mês. Não se devem avançar com previsões sazonais publicamente, principalmente quando estas são alarmistas. Os OCS empolam e deturpam aquilo que é dito à procura de desgraças. Devia ter ficado calado.

Gostava também de saber quando foi que o IPMA mudou de modelo de referência, porque a previsão sazonal de precipitação para o Outono, do ECMWF, é esta:


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2022 às 23:18)

David sf disse:


> IPMA mudou de modelo de referência



C3S, implementado pelo ECMWF  https://climate.copernicus.eu/chart...22090100,720,2022100100&type=tsum&area=area01


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Set 2022 às 10:25)

Mudou e já não foi de hoje ou de ontem. E a previsão integrada de vários modelos apontam para um Outono quente e seco em especial Outubro e Novembro!
Agora fiabilidade das transições é sempre baixas em especial na precipitação pois normalmente em Setembro e Outubro, ainda tem precipitação baixas, daí que qualquer dia com precipitação mais intensa possa deitar uma previsão Mensal abaixo. 
Além disso ainda existem os fluxos tropicais dos ciclones.


----------



## David sf (24 Set 2022 às 12:41)

Orion disse:


> C3S, implementado pelo ECMWF  https://climate.copernicus.eu/chart...22090100,720,2022100100&type=tsum&area=area01


Nunca gostei de mixórdias de modelos, porque juntam modelos relativamente razoáveis com outros que acertam menos que a esperança matemática de um evento aleatório.
Considerando então a "mixórdia", mesmo a média dos modelos considerados no C3S dá uma probabilidade muito pouco alta de o outono ser seco (inferior a 50%). Em termos de tercis, está aproximadamente 45-35-20 (seco - normal - húmido). Previsões sazonais com sinal tão fraco, valem pouco mais que zero...


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Set 2022 às 13:03)

Tendência para que outubro comece quente, um prolongamento do verão, nada que não estejamos habituados.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Set 2022 às 14:32)

Hoje descobri que os meus sobrinhos, 4 e 6 anos não sabem o que são trovoadas....dizem por ter visto nos desenhos animados, mas nunca viram nenhuma ao vivo.
Ora eu com a idade deles já tinha visto dezenas posivelmente, tal era o festival aqui pela Região Oeste. No zona do Montejunto havia trovoada violenta várias vezes por ano, outono e Maio não falhava. Isso tudo desapareceu, não é minimamente consistente para que fique na memória desta nova geração. Incrível como o clima pode mudar assim!


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2022 às 15:13)

David sf disse:


> Nunca gostei de mixórdias de modelos, porque juntam modelos relativamente razoáveis com outros que acertam menos que a esperança matemática de um evento aleatório.



Ainda por concretizar:



> Future releases​
> New features and functionality will include:
> 
> Verification information for the suite of products on display.
> New products, based on user requirements and forecast skill. Currently planned are: forecasts for monthly means for the existing variables; new indices (e.g. the Southern Oscillation Index); and forecast products (e.g. climagrams).



Ainda assim, o ECMWF pode juntar o seu modelo aos outros porque há ainda muito por fazer   https://gmd.copernicus.org/articles/12/1087/2019/

No Verão, o modelo pode ser mais útil para os continentais. No Inverno, para os ilhéus.






---

Não obstante as anteriores críticas  https://www.ecmwf.int/en/newsletter/171/news/forecast-performance-2021

Ter o melhor modelo não significa que se está sempre certo. Há sempre enviesamentos/variações regionais e globais  https://weather.gc.ca/verification/error_growth_e.html


----------



## David sf (24 Set 2022 às 15:21)

Orion disse:


> Ter o melhor modelo não significa que se está sempre certo. Há sempre enviesamentos/variações regionais e globais  https://weather.gc.ca/verification/error_growth_e.html


Concordo totalmente. Mas é muito melhor olhar para 8 previsões de 8 modelos diferentes, em separado, do que misturar tudo num resultado apenas.


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2022 às 15:25)

Ano passado, por exemplo  https://www.ecmwf.int/en/elibrary/20469-evaluation-ecmwf-forecasts-including-2021-upgrade


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2022 às 15:30)

David sf disse:


> Concordo totalmente. Mas é muito melhor olhar para 8 previsões de 8 modelos diferentes, em separado, do que misturar tudo num resultado apenas.



O C3S devia era publicar previsões mensais que são tão ou mais importantes que as trimestrais.

Para quem não conhece, a quantidade/qualidade de informação compensa os gráficos rudimentares  https://www.wmolc.org/seasonDmmeScmUI/plot_DmmeSCM


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Set 2022 às 21:25)

Muito preocupantes e desanimantes as previsões para Outubro


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Set 2022 às 23:28)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Muito preocupantes e desanimantes as previsões para Outubro


Porque?? 
No sul a 1a quinzena costuma ser ainda quente e seca, as frentes mais características do Outono surgem na 2a metade de Outubro! 
Aqui em Faro costuma se dizer que a chuva chega pelo dia da Feira de Faro, dia 20 Outubro!


----------



## jamestorm (25 Set 2022 às 00:14)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Porque??
> No sul a 1a quinzena costuma ser ainda quente e seca, as frentes mais características do Outono surgem na 2a metade de Outubro!
> Aqui em Faro costuma se dizer que a chuva chega pelo dia da Feira de Faro, dia 20 Outubro!


Antigamente, Outubro era mês já de plena invernia aqui pelo Oeste e Norte da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa. Chovia muito neste mês quase todos os anos.  Agora é mais um mês de verão. É aguardar, para já o início outubro será seco...mas espero que haja mudança de padrão ainda em Outubro.


----------



## Marco pires (25 Set 2022 às 17:45)

jamestorm disse:


> Antigamente, Outubro era mês já de plena invernia aqui pelo Oeste e Norte da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa. Chovia muito neste mês quase todos os anos.  Agora é mais um mês de verão. É aguardar, para já o início outubro será seco...mas espero que haja mudança de padrão ainda em Outubro.


confirmo, com 45 anos posso bem dizer que era assim, alem do mais as temperaturas eram frescas durante o dia e não era tão comum andar de manga curta.
as coisas estão mudadas e muito, outubro é daqueles meses incertos que tanto pode ser de chuva, como de sol e calor embora o mais habitual ultimamente tem sido a ultima opção.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2022 às 17:51)

Outubro tem vindo a sofrer um aumento enorme de temperatura, mas até tem sido dos meses onde mais tem chovido de forma regular. A memória meteorológica pode enganar, e a verdade é que a maioria dos outubros deste século têm tido precipitação próxima ou acima da média, e acima do que se verificou no século passado


----------



## jamestorm (25 Set 2022 às 19:59)

N_Fig disse:


> Outubro tem vindo a sofrer um aumento enorme de temperatura, mas até tem sido dos meses onde mais tem chovido de forma regular. A memória meteorológica pode enganar, e a verdade é que a maioria dos outubros deste século têm tido precipitação próxima ou acima da média, e acima do que se verificou no século passado


Tens dados que confirmem isso? Alguma hipótese dos dados antigos estarem errados? Isso é totalmente diferente da experiência do homem comum. Pode ter chovido mais alguns anos um ou dois dias pontualmente e devido à passagem de restos uma ou outra tempestade tropical mas, o número de dias em que choveu e a consistência deverá ser muito diferente dos Outubros antigos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Set 2022 às 20:09)

jamestorm disse:


> Tens dados que confirmem isso? Alguma hipótese dos dados antigos estarem errados?


Sinceramente em termos da temperatura num passado recente isso é bem verdade e me parece pelo andar da carruagem que este ano tb será assim. 
Em termos de precipitação aí já não concordo com ele, acho que os níveis de precipitação se mantêm e têm alternado com anos mais secos e outros mais chuvoso bem como Novembro.


----------



## David sf (25 Set 2022 às 20:13)

jamestorm disse:


> Tens dados que confirmem isso?



Temperatura:






Precipitação:





Fonte: https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...OJlzXk/cli_20211001_20211031_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Cesar (25 Set 2022 às 22:36)

Depois da chuva voltam as previsões mais preocupantes a nível de precipitação.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2022 às 23:03)

jamestorm disse:


> Tens dados que confirmem isso? Alguma hipótese dos dados antigos estarem errados? Isso é totalmente diferente da experiência do homem comum. Pode ter chovido mais alguns anos um ou dois dias pontualmente e devido à passagem de restos uma ou outra tempestade tropical mas, o número de dias em que choveu e a consistência deverá ser muito diferente dos Outubros antigos.


Já puseram aqui os gráficos, mas a média de precipitação no século XX foi de cerca de 90 mm, enquanto que nestas duas décadas no século XXI anda acima dos 110 mm, e outubros realmente secos (abaixo dos 70 mm) só houve 3 em 21, o último no trágico outubro de 2017


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2022 às 23:06)

Já em relação à temperatura, basta dizer que o recorde de outubro mais quente já foi batido 3 vezes nos últimos anos, em 2011, depois de novo em 2014, e ainda de novo em 2017...


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2022 às 23:12)

jamestorm disse:


> Hoje descobri que os meus sobrinhos, 4 e 6 anos não sabem o que são trovoadas....dizem por ter visto nos desenhos animados, mas nunca viram nenhuma ao vivo.
> Ora eu com a idade deles já tinha visto dezenas posivelmente, tal era o festival aqui pela Região Oeste. No zona do Montejunto havia trovoada violenta várias vezes por ano, outono e Maio não falhava. Isso tudo desapareceu, não é minimamente consistente para que fique na memória desta nova geração. Incrível como o clima pode mudar assim!


Ainda há dias trovejou. Ou eles não viram/ouviram? Não será antes o interesse/desinteresse deles?

O meu filho, que fez agora 2 anos, no mês de Agosto aquando o início do fogo de artifício em Várzea da Serra, apontou e disse sem medo: "tovoada".


----------



## Northern Lights (26 Set 2022 às 10:10)

Bem. Parece que tão depressa não vamos ter nada de relevância para combater a grave seca que vivemos


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2022 às 10:13)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda há dias trovejou. Ou eles não viram/ouviram? Não será antes o interesse/desinteresse deles?
> 
> O meu filho, que fez agora 2 anos, no mês de Agosto aquando o início do fogo de artifício em Várzea da Serra, apontou e disse sem medo: "tovoada".



O meu filhote que faz dois anos em Novembro não parece sair ao pai, não liga nada ao que se passa no céu para lá da janela do quarto!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Set 2022 às 10:37)

Northern Lights disse:


> Bem. Parece que tão depressa não vamos ter nada de relevância para combater a grave seca que vivemos


A mim me parece é que vem aí o Verão de novo no início de Outubro!


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2022 às 10:56)

De facto, as previsões para o início de Outubro não estão, para já, nada favoráveis à ocorrência de precipitação, ainda por cima poderá vir algum calor: 

O AA nesta posição favorece  a secura e calor:







Ainda há muito Outono e Inverno para pela frente, esperemos que possa compensar bem a seca que temos vivido nos últimos tempos..

Não vale a pena, nem resolve nada o "sofrer ou stressar por antecipação", ainda por cima por algo que ninguém controla..


----------



## Marco pires (26 Set 2022 às 14:30)

Nada que seja para admirar, quando ocorre algum episódio de precipitação durante alguns dias, temos depois semanas consecutivas de sol e calor.
Uma coisa é certa, se este outono/inverno for igual ao do ano passado, vai ser o caos com falta de água.
Para já as coisas não estão nada famosas, mas também nestes meses as coisas podem mudar, mas olhando para o que está modelado, è uma lástima.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Set 2022 às 15:38)

Curioso que choveu em alguns locais 300 a 400% do normal para a altura do ano. Excepção algumas das regiões que mais precisavam como o Nordeste do país e o sotavento Algarvio.
Por isso não entendo o vosso drama com a chuva.
O que mencionei é que teríamos agora em Outubro a continuação do Verão na 1a quinzena pois estão previstas temperaturas acima dos 30c!


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2022 às 16:49)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Curioso que choveu em alguns locais 300 a 400% do normal para a altura do ano. Excepção algumas das regiões que mais precisavam como o Nordeste do país e o sotavento Algarvio.
> Por isso não entendo o vosso drama com a chuva.
> O que mencionei é que teríamos agora em Outubro a continuação do Verão na 1a quinzena pois estão previstas temperaturas acima dos 30c!


Até pode chover 400% do normal para o mês em 1 ou 2 horas num determinado local, pois é típico das chuvas torrenciais que caracterizam estes meses de transição. São meses que por norma, têm médias baixas, principalmente a sul e que com uma trovoada esse valor depressa pode ser atingido. No entanto, isso não quer dizer que a situação esteja melhor.
Se foi bom chover? Obviamente que foi, mas temos de reconhecer que os regimes torrenciais não resolvem grande coisa, principalmente numa situação de seca extrema onde os solos não têm quase água. Grande parte da água vai parar aos cursos de água que, passado algum tempo voltam a ficar secos, e a que fica no solo rapidamente é absorvida.
No ano passado, outubro foi acima da média graças aos últimos 3 dias do mês.  No entanto, grande parte do mês foi passado sem ver uma gota de água e com temperaturas acima da média. Depois disso, veio um novembro também seco.
Aparecem 2/3 dias de chuva, mas depois temos 2 ou mais semanas de tempo estável. Não se recupera grande coisa assim.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Set 2022 às 17:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Até pode chover 400% do normal para o mês em 1 ou 2 horas num determinado local, pois é típico das chuvas torrenciais que caracterizam estes meses de transição. São meses que por norma, têm médias baixas, principalmente a sul e que com uma trovoada esse valor depressa pode ser atingido. No entanto, isso não quer dizer que a situação esteja melhor.
> Se foi bom chover? Obviamente que foi, mas temos de reconhecer que os regimes torrenciais não resolvem grande coisa, principalmente numa situação de seca extrema onde os solos não têm quase água. Grande parte da água vai parar aos cursos de água que, passado algum tempo voltam a ficar secos, e a que fica no solo rapidamente é absorvida.
> No ano passado, outubro foi acima da média graças aos últimos 3 dias do mês.  No entanto, grande parte do mês foi passado sem ver uma gota de água e com temperaturas acima da média. Depois disso, veio um novembro também seco.
> Aparecem 2/3 dias de chuva, mas depois temos 2 ou mais semanas de tempo estável. Não se recupera grande coisa assim.


Depende no que toca a solos o regime torrencial não resolve grande coisa, em períodos de transição mas a nível das barragens resolve, pois é esse regime que canaliza a água para as barragens, como foi o caso de Setembro e Outubro do ano passado, em especial na bacia hidrográfica do Guadiana e do Sotavento Algarvio. 
Apesar disso e de acordo com os dados de 19 Setembro do Snirh, as chuvas da 1a metade de Setembro pouco contribuiram para a subida dos caudais das Albufeiras do Sul do país.


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2022 às 17:13)

Olho em volta e os campos estão a ficar outra vez verdes (distrito de Lisboa). 
Na esmagadora maioria dos anos, no final de Setembro está tudo seco e bem seco.

Este ano até deu para plantar as couves para o Natal (Caneças) sem ter que regar abundantemente, porque a terra estava bem molhada. (Algo raríssimo).

Em Várzea da Serra, Viseu, e nas terras circundantes, a chuva trouxe um enorme desenvolvimento para os castanheiros. E cessou na altura exata. Mais que isso já iria estragar. 

Esta chuva de Setembro não acabou com a seca meteorológica nem hidrológica, mas não se pode ignorar que foi uma enorme bênção.

Relativamente à primeira quinzena de Outubro que à partida se adivinha quente e seca, não é propriamente uma novidade. Aliás, ainda faz dar mais valor à chuva, que caiu em Setembro.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2022 às 17:46)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Depende no que toca a solos o regime torrencial não resolve grande coisa, em períodos de transição mas a nível das barragens resolve, pois é esse regime que canaliza a água para as barragens, como foi o caso de Setembro e Outubro do ano passado, em especial na bacia hidrográfica do Guadiana e do Sotavento Algarvio.
> Apesar disso e de acordo com os dados de 19 Setembro do Snirh, as chuvas da 1a metade de Setembro pouco contribuiram para a subida dos caudais das Albufeiras do Sul do país.


A situação do ano passado por esta altura, comparada com este ano é bastante diferente, pois a secura dos solos e dos cursos de água é muito mais significativa, logo existe mais dificuldade de a água chegar ás barragens.
Para abastecer as barragens tem de ser um regime de chuvas mais continuado. O regime de chuvas torrenciais aumenta o armazenamento, mas é algo temporário.
__________________


AnDré disse:


> Olho em volta e os campos estão a ficar outra vez verdes (distrito de Lisboa).
> Na esmagadora maioria dos anos, no final de Setembro está tudo seco e bem seco.
> 
> Este ano até deu para plantar as couves para o Natal (Caneças) sem ter que regar abundantemente, porque a terra estava bem molhada. (Algo raríssimo).
> ...


Os anos não são todos iguais e ainda bem. Felizmente num ano em que a falta de água é enorme, setembro trouxe alguma chuva para amenizar um pouco o cenário de seca extrema que assola muitas zonas do território há largos meses.
E sim @AnDré, aqui os campos também já têm algum verde em diversos pontos. No entanto, vai-se a ver os cursos de água e estão secos, embora tenham enxurrado, o que demonstra bem a secura existente.
Não ignorei o quão benéficas foram estas chuvas, que foram ouro, sem dúvida alguma. Apenas refiro que o facto de a precipitação ficar acima da média em diversos locais não significa que a situação esteja muito melhor. A seca não terminou e continua grave, precisamos muito mais que isto, mas também sei reconhecer que setembro não é mês para resolver a situação e que muita chuva traria igualmente consequências.
A partir de outubro sim, se continuar este padrão, principalmente na 2ª quinzena, começará a ser motivo para que a preocupação aumente significativamente. Calor na 1ª quinzena começa a ser cada vez mais habitual, infelizmente.


----------



## meteo (26 Set 2022 às 17:55)

Ter campos relativamente verdes apenas requer ter humidade à superfície. Com 2 ou 3 dias com chuva razoável, é o suficiente. Mas nada diz em relação à gravidade que temos hoje. Difícil encontrar um ano pior no indicador do  índice de seca e água armazenada nas albufeiras para final de setembro.


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2022 às 18:34)

meteo disse:


> Ter campos relativamente verdes apenas requer ter humidade à superfície. Com 2 ou 3 dias com chuva razoável, é o suficiente.


Ainda assim pouco comum em Setembro.



meteo disse:


> Mas nada diz em relação à gravidade que temos hoje. Difícil encontrar um ano pior no indicador do  índice de seca e água armazenada nas albufeiras para final de setembro.



Foi o que eu disse:


AnDré disse:


> Esta chuva de Setembro não acabou com a seca meteorológica nem hidrológica, mas não se pode ignorar que foi uma enorme bênção.



Tirando as grandes hídricas hidroelétricas, que estão vazias não só pela seca mas pela crise energética, num panorama geral a situação é idêntica a Setembro de 2005.  
É difícil encontrar na história um mês de Setembro onde tenha havido recuperação generalizada de armazenamento de água (albufeiras e aquíferos). Só talvez em Setembro de 1949. E mesmo assim tenho dúvidas.
Mesmo no mês de Outubro, é difícil essa recuperação, nem é suposto. Outubro é tempo em que a precipitação por norma já é superior à evapotranspiração, ou seja, começa a haver humidade à superfície. Só a partir de Novembro é que é normal começar a recuperação das albufeiras e aquíferos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Set 2022 às 18:51)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda assim pouco comum em Setembro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui no Algarve algum sinal de erva e impossível, só a zona de Portimão e Lagos talvez tenha algo. 
Relativamente a seca em termos do índice de seca Setembro de 2005 estava claramente pior (Setembro de 2005 foi muito seco) e a nível de barragens, e mais difícil de dizer, mas o Sudoeste do país está bem pior do que 2005, mas em compensação o interior alentejano está bem melhor do que em 2005.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Set 2022 às 19:18)

AnDré disse:


> Olho em volta e os campos estão a ficar outra vez verdes (distrito de Lisboa).
> Na esmagadora maioria dos anos, no final de Setembro está tudo seco e bem seco.
> 
> Este ano até deu para plantar as couves para o Natal (Caneças) sem ter que regar abundantemente, porque a terra estava bem molhada. (Algo raríssimo).
> ...


Reforço também, por aqui os campos baldios estão todos verdes, o que é mais comum lá para Novembro.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Set 2022 às 21:13)

Nota-se tudo já bastante verdinho aqui pelo Oeste, mas não sabemos até quando...dias e dias soalheiros e temperaturas acima da média pode voltar a secar a erva.
Outubro sempre foi o mês em que tudo fica verde, este ano foi mais cedo!


----------



## Marco pires (26 Set 2022 às 21:36)

a respeito dos níveis de agua no solo.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Set 2022 às 21:43)

Marco pires disse:


> a respeito dos níveis de agua no solo.


Situação bastante crítica pela Beira Alta e Trás-os-Montes. Vale do Tejo, Centro -Oeste Alentejano e Algarve. 

Esperemos que isso comece a mudar em breve!


----------



## tonítruo (26 Set 2022 às 21:47)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A mim me parece é que vem aí o Verão de novo no início de Outubro!


Porquê que aqui em Portugal é tão "fácil" o calor prolongar-se pelo outono astronómico fora enquanto em outras regiões temperadas, setembro é um mês notavelmente mais frio do que junho?
Tem haver com o verão ser seco e, consequentemente, o solo estar seco durante o outono pelo que facilmente aquece durante os dias de sol?


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2022 às 22:31)

tonítruo disse:


> Porquê que aqui em Portugal é tão "fácil" o calor prolongar-se pelo outono astronómico fora enquanto em outras regiões temperadas, setembro é um mês notavelmente mais frio do que junho?
> Tem haver com o verão ser seco e, consequentemente, o solo estar seco durante o outono pelo que facilmente aquece durante os dias de sol?


Falou-se disso há uns tempos. Resumindo, o planeta inteiro tem um atraso do período mais quente em relação ao solstício de verão (e o mesmo acontece no inverno em relação ao período mais frio), mas como a água tem uma capacidade muito maior de armazenar calor do que a terra, esse atraso é muito maior no litoral que no interior. Como nós somos um país em que nunca se está muito longe do mar, esse atraso vai ser maior que noutros países, e deste modo setembro é mais quente que junho


----------



## tonítruo (26 Set 2022 às 22:37)

N_Fig disse:


> Falou-se disso há uns tempos. Resumindo, o planeta inteiro tem um atraso do período mais quente em relação ao solstício de verão (e o mesmo acontece no inverno em relação ao período mais frio), mas como a água tem uma capacidade muito maior de armazenar calor do que a terra, esse atraso é muito maior no litoral que no interior. Como nós somos um país em que nunca se está muito longe do mar, esse atraso vai ser maior que noutros países, e deste modo setembro é mais quente que junho


Mas então porquê que isso também não acontece no inverno?
Se é o efeito marítimo que resulta em setembro ser mais quente do que junho, porquê que março não é mais frio do que dezembro?
O que me faz confusão é o porquê do atraso ser maior no verão do que no inverno...


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2022 às 22:40)

tonítruo disse:


> Mas então porquê que isso também não acontece no inverno?
> Se é o efeito marítimo que resulta em setembro ser mais quente do que junho, porquê que março não é mais frio do que dezembro?


O efeito não é tão forte no inverno, realmente, não sei bem explicar porquê. Mas mesmo assim existe: fevereiro tem temperaturas semelhantes a dezembro, embora haja muito mais horas de sol em fevereiro que em dezembro


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2022 às 22:47)

N_Fig disse:


> O efeito não é tão forte no inverno, realmente, não sei bem explicar porquê. Mas mesmo assim existe: fevereiro tem temperaturas semelhantes a dezembro, embora haja muito mais horas de sol em fevereiro que em dezembro





tonítruo disse:


> Mas então porquê que isso também não acontece no inverno?
> Se é o efeito marítimo que resulta em setembro ser mais quente do que junho, porquê que março não é mais frio do que dezembro?
> O que me faz confusão é o porquê do atraso ser maior no verão do que no inverno...



A insolação é muito maior em Março do que em Dezembro.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2022 às 22:49)

StormRic disse:


> A insolação é muito maior em Março do que em Dezembro.


Completamente verdade, mas é análogo à insolação ser muito maior em junho que em setembro e as temperaturas serem ligeiramente superiores em setembro no nosso país


----------



## tonítruo (26 Set 2022 às 22:59)

N_Fig disse:


> Completamente verdade, mas é análogo à insolação ser muito maior em junho que em setembro e as temperaturas serem ligeiramente superiores em setembro no nosso país


Exato, daí a minha confusão.
É que em zonas continentais (Berlim, por exemplo) os meses mais quentes são jun/jul/ago, enquanto os mais frios são dez/jan/fev.
Em ilhas onde a influência do oceano é maior (Ponta Delgada, por exemplo) os meses mais quentes são jul/ago/set enquanto os mais frios são jan/fev/mar.
Mas Portugal continental é idêntico aos açores no verão (meses mais quentes são jul/ago/set) mas depois é idêntico a zonas continentais no inverno (meses mais frios são dez/jan/fev)...


----------



## RP20 (26 Set 2022 às 23:39)

A aproximidade  ao Norte de África pode ter alguma influência também, visto que o ar quente que nos visita vem sempre de lá.


----------



## David sf (27 Set 2022 às 00:05)

Em grande parte do país o mês de outubro é, em média, mas quente que maio (e a tendência nos últimos anos tem vindo a acentuar-se). E é uma situação bastante específica de Portugal, na maior parte do resto da Europa não ocorre o mesmo.
Mais do que o efeito de inércia térmica, que existe, não só na atmosfera mas principalmente na água do mar nas nossas costas, acho que a sinóptica dominante em cada um destes meses é o factor que mais influencia esta especificidade do nosso clima.

Durante o mês de outubro, a circulação zonal a latitudes mais altas já costuma estar estabelecida e o vórtice polar está habitualmente bem centrado no pólo. Esta sinóptica é bastante favorável à permanência de anticiclone à nossa latitude, instalando-se o frio apenas no Norte da Europa. Com a água do mar mais quente e o centro da península menos quente do que no pico do verão, também não se forma a depressão térmica, sendo muito mais comum a formação de correntes de Este quando o anticiclone está sobre nós ou em crista para o Golfo da Biscaia.

Em maio ocorre o oposto. No início da Primavera o vórtice polar rompe-se, sendo nesta fase do ano que é mais comum a AO e a NAO ficarem negativas e proporcionarem-se trocas de massas de ar entre o Ártico e latitudes mais baixas. A circulação zonal é, consequentemente, muito mais fraca, sendo comum a chegada de depressões vindas de latitudes mais elevadas à Península. A temperatura da água do mar é também uns 3ºC inferior à de outubro, o que faz alguma diferença quando o vento sopra do mar.

Estas diferenças sinópticas deverão aumentar ainda mais, num cenário de subida de latitude da circulação zonal, prevista por vários modelos climáticos para um futuro próximo, principalmente porque em outubro será cada vez mais provável estarmos sob influência anticiclónica.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Set 2022 às 00:20)

David sf disse:


> Em grande parte do país o mês de outubro é, em média, mas quente que maio (e a tendência nos últimos anos tem vindo a acentuar-se).


Não me parece que a diferença se tenha vindo a acentuar, até diria o contrário. Aliás, na década 2011-2020 outubro teve uma média que esteve apenas uma centésima acima da de maio - e ambas muito acima do que se verificou em décadas passadas...


----------



## tonítruo (27 Set 2022 às 00:25)

David sf disse:


> Em grande parte do país o mês de outubro é, em média, mas quente que maio (e a tendência nos últimos anos tem vindo a acentuar-se). E é uma situação bastante específica de Portugal, na maior parte do resto da Europa não ocorre o mesmo.
> Mais do que o efeito de inércia térmica, que existe, não só na atmosfera mas principalmente na água do mar nas nossas costas, acho que a sinóptica dominante em cada um destes meses é o factor que mais influencia esta especificidade do nosso clima.
> 
> Durante o mês de outubro, a circulação zonal a latitudes mais altas já costuma estar estabelecida e o vórtice polar está habitualmente bem centrado no pólo. Esta sinóptica é bastante favorável à permanência de anticiclone à nossa latitude, instalando-se o frio apenas no Norte da Europa. Com a água do mar mais quente e o centro da península menos quente do que no pico do verão, também não se forma a depressão térmica, sendo muito mais comum a formação de correntes de Este quando o anticiclone está sobre nós ou em crista para o Golfo da Biscaia.
> ...


Ou seja o "prolongamento" do calor pelo outono (setembro mais quente que junho e outubro mais quente que maio) resume-se à menor probabilidade de fazer trocas de ar com latitudes mais elevadas durante esse período (setembro e outubro) resultando em temperaturas superiores às que teríamos caso isso não acontecesse?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Set 2022 às 07:27)

Na verdade Outubro é bem mais quente no litoral face à a Maio, enquanto que no interior acontece precisamente o contrário. 
Isso deve se ao posicionamento do AA mais em cima de nós ao invés de Maio, provocando uma corrente de Leste quente e seca, mas com a falta da depressão térmica uma vez que a Europa está mais fria. 
Esta situação altera se na 2a metade do mês com as depressões atlânticas a nos visitarem!


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2022 às 15:28)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Outubro é bem mais quente no litoral face à a Maio



E a água do mar em Outubro é bastante menos fria do que em Maio.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2022 às 15:43)

O GFS é como um errante no deserto, vê a miragem de um oásis ao longe e insiste que ele está lá, até que a proximidade desfaz a ilusão... 
Desta vez nem foi preciso aproximar-se muito.


----------



## tonítruo (27 Set 2022 às 15:59)

StormRic disse:


> O GFS é como um errante no deserto, vê a miragem de um oásis ao longe e insiste que ele está lá, até que a proximidade desfaz a ilusão...
> Desta vez nem foi preciso aproximar-se muito.


Porque não usas a versão em gráfico?:




Ocupa menos espaço e é mais fácil de cortar a parte da imagem apenas relativa à precipitação, por exemplo...


----------



## tonítruo (27 Set 2022 às 16:09)

StormRic disse:


> O GFS é como um errante no deserto, vê a miragem de um oásis ao longe e insiste que ele está lá, até que a proximidade desfaz a ilusão...
> Desta vez nem foi preciso aproximar-se muito.


Ou seja, o GFS:


----------



## trovoadas (27 Set 2022 às 23:31)

As perspectivas não são as melhores! Eventualmente aparecerá algo mas será mais uma vez uma espera  desesperante .
Neste momento já temos praticamente a 1ª quinzena de Outubro jogada fora e resta aguardar. 
Para já tudo em linha com anos transatos...


----------



## Cesar (28 Set 2022 às 00:24)

De facto  não estão famosas as previsões para os próximos tempos, pode ser que o segredo esteja no Vórtice Polar.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 00:48)

O sedento caminha no deserto, atiram-lhe à cabeça a água de um balde inteiro (que ele mal consegue beber) e dizem-lhe: podes continuar a tua caminhada, olha ali um oásis ao longe...


----------



## jamestorm (28 Set 2022 às 04:55)

StormRic disse:


> O sedento caminha no deserto, atiram-lhe à cabeça a água de um balde inteiro (que ele mal consegue beber) e dizem-lhe: podes continuar a tua caminhada, olha ali um oásis ao longe...


Nem mais!
Daí eu dizer que os eventos de chuva perderam a consistência de outros tempos - agora vem tudo concentrado em poucos dias, para depois voltar em força o tempo soalheiro.
Precisamos que o padrão mude...mas, só me lembro da tal cientistas alemã que concluiu que a Peninsula está a atravessar o período mais seco dos últimos 1000 anos: a mudança pode levar muito tempo ainda. Pode ser só em Novembro?... Vamos aguardar.
Esperemos por algo ainda na 2a quinzena de Outubro!


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2022 às 16:37)

Partida prevista para hoje  https://www.esa.int/Applications/Ob...generation/MTG-I1_weather_satellite_shows_off

Lançamento previsto para Novembro.


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2022 às 17:02)

Novamente, o último dos 3 deverá ser lançado em 2025 mas nunca é de mais enfatizar a sua importância.

Os atuais satélites europeus são muito maus comparados com os novos dos EUA e Japão. É uma atualização essencial  https://journals.ametsoc.org/view/journals/bams/102/5/BAMS-D-19-0304.1.xml


----------



## jamestorm (28 Set 2022 às 18:38)

O IPMA está a dar possibilidade de chuva amanhã, sobretudo litoral norte e centro. Será?


----------



## N_Fig (28 Set 2022 às 19:31)

trovoadas disse:


> As perspectivas não são as melhores! Eventualmente aparecerá algo mas será mais uma vez uma espera  desesperante .
> Neste momento já temos praticamente a 1ª quinzena de Outubro jogada fora e resta aguardar.
> Para já tudo em linha com anos transatos...


Não venham falar de previsões ou tendências a quase 20 dias como inevitabilidades, especialmente em estações de transição volátil...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Set 2022 às 19:38)

N_Fig disse:


> Não venham falar de previsões ou tendências a quase 20 dias como inevitabilidades, especialmente em estações de transição volátil...


Uma coisa é tendências, outra é certezas...


----------



## tonítruo (28 Set 2022 às 19:44)

jamestorm disse:


> O IPMA está a dar possibilidade de chuva amanhã, sobretudo litoral norte e centro. Será?


O MetOffice prevê uma frente fria para amanhã, deve ser isso:


----------



## trovoadas (28 Set 2022 às 22:17)

N_Fig disse:


> Não venham falar de previsões ou tendências a quase 20 dias como inevitabilidades, especialmente em estações de transição volátil...


Tens sempre o GFS que mete cut-offs lá para as 300h  
Vai na volta e é desta que acerta...não me importo de ficar mal visto!


----------



## N_Fig (28 Set 2022 às 23:26)

trovoadas disse:


> Tens sempre o GFS que mete cut-offs lá para as 300h
> Vai na volta e é desta que acerta...não me importo de ficar mal visto!


Nem tem sido assim tão raro em outubro não chover quase nada nos primeiros dias e depois na segunda quinzena (ou até mesmo só na última semana) fazer-se a média e até ultrapassá-la. Há uma certa lógica nisto até, pois naturalmente com o aproximar do inverno é expectável que chova mais


----------



## jamestorm (30 Set 2022 às 00:47)

Literalmente que seca o tempo que aí vem...por mim, tínhamos ficado por aqui quanto a Verão, mas afinal, ainda tem muito por onde andar: próximas semanas vão ser de puro Verão!


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Set 2022 às 09:34)

jamestorm disse:


> Literalmente que seca o tempo que aí vem...por mim, tínhamos ficado por aqui quanto a Verão, mas afinal, ainda tem muito por onde andar: próximas semanas vão ser de puro Verão!


Já não há paciência para temperaturas de 30°C nesta altura


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Set 2022 às 21:31)

Pois será o último cheirinho do Verão. 
Primeira quinzena com temperaturas muito acima da média... 
Nada que não estejamos habituados nos últimos anos. 
Veremos como será o resto do mês!


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Out 2022 às 09:13)

Secura até onde a vista alcança. Quem aguenta isto mais um Outono?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Out 2022 às 11:07)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Secura até onde a vista alcança. Quem aguenta isto mais um Outono?


Em Setembro aí pelo Alentejo choveu o triplo, o mesmo nao posso dizer pelo Algarve na maioria. 
As chuvas no sul chegam na 2a quinzena do mês. 
Qual o stress?


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Out 2022 às 11:51)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Em Setembro aí pelo Alentejo choveu o triplo, o mesmo nao posso dizer pelo Algarve na maioria.
> As chuvas no sul chegam na 2a quinzena do mês.
> Qual o stress?


Claro, temos calor e sol em Outubro não há stress, depois chega Novembro com o verão de S.Martinho não há stress, passa-se o inverno com sol não há stress, e quando damos por nós já estamos na primavera e só aí é que chove alguma coisa.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Out 2022 às 12:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> Claro, temos calor e sol em Outubro não há stress, depois chega Novembro com o verão de S.Martinho não há stress, passa-se o inverno com sol não há stress, e quando damos por nós já estamos na primavera e só aí é que chove alguma coisa.


Eu tb gostava de adivinhar os números do euro milhões, mas já tu consegues adivinhar que nenhum mês será muito chuvoso.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Out 2022 às 12:28)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Vês isso em alguma bola mágica..


A minha bola mágica "vê" tanto como a tua que prevê chuva a partir da segunda quinzena de outubro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2022 às 12:50)

Este trimestre é crucial para o nosso futuro imediato em relação à seca, caso seja seco bem podem começar as restrições de água que muitos nunca passaram durante a sua vida. Se falha este trimestre, será mais um ano hidrológico abaixo da média, a história sempre mostrou isso.

No Algarve tem que chover cerca de 300 mm até ao final do ano no litoral e cerca de 600 mm nas serras sem estes acumulados não haverá qualquer armazenamento das barragens, não é 20 ou 30% que resolve o problema.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Out 2022 às 13:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> A minha bola mágica "vê" tanto como a tua que prevê chuva a partir da segunda quinzena de outubro.


Não previ nada... Disse que a 1a quinzena ainda costuma ser quente e que as chuvas normalmente chegam na 2a quinzena!


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Out 2022 às 13:47)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não previ nada... Disse que a 1a quinzena ainda costuma ser quente e que as chuvas normalmente chegam na 2a quinzena!


Eu também não previ nada ... O que disse é o que tem acontecido com mais frequência nos últimos anos.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Out 2022 às 13:49)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não previ nada... Disse que a 1a quinzena ainda costuma ser quente e que as chuvas normalmente chegam na 2a quinzena!


Esqueceste-te de dizer que estes últimos 3anos têm sido uma deterioração desse padrão que referes já de si anómalo.
Normalmente havia algo ainda na 1ª quinzena de Outubro e após a 2ª de forma mais consistente . Obviamente sempre houveram vários desvios nestes meses mas não um padrão anti-ciclónico claro como tem sido hábito. 
Este arranque de Outubro mais uma vez é de loucos!


----------



## joralentejano (1 Out 2022 às 13:52)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não previ nada... Disse que a 1a quinzena ainda costuma ser quente e que as chuvas normalmente chegam na 2a quinzena!


Ter mais de 30ºC durante 1 semana em outubro não é normal. Tem sido uma tendência nos últimos anos, mas não é caraterístico de outubro e era aquilo que menos precisávamos neste momento. 
O David também não previu nada, apenas constatou factos tendo em conta os últimos anos e além disso, também andas há meses a questionar qual é o stress de não chover. Acho que isso é bem evidente, mas para ti nunca é problema nenhum e quem vem para aqui evidenciar a situação complicada que se atravessa é que está errado. 
Tal como não é garantido que o mês seja seco, também não é garantido que as chuvas apareçam na 2ª quinzena, de forma significativa, como é necessário.


----------



## Marco pires (1 Out 2022 às 14:44)

Estamos a entrar num periodo do ano em que as pessoas querem ter mais aconchego, sejam em roupas mais quentes e mesmo com mais tempo em casa em virtude das noites começarem a ser maiores.
É toda uma mudança de padrão comportamental que faz parte das mudanças de estação do verão para o outono.
Contudo o tempo não segue esse conceito e infelizmente insiste em ter um padrão de verão, e isto é frustrante, apenas satisfaz aqueles que gostariam de ter praia o ano todo.


----------



## RStorm (1 Out 2022 às 14:52)

Andam relatos nas redes sociais de um possível tornado na passada quinta-feira zona de Vila Real de Santo António, alguém sabe de alguma coisa?


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2022 às 15:09)

Marco pires disse:


> Estamos a entrar num periodo do ano em que as pessoas querem ter mais aconchego, sejam em roupas mais quentes e mesmo com mais tempo em casa em virtude das noites começarem a ser maiores.
> É toda uma mudança de padrão comportamental que faz parte das mudanças de estação do verão para o outono.
> Contudo o tempo não segue esse conceito e infelizmente insiste em ter um padrão de verão, e isto é frustrante, apenas satisfaz aqueles que gostariam de ter praia o ano todo.


No outono sempre foi normal haver variações bruscas de temperatura que não se coadunam com essa lógica de "Se esta semana esteve mais frio, vou passar a só usar roupa de outono/inverno daqui em diante" (e o contrário para a primavera, claro). Eu sei que há montes de pessoas a pensar assim, mas nunca fez sentido com o nosso clima, especialmente no litoral onde os dias mais frios de agosto se aproximam dos dias mais quentes de janeiro


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2022 às 15:26)

trovoadas disse:


> Esqueceste-te de dizer que estes últimos 3anos têm sido uma deterioração desse padrão que referes já de si anómalo.
> Normalmente havia algo ainda na 1ª quinzena de Outubro e após a 2ª de forma mais consistente . Obviamente sempre houveram vários desvios nestes meses mas não um padrão anti-ciclónico claro como tem sido hábito.
> Este arranque de Outubro mais uma vez é de loucos!


Até mesmo em Setembro havia sempre as primeiras chuvas pela Feira de Olhão, lembro-me de ir à feira por detrás da BelaOlhao e estar cheia de lama e faziam a feira há uns 25/35 anos nessa zona. Pela altura da feira de Tavira lembro-me de estar sol e algum calor até ia ver as corridas de ciclismo e estava calor no dia feriado, a de VRSA não tenho grande memória, a de Faro tanto lembro-me de chover por essa altura, como o contrário estar sol e calor. Mas, nos últimos anos, o que ocorre é chover 3/4 dias num mês e a média fica feita.

No ano passado, o Outono foi seco tirando um evento em Setembro no Sotavento e outro em Novembro na zona de São Brás, de resto, só Março é que acumulou algo mas foi muito pouco, senão teríamos tido o ano hidrológico mais seco de sempre.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Out 2022 às 16:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Até mesmo em Setembro havia sempre as primeiras chuvas pela Feira de Olhão, lembro-me de ir à feira por detrás da BelaOlhao e estar cheia de lama e faziam a feira há uns 25/35 anos nessa zona. Pela altura da feira de Tavira lembro-me de estar sol e algum calor até ia ver as corridas de ciclismo e estava calor no dia feriado, a de VRSA não tenho grande memória, a de Faro tanto lembro-me de chover por essa altura, como o contrário estar sol e calor. Mas, nos últimos anos, o que ocorre é chover 3/4 dias num mês e a média fica feita.
> 
> No ano passado, o Outono foi seco tirando um evento em Setembro no Sotavento e outro em Novembro na zona de São Brás, de resto, só Março é que acumulou algo mas foi muito pouco, senão teríamos tido o ano hidrológico mais seco de sempre.


Faltam as cut offs outonais aqui no Algarve como acontecia muito sobretudo em Outubro e Novembro, e falta a zonalidade do Inverno.
A verdade é que este Outono Inverno está com caraterísticas identicas ao ano passado.
Mas tal não invalida que ocorra uma cutoff bem definida e large uns 300 mm em 5 dias..


----------



## jamestorm (2 Out 2022 às 08:50)

Segundo os registos, qual é o trimestre mais chuvoso em Portugal, Oct-Nov-Dez ou Jan-Fev-Mar? Abril e Maio já alguma vez compensaram chuva fraca, abaixo da média dos dois trimestres referidos?


----------



## tonítruo (2 Out 2022 às 12:47)

jamestorm disse:


> Segundo os registos, qual é o trimestre mais chuvoso em Portugal, Oct-Nov-Dez ou Jan-Fev-Mar?


É out-nov-dez com média de 254,2mm, enquanto jan-fev-mar tem média de 230mm:


----------



## jamestorm (2 Out 2022 às 16:16)

tonítruo disse:


> É out-nov-dez com média de 254,2mm, enquanto jan-fev-mar tem média de 230mm:
> 
> Ver anexo 2389


Obrigado. 
A média não é muito diferente nos dois trimestres, mas a falta de um dos trimestres vem comprometer o ano hídrico. Abril e Maio podem compensar essa falta, mas só se forem muito chuvosos?


----------



## N_Fig (2 Out 2022 às 16:34)

jamestorm disse:


> Segundo os registos, qual é o trimestre mais chuvoso em Portugal, Oct-Nov-Dez ou Jan-Fev-Mar? Abril e Maio já alguma vez compensaram chuva fraca, abaixo da média dos dois trimestres referidos?


Já aconteceu, claro, mas não é o mais comum. A primavera de 2000 foi extremamente chuvosa (abril de 2000 é o mais chuvoso de sempre) e compensou um inverno bem seco


----------



## tonítruo (2 Out 2022 às 18:20)

jamestorm disse:


> Abril e Maio podem compensar essa falta, mas só se forem muito chuvosos?


Acho que não precisam de ser muito chuvosos, se fossem chuvosos, frios e nublados para reduzir a evapotranspiração, acho que também chegava, nesses meses com dias longos e radiação solar mais intensa imagino que reduzir a evapotranspiração com temperaturas mais baixas e nuvens seja tão importante quanto os acumulados em si.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Out 2022 às 10:04)

Em relação aos acumulados existem duas estações que neste momento superam o normal climatologico de Setembro e Outubro juntos. 
São elas Guarda e Beja. 
Beja : 93,6 mm (Normal: 88,00)
Guarda: 179,6 mm (Normal: 150,70)


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Out 2022 às 12:20)

Parece que o Verão de Outubro se prolonga por mais uns dias...

Mudança só a partir do dia 9. Para quem meteu férias agora, acertou.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Out 2022 às 12:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece que o Verão de Outubro se prolonga por mais uns dias...
> 
> Mudança só a partir do dia 9. Para quem meteu férias agora, acertou.


E Évora com previsão de 35°c na quarta feira.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Out 2022 às 13:23)

É impressionante a força do calor ainda a Sul. Felizmente aqui pelo Oeste não se está a notar assim tanto. Há um certo vento fresco desde há dias, do lado do Mar.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Out 2022 às 13:33)

Quase que se pode dizer que isto é um prenúncio do Verão de São Martinho...Que grande bloqueio impressionante! A menos que apareça por aí uma cut-off até dia 20 está feito!


----------



## tonítruo (3 Out 2022 às 13:43)

trovoadas disse:


> Quase que se pode dizer que isto é um prenúncio do Verão de São Martinho...Que grande bloqueio impressionante! A menos que apareça por aí uma cut-off até dia 20 está feito!


Isso do verão de São Martinho é real ou é apenas um ditado?


----------



## tonítruo (3 Out 2022 às 13:49)

joralentejano disse:


> A noite de ontem foi a mais fresca dos últimos meses.
> 
> Extremos de ontem:
> Máx: *26,7ºC*
> Min:* 8,9ºC*


Isso foi uma boa mínima, já que vives numa zona de inversão, na tua experiência, em que altura do ano acontecem as inversões mais fortes (maior descida da temperatura máxima para a mínima)?
Supostamente deve ser nos meses com noites mais longas (nov/dez/jan) mas locais como Alvega, por exemplo, conseguem as suas maiores inversões no verão...


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2022 às 14:20)

tonítruo disse:


> Isso do verão de São Martinho é real ou é apenas um ditado?



É um ditado cada vez mais real!


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2022 às 15:21)

O aquecimento do mês de outubro tem sido notável e eu não encontro explicação clara para tal. Para quem esteja a pensar "Mas como assim? Está tudo a aquecer e a explicação é óbvia...", o mês de outubro tem revelado um aquecimento muito maior que outros meses do ano, e nem sequer tem havido uma diminuição de precipitação nesta altura do ano que poderia estar associada a este calor (e explicá-lo)


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2022 às 17:12)

tonítruo disse:


> Isso foi uma boa mínima, já que vives numa zona de inversão, na tua experiência, em que altura do ano acontecem as inversões mais fortes (maior descida da temperatura máxima para a mínima)?
> Supostamente deve ser nos meses com noites mais longas (nov/dez/jan) mas locais como Alvega, por exemplo, conseguem as suas maiores inversões no verão...


Atenção que a diferença entre a máxima e a mínima denomina-se por amplitude térmica e não por inversão. 
Por norma, é nos meses de transição que se registam as maiores amplitudes térmicas, mas onde são ainda mais significativas é nos meses da primavera. Já no que diz respeito a inversões, as maiores são registadas em janeiro. 
Arronches é um local de inversão, mas não regista valores tão significativos de amplitude térmica como outros locais porque a vila está numa encosta, o que acaba por fazer alguma diferença em relação a zonas planas como é o caso de Alvega. 
No caso das temperaturas durante a noite, eu vivo na zona da vila mais próxima do rio e mesmo assim noto sempre as diferenças de temperaturas entre a minha casa e o vale do rio, por isso nunca fico muito admirado com os valores que são registados em determinadas estações que estão instaladas mesmo junto aos cursos de água.


----------



## tonítruo (3 Out 2022 às 18:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Atenção que a diferença entre a máxima e a mínima denomina-se por amplitude térmica e não por inversão.
> Por norma, é nos meses de transição que se registam as maiores amplitudes térmicas, mas onde são ainda mais significativas é nos meses da primavera.


Sim, eu sei, só que eu estava interessado no sentido máxima → mínima (que é onde a inversão térmica tem impacto) o sentido mínima → máxima já tem mais haver com o aquecimento do Sol...



joralentejano disse:


> Já no que diz respeito a inversões, as maiores são registadas em janeiro.


Imagino que seja por ser um mês mais seco que dezembro e consequentemente ter, em média, mais noites de céu limpo, porque em teoria devia ser dezembro, acho eu.
Já agora, sabes qual o recorde de maior queda de temperatura em Arronches?


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2022 às 20:53)

tonítruo disse:


> Sim, eu sei, só que eu estava interessado no sentido máxima → mínima (que é onde a inversão térmica tem impacto) o sentido mínima → máxima já tem mais haver com o aquecimento do Sol...


Ah certo, então assim sendo, o período entre novembro e fevereiro é onde se regista mais a intensa inversão. 1



tonítruo disse:


> Imagino que seja por ser um mês mais seco que dezembro e consequentemente ter, em média, mais noites de céu limpo, porque em teoria devia ser dezembro, acho eu.
> Já agora, sabes qual o recorde de maior queda de temperatura em Arronches?


Sim, por norma janeiro tem menos precipitação que dezembro. Ao longo do tempo, sempre ouvi dizer que a 1ª quinzena é marcada pelo tempo mais estável e como consequência, por geadas. 
Infelizmente não tenho conhecimento de registos históricos em Arronches. Apenas existiu uma estação da rede SNIRH, mas nem sei se há registos da mesma em algum lado.
Desde 2015, que foi quando comecei a registar as temperaturas, a temperatura mais baixa que registei foi de -7,1ºC em 24 de janeiro de 2017. Não é propriamente o registo mais fidedigno, mas sempre dá para ter uma ideia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2022 às 21:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Ah certo, então assim sendo, o período entre novembro e fevereiro é onde se regista mais a intensa inversão. 1
> 
> 
> Sim, por norma janeiro tem menos precipitação que dezembro. Ao longo do tempo, sempre ouvi dizer que a 1ª quinzena é marcada pelo tempo mais estável e como consequência, por geadas.
> ...


A estação de Arronches da SNIRH mede precipitação desde Setembro de 1931, https://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_...&FILTRA_COVER=920123704&FILTRA_SITE=920685072

Tens dados de precipitação anual, mensal e diária, de Setembro de 1931 até ao ano de 1999 sem falhas a partir daí, os dados começaram a falhar.

Ela existe ainda, tanto que apresenta dados até Dezembro de 2021, por isso, ainda deve existir tem falta é de manutenção.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2022 às 22:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A estação de Arronches da SNIRH mede precipitação desde Setembro de 1931, https://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_...&FILTRA_COVER=920123704&FILTRA_SITE=920685072
> 
> Tens dados de precipitação anual, mensal e diária, de Setembro de 1931 até ao ano de 1999 sem falhas a partir daí, os dados começaram a falhar.
> 
> Ela existe ainda, tanto que apresenta dados até Dezembro de 2021, por isso, ainda deve existir tem falta é de manutenção.


Pois, o SNIRH tinha várias estações na região, incluindo no meio da serra de S. Mamede, o que seria interessante de acompanhar no que diz respeito à precipitação. É uma pena, o IPMA até podia ter aproveitado algumas. Observei a de Alegrete em 2019 e estava em total estado de abandono.
Estas estações pelos vistos não têm dados de temperatura, mas a de Arronches, no local onde estava instalada seria bem interessante neste aspeto, mesmo junto ao Rio Caia. Um dia tenho de passar no local para ver se ainda lá está.
Entretanto, estive a ver os dados de alguns anos e se tivéssemos um outubro como o de 1999 é que era de valor.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Out 2022 às 11:45)

Impressionante, não se vê absolutamente nada nos modelos...penso que as próximas duas semanas estão feitas quanto a chuva... 
Muito frustrante.


----------



## tonítruo (4 Out 2022 às 12:53)

jamestorm disse:


> Impressionante, não se vê absolutamente nada nos modelos...penso que as próximas duas semanas estão feitas quanto a chuva...
> Muito frustrante.


Realmente, é mesmo impressionante é só anticiclone atrás de anticiclone...


----------



## Marco pires (4 Out 2022 às 13:54)

Nada a que não estejamos habituados, que continue assim a isto vai ficar lindo ……


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2022 às 14:53)

https://phys.org/news/2022-10-la-nia-winters.html & https://phys.org/news/2022-10-links-length-day-climate.html


----------



## tonítruo (4 Out 2022 às 15:20)

Orion disse:


> https://phys.org/news/2022-10-la-nia-winters.html & https://phys.org/news/2022-10-links-length-day-climate.html


La Niña e El Niño têm algum impacto significativo no nosso clima?


----------



## Northern Lights (4 Out 2022 às 15:49)

Perece que aquelas chuvitas de setembro foram só mesmo para enganar.
No horizonte de previsões não se vê rigorosamente nada. 
Nem quero pensar se não chove até ao final do mês.

Um facto. Na terra dos meus pais há uma fonte que nunca secou, e que passou por diversas secas.
Este ano foi a primeira vez... Secou ontem 

Estamos a falar do Minho...


----------



## jamestorm (4 Out 2022 às 16:13)

Northern Lights disse:


> Perece que aquelas chuvitas de setembro foram só mesmo para enganar.
> No horizonte de previsões não se vê rigorosamente nada.
> Nem quero pensar se não chove até ao final do mês.
> 
> ...


Aqui em São Martinho tb existe uma fonte que é conhecida por nunca secar, mas em 2017 chegou a secar durante algum tempo - este ano está a correr bem ainda, achei que não se ia aguentar, mas lá vai correndo...


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2022 às 16:46)

tonítruo disse:


> La Niña e El Niño têm algum impacto significativo no nosso clima?



 https://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/products/climate/ENSO/lanina.html & https://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/products/climate/ENSO/elnino.html


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2022 às 18:35)

começo já a ficar sem paciência para este tempo, já não combina este tempo assim... por exemplo, uma pessoa quer ir fazer uma caminhada final da tarde, "não dá", tá calor até ficar de noite...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Out 2022 às 00:25)

Eu diria que a chuva deverá chegar, mas só lá para o mês de dezembro. Até lá teremos um tempo bem seco e quente para a época do ano... 

Pelo menos estas são as minhas "previsões", baseadas nos modelos a longo prazo e naquilo que aconteceu com a África do Sul em 2017 ou com a Argentina/Paraguai em 2021. Veremos se estarei certo!


----------



## tonítruo (5 Out 2022 às 01:37)

david 6 disse:


> começo já a ficar sem paciência para este tempo, já não combina este tempo assim... por exemplo, uma pessoa quer ir fazer uma caminhada final da tarde, "não dá", tá calor até ficar de noite...


Pior que o calor são as poeiras que são nocivas para a saúde, isso é que dispensava mesmo...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Out 2022 às 05:30)

Se depender das previsões sazonais nesta altura estaríamos bastante mal, pois o Meteofrance com a actualização de Outubro tem uma forte anomalia negativa no que toca a precipitação pelo menos até Janeiro. 
O Cfvs 2 da NOAA também tem cenário idêntico.


----------



## Cesar (5 Out 2022 às 06:52)

Lá teremos que rezar muito para vir a chuva,por este andar a minha ribeira vai estar seca até chover .


----------



## jamestorm (5 Out 2022 às 09:06)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Se depender das previsões sazonais nesta altura estaríamos bastante mal, pois o Meteofrance com a actualização de Outubro tem uma forte anomalia negativa no que toca a precipitação pelo menos até Janeiro.
> O Cfvs 2 da NOAA também tem cenário idêntico.


Não posso acreditar que chova só em Janeiro, isso seria um ciclo muito mau. Perder este trimestre será péssimo para repor aquíferos, teria que chover muito bem depois a partir de Janeiro. 

Espero que não se concretize esse cenário!


----------



## jamestorm (5 Out 2022 às 09:12)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Eu diria que a chuva deverá chegar, mas só lá para o mês de dezembro. Até lá teremos um tempo bem seco e quente para a época do ano...
> 
> Pelo menos estas são as minhas "previsões", baseadas nos modelos a longo prazo e naquilo que aconteceu com a África do Sul em 2017 ou com a Argentina/Paraguai em 2021. Veremos se estarei certo!


Dezembro nos últimos anos tem sido bem seco, espero então que seja o contrário este ano. 

Deve ter sido em 2017 que na África do Sul houve sérias restrições ao consumo de água. O abastecimento público esteve comprometido e as autoridades tiveram um grande problema em mãos. Lembro -me bem disso e de pensar como seria se fosse por cá ( nesse ano tb estávamos em seca severa). 

Penso que foi nesse ano também que as cataratas de Vitória secaram completamente.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2022 às 09:36)

jamestorm disse:


> Não posso acreditar que chova só em Janeiro, isso seria um ciclo muito mau. Perder este trimestre será péssimo para repor aquíferos, teria que chover muito bem depois a partir de Janeiro.
> 
> Espero que não se concretize esse cenário!


Alguma coisa há -de chover, pode é ser insuficiente que é o mais provável, neste momento as previsões a médio/ longo prazo estão negras, esperemos que falhem.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Out 2022 às 09:57)

jamestorm disse:


> Não posso acreditar que chova só em Janeiro, isso seria um ciclo muito mau. Perder este trimestre será péssimo para repor aquíferos, teria que chover muito bem depois a partir de Janeiro.
> 
> Espero que não se concretize esse cenário!


Prevê se precipitação abaixo da média. Em lado nenhum escrevi ou foi mencionado que só chover em Janeiro!


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2022 às 10:48)

De Ano para Ano Dezembro a Março são cada vez mais secos, não espero grande coisa nesse período em relação a chuvas, fico a aguardar surpresas,


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2022 às 11:01)




----------



## tonítruo (5 Out 2022 às 11:09)

Orion disse:


>


Essas poeiras são à superfície?


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2022 às 11:28)

tonítruo disse:


> Essas poeiras são à superfície?



Não.

PM10 são uma variável associada  https://qualar.apambiente.pt/indices

Tendo em conta os recorrentes incêndios e os problemas de saúde muito significativos associados à inalação de fumo, deviam haver muitas mais estações.


----------



## tonítruo (5 Out 2022 às 11:32)

Orion disse:


> Não.
> 
> Tendo em conta os recorrentes incêndios e os problemas de saúde muito significativos associados à inalação de fumo, deviam haver muitas mais estações.


Há algum modelo que prevê poeiras apenas à superfície?
É que sendo algo nocivo para a saúde faz toda a diferença, se estiverem apenas nas camadas superiores da atmosfera ao menos não afetam os meus pulmões...



Orion disse:


> PM10 são uma variável associada  https://qualar.apambiente.pt/indices


Sim, eu já sabia da rede, uso-a no seguimento sul quando falo da qualidade do ar.


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2022 às 11:45)

tonítruo disse:


> Há algum modelo que prevê poeiras apenas à superfície?



Do meu conhecimento  https://forecast.uoa.gr/en/forecast-maps/dust/europe & https://www.meteo.gr/meteomaps/wrf_dust.cfm


----------



## tonítruo (5 Out 2022 às 12:12)

Orion disse:


> Do meu conhecimento  https://forecast.uoa.gr/en/forecast-maps/dust/europe & https://www.meteo.gr/meteomaps/wrf_dust.cfm


Obrigado!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Out 2022 às 13:08)

jamestorm disse:


> Deve ter sido em 2017 que na África do Sul houve sérias restrições ao consumo de água. O abastecimento público esteve comprometido e as autoridades tiveram um grande problema em mãos. Lembro -me bem disso e de pensar como seria se fosse por cá ( nesse ano tb estávamos em seca severa).


Foi isso mesmo. No entanto, desde então, a África do Sul até tem tido um tempo razoavelmente chuvoso, o que tem sido importante para recuperar os aquíferos e as barragens (mas grande parte do país esteve literalmente a piques de ficar sem qualquer abastecimento de água, incluindo a própria Cidade do Cabo).  

Algo de semelhante aconteceu no ano passado na Argentina, Brasil, Paraguai e Uruguai, com uma seca de dimensões colossais e que pode inclusive estar agora a influenciar o valor de inflação global neste momento devido à perda de exportações de cereais. A seca, que secou por completo as Cataratas do Iguaçu e que levou a que regiões inteiras chegassem a um ponto em que não teriam mais água, entretanto já acabou e desde o início do ano até tem chovido bem por lá. 

Seja como for, todas estas situações são apenas um lembrete do facto de as secas estarem a tornar-se cada vez mais preocupantes devido às alterações climáticas e algum dia poderá haver uma catástrofe algures. Nós estamos literalmente numa das zonas mais críticas do planeta nesta questão, e o pior é que a nossa preparação é praticamente nula - se tivéssemos a mesma situação que o sudoeste dos EUA neste momento certamente estaríamos todos sem água agora mesmo!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Out 2022 às 17:10)

Já saiu as previsões Sazonais do ECM e para variar são sempre super estranhas, tanto que até me é dificil explicar, mas é uma previsão algo contrária ao meteo france. 
Aponta para Outubro, Novembro como meses quentes e secos, depois Dezembro e Janeiro com a anomalia positiva na precipitação a sul do Algarve, Madeira e Mediterrâneo e depois Fevereiro e Março como meses mais secos.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Out 2022 às 17:30)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Já saiu as previsões Sazonais do ECM e para variar são sempre super estranhas, tanto que até me é dificil explicar, mas é uma previsão algo contrária ao meteo france.
> Aponta para Outubro, Novembro como meses quentes e secos, depois Dezembro e Janeiro com a anomalia positiva na precipitação a sul do Algarve, Madeira e Mediterrâneo e depois Fevereiro e Março como meses mais secos.


Ou seja nada de interessante a vir daí. 
Era bom que tivéssemos meses bem regados, mas ao que parece a tendência é contrária a isso ...não está fácil.


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2022 às 17:35)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Já saiu as previsões Sazonais do ECM e para variar são sempre super estranhas, tanto que até me é dificil explicar, mas é uma previsão algo contrária ao meteo france



Modelos diferentes. Porque haveriam de concordar?



Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Aponta para Outubro, Novembro como meses quentes e secos, depois Dezembro e Janeiro com a anomalia positiva na precipitação a sul do Algarve, Madeira e Mediterrâneo e depois Fevereiro e Março como meses mais secos.



Se viste no EFFIS, infelizmente é incompleto. Enquanto não são públicas as previsões mensais, há perspetivas* para _cut-offs_ (não significa necessariamente muita precipitação no continente).








*não esquecer que em geral as previsões sazonais não são grande coisa.


----------



## tonítruo (5 Out 2022 às 18:15)

Orion disse:


> *não esquecer que em geral as previsões sazonais não são grande coisa.


Exato, excluindo a curiosidade não vejo razão nenhuma para se perder sequer tempo a ver previsões sazonais...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Out 2022 às 19:15)

tonítruo disse:


> Exato, excluindo a curiosidade não vejo razão nenhuma para se perder sequer tempo a ver previsões sazonais...


A fiabilidade nos meses de Novembro a Fevereiro é razoavelmente ALTA, desde há alguns anos para cá. O mesmo não se pode dizer dos meses de transição. 
Curioso, que muitas das pessoas que desvalorizam as sazonais, estão sempre com cena da seca para cá, para lá, e não chove, bla bla... quando na sua própria teoria previsões a mais de 10 deveria ser lotaria.


----------



## Marco pires (5 Out 2022 às 20:44)

para esclarecer e assim termos uma ideia, qual a percentagem de fiabilidade das previsões sazonais?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Out 2022 às 21:14)

Marco pires disse:


> para esclarecer e assim termos uma ideia, qual a percentagem de fiabilidade das previsões sazonais?


Existem alguns artigos que falam sobre isso, mas tanto a minha percepcao, como aquilo que eles escrevem que entre Novembro a Fevereiro a fiabilidade e razoavelmente ALTA nesses meses, ao contrário da Primavera onde a dinâmica é mais caótica!


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2022 às 16:33)

É difícil prever o tempo. Isto é semelhante ao AROME  2.5 kms (alta resolução).



O melhor modelo global ainda está longe (9 kms):







E quem acha que o IFS é uma bosta e o GFS é o 'maior'... 



> The GFS is run four times a day, producing forecasts up to 16 days in advance. The forecast component uses the Finite Volume Cubed (FV3) model with a resolution of *~13 km*



Mesmo com mais poder computacional e mais/melhores observações, certas coisas vão sempre falhar. Enviesamentos dos modelos e desconhecimento de certos aspetos das interações na atmosfera irão sempre fazer mossa.


----------



## Marco pires (6 Out 2022 às 21:55)

sem fim á vista, nem chuva nem grandes baixas de temperatura, que miséria.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Out 2022 às 23:02)

Marco pires disse:


> sem fim á vista, nem chuva nem grandes baixas de temperatura, que miséria.


Impressionam as temperaturas sim, uma anomalia bastante positiva? Calor até onde a vista alcança.


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2022 às 01:50)

Marco pires disse:


> sem fim á vista, nem chuva nem grandes baixas de temperatura, que miséria.



Será mesmo sem chuva? Depende das regiões.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Out 2022 às 08:50)

StormRic disse:


> Será mesmo sem chuva? Depende das regiões.


Não está previsto grande coisa nem mesmo pra o Norte.


----------



## Northern Lights (7 Out 2022 às 12:25)

Cada vez mais nos temos de habituar a outubros assim... 

O Ipma dá chuva para 2ª feira. Mas deve desaparecer nas próximas saidas.

Está tudo demasiadamente estável...


----------



## david 6 (7 Out 2022 às 13:15)

quer ecm e gfs mostram precipitação mais no Norte e Centro na segunda


----------



## Iceberg (7 Out 2022 às 14:32)

Excetuando alguma instabilidade convectiva no interior hoje e amanhã, e alguma (pouca) chuva na segunda-feira, as atenções agora centram-se na possibilidade da formação de uma primeira depressão atlântica interessante nas Ilhas Britânicas no FDS de 15 e 16, e cujo ramal descendente nos pode afetar, o que se traduziria na primeira entrada atlântica deste novo ano hidrológico. Aguardemos pelas próximas atualizações, dada a distância temporal e consequente incerteza serem ainda significativas.


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2022 às 18:29)

A frente de brisa marítima evidente:


----------



## jamestorm (7 Out 2022 às 18:40)

StormRic disse:


> A frente de brisa marítima evidente:


Aqui em São Martinho do Porto parece que estamos no Outono há vários dias, mal se vê o sol. E não está calor, muito pelo contrário...


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2022 às 15:41)

Frente de brisa marítima mais a Oeste hoje:


----------



## jamestorm (9 Out 2022 às 14:52)

Quem olha para o radar neste momento até parece que vem lá algo de jeito...mas deve ficar tudo no mar?
A ver vamos!


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2022 às 16:21)

jamestorm disse:


> Quem olha para o radar neste momento até parece que vem lá algo de jeito...mas deve ficar tudo no mar?
> A ver vamos!



Vem mesmo alguma chuva, mais para a madrugada aqui na AML, mas deve estar quase a começar no litoral norte.


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2022 às 20:59)

Quando um rio atmosférico não quer nada com a PI.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2022 às 00:08)

Orion disse:


> Quando um rio atmosférico não quer nada com a PI.


Parece desviar -se estrategicamente ao lado!


----------



## Marco pires (10 Out 2022 às 14:33)

Não sei porquê mas os seguimentos dão erro, “página não existe”.
Anyway, bela tarde de chuva aqui pela capital do império


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Out 2022 às 19:29)

Estás preparado? Este inverno vai ser de frio extremo - RFM
					

UMA NOTÍCIA POUCO ANIMADORA SOBRETUDO NUMA ALTURA EM QUE O PREÇO DA ELETRICIDADE E GÁS NÃO PÁRA DE AUMENTAR: ESTE INVERNO VAI SER DE FRIO EXTREMO




					rfm.sapo.pt


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2022 às 20:04)

"La Niña" promete trazer frio extremo à Europa este inverno​
EuroNews


----------



## Marco pires (10 Out 2022 às 21:18)

não estava nem um pouco á espera de que hoje fosse o dia que foi, tem chovido torrencialmente em lisboa, especialmente no fim da tarde, foi uma surpresa porque nem sequer estava prevista uma carga de água assim.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2022 às 23:36)

Avisos em _nowcasting_...


17:37





20:18


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2022 às 16:30)

Nada se pode fazer contra o cisalhamento, mas se calhar de vez em quando apareciam umas tempestades sub-tropicais de curta duração com uma ajudinha na humidade relativa


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2022 às 11:53)

Preparem -se...









						O próximo inverno vai ser extremamente frio, alertam os especialistas
					

E será apenas o primeiro de muitos — os seguintes serão ainda piores. A culpa é da temperatura das águas do Oceano Pacífico.




					www.nit.pt


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Out 2022 às 12:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Preparem -se...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O artigo está correctíssimo e é um copy paste de um outro que já surgiu aqui. Esquecem se é de mencionar quais os locais da Europa  a que se  referem. 
Efectivamente o que é mais conhecido é que o La Nina se traduz em Outonos mais quentes e secos no Outono, vamos no Inverno os seus efeitos são de maior dificuldade de previsão. 
Prova disso é a grande variabilidade de previsão entre modelos para este Inverno. 
Enquanto uns apostam no anticiclone escandinavo que arrastaria o frio pela Europa sendo o Reino unido frio e seco nesse caso, outros apostam em zonalidade e outros um misto. 
Nesta altura a previsão sazonal para este Inverno face à tanta discrepância vale zero.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Out 2022 às 15:11)

Já agora devemos é estar atentos à próxima semana! É praticamente certo que será o arranque oficial do Outono. Chuva um pouco por todo o país mas em quantidades ainda a definir. Eu diria que se chegará facilmente à média no sul do país. Quanto a quantidades mais generosas (>100mm) logo veremos. 
O GFS mete grandes cargas de água no sul mas como é a 200h mais vale nem ligar.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2022 às 15:21)

Bizarro...  







(devido à inserção de valor incorrecto de pressão?)


----------



## tonítruo (12 Out 2022 às 15:59)

trovoadas disse:


> É praticamente certo que será o arranque oficial do Outono.


Com as últimas saídas do ECMWF não acho que seja praticamente certo ainda...


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2022 às 16:15)

é, pelo que percebi o ecm está mais pessimista pois mete as frentes só a dar algo no litoral norte e não a progredir para o resto do país, já o gfs mete essas mesmas frentes mas a progredir pelo resto do país, veremos... ainda não é nada certo


----------



## tonítruo (12 Out 2022 às 16:23)

david 6 disse:


> é, pelo que percebi o ecm está mais pessimista pois mete as frentes só a dar algo no litoral norte e não a progredir para o resto do país, já o gfs mete essas mesmas frentes mas a progredir pelo resto do país, veremos... ainda não é nada certo


Exato, está a prever uma repetição daquilo que aconteceu em maio (ou junho, já não me recordo) quando uma depressão bastante interessante ficou estacionada a oeste de Portugal e tudo o que fez foi trazer calor e poeiras de África devido aos ventos de sul/sudoeste...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2022 às 17:55)

*Albufeira: coletores de meia encosta avançam «já». Túnel para evitar inundações terá de esperar*









						Albufeira: coletores de meia encosta avançam «já». Túnel para evitar inundações terá de esperar
					

Comparticipação será fundamental para que obra do túnel possa ser feita



					www.sulinformacao.pt
				




Falta uma chuvada ou vamos ver o @tonítruo a andar de canoa junto ao Inatel.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2022 às 22:55)

Fim de semana marcará alteração novamente do estado do tempo com regresso da instabilidade convectiva ao território do continente?

Meteogram ECMWF


----------



## trovoadas (13 Out 2022 às 00:32)

O GFS a querer ir atrás do ECMWF!
Ou seja,  praticamente nem chove no sul do país. Ainda não é nada definitivo mas...

Falhando este evento as coisas ficam ainda mais negras no sul pois está visto que os eventos são cada vez mais escassos.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2022 às 04:43)

Apesar de ser a saída das 18z, o GFS está a assustar com a machadada que deu na precipitação, em todo o território, salvando-se quase apenas o Noroeste.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2022 às 11:55)

Snifa disse:


> Tanta água no mar, é o que se chama, literalmente, chover no molhado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incrível a quantidade de água precipitável. Se ficar tudo no mar é realmente chato.

... sinceramente não estou com muito feeling de que venha a ser um evento interessante, o mais certo é realmente ficar tudo o no mar ou alguma no extremo norte ( que tb precisa). 
A ver vamos !


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2022 às 12:43)

Da forma como está a ser modelado, será um centro depressionário com muita água precipitável durante vários dias.
Uns quilómetros para leste poderá trazer a rega que todos anseiam.
Uns quilómetros para oeste e ainda acabamos como a ISO 20 sobre a Península Ibérica.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2022 às 13:00)

Atualização, cuja discussão está em vários tópicos  https://www.france24.com/en/live-news/20221013-europe-heading-for-unusually-warm-winter-forecaster

Bónus  https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...ther-2022-2023-europe-winter-forecast/1259417


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2022 às 15:34)

Orion disse:


> Bónus - https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...ther-2022-2023-europe-winter-forecast/1259417



"
    AccuWeather forecasters say there are indications that the general storm track this winter will often aim for southern Europe.  


    Locations across* Portugal, Spain*, southern France, Italy and the Balkans stand a *greater chance of receiving more frequent rain and wind-driven events *than other parts of the continent. In some ways, *residents from the Iberian Peninsula to southeastern Europe could see some similarities to the previous two years.* "

 agora é que estou mesmo confuso. Semelhanças com os dois anos anteriores?? Então isso é a continuação da seca invernal!


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2022 às 15:37)

GFS 06z: lá começa o varrer da chuva para debaixo do tapete das 120h, fica no segredo da incerteza até se descobrir que... nada está lá?


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2022 às 16:32)

StormRic disse:


> Locations across* Portugal, Spain*, southern France, Italy and the Balkans stand a *greater chance of receiving more frequent rain and wind-driven events *than other parts of the continent. In some ways, *residents from the Iberian Peninsula to southeastern Europe could see some similarities to the previous two years.* "
> 
> agora é que estou mesmo confuso. Semelhanças com os dois anos anteriores?? Então isso é a continuação da seca invernal!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Out 2022 às 16:43)

Os modelos apenas indicam possibilidade de precipitação acima da média para Dezembro e Janeiro. 
Portanto quando se vê o trimestre Nov a Janeiro deve se ter em conta que os meses com previsão acima da média será somente em Dezembro.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2022 às 17:08)

Spoiler


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Out 2022 às 17:14)

Orion disse:


> Spoiler: :D


E no que toca  a precipitação qual a previsão eles. Acho que para a anomalia ser essa tem que existir uma poderosa Scandy e ao mesmo tempo uma depressão no Mediterrâneo.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2022 às 18:01)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Acho que para a anomalia ser essa tem que existir uma poderosa Scandy e ao mesmo tempo uma depressão no Mediterrâneo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Out 2022 às 18:45)

Orion disse:


>


OH sim... Tem tudo de real esse mapa, já agora da a volta ao planeta.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2022 às 19:42)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> OH sim... Tem tudo de real esse mapa, já agora da a volta ao planeta.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2022 às 19:44)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2022 às 20:44)

Realisticamente, quem é que confirma as previsões sazonais? Vê-se os modelos todos os dias.

Modelo(s) determinista(s) é/são o suficiente para a vasta maioria das pessoas. Já para quem quer ir um pouco mais além  https://apps.ecmwf.int/webapps/open...ded-regime-probabilities?forecast_from=latest & https://confluence.ecmwf.int/display/FUG/Regime+Charts


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2022 às 20:55)

Orion disse:


> previsões sazonais



Atualizado  https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/c3s_saison_cartes.php

CMCC  Italiano; ECCC  Canadiano


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2022 às 21:25)

Orion disse:


> Atualizado  https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/c3s_saison_cartes.php
> 
> CMCC  Italiano; ECCC  Canadiano


Esses modelos estão giros


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2022 às 21:26)

Orion disse:


>



  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Out 2022 às 21:59)

Entretanto o ecm na previsão Mensal da mudança de padrão para segunda metade de Novembro. 
Este ano até os tubarões aparecem no túnel de Olhão..


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2022 às 22:38)

E neste inverno, frio não é bem-vindo em lado nenhum...


----------



## trovoadas (13 Out 2022 às 22:45)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Entretanto o ecm na previsão Mensal da mudança de padrão para segunda metade de Novembro.
> Este ano até os tubarões aparecem no túnel de Olhão..


É o baby shark que vem de férias para o Real Marina


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2022 às 23:12)

trovoadas disse:


> É o baby shark que vem de férias para o Real Marina


Nessa zona, é mais tubaroas.

O túnel é o único acesso à baixa, os outros estão em obras, devido à electrificação da linha e a obras na Avenida. 

É preciso é que chova, as minhas alfarrobeiras estão quase despidas de folhas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Out 2022 às 23:18)

Continuo com o pressentimento de que chuva a sério para todo o país só virá lá para dezembro, e será para durar. Entretanto este outono deverá ser muito semelhante ao de 2019, com muita pouca precipitação no Sul e rios atmosféricos a atingir de forma intensa o Noroeste. O primeiro até já está previsto para a próxima semana... 

No ano passado também tinha o pressentimento de que não iria chover muito em praticamente todo o ano hidrológico. Acertei no alvo, bem como também acertei nos alvos de 2020/21 quando dizia que o inverno ia ser mais instável que os anteriores, de 2019/20 quando disse que o inverno ainda estava por vir no fevereiro primaveril, de 2017/18 quando disse que a chuva do ano todo viria em pouco tempo ou em 2015/16 quando afirmei que o ano hidrológico no Sul ia ser extremamente seco. Veremos o que acontece desta vez!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Out 2022 às 23:25)

trovoadas disse:


> É o baby shark que vem de férias para o Real Marina


Ele virá pelo Natal, tal como na minha previsão:


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2022 às 23:27)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Continuo com o pressentimento de que chuva a sério para todo o país só virá lá para dezembro, e será para durar. Entretanto este outono deverá ser muito semelhante ao de 2019, com muita pouca precipitação no Sul e rios atmosféricos a atingir de forma intensa o Noroeste. O primeiro até já está previsto para a próxima semana...
> 
> No ano passado também tinha o pressentimento de que não iria chover muito em praticamente todo o ano hidrológico. Acertei no alvo, bem como também acertei nos alvos de 2020/21 quando dizia que o inverno ia ser mais instável que os anteriores, de 2019/20 quando disse que o inverno ainda estava por vir no fevereiro primaveril, de 2017/18 quando disse que a chuva do ano todo viria em pouco tempo ou em 2015/16 quando afirmei que o ano hidrológico no Sul ia ser extremamente seco. Veremos o que acontece desta vez!


Por esse andar, fazes concorrência ao brujito e ficas conhecido pelo brujito da Charneca.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Out 2022 às 23:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por esse andar, fazes concorrência ao brujito e ficas conhecido pelo brujito da Charneca.


Pelo menos eu sei que posso não acertar e já aconteceu vezes que não acertei. O brujito de Euskadi quando não acerta inventa uma narrativa para desviar a atenção...


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2022 às 23:37)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Continuo com o pressentimento de que chuva a sério para todo o país só virá lá para dezembro, e será para durar. Entretanto este outono deverá ser muito semelhante ao de 2019, com muita pouca precipitação no Sul e rios atmosféricos a atingir de forma intensa o Noroeste. O primeiro até já está previsto para a próxima semana...
> 
> No ano passado também tinha o pressentimento de que não iria chover muito em praticamente todo o ano hidrológico. Acertei no alvo, bem como também acertei nos alvos de 2020/21 quando dizia que o inverno ia ser mais instável que os anteriores, de 2019/20 quando disse que o inverno ainda estava por vir no fevereiro primaveril, de 2017/18 quando disse que a chuva do ano todo viria em pouco tempo ou em 2015/16 quando afirmei que o ano hidrológico no Sul ia ser extremamente seco. Veremos o que acontece desta vez!


Tb estou com essa sensação, a chuva a sério pode tardar mas, quando vier é para ficar durante meses - incluindo uma primavera bem regada!


----------



## trovoadas (14 Out 2022 às 00:03)

Se for como 2019/2020 é mais do mesmo ...1 semana de chuva em Dezembro e depois Março, Abril, Maio assim assim.
Estou mesmo na expectativa para saber se será mais um Inverno seco em linha com os últimos anos.
Na minha modesta opinião vamos ter um "boom" nem que se seja no final do Outono para estabilizar de seguida Inverno adentro. Depois só lá para Março...ou seja, basicamente um 2019/2020...


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2022 às 10:18)

IPMA já tem chuva prevista a partir de domingo pra Lisboa, mas sempre com probabilidade relativamente baixa. A ver vamos


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2022 às 10:28)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Pelo menos eu sei que posso não acertar e já aconteceu vezes que não acertei. O brujito de Euskadi quando não acerta inventa uma narrativa para desviar a atenção...


Também podes dizer, que o Karma te lixou, que a bola de cristal avariou.   
Por norma, o Karma está sempre contra mim, eu disse que nao ia haver Major Hurricane, na semana seguinte apareceu logo um para describilizar a minha opinião.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2022 às 10:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Também podes dizer, que o Karma te lixou, que a bola de cristal avariou.
> Por norma, o Karma está sempre contra mim, eu disse que nao ia haver Major Hurricane, na semana seguinte apareceu logo um para describilizar a minha opinião.


Os 2 são brujitos, ainda são aprendizes, quando chegarem a bruxos aí já não falham.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2022 às 11:03)

Um fato que ontem me chamou a atenção, é que algumas das minhas videiras, perderam a folha e estão agora a "rebentar", como se estivéssemos em Março ou Abril, nunca tinha visto tal coisa, estas alterações no clima estão a provocar um enorme desequilíbrio na natureza.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Out 2022 às 13:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Um fato que ontem me chamou a atenção, é que algumas das minhas videiras, perderam a folha e estão agora a "rebentar", como se estivéssemos em Março ou Abril, nunca tinha visto tal coisa, estas alterações no clima estão a provocar um enorme desequilíbrio na natureza.



Engraçado que á 30 minutos estava a comentar com a minha namorada, temos um terreno a frente de casa e as laranjeiras estão em flor já depois de terem dado laranjas.. O clima anda todo trocado


----------



## trovoadas (14 Out 2022 às 13:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Também podes dizer, que o Karma te lixou, que a bola de cristal avariou.
> Por norma, o Karma está sempre contra mim, eu disse que nao ia haver Major Hurricane, na semana seguinte apareceu logo um para describilizar a minha opinião.


Eu num post anterior dizia que era quase certo que começava o Outono na próxima semana e com as médias a serem antigidas inclusive no sul. Mais um para os " por qué no te callas!" 





Bem que tento não ser profeta da desgraça...


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2022 às 15:28)

Poeiras do Sara poderão atingir Portugal a partir de domingo
					

Episódio será mais forte domingo e segunda-feira, refere Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera. Ainda não é possível avaliar a sua severidade.




					www.publico.pt
				




Mau sinal, mas esta previsão saíu quando e está onde?


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2022 às 15:38)

Com excepção de alguma convecção fraca no interior, para Domingo, o GFS já varreu a chuva lá para terça, e depois dessa data sempre com as grandes promessas do costume.

Literalmente, para chover é preciso primeiro deixar assentar a poeira.


----------



## ct1gnd (14 Out 2022 às 16:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> Um fato que ontem me chamou a atenção, é que algumas das minhas videiras, perderam a folha e estão agora a "rebentar", como se estivéssemos em Março ou Abril, nunca tinha visto tal coisa, estas alterações no clima estão a provocar um enorme desequilíbrio na natureza.


Anda tudo trocado. Tenho um castanheiro pequeno com 3 anos. Este ano já dá castanhas.
Ontem fui ver como estavam e fiquei pasmado. Então não é que está todo cheio de flor. Nunca tinha visto nada assim.


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2022 às 18:07)

ct1gnd disse:


> Anda tudo trocado. Tenho um castanheiro pequeno com 3 anos. Este ano já dá castanhas.
> Ontem fui ver como estavam e fiquei pasmado. Então não é que está todo cheio de flor. Nunca tinha visto nada assim.


A praticamente 1000m de altitude, em Várzea da Serra há castanheiros assim:





Por norma, nesta freguesia a castanha é miúda mas muito saborosa. Este ano, a julgar pelo tamanho dos ouriços, será anormalmente grande. Vamos lá ver se o sabor se mantém.


----------



## Marco pires (14 Out 2022 às 18:25)

O que é que se pode esperar para domingo e para a próxima semana em concreto na AML?
É que parece que nem é carne nem é peixe, muito incerto.


----------



## remember (14 Out 2022 às 21:32)

StormRic disse:


> Com excepção de alguma convecção fraca no interior, para Domingo, o GFS já varreu a chuva lá para terça, e depois dessa data sempre com as grandes promessas do costume.
> 
> Literalmente, para chover é preciso primeiro deixar assentar a poeira.


Querem ver que este ano o Verão quer ficar mais uns dias?? Poeiras?? Nada bom presságio, já era para ter questionado se caso a depressão fique mais afastada se não irá "injectar" calor? Não sei se será o termo mais correcto 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2022 às 21:47)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Engraçado que á 30 minutos estava a comentar com a minha namorada, temos um terreno a frente de casa e as laranjeiras estão em flor já depois de terem dado laranjas.. O clima anda todo trocado



Nem de propósito, neste caso nespereira em flor...inacreditável. Foto tirada hoje em Alcabideche.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2022 às 22:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nem de propósito, neste caso nespereira em flor...inacreditável. Foto tirada hoje em Alcabideche.


A nespereira inicia a sua floração no outono  Nada de anormal aqui


----------



## tonítruo (14 Out 2022 às 22:21)

remember disse:


> Querem ver que este ano o Verão quer ficar mais uns dias?? Poeiras?? Nada bom presságio, já era para ter questionado se caso a depressão fique mais afastada se não irá "injectar" calor? Não sei se será o termo mais correcto


Depende do que esteja a acontecer no norte de África, se estiver a sair, pela costa oeste, uma massa de ar quente e com poeiras, então é pegada pela circulação da depressão, através dos ventos de sul/sudoeste, e é trazida para Portugal mas não é garantido que aconteça, apesar de, neste caso, haver esse risco...
O lado positivo é que, ao entrar para o inverno, o ar muito quente no norte de África "esgota-se" e caso o padrão se repita, levamos com poeiras na mesma mas ao menos já não é possível termos 30ºC pelo país fora...


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2022 às 22:58)

O IPMA desceu ligeiramente as probabilidades de chuva para a próxima semana... Tb não é um bom sinal, vamos ver se ainda muda.


----------



## Cesar (15 Out 2022 às 07:11)

É normal existirem árvores com flores, pois temos calor anómalo.


----------



## Luis Martins (15 Out 2022 às 09:46)

tonítruo disse:


> Depende do que esteja a acontecer no norte de África, se estiver a sair, pela costa oeste, uma massa de ar quente e com poeiras, então é pegada pela circulação da depressão, através dos ventos de sul/sudoeste, e é trazida para Portugal mas não é garantido que aconteça, apesar de, neste caso, haver esse risco...
> O lado positivo é que, ao entrar para o inverno, o ar muito quente no norte de África "esgota-se" e caso o padrão se repita, levamos com poeiras na mesma mas ao menos já não é possível termos 30ºC pelo país fora...


Temos que arranjar umas ventoinhas gigantes e coloca-las no sul da peninsula para mandar o ar sahariano para trás!!


----------



## trovoadas (15 Out 2022 às 11:07)

Entretanto vai desaparecendo a chuva. Em Faro e Sotavento no geral nem deverá chover! Mais uma semana sem uma rega sequer.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Out 2022 às 12:49)

trovoadas disse:


> Entretanto vai desaparecendo a chuva. Em Faro e Sotavento no geral nem deverá chover! Mais uma semana sem uma rega sequer.


Calma que isso está quase a mudar, espera só mais umas 3 semanas!


----------



## Marco pires (15 Out 2022 às 14:33)

O IPMA até está algo optimista, tanto para amanhã como para os próximos dias, pelo menos no que toca á região norte e centro, não deixando tudo a norte de Montejunto-Estrela ou do carvoeiro, a ver vamos:

Continente​Previsão para domingo, 16.outubro.2022
RESUMO:
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal. Pequena subida da temperatura máxima
no litoral.

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial a partir da tarde.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada no interior da região Sul
durante a tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, por vezes
forte (até 40 km/h) na faixa costeira a norte do Cabo Mondego
durante a tarde, e nas terras altas, com rajadas até 65 km/h.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima no litoral.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 25 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, por vezes
forte (até 40 km/h) na faixa costeira durante a tarde.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2022 às 14:35)

GFS 06z para Braga, daqui a uma semana: > 100 mm/24 h


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Out 2022 às 18:39)

" Jornalixo", não tem outro nome...   









						"Sol de pouca dura": chuva está de volta a Portugal este fim de semana
					

Prepare o guarda-chuva para os próximos dois dias




					multinews.sapo.pt


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2022 às 19:09)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Calma que isso está quase a mudar, espera só mais umas 3 semanas!









A confiança na previsão de - ao que parece ser - uma _cut-off_  a 4 semanas de distância é muito baixa. Está no mesmo patamar que isto:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Out 2022 às 20:24)

Alguém sabe o que isto é?


----------



## João Pedro (15 Out 2022 às 21:28)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Alguém sabe o que isto é?
> Ver anexo 2464


Penso que seja uma armadilha para o controlo do inseto vetor do nemátodo-da-madeira-do-pinheiro.


			https://fogos.icnf.pt/manifesto/docsreferencia/NotaInformativa_armadilhas_Serracoes2016_vF.pdf


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2022 às 23:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Penso que seja uma armadilha para o controlo do inseto vetor do nemátodo-da-madeira-do-pinheiro.
> 
> 
> https://fogos.icnf.pt/manifesto/docsreferencia/NotaInformativa_armadilhas_Serracoes2016_vF.pdf



Correto!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Out 2022 às 08:30)

Parece que as coisas podem mudar muito mais rapidamente do que se pensava, mudança brusca nas temperaturas previstas e mesmo a 96h as coisas estão a mudar. 
Vem aí muita chuva!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Out 2022 às 08:43)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Parece que as coisas podem mudar muito mais rapidamente do que se pensava, mudança brusca nas temperaturas previstas e mesmo a 96h as coisas estão a mudar.
> Vem aí muita chuva!


Era bom que este rio atmosférico fosse mais para sul.
Mas mais uma vez lá vai o litoral norte "sofrer"

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Out 2022 às 14:27)

Boa tarde

Não deixa de ser interessante que a instabilidade está a entrar pelo Sul.


----------



## tonítruo (16 Out 2022 às 15:47)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Não deixa de ser interessante que a instabilidade está a entrar pelo Sul.


Sim, a chuva que está a entrar pelo sul não parece ser proveniente duma frente associada à depressão, a oeste, no Atlântico mas sim duma _cut-off_? que se formou sobre o Sahara Ocidental e progrediu para norte/nordeste. Não fosse esse o caso imagino que seria um dia de sol pelo sul...


----------



## tonítruo (16 Out 2022 às 17:21)

StormRic disse:


> É curioso como células de eco tão fraco ainda tiveram trovoada, mas com descargas entre nuvens, trovoada quase seca portanto:


Isso não era uma incógnita científica? Parece-me evidente que há uma correlação entre a intensidade da célula e a sua quantidade de atividade elétrica, mas são exceções como essas que não tinham uma explicação, se bem me lembro...


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2022 às 17:43)

tonítruo disse:


> Isso não era uma incógnita científica? Parece-me evidente que há uma correlação entre a intensidade da célula e a sua quantidade de atividade elétrica, mas são exceções como essas que não tinham uma explicação, se bem me lembro...



O radar está calibrado para detectar gotas de água e/ou gelo, precipitação que ocorre quando essas partículas atingem tamanho suficiente para caírem. Mas a trovoada é uma transferência de cargas eléctricas e são as correntes convectivas que produzem o desequilíbrio eléctrico. Penso que na trovoada seca as gotículas não atingem tamanho suficiente para produzirem precipitação, mas as correntes convectivas não deixam por isso de ser suficientemente fortes para gerar transferência de cargas eléctricas. Talvez alguém mais entendido do que eu possa explicar melhor


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2022 às 17:52)

StormRic disse:


> O radar está calibrado para detectar gotas de água e/ou gelo, precipitação que ocorre quando essas partículas atingem tamanho suficiente para caírem. Mas a trovoada é uma transferência de cargas eléctricas e são as correntes convectivas que produzem o desequilíbrio eléctrico. Penso que na trovoada seca as gotículas não atingem tamanho suficiente para produzirem precipitação, mas as correntes convectivas não deixam por isso de ser suficientemente fortes para gerar transferência de cargas eléctricas. Talvez alguém mais entendido do que eu possa explicar melhor


É de facto um bocado estranho o radar ter detetado ecos fracos e ter havido trovoada. Mesmo em situações de trovoada seca, o radar mostra sempre ecos intensos. Supostamente nessas situações, em altitudes elevadas há na mesma a precipitação forte que corresponde ao detetado pelo radar, só que com o ar tão seco evapora-se grande parte antes de chegar ao solo. Penso eu que seja assim, mas também não sou muito entendido no assunto. 
Apenas apareceu um eco amarelo depois de passar por Faro, onde foram registadas as descargas esteve sempre eco verde.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2022 às 18:07)

Pois aqui tb, a pesar do radar mostrar alguma chuva, na realidade ainda nem pingou.

Mas, estão a aparecer umas linhas mais a NW e com essas deve ser diferente!


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2022 às 21:45)

Para os curiosos  https://weather.us/satellite/929-w-666-s/satellite-superhd-15min/20221016-2010z.html


----------



## tonítruo (16 Out 2022 às 22:13)

Orion disse:


> Para os curiosos  https://weather.us/satellite/929-w-666-s/satellite-superhd-15min/20221016-2010z.html


Que depressão monstruosa! Rajadas de furacão, ondas de 11m...


----------



## redragon (17 Out 2022 às 08:55)

A chuva de ontem rendeu 1mm pela cidade de Elvas....


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2022 às 10:35)




----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2022 às 20:41)

Snifa disse:


> Além da chuva, as previsões indicam  dias em em geral ventosos, de destacar a quarta e quinta, com rajadas de 85/95 Km/h previstas o que é bastante significativo e, a ocorrerem, podem causar alguns estragos em estruturas, árvores, etc..
> 
> 
> Previsão para 4ª feira, 19.outubro.2022
> ...


Realmente essa carta representa uma diminuição geral do evento, mas mesmo assim já não seria mau...resta aguardar pelo evento em si, acredito que vai chover bem!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Out 2022 às 20:56)

jamestorm disse:


> Realmente essa carta representa uma diminuição geral do evento, mas mesmo assim já não seria mau...resta aguardar pelo evento em si, acredito que vai chover bem!


Para o sul tem sido sempre a melhorar, e para o Norte o Ecm está espectacular..
Ecm e gfs com mais de 50 mm de acumulado para Faro, se isto não é excelente não sei o que será..


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2022 às 13:43)

50l/m2 não é nada de especial face à secura atual! É uma boa rega mas ainda carece de saber se será de forma geral ou pontual. Provavelmente até poderá ser mais em muitos locais mas mais vale não tecer prognósticos ainda.
Eu preocupo-me mais em saber se será um projecto de continuidade...o que vejo é uma pequena abertura do Atlântico essencialmente com 2 dias de chuva no sul que serão Sábado e Domingo. Depois logo se verá...
Entretanto a seca será uma miragem...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Out 2022 às 15:16)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Para o sul tem sido sempre a melhorar, e para o Norte o Ecm está espectacular..
> Ecm e gfs com mais de 50 mm de acumulado para Faro, se isto não é excelente não sei o que será..


Excelente seria ver cães a beber água em pé!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2022 às 16:24)

Estas chuvas trouxeram o fim da estação seca por aqui. Deve arrefecer um pouco nos próximos dias, mas ainda não o suficiente para impedir a recuperação da vegetação. A estação favorável por umas semanas, até ao primeiro episódio de geadas moderadas.


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2022 às 19:06)




----------



## Cesar (18 Out 2022 às 20:19)

Será a primeira borrasca prevista pelo brujito de Euskadi, secalhar vai mesmo acertar nas suas previsões assim se espera.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Out 2022 às 21:04)

Ecm com cerca 80 mm de média para aqui essencialmente entre amanhã e dia 23. Na operacional são cerca de 105 mm. 
Se isto não é espectacular não sei o que será... 
Tal como noutros anos recentes tudo se resolve em 3 ou 4 dias..


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Out 2022 às 22:25)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Tal como noutros anos recentes tudo se resolve em 3 ou 4 dias..


80 mm não será suficiente para resolver uma seca de anos... Relembro que nem março de 2018 encheu as barragens no Sul, e neste momento estamos numa situação pior em muitas barragens e bacias hidrográficas do que em fevereiro de 2018!!! 

As chuvas terão certamente uma influência positiva na seca, mas não serão o fim desta. O país necessita dum inverno chuvoso para repor os níveis de água no solo necessários para encher as barragens.


----------



## vitamos (18 Out 2022 às 23:42)

Cesar disse:


> Será a primeira borrasca prevista pelo brujito de Euskadi, secalhar vai mesmo acertar nas suas previsões assim se espera.


Dar crédito a personagens só contribuirá para o degradar (cada vez mais evidente) daquela que já foi uma credível comunidade meteorológica amadora...


----------



## Marco pires (18 Out 2022 às 23:42)

esperem para ver o pessoal todo a dizer: estou farto de chuva, já sinto saudades do verão.
lol


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2022 às 01:27)

Interessante é ver o falhanço da previsão de algumas páginas amadoras de meteorologia no Facebook onde o pessimismo reina.
Era calor sem fim à vista...até deixar de ser...
Parabéns ao BestWeather (@stormy) que desde o início do mês vem antecipando esta mudança de padrão.


----------



## Cesar (19 Out 2022 às 06:59)

Interessante é quando forem previsões de frio e neve isso sim.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Out 2022 às 08:58)

Pronto a seca já não existe meus amigos agora pode vir o sol e o calor! 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Out 2022 às 11:53)

Entretanto no Alentejo, com belas notícias de chuvadas no Litoral, estamos assim...


----------



## meteo (19 Out 2022 às 11:58)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Ecm com cerca 80 mm de média para aqui essencialmente entre amanhã e dia 23. Na operacional são cerca de 105 mm.
> Se isto não é espectacular não sei o que será...
> Tal como noutros anos recentes tudo se resolve em 3 ou 4 dias..


Tudo se resolve em 3 ou 4 dias ??
Não devemos estar certamente a falar de água no solo, e principalmente aquíferos.


----------



## meteo (19 Out 2022 às 12:02)

TiagoLC disse:


> Interessante é ver o falhanço da previsão de algumas páginas amadoras de meteorologia no Facebook onde o pessimismo reina.
> Era calor sem fim à vista...até deixar de ser...
> Parabéns ao BestWeather (@stormy) que desde o início do mês vem antecipando esta mudança de padrão.


Vá lá... Havia modelos que davam muito calor. Foi no limite. Podia sim ter vindo calor. Não veio para cá. Foi em direção a França. Só porque neste caso houve uma página a acertar e outras não, não significa que essa é melhor que as outras.
Todos são importantes. Num país onde a meteorologia é mal tratada, podemos nós pelo menos não ajudar a criticar uns para elogiar outros. O ECMWF teve sim como saída em algumas runs consecutivas tempo de verão a manter-se.


----------



## Mammatus (19 Out 2022 às 12:12)

TiagoLC disse:


> Interessante é ver o falhanço da previsão de algumas páginas amadoras de meteorologia no Facebook onde o pessimismo reina.
> Era calor sem fim à vista...até deixar de ser...
> Parabéns ao BestWeather (@stormy) que desde o início do mês vem antecipando esta mudança de padrão.


Às vezes, o BestWeather também falha nas suas previsões, o que é normal, pois na meteorologia tudo é muito volátil.

Acertou aqui, a depressão aproximou-se e empurrou a dorsal africana para a bacia do Mediterrâneo, caso contrário o padrão seco e quente que nos tem acompanhado continuava.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (19 Out 2022 às 12:44)

TiagoLC disse:


> Interessante é ver o falhanço da previsão de algumas páginas amadoras de meteorologia no Facebook onde o pessimismo reina.
> Era calor sem fim à vista...até deixar de ser...
> Parabéns ao BestWeather (@stormy) que desde o início do mês vem antecipando esta mudança de padrão.


Eu não consideraria o trabablho do Bestweather como amador, sendo que é uma empresa especializada na área que cria algoritmos de previsão, isso de nada tem de amador. As páginas de facebook isso são amdoras, pois a maioria tem um conhecimento superficial da área.


----------



## Mammatus (19 Out 2022 às 12:55)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Eu não consideraria o trabablho do Bestweather como amador, sendo que é uma empresa especializada na área que cria algoritmos de previsão, isso de nada tem de amador. As páginas de facebook isso são amdoras, pois a maioria tem um conhecimento superficial da área.


Exactamente, o BestWeather é um projecto profissional, está noutro patamar relativamente aos outros pojectos de carácter amador, mas estes últimos também acertam. No "mercado" há espaço para todos, desde que veiculem informação e dados credíveis.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2022 às 13:49)

Calma, o evento não acabou ainda. Não cantem já fiasco! 

Ainda muita água vai cair, e em todo o país (e até ao momento, o AROME tem estado certo na previsão a curto prazo). Se têm dúvidas disso vejam as imagens de satélite...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2022 às 14:37)

meteo disse:


> Vá lá... Havia modelos que davam muito calor. Foi no limite. Podia sim ter vindo calor. Não veio para cá. Foi em direção a França. Só porque neste caso houve uma página a acertar e outras não, não significa que essa é melhor que as outras.
> Todos são importantes. Num país onde a meteorologia é mal tratada, podemos nós pelo menos não ajudar a criticar uns para elogiar outros. O ECMWF teve sim como saída em algumas runs consecutivas tempo de verão a manter-se.





Mammatus disse:


> Às vezes, o BestWeather também falha nas suas previsões, o que é normal, pois na meteorologia tudo é muito volátil.
> 
> Acertou aqui, a depressão aproximou-se e empurrou a dorsal africana para a bacia do Mediterrâneo, caso contrário o padrão seco e quente que nos tem acompanhado continuava.


Isto foi mais uma crítica à natureza pessimista destas páginas, que acaba por influenciar as suas previsões e interpretações dos modelos. E não estou a falar só do evento de hoje.
Vejo muito mais ponderação em páginas como o BestWeather e acredito que isso os leva a acertarem mais vezes. Claro que às vezes falham. A meteorologia é volátil.


----------



## Marco pires (19 Out 2022 às 16:22)

No satélite não se vislumbra nada de por aí além pelo menos para o resto do dia de hoje


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2022 às 16:39)

Marco pires disse:


> No satélite não se vislumbra nada de por aí além pelo menos para o resto do dia de hoje


No radar a história é diferente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2022 às 18:16)

O Best Weather colocou no facebook, entre as 02h-06h esta previsão: "*Durante as próximas horas teremos a passagem de uma perturbação com convecção associada, bem organizada, que resultará em trovoadas intensas com potencial para vento extremo (>140km/h), tornados e granizo na região litoral norte/centro.*

Segundo os relatos dos colegas do seguimento Litoral Norte, parece que choveu nalguns locais intensamente como em Barcelos, as trovoadas não foram tão intensas e existiu algum vento com uma rajada ou outra mais forte, mas daí haver rajadas superiores a 140 km/h*. 

Se eu disser todas as vezes que vai chover que vem chuva forte, trovoada e um tornado algum dia terei a sorte disso acontecer, mas agora em todas as situações de instabilidade dizer sempre o mesmo e já não vem de agora, isto já leva anos.

Agora, ficarei sentado à espera das chuvas intensas e trovoadas previstas para Sábado no Algarve pelo BestWeather.

A maior probabilidade de chover no Algarve, vai ser durante o dia de amanhã, altura que está em vigor o aviso amarelo por parte do IPMA e isso é consensual entre os modelos. *


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Out 2022 às 20:21)

Grande corte de precipitação para amanhã no Alentejo de acordo com o ECMWF    e para a semana fica tudo no mar. Ainda dizem que isto vai ser um rio atmosférico


----------



## Luis Martins (19 Out 2022 às 20:24)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Grande corte de precipitação para amanhã no Alentejo de acordo com o ECMWF    e para a semana fica tudo no mar. Ainda dizem que isto vai ser um rio atmosférico


Pode ser que nos próximos dias façam 45ºC nessa zona. Como passamos o ano todo a ouvir essa conversa pode ser que agora se concretize.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Out 2022 às 20:29)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Grande corte de precipitação para amanhã no Alentejo de acordo com o ECMWF    e para a semana fica tudo no mar. Ainda dizem que isto vai ser um rio atmosférico


O Ecm so para indicava  nesta zona cerca de 10 mm, levamos 1 mm, esteve lá perto, mas amanhã é que vai ser.. No mínimo vão cair uns 50 mm aqui.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 20:31)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Grande corte de precipitação para amanhã no Alentejo de acordo com o ECMWF    e para a semana fica tudo no mar. Ainda dizem que isto vai ser um rio atmosférico


Controla-te, "vai ficar tudo bem"...


----------



## tonítruo (19 Out 2022 às 21:01)

Acho que se o @RedeMeteo controlasse o tempo, Serpa teria o seguinte clima: 

​jan​fev​mar​abr​mai​jun​jul​ago​set​out​nov​dez​total​Tmáx. [ºC]​20​20​20​20​20​45​45​45​20​20​20​20​​Tmín. [ºC]​0​0​10​10​10​25​25​25​10​10​10​10​​Prec. [mm]​300​300​300​300​300​0​0​0​300​300​300​300​2700​
​


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Out 2022 às 21:07)

tonítruo disse:


> Acho que se o @RedeMeteo controlasse o tempo, Serpa teria o seguinte clima:
> 
> ​jan​fev​mar​abr​mai​jun​jul​ago​set​out​nov​dez​total​Tmáx. [ºC]​20​20​20​20​20​45​45​45​20​20​20​20​​Tmín. [ºC]​10​10​10​10​10​25​25​25​10​10​10​10​​Prec. [mm]​300​300​300​300​300​0​0​0​300​300​300​300​2700​
> ​


Só alterava as minimas de Janeiro e Fevereiro para 0°C


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2022 às 21:08)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Ainda dizem que isto vai ser um rio atmosférico



Na TVI falaram hoje num "rio voador e que desaba sobre as nossas cabeças" 

Se calhar é isso que vai acontecer com a precipitação, ela vai "voar"daqui para fora,  daí o corte..


----------



## N_Fig (19 Out 2022 às 21:12)

meteo disse:


> Vá lá... Havia modelos que davam muito calor. Foi no limite. Podia sim ter vindo calor. Não veio para cá. Foi em direção a França. Só porque neste caso houve uma página a acertar e outras não, não significa que essa é melhor que as outras.
> Todos são importantes. Num país onde a meteorologia é mal tratada, podemos nós pelo menos não ajudar a criticar uns para elogiar outros. O ECMWF teve sim como saída em algumas runs consecutivas tempo de verão a manter-se.


Compreendendo o que queres dizer sobre este evento em específico ter causado imensas dúvidas aos modelos, eu também não tenho paciência para o constante pessimismo de "este mês já era" que também se vê às vezes aqui no fórum, às vezes dito quando o mês está literalmente nos primeiros 3 ou 4 dias


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2022 às 21:23)

Snifa disse:


> Na TVI falaram hoje num "rio voador e que desaba sobre as nossas cabeças"
> 
> Se calhar é isso que vai acontecer com a precipitação, ela vai "voar"daqui para fora,  daí o corte..


Em Barcelos, o rio voador deve ter acabado o combustível porque desabou literalmente por cima da cabeça deles.


----------



## David sf (19 Out 2022 às 22:10)

"Rio voador" é um termo científico, sinónimo de rio atmosférico, mais comummente utilizado em português do Brasil.

Acho que actualmente se usa e abusa da terminologia "rio atmosférico". Obviamente, que em sistemas frontais atlânticos há sempre um transporte de humidade no seu flanco quente. Mas o termo costumava-se usar para advecções de massas de ar muito quente e húmidas e que geralmente nem tinham grande convecção associada (o próprio conceito de rio atmosférico define-o como uma advecção de humidade apenas relevantes nos 3km inferiores da atmosfera) e que geravam em Portugal fortes precipitações orográficas, mas que em zonas planas deixavam chuvisco, nevoeiro e tempo abafado.

A situação actual é diferente. Há alguma convecção, a massa de ar é relativamente pouco quente e a humidade relativa tem estado em muitos locais do país a rondar os 70-80%, o que é baixo para um dia de chuva (ver registo das 15 UTC no litoral Norte e Centro, quando a frente já tinha passado). Isto mostra uma situação típica de sucessão de frentes (com oscilações relevantes da HR ao longo do dia) e não de rio atmosférico (HR estabilizada em mais de 90% ao longo de alguns dias).


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2022 às 22:35)

David sf disse:


> "Rio voador" é um termo científico, sinónimo de rio atmosférico, mais comummente utilizado em português do Brasil.
> 
> Acho que actualmente se usa e abusa da terminologia "rio atmosférico". Obviamente, que em sistemas frontais atlânticos há sempre um transporte de humidade no seu flanco quente. Mas o termo costumava-se usar para advecções de massas de ar muito quente e húmidas e que geralmente nem tinham grande convecção associada (o próprio conceito de rio atmosférico define-o como uma advecção de humidade apenas relevantes nos 3km inferiores da atmosfera) e que geravam em Portugal fortes precipitações orográficas, mas que em zonas planas deixavam chuvisco, nevoeiro e tempo abafado.
> 
> A situação actual é diferente. Há alguma convecção, a massa de ar é relativamente pouco quente e a humidade relativa tem estado em muitos locais do país a rondar os 70-80%, o que é baixo para um dia de chuva (ver registo das 15 UTC no litoral Norte e Centro, quando a frente já tinha passado). Isto mostra uma situação típica de sucessão de frentes (com oscilações relevantes da HR ao longo do dia) e não de rio atmosférico (HR estabilizada em mais de 90% ao longo de alguns dias).



É comparar...


----------



## N_Fig (19 Out 2022 às 23:16)

David sf disse:


> "Rio voador" é um termo científico, sinónimo de rio atmosférico, mais comummente utilizado em português do Brasil.
> 
> Acho que actualmente se usa e abusa da terminologia "rio atmosférico". Obviamente, que em sistemas frontais atlânticos há sempre um transporte de humidade no seu flanco quente. Mas o termo costumava-se usar para advecções de massas de ar muito quente e húmidas e que geralmente nem tinham grande convecção associada (o próprio conceito de rio atmosférico define-o como uma advecção de humidade apenas relevantes nos 3km inferiores da atmosfera) e que geravam em Portugal fortes precipitações orográficas, mas que em zonas planas deixavam chuvisco, nevoeiro e tempo abafado.
> 
> A situação actual é diferente. Há alguma convecção, a massa de ar é relativamente pouco quente e a humidade relativa tem estado em muitos locais do país a rondar os 70-80%, o que é baixo para um dia de chuva (ver registo das 15 UTC no litoral Norte e Centro, quando a frente já tinha passado). Isto mostra uma situação típica de sucessão de frentes (com oscilações relevantes da HR ao longo do dia) e não de rio atmosférico (HR estabilizada em mais de 90% ao longo de alguns dias).


Muito bem, não conhecia o termo. É para estas coisas que gosto de andar aqui, aprender termos novos e boas explicações


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Out 2022 às 00:44)

O Aviso Amareleja para o distrito de Beja para amanhã já nao faz qualquer sentido.  É melhor levantarem ja o aviso
Já nenhum modelo prevê chuva significativa para amanhã


----------



## LMMS (20 Out 2022 às 00:59)

Está prevista uma acumulação interessante até dia 27.
Vai dar um boost à rede hídrica nacional!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2022 às 01:14)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O Aviso Amareleja para o distrito de Beja para amanhã já nao faz qualquer sentido.  É melhor levantarem ja o aviso
> Já nenhum modelo prevê chuva significativa para amanhã



É bom que refiras quais os modelos que consultaste, pois a sinóptica para esta terça-feira aponta para a possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitações muito fortes para o Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## LMMS (20 Out 2022 às 01:20)

Gerofil disse:


> É bom que refiras quais os modelos que consultaste, pois a sinóptica para esta terça-feira aponta para a possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitações muito fortes para o Alentejo e Algarve.


Para amanhã não está previsto nada fora do normal mas sim a partir de Sexta, regiões do Alentejo vão ter +50 m/m


----------



## Mammatus (20 Out 2022 às 01:45)

David sf disse:


> "Rio voador" é um termo científico, sinónimo de rio atmosférico, mais comummente utilizado em português do Brasil.
> 
> Acho que actualmente se usa e abusa da terminologia "rio atmosférico". Obviamente, que em sistemas frontais atlânticos há sempre um transporte de humidade no seu flanco quente. Mas o termo costumava-se usar para advecções de massas de ar muito quente e húmidas e que geralmente nem tinham grande convecção associada (o próprio conceito de rio atmosférico define-o como uma advecção de humidade apenas relevantes nos 3km inferiores da atmosfera) e que geravam em Portugal fortes precipitações orográficas, mas que em zonas planas deixavam chuvisco, nevoeiro e tempo abafado.
> 
> A situação actual é diferente. Há alguma convecção, a massa de ar é relativamente pouco quente e a humidade relativa tem estado em muitos locais do país a rondar os 70-80%, o que é baixo para um dia de chuva (ver registo das 15 UTC no litoral Norte e Centro, quando a frente já tinha passado). Isto mostra uma situação típica de sucessão de frentes (com oscilações relevantes da HR ao longo do dia) e não de rio atmosférico (HR estabilizada em mais de 90% ao longo de alguns dias).


"Rio voador" 
PT-PT acabou por seguir a tradução literal do inglês, felizmente. 

A ideia que tinha de rio atmosférico eram condições associadas a precipitação estratiforme persistente não muito intensa, com tecto de nimbostratus bastante baixo, e amplitude térmica reduzida.

Eu creio que a comunicação social descobriu recentemente o termo e agora tudo é rotulado de rio atmosférico, a propósito não foi pelos media, nem pelo IPMA que tomei conhecimento da terminologia, foi aqui no Meteopt há uns bons anos ainda como visitante.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2022 às 10:09)

Marco pires disse:


> esperem para ver o pessoal todo a dizer: estou farto de chuva, já sinto saudades do verão.
> lol


Ora nem mais, isto realmente...  









						Farto de chuva e vento? Domingo volta o verão de São Martinho
					

Depois de forte precipitação, que poderá ser acompanhada por trovoada, o IPMA prevê o regresso de tempo mais seco.




					www.nit.pt


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2022 às 10:17)

Mammatus disse:


> A ideia que tinha de rio atmosférico eram condições associadas a precipitação estratiforme persistente não muito intensa, com tecto de nimbostratus bastante baixo, e amplitude térmica reduzida.



A precipitação pode ser intensa e até com alguma convecção. Depende da intensidade da frente*.

Isso está num patamar semelhante ao mini-tornado. Extremamente suscetível a incorreta utilização.

*todos os rios atmosféricos/voadores são frentes mas nem todas as frentes (mesmo com elevados acumulados) são rios atmosféricos/voadores. Há rios atmosféricos que pouca ou nenhuma precipitação deixam nos Açores mas ao mesmo tempo causam inundações no continente.


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2022 às 10:25)

David sf disse:


> "Rio voador" é um termo científico, sinónimo de rio atmosférico, mais comummente utilizado em português do Brasil.



Eu já conhecia o termo "rio voador" ou "curso de água atmosférico"  aqui o inusitado foi o facto da TVI , na sua procura constante do drama, tragédia e impacto, acrescentar que "desaba sobre as nossas cabeças"  e ainda inventou ondas de 13 metros e rajadas de 150 Km/h..

Confesso que  me soa muito melhor "rio atmosférico" do que " voador"  mas são a mesma  descrição para o  fenómeno. Além disso o termo "voador" é mais propício a "trocadilhos" e brincadeiras.

Como em Portugal a cultura meteorológica no geral é má, tudo serve para "brincar/desvalorizar" com as situações meteorológicas que o comum dos cidadãos, normalmente, desconhece a sua origem e nem se preocupa em entender, daí a importância da comunicação social falar nos termos corretos e que se usam por cá ( neste caso rio atmosférico)  mas isso já é uma utopia. 






						Rios Voadores » Fenômeno dos rios voadores
					






					riosvoadores.com.br


----------



## Iceberg (20 Out 2022 às 10:49)

Rio voador causa mais impacto. Assusta mais. Comunicação social no seu melhor (ou pior). Aguentem.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Out 2022 às 14:02)

Com tanta depressão quem vai entrar em depressão sou eu.. com tanta chuva.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Out 2022 às 23:26)

Como faço para inserir imagem no forum?


----------



## tonítruo (21 Out 2022 às 00:09)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Como faço para inserir imagem no forum?


Eu acho que já te vi colocares imagens no fórum, não?


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Out 2022 às 00:13)

tonítruo disse:


> Eu acho que já te vi colocares imagens no fórum, não?


Sim mas o imgur deixou de dar :/


----------



## tonítruo (21 Out 2022 às 00:23)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Sim mas o imgur deixou de dar :/


Podes sempre fazer download da imagem para o teu computador, depois clicas no botão de "inserir imagem" e fazes upload diretamente para o meteopt.
Mas já agora como é que funcionava isso do imgur, acho que nunca usei...


----------



## jamestorm (21 Out 2022 às 10:20)

A minha sensação é de que o evento está a ficar abaixo do que foi inicialmente modelado, pelo menos aqui na Região Oeste está a chover pouco. Aguardar pelo resto do dia de hoje e amanhã...


----------



## hurricane (21 Out 2022 às 10:32)

jamestorm disse:


> A minha sensação é de que o evento está a ficar abaixo do que foi inicialmente modelado, pelo menos aqui na Região Oeste está a chover pouco. Aguardar pelo resto do dia de hoje e amanhã...



Sem duvida. No litoral Oeste tem sido muito fraco.


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2022 às 16:43)

Os _cirrostratus_ estão de partida. Olhar para cima e acenar


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2022 às 17:12)

jamestorm disse:


> A minha sensação é de que o evento está a ficar abaixo do que foi inicialmente modelado, pelo menos aqui na Região Oeste está a chover pouco. Aguardar pelo resto do dia de hoje e amanhã...



Aqui no Porto ( Cidade ) muito fraco, com esta sinóptica esperava-se um pouco mais, temos tido uns aguaceiros rápidos que pouco acumulam e basicamente é isto, vento não falta.

É o que é, pelo menos não tem sido fraco em todo o lado, há regiões, um pouco por todo o País, que até têm recebido boa chuva e acumulados generosos para iniciar a recuperação depois desta seca.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2022 às 17:17)

jamestorm disse:


> A minha sensação é de que o evento está a ficar abaixo do que foi inicialmente modelado, pelo menos aqui na Região Oeste está a chover pouco. Aguardar pelo resto do dia de hoje e amanhã...



Eu diria que está diferente, menos homogénea na distribuição espacial, há que ver a situação no seu todo do território. Há locais em que sistematicamente tem chovido mais do que noutros relativamente próximos. Exemplo disso são faixas no Litoral Norte de acumulados volumosos ao lado de outros mais escassos.
Também no Litoral centro se observa isso e no Sul igualmente. Penso que as situações de _jet_ forte persistente tendem a concentrar-se em faixas alternadas, e também sensíveis à orografia.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2022 às 17:20)

Os radares de Arouca e Loulé tendem a exagerar os ecos das nuvens altas, que são tanto mais apanhadas quanto mais longe estão do radar (consequência normal da abertura vertical do feixe do radar). Mas curiosamente isso não acontece com o velho radar de Coruche.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Out 2022 às 18:22)

StormRic disse:


> Eu diria que está diferente, menos homogénea na distribuição espacial, há que ver a situação no seu todo do território. Há locais em que sistematicamente tem chovido mais do que noutros relativamente próximos. Exemplo disso são faixas no Litoral Norte de acumulados volumosos ao lado de outros mais escassos.
> Também no Litoral centro se observa isso e no Sul igualmente. Penso que as situações de _jet_ forte persistente tendem a concentrar-se em faixas alternadas, e também sensíveis à orografia.


Mesmo nos locais onde tem chovido "bem" está abaixo do inicialmente "prometido" pelos modelos. Chegou-se a falar no "no evento de chuva mais significativo dos últimos 5 anos" e claramente não o está a ser...

Claro, que partimos de uma situação muito má e tudo que cai é ganho! E também ainda não terminou, mas fica a sensação que mais uma vez estamos aquém do esperado.  A ver vamos, pode dar uma volta nos próximos dias com a entrada da possível Beatriz...


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 02:59)

jamestorm disse:


> Chegou-se a falar no "no evento de chuva mais significativo dos últimos 5 anos"



Ena, essa frase foi dita por quem? Foi alguma entrevista na comunicação social? Depende do contexto, se fôr só referido a Outubro até é possível, mas em relação a qualquer altura do ano é, obviamente, exagero.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Out 2022 às 08:35)

StormRic disse:


> Ena, essa frase foi dita por quem? Foi alguma entrevista na comunicação social? Depende do contexto, se fôr só referido a Outubro até é possível, mas em relação a qualquer altura do ano é, obviamente, exagero.





Vários canais de televisão usaram exactamente este termo "o mais importante episódio de chuva dos últimos anos" e algumas "dos últimos 5 anos". Obviamente que estavam enganados. Mas, os modelos tb se enganaram, pois não choveu o que diziam.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Out 2022 às 08:52)

Para a generalidade do sul, o evento acaba hoje, resumiu -se a 2 ou 3 dias de chuva, era necessário continuar por mais alguns dias, mas esse cenário parece menos provável, mesmo para hoje já houve um corte significativo da chuva.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Out 2022 às 09:02)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para a generalidade do sul, o evento acaba hoje, resumiu -se a 2 ou 3 dias de chuva, era necessário continuar por mais alguns dias, mas esse cenário parece menos provável, mesmo para hoje já houve um corte significativo da chuva.


Por exemplo, para Portalegre chegou a ser apontado por alguns modelos cerca de 100mm, julgo que não se chegou perto desse valor na realidade.
Os modelos andaram um pouco à nora com este evento.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (22 Out 2022 às 09:37)

Esta frente/linha que se formou aconteceu porquê? Choque de massas de ar/jet, outra razão?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Out 2022 às 11:46)

Com detesto estes avisos do IPMA em cima do acontecimento...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Martins (22 Out 2022 às 11:47)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Com detesto estes avisos do IPMA em cima do acontecimento...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Não dá tempo para calçar as galochas!!


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 13:51)

jamestorm disse:


> Ver anexo 2544
> Vários canais de televisão usaram exactamente este termo "o mais importante episódio de chuva dos últimos anos" e algumas "dos últimos 5 anos". Obviamente que estavam enganados. Mas, os modelos tb se enganaram, pois não choveu o que diziam.



Mas essa frase, volto a perguntar, tem de ser a citação de alguém pelos jornalistas, algum responsável do IPMA? Não são os jornalistas dos vários canais que combinam todos dizer a mesma coisa.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Out 2022 às 13:54)

StormRic disse:


> Mas essa frase, volto a perguntar, tem de ser a citação de alguém pelos jornalistas, algum responsável do IPMA? Não são os jornalistas dos vários canais que combinam todos dizer a mesma coisa.


Pois entendo, mas isso já não sei quem disse...


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 13:59)

jamestorm disse:


> Pois entendo, mas isso já não sei quem disse...



Convém sempre citar correctamente, para não caírmos nos mesmos erros de quem criticamos:









						Depressão “Armand ”deve ser o episódio de chuva mais significativo dos últimos anos
					

Há uma grande massa de ar quente e húmido que está a atravessar o território português, um fenómeno conhecido como “rio atmosférico”. É normal para o Outono, nós é que temos vivido Outubros com sabor a Verão.




					www.publico.pt
				




" A depressão _Armand_, que está a afectar Portugal continental (e chega à Madeira) pelo menos até domingo, deve ser o período de chuva outonal com mais impacto dos últimos anos. “A chuva é uma situação típica de Outono. Mas se calhar não assistíamos a um episódio de chuva tão significativo já há alguns anos”, disse ao PÚBLICO *Patrícia Gomes*, *meteorologista do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA)*. "
[...}

" Depois desta semana, vai regressar o tempo mais seco, *disse na CNN o presidente do IPMA*. “Vamos voltar àquilo que as pessoas designam por Verão de São Martinho. Portanto, não estamos à espera de ter nem um arrefecimento prolongado importante nem de ter uma grande continuação deste período de precipitação”, disse Miguel Miranda, ressalvando que mais precipitação seria bem-vinda, para ajudar a ultrapassar a seca que afecta várias bacias hidrográficas.

Então estes dias de chuva intensa podem ter um impacto positivo em relação à seca? “Qualquer quantidade de água vai atenuar a seca”, concorda Patrícia Gomes. “Agora até que ponto, ainda é cedo para dizer. Mas com certeza não será uma semana de chuva que irá reduzir com algum significado o nível de seca que o país está a atravessar”, avisa. "


----------



## David sf (22 Out 2022 às 14:13)

StormRic disse:


> " Depois desta semana, vai regressar o tempo mais seco, *disse na CNN o presidente do IPMA*. “Vamos voltar àquilo que as pessoas designam por Verão de São Martinho. Portanto, não estamos à espera de ter nem um arrefecimento prolongado importante nem de ter uma grande continuação deste período de precipitação”, disse Miguel Miranda, ressalvando que mais precipitação seria bem-vinda, para ajudar a ultrapassar a seca que afecta várias bacias hidrográficas.


As declarações públicas alarmistas de Miguel Miranda nos últimos meses arriscam colocar a credibilidade do IPMA na lama, de forma algo injusta para a instituição, que até tem revelado grande fiabilidade nas suas previsões.
Mais uma vez as declarações do presidente do IPMA não se baseiam naquilo que preveem os modelos (há vários dias que modelam exactamente o oposto) e apenas causam alarmismo infundado. É a terceira vez em dois meses que anuncia publicamente que não vai chover, nas duas primeiras vezes baseado em previsões sazonais de sinal muito fraco e agora num delírio da sua cabeça ou na consulta de um bruxo basco ou das entranhas de uma galinha...


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 15:18)

Foi falha minha de atenção ou* Lisboa e Leiria nunca chegaram a ter Aviso amarelo para precipitação para este evento*?
Ontem na actualização das 18:18utc, Lisboa, Leiria e Santarém não tinham. Entretanto, com outra actualização já hoje, Santarém juntou-se aos avisos amarelos, mas parece-me que Lisboa e Leiria não. Houve algum aviso, para estes distritos, que entretanto já tenha terminado?


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Out 2022 às 15:24)

StormRic disse:


> Foi falha minha de atenção ou* Lisboa e Leiria nunca chegaram a ter Aviso amarelo para precipitação para este evento*?
> Ontem na actualização das 18:18utc, Lisboa, Leiria e Santarém não tinham. Entretanto, com outra actualização já hoje, Santarém juntou-se aos avisos amarelos, mas parece-me que Lisboa e Leiria não. Houve algum aviso, para estes distritos, que entretanto já tenha terminado?


Houve na madrugada de 4a feira na passagem da 1a linha de instabilidade, e hoje de manhã também, que chegou a estar em nível laranja, por pouco tempo.


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2022 às 15:31)

david 6 disse:


> esta segunda frente parece vir bem fraquinha



Se formos a ver bem, esta segunda frente  não é  modelada ( e vendo a hora actual)  como uma frente particularmente activa, pelo menos nas atualizações mais recentes do ECMWF por exemplo.

A frente vem fragmentada, estreita, chove mais nuns locais que outros, mas nunca chuva de longa duração.

A frente da manhã, essa sim trouxe bem mais chuva, e foi particularmente ativa mais no interior, como mostrou o radar:


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 15:44)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Houve na madrugada de 4a feira na passagem da 1a linha de instabilidade, e hoje de manhã também, que chegou a estar em nível laranja, por pouco tempo.



Obrigado, Jorge! 

Os avisos foram dados mesmo em cima da hora, tal como o aviso laranja de Évora às 13:13utc. O litoral sintrense, por exemplo, já estava numa situação que se enquadrava em aviso amarelo a partir das 7:00. Achei mesmo estranho que ontem todo o continente tivesse Aviso excepto estes três distritos e quando verifiquei de madrugada assim continuava. Se fosse para alguém se precaver teria ido dormir descansado e acordado surpreendido.

A bem de uma maior transparência do serviço publico, o IPMA devia ter um link na página dos avisos para um histórico dos avisos emitidos. Não precisava de ser longo, apenas alguns dias. Vou pôr esta sugestão no tópico próprio.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (22 Out 2022 às 15:52)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado, Jorge!
> 
> Os avisos foram dados mesmo em cima da hora, tal como o aviso laranja de Évora às 13:13utc. O litoral sintrense, por exemplo, já estava numa situação que se enquadrava em aviso amarelo a partir das 7:00. Achei mesmo estranho que ontem todo o continente tivesse Aviso excepto estes três distritos e quando verifiquei de madrugada assim continuava. Se fosse para alguém se precaver teria ido dormir descansado e acordado surpreendido.
> 
> A bem de uma maior transparência do serviço publico, o IPMA devia ter um link na página dos avisos para um histórico dos avisos emitidos. Não precisava de ser longo, apenas alguns dias. Vou pôr esta sugestão no tópico próprio.


Continuo a dizer que o IPMA é ridículo. Profissionais são pagos para lançar alertas em cima do evento e dizer barbaridades como as que se ouvem? Afinal, para que serve aquilo? Lançar alertas quando começa a chover torrencialmente até eu faço, meter gráficos a dizer que vai chover igualmente..


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2022 às 15:59)

Em 2023 o ECMWF irá atualizar o IFS (para a versão 48r1)  https://www.ecmwf.int/en/publications/newsletters

Previsões prolongadas (10 a 46 dias)... 2 vezes/semana (2ªs & 5ªs)  diárias.

_Ensembles_... 51  101. O objetivo é melhorar a previsão probabilística e de eventos extremos (incluindo CTs).

Na prática, e pessoalmente, vou perder completamente a motivação para procurar e troçar dos devaneios _furaquinísticos. _E ainda bem que a 240h só há 2 saídas. 404 = _error _

É uma chatice mas o GFS, esperançosamente, continuará a dar umas alegrias


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 16:22)

Snifa disse:


> Se formos a ver bem, esta segunda frente  não é  modelada ( e vendo a hora actual)  como uma frente particularmente activa, pelo menos nas atualizações mais recentes do ECMWF por exemplo.
> 
> A frente vem fragmentada, estreita, chove mais nuns locais que outros, mas nunca chuva de longa duração.
> 
> A frente da manhã, essa sim trouxe bem mais chuva, e foi particularmente ativa mais no interior, como mostrou o radar:



De alguma forma o MetOffice tinha-a modelada na sinótica, que não pode avaliar a sua intensidade mas apenas como uma fronteira à superfície entre massas de ar:

Previsão ontem a 24 horas:









Observação hoje às 6h...





... e às 12h:





Para mim surpreendente foi a intensidade da primeira frente, e ainda mais quando atingiu o interior. Surpreendeu mesmo o IPMA, que ontem nem tinha aviso para Lisboa, Leiria e Santarém, nem sequer os avisos atingiam o laranja, como se veio a verificar já hoje em cima da hora.
Portanto o contraste de massas de ar e a dinâmica da primeira frente era superior ao anteriormente previsto, daí um certo esvaziamento do potencial para uma segunda frente logo tão perto da primeira. Acho que será agora na continuação do pós-frontal que se vai reorganizar o potencial da "Beatriz".


----------



## RickStorm (22 Out 2022 às 17:11)

Eu continuo sem perceber os termos técnicos aqui empregues (muito menos conseguir ler/interpretar as imagens), mas é sempre com bom gosto que vou acompanhado/lendo os posts (especialmente aqueles em que traduzem "por miudos" o que vai acontecer)


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2022 às 17:40)

Por vezes é extremamente cansativo ser responsável pelos grafismos no MetOffice. Há que encontrar tudo o que é 'frente'.







Aplaudo a recorrente trabalheira do @StormRic, mas recomendo não interpretar tudo literalmente. Viva à diversidade 
















(meteofrance)


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2022 às 17:55)

Orion disse:


> recomendo não interpretar tudo literalmente. Viva à diversidade



Sem dúvida! Afeiçoei-me àquelas cartas mas espero sempre uma ajuda de outras interpretações, de outros modelos, de outros serviços, etc.
Senão não se aprende mais.


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Out 2022 às 18:03)

StormRic disse:


> De alguma forma o MetOffice tinha-a modelada na sinótica, que não pode avaliar a sua intensidade mas apenas como uma fronteira à superfície entre massas de ar:
> 
> Previsão ontem a 24 horas:
> 
> ...



Evidentemente surpreendeu um pouco porque não era isso que vinha modelado. Ontem, o ECMWF dava essa primeira frente a entrar com alguma intensidade pelo litoral da região Sul logo pelo início da manhã, por isso estavam os distritos dessa região com aviso. No eixo Lisboa, Leiria e Santarém essa frente praticamente não seria sentida, e agora durante a tarde esta "segunda" frente também pouca atividade tinha. 

Na realidade, tudo aconteceu mais a oeste do previsto, e de manhã cedo a frente organizou-se ainda no mar, evoluindo depois para leste. Assim, o que era suposto acontecer pelo litoral alentejano e barlavento algarvio pelo início da manhã, aconteceu em Lisboa. Claro que assim que os meteorologistas do IPMA se aperceberam no nowcasting, lançaram avisos, primeiro amarelo e depois um laranja reativo quando se verificou que a linha estava a deixar acumulados importantes na região de Sintra.

Já a primeira linha na madrugada de 4a feira, inicialmente não estava prevista chegar a Lisboa com tal atividade, dando os modelos apenas uns pingos. Com os modelos a darem tal resultado, ninguém no seu perfeito juízo lançava aviso. Daí o aviso também ter sido em nowcasting, quando se percebeu que a linha vinha com bastante mais força que o previsto.

Por muito bom que seja um meteorologista, em termos de conhecimento e interpretação dos fenómenos, etc, naturalmente que estará sempre condicionado às ferramentas que utiliza na sua previsão, neste casos os modelos. Se o modelo erra, o meteorologista também irá errar, salvo raras situações. Ninguém tem uma bola de cristal. Mas pode minimizar os estragos se conseguir avaliar com antecedência que o modelo está a falhar e onde, e "ajustar" a situação com a melhor antecedência possível, com base em nowcasting. É como diz o ditado "mais vale tarde que nunca...". Se bem que percebo, em algumas situações em cima do acontecimento, muitas vezes acaba por não ter a maior utilidade para o cidadão comum.


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2022 às 18:12)

StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida! Afeiçoei-me àquelas cartas mas espero sempre uma ajuda de outras interpretações, de outros modelos, de outros serviços, etc.
> Senão não se aprende mais.



Anteriormente já escrevi o mesmo: O MetOffice exagera nas cartas, algo que não se verifica nas previsões oficiais (1º vídeo) ou é remetido para segundo plano (2º vídeo; pouca visibilidade).


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Out 2022 às 20:38)

Bom esteve episódio a sul esteve dentro daquilo que o GFS modelava e aquém do que modelava o ecmwf. 
As precipitações acumulada face ao normal mensal apenas ronda os 50%. 
Alguém diz que vem o Verão de S. Martinho, esperemos que assim pois se o mesmo vier agora a partir do meio de Novembro isto alterará substancialmente até porque este ano Inverno acho que será bem diferente dos últimos anos em especial a sul.


----------



## Marco pires (22 Out 2022 às 23:06)

com bastante défice ainda a sul, vale do Tejo e trás os montes.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Out 2022 às 00:24)

Antílope anda bater que tu bates bem.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Out 2022 às 00:50)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Antílope anda bater que tu bates bem.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Vá lá, ao menos esse bate bem...


----------



## squidward (23 Out 2022 às 11:49)

Marco pires disse:


> com bastante défice ainda a sul, vale do Tejo e trás os montes.


Pois...não me admira esse décife no Vale do Tejo (zona onde moro), este ano quase tem havido mais poeiras do deserto do que chuva por aqui . Esta chuva que tem caido nesta ultima semana, tem sido "ouro"...mas é preciso muito mais.


----------



## redragon (23 Out 2022 às 12:53)

Acumulado neste evento por Elvas - 60,5mm


----------



## jamestorm (23 Out 2022 às 22:07)

Pouco deve chover nos próximos 10 dias segundo os modelos, mas pelo menos haverá dias nublados e menos radiação..


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2022 às 22:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ativistas climáticos atiram puré de batata e destroem quadro de Monet avaliado em 110 milhões de euros​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hurricane disse:


> O titulo da noticia é falso. A pintura estava protegida por vidro e o diretor do museu confirmou que nao existe dano no quadro. Em todo o caso, este tipo de actos é lamentável.





N_Fig disse:


> Eu tenho dificuldade em ser condescendente com quem faz estas coisas, até porque acho que acabam por repelir quem está na dúvida sobre tomar medidas ou não




Claro que sou contra este tipo de acções de protesto fáceis e absurdas, além de contraproducentes. Há tantas outras maneiras de fazer mossa nos verdadeiros responsáveis, mas esses estão bem mais protegidos do que por um simples vidro.

Acrescento a seguinte pergunta: "110 milhões de euros" equivalem a quantas vidas? Mil? Mais, menos? Onde está o coro de indignação quando morrem mil pessoas à fome num qualquer país lá longe, e houve dinheiro para comprar um quadro destes mas não houve para alimentar essas pessoas? Sim, porque se uma obra de arte está avaliada com um certo valor é porque certamente é comercializável  como outras, ou então nunca lhe seria atribuído um valor monetário, simplesmente se diria "não tem preço, não é um bem comercial". Afinal quando uma obra com valor comercial deste calibre é "vendida", desaparece do domínio público, deixa de poder ser usufruida pela humanidade em geral, pode ficar enclausurada numa qualquer mansão particular, o equivalente a "desaparecer". E quantas obras de arte foram perdidas em todas as guerras? Valiam mais do que as vidas perdidas? Os autores mandantes ou executantes dessa destruição foram presos e julgados? Mesmo que tenham "ganho" a guerra?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Out 2022 às 08:02)

Está difícil o regresso do bom tempo...
Neste últimos dias:

-Várias inundações.
- Muitos acidentes alguns deles graves.
-Quedas de estruturas e árvores de grande porte.

E infelizmente será para continuar nos próximos 6/7 dias.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (24 Out 2022 às 12:37)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Está difícil o regresso do bom tempo...
> Neste últimos dias:
> 
> -Várias inundações.
> ...


Mesmo, tens toda a razão, nunca deveria de chover em Portugal, pelo menos não haveria inundações nem quedas de árvores!


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2022 às 12:40)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Está difícil o regresso do bom tempo...
> Neste últimos dias:
> 
> *-Várias inundações.
> ...


Não te vi assim tão preocupado com o impacto do calor no verão. 
No verão ainda compreendia a tua frustração mas agora está na altura de dar lugar à chuva. Cada coisa a seu tempo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2022 às 13:50)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Está difícil o regresso do bom tempo...
> Neste últimos dias:
> 
> -Várias inundações.
> ...


Eu compreendo é complicado viver no litoral norte, só dias cinzentos com chuva, as vistas ficam mais embaciadas um verdadeiro tédio sem fim à vista. Aqui, só está nublado se ao menos chovesse agora sem sol, uma pessoa como eu que funciona como os répteis só está bem ao sol e a ver umas belas vistas.  Se eu fosse viver para aí ao 3°dia já dava cabeçadas na parede.


----------



## tonítruo (24 Out 2022 às 14:07)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Está difícil o regresso do bom tempo...
> Neste últimos dias:
> 
> -Várias inundações.
> ...


Sim, o problema com estes eventos é que eles não "olham" para os locais que mais necessitam de chuva, muitas das vezes recebe mais chuva quem menos precisa (o litoral norte), o ideal seria chuva fraca, para não causar inundações, durante vários dias em todo o país, mas não é assim que funciona o tempo...

Agora alguns dos acidentes e algumas dessas quedas de estruturas são mais negligência humana do que outra coisa qualquer, quantas vezes já me aconteceu ir a 50km/h numa estrada onde o limite é 50km/h durante um aguaceiro intenso ao ponto de mesmo com os limpa-vidros no máximo mal consigo ver 20m à frente e mesmo nessas condições há um gajo "colado" atrás de mim que quase parece querer-me levar à frente, não fico nada surpreendido que haja acidentes durante estes eventos com gente dessa a conduzir...

E já agora, recomendo que te mudes para a costa sul do Algarve, irias adorar o clima daqui


----------



## tonítruo (24 Out 2022 às 14:11)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Mesmo, tens toda a razão, nunca deveria de chover em Portugal, pelo menos não haveria inundações nem quedas de árvores!


Haveria quedas de árvores na mesma, todas as árvores depois de secarem, eventualmente acabariam por cair


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 15:31)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Está difícil o regresso do bom tempo...
> Neste últimos dias:
> 
> -Várias inundações.
> ...



Não te preocupes, amanhã já volta o bom tempo da chuva que o país bem precisa.
As inundações, acidentes, quedas têm sempre uma quota parte de responsabilidade humana, a maior parte podia ser evitada.
E não vale a pena revoltar-mo-nos contra as causas naturais, só temos que prever, precaver e adaptar-mo-nos.



Pedro Mindz disse:


> Mesmo, tens toda a razão, nunca deveria de chover em Portugal, pelo menos não haveria inundações nem quedas de árvores!



Nem haveria árvores... nem portugueses...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2022 às 15:37)

tonítruo disse:


> Sim, o problema com estes eventos é que eles não "olham" para os locais que mais necessitam de chuva, muitas das vezes recebe mais chuva quem menos precisa (o litoral norte), o ideal seria chuva fraca, para não causar inundações, durante vários dias em todo o país, mas não é assim que funciona o tempo...
> 
> Agora alguns dos acidentes e algumas dessas quedas de estruturas são mais negligência humana do que outra coisa qualquer, quantas vezes já me aconteceu ir a 50km/h numa estrada onde o limite é 50km/h durante um aguaceiro intenso ao ponto de mesmo com os limpa-vidros no máximo mal consigo ver 20m à frente e mesmo nessas condições há um gajo "colado" atrás de mim que quase parece querer-me levar à frente, não fico nada surpreendido que haja acidentes durante estes eventos com gente dessa a conduzir...
> 
> E já agora, recomendo que te mudes para a costa sul do Algarve, irias adorar o clima daqui


Isso é,  porque o gajo não tem o limpa-vidros a funcionar, vai em cima de nós para não apanhar chuva. É a coisa mais irritante como não acenderem as luzes quando chove torrencial, não serve para vermos mas serve para sermos vistos. Uma vez, na Guia tinham o radar a seguir à rotunda e mandavam parar na rotunda do Zoomarine, vinha um tipo em cima de mim e começou a buzinar atrás e eu não ultrapassava os 50 km/h, já estava farto encostei e o gajo passou e chamou mil e um nomes, quando cheguei à rotunda lá estava ele parado e eu na boa, existe malta que adora dar dinheiro ao Estado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Out 2022 às 15:40)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Mesmo, tens toda a razão, nunca deveria de chover em Portugal, pelo menos não haveria inundações nem quedas de árvores!


De chover a haver o inundações ainda vai um bom bocado..
Mas compreendo que quem esteja do lado de fora não sabe o que o pessoal do Litoral norte passa...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Out 2022 às 15:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu compreendo é complicado viver no litoral norte, só dias cinzentos com chuva, as vistas ficam mais embaciadas um verdadeiro tédio sem fim à vista. Aqui, só está nublado se ao menos chovesse agora sem sol, uma pessoa como eu que funciona como os répteis só está bem ao sol e a ver umas belas vistas.  Se eu fosse viver para aí ao 3°dia já dava cabeçadas na parede.


Tédio.

1 semana a chover.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tonítruo (24 Out 2022 às 15:42)

StormRic disse:


> As inundações, acidentes, quedas têm sempre uma quota parte de responsabilidade humana, a maior parte podia ser evitada.


Acho que ele se referia a inundações de determinadas áreas geográficas, como vales, zonas baixas, etc... Isso já não é culpa de ninguém. Agora inundações de edifícios construídos em leitos de água e outros casos do género, isso sim é culpa humana...


StormRic disse:


> E não vale a pena revoltar-mo-nos contra as causas naturais, só temos que prever, precaver e adaptar-mo-nos.


Ou mudarmo-nos para um lugar que tenha o clima que desejamos , não somos obrigados a ter de levar com um clima que nos incomode muito se tivermos a possibilidade de nos mudarmos...


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 15:44)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Tédio.
> 
> 1 semana a chover.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


De certeza que não te enganaste no fórum? Este é um fórum de meteoloucos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2022 às 16:01)

tonítruo disse:


> Acho que ele se referia a inundações de determinadas áreas geográficas, como vales, zonas baixas, etc... Isso já não é culpa de ninguém. Agora inundações de edifícios construídos em leitos de água e outros casos do género, isso sim é culpa humana...
> 
> Ou mudarmo-nos para um lugar que tenha o clima que desejamos , não somos obrigados a ter de levar com um clima que nos incomode muito se tivermos a possibilidade de nos mudarmos...


Isso acontece com os turistas em Albufeira, eles vêm da Inglaterra pensando que está sol mas quando chegam cá, molham os pés na baixa.


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2022 às 17:12)

Facebook- Montanhas do Norte​


----------



## david 6 (24 Out 2022 às 19:21)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> De chover a haver o inundações ainda vai um bom bocado..
> Mas compreendo que quem esteja do lado de fora não sabe o que o pessoal do Litoral norte passa...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


também não compreendes que o país não é só litoral norte, se desse para distribuir chuva... receberia na zona a chuva que não querias com todo o gosto


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2022 às 19:31)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> De chover a haver o inundações ainda vai um bom bocado..
> Mas compreendo que quem esteja do lado de fora não sabe o que o pessoal do Litoral norte passa...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Cada região tem o seu clima e quem lá vive tem de o conhecer. Grande parte do Litoral Norte tem mais de 1000mm anuais em média, portanto faz sentido haver vários dias de chuva ao longo do ano e principalmente a partir desta altura. 
Depois de um ano em que pouco tem chovido, temos estado em seca severa e extrema e as temperaturas têm sido bastante elevadas, faz-me imensa confusão estes argumentos  até porque apenas choveu 1 semana até ao momento. Inundações, quedas de árvores e outras situações do género sempre aconteceram e sempre vão acontecer. Em relação à grave seca que o país tem atravessado nunca te prenunciaste e isso também tem consequências negativas. 
Para tua grande tristeza, espero que saibas que ainda muita chuva tem de vir para que isto normalize e no que diz respeito a barragens então, nem se fala. Algumas do norte até já podem estar a recuperar, mas a grande maioria ainda não viu melhorias significativas.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Out 2022 às 19:34)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Está difícil o regresso do bom tempo...
> Neste últimos dias:
> 
> -Várias inundações.
> ...


Se mandasses no tempo, era assim:


----------



## microcris (24 Out 2022 às 19:48)

Vocês estão por aí a falar no litoral norte (como se houvesse abundância de água), mas olhem que isto também não estava assim famoso. Obviamente que não estava mau como no sul ou trás-os-montes, mas notava-se uma valente diferença para o que é "normal".
Se falarmos em temperaturas, pronto, aí sim, o verão foi uma treta.
Mas já agora, onde raio anda a trovoada?


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2022 às 19:50)

Um bom clima para  quem não gosta de chuva habituar-se a ela, caso resida lá (que remédio tem) uma autêntica "terapia de choque" 

O que safa isto é que tem uma estação seca, mas mesmo assim chove 

Não estou a dizer que quem não gosta de chuva deva gostar, apenas é uma questão de hábito e conformar-se com o clima onde vive, pois não tem outra alternativa, a não ser que emigre para outras paragens mais secas e do seu agrado.

A tradução do google está para Português ( do Brasil).


----------



## tonítruo (24 Out 2022 às 20:02)

Snifa disse:


> Um bom clima para  quem não gosta de chuva habituar-se a ela, caso resida lá (que remédio tem) uma autêntica "terapia de choque"
> 
> O que safa isto é que tem uma estação seca, mas mesmo assim chove
> 
> ...


Para quê ter uma estação seca se não é obrigatório? Indonésia faz bem melhor:


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 20:08)

Snifa disse:


> Facebook- Montanhas do Norte​



Que maravilha a cascata da Peneda! 

Deve ser pouco frequente vê-la com este caudal, devem ter aberto o descarregador de fundo da lagoa da Peneda para prevenir o galgamento da pequena barragem.
Agora é que eu gostava de ir lá! E não só, claro, todas as cascatas do PNPG devem estar em força.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2022 às 20:12)

Snifa disse:


> Um bom clima para  quem não gosta de chuva habituar-se a ela, caso resida lá (que remédio tem) uma autêntica "terapia de choque"
> 
> O que safa isto é que tem uma estação seca, mas mesmo assim chove
> 
> ...


Epá, então o Maio passou a chamar-se Poderia, em que mês nasceste "Poderia", o Tradutor do Google deve ter batido com a cabeça.


----------



## tonítruo (24 Out 2022 às 20:16)

Acho interessante os dados climáticos que estão na wikipédia nunca incluírem a velocidade média do vento, algo que, para mim, é tão ou mais importante que a humidade relativa...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Out 2022 às 21:48)

Davidmpb disse:


> Se mandasses no tempo, era assim:


Onde assino?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Out 2022 às 21:50)

david 6 disse:


> também não compreendes que o país não é só litoral norte, se desse para distribuir chuva... receberia na zona a chuva que não querias com todo o gosto


Também não compreendes que o clima está a mudar e que temos de nos adaptar.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Out 2022 às 22:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Onde assino?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Na torneira!


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2022 às 01:02)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Também não compreendes que o clima está a mudar e que temos de nos adaptar.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



senão gostas do clima do litoral norte, que sempre foi e será a zona mais chuvosa do país, muda-te, mas muda-te para o deserto, já não há pachorra para tanto post de choradeira


----------



## frederico (25 Out 2022 às 03:30)

O Noroeste não é assim tão mau. Tem estação seca, curta mas tem. Tem perto de 2000 horas de sol por ano. À escala europeia com máximas médias entre 12 e 15 e mínimas médias de 5 o Inverno é ameno.

Agora imaginem o que é viver por exemplo na Irlanda sem estação seca e 1400 horas de sol. Ou na Escócia. Ou então viver na Meseta Norte de Espanha com mínimas que chegam aos -20 ou ainda menos.

Tirando as praias que são frias até achei o Litoral Norte de Portugal mais agradável que o sotavento algarvio. O Verão no sotavento algarvio pode ser insuportável quando se trabalha e não se está de férias.

O problema no Litoral Norte é o péssimo isolamento das casas. Não há vidros duplos ou quando há são de fraquíssima qualidade, as janelas e portas têm uma calafetagem de péssima qualidade. Ter um apartamento ou casa com isolamento decente deveria ser algo acessível a todas as classes sociais mas no Porto é algo só acessível a gente muito rica o que em 2022 é um enorme absurdo.

E no Algarve também se passa frio. A casa dos meus pais tem caixa de ar mas as portas e janelas são de vidro duplo à portuguesa ou seja sem espessura suficiente para isolar bem e são de correr o que também impede uma correcta calafetagem. Em Inglaterra não há janelas ou portas de correr. Quando está vento húmido de Leste ou sueste no Inverno, 14 graus na rua custam mais que 0 graus no Gerês.


----------



## Northern Lights (25 Out 2022 às 08:08)

A verdade é que depois de 6ª feira/sábado vem mais um periodo seco que vai terminar sabe-se lá quando.
Esperemos que seja breve, pois este periodo de chuvas, apesar de valioso, não chegará nem de perto, nem de longe para repor os níveis de água que o país tanto necessita.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Out 2022 às 08:26)

david 6 disse:


> senão gostas do clima do litoral norte, que sempre foi e será a zona mais chuvosa do país, muda-te, mas muda-te para o deserto, já não há pachorra para tanto post de choradeira


Estava a espera de uma solução não tão dramática e mais construtiva.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Out 2022 às 08:28)

Northern Lights disse:


> A verdade é que depois de 6ª feira/sábado vem mais um periodo seco que vai terminar sabe-se lá quando.
> Esperemos que seja breve, pois este periodo de chuvas, apesar de valioso, não chegará nem de perto, nem de longe para repor os níveis de água que o país tanto necessita.


Já referi nos posts anteriores a chuva faz muita falta mas ter em 7/8 dias 6 de aviso vermelho /amarelo.... Não acho que seja uma situação normal.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2022 às 08:29)

Northern Lights disse:


> A verdade é que depois de 6ª feira/sábado vem mais um periodo seco que vai terminar sabe-se lá quando.


Onde? E que modelos consultaste?
GFS e ECMWF, pelo menos, preveem a continuação das chuvas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Out 2022 às 08:45)

TiagoLC disse:


> Onde? E que modelos consultaste?
> GFS e ECMWF, pelo menos, preveem a continuação das chuvas.


O europeu da bom tempo apartir de domingo.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2022 às 09:15)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O europeu da bom tempo apartir de domingo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Convém ir acompanhando as atualizações das saídas:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Out 2022 às 09:18)

TiagoLC disse:


> Convém ir acompanhando as atualizações das saídas:


Já reparei!
Respira.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2022 às 09:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Já reparei!
> Respira.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Eu cá estou calmo. Tu é que vais ter de respirar e muito. A chuva será para continuar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Out 2022 às 09:23)

TiagoLC disse:


> Eu cá estou calmo. Tu é que vais ter de respirar e muito. A chuva será para continuar.


Ou não.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (25 Out 2022 às 09:26)

Segundo o ecmwf a partir de quinta feira as coisas vão ficar más para o litoral norte e centro com uma frente quase estacionária.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Out 2022 às 12:13)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Segundo o ecmwf a partir de quinta feira as coisas vão ficar más para o litoral norte e centro com uma frente quase estacionária.


Isso é bom tempo aos olhos de muitos. 
Já agora, um há alguns indícios de que Novembro poderá ter anomalia positiva nas temperaturas na Europa. Boas notícias para a crise, mas mau em termos de indicadores climáticos.


----------



## meteo (25 Out 2022 às 12:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Tédio.
> 
> 1 semana a chover.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Estranho seria se tal não acontecesse no litoral Norte no Outono, pelo menos 2/3 semanas destas! É só verificar as precipitações anuais nessa zona em termos médios. Não é certamente com apenas 1 semana de chuva ou duas no outono ou inverno que lá chega.
Se tivesses ido para o Porto há uns meses direto de Sevilha ou Beja (pouca precipitação anual) e/ou se tivéssemos tido um ano muito chuvoso, até perceberia o argumento.


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2022 às 12:17)

Por aqui, este outubro dificilmente deixará de ser um dos mais quentes desde que há registos, como quase todos os últimos meses, excluindo o passado setembro. Se o padrão se mantiver, será um novembro bem quentinho.


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Out 2022 às 12:39)

2mm é a fantástica quantidade de chuva que se prevê para o Baixo Alentejo até dia 4 de Novembro


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Out 2022 às 12:44)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 2mm é a fantástica quantidade de chuva que se prevê para o Baixo Alentejo até dia 4 de Novembro


É triste realmente....
Nós aqui a transbordar de água e aí nada.

Não me recordo aqui de chover tanto e de forma consecutiva.

O fulano que ouvi na tv tinha razão...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tonítruo (25 Out 2022 às 13:43)

frederico disse:


> Agora imaginem o que é viver por exemplo na Irlanda sem estação seca e 1400 horas de sol. Ou na Escócia.


Acho isto demasiado subjetivo, eu, por exemplo, acho céu nublado menos incomodativo que sol, não vejo as 1400h de sol da Irlanda como algo negativo, provavelmente preferia 1400h de sol a 3100h, mas talvez algo no meio seria mais ideal...


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2022 às 13:46)

Se eu morasse aqui, em Arica no Chile, com uma fantástica média de 1.8 mm anuais, e gostasse de chuva o que diria? Que nunca mais chove? É só "fiascos" uma "pasmaceira"?  

Certamente estaria já bem conformado e familiarizado com o clima da minha região, é que isto nem se trata de gostos pessoais e diversificados, mas sim da realidade de cada zona, ou seja pode-se gostar do que se quiser, mas sempre com "os pés bem assentes na terra".








Assim como, e gostando de neve como gosto, não vou achar azar ou "fiasco" o Porto não ficar coberto de neve em determinado evento frio ( eu gostava de ver mas já sei que é quase impossível, lá surgem uns flocos em alturas muito raras e específicas e fica por aí ) 

Também gosto de trovoadas, e se as puder fotografar melhor,  mas já sei que, no litoral, embora ocorram, são mais raras que no interior, e se as quiser ver tenho mais probabilidades de tal no interior, em especial no Verão, assim como as geadas/gelos no Inverno, são muito mais frequentes e intensas no interior.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2022 às 14:45)

Boa tarde companheiros.

Por aqui a chuvinha vai marcando presença.
Nada de mais, apenas um dia de outono como tantos outros.
Falta animação? 


Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não me recordo aqui de chover tanto e de forma consecutiva.


Penso que ainda estás com tenra idade e não te lembrarás de um outono-inverno de sonho (ou de pesadelo para muitos também): 2000-2001.
Um parecido e definitivamente rumavas a outras paragens certamente.
A chuva começou em inícios de outubro, parou no dia 11 de novembro e continuou até alturas de natal. Todos os dias "picava o ponto". E só parou depois de um março terminar com cerca de 900 mm de acumulado, neste planalto.

Este outono está a ser normal, apenas isso, com a quantidade de chuva a aproximar-se do normal na nossa região. Nem mais, nem menos: normalidade.

Um pena é o interior e o sul não verem a tão desejada chuva para normalizar o panorama hídrico dessas zonas.
Oxalá isso mude.

Algo que mudou muito nos últimos 20 anos foi a percepção do clima. A comunicação hoje em dia traz-nos em tempo real uma simples chuvada mais intensa, uma rua inundada porque os drenos pluviais entupiram, um vento que derruba uma árvore de grande porte, um telhado que voou, uma escola onde o telhado deixou entrar água.
A dita "normalidade" passou a ser um caso para espanto.

E nós deixamos de apreciar a natureza, de nos adaptar às circunstâncias do clima.
Hoje em dia quem sai com botas de chuva, com guarda-chuva, com um impermeável de casa, mesmo que ameace chuva? Poucos, porque é pouco conveniente levar "essa tralha toda", botas incluídas porque são inestéticas e pesadas.
E é ver todos os dias a partir desta altura, com frio, ver miúdos à espera do autocarro apenas com parca roupa, camisa, t-shirt, calções até e, com chuva, miúdos de camisola, sapatilhas de tecido, sem guarda-chuva ou impermeável.

Novos tempos. E estes novos tempos vão vendo cada vez mais gente a crescer e a queixar-se porque "hoje não há sol!" ou "hoje está frio!"...


----------



## jamestorm (25 Out 2022 às 15:36)

Espanha vai entrar em onda de calor, pelo menos é o que a televisão espanhola está a avançar, com algumas localidades a passarem os 32°C.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Out 2022 às 15:39)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde companheiros.
> 
> Por aqui a chuvinha vai marcando presença.
> Nada de mais, apenas um dia de outono como tantos outros.
> ...


Que culminou com o trágico acidente da ponte de entre os rios..

Refiro me tb a sucessão de alertas por parte do IPMA...
Nessa altura ainda não existiam penso eu.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2022 às 16:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> *Que culminou com o tráfico acidente da ponte de entre os rios..*
> 
> Refiro me tb a sucessão de alertas por parte do IPMA...
> Nessa altura ainda não existiam penso eu.


Mais trágico, no sentido figurado, foi sabermos que a causa principal foi a retirada das areias, pelos areeiros, da zona dos pilares da ponte nos anos anteriores, algo que as autoridade (in)competentes permitiram...

Os alertas são uma modernidade, espelhada tanto na comunicação como nas redes sociais, este nosso fórum incluído.
Os alertas já sabemos para que servem, resta-nos saber conviver com eles, ter os pés assentes na terra - nós temos informação que nos ajuda a filtrar o lixo noticioso, por isso não devemos ser "as tais ovelhas", as que não pensam, que comem aquilo que lhes aparece à frente.
Já sabemos que um alerta não nos diz a 100% onde podem acontecer problemas, sim para tomarmos precaução. Se uma zona for afectada e outra não, não que dizer que o alerta estava errado.
E isto é tão dinâmico na meteorologia, que temos de ter em consideração mudanças nas previsões a qualquer momento.


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2022 às 16:26)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 2mm é a fantástica quantidade de chuva que se prevê para o Baixo Alentejo até dia 4 de Novembro





Charlie Moreira disse:


> É triste realmente....
> Nós aqui a transbordar de água e aí nada.
> 
> Não me recordo aqui de chover tanto e de forma consecutiva.
> ...



Proponho que troquem de casa! o Luís vai para a casa do Charlie em Valongo e o Charlie vai para a casa do Luís em Serpa!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Out 2022 às 16:29)

MSantos disse:


> Proponho que troquem de casa! o Luís vai para a casa do Charlie em Valongo e o Charlie vai para a casa do Luís em Serpa!




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tonítruo (25 Out 2022 às 16:54)

MSantos disse:


> Proponho que troquem de casa! o Luís vai para a casa do Charlie em Valongo e o Charlie vai para a casa do Luís em Serpa!


Mas não durante o verão, Valongo não tem 45ºC


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2022 às 17:14)

tonítruo disse:


> Mas não durante o verão, Valongo não tem 45ºC


Durante o Verão vão os dois para Furnace Creek no Vale da Morte, em que a média das máximas é superior a 40ºC!


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2022 às 17:40)

MSantos disse:


> Durante o Verão vão os dois para Furnace Creek no Vale da Morte, em que a média das máximas é superior a 40ºC!


Eu pago os bilhetes, mas é só de ida.


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2022 às 18:25)

MSantos disse:


> Durante o Verão vão os dois para Furnace Creek no Vale da Morte, em que a média das máximas é superior a 40ºC!



Mas aí haveria outro "problema" pois dia no Verão, em que, por qualquer motivo, não se atingissem os 50 ºc era fraco e não digno da região 







Verão que é Verão em Furnace Creek ( também  conhecida por "Serpa"  dos EUA  ou "Serpa" da Califórnia) só com 50ºc para cima, o resto é fiasco.. 

Além disso chove muito pouco, onde param as típicas trovoadas de Verão pela tardinha? Só calor seco?


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2022 às 18:28)

Mesmo assim ainda tem aí média anual de 16mm, é capaz de ser muito para o Charlie


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Out 2022 às 18:28)

Pois pois muita críticas e chacota mas existe uma razão para não querer que chova imensamente....
Que tem dado dores de cabeça constantemente...
1001 intervenções e o problema da infiltração persiste...

Mas há que aguentar.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2022 às 18:40)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pois pois muita críticas e chacota mas existe uma razão para não querer que chova imensamente....
> Que tem dado dores de cabeça constantemente...
> 1001 intervenções e o problema da infiltração persiste...
> 
> ...



Essa é uma razão mais que legítima, naturalmente quem tem esse problema não deseja mais chuva para o agravar.

Infelizmente é mesmo assim "há que aguentar" e tentar solucionar da melhor maneira a situação, nada pode ser feito para evitar que chova, pois ninguém controla isso.

Boa sorte na resolução desse problema!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Out 2022 às 18:48)

É realmente desesperante ver o problema a agravar sem que nada possa fazer...

Mas como disse é aguentar melhores dias virão..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 19:01)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pois pois muita críticas e chacota mas existe uma razão para não querer que chova imensamente....
> Que tem dado dores de cabeça constantemente...
> 1001 intervenções e o problema da infiltração persiste...
> 
> ...



O ser humano é extremamente adaptável a situações adversas. Usa esse potencial inerente à nossa espécie. Outras espécies não têm tanto potencial e perante modificação do normal climático ou mudam de habitat ou extinguem-se localmente. Força, quase nada podes fazer para alterar as condições que o clima aí produz. Se ainda por cima essas condições de infiltrações afectam a tua saúde ( e afectam, pelo menos psicologicamente, pela ansiedade e contrariedade permanentes) só uma solução radical pode ser encarada, como mudança de habitação, se for o caso e se for possível.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2022 às 19:06)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> É realmente desesperante ver o problema a agravar sem que nada possa fazer...
> 
> Mas como disse é aguentar melhores dias virão..
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Mas andar a reclamar todos os dias, também não resolve nada, digo eu...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Out 2022 às 19:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas andar a reclamar todos os dias, também não resolve nada, digo eu...


É colocar na minha pele...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Out 2022 às 19:13)

Mas pronto tamos entendidos quanto a este "ódio" a eventos de chuva forte e persistente ...



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2022 às 21:31)

stormy disse:


> O nosso algoritmo de previsão convectiva ( https://bestweather.org/mapas/carta...al-atlantic/bwsi-surface/2022-10-26T09:00:00Z ) baseado no ARPEGE, continua a insistir numa faixa de maior probabilidade de atividade convectiva, ao longo de uma frente quente. Ao dia de hoje parece que esta frente irá avançar rapidamente para norte, sendo que toda a faixa litoral norte e centro poderá ser afetada.
> 
> O sinal reduziu um pouco em intensidade, o que significa que a atividade poderá ser mais isolada. Persistem algumas duvidas relacionadas com a presença de ar quente e seco saariano aos 800-700hpa que poderá dificultar a iniciação convectiva.
> 
> Ainda assim a faixa litoral a norte de Sines/Setúbal deverá manter em atenção a possibilidade de algumas trovoadas localmente organizadas e intensas.


Mais uma previsão acertada. **
Os primeiros indícios:





O IPMA já se adiantou também (avisos para a madrugada que vem):


----------



## vitamos (25 Out 2022 às 21:35)

Eu estou no litoral norte e gostaria de entender onde estão os dias de chuva persistente até ao momento...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Out 2022 às 22:26)

vitamos disse:


> Eu estou no litoral norte e gostaria de entender onde estão os dias de chuva persistente até ao momento...


Chuva persistente dispenso..agora a trovoada é a era.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RP20 (25 Out 2022 às 22:29)

vitamos disse:


> Eu estou no litoral norte e gostaria de entender onde estão os dias de chuva persistente até ao momento...


Não é persistente mas já vamos com 250 mm pelo alto Minho só numa semana, e continua a chover com intensidade neste momento. Continuando assim ainda se chega aos 500 mm como alguns modelos previam


----------



## tonítruo (25 Out 2022 às 22:48)

Quando está 100% de humidade relativa não era suposto haver orvalho em todo o lado e/ou neblina?
É que a EMA de Albufeira está a medir 100% já há 2-3 horas seguidas e ainda só vejo orvalho nos carros e não há qualquer tipo de nevoeiro/neblina, no entanto vejo algumas nuvens baixas...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Out 2022 às 23:01)

E eu agora quero ver quantas semanas terei que esperar para voltar a ver chuva...


----------



## jamestorm (25 Out 2022 às 23:14)

RP20 disse:


> Não é persistente mas já vamos com 250 mm pelo alto Minho só numa semana, e continua a chover com intensidade neste momento. Continuando assim ainda se chega aos 500 mm como alguns modelos previam


Espectáculo! Acumulado de meter inveja aqui mais a sul!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2022 às 23:26)

tonítruo disse:


> Quando está 100% de humidade relativa não era suposto haver orvalho em todo o lado e/ou neblina?
> É que a EMA de Albufeira está a medir 100% já há 2-3 horas seguidas e ainda só vejo orvalho nos carros e não há qualquer tipo de nevoeiro/neblina, no entanto vejo algumas nuvens baixas...


Sim, estar a chover ou nevoeiro, mas como estamos com ar tropical pode ser o orvalho a chegar aos 100 %, aqui a EMA marca 95 % e está igual com algumas nuvens baixas, mas tudo molhado.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2022 às 23:27)

Snifa disse:


> Facebook- Montanhas do Norte​


Lá dizia eu que seca no litoral Norte  era conjuntural e no sul estrutural. Grande alarido por Alto Lindoso estar vazio...Atualmente já vai a 34% e a encher bem!


----------



## tonítruo (25 Out 2022 às 23:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim, estar a chover ou nevoeiro, mas como estamos com ar tropical pode ser o orvalho a chegar aos 100 %, aqui a EMA marca 95 % e está igual com algumas nuvens baixas, mas tudo molhado.


Pois, mas é que aqui marca 100% no entanto o chão, a relva e as folhas das árvores estão todos secos, apenas os carros é que estão molhados


----------



## Marco pires (25 Out 2022 às 23:46)

melhorou consideravelmente, mas mesmo assim insuficiente.
para o mês de outubro não está nada mal, ainda temos o resto do outono e o inverno todo pela frente, já vi muitos outubros com o mapa quase todo a castanho.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2022 às 15:38)

Grande "bicho" a oeste:  

Por aqui é visível  já alguma escuridão com a aproximação da frente ao Noroeste:






Bem vísivel no Satélite:


----------



## Marco pires (26 Out 2022 às 16:14)

Tudo muito a oeste


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2022 às 16:16)

Marco pires disse:


> Tudo muito a oeste



A deslocação parece ser para NE ou NNE 

Aquela grande célula irá para a zona oeste/norte da Galiza, portanto parece ser mesmo esse o movimento da frente.






A zona mais a SW, e pelo movimento, deve entrar pelo noroeste daqui por umas horas, para já parece ser uma frente bastante activa, veremos mais logo como está e por onde entra em concreto.


----------



## microcris (26 Out 2022 às 16:45)

sempre ao lado


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Out 2022 às 17:14)

Snifa disse:


> A deslocação parece ser para NE ou NNE
> 
> Aquela grande célula irá para a zona oeste/norte da Galiza, portanto parece ser mesmo esse o movimento da frente.
> 
> ...


Os principais modelos ainda previam alguma chuva mas nem um milímetro esta tarde. Ficou tudo a oeste. O que está a SW parece bastante residual, duvido que chegue cá alguma coisa de jeito.


----------



## Marco pires (26 Out 2022 às 17:21)

Atenção que ainda se podem formar algumas células mas a leste que entrem pelo território continental.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2022 às 19:06)

Proteção Civil alerta para chuva forte e cheias nas regiões do Norte e Centro.​Hoje às 16:26

*A Proteção Civil alertou, esta quarta-feira, para a possibilidade da ocorrência de inundações e cheias devido às previsões de chuva forte sobretudo nos distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra e Leiria para os próximos dias.*

Num aviso à população devido à previsão de chuva, a Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil (ANEPC) refere que está previsto, para os próximos dias, precipitação, por vezes forte, e trovoada com especial incidência nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro e regiões montanhosas, sendo os distritos mais afetados Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra e Leiria.

Segundo ANEPC, que cita as previsões do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), o vento poderá também soprar até 30 quilómetros por hora do quadrante sul, podendo atingir rajadas até 75 quilómetros por hora nas terras altas das regiões do Norte e Centro.

A Proteção Civil apela também para que seja dada "especial atenção" às bacias hidrográficas do Minho, designadamente no Rio Minho e Coura (Caminha), na zona de Arcos de Valdevez, na cidade de Braga nas margens do Rio Este e em Santo Tirso, onde poderá haver inundações.

Face às previsões meteorológicas, a ANEPC indica que poderão ocorrer inundações em zonas urbanas, causadas por acumulação de águas pluviais por obstrução dos sistemas de escoamento, cheias, potenciadas pelo transbordo do leito de alguns cursos de água, rios e ribeiras, deslizamentos e derrocadas, bem com o arrastamento para as vias rodoviárias de objetos soltos ou ao desprendimento de estruturas móveis ou deficientemente fixadas devido ao vento forte.

A Proteção Civil sugere ainda à população a adoção de comportamentos adequados, em particular nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis, como a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais, fixação de estruturas soltas e especial cuidado na circulação e junto de áreas arborizadas e em zonas ribeirinhas.









						Proteção Civil alerta para chuva forte e cheias nas regiões do Norte e Centro
					

A Proteção Civil alertou, esta quarta-feira, para a possibilidade da ocorrência de inundações e cheias devido às previsões de chuva forte sobretudo nos distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra e Leiria para os próximos dias.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## tonítruo (27 Out 2022 às 00:20)

É bastante interessante a forma como esta região do norte da península ibérica cria nebulosidade tão alta sem produzir chuva nem trovoada...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Out 2022 às 12:33)

tonítruo disse:


> É bastante interessante a forma como esta região do norte da península ibérica cria nebulosidade tão alta sem produzir chuva nem trovoada...
> 
> Ver anexo 2640


Essa região, devido à geografia e ao vento predominante de norte, produz um efeito orográfico brutal. O contraste entre o norte da Cordilheira Cantábrica e o sul desta é impressionante mesmo à superfície da Terra, na estrada:   

É como ir do norte de Marrocos ao oeste da Irlanda em apenas 4 km...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2022 às 13:00)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Essa região, devido à geografia e ao vento predominante de norte, produz um efeito orográfico brutal. O contraste entre o norte da Cordilheira Cantábrica e o sul desta é impressionante mesmo à superfície da Terra, na estrada:
> 
> É como ir do norte de Marrocos ao oeste da Irlanda em apenas 4 km...


Aconselhar o pessoal a tomar o comprimido para o enjoo, aquilo é com cada curva e vai acelerado que até foi mijar a meio do percurso.  

A diferença é brutal. entramos no túnel com uma paisagem quase desértica e quando saímos do túnel, parece que estamos noutro planeta.


----------



## tonítruo (27 Out 2022 às 13:42)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Essa região, devido à geografia e ao vento predominante de norte, produz um efeito orográfico brutal.


Então neste caso, como o vento vinha de sul e provavelmente já não tinha muita humidade nas camadas mais baixas da atmosfera, o efeito orográfico apenas formou nebulosidade alta o que não provocou trovoada e só uns aguaceiros dispersos no meio daquilo tudo?



Charneca Mundial disse:


> O contraste entre o norte da Cordilheira Cantábrica e o sul desta é impressionante mesmo à superfície da Terra, na estrada:
> É como ir do norte de Marrocos ao oeste da Irlanda em apenas 4 km...


Faz-me lembrar daquela região no México:
(Imagem de satélite durante o mês de agosto)



É bastante visível a tira verde resultante duma criação de células diária devido à orografia...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Out 2022 às 13:47)

tonítruo disse:


> Então neste caso, como o vento vinha de sul e provavelmente já não tinha muita humidade nas camadas mais baixas da atmosfera, o efeito orográfico apenas formou nebulosidade alta o que não provocou trovoada e só uns aguaceiros dispersos no meio daquilo tudo?


Neste caso, muito provável. Efeito Föhen...


----------



## tonítruo (27 Out 2022 às 13:53)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Neste caso, muito provável. Efeito Föhen...


Sim, para Santander ter tido mínima de 26ºC houve efeito Föhen, mas isso está relacionado com a nebulosidade formada?


----------



## trovoadas (27 Out 2022 às 17:13)

O cenário está terrível para o sul! Temos no mínimo mais 15 dias sem chuva após um único dia de chuva generalizada.
Aliás vamos ver o desenrolar dos modelos nos próximos dias mas arrisco a dizer que até  15 de Novembro está feito com um cenário seco ou seja o tal Verão de São Martinho.
A avaliar pelos últimos anos só teremos então uma janela entre 15 de Novembro e o Natal para ter alguma coisa. Depois só lá para o fim de Fevereiro ou Março e até Maio. 
Sei que soa a profecia mas é a realidade! 
Não deixa de ser engraçado que em cenários anti-ciclónicos parece que o tempo "voa"...
Parece que ainda falta muito até ao Verão  pois ainda agora saímos dele mas isto passa muito rápido!


----------



## jamestorm (27 Out 2022 às 17:37)

Aqui por Alenquer vamos nos *65 mm*, tem chovido bem alguns dias e poucos noutros. Não foi mau, sobretudo quando comparado com a maioria dos Outubros mais recentes. 

Ainda assim continuamos* abaixo da média,* e penso que assim continuará a não ser que chova muito num destes dias. 

Não posso acreditar que não chova nada em Novembro, até porque historicamente é o mês mais chuvoso.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Out 2022 às 18:20)

trovoadas disse:


> O cenário está terrível para o sul! Temos no mínimo mais 15 dias sem chuva após um único dia de chuva generalizada.
> Aliás vamos ver o desenrolar dos modelos nos próximos dias mas arrisco a dizer que até  15 de Novembro está feito com um cenário seco ou seja o tal Verão de São Martinho.
> A avaliar pelos últimos anos só teremos então uma janela entre 15 de Novembro e o Natal para ter alguma coisa. Depois só lá para o fim de Fevereiro ou Março e até Maio.
> Sei que soa a profecia mas é a realidade!
> ...


Eu continuo com o pressentimento de que, quando a chuva realmente vier para o Sul, será para ficar durante bastante tempo. Nos últimos anos até tivemos várias oportunidades, mas todas falharam por completo... 

O que está previsto para os próximos tempos nos modelos é essencialmente uma cópia barata do que foi novembro de 2019 - muita precipitação no Norte, aguaceiros no Centro e bloqueio anticiclónico no Sul, tal e qual como eu previ há umas semanas.


----------



## jamestorm (27 Out 2022 às 19:19)

rozzo disse:


> Podem sff terminar com as conversas tipo chat neste tópico?
> 
> Obrigado.


Ups por vezes não nos apercebemos de que tópico se trata. Peço desculpa, pensei que era o seguimento livre.


----------



## David sf (27 Out 2022 às 22:37)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Essa região, devido à geografia e ao vento predominante de norte, produz um efeito orográfico brutal. O contraste entre o norte da Cordilheira Cantábrica e o sul desta é impressionante mesmo à superfície da Terra, na estrada:
> 
> É como ir do norte de Marrocos ao oeste da Irlanda em apenas 4 km...


Por outro lado, em dias de convecção, a zona mais árida é espectacular, pois a cordilheira cantábrica induz a formação de nuvens convectivas. Apanhei as duas maiores trovoadas da minha vida exactamente nessa região (Luna), numa delas tinha entrado nesse mesmo túnel vindo de Oviedo com um dia ensolarado e saí do lado de Castela com o céu escuríssimo e a ameaçar trovoada. Não demorou 5 minutos até se abater um temporal de trovoada, granizo, vento e tudo a que se tem direito que me obrigou a estacionar o carro porque era impossível conduzir.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Out 2022 às 23:10)

Ecm na 2a quinzena de Novembro, indica mudança de padrão, num cenário de acordo com as suas previsões sazonais. 
Isto porque indica um bloqueio nas latitudes mais a norte mas que se poderá extender em cristã até perto de nós. 
Com essa previsão as Ilhas e o Mediterrâneo seriam os grandes privilegiados. 
Em resumo tanto podemos ter boas cut offs como um tempo seco, frio e aborrecido!


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2022 às 16:34)

Incrível a quantidade de água que está a ser despejada a Norte. 
Chega a ser ridículo a comparação com o resto do país!!


----------



## tonítruo (28 Out 2022 às 17:31)

jamestorm disse:


> Incrível a quantidade de água que está a ser despejada a Norte.
> Chega a ser ridículo a comparação com o resto do país!!


É verdade, a estação de V.N.Cerveira (Aeródromo), por exemplo, desde o dia 18 de outubro já recebeu mais chuva (293mm) do que Faro (Aeródromo) desde o dia 1 de janeiro (229mm)


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2022 às 17:58)

tonítruo disse:


> É verdade, a estação de V.N.Cerveira (Aeródromo), por exemplo, desde o dia 18 de outubro já recebeu mais chuva (293mm) do que Faro (Aeródromo) desde o dia 1 de janeiro (229mm)


Em Faro, o que é mais estranho é ter passado a estação Faro (Aeroporto) para Faro (Aeródromo), não sabia que o Aeroporto virou Aeródromo, se alguém conseguir explicar-me isso seria fantástico é que nem o IPMA conseguiu dar-me uma justificação plausível.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2022 às 18:03)

Boa tarde.

Eu no meu cantinho, que tem estado na margem das entradas que beneficiam o Minho e regiões mais costeiras do Douro Litoral, levo "apenas" 219 mm neste mês de outubro.
Partilhava bem 100 mm desta chuvinha. Porque também sei que mais cairá, seja agora ou nos próximos meses.
Valores inferiores a 300 mm anuais configuram já um clima desértico\pré-desértico.
Não fossem as barragens ao longo do Algarve e viver aí seria terrível, o simples acesso à água para a vida do dia a dia seria certamente motivo para o abandono dessa faixa do território por estes anos.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2022 às 18:45)

Será que aí vem mais? Olhando à imagem de vapor de água o potencial está lá todo (setas amarelas), atmosfera muito saturada.
Vê-se também a frente que virá pela noite\madrugada, com muita água precipitável.

Obviamente que se enquadra nas previsões.
O mais difícil é ter a certeza por onde entrará a parte mais activa e\ou estacionária destas frentes.
Ontem a meteogalicia apontava para que esta zona mais estacionária, que afecta o Minho e parte mais costeira do Douro Litoral, afetasse essencialmente a a zona entre o Alto Minho e a zona de Pontevedra. Acabou por descer um pouco em latitude "beneficiando" mais a região do Litoral Norte.
Vamos ver então o que acontecerá nas próximas 24h.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (28 Out 2022 às 18:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Será que aí vem mais? Olhando à imagem de vapor de água o potencial está lá todo (setas amarelas), atmosfera muito saturada.
> Vê-se também a frente que virá pela noite\madrugada, com muita água precipitável.
> 
> Obviamente que se enquadra nas previsões.
> ...


O suposto é a frente começar a ser empurrada em direção a nós.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2022 às 20:13)

Também espero que isso aconteça.
Interessante também é verificar que dentro da frente já se começa a verificar a formação de zonas convectivas.
Se a frente se aproximar e for empurrada para o continente, espera-se chuva abundante não só no litoral norte, como agora acontece, mas estendida a outras zonas.


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2022 às 20:16)

---


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2022 às 20:17)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Eu no meu cantinho, que tem estado na margem das entradas que beneficiam o Minho e regiões mais costeiras do Douro Litoral, levo "apenas" 219 mm neste mês de outubro.
> Partilhava bem 100 mm desta chuvinha. Porque também sei que mais cairá, seja agora ou nos próximos meses.
> ...


Sim são valores pré deserto. Mas diga-se de passagem, nunca choveu tão pouco no Algarve como nós últimos 20 anos


----------



## Pedro Mindz (28 Out 2022 às 22:01)

jamestorm disse:


> Sim são valores pré deserto. Mas diga-se de passagem, nunca choveu tão pouco no Algarve como nós últimos 20 anos


Nunca choveu tão pouco no Algarve e nunca houveram tantos campos de golfe.. Va-se lá entender...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Out 2022 às 22:36)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Nunca choveu tão pouco no Algarve e nunca houveram tantos campos de golfe.. Va-se lá entender...


Campos de golfe= + turistas, isto é tudo muito bonito para o turismo e depois o resto...


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2022 às 22:57)

Pessoal que entende destas coisas, aquela frente interessante que aparece no radar? Tem hipótese de nós atingir na Zona Oeste e AML? Se sim, a que horas? Obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2022 às 22:58)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Nunca choveu tão pouco no Algarve e nunca houveram tantos campos de golfe.. Va-se lá entender...


Os espanhóis também têm campos de golfe, muito mais agricultura intensiva que nós, mas buscam soluções enquanto o tuga está sempre a lamentar-se e nada faz. Os espanhóis vão captar mais água a jusante do Alqueva para levar essa água para Andaluzia aonde existe agricultura intensiva, campos de golfe, hotelaria e nós fazemos o quê, nada lamentamos a má sorte. Eu não tenho dúvidas nenhumas, se fôssemos Espanha, já existia transvases do Douro para o Algarve, se as barragens do Douro quase não têm capacidade de encaixe e basta chover mais para haver descargas e provocar inundações na Régua, no Porto e em Gaia e essa água ir toda parar ao mar, não seria melhor criar transvases para levar essa água para aonde é preciso, acreditam mesmo se o Douro fizesse fronteira com Espanha como faz o Guadiana certamente que os Espanhóis já teriam ido buscar parte dessa água. Nós nem uma dessalinizadora temos ainda, gastamos milhões e milhões de euros de fundos europeus e isto que é o mais importante nada fazem, desde 2005 fala-se mas nada fizeram, em Portugal falam muito e fazem pouco, em Espanha agem logo.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Out 2022 às 23:10)

jamestorm disse:


> Pessoal que entende destas coisas, aquela frente interesse que aparece no radar? Tem hipótese de nós atingir na Zona Oeste e AML? Se sim, a que horas? ObrigadoVer anexo 2677


Tem vindo a aproximar-se. Só a partir da madrugada/manhã de sábado é que deve chegar cá.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2022 às 23:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os espanhóis também têm campos de golfe, muito mais agricultura intensiva que nós, mas buscam soluções enquanto o tuga está sempre a lamentar-se e nada faz. Os espanhóis vão captar mais água a jusante do Alqueva para levar essa água para Andaluzia aonde existe agricultura intensiva, campos de golfe, hotelaria e nós fazemos o quê, nada lamentamos a má sorte. Eu não tenho dúvidas nenhumas, se fôssemos Espanha, já existia transvases do Douro para o Algarve, se as barragens do Douro quase não têm capacidade de encaixe e basta chover mais para haver descargas e provocar inundações na Régua, no Porto e em Gaia e essa água ir toda parar ao mar, não seria melhor criar transvases para levar essa água para aonde é preciso, acreditam mesmo se o Douro fizesse fronteira com Espanha como faz o Guadiana certamente que os Espanhóis já teriam ido buscar parte dessa água. Nós nem uma dessalinizadora temos ainda, gastamos milhões e milhões de euros de fundos europeus e isto que é o mais importante nada fazem, desde 2005 fala-se mas nada fizeram, em Portugal falam muito e fazem pouco, em Espanha agem logo.


Porque é que achas que Espanha é um país muito mais desenvolvido em tudo do que Portugal? Porque Espanha decidiu há muito ser um país rico e os países que assim decidem, agem e não ficam à espera. Portugal está sempre à espera de terceiros...
Os grandes transvases de Norte (rico em água) para Sul foram decididos em Espanha já nos anos 60, ainda em Portugal se dormia o pacato sono da ditadura.

Espanha é um país com um Estado forte e actuante. Nós em Portugal devíamos ser mais assim!


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2022 às 23:33)

TiagoLC disse:


> Tem vindo a aproximar-se. Só a partir da madrugada/manhã de sábado é que deve chegar cá.


Obrigado, está jeitosa em aparência, vamos ver o que chega realmente cá dessa frente!


----------



## trovoadas (28 Out 2022 às 23:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os espanhóis também têm campos de golfe, muito mais agricultura intensiva que nós, mas buscam soluções enquanto o tuga está sempre a lamentar-se e nada faz. Os espanhóis vão captar mais água a jusante do Alqueva para levar essa água para Andaluzia aonde existe agricultura intensiva, campos de golfe, hotelaria e nós fazemos o quê, nada lamentamos a má sorte. Eu não tenho dúvidas nenhumas, se fôssemos Espanha, já existia transvases do Douro para o Algarve, se as barragens do Douro quase não têm capacidade de encaixe e basta chover mais para haver descargas e provocar inundações na Régua, no Porto e em Gaia e essa água ir toda parar ao mar, não seria melhor criar transvases para levar essa água para aonde é preciso, acreditam mesmo se o Douro fizesse fronteira com Espanha como faz o Guadiana certamente que os Espanhóis já teriam ido buscar parte dessa água. Nós nem uma dessalinizadora temos ainda, gastamos milhões e milhões de euros de fundos europeus e isto que é o mais importante nada fazem, desde 2005 fala-se mas nada fizeram, em Portugal falam muito e fazem pouco, em Espanha agem logo.


Nunca ninguém pensou que isto chegaria ao que chegou e tão rápido! Hoje fiquei escandalizado com os níveis de água a Barlavento! Já choveu em Setembro e Outubro e se calhar até na média, ou seja, bastante mais do que para estes lados e as ribeiras é só cascalho! Ribeira de Bensafrim seca seca, ribeira de Aljezur para lá de seca. Nem uma poça microscópica se vislumbra!

Bom também acho que se poderia fazer muito mais e acho que mais do lado da poupança! A verdade é  que não chove e não temos a mesmas opções que Espanha,  no entanto já se podiam estar a implementar no terreno soluções mais musculadas.
A ligação a Alqueva não tenho dúvidas que os Espanhóis já tivessem implementado ou estivessem a implementar nem que fosse aos ziguezagues, com túneis ou estações elevatórias!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Out 2022 às 23:55)

Tanto dramatismo caramba, antes era eu o dramático, agora mudou o drama para outro lado, sim vai continuar sem chover ainda talvez umas 3 semanas por estas bandas mas algo me diz que este Dezembro e talvez Janeiro serão bombásticos aqui para o sul do país.


----------



## supercell (29 Out 2022 às 00:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os espanhóis também têm campos de golfe, muito mais agricultura intensiva que nós, mas buscam soluções enquanto o tuga está sempre a lamentar-se e nada faz. Os espanhóis vão captar mais água a jusante do Alqueva para levar essa água para Andaluzia aonde existe agricultura intensiva, campos de golfe, hotelaria e nós fazemos o quê, nada lamentamos a má sorte. Eu não tenho dúvidas nenhumas, se fôssemos Espanha, já existia transvases do Douro para o Algarve, se as barragens do Douro quase não têm capacidade de encaixe e basta chover mais para haver descargas e provocar inundações na Régua, no Porto e em Gaia e essa água ir toda parar ao mar, não seria melhor criar transvases para levar essa água para aonde é preciso, acreditam mesmo se o Douro fizesse fronteira com Espanha como faz o Guadiana certamente que os Espanhóis já teriam ido buscar parte dessa água. Nós nem uma dessalinizadora temos ainda, gastamos milhões e milhões de euros de fundos europeus e isto que é o mais importante nada fazem, desde 2005 fala-se mas nada fizeram, em Portugal falam muito e fazem pouco, em Espanha agem logo.


Não me parece que criar transvases megalómanos do Douro para o Algarve ou centrais de dessalinização para alimentar agricultura intensiva, campos de golfe e hotelaria seja uma opção sensata em nenhum contexto. Quem ia pagar? E para o benefício de quem/que empresas?
As prespetivas de lucro dessas empresas (agricultura intensiva, campos de golfe, hotelaria) não deve estar em primeiro lugar. 
O que deve ser feito na região Sul é uma gestão responsável da disponibilidade hídrica de forma a usar apenas o essencial, especialmente em períodos de seca. Não me parece que campos de golfe sejam essenciais. E as plantações intensivas, especialmente de espécies que utilizem bastante água (como frutos vermelhos, abacates, entre outros) têm também um impacto enorme não só no consumo de água mas também nos ecossistemas.
Resumindo, acho que é má ideia usar soluções tecnologicas dessa dimensão e custo para teres maiores áreas agrícolas e campos de golfe/serviços (para os 1% dos ricos) que de outra forma seriam insustentáveis nesse local.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Out 2022 às 00:10)

Comparar as necessidades hidrológicas ou agrícolas de Portugal com Espanha para além que a precipitação em muitos locais do centro e sul de Espanha em muitos casos deve ser inferior a 500 ou 400 mm anuais. 
Um transvase do Douro aqui para o Algarve deve ser brincadeira só pode, um projecto megalómano para alimentar o que mesmo? 
Só olham para as barragens vazias mas não olham para as cheias, sendo que as maiores como é natural são as que estão mais cheias. 
Os tranvases devem ser sempre que possível das maiores para as mais pequenas sendo que criar tranvases para mini barragens para qq pessoa com 2 dedos de testa não deve fazer sentido. 
Os tranvases devem ser para barragens com alguma dimensão que pela morfologia do terreno tenha maior dificuldade de enchimento.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Out 2022 às 00:58)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Comparar as necessidades hidrológicas ou agrícolas de Portugal com Espanha para além que a precipitação em muitos locais do centro e sul de Espanha em muitos casos deve ser inferior a 500 ou 400 mm anuais.


Há literalmente um deserto na região Almería, com uma média de apenas 200 mm na cidade


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 01:51)

jamestorm disse:


> Pessoal que entende destas coisas, aquela frente interessante que aparece no radar? Tem hipótese de nós atingir na Zona Oeste e AML? Se sim, a que horas? ObrigadoVer anexo 2677





TiagoLC disse:


> Tem vindo a aproximar-se. Só a partir da madrugada/manhã de sábado é que deve chegar cá.



Exacto. Segundo o MetOffice a frente avança mais depressa para o interior para norte da AML. Sobre esta, demora-se e arrasta-se sob a subida da pressão atmosférica. Vamos ter frente aqui por cima durante todo o dia, mas precipitação tenho sérias dúvidas de que seja algo significativo. Chegar ao Algarve, talvez chegue ao fim do dia, mas trazendo o quê? Estará nessa altura embebida num planalto de pressão entre 1016hPa e 1020hPa numa extensão de muitas centenas de quilómetros.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Out 2022 às 10:35)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Tanto dramatismo caramba, antes era eu o dramático, agora mudou o drama para outro lado, sim vai continuar sem chover ainda talvez umas 3 semanas por estas bandas mas algo me diz que este Dezembro e talvez Janeiro serão bombásticos aqui para o sul do país.


Estás a prever um review 2009/2010 portanto...
Gabo o teu optimismo!


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2022 às 10:37)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Tanto dramatismo caramba, antes era eu o dramático, agora mudou o drama para outro lado, sim vai continuar sem chover ainda talvez umas 3 semanas por estas bandas mas algo me diz que este Dezembro e talvez Janeiro serão bombásticos aqui para o sul do país.



De Ano para Ano é precisamente o contrario, Dezembro a Fevereiro é quase tão seco como no verão...


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Out 2022 às 10:51)

Estamos condenados. O Novembro está visto que vai ser mais um mês perdido e Dezembro e Janeiro sabemos muito bem como são....


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2022 às 10:56)

Está-se num arrefecimento acentuado devido ao mínimo solar. E quem não acredita, é bronco  https://electroverse.co/


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Out 2022 às 11:01)

miguel disse:


> De Ano para Ano é precisamente o contrario, Dezembro a Fevereiro é quase tão seco como no verão...


Aqui por exemplo, Junho teve mais chuva do que Janeiro e Fevereiro juntos, isto só prova que não é por estarmos no inverno que vai chover...


----------



## Luis Martins (29 Out 2022 às 11:45)

O bom nesta linha de instabilidade é que está a ter prolongamento até ao distrito de Bragança , que está a ter bons acumulados. Falta o Alentejo e Algarve serem premiados.


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Out 2022 às 11:56)

Luis Martins disse:


> O bom nesta linha de instabilidade é que está a ter prolongamento até ao distrito de Bragança , que está a ter bons acumulados. Falta o Alentejo e Algarve serem premiados.


Baixo Alentejo e Algarve vao levar apenas com uns restos na madrugada


----------



## Liliazevedo (29 Out 2022 às 11:57)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Nunca choveu tão pouco no Algarve e nunca houveram tantos campos de golfe.. Va-se lá entender...


Como concordo contigo. São as políticas de gestão dos recursos hidricos que existem neste país. 

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2022 às 17:48)

(Metop 2º Gen; vídeo a seguir)  https://www.eumetsat.int/metop-sg











O ECMWF assimila dados de ~90 satélites  https://www.ecmwf.int/en/about/medi...icting-impact-new-satellites-ecmwfs-forecasts

Sim, este será muito útil...



... mas ainda falta um bocadinho para o mais útil para 'nós'.


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2022 às 19:27)

Provocação.


----------



## cova beira (29 Out 2022 às 22:51)

A estação da Covilhã o meteoestrela regista 1100 mm anuais faltando ainda 2 meses para o final do ano estes valores são um pouco estranhos para um ano de seca extrema não?
Não faço ideia da média anual da precipitação nesta zona


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2022 às 22:58)

cova beira disse:


> A estação da Covilhã o meteoestrela regista 1100 mm anuais faltando ainda 2 meses para o final do ano estes valores são um pouco estranhos para um ano de seca extrema não?
> Não faço ideia da média anual da precipitação nesta zona


Esse valor não deve estar correcto...acho eu?
Digam me vocês. É que só que parece tem chovido muito pouco na Cova da Beira e Estrela.


----------



## tonítruo (29 Out 2022 às 22:59)

cova beira disse:


> A estação da Covilhã o meteoestrela regista 1100 mm anuais faltando ainda 2 meses para o final do ano estes valores são um pouco estranhos para um ano de seca extrema não?
> Não faço ideia da média anual da precipitação nesta zona


Segundo a wikipédia, Covilhã tem 1463mm de média anual...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Out 2022 às 23:01)

Por aqui quase tudo se resumiu a um dia de precipitação e o resto foi farrapos. Acumulado mensal quase de 40 mm. Mais do que o registado mais a leste. 
Entretanto, Novembro começa com o Verão de S. MARTINHO sabe se lá até qd será... e por isso aqui a sul resta esperar por melhores dias.


----------



## cova beira (29 Out 2022 às 23:09)

Segundo um mapa de precipitação que está no ipma a cova da beira terá uma média entre entre os 800 e 1200 mm anuais 

Seria interessante ter os valores anuais registados até ao momento de estações próximas a serra de Estrela


----------



## tonítruo (29 Out 2022 às 23:13)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Por aqui quase tudo se resumiu a um dia de precipitação e o resto foi farrapos. Acumulado mensal quase de 40 mm. Mais do que o registado mais a leste.
> Entretanto, Novembro começa com o Verão de S. MARTINHO sabe se lá até qd será... e por isso aqui a sul resta esperar por melhores dias.


Se dezembro não trouxer dias de chuva generalizada, uma área significativa do Algarve terá experienciado um ano com tempo de clima semiárido quente (BSk na classificação climática de Köppen)...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (29 Out 2022 às 23:34)

cova beira disse:


> Segundo um mapa de precipitação que está no ipma a cova da beira terá uma média entre entre os 800 e 1200 mm anuais
> 
> Seria interessante ter os valores anuais registados até ao momento de estações próximas a serra de Estrela


Os valores de precipitação média anual são significativamente diferentes entre a encosta da serra onde se situa a cidade e a Cova da Beira, propriamente dita, fruto do efeito da orografia (ver este mapa da Suzanne Daveau,  geógrafa franco-portuguesa com vários estudos sobre o clima de Portugal). Se há zonas da Cova da Beira, mais a nascente, abaixo dos 1000mm de média anual, a cidade (zona mais alta) já está dentro da linha dos 1600mm (tom de verde mais escuro), enquanto a zona mais baixa e nova da cidade deve estar nos 1200 a 1400mm.

Fonte da imagem: http://web.letras.up.pt/asaraujo/geofis/centro-lit-interior.jpg


----------



## Fpinto (29 Out 2022 às 23:40)

Hoje foi uma manhã muito produtiva por estes lados.  
53.59 mm


----------



## PedroNTSantos (29 Out 2022 às 23:47)

jamestorm disse:


> Esse valor não deve estar correcto...acho eu?
> Digam me vocês. É que só que parece tem chovido muito pouco na Cova da Beira e Estrela.


É muita a diferença entre o que chove na Estrela e na Cova da Beira (vale do Zêzere encaixado entre a Estrela e a Gardunha). Toda esta zona ao longo da N18/A23, entre a Covilhã e o Fundão, recebe, em média, 1000 a 1200mm anuais. Mas, assim que começas a subir a encosta da Estrela, os valores disparam para uma média que na zona alta da cidade da Covilhã ronda os 1600mm anuais.

Dito isto, e em face do ano que tivemos (estamos a ter) de seca generalizada, não sei se o valor referido no site do Meteoestrela estará certo...No entanto, há por vezes fenómenos localizados de precipitação que ajudam a explicar valores, aparentemente, errados. Por exemplo, no passado mês de setembro, houve episódios de precipitação forte que atingiram a Covilhã (e que no caso do Sameiro, em Manteigas, provocaram diversas enxurradas), ao passo que noutras zonas do país não caiu uma única gota.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Out 2022 às 00:10)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Por aqui quase tudo se resumiu a um dia de precipitação e o resto foi farrapos. Acumulado mensal quase de 40 mm. Mais do que o registado mais a leste.
> Entretanto, Novembro começa com o Verão de S. MARTINHO sabe se lá até qd será... e por isso aqui a sul resta esperar por melhores dias.


E qual o é o problema? Segundo as tuas contas Dezembro e Janeiro resolvem! 
Já agora podias explicar a tua teoria...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Out 2022 às 01:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os espanhóis também têm campos de golfe, muito mais agricultura intensiva que nós, mas buscam soluções enquanto o tuga está sempre a lamentar-se e nada faz. Os espanhóis vão captar mais água a jusante do Alqueva para levar essa água para Andaluzia aonde existe agricultura intensiva, campos de golfe, hotelaria e nós fazemos o quê, nada lamentamos a má sorte. Eu não tenho dúvidas nenhumas, se fôssemos Espanha, já existia transvases do Douro para o Algarve, se as barragens do Douro quase não têm capacidade de encaixe e basta chover mais para haver descargas e provocar inundações na Régua, no Porto e em Gaia e essa água ir toda parar ao mar, não seria melhor criar transvases para levar essa água para aonde é preciso, acreditam mesmo se o Douro fizesse fronteira com Espanha como faz o Guadiana certamente que os Espanhóis já teriam ido buscar parte dessa água. Nós nem uma dessalinizadora temos ainda, gastamos milhões e milhões de euros de fundos europeus e isto que é o mais importante nada fazem, desde 2005 fala-se mas nada fizeram, em Portugal falam muito e fazem pouco, em Espanha agem logo.


Outra vez arroz?! Isso dos transvases é talvez o maior mito que existe em relação à gestão de água no território espanhol - como já falei imensas vezes, os transvases foram construídos em terrenos relativamente planos e na única zona do Levante em que não há grandes montanhas entre a costa e a Meseta Meridional devido à presença dos rios Segura e Júcar. Essencialmente construiu-se um canal entre os rios Tejo e Guadiana e depois ligou-se o Alto Guadiana às albufeiras no rio Segura, numa região onde construir um canal é uma tarefa relativamente fácil. Construir um gasoduto entre o Douro e o Algarve seria só estúpido, até porque nem os espanhóis têm canais entre o Norte e o Sul - como eu já falei imensas vezes, Castela e Leão nem tem acesso sequer aos transvases.  
Ao contrário do que se tem muito falado por aqui, a realidade é que a gestão hídrica em Espanha tampouco é boa e em muitos casos nem há qualquer consideração pelas pessoas. O próprio projeto dos transvases foi para irrigar uma enorme quantidade de terras que, se não fosse pelos canais, seriam um autêntico deserto - estamos a falar de zonas com níveis de precipitação anuais inferiores a 350 mm. 

Quanto a isso da dessalinização, os espanhóis só construíram centrais porque historicamente sempre houve o risco de falta de água. Muitas dessas centrais foram construídas durante o franquismo, com o aumento do turismo no Levante. No entanto, é preciso ter em conta que todas as centrais de dessalinização, mais uma vez, encontram-se em zonas que por si só já têm um clima árido. A Andaluzia ocidental, por exemplo, não tem qualquer central de dessalinização, e inclusive está a acontecer exatamente o mesmo que com o Algarve (fala-se da dessalinização mas depois nada é feito). Eles agem logo, claro... 



jamestorm disse:


> Porque é que achas que Espanha é um país muito mais desenvolvido em tudo do que Portugal? Porque Espanha decidiu há muito ser um país rico e os países que assim decidem, agem e não ficam à espera. Portugal está sempre à espera de terceiros...
> Os grandes transvases de Norte (rico em água) para Sul foram decididos em Espanha já nos anos 60, ainda em Portugal se dormia o pacato sono da ditadura.
> 
> Espanha é um país com um Estado forte e actuante. Nós em Portugal devíamos ser mais assim!


Só que não... Aliás, sugiro que revejas o teu comentário, pois tudo o que está escrito aqui está parcial ou totalmente impreciso!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Out 2022 às 07:14)

trovoadas disse:


> E qual o é o problema? Segundo as tuas contas Dezembro e Janeiro resolvem!
> Já agora podias explicar a tua teoria...


Epa eu mantenho o que disse, mas para chegares ao Oásis tens que atravessar o deserto, e o deserto se calhar até pode ser o mês de Novembro todo.


----------



## slbgdt (30 Out 2022 às 15:58)

jamestorm disse:


> Porque é que achas que Espanha é um país muito mais desenvolvido em tudo do que Portugal? Porque Espanha decidiu há muito ser um país rico e os países que assim decidem, agem e não ficam à espera. Portugal está sempre à espera de terceiros...
> Os grandes transvases de Norte (rico em água) para Sul foram decididos em Espanha já nos anos 60, ainda em Portugal se dormia o pacato sono da ditadura.
> 
> Espanha é um país com um Estado forte e actuante. Nós em Portugal devíamos ser mais assim!



Aconselho o a visitar Buendia e entrepenas ou ler sobre as consequências do transvase nas barragens onde começa..
Talvez perceba porque é uma obra polémica e porque apenas se fez numa ditadura militar.

A redução na cabeceira do Tejo é notória de há uns anos a esta parte...
Além que por exemplo o Alqueva tem cota de 152.
O douro entra em Portugal abaixo dos 100 metros...
O Tejo no máximo atinge os 76 metros..
Por isso além de uma obra caríssima e iria obrigar a muita engenharia de topo..

Para depois acontecer como no transvase tejo Segura e 40 anos depois com as alterações climáticas tornar se inútil.


----------



## redragon (30 Out 2022 às 16:41)

Em Elvas, bela trovoada bela provoada ao fim da noite de ontem e pela madrugada q deixou 10mm


----------



## efcm (30 Out 2022 às 17:17)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Nunca choveu tão pouco no Algarve e nunca houveram tantos campos de golfe.. Va-se lá entender...


Em 1995? Visitei o campo de golf da quinta do Lago com a escola, e já na altura toda a água gasta na rega, era aproveitada da ETAR.

Acham mesmo que, andam a gastar água da torneira para regar o golf? Quando viesse a factura iam a falência.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (30 Out 2022 às 17:28)

efcm disse:


> Em 1995? Visitei o campo de golf da quinta do Lago com a escola, e já na altura toda a água gasta na rega, era aproveitada da ETAR.
> 
> Acham mesmo que, andam a gastar água da torneira para regar o golf? Quando viesse a factura iam a falência.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Achas mesmo que todos os campos de golfe do Algarve usam águas da ETAR? Eu sei do que falo porque o meu pai gere 3 dos maiores do Algarve e sim, 2 deles usam água da "torneira" e 1 usa furo e mais não digo senão ainda se torna mais ridiculo..


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2022 às 19:33)

efcm disse:


> Em 1995? Visitei o campo de golf da quinta do Lago com a escola, e já na altura toda a água gasta na rega, era aproveitada da ETAR.
> 
> Acham mesmo que, andam a gastar água da torneira para regar o golf? Quando viesse a factura iam a falência.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


São apenas 2, os campos de golfe que são regados por águas provenientes das ETAR's, são eles: Campo de Golfe de São Lourenço na Quinta do Lago e o Campo de Golfe dos Salgados. e são ao todo, 40 campos de golfe. Aliás, a ETAR Faro/Olhão e a ETAR da Companheira em Portimão, estão preparadas para que a água tratada seja aplicada à agricultura, campos de golfe, lavagem de ruas, etc., falta é estruturas para levar essa água aos locais, mas isso já previsto acontecer no futuro e está escrito no Plano de Eficiência Hídrica do Algarve.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Out 2022 às 22:41)

Sistema quente já visivel no radar:


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2022 às 23:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sistema quente já visivel no radar:
> 
> Ver anexo 2722


E parece bem composto! Será que isso é alguma chuva de jeito? A aguardar ...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Out 2022 às 00:00)

jamestorm disse:


> E parece bem composto! Será que isso é alguma chuva de jeito? A aguardar ...


Dará bastante precipitação mas apenas a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela. A sul só amanhã com a frente fria, mais fraquinha...


----------



## Norther (31 Out 2022 às 09:20)

Bons dias, vai chovendo bem por estas zonas, mas o calor continua, ainda ontem andei t-shirt!! E tenho observado a floração de árvores e mato que não é habitual, as mimosas por exemplo que só florescem final fevereiro, temos aqui na região núcleos todo amarelinho, tenho laranjeiras em flor, no verão vou ter laranjas :⁠-⁠) zonas de mato todo florido, as temperaturas altas estão começar alterar o ecossistema .


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2022 às 09:52)

Sim, mais um outubro muito quente. Valores de temperatura elevados e chuva abundante, depois de um intenso período seco, para a vegetação deve ser quase como um segundo verão.


----------



## trovoadas (31 Out 2022 às 14:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> São apenas 2, os campos de golfe que são regados por águas provenientes das ETAR's, são eles: Campo de Golfe de São Lourenço na Quinta do Lago e o Campo de Golfe dos Salgados. e são ao todo, 40 campos de golfe. Aliás, a ETAR Faro/Olhão e a ETAR da Companheira em Portimão, estão preparadas para que a água tratada seja aplicada à agricultura, campos de golfe, lavagem de ruas, etc., falta é estruturas para levar essa água aos locais, mas isso já previsto acontecer no futuro e está escrito no Plano de Eficiência Hídrica do Algarve.


Perto da Aldeia da Tôr já tens mais um e que deve ser regado com água da chuva 
Aliàs esse projeto teve muitos contratempos por ações ambientais e no fim os "ambientalistas" ainda ficaram mal vistos!
Atualmente a ribeira nem passa do açude junto ao empreendimento .
Nas condições atuais praticamente toda a água da fonte da fonte da benémola é consumida pelo dito cujo.
Mantendo-se o cenário atual qualquer infraestrutura que esteja ainda no papel pode-se dizer que já vem tarde.
 A verdade é que desde 2005 com a inauguração de Odelouca mais nada foi feito. Quase 20 anos a assobiar pro lado!
 O único progresso que vejo foi a nível privado com a passagem da aspersão para gota-a-gota e com os redutores nas torneiras


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2022 às 20:25)

trovoadas disse:


> Perto da Aldeia da Tôr já tens mais um e que deve ser regado com água da chuva
> Aliàs esse projeto teve muitos contratempos por ações ambientais e no fim os "ambientalistas" ainda ficaram mal vistos!
> Atualmente a ribeira nem passa do açude junto ao empreendimento .
> Nas condições atuais praticamente toda a água da fonte da fonte da benémola é consumida pelo dito cujo.
> ...


Já deve haver 4 anos que não passo por essa zona, mas aquilo tem uma ponte que passa uma ribeira à entrada do empreendimento e na altura corria água, talvez 2018 foi quando andei atrás deles para fazer negócio, desde daí nunca mais passei por essa zona, ainda aquilo estava numa fase embrionária da obra, fazendo os arruamentos.  

Por exemplo, o dos Salgados já é regado por água de ETAR há 20 anos. Portanto, passou demasiado tempo


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (31 Out 2022 às 20:36)

Entretanto o ecm embora com um sinal algo fraco mostra mudança de padrão após o dia 21 deste mês. 
Razão a migração, ou se quiserem de um bloqueio Anticiclonico nas latitudes mais a norte..


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2022 às 21:08)




----------



## redragon (31 Out 2022 às 21:39)

boa noite. a chuva de hj em Elvas rendeu 8mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2022 às 12:46)

tonítruo disse:


> A EMA de Albufeira regista 100% de humidade relativa outra vez. Tive de vir com os limpa-vidros ligados não porque estava a chover mas sim porque havia uma formação constante de orvalho nos vidros, situação interessante...
> Só não entendo como é que não se forma nevoeiro, a sério que um ventinho de 6-8km/h é suficiente para impedir a sua formação?


Numa noite de bruxas, tudo é possível.   Pode ter a humidade elevada e criar esse orvalho nos vidros, mas não fica nevoeiro, aliás o nevoeiro na costa algarvia é bastante raro e só acontece em certas ocasiões.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2022 às 13:16)

Parece que o frio está difícil de se impor. Ao que parece o tempo vai arrefecer mas não o suficiente para matar as moscas e mosquitos que este ano parecem não ter fim. Não é incomum haver moscas em Dezembro ainda mas tanta "anormalidade" numa ano é que é muita fruta.
E com esta chuva toda com sorte há muita coisa que vai florir e aumentar ainda mais a população voadora. É este ano que vamos ter bolo rei com moscas


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2022 às 13:28)

Primeira ciclogénese explosiva da temporada, esta tem uma formação quase perfeita, núcleo quente + frio e boom :












Mais de 15 metros de ondulação no Atlântico:






Felizmente causará mais estragos no mar, depois enfraquece ao chegar à Islândia.


----------



## tonítruo (1 Nov 2022 às 13:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Numa noite de bruxas, tudo é possível.   Pode ter a humidade elevada e criar esse orvalho nos vidros, mas não fica nevoeiro, aliás o nevoeiro na costa algarvia é bastante raro e só acontece em certas ocasiões.


O que eu não entendo é que quando está 100% de humidade relativa noutros locais, como no interior, forma-se nevoeiro, mas aqui não. Só se o 100% for uma medição incorreta e na verdade esteja 98-99%


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2022 às 17:15)

tonítruo disse:


> O que eu não entendo é que quando está 100% de humidade relativa noutros locais, como no interior, forma-se nevoeiro, mas aqui não. Só se o 100% for uma medição incorreta e na verdade esteja 98-99%


Aqui, deve ter havido nevoeiro na costa, tanto que a lancha rápida com haxixe ficou presa nas redes ao largo da Armona.   

Deve haver alguma característica que falta, para produzir nevoeiro, ultimamente tem havido noites em que fica tudo molhado com a humidade que cai, mas sem nevoeiro.


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2022 às 21:16)

Para harmonizar o vocabulário...  https://journals.ametsoc.org/view/journals/bams/100/2/bams-d-18-0023.1.xml



> Development of a scale for ARs requires specification of what constitutes an AR. There now exists a formal definition in the Glossary of Meteorology that can form the basis (American Meteorological Society 2018). As defined in the glossary, “an atmospheric river is a long, narrow and transient corridor of strong horizontal water vapor transport that is typically associated with a low-level jet stream ahead of the cold front of an extratropical cyclone” (Zhu and Newell 1998; Ralph et al. 2004, 2006, 2017b; Bao et al. 2006; Stohl et al. 2008; Warner et al. 2012; Cordeira et al. 2013; Sodemann and Stohl 2013; Dacre et al. 2015). Some ARs entrain water vapor from the tropics (e.g., Stohl et al. 2008; Ralph et al. 2011; Cordeira et al. 2013; Sodemann and Stohl 2013), but this is not a trait of all ARs.





> Historically, both vertically integrated water vapor (IWV; also known as precipitable water) and IVT (see appendix for calculation) have been used to define the spatial extent and intensity of ARs. Initially, AR-related studies used satellite-based observations of IWV as a proxy to identify ARs, since observations of column wind speed are not available everywhere (Ralph et al. 2004; Neiman et al. 2008). However, IVT is less dependent on surface elevation, more directly related to precipitation outcomes (e.g., Moore et al. 2012; Rutz et al. 2014; Oakley et al. 2017), and is used in most current studies as the basis for identifying ARs (e.g., Cordeira et al. 2017; Young et al. 2017; Waliser and Guan 2017; Dettinger et al. 2018). Furthermore, numerical weather prediction models predict IVT more skillfully than precipitation itself, offering an advantage in forecasting (Lavers et al. 2016). Hence, IVT is also used here in defining the AR scale.









Sendo assim...  http://www.weather.ul.pt/ivt.php?var=gfs










... haverá aqui um rio atmosférico de categoria 1/2 

O pior virá a seguir... Um rio atmosférico de Cat. 4 que deverá ser nomeado 'Lorenzophelia'


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 04:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais de 15 metros


 15 m ? Na previsão do IPMA só chega a 10 m. É que os ventos mais fortes vão durar pouco tempo e o sistema movimentar-se-á rapidamente para Leste, portanto não haverá zonas com permanência prolongada dos ventos mais fortes. É sobretudo a persistência sobre uma mesma área que origina um aumento maior da ondulação.


----------



## Cesar (3 Nov 2022 às 06:54)

Será que vamos ter mais dia menos dia a primeira neve em Portugal.


----------



## frederico (3 Nov 2022 às 14:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, deve ter havido nevoeiro na costa, tanto que a lancha rápida com haxixe ficou presa nas redes ao largo da Armona.
> 
> Deve haver alguma característica que falta, para produzir nevoeiro, ultimamente tem havido noites em que fica tudo molhado com a humidade que cai, mas sem nevoeiro.


Não sei para que servem os radares e os barcos da Marinha... toda a gente sabe que por cada lancha que apanham há 9 que passam...


----------



## frederico (3 Nov 2022 às 14:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Numa noite de bruxas, tudo é possível.   Pode ter a humidade elevada e criar esse orvalho nos vidros, mas não fica nevoeiro, aliás o nevoeiro na costa algarvia é bastante raro e só acontece em certas ocasiões.


Em média 2 ou 3 dias por ano. O que é comum é a cacimba com vento húmido de sueste no Inverno.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 15:57)

StormRic disse:


> 15 m ? Na previsão do IPMA só chega a 10 m. É que os ventos mais fortes vão durar pouco tempo e o sistema movimentar-se-á rapidamente para Leste, portanto não haverá zonas com permanência prolongada dos ventos mais fortes. É sobretudo a persistência sobre uma mesma área que origina um aumento maior da ondulação.



NOAA tem previsão de altura média máxima de 12 metros! Haverá ondas mais altas, aquele valor é uma média.



StormRic disse:


> Previsão de altura máxima significativa (média do terço de ondas mais elevadas), na geração de ondulação pela ciclogénese explosiva associada à fusão da ex-Martin com a depressão a sul da Groenlândia, é de* 12 metros*. Valores do vento médio previsto atingem os *60 nós*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Atenção ao mar na costa ocidental do continente, a partir da tarde de Domingo*, esta ondulação chegará com longo período, superior a 17 segundos, serão consideráveis massas de água para uma ondulação de 5 a 6 m no litoral norte, e ainda superior a 4 m para sul do Cabo Raso.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 16:33)

Vai ser interessante seguir a fusão extra-tropical de Martin ao pé da Groenlândia:






















						GOES-East - Sector view: Northern Atlantic - GeoColor - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR
					

Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




					www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2022 às 17:03)

frederico disse:


> Não sei para que servem os radares e os barcos da Marinha... toda a gente sabe que por cada lancha que apanham há 9 que passam...


Já apanharam 3 lanchas em 2 semanas, uma em Alcoutim, outra em VRSA e outra em Olhão. A salvação é que não caiu nenhum fardo ao mar, senão já viste o problema que era, compravas umas belas dumas douradas e passado umas horas estavas com uma moca de todo o tamanho.


----------



## frederico (3 Nov 2022 às 17:35)

A lancha em Alcoutim foi graças aos espanhóis da Guardia Civil, como aliás muitas apreensões em anos recentes. Em Portugal faltam meios materiais e humanos e a legislação também não ajuda.


----------



## Marco pires (3 Nov 2022 às 23:06)

desagravou consideravelmente no vale do Tejo e interior norte e centro, continua em défice no baixo Alentejo e algarve.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2022 às 11:13)

Será que sou só eu que vejo o cenário mal parado para o sul...consultando os 2 principais modelos só se vê AA/dorsal a bloquear tudo essencialmente de Lisboa para baixo. Nem a médio/longo prazo se vislumbra algo. Nota-se perfeitamente que existe uma anormalidade no Atlântico relativamente ao que estávamos habituados no passado. Para mim são as condições do sul/centro de Marrocos a subirem em latitude. 
Este país então não sei como se irá safar mantendo-se estas condições.


----------



## frederico (4 Nov 2022 às 14:02)

trovoadas disse:


> Será que sou só eu que vejo o cenário mal parado para o sul...consultando os 2 principais modelos só se vê AA/dorsal a bloquear tudo essencialmente de Lisboa para baixo. Nem a médio/longo prazo se vislumbra algo. Nota-se perfeitamente que existe uma anormalidade no Atlântico relativamente ao que estávamos habituados no passado. Para mim são as condições do sul/centro de Marrocos a subirem em latitude.
> Este país então não sei como se irá safar mantendo-se estas condições.


Tenho notado essa anomalia que persiste nos últimos anos. O problema parece estar no triângulo Açores-Canárias-Estreito com a persistência anormal de influência anticiclonica o que se traduz nisto:

- as condições de clima desértico típicamente das regiões a Sul do Atlas sobem em latitude.

- o clima mediterrânico do sudoeste ibérico evolui para um clima semi-árido típico do Levante ibérico.

- o clima das Beiras e o Interior Norte aproxima-se do clima do Alto Alentejo.

- o clima do Litoral Norte evolui para um clima com um carácter mediterrânico mais vincado. 

Nestas condições o sobreiro e a azinheira sobem em latitude e a agricultura no Sul fica dependente do regadio, como sucede no Levante Espanhol. As espécies florestais mudam, e no Sul o sobreiro e azinheira dão lugar a pinheiros de Alepo ou ciprestes.


----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2022 às 14:29)

https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2

Para o utilizador comum, a nova versão do GFS (N!) não trará novidades óbvias  https://www.weather.gov/media/notification/pdf2/scn22-104_gfs.v16.3.0.pdf


----------



## Stinger (4 Nov 2022 às 15:53)

Quando vem o frio ? Desculpem estou ansioso 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2022 às 15:58)

Orion disse:


> https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2
> 
> Para o utilizador comum, a nova versão do GFS (N!) não trará novidades óbvias  https://www.weather.gov/media/notification/pdf2/scn22-104_gfs.v16.3.0.pdf



Interessante esta parte: "The upgrades in the data assimilation system are accomplished by improving
the use of existing observations, adding newly available observations,
enhancing Near Sea Surface temperature (NSST) analysis[...]"


----------



## jamestorm (4 Nov 2022 às 16:06)

frederico disse:


> Tenho notado essa anomalia que persiste nos últimos anos. O problema parece estar no triângulo Açores-Canárias-Estreito com a persistência anormal de influência anticiclonica o que se traduz nisto:
> 
> - as condições de clima desértico típicamente das regiões a Sul do Atlas sobem em latitude.
> 
> ...


São adaptações que se tem que fazer...eu acho que no futuro a nossa vegetação estará cada vez mais ameaçada, caso se mantenha as previsões a 30-50 anos... para mim será muito difícil manter a Serra da Estrela tal como a conhecemos hoje, por exemplo - aquelas zonas de faia, bétula, Carvalho.. e mesmo pinheiro não têm qualquer futuro,  por muito que se queira proteger, os fogos vão ser cada vez piores e, inevitavelmente, vamos perder diversidade na Serra. Será mais despida, mas talvez se mantenha a Neve de Inverno. Haverá mais pedra e mais mimosas e eucalipto.
No Parque do Gerês também se tem que pensar muito bem, talvez não sofra tanto.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2022 às 16:15)

Stinger disse:


> Quando vem o frio ? Desculpem estou ansioso
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


Para já não tão depressa, ainda temos o verão de S.Martinho.


----------



## Cesar (7 Nov 2022 às 06:58)

Parece que o Verão de São Martinho vai ser mesmo curto, pois já dão chuva dia 13.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Nov 2022 às 09:11)

Cesar disse:


> Parece que o Verão de São Martinho vai ser mesmo curto, pois já dão chuva dia 13.


Sim a partir do dia 14 já devem regressar as chuvas à região Oeste e AML. Excelente!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Nov 2022 às 10:45)

trovoadas disse:


> consultando os 2 principais modelos só se vê AA/dorsal a bloquear tudo essencialmente de Lisboa para baixo.


Ou então não.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Nov 2022 às 16:32)

TiagoLC disse:


> Ou então não.


Não percebi???? ...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Nov 2022 às 16:55)

trovoadas disse:


> Não percebi???? ...


Escreveste isto:


trovoadas disse:


> só se vê AA/dorsal a bloquear tudo essencialmente de Lisboa para baixo. Nem a médio/longo prazo se vislumbra algo.


O que já não corresponde à realidade. Vai chover bem no sul, principalmente amanhã.


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2022 às 18:01)

trovoadas disse:


> Será que sou só eu que vejo o cenário mal parado para o sul...



Se a referência ao Sul diz mais respeito ao Algarve, então de facto não se prevêm grandes acumulados nesta região em particular ( e refiro-me a acumulados de vários dias com chuva e não uma única frente  aparentemente já algo debilitada no Algarve ) pelo menos para já, aliás, no geral, e mesmo para o Norte, os acumulados previstos nos próximos dias não são "nada de especial", sim é boa chuva e bem vinda, mas nada que se destaque muito, ou que não estejamos habituados.

Agora, podem sempre ocorrer surpresas e até chover mais que o modelado em certas zonas.

A chuva certamente irá passar  abaixo de Lisboa, mas como já disse, e aparentemente, sem grande expressividade ( também não queremos regimes torrenciais que estragam mais do que ajudam ).

O tempo deverá melhorar a partir de quinta-feira, se o regresso da chuva  será breve, depois se verá. 

O principal é que vá chovendo um pouco por todo o País e que que o AA não se instale "ad eternum".


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2022 às 18:25)

Snifa disse:


> Se a referência ao sul diz mais respeito ao Algarve, então de facto não se prevêm grandes acumulados nesta região em particular ( e refiro-me a acumulados de vários dias com chuva e não uma única frente  aparentemente já algo debilitada no Algarve ) pelo menos para já, aliás, no geral, e mesmo para o Norte, os acumulados previstos nos próximos dias não são "nada de especial", sim é boa chuva e bem vinda, mas nada que se destaque muito, ou que não estejamos habituados.
> 
> Agora, podem sempre ocorrer surpresas e até chover mais que o modelado em certas zonas.
> 
> ...


Mas, tem sido esses eventos torrenciais que atenuaram a seca no Outono de 2020 e fez com que em Setembro de 2021 e Novembro de 2021 não existisse perdas nas barragens do Sotavento e até acumularam alguma água.

Entre Outubro e Dezembro de 2020, as barragens do Sotavento subiram entre 18 a 20%, devido sobretudo às enxurradas de Novembro de 2020. Não é com frentes que só servem para regar as couves que vamos lá, tem que vir um episódio torrencial até ao final do ano, senão estamos tramados, 200-300 mm em 2 semanas seria o ideal.

As barragens no final de Outubro de 2020 estavam com cerca de 1% a mais do que estão agora, mas não se vê nada de significativo a toda a distância temporal dos modelos, enquanto em 2020 o mês de Novembro foi fantástico com água por todo o lado.  .


----------



## Marco pires (7 Nov 2022 às 20:37)

fonte: sapo.pt


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Nov 2022 às 20:56)

Sim vai chover, mas também não é motivo para esses avisos da proteção civil, situação perfeitamente banal para a altura do ano.


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2022 às 21:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas, tem sido esses eventos torrenciais que atenuaram a seca no Outono de 2020 e fez com que em Setembro de 2021 e Novembro de 2021 não existisse perdas nas barragens do Sotavento e até acumularam alguma água.
> 
> Entre Outubro e Dezembro de 2020, as barragens do Sotavento subiram entre 18 a 20%, devido sobretudo às enxurradas de Novembro de 2020. Não é com frentes que só servem para regar as couves que vamos lá, tem que vir um episódio torrencial até ao final do ano, senão estamos tramados, 200-300 mm em 2 semanas seria o ideal.
> 
> As barragens no final de Outubro de 2020 estavam com cerca de 1% a mais do que estão agora, mas não se vê nada de significativo a toda a distância temporal dos modelos, enquanto em 2020 o mês de Novembro foi fantástico com água por todo o lado.  .



200-300 mm em duas semanas não digo, mas  toda essa precipitação repartida num mês  já dava uma boa ajuda.

É preferivel que seja bem distribuída e de forma gradual, do que cair toda em pouco tempo  

Tudo que seja enxurrada vai causar problemas...os solos não absorvem/infiltram tão bem a água.

O que faz falta ao Algarve é um mês de chuva "à litoral Norte"   como foi por exemplo Outubro/2022, com algumas zonas acima dos 400 mm mensais


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Nov 2022 às 21:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sim vai chover, mas também não é motivo para esses avisos da proteção civil, situação perfeitamente banal para a altura do ano.


Portanto, temos a possibilidade de se atingir acumulados de 50/60 mm em 3 horas no norte, ventos médios de 50 km/h, rajadas de sudoeste que podem chegar aos 90km/h no litoral e terras altas e ainda agitação marítima forte, e a proteção civil vai ficar de braços cruzados? 
Ainda que seja um evento "banal", o perigo (inundações e quedas de árvores) não está lá? Não é função da proteção civil prevenir?


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2022 às 23:15)

Snifa disse:


> 200-300 mm em duas semanas não digo, mas  toda essa precipitação repartida num mês  já dava uma boa ajuda.
> 
> É preferivel que seja bem distribuída e de forma gradual, do que cair toda em pouco tempo
> 
> ...


Por exemplo, neste momento, tens dois modelos GFS e ECM completamente opostos, enquanto o GFS coloca um AA que bloqueia tudo e mais alguma coisa, tens o ECM a mostrar uma cut-off que colocaria mais de 90-100 mm no Sotavento Algarvio, mas amanhã pode já não estar.

Em Dezembro de 2009, caíram esses 200-300 mm em apenas 10 dias no Algarve.


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 03:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Dezembro de 2009, caíram esses 200-300 mm em apenas 10 dias no Algarve.


Já para não falar do saudoso triénio 87-89, nunca mais igualado.


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 04:46)

Frente fria e instabilidade pré-frontal pode trazer surpresas na forma de acumulados locais volumosos e trovoadas.
É destas surpresas a que me refiro:







Até podia parecer um erro da estação, mas não foi, como relatado no tópico do seguimento da RLC.


Já lá estão os sinais:


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Nov 2022 às 06:51)

Que fiasco o evento de hoje. Foi a cortar até à hora e segundo o radar já nada vai chover aqui


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Nov 2022 às 08:09)

Não sei onde está a piada. Vivem em zonas onde tem chuvido que se farta e depois riem-se quando nós aqui no sul constatamos a realidade


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2022 às 12:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por exemplo, neste momento, tens dois modelos GFS e ECM completamente opostos, enquanto o GFS coloca um AA que bloqueia tudo e mais alguma coisa, tens o ECM a mostrar uma cut-off que colocaria mais de 90-100 mm no Sotavento Algarvio, mas amanhã pode já não estar.
> 
> Em Dezembro de 2009, caíram esses 200-300 mm em apenas 10 dias no Algarve.


Grande incógnita nas próximas semanas! Tudo dependerá da vontade no AA. Deverá chover qualquer coisa mas não se sabe em que quantidades. O mínimo dos minímos para este Novembro seriam 100mm mas até lá chegar serão precisos muitos danoninhos

Os anos anteriores mostram que temos estado a passar por entre os pingos da chuva com 1 a 2 eventos cirúrgicos a darem algum alívio. Parece-me quase uma evidência que sem cut-off o saldo será muito negativo e mesmo com uma ou outra cut-off poderá ser simplesmente negativo. Isto tudo para dizer que terá de haver forçosamente um evento superior a 50l/m2 dia. É uma uma utopia pensar que para ter 200l/m2 vamos ter 10 eventos com 20l/m2 cada.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Nov 2022 às 12:54)

Grande carga novamente aqui por São Martinho, os acumulados devem superar já os 30 mm!


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 15:14)

Alguém viu Aviso Amarelo para Precipitação em Lisboa?


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 15:34)

Provável F0 em Alcântara (Lisboa).

EDIÇÃO: acrescentei o termo "provável", visto que se trata apenas da minha opinião, ainda sem confirmação oficial pelo IPMA.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Nov 2022 às 15:34)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde, em Lisboa está a chover bastante. Pena em Portugal só já chover bem do Tejo pra cima. O baixo Alentejo em especial está um deserto, desde setembro ainda nem 70 mm caíram. Cada ano que passa, mais seco fica.


Se bem que o Bestweather está a prever aguaceiros fortes, trovoadas e ventos intensos para a noite no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, veremos .


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2022 às 15:38)

StormRic disse:


> F0 em Alcântara (Lisboa).




Parece que de facto passou algo por esta zona a acreditar nos relatos/video:

Escritor Afonso Reis Cabral partilhou, na sua página de Facebook, um vídeo que mostra um tornado a passar por Alcântara, em Lisboa, esta terça-feira.

Nas imagens, gravadas ao início da tarde de hoje, é possível ver o vento a levantar-se e a 'levar pelo ar' vários objetos.

Ouve-se ainda Afonso Reis Cabral, que é trineto de Eça de Queirós, a comentar, com surpresa, o que vê.

Nos comentários, os seguidores do escritor reagem com choque. "Que assustador", escreve mesmo uma das internautas.




			https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/2108572/que-assustador-video-mostra-tornado-a-passar-por-alcantara


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2022 às 17:59)

IPMA meteu aviso laranja em Santarém a partir das 16.15 também para fenómenos extremos de vento, agora já vai tarde ne...... depois de já ter havido um fenómeno também na zona de Santo Estevão (Benavente) e no fim de a chuva já ter saído quase toda do distrito


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2022 às 18:15)

​IPMA fala em fenómeno extremo de vento, supercélula com movimento rotacional semelhante a um funil, mas não diz claramente se se tratou de um tornado ou fenómeno semelhante ( tipo gustnado ou seja  quando uma frente de rajada se eleva em forma de remoinho). 

Ou é tornado ( ainda que f-0 ) ou não é..   Pode ser que, com mais elementos, actualizem a informação em breve.
​O tornado de "fraca intensidade" que passou pela cidade de Lisboa.​SIC Notícias
Há 6 minutos

O vídeo foi publicado nas redes sociais pelo escritor Afonso Cabral e mostra a passagem do tornado pela zona de Alcântara. Mas há mais imagens do caos provocado pela chuva forte que caiu na zona de Lisboa.







TWITTER CÂMARA DE LISBOA

*A zona de Alcântara, em Lisboa, foi esta tarde de terça-feira afetada por "um tornado de fraca intensidade", que causou danos no telhado do Banco Alimentar Contra a Fome, confirmaram fontes oficiais.*

Patrícia Marques, meteorologista de serviço do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), explicou ter-se tratado de "uma supercélula, que passou com bastante atividade e fez um movimento rotacional que terá resultado na imagem semelhante a um funil".

O "fenómeno de vento extremo" foi detetado pelos dados de radar do IPMA e teve "curta duração no tempo".

A meteorologista referiu que o país está a ser atravessado "por uma superfície frontal fria com bastante atividade", que está a fazer o percurso Lisboa-Castelo Branco, no caminho para Espanha.

O fenómeno registou-se "só em Alcântara" e foi depois "algo esbatido", adiantou Patrícia Marques, precisando que o IPMA não tem conhecimento de mais estragos.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, a diretora do Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil de Lisboa adiantou que na freguesia de Alcântara, a segunda zona da cidade mais afetada pelo mau tempo verificado hoje, voou parte do telhado do Banco Alimentar Contra a Fome, na Avenida de Ceuta.

"Parte da cobertura foi parar à linha de comboio", acrescentou Margarida Castro Martins.

Nesta freguesia foram também registadas "várias inundações" em espaços públicos e privados, bem como "diversas quedas de árvores", causando "bastantes danos em viaturas".









						O tornado que passou por Lisboa e danificou telhado do Banco Alimentar
					

O vídeo foi publicado nas redes sociais pelo escritor Afonso Cabral e mostra a passagem do tornado por Lisboa. As freguesias de Alcântara e Alvalade foram as mais afetadas.




					sicnoticias.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2022 às 18:18)

david 6 disse:


> IPMA meteu aviso laranja em Santarém a partir das 16.15 também para fenómenos extremos de vento, agora já vai tarde ne...... depois de já ter havido um fenómeno também na zona de Santo Estevão (Benavente) e no fim de a chuva já ter saído quase toda do distrito


Na maior parte das vezes, pode ser tarde mas faz toda a diferença em questões com as seguradoras. Um exemplo, num local x com aviso amarelo passa um tornado a x horas, se passado x tempo for accionado o aviso laranja, o que conta é o aviso com a escala maior, ou seja, o laranja, é chamado de nowcasting e basta ter uma prova como o aviso foi laranja por parte da entidade oficial, neste caso, o IPMA.


----------



## Mr.Jet (8 Nov 2022 às 21:07)

Sobre Alcântara, ainda choveu algum tempo e não sendo nada radical também deve ter contribuído a preia-mar de 3.8 metros ter sido às 15:06 o que naquela zona ribeirinha já é tradição complicar estas situações.

Já agora, a célula do tornado neste vídeo  deve ter sido aquela última sobre Alcântara pelas 13:55-14:00 ? Alguém sabe se referiram uma hora exacta nalgum dos vídeos?


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Nov 2022 às 23:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para já, eu não critiquei o IPMA.
> Do mesmo modo que no outro dia houve aqui uma situação forte, sem nada o prever, hoje aconteceu o mesmo... Se até os próprios profissionais falham, quanto mais eu e com isto, não quer dizer que os profissionais são melhores que os amadores ou vice versa.


Nada o fazia prever? Há dias que os modelos indicavam a possibilidade de fenómenos mais fortes, portanto são totalmente inválidas as críticas feitas à Proteção Civil. Ainda mais à Proteção Civil...que tem a função de *prevenir* a população.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 00:42)

Mr.Jet disse:


> Já agora, a célula do tornado neste vídeo deve ter sido aquela última sobre Alcântara pelas 13:55-14:00 ? Alguém sabe se referiram uma hora exacta nalgum dos vídeos?



Sim, foi essa célula, a hora coincide com os vídeos e comentários no facebook.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Nov 2022 às 00:43)

TiagoLC disse:


> Nada o fazia prever? Há dias que os modelos indicavam a possibilidade de fenómenos mais fortes, portanto são totalmente inválidas as críticas feitas à Proteção Civil. Ainda mais à Proteção Civil...que tem a função de *prevenir* a população.


Então, se os modelos indicavam há dias fenómenos mais fortes, como é que os profissionais do IPMA não o preveram? Se calhar só a proteção civil é que sabia, digo eu...


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 01:14)

Meteorologista Patrícia Gomes, do IPMA, confirma tornado F0-F1:


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 01:51)

Foto não confirmada como sendo de hoje.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Nov 2022 às 02:43)

StormRic disse:


> Foto não confirmada como sendo de hoje.


Isso é em Algés.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 03:15)

TiagoLC disse:


> Isso é em Algés.


Sim, é vista do rio, provavelmente de Porto Brandão. A dúvida é se é de ontem, embora pelo aspecto das nuvens pareça ser.


----------



## efcm (9 Nov 2022 às 06:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na maior parte das vezes, pode ser tarde mas faz toda a diferença em questões com as seguradoras. Um exemplo, num local x com aviso amarelo passa um tornado a x horas, se passado x tempo for accionado o aviso laranja, o que conta é o aviso com a escala maior, ou seja, o laranja, é chamado de nowcasting e basta ter uma prova como o aviso foi laranja por parte da entidade oficial, neste caso, o IPMA.


Esclarece-me aqui uma dúvida.

Mas as seguradoras só pagam os danos caso exista aviso (de qualquer cor) para aquele local?

Se um tornado te destruir a casa a seguradora pode não pagar porque o IPMA não lançou nenhum aviso ??

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2022 às 13:43)

efcm disse:


> Esclarece-me aqui uma dúvida.
> 
> Mas as seguradoras só pagam os danos caso exista aviso (de qualquer cor) para aquele local?
> 
> ...


Só falei a nível de aviso, quando não há avisos, existe muito mais trabalho, ou seja, é necessário fazer o levantamento dos danos, registos de estações meteorológicas oficiais ou amadoras que comprovam a ocorrência, imagens de radar e notícias na comunicação social sobre o ocorrido, eu colaborei cerca de 10 anos através do meu blog com uma empresa de peritagens de seguros da zona do Porto, quando existia sobretudo inundações no Algarve solicitavam-me sempre dados que comprovasse a situação, só uma vez é que um "lesado" quis enfiar o barrete tinha chovido 2 pingas e tinha tido Inundação em casa, afinal deitou água na casa e queria ser indemnizado ainda por cima era na zona de Olhão e tinha chovido 2 mm.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 17:41)

lserpa disse:


>



 Já houve uma vez que estive na Peninha, aqui na Serra de Sintra, a fazer figuras destas...


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 18:17)

O GFS 12z de hoje alinha cinco a seis eventos nas próximas duas semanas. Incidência maior no Litoral Norte mas chegando de forma obviamente mais fraca até ao Algarve.

Só no Algarve e talvez no sueste alentejano este Novembro poderá não satisfazer as expectativas. De qualquer forma, já não é, falando no geral do continente, o mês que se receava viesse a falhar totalmente comprometendo a recuperação gradual da seca.

Esperemos que haja lugar ainda, ou talvez já só em Dezembro, a uma daquelas cut-offs de encher as medidas pelo extremo Sul. Tudo em aberto, na minha opinião.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2022 às 19:27)

Às 20:30h UTC (14 Dez).


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 20:50)

StormRic disse:


> Foto não confirmada como sendo de hoje.





TiagoLC disse:


> Isso é em Algés.



A foto foi mesmo tirada ontem, entre as 13h30 e as 14h, provavelmente cerca das 13h50, e mostra a passagem da célula sobre a margem do Tejo na zona de Algés, e sobre a Ajuda e Alto de Santo Amaro à direita. A precipitação mais intensa que se vê na imagem, terá correspondido ao pico de intensidade registado numa estação WU em Algés: 12,1 mm das 13h39 às 13h49. A zona mais escura da cortina de precipitação podia ser confudida com o cone de formação de um tornado, mas na minha opinião trata-se realmente da zona mais intensa da chuva. È um bom exemplo do aspecto exterior que tem uma intensidade de pelo menos 7,6 mm em 5 minutos, que foi o máximo registado por aquela estação. No entanto foi nas docas de Belém, segundo parece pelas fotos que foram publicadas no facebook, que também houve efeitos de evento extremo de vento, e essa zona está oculta pela chuva nesta imagem. Inclino-me mais para do lado direito estar ali o cone de formação do tornado que iria passar em Alcântara, talvez tendo feito um primeiro toque no solo (_touchdown_) nas referidas docas.
Um vídeo de qualquer ponto de vista no rio ou na margem sul teria sido ideal.

Também nas webcams algo pode ter sido registado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Nov 2022 às 09:26)

...andava eu no 8°ano e em setembro na descritiva do IPMA já aparecia aguaceiros que poderão ser de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela...
Caminhamos para dezembro e nada de neve apenas chuva chuva chuva e mais chuva e chuva noutra vez.
Quem diz que estamos a tornar num país desértico está bem enganado pois por este andar acredito mais num.pais pantanoso atão de Aveiro para cima....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (10 Nov 2022 às 11:51)

tonítruo disse:


> Este não devia estar no tópico das saídas incomuns ou de sonho?



Não é assim tão "incomum" já tivemos algumas destas no passado, com localização e pressão semelhantes.

Incomum era se a depressão tivesse 945/950 hpa naquela localização, aí seria algo raro, invulgar, e claro, bastante perigoso.

A propósito, e como seria de esperar, já retirou, mas pode voltar a colocar algo parecido


----------



## tonítruo (10 Nov 2022 às 12:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Quem diz que estamos a tornar num país desértico está bem enganado pois por este andar acredito mais num.pais pantanoso atão de Aveiro para cima....


A desertificação do país, com o avanço do aquecimento global, começa no sul e só depois é que progride para norte (relembro que uma porção significativa do Algarve e Baixo Alentejo ainda não atingiu 300mm desde o dia 1 de janeiro).
Mas, se não estou em erro, o litoral norte evitará de ter um clima desértico até nas projeções mais pessimistas. A sua posição geográfica torna demasiado fácil receber precipitação devido à sua proximidade do caminho das frentes das depressões do norte do Oceano Atlântico. No final das contas, uma região que tem 1200mm de precipitação anual e 15ºC de temperatura média anual teria de aquecer uns 5ºC e simultaneamente perder dois terços da precipitação para cair na classificação de clima árido (segundo a classificação climática de Köppen)...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2022 às 13:53)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ...andava eu no 8°ano e em setembro na descritiva do IPMA já aparecia aguaceiros que poderão ser de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela...
> Caminhamos para dezembro e nada de neve apenas chuva chuva chuva e mais chuva e chuva noutra vez.
> Quem diz que estamos a tornar num país desértico está bem enganado pois por este andar acredito mais num.pais pantanoso atão de Aveiro para cima....
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Já o Guterres o dizia que isto era um pântano, faz sentido para mais que é o presidente da ONU e numa cimeira sobre o clima e engana-se no discurso é porque certamente iria dizer Portugal é um pântano.


----------



## Marco pires (10 Nov 2022 às 13:57)

Secretário geral


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Nov 2022 às 14:08)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Quem diz que estamos a tornar num país desértico está bem enganado pois por este andar acredito mais num.pais pantanoso atão de Aveiro para cima....



Prémio "Donald Trump" do Meteopt...


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2022 às 14:17)

Apesar de sermos um país pequeno, não podemos olhar para fora da janela e generalizar. Nem a norte, nem a sul.
Neste momento tempos praticamente todo o litoral norte saturado de água, e boa parte do sul ainda ressequido.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Nov 2022 às 15:12)

AnDré disse:


> Apesar de sermos um país pequeno, não podemos olhar para fora da janela e generalizar. Nem a norte, nem a sul.
> Neste momento tempos praticamente todo o litoral norte saturado de água, e boa parte do sul ainda ressequido.
> 
> Ver anexo 2804


Pantanal de Aveiro pra cima!! 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Nov 2022 às 15:43)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Quem diz que estamos a tornar num país desértico está bem enganado pois por este andar acredito mais num.pais pantanoso atão de Aveiro para cima....
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


"Atão" não vês que sim...


----------



## frederico (10 Nov 2022 às 17:11)

tonítruo disse:


> A desertificação do país, com o avanço do aquecimento global, começa no sul e só depois é que progride para norte (relembro que uma porção significativa do Algarve e Baixo Alentejo ainda não atingiu 300mm desde o dia 1 de janeiro).
> Mas, se não estou em erro, o litoral norte evitará de ter um clima desértico até nas projeções mais pessimistas. A sua posição geográfica torna demasiado fácil receber precipitação devido à sua proximidade do caminho das frentes das depressões do norte do Oceano Atlântico. No final das contas, uma região que tem 1200mm de precipitação anual e 15ºC de temperatura média anual teria de aquecer uns 5ºC e simultaneamente perder dois terços da precipitação para cair na classificação de clima árido (segundo a classificação climática de Köppen)...


Nas piores projecções o Litoral Norte cairia para 800 e tal mm. Portanto ficaria com um clima idêntico ao clima das Beiras. Os meses de Junho e de Setembro passariam a ser meses secos, a estação seca passaria de 2 para 4 meses.

O Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve passariam a ter clima semi-árido idêntico ao clima do Levante espanhol, com 250 a 400 mm de precipitação.


----------



## frederico (10 Nov 2022 às 17:41)

No que diz respeito à vegetação, com as precipitações previstas nos piores cenários...

- O carvalho-roble não desapareceria mas ficaria restrito às serras do Litoral Norte. Com o tipo de propriedade que há na região e o excesso de humanização a espécie correria risco de extinção se não houver intervenção.

- A produção de eucalipto deixaria de ser produtiva.

- O sobreiro só seria viável no Centro, Litoral Norte e Terra Fria.

- A agricultura no Sul ficaria dependente do regadio, tal como sucede no Levante.

- As serras algarvias teriam de ser abandonadas e reflorestadas com cedros ou pinheiros de Aleppo, bem como parte do Baixo Alentejo.

- O montado subiria em latitude para as Beiras.

Com o regime de propriedade que há no Norte, Centro e Algarve seria uma situação muito difícil de gerir. A pequena propriedade e o minifúndio teriam de desaparecer... a população portuguesa não está preparada para isto.


----------



## Crazyrain (10 Nov 2022 às 18:22)

frederico disse:


> Nas piores projecções o Litoral Norte cairia para 800 e tal mm. Portanto ficaria com um clima idêntico ao clima das Beiras. Os meses de Junho e de Setembro passariam a ser meses secos, a estação seca passaria de 2 para 4 meses.
> 
> O Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve passariam a ter clima semi-árido idêntico ao clima do Levante espanhol, com 250 a 400 mm de precipitação.



Por aqui , os  meses de junho e setembro têm sido na maioria dos últimos anos normais ou acima da média em termos de precipitação  .


----------



## Crazyrain (10 Nov 2022 às 18:24)

frederico disse:


> No que diz respeito à vegetação, com as precipitações previstas nos piores cenários...
> 
> - O carvalho-roble não desapareceria mas ficaria restrito às serras do Litoral Norte. Com o tipo de propriedade que há na região e o excesso de humanização a espécie correria risco de extinção se não houver intervenção.
> 
> ...



Esse cenário deve estar muito distante , o carvalho roble continua a crescer um pouco por todo o lado de forma espontânea por todo o Alto Minho .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Nov 2022 às 18:31)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> "Atão" não vês que sim...


"Atão era pastor e casou-se."

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (10 Nov 2022 às 19:26)

Crazyrain disse:


> Esse cenário deve estar muito distante , o carvalho roble continua a crescer um pouco por todo o lado de forma espontânea por todo o Alto Minho .


 Se se confirmarem os piores cenários para 2100 isso vai mudar. Mas existem indícios de que já houve períodos secos em que a azinheira chegou à região Cantábrica e períodos húmidos em que o carvalho-roble chegou ao Atlas marroquino. Agora com a paisagem toda humanizada o desafio é outro.


----------



## Crazyrain (10 Nov 2022 às 20:08)

frederico disse:


> Se se confirmarem os piores cenários para 2100 isso vai mudar. Mas existem indícios de que já houve períodos secos em que a azinheira chegou à região Cantábrica e períodos húmidos em que o carvalho-roble chegou ao Atlas marroquino. Agora com a paisagem toda humanizada o desafio é outro.


Sim , a Terra não é um sistema estático e está em constante mudança . E depois de 2100 não é o fim da  história , novas transformações climáticas ocorrerão , mas isso já não é para a nossa geração nem para as seguintes.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Nov 2022 às 20:14)

Crazyrain disse:


> Sim , a Terra não é um sistema estático e está em constante mudança .


Exato, mas neste momento, essas mudanças estão a ocorrer principalmente devido á ação humana.


----------



## Crazyrain (10 Nov 2022 às 20:22)

Davidmpb disse:


> Exato, mas neste momento, essas mudanças estão a ocorrer principalmente devido á ação humana.



Concordo , mas isso a muito longo prazo também provocará uma resposta de todo o sistema terrestre . Embora seja sempre imprevisível , claro .


----------



## Crazyrain (10 Nov 2022 às 20:33)

Crazyrain disse:


> Por aqui , os  meses de junho e setembro têm sido na maioria dos últimos anos normais ou acima da média em termos de precipitação  .



Eu não sou especialista , mas num cenário pessimista  desses , com uma precipitação anual na ordem dos 800 mm seria catastrófico para  quase toda a Europa . Uma diminuição dessa ordem da precipitação no Litoral Norte teria forçosamente a ver com uma ampliação monstruosa da ação do AA ,  que abraçaria quase todo o Atlântico Norte . E isso também implicaria gravemente toda a Europa do Norte e Central/ Norte , que também dependem bastante das grandes depressões atlânticas.


----------



## frederico (10 Nov 2022 às 20:45)

Crazyrain disse:


> Eu não sou especialista , mas num cenário pessimista  desses , com uma precipitação anual na ordem dos 800 mm seria catastrófico para  quase toda a Europa . Uma diminuição dessa ordem da precipitação no Litoral Norte teria forçosamente a ver com uma ampliação monstruosa da ação do AA ,  que abraçaria quase todo o Atlântico Norte . E isso também implicaria gravemente toda a Europa do Norte e Central/ Norte , que também dependem bastante das grandes depressões atlânticas.


É possível que a França e o Sul de Inglaterra ficassem com menos água. Londres, por exemplo, poderia ter falta de água para abastecimento público. Na foz do Tamisa a precipitação média anual ronda os 500 a 550 mm e em Londres os 600 mm...


----------



## tonítruo (10 Nov 2022 às 22:57)

Crazyrain disse:


> Uma diminuição dessa ordem da precipitação no Litoral Norte teria forçosamente a ver com uma ampliação monstruosa da ação do AA ,  que abraçaria quase todo o Atlântico Norte .


Não acho que seja forçoso que tenha haver com uma ampliação da ação do AA. Pode ser por redução da ação das depressões, isto porque, tendo em conta que o Ártico está a aquecer a uma velocidade superior que o resto do mundo, o tamanho da massa de ar polar do Ártico seria inferior o que se traduziria numa migração do percurso médio das depressões do Atlântico ainda mais para norte, levando a uma menor ação sobre a Europa...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Nov 2022 às 11:36)

AnDré disse:


> Apesar de sermos um país pequeno, não podemos olhar para fora da janela e generalizar. Nem a norte, nem a sul.
> Neste momento tempos praticamente todo o litoral norte saturado de água, e boa parte do sul ainda ressequido.
> 
> Ver anexo 2804


No litoral norte, a continuar assim, vamos ter problemas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Nov 2022 às 13:04)

Acho que este mês tirando uns borrifos aqui e acola estará feito no sul. 
Dezembro e Janeiro ainda são incógnitas pois os modelos dao um bloqueio continental ou em latitudes mais a norte, ou seja um ANTICICLONE subido em latitude que tanto pode dar potentes cut offs a Sudoeste como pode dar tempo muito seco e ameno.


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2022 às 14:24)




----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2022 às 15:41)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> No litoral norte, a continuar assim, vamos ter problemas.



Não há no horizonte de duas semanas previsão de um evento concentrador de precipitação, mas sim uma normal sucessão espaçada de episódios de chuva sem grandes extremos. E para lá desse horizonte não há indicadores sazonais que apontem para pluviosidade acima da média.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2022 às 15:47)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Acho que este mês tirando uns borrifos aqui e acola estará feito no sul.
> Dezembro e Janeiro ainda são incógnitas pois os modelos dao um bloqueio continental ou em latitudes mais a norte, ou seja um ANTICICLONE subido em latitude que tanto pode dar potentes cut offs a Sudoeste como pode dar tempo muito seco e ameno.



Terça e Quinta da próxima semana trarão duas frentes com acumulados para o Algarve, o Sotavento menos beneficiado como sempre nas situações de Oeste com pós-frontais de Noroeste.


----------



## frederico (11 Nov 2022 às 17:35)

Este ano tenho notado um padrão atmosférico que parece cada vez mais comum, que passa pela injecção de ar seco do deserto africano na Península Ibérica e na Europa Ocidental, ao ponto de haver poeiras que atingem as ilhas britânicas. Normalmente na Europa quando temos fluxo de Leste este está mais associado a massas de ar da Europa Continental e da Rússia, e quando há entrada de ar africano o mais comum é estas massas de ar não irem além da Cordilheira Central ou das serras da Cordilheira Cantábrica. Em Outubro fiz uma viagem de avião onde era visível a massa de ar africana com as poeiras, em toda a Península Ibérica e a chegar quase a Inglaterra, acho que até tirei fotos. O que se está a passar este ano parece-me ser consequência desta injecção maciça de ar africano na atmosfera da Europa Ocidental, desde as ondas de calor à seca.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Nov 2022 às 20:16)

frederico disse:


> Este ano tenho notado um padrão atmosférico que parece cada vez mais comum, que passa pela injecção de ar seco do deserto africano na Península Ibérica e na Europa Ocidental, ao ponto de haver poeiras que atingem as ilhas britânicas. Normalmente na Europa quando temos fluxo de Leste este está mais associado a massas de ar da Europa Continental e da Rússia, e quando há entrada de ar africano o mais comum é estas massas de ar não irem além da Cordilheira Central ou das serras da Cordilheira Cantábrica. Em Outubro fiz uma viagem de avião onde era visível a massa de ar africana com as poeiras, em toda a Península Ibérica e a chegar quase a Inglaterra, acho que até tirei fotos. O que se está a passar este ano parece-me ser consequência desta injecção maciça de ar africano na atmosfera da Europa Ocidental, desde as ondas de calor à seca.


Pois tens a dorsal subida e o jet polar não cai em latitude. O que temos tido é um padrão completamente anormal ou se calhar começa a ser o novo normal. Já devia estar a chegar ar polar até Marrocos ! O arrefecimento que temos atualmente é único e exclusivo por quebra da radiação solar e não por massa de ar.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2022 às 22:43)

trovoadas disse:


> Pois tens a dorsal subida e o jet polar não cai em latitude. O que temos tido é um padrão completamente anormal ou se calhar começa a ser o novo normal. Já devia estar a chegar ar polar até Marrocos ! O arrefecimento que temos atualmente é único e exclusivo por quebra da radiação solar e não por massa de ar.


Espero que não seja o novo normal, ou estas mudanças serão muito mais abruptas e em poucos anos estaremos na ruína climática !!

Eu digo isto sem acreditar verdadeiramente, acho que as mudanças vão ser mais lentas e de forma subtil ... estaremos só num ano muito atípico?


----------



## jamestorm (12 Nov 2022 às 09:50)

StormRic disse:


> A perspectiva até 4ªfeira (a 120 horas) é o estabelecimento de uma corrente de Oeste, num padrão normal de Novembro.
> 
> Análise das 00h de hoje, circulação de Leste no continente, instabilidade do lado de lá da fronteira.
> A frente atlântica a cerca de 500 Km da costa estagna e ondula.
> ...


Isso quer dizer que vamos ter chuva?? E em que dias pode chover mesmo? 
Não consegui perceber bem, fica um pouco vago.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Nov 2022 às 10:27)

À medida que nos aproximamos dos eventos a tendência é para corte de precipitação no sul. As depressões estão muito a norte! Uma corrente de noroeste típica beneficiando essencialmente o norte penínsular. 
Mantendo-se este cenário poderá ser um mês muito seco no sul, pior que Outubro que foi um mês muito variável de zona para zona.
Isto é um filme tipíco a que já estamos habituados a assistir.
Forçosamente o fim de Novembro e Dezembro terão de ser chuvosos nem que seja apenas 1semana de precipitação. É que não há outra hipótese! Nunca vi os anos hidrológicos "virarem" em Janeiro mas alguém que já tenha presenciado isso que se acuse.


----------



## tonítruo (12 Nov 2022 às 11:52)

jamestorm disse:


> Isso quer dizer que vamos ter chuva?? E em que dias pode chover mesmo?
> Não consegui perceber bem, fica um pouco vago.


Tens chuva durante as frentes e aguaceiros depois das frentes frias, portanto se numa carta mostra uma frente que ainda não chegou ao local onde estás mas a carte seguinte (12 horas depois) mostra a frente já "atrás" do local, então quer dizer que o atravessou algures durante esse período de 12 horas.
A única imprecisão com essas cartas é que elas não mostram a intensidade das frentes, uma frente fria pode só provocar chuva fraca e outra provocar trovoada e chuva forte.
Tendo isto em conta, na área de Lisboa deve chover algures entre as 00-12h de segunda e algures entre as 12h de terça e 12h de quarta.


----------



## Crazyrain (12 Nov 2022 às 11:54)

trovoadas disse:


> À medida que nos aproximamos dos eventos a tendência é para corte de precipitação no sul. As depressões estão muito a norte! Uma corrente de noroeste típica beneficiando essencialmente o norte penínsular.
> Mantendo-se este cenário poderá ser um mês muito seco no sul, pior que Outubro que foi um mês muito variável de zona para zona.
> Isto é um filme tipíco a que já estamos habituados a assistir.
> Forçosamente o fim de Novembro e Dezembro terão de ser chuvosos nem que seja apenas 1semana de precipitação. É que não há outra hipótese! Nunca vi os anos hidrológicos "virarem" em Janeiro mas alguém que já tenha presenciado isso que se acuse.



No final de dezembro de 2013 / início de janeiro de 2014 , o padrão meteorológico virou no Norte.  No Sul também não virou ?


----------



## jamestorm (12 Nov 2022 às 12:17)

tonítruo disse:


> Tens chuva durante as frentes e aguaceiros depois das frentes frias, portanto se numa carta mostra uma frente que ainda não chegou ao local onde estás mas a carte seguinte (12 horas depois) mostra a frente já "atrás" do local, então quer dizer que o atravessou algures durante esse período de 12 horas.
> A única imprecisão com essas cartas é que elas não mostram a intensidade das frentes, uma frente fria pode só provocar chuva fraca e outra provocar trovoada e chuva forte.
> Tendo isto em conta, na área de Lisboa deve chover entre as 00-12h de segunda e entre as 12h de terça e 12h de quarta.


Obrigado pela explicação!


----------



## trovoadas (12 Nov 2022 às 12:24)

Crazyrain disse:


> No final de dezembro de 2013 / início de janeiro de 2014 , o padrão meteorológico virou no Norte.  No Sul também não virou ?


Não me recordo de ter sido um Inverno  chuvoso no sul. Recordo-me sim que chovia a potes no norte a partir de Dezembro pois saíu um empreteiro aqui de uma obra onde eu estava que foi para Santa Maria da Feira e andavam lá a fazer "scuba diving" literalmente   
Aliás foi a partir desse ano que começou o desastre dos Invernos secos!

Viragem, viragem só me recordo da de 2009 em que abriu a torneira antes do Natal e foi até Maio com todos os meses acima da média senão estou em erro.


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2022 às 14:24)

RCP 8.5 = cenário climático mais extremo  https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2022/11/221111103021.htm


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2022 às 14:45)

jamestorm disse:


> Isso quer dizer que vamos ter chuva?? E em que dias pode chover mesmo?
> Não consegui perceber bem, fica um pouco vago.





jamestorm disse:


> Obrigado pela explicação!



A análise frontal apenas dá uma ideia geral da circulação e do horário provável da chegada das linhas e centros de actividade, mas a informação sobre a probabilidade de chuva e previsão de acumulados tem de ser obtida noutras fontes, tais como a previsão 10 dias do IPMA ou as cartas e tabelas de precipitação acumulada obtidas dos vários modelos. 

Assim por alto, para Alenquer, Domingo ao fim da tarde e os dias de 3ª e 5ª são as maiores probabilidades de chuva, sendo que 5ªfeira ainda está a uma distância em que as previsões podem facilmente desviar-se, embora neste tipo de situação, corrente geral de Oeste, a margem de incerteza é mais reduzida que noutros casos.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2022 às 14:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Essa região tem cada evento torrencial. Imaginem lá chover assim em Lisboa, choveu um 1/10 disto foi o caos e o fim do mundo em cuecas.
> 
> @tonítruo , aproveita para alugares a canoa aos espanhóis.



Literalmente, "em cuecas" para atravessar as inundações... 
Pagaram os nossos vizinhos mediterrânicos pelo nosso São Martinho sem defeito...


----------



## tonítruo (12 Nov 2022 às 15:11)

Orion disse:


> RCP 8.5 = cenário climático mais extremo  https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2022/11/221111103021.htm


Não estou a perceber uma coisa, como é que o mapa b) menos o mapa a) resulta no mapa c)?
eu vejo um aumento sobre o mar a sul de Portugal mas depois diz que a diferença é negativa (o número de relâmpagos diminui)


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2022 às 16:10)

tonítruo disse:


> Não estou a perceber uma coisa, como é que o mapa b) menos o mapa a) resulta no mapa c)?
> eu vejo um aumento sobre o mar a sul de Portugal mas depois diz que a diferença é negativa (o número de relâmpagos diminui)



Provavelmente não publicaram as observações sobre o mar para não baralhar.


----------



## tonítruo (12 Nov 2022 às 16:15)

Orion disse:


> Provavelmente não publicaram as observações sobre o mar para não baralhar.


Bem, se era esse o objetivo conseguiram precisamente o contrário


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2022 às 16:21)

tonítruo disse:


> Bem, se era esse o objetivo conseguiram precisamente o contrário



Se calhar o motivo está no estudo. Falta ler


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2022 às 16:48)

> More than 1,400 people from the UK and US filled in questionnaires and were asked to name as many scientific professions as they could in five minutes - leading to 35 answers, ranging from zoologists to data scientists.
> 
> This list was then shown to people who were asked to rank on a scale of one to seven how competent, intelligent, skilled, likeable, warm, friendly, honest, sincere and trustworthy a person who did each job was.
> 
> Meteorologists came third bottom for the competence metric, with an average score of just 5.66. Sociologists, with a score of 5.46, and psychologists, on 5.55, were the only two to score worse.





> Epidemiologists ranked mid-table for competence, at 19th, with climatologists fifth bottom with a score just 0.02 higher than meteorologists.





> For morality, however, both meteorologists and nuclear physicists are in the bottom three, with the public having reservations about their moral compass. Only computer scientists (5.10) scored worse than nuclear physicists (5.13) and meteorologists (5.24) for morality.


----------



## tonítruo (12 Nov 2022 às 17:50)

Orion disse:


>



"Os meteorologistas são tão incompetentes ao ponto de não conseguirem prever o futuro em detalhe, não consigo ver o quão difícil pode ser simular o estado de cada uma das 1.09x10⁴⁴ moléculas de ar da atmosfera terrestre!" - Essencialmente o "argumento" a favor da incompetência dos meteorologistas de acordo com as pessoas que não sabem nada sobre a área...


----------



## frederico (12 Nov 2022 às 19:53)

Isto até ao final do mês está feio para o Sul. Haverá chuva dentro da média ou acima no Norte e Centro. O triângulo Açores-Canárias-Gibraltar está com anticiclone e portanto bloqueia a precipitação no Sul. Sem actividade nesta zona do atlântico a seca continuará no Sul da Península. O último período activo foi 2010-2011. A situação está feia com uma mortalidade elevada de sobreiros, azinheiras e pinheiros.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Nov 2022 às 20:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Não me recordo de ter sido um Inverno  chuvoso no sul. Recordo-me sim que chovia a potes no norte a partir de Dezembro pois saíu um empreteiro aqui de uma obra onde eu estava que foi para Santa Maria da Feira e andavam lá a fazer "scuba diving" literalmente
> Aliás foi a partir desse ano que começou o desastre dos Invernos secos!
> 
> Viragem, viragem só me recordo da de 2009 em que abriu a torneira antes do Natal e foi até Maio com todos os meses acima da média senão estou em erro.


Esse Inverno 2013/2014 foi seco no Algarve, Dezembro a precipitação variou entre 31 mm em Olhão e os 62 mm em Alte, Janeiro variou 39.1 mm em Lagoa e os 81.8 mm em Aljezur e Fevereiro variou entre os 27.5 mm em Faro (Aeroporto) e os 95.8 mm em Alte, só o mês de Abril foi chuvoso com cerca de 100 mm em Faro (Aeroporto).

O único ano que virou foi em 2009, no Inverno seguinte também foi bom, mas a partir daí tem sido uma desgraça, só se vier um milagre á 2009, neste momento, nem as previsões sazonais apresentam um sinal claro disso e com tanta chuva a Norte veremos se a torneira não fecha em Dezembro como tem sido habitual nos últimos anos. Uma cut.off como o leste de Espanha tem tido é que era bom, mas nem isso se vê.


----------



## GSM2046 (12 Nov 2022 às 22:40)

Imagem Airmass (22:30) do que vem amanhã de manhã. Interessante!


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Nov 2022 às 01:17)

Estamos a meio de Novembro e o cenário é o mesmo dos invernos passados. Sol e mais sol com uns dias de chuviscos.  Nao há paciência para um inverno atrás de outro assim


----------



## frederico (13 Nov 2022 às 01:18)

A Península Ibérica e o Magrebe precisam de umas belas varridelas de ar polar ou ar siberiano.


----------



## comentador (13 Nov 2022 às 13:24)

O Baixo Alentejo e partes do ALgarve estão condenados com as secas sucessivas. Os solos estão ressequidos. Necessitávamos de pelo menos 800 mm (pelo menos) para normalizar a região das secas anteriores, coisa que só por sonho!!! Se tivermos uns 250 mm ou 300mm será tudo e não sei se será. Cá estaremos pra assistir à desgraça.


----------



## comentador (13 Nov 2022 às 13:32)

Refinaria de Sines a bombar fumo há mais de 50 anos, será a culpada da seca destas duas regiões? Algarve e Baixo Alentejo? Ou será mesmo a evolução do clima? Mas evolução assim tão rápida na idade do planeta? Porque o Anticiclone dos Açores antes baixava e agora está cada vez mais fixo? Poluição, aumento da temperatura? Enfim questões pertinentes.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Nov 2022 às 13:58)

comentador disse:


> O Baixo Alentejo e partes do ALgarve estão condenados com as secas sucessivas. Os solos estão ressequidos. Necessitávamos de pelo menos 800 mm (pelo menos) para normalizar a região das secas anteriores, coisa que só por sonho!!! Se tivermos uns 250 mm ou 300mm será tudo e não sei se será. Cá estaremos pra assistir à desgraça.


Incrível, onde vão aqueles anos onde chovia tanto no Alentejo? Lembro me bem no Natal quando era miúdo nos ano 90, quase sempre chovia e bem por Beja.

Alenquer não nos podemos queixar este ano, tem estado a chover bem pela região Oeste - mas, tb por este lado já se mitiga por chuva, por isso...

Acho que a seca é agora sistémica em partes do país. Devíamos começar a pensar de outra forma. A fazer as coisas de outra maneira. Ainda há pouco tempo dizia o Embaixador de Israel em Lisboa, que por lá não há gota que se perca, têm a mais elevada taxa de aproveitamento de água e tem ensinado muitos outros países a poupar.

 Claro que Israel é um país rico e Portugal não se pode comparar à tecnologia que por lá existe, mas podíamos fazer tanto mais! Somos sempre pelo deixa andar, deixa estar...aqui nada resulta. Mentalidade de pobre.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Nov 2022 às 13:58)

Parece um mês com caraterísticas para ser idêntico a Outubro. Acumulados muito elevados previstos pelo ECM  para os do costume. 
Para aqui situação difícil de cair algo de jeito!


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2022 às 14:26)

Há que dar graças porque podia ter ocorrido um tornado cat. 25.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Nov 2022 às 17:16)

Vai chovendo bem aqui por São Martinho. Já a carregar bastante, não sei se é a frente já?


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2022 às 18:31)

Outono quente, primavera fresca.











Yakutsk... onde está o frio?


----------



## RP20 (13 Nov 2022 às 18:48)

jamestorm disse:


> Incrível, onde vão aqueles anos onde chovia tanto no Alentejo? Lembro me bem no Natal quando era miúdo nos ano 90, quase sempre chovia e bem por Beja.
> 
> Alenquer não nos podemos queixar este ano, tem estado a chover bem pela região Oeste - mas, tb por este lado já se mitiga por chuva, por isso...
> 
> ...


O que é chover bem? Com médias por volta dos 500 mm não acredito que nesses anos chovesse assim tão bem.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Nov 2022 às 20:18)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Parece um mês com caraterísticas para ser idêntico a Outubro. Acumulados muito elevados previstos pelo ECM  para os do costume.
> Para aqui situação difícil de cair algo de jeito!


Estes acumulados elevados no Norte agora  levam-me mesmo a querer que isto tem tendência a estabilizar lá para Dezembro com uma relativa semelhança a 2019. Eventualmente um ou outro sistema baixará em latitude mas pode nem chegar aos efeitos daquele sistema de Dezembro 2019 que rendeu 200 e tal mm's em muitos locais. 
Mesmo que caiam 100mm amanhã os efeitos nas barragens serão poucos. Ou vem uma brutidade de água( pouco provável) ou algo mais continuado no tempo ( também pouco provável)
Mas também não precisamos esperar muito...temos mês e meio para tirar uma ilação Climática e ver para onde isto caminha.
A mim ninguém me tira da cabeça que será um ano muito seco, pelo menos a sueste, a  avaliar pelos últimos 2anos menos maus na região. No atual cenário a agricultura está condenada em muitos locais do sul!


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Nov 2022 às 21:34)

trovoadas disse:


> No atual cenário a agricultura está condenada em muitos locais do sul!


A dessalinização será uma inevitabilidade nas próximas décadas.


----------



## tonítruo (13 Nov 2022 às 21:47)

jamestorm disse:


> Vai chovendo bem aqui por São Martinho. Já a carregar bastante, não sei se é a frente já?


A frente antecipou-se:


----------



## frederico (14 Nov 2022 às 00:03)

RP20 disse:


> O que é chover bem? Com médias por volta dos 500 mm não acredito que nesses anos chovesse assim tão bem.


Beja tinha 580 mm de média e houve anos muitos chuvosos nessa década como 1995 ou 1996, com cheias severas no Sul.

Não há depressões em frente a Lisboa ou no Golfo de Cádis logo não há chuva no Sul.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Nov 2022 às 00:09)

Sei que ainda falta, mas alguma alma generosa me poderá dar umas luzes sobre tendências para o estado de tempo na Covilhã para 24 e 25 de Novembro? Obrigadinha!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Nov 2022 às 00:16)

Pelo menos as minhas "previsões" até ao momento acertaram em cheio, com um cenário semelhante ao outono de 2019 à vista. Agora falta cumprir-se a profecia do inverno (e a ver se acontece mesmo)!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2022 às 13:36)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Pelo menos as minhas "previsões" até ao momento acertaram em cheio, com um cenário semelhante ao outono de 2019 à vista. Agora falta cumprir-se a profecia do inverno (e a ver se acontece mesmo)!


Se o brujito de Euskadi descobre que andas a fazer concorrência a ele, roga-te uma praga que não acertas mais.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Nov 2022 às 14:03)

As hipóteses de chuva consistente no sul são no dia 21 e mesmo assim com as devidas reservas. Falta muito tempo ainda!
O Anti-ciclone não desarma a sudoeste!


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2022 às 14:53)

Fatalismos relativamente à temperatura até que são compreensíveis. O mesmo não se aplica à precipitação.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Nov 2022 às 15:41)

Orion disse:


> Fatalismos relativamente à temperatura até que são compreensíveis. O mesmo não se aplica à precipitação.


Porque toda a água que cai é bem vinda, já frio e calor extremos são mortais..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Nov 2022 às 18:06)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Porque toda a água que cai é bem vinda, já frio e calor extremos são mortais..


Assim como as cheias além de mortais traz prejuízos para as pessoas.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2022 às 18:12)

Inundações​Chuvas fortes podem causar cheias nos próximos dias no Norte e Centro.​Hoje às 15:04.

*A Proteção Civil alertou hoje para a possibilidade de ocorrência de cheias e deslizamento de terras devido à previsão para os próximos de dias de chuva persistente e "por vezes forte", em especial nas regiões do Norte e Centro.*

Num aviso à população, a Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil (ANEPC) dá conta que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) prevê, para os próximos dias, chuva persistente e "por vezes forte" em especial no Norte e Centro, vento que será mais intenso no litoral, a norte do Cabo Raso e nas terras altas e agitação marítima, com ondulação de noroeste até cinco metros a partir da próxima madrugada no litoral norte e centro e a partir da tarde de terça-feira na região sul.

A ANEPC indica também que os acumulados nas próximas 72 horas vão ser mais expressivos nas bacias do Minho, Lima, Cávado, Ave, Tâmega, Paiva, Vouga, Mondego e Douro, podendo ocorrer variações significativas dos níveis hidrométricos nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis.

Face a esta situação, a ANEPC alerta para a ocorrência de inundações em zonas urbanas, de cheias, deslizamentos e derrocadas motivados pela infiltração da água, podendo ser potenciados pela remoção do coberto vegetal na sequência dos incêndios rurais, bem como o arrastamento para as vias rodoviárias de objetos soltos ou desprendimento de estruturas móveis ou deficientemente fixadas por causa de episódios de vento forte.

A Proteção Civil sugere ainda à população a adoção de comportamentos adequados, em particular nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis, como a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais, fixação de estruturas soltas e especial cuidado na circulação junto de áreas arborizadas e em zonas ribeirinhas.

Segundo a ANEPC, deve ser adotada uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias.









						Chuvas fortes podem causar cheias nos próximos dias no Norte e Centro
					

A Proteção Civil alertou hoje para a possibilidade de ocorrência de cheias e deslizamento de terras devido à previsão para os próximos de dias de chuva persistente e "por vezes forte", em especial nas regiões do Norte e Centro.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Cesar (14 Nov 2022 às 20:59)

Só falta ser nomeada alguma depressão.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Nov 2022 às 21:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Assim como as cheias além de mortais traz prejuízos para as pessoas.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Estás mesmo a querer comparar a quantidade de gente que morre de cheias em Portugal com a quantidade de gente que morre por ondas de calor e de frio?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Nov 2022 às 21:47)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Estás mesmo a querer comparar a quantidade de gente que morre de cheias em Portugal com a quantidade de gente que morre por ondas de calor e de frio?











						O dia que mudou a Madeira para sempre [grande reportagem]
					

Dez anos volvidos desde as grandes cheias que mataram 51 pessoas e desalojaram 600 na Madeira, ainda há cinco corpos por descobrir, cinco famílias por realojar, feridos à espera de cirurgia e máquinas a trabalhar nas ribeiras




					www.google.com
				




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (14 Nov 2022 às 22:45)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Estás mesmo a querer comparar a quantidade de gente que morre de cheias em Portugal com a quantidade de gente que morre por ondas de calor e de frio?


E será que toda a gente que morre no inverno ou verao é devido à propria temperatura? Já parece das pessoas que morriam de doencas associadas e o motivo era a covid 19

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Nov 2022 às 23:10)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O dia que mudou a Madeira para sempre [grande reportagem]
> 
> 
> Dez anos volvidos desde as grandes cheias que mataram 51 pessoas e desalojaram 600 na Madeira, ainda há cinco corpos por descobrir, cinco famílias por realojar, feridos à espera de cirurgia e máquinas a trabalhar nas ribeiras
> ...


E continuam a ser menos...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Nov 2022 às 23:49)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> E continuam a ser menos...


Já nem falo das cheias aqui ao lado já vizinha Espanha...
A tendência é para infelizmente estes eventos de precipitação intensa e persistente vir a agravar ao longo dos anos.

Nem tanto nem tão pouco.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 06:21)

Cesar disse:


> Só falta ser nomeada alguma depressão.



Se as houver, será mais pela precipitação acumulada em várias horas, talvez também pela agitação marítima, menos pelo vento.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 06:24)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Já nem falo das cheias aqui ao lado já vizinha Espanha...
> A tendência é para infelizmente estes eventos de precipitação intensa e persistente vir a agravar ao longo dos anos.
> 
> Nem tanto nem tão pouco.
> ...



No entanto, historicamente, os eventos mais trágicos devidos à precipitação já contam bastantes anos. Nunca esquecer os Novembro de 1967 e 1983, ou o Outubro de 1997, estes no Continente.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Nov 2022 às 07:46)

StormRic disse:


> No entanto, historicamente, os eventos mais trágicos devidos à precipitação já contam bastantes anos. Nunca esquecer os Novembro de 1967 e 1983, ou o Outubro de 1997, estes no Continente.


E que continuemos a não os presenciar!!
Eu sinceramente acho que desse o início de outono vamos com Record de avisos por parte do IPMA devido à chuva e vento.

Amanhã não me admirava nada que colocassem o aviso vermelho devido a precipitação mas veremos...

Mais um.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 16:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Eu sinceramente acho que desse o início de outono vamos com Record de avisos por parte do IPMA devido à chuva e vento.



Isso tem-se reflectido nos acumulados horários. Sem estatísticas ainda, mas a profusão de valores superiores a 10 mm, 15 mm ou até mais, quase em todas as frentes e linhas que passam, parece-me maior do que o habitual, do vale do Tejo para norte, especialmente ao longo do litoral e serras próximas.


----------



## raposo_744 (15 Nov 2022 às 19:41)

aqui tem superado


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2022 às 12:50)

A chuva significativa para o sul vai desaparecendo novamente dos 2 principais modelos...
Mais 10 dias com pouco mais do que aguaceiros fracos/chuviscos


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Nov 2022 às 14:10)

trovoadas disse:


> A chuva significativa para o sul vai desaparecendo novamente dos 2 principais modelos...
> Mais 10 dias com pouco mais do que aguaceiros fracos/chuviscos


Vamos ter que levar com 10 dias agora assim do céu nublado, húmido... Mas sem chuva ou com chuviscos... Bom para dormir. 
Para Dezembro será esperar para ver, as oscilações nos modelos sazonais são enormes e com isso o risco de falhanço das mesmas é evidente... 
Não vale a pena dramas..


----------



## Mr.Jet (16 Nov 2022 às 14:35)

Tem um forista na região mais quente e seca do país que se queixa muito da falta chuva e tem outro numa das regiões mais húmidas que se queixa imenso do excesso de chuva e falta de sol.

Já pensaram em trocar de vidas? Cada um ficava com o emprego e casa do outro, e pronto, problema resolvido. Trocar de companheira/o, isso já é melhor perguntar  primeiro antes da troca


----------



## tonítruo (16 Nov 2022 às 15:17)

@trovoadas o quê que está escrito na tua imagem de perfil? a resolução é demasiado baixa para conseguir ler...


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2022 às 19:14)

Mr.Jet disse:


> Tem um forista na região mais quente e seca do país que se queixa muito da falta chuva e tem outro numa das regiões mais húmidas que se queixa imenso do excesso de chuva e falta de sol.
> 
> Já pensaram em trocar de vidas? Cada um ficava com o emprego e casa do outro, e pronto, problema resolvido. Trocar de companheira/o, isso já é melhor perguntar  primeiro antes da troca


A sugestão já foi feita várias vezes, mas só no que toca a trocar de sítio 
*sem sucesso até à data*


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2022 às 19:48)

Mr.Jet disse:


> Tem um forista na região mais quente e seca do país que se queixa muito da falta chuva e tem outro numa das regiões mais húmidas que se queixa imenso do excesso de chuva e falta de sol.
> 
> Já pensaram em trocar de vidas? Cada um ficava com o emprego e casa do outro, e pronto, problema resolvido. Trocar de companheira/o, isso já é melhor perguntar  primeiro antes da troca


Tiveste uma carrada de gostos com bacoradas...tas no seguimento livre estás à vontade


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2022 às 19:53)

tonítruo disse:


> @trovoadas o quê que está escrito na tua imagem de perfil? a resolução é demasiado baixa para conseguir ler...


Boa pergunta já não me lembro é procurar a imagem original...deve ser algo sábio


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2022 às 21:52)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Nov 2022 às 07:49)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tonítruo (17 Nov 2022 às 09:10)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É caso para dizer que 24 de novembro será mesmo "WET"


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2022 às 15:21)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Continuação dos restos das frentes no sul do país



Esta sinóptica não é de todo favorável ao sul, e quanto mais a sul pior, apesar de tudo ainda deve chover alguma coisa, não sendo o ideal ou desejável, sempre é melhor que nada.

Além disso há sempre lugar para o imprevisto ou surpresa e até chover mais que o modelado em algumas zonas.


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2022 às 15:30)

https://phys.org/news/2022-11-earth-temperature-millennia.html & https://phys.org/news/2022-11-world-roots-shallower-global.html & https://phys.org/news/2022-11-salt-important-cold-polar-temperatures.html & https://phys.org/news/2022-11-hundreds-thousands-tons-bacteria-glaciers.html


----------



## jamestorm (18 Nov 2022 às 00:02)

Parece que tem chovido muito? A verdade é que ainda estamos longe da média e para recuperar totalmente de tão grave seca, tem de chover muito mais!

Estranhamente, já oiço muita gente no dia a dia a queixar-se da chuva este ano. As pessoas perderam a noção totalmente do que é o clima neste retângulo. 
https://www.jn.pt/nacional/nesta-primeira-quinzena-choveu-apenas-45-do-normal-15362941.html


----------



## RP20 (18 Nov 2022 às 00:30)

jamestorm disse:


> Parece que tem chovido muito? A verdade é que ainda estamos longe da média e para recuperar totalmente de tão grave seca, tem de chover muito mais!
> 
> Estranhamente, já oiço muita gente no dia a dia a queixar-se da chuva este ano. As pessoas perderam a noção totalmente do que é o clima neste retângulo.
> https://www.jn.pt/nacional/nesta-primeira-quinzena-choveu-apenas-45-do-normal-15362941.html


Que notícia estranha, além de só dar para ler o titulo sem pagar, o que quer dizer realmente chover 45% do normal nos primeiros 15 dias?


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2022 às 00:43)

jamestorm disse:


> Parece que tem chovido muito? A verdade é que ainda estamos longe da média e para recuperar totalmente de tão grave seca, tem de chover muito mais!
> 
> Estranhamente, já oiço muita gente no dia a dia a queixar-se da chuva este ano. As pessoas perderam a noção totalmente do que é o clima neste retângulo.
> https://www.jn.pt/nacional/nesta-primeira-quinzena-choveu-apenas-45-do-normal-15362941.html


Dizer que choveu apenas 45% do normal, e colocar uma imagem das inundações de Águeda é de quem realmente perdeu a noção...

É que Águeda ao 16o dia do mês superou a média mensal para Novembro. E se a 31 de Outubro já não estava em seca meteorológica, muito menos agora.


----------



## Cesar (18 Nov 2022 às 07:08)

Daqui a uns dias os rios e ribeiros já galgam as margens.


----------



## clone (18 Nov 2022 às 16:16)

jamestorm disse:


> Parece que tem chovido muito? A verdade é que ainda estamos longe da média e para recuperar totalmente de tão grave seca, tem de chover muito mais!
> 
> Estranhamente, já oiço muita gente no dia a dia a queixar-se da chuva este ano. As pessoas perderam a noção totalmente do que é o clima neste retângulo.
> https://www.jn.pt/nacional/nesta-primeira-quinzena-choveu-apenas-45-do-normal-15362941.html


----------



## Orion (18 Nov 2022 às 17:07)

Se não me engano, isto é novidade  https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/cosmoit.php?ech=1&mode=52&map=20

Intro  https://ims.gov.il/en/COSMO & https://www.dwd.de/EN/research/weat...ediction_modells/regional_model_cosmo_eu.html



> The regional model COSMO-EU forms, together with the global model ICON and the high resolution model COSMO-DE the core of the numerical weather prediction (NWP) suite of DWD.





> Thus COSMO-EU is the most important NWP model of the DWD for the forecast range 1 to 3 days ahead.



Como é baseado no IFS/ECMWF, pode ser complementar ao AROME.

Parece ser um modelo obscuro mas tem particular importância  https://www.efas.eu/en/meteorological-forecasts


----------



## frederico (18 Nov 2022 às 19:55)

Os lamentos nas redes sociais mostram o falhanço do Ensino Básico português. As pessoas não conhecem o clima do próprio país. O Noroeste pode ter 2000 mm em anos chuvoso junto à costa e 4 a 5 mil mm nas serras. E esta chuva cai agora, entre Outubro e Abril. Pelos vistos carradas de portugueses não sabem isto. Já houve no passado meses com 30 dias com precipitação em Portugal. Aliás a média de dias com precipitação no Litoral Norte é de 15 dias por mês nos meses de Inverno. Quem não gosta vá viver para o Baixo Alentejo, para o Algarve ou para a Andaluzia.


----------



## frederico (18 Nov 2022 às 19:56)

Quem tem razões de sobra para lamentos são os algarvios e os alentejanos, e também os transmontanos.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2022 às 20:10)

RP20 disse:


> Que notícia estranha, além de só dar para ler o titulo sem pagar, o que quer dizer realmente chover 45% do normal nos primeiros 15 dias?





AnDré disse:


> Dizer que choveu apenas 45% do normal, e colocar uma imagem das inundações de Águeda é de quem realmente perdeu a noção...
> 
> É que Águeda ao 16o dia do mês superou a média mensal para Novembro. E se a 31 de Outubro já não estava em seca meteorológica, muito menos agora.



Claramente devem referir-se à média de todo o continente, ou à média de algum período de tempo não especificado. Para ler notícias com títulos destes, francamente não me apetece pagar...


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2022 às 20:33)

Orion disse:


> https://phys.org/news/2022-11-earth-temperature-millennia.html & https://phys.org/news/2022-11-world-roots-shallower-global.html & https://phys.org/news/2022-11-salt-important-cold-polar-temperatures.html & https://phys.org/news/2022-11-hundreds-thousands-tons-bacteria-glaciers.html



Quatro artigos fascinantes, obrigado pelos links, como sempre.

O primeiro pode empolgar ao princípio, pela perspectiva de se tratar de um mecanismo de auto-regulação num intervalo de tempo que ainda desse esperança à presente crise climática. Mas quando se lê que se trata de um efeito a dezenas ou centenas de milhares de anos... Só podia ser nestes intervalos de tempo, de resto, visto relacionar-se com um processo de formação de rochas sedimentares. 

A libertação das bactérias contidas nos glaciares em derretimento não parece preocupante, visto que a esmagadora maioria delas será eliminada pela exposição solar directa. No entanto isso representa absorção de calor.

Muito interessante é, sem dúvida, o papel da salinidade na capacidade de formação de gelo nas regiões polares oceânicas, Ártico em especial, e de como o derreter do gelo terrestre e o aumento da precipitação na região ártica (entrada de água não salina) criarem um mecanismo de regulação contrariando a menor congelação superficial do oceano devida à subida das temperaturas no aquecimento global. 

E ainda mais interessante, e ao mesmo tempo mais preocupante, é a diminuição da profundidade atingida no solo pelos sistemas radiculares das plantas (8 cm actualmente, em relação a um ecossistema sem intervenção humana). Em 2100 essa diminuição poderá atingir os 30 cm. Entre as inúmeras consequências dessa diminuição da profundidade do solo radicular estão a menor capacidade do solo em armazenar carbono e água, menor e mais lenta formação de solo e decréscimo da disponibilidade em nutrientes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2022 às 23:38)

frederico disse:


> Quem tem razões de sobra para lamentos são os algarvios e os alentejanos, e também os transmontanos.


Nunca ouviste dizer que não se deve chorar sobre o leite derramado e ao preço que está o leite pior ainda.

Lamentos atrai mais lamentos, bebam uns copos e sejam felizes.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2022 às 16:01)

Muito má esta saída do GFS de hoje, 06z: baixou os acumulados gerais e fecha a torneira a partir de dia 25 até ao fim do período de previsão (dia 6), para quase todo o território, excepto o Noroeste. Cut-off's nem vê-las. Felizmente são previsões a mais de 120 horas, portanto...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Nov 2022 às 16:49)

StormRic disse:


> Muito má esta saída do GFS de hoje, 06z: baixou os acumulados gerais e fecha a torneira a partir de dia 25 até ao fim do período de previsão (dia 6), para quase todo o território, excepto o Noroeste. Cut-off's nem vê-las. Felizmente são previsões a mais de 120 horas, portanto...


Já chega penso eu. 
3 semanas de chuva praticamente consecutiva pelo LN.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2022 às 17:31)

GFS 12z reabre a hipótese de cut-off a 180 horas, no dia 28.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Nov 2022 às 18:01)

StormRic disse:


> GFS 12z reabre a hipótese de cut-off a 180 horas, no dia 28.


Saída operacional muito desfasada pois com o Ensemble corta ainda mais a precipitação!


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2022 às 21:21)

stormy disse:


> A regra de ouro é olhar para os ensembles, especialmente o EPS/GEFS, que são os melhores, e ver o que se passa nas latitudes altas.
> Anomalias positivas do geopotencial entre os 55-70ºN e os 50ºW-40ºE são sempre para desconfiar.
> Se bater certo com o que se passa nos trópicos, MJO, ainda mais se desconfia.
> 
> ...


Ou seja não dá pra ficar descansado com a tua análise. Fico sobretudo com  preocupação por um janeiro e Fevereiro secos. Se assim for, vai ser difícil a recuperação de barragens e aquíferos, sobretudo a Sul.

Aqui no Centro, Outubro teve precipitação acima da média e claramente estamos já em recuperação, mas se a coisa começar a falhar e a chuva perder consistência ou desaparecer, nos próximos tempos, voltamos a ficar em maus lençóis.

Um Janeiro e Fevereiro ambos com bloqueio anticiclónico, é sempre um mau sinal no nosso clima, mas será desastroso quando precisamos de recuperar da valente seca que tivemos.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2022 às 23:38)

Boa noite.

Se a siberiana se confirmar, creio estarmos na eminência de uma 2ª parte do inverno mais húmida, com entradas polares a coroar as nossas serras de branco.
Um arrefecimento continental pode despoletar o choque de massas de ar e providenciar as tão ansiadas Cut-Offs para o sul do país.
Veremos o decorrer das próximas semanas.
Bom seguimento meteorológico e excelente semana   (menos para os membros que estejam no Catar nesta altura)


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2022 às 01:12)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Saída operacional muito desfasada pois com o Ensemble corta ainda mais a precipitação!



Olha aqui o culpado a sair do descanso, no dia 25...


----------



## tonítruo (21 Nov 2022 às 09:26)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Já chega penso eu.
> 3 semanas de chuva praticamente consecutiva pelo LN.


Eu só tive 4 dias de chuva nesse período e cerca de 35mm


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Nov 2022 às 11:38)

Bom dia

Aconselho todos os membros do forúm a consultarem os meteogramas do GFS das suas diferentes localizações. Espero que não estremeçam muito


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Nov 2022 às 12:54)

tonítruo disse:


> Eu só tive 4 dias de chuva nesse período e cerca de 35mm


Pelo LN.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tonítruo (21 Nov 2022 às 17:24)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Aconselho todos os membros do forúm a consultarem os meteogramas do GFS das suas diferentes localizações. Espero que não estremeçam muito


Se a temperatura estivesse em Kelvin seria uma boa previsão do tempo para um asteroide


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 02:36)

O GFS parece uma vara verde continuamente oscilando entre dois extremos, incapaz de estabilizar num meio termo.
Cada saída vai para o oposto da anterior. Aí está a 18z a negar tudo o que apareceu na 12z para lá do início de Dezembro.
Mas ainda há uma perturbação no dia 27.


----------



## Cesar (22 Nov 2022 às 06:51)

Quer dizer poderemos continuar com chuva o que já é bom.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Nov 2022 às 07:22)

Que estabilize com o AA e temperaturas negativas para acontecer novamente um janeiro há maneira!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2022 às 12:53)

Baseado na água precipitável, é um rio atmosférico óbvio.






Baseado no IVT, depende de onde se está.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2022 às 13:06)

Para completar, o jetstream brutal que está sobre o Atlântico agora, com a massa fria continental que veio dos EUA a encontrar o ar húmido e quente do oceano. Mais termodinâmica que isto é impossível  






Os voos intercontinentais devem ser rapidos hoje...


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 19:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Os voos intercontinentais devem ser rapidos hoje...



Já cheguei a levar menos de 6h em tempos, à boleia deste jet...


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2022 às 20:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @"Charneca" Mundial , qual é a tua previsão para Dezembro?


Também temos de perguntar ao brujito.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2022 às 21:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim, seria mesmo a chave e com a localização perfeita a SW de Sagres, aliás os acumulados que mostravam essa saída, rondariam os 90-100 mm em todo o Algarve, que seria excelente, tem que vir algo assim para mudar o panorama a Sul e dada a dança do AA veremos o que vai acontecer nas próximas semanas. No ano passado, até choveu razoavelmente na semana do Natal, mas ainda ficou longe da média.


Por acaso guardei o mapa dos acumulados previstos nessa run.  É, sem dúvida, aquilo que faz falta, veremos o que acontece. 
Fica o registo:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Nov 2022 às 21:29)

Neste momento tirando uma saída operacional bem desfasada nas últimas runs de facto mostra uma migração do anticiclone para latitudes mais a norte, mas não mostra um enfraquecimento do AA suficiente, o que com essa configuração beneficiará bem mais o Mediterrâneo!


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Nov 2022 às 01:27)

Continuamos sem esperanças de mudança


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Nov 2022 às 02:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Finalmente, o padrão actual vai ser quebrado e veremos que volta é que isto vai dar e o que vai acontecer em Dezembro. Os modelos mostram o AA a querer migrar para Norte, mas dada ainda a distância temporal nada é certo, mas parece-me que Dezembro poderá ser mais favorável a cut-off's no Sul do que foi em Outubro e Novembro em que existiu uma circulação forte de Oeste em latitudes mais altas que beneficiou claramente as regiões do Norte e Centro.
> 
> @"Charneca" Mundial , qual é a tua previsão para Dezembro?


A minha previsão enquanto bruxo vidente é que dezembro trará mudanças ao nível do tempo e que serão para durar (incluindo precipitação). Nos últimos tivemos algumas oportunidades para o casal dos Santos Pedro e Bárbara deixarem algo pelo sul do país no Inverno, mas depois veio o Santo Antílope estragar tudo uns dias depois. À enésima é de vez! 
Também, segundo a meticulosa análise que fiz aos astros no outro dia, a cada 21 anos ocorre um ano hidrológico espetacular. Ora, 2000/2001 foi há 21 anos... quem sabe? Inclusive alguns dos astros neste momento são os canários que os meus pais tinham e que me ajudavam nalgumas previsões, portanto a credibilidade do firmamento só aumentou nos últimos tempos!  

Enquanto pessoa normal com nome de origem judaica, posso dizer que tudo isto que afirmei é uma grande tanga e eu só fui consultar os modelos a longo prazo e ensembles para verificar algumas tendências e criar uma espécie de "previsão". É mais ou menos o mesmo que o _brujito_ ("sorgin txikia") faz, mas neste caso aqui para a Charneca e não tanto para o País Basco. E sim, eu próprio tendo não acreditar nas minhas predições porque, se acreditasse muito nelas, depois precisaria de andar a tomar doses de "copium", e isso seria péssimo!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Nov 2022 às 02:25)

Nos dias de hoje, no Algarve, só chove quando o rei faz anos, ou seja, em certas ocasiões raras. Veremos o que acontece se Portugal chegar à semi-final do Mundial - pode ser que o Santo Antílope tenha piedade dos algarvios e alentejanos e deixe de dar marradas no São Pedro por estar a querer ir para sul do Rio do Esquecimento (que nos dias de hoje é o Rio Tejo, e não o Rio Lethes)!


----------



## Stormlover (23 Nov 2022 às 05:27)

Em principio vamos ter uma pausa na precipitação e vento a partir do final da semana, mas não deverá durar muito pelo que se observa. Apesar de no sul estarmos com um grande défice ainda, grande parte do norte e centro já está com os solos saturados, aqui pela Caparica por exemplo as poças da chuva que secavam em menos de nada em Outubro, agora são quase permanentes. Fará bem esta paragem temporária. 
Uma curiosidade, também existem apreciadores de meteorologia no mundo animal ,o gatito estava muito bem a levar com a brisa na minha ronda para filmar o estado do tempo, não gostou no entanto de ser observado. 
PS: A colónia de gatos daqui é alimentada e têm muitos abrigos, ele está mesmo ali porque quer, provavelmente é um meteolouco de 4 patas.


----------



## tonítruo (23 Nov 2022 às 09:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Por acaso guardei o mapa dos acumulados previstos nessa run.  É, sem dúvida, aquilo que faz falta, veremos o que acontece.
> Fica o registo:


Mesmo com uma cut-off a sudoeste de Sagres, o Litoral Norte tem tanta chuva como no sul


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2022 às 10:38)

---


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Nov 2022 às 12:28)

Orion disse:


> ---


O que estes mapas significam?
Obg

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Nov 2022 às 12:29)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O que estes mapas significam?
> Obg
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Continuação de rios atmosféricos?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2022 às 14:02)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O que estes mapas significam?
> Obg
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Humidade relativa (e ventos) a 850hPa/~1500m; 700hPa/~3000m; 500hPa/~5.500m e 300hPa/~9000m.

Publiquei para se ter noção da configuração da massa nebulosa (mais intensa e tendencialmente mais estreita em altitude). No continente, a nebulosidade tende a curvar para norte em altitude.

Por exemplo, as imagens de satélite são sempre interessantes mas não dizem muito:






Radar é essencial mas não é tudo em termos de previsão:






Pelo perfil vertical de hoje, na altura e na localidade assinalada, se calhar alguma precipitação não chegou ao solo devido ao ar seco nas camadas mais baixas da atmosfera.

Está basicamente relacionado com previsão vs observação.


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2022 às 14:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Continuação de rios atmosféricos?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



O tempo que abominas está quase a terminar


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2022 às 14:23)

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici..._ClimateChanche_RenewableEnergies_Azores.html






Tivesse eu nascido 100 anos mais cedo, se calhar tinha feito bonecos de neve no calhau. Calhau, porque não existia avenida em 1900.







Sabe-se lá quando é que o globo vai arrefecer. Para alguns, já estamos numa era glaciar e nem sabemos...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Nov 2022 às 18:43)

Orion disse:


> O tempo que abominas está quase a terminar




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2022 às 20:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Para completar, o jetstream brutal que está sobre o Atlântico agora, com a massa fria continental que veio dos EUA a encontrar o ar húmido e quente do oceano. Mais termodinâmica que isto é impossível
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isso dará chuvinha no retângulo para quando?? Ahah


----------



## Cesar (24 Nov 2022 às 08:48)

O Inverno promete entrar em força vamos ver.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Nov 2022 às 08:58)

Cesar disse:


> O Inverno promete entrar em força vamos ver.


A atmosfera está se reorganizando e ainda não se sabe o que daí virá.. 
Pode vir um bloqueio ESCANDINAVO QUE juntamente com o AA potenciaria cutt offs a Sudoeste ou então fortalecer o AA sob o escandinavo e não haver cut offs. 
Neste momento não vale a pena ligar a previsões a mais de 190h


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Nov 2022 às 11:21)

Cesar disse:


> O Inverno promete entrar em força vamos ver.


Só acredito quando vir.... sinceramente depois de tantas desilusões ja nao tenho esperança


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Nov 2022 às 11:26)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Só acredito quando vir.... sinceramente depois de tantas desilusões ja nao tenho esperança


Isto vindo da mesma pessoa que disse que uma semana inteira de temperaturas acima dos 40 era uma desilusão... Foi dito e está aqui no fórum.


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2022 às 15:47)

Diversos dias de nebulosidade, em todo o território.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2022 às 16:06)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A atmosfera está se reorganizando e ainda não se sabe o que daí virá..
> Pode vir um bloqueio ESCANDINAVO QUE juntamente com o AA potenciaria cutt offs a Sudoeste ou então fortalecer o AA sob o escandinavo e não haver cut offs.
> Neste momento não vale a pena ligar a previsões a mais de 190h





RedeMeteo disse:


> Só acredito quando vir.... sinceramente depois de tantas desilusões ja nao tenho esperança




GFS pessimista quanto aos dez primeiros dias de Dezembro (saída 06z), e para o extremo Sul nada até ao fim de Novembro.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (24 Nov 2022 às 16:28)

Albifriorento disse:


> Isto vindo da mesma pessoa que disse que uma semana inteira de temperaturas acima dos 40 era uma desilusão... Foi dito e está aqui no fórum.


Culpa é daqueles que ainda lhe ligam.. Eu ainda liguei, agora meto um smile a rir e sigo


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2022 às 18:18)

StormRic disse:


> GFS pessimista quanto aos dez primeiros dias de Dezembro (saída 06z), e para o extremo Sul nada até ao fim de Novembro.


E piorou, como se se imaginasse possível, ainda mais na saída das 12z.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (24 Nov 2022 às 19:08)

ECMWF excelente para o Algarve e Alentejo, veremos...


----------



## GSM2046 (24 Nov 2022 às 20:15)

Belo panorama para os próximos dias (imagem das 20:00)


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2022 às 20:29)

Neste momento, a previsão do ECM a 42 dias, mostra anomalia positiva na precipitação nas semanas de 05/12 a 12/12, de 12/12 a 19/12 e 19/12 a 26/12 em particular nas regiões do Centro e Sul, nesta actualização feita hoje.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Nov 2022 às 22:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Neste momento, a previsão do ECM a 42 dias, mostra anomalia positiva na precipitação nas semanas de 05/12 a 12/12, de 12/12 a 19/12 e 19/12 a 26/12 em particular nas regiões do Centro e Sul, nesta actualização feita hoje.


Isso é com base na seguinte aspecto, um bloqueio no Atlântico, com migração do AA mais para Oeste e sobretudo supostamente por uma Scandy (bloqueio escandinavo) que originária cut offs a oeste ou Sudoeste de Portugal. 
Ora basta que o AA não se desloque para oeste e sobretudo que o anti-ciclone escandinavo não se estenda em cristã até ao Reino Unido, que teremos um bloqueio continental gigante.


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2022 às 05:31)

GSM2046 disse:


> Belo panorama para os próximos dias (imagem das 20:00)


Permito-me discordar: o que consideras "belo"? Se for perspectivas de chuva para onde ainda choveu pouco (Alentejo e Algarve) esse sistema frontal  que embeleza a imagem (concordo) vai chegar cá no domingo quase desfeito pelo AA:


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2022 às 15:36)

O complexo plano da estratégia Atlântica deixa a Península Ibérica "fora de jogo"... 







... até Dezembro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Nov 2022 às 18:13)

Até ao momento e falando em concreto para o inicio de Dezembro apenas temos muita parra e pouca uva..


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2022 às 18:19)

1 dia de sol e o fórum fica tão calminho


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Nov 2022 às 18:43)

Aproveitem para ver os meteogramas e sonhar com o elemento branco.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2022 às 18:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Aproveitem para ver os meteogramas e sonhar com o elemento branco.


Pois, a mais de 300 h, portanto vale pouco neste momento.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Nov 2022 às 18:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois, a mais de 300 h, portanto vale pouco neste momento.


Neste momento todas as previsões acima das 144h devem ser consideradas nulas, pois o grau de incerteza é enorme.. Em todos os modelos. 
O Ecm por seu lado gosta de nos fazer sonhar só que a incerteza é enorme, e a operacional continua bem desfasada da média do ensemble!


----------



## microcris (25 Nov 2022 às 19:01)

StormRic disse:


> ... até Dezembro.


Uma pausa de 5 dias dá muito jeito para secar a roupa... 


Regalem-se com os relatos da minha irmã :P


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2022 às 21:52)

microcris disse:


> Uma pausa de 5 dias dá muito jeito para secar a roupa...
> 
> 
> Regalem-se com os relatos da minha irmã :P



Chove no Domingo à tarde/noite no Litoral Norte... , é para não perderem o hábito. No resto do continente é que não deve chover algo de jeito.

Entretanto a táctica Atlântica está a mudar um pouco, aguardemos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2022 às 22:58)

Esta saída das 18 do GFS, resume-se a isto: 
*"ai gira, gira, gira, gira, gira;
ai gira, gira, gira, gira, gira;
ai que coisa mais linda que está a girar; ai gira, gira, gira, gira, gira; 
ai gira, gira gira, gira, gira;
ai que coisa mais linda que não pára de girar*" 
e prontos está feito. 

Mais de 200 mm no Algarve.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Nov 2022 às 09:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta saída das 18 do GFS, resume-se a isto:
> *"ai gira, gira, gira, gira, gira;
> ai gira, gira, gira, gira, gira;
> ai que coisa mais linda que está a girar; ai gira, gira, gira, gira, gira;
> ...


Que gire e torne a girar aí pra baixo sem parar;
Porque aqui já girou e farto de chuva eu estou.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (26 Nov 2022 às 10:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta saída das 18 do GFS, resume-se a isto:
> *"ai gira, gira, gira, gira, gira;
> ai gira, gira, gira, gira, gira;
> ai que coisa mais linda que está a girar; ai gira, gira, gira, gira, gira;
> ...


O cenário que vai aparecendo é um cenário que pulveriza a média ou seja um mês de Dezembro extremamente chuvoso. Em quantos eventos ou intensidade é que não se sabe...bom nada está garantido senão uma mudança neste padrão aborrecido que temos tido.
De resto é uma questão de lógica e como tu e eu temos referido mais dia menos dia tem de vir qualquer coisa ou isto torna-se um deserto à força.
Um Dezembro seco após tantos meses abaixo da média então é surreal e cololocaría-nos num cenário extramamente difícil ( seria praticamente impossível Jan-Mai compensar significativamente)
Bom a próxima semana será interessante de seguir para resolver o quebra-cabeças dos modelos


----------



## jamestorm (26 Nov 2022 às 12:01)

Ao que parece vem imensa chuva para o Sul, talvez se avizinhe um Dezembro à antiga!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2022 às 13:42)

trovoadas disse:


> O cenário que vai aparecendo é um cenário que pulveriza a média ou seja um mês de Dezembro extremamente chuvoso. Em quantos eventos ou intensidade é que não se sabe...bom nada está garantido senão uma mudança neste padrão aborrecido que temos tido.
> De resto é uma questão de lógica e como tu e eu temos referido mais dia menos dia tem de vir qualquer coisa ou isto torna-se um deserto à força.
> Um Dezembro seco após tantos meses abaixo da média então é surreal e cololocaría-nos num cenário extramamente difícil ( seria praticamente impossível Jan-Mai compensar significativamente)
> Bom a próxima semana será interessante de seguir para resolver o quebra-cabeças dos modelos


Sim, neste momento ainda reina a incerteza quanto à localização e intensidade, mas pela primeira vez, aparece alguma luz ao fundo do túnel mas ainda incerto e a próxima semana vai ser interessante para vermos como vão encaixar as peças do puzzle.

Neste momento, Dezembro tem que ser 80 e não 8, como tem sido nos últimos anos e será o mês mais crucial para o nosso futuro imediato, se falha certamente que em Janeiro vão ser aplicadas medidas para restrição no uso de água.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Nov 2022 às 17:50)

trovoadas disse:


> O cenário que vai aparecendo é um cenário que pulveriza a média ou seja um mês de Dezembro extremamente chuvoso. Em quantos eventos ou intensidade é que não se sabe...bom nada está garantido senão uma mudança neste padrão aborrecido que temos tido.
> De resto é uma questão de lógica e como tu e eu temos referido mais dia menos dia tem de vir qualquer coisa ou isto torna-se um deserto à força.
> Um Dezembro seco após tantos meses abaixo da média então é surreal e cololocaría-nos num cenário extramamente difícil ( seria praticamente impossível Jan-Mai compensar significativamente)
> Bom a próxima semana será interessante de seguir para resolver o quebra-cabeças dos modelos


Cuidado com as expectativas não vá desaparecer tudo de um momento para o outro... Pois a chave para a mudança de padrão está ali às 120h a 144h.
Se ali mudar para pior, todos os cenários futuros desaparecem..


----------



## frederico (26 Nov 2022 às 17:59)

Neste momento para o ano hidrológico chegar a 31 de Dezembro dentro da média no Algarve e boa parte do Alentejo será necessário que caiam pelo menos 200 mm nas próximas semanas.

Nos últimos 20 anos houve uma queda brutal da precipitação neste mês e a maioria dos meses de Dezembro foram secos ou muito secos. Há mais de uma década que não temos um Dezembro chuvoso no Sul. Recordo que em 2009 caíram mais de 300 mm em alguns locais do Sul em menos de 15 dias, num cenário de fortíssimo NAO negativo com Jet bem a Sul.

Para que seja feita a reposição do défice hidríco da última década o Sul precisa de pelo menos 2 anos hidrológicos com 800 a 1000 mm nas zonas de 500 mm de precipitação média anual. Foi o que aconteceu no final dos anos 80 durante 3 anos, entre 1995 e 1997 ou entre Dezembro de 2009 e 2011. O último ano hidrológico com mais de 1000 mm em Faro foi há quase 30 anos a meio da década de 90. As regiões com mais carência de reposição são o Vale do Sado, o Baixo Alentejo em geral e o nordeste algarvio.

No caso específico do clima algarvio (excepção para a serra de Monchique) o mais importante para as culturas locais é que chova a potes entre o final de Setembro e o início de Janeiro. Este período concentra cerca de 50% da precipitação média anual, por exemplo a média para este período em Faro supera os 250 mm e a cidade tem cerca de 500 de precipitação média anual. Na última década houve uma quedra brutal da precipitação em Dezembro e um aumento enorme na Primavera o que não é bom para a agricultura.


----------



## frederico (26 Nov 2022 às 18:12)

trovoadas disse:


> O cenário que vai aparecendo é um cenário que pulveriza a média ou seja um mês de Dezembro extremamente chuvoso. Em quantos eventos ou intensidade é que não se sabe...bom nada está garantido senão uma mudança neste padrão aborrecido que temos tido.
> De resto é uma questão de lógica e como tu e eu temos referido mais dia menos dia tem de vir qualquer coisa ou isto torna-se um deserto à força.
> Um Dezembro seco após tantos meses abaixo da média então é surreal e cololocaría-nos num cenário extramamente difícil ( seria praticamente impossível Jan-Mai compensar significativamente)
> Bom a próxima semana será interessante de seguir para resolver o quebra-cabeças dos modelos


Se chover o que está nos modelos tendo em conta o mês do ano em que estamos abrem-se perspectivas para que as barragens encham e haja água para 2 ou 3 anos.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Nov 2022 às 20:06)

frederico disse:


> Se chover o que está nos modelos tendo em conta o mês do ano em que estamos abrem-se perspectivas para que as barragens encham e haja água para 2 ou 3 anos.


Pois num cenário de 200mm e tendo como comparação o Dezembro de 2019 em que caíu  isso numa semana representaria entre a 10 a 15% de encaixe nas barragens. Este ano a humidade dos solos no geral está melhor o que pode ajudar a "encaixar" mais pontualmente . Ainda assim faltaria muito...eu diria que praticamente ficaríamos com água para o Verão.
Bom o cenário até poderá ser melhor que Dezembro 2019 mas veremos como abre a comporta


----------



## Cesar (27 Nov 2022 às 13:22)

Será que vamos mesmo ter um Dezembro chuvoso, ou também vamos ter a Besta de Leste?


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2022 às 13:30)

Supostamente os restos chegarão ao continente.







O _ensemble _está jeitoso para o continente...

_



_

... mas em geral há bastante moderação. Convecção não é de fácil previsão.


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2022 às 13:38)

Orion disse:


> O _ensemble _está jeitoso para o continente...
> 
> _
> 
> ...



Por mim está-se muito bem. Frescura 






---


----------



## Stinger (27 Nov 2022 às 15:53)

Parece que manzaneda vai levar com 20 cms de neve ... os acessos lá sao melhores que os da serra da estrela ?

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Nov 2022 às 20:11)

Grande corte do ECMWF


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Nov 2022 às 21:34)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Grande corte do ECMWF


É verdade sim senhor, mas mesmo assim ainda mostra cerca de 80 mm no ecm até dia 7 Dezembro. 
Estes acumulados vão diminuir bastante se a depressão ficar com centro Mais a norte ao invés da latitude de Lisboa, como mostra a operacional. 
Veremos.. 
Ainda falta alguns dias!


----------



## Mr.Jet (27 Nov 2022 às 22:23)




----------



## Walker (27 Nov 2022 às 23:27)

Boas, não faço ideia dos próximos desenvolvimentos, mas acho estranho tanta excitação a tão grandes distâncias!
Já vem de três dias atrás, mais estranho ainda!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Nov 2022 às 08:53)

Muito frio tanto o gfs como o ecmwf.
Está aí um cheirinho a inverno!


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Iceberg (28 Nov 2022 às 09:01)

Hoje, na capa do CM. Simplesmente inenarrável.


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2022 às 09:07)

Iceberg disse:


> Ver anexo 2982
> Hoje, na capa do CM. Simplesmente inenarrável.


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2022 às 09:37)

Iceberg disse:


> Ver anexo 2982
> Hoje, na capa do CM. Simplesmente inenarrável.



Já agora, coloco a notícia da versão online, que saiu há minutos e não parece ser tão "dramática" como esse título:

"Besta do Leste": Massa de ar gelado pode chegar a Portugal este mês.

*Fenómeno meteorológico está a formar-se sobre a Sibéria, na Rússia.

08:41.*

Está a formar-se sobre a Sibéria, na Rússia, um fenómeno meteorológico a que foi dado o nome de ‘Besta do Leste’. Trata-se de uma massa de ares gelados que poderá chegar a Portugal em dezembro.

Segundo o site espanhol ‘El Tiempo’, ainda não existem certezas absolutas sobre a direção deste ar frio, mas tudo indica que o destino seja a Europa do Sul, sendo a probabilidade de atingir Espanha e Portugal bastante elevada.

A previsão aponta para a chegada desta massa de ar gélido no início de dezembro.

No entanto, as previsões ainda podem sofrer alterações. “Nos próximos dias vamos continuar a ter alguma precipitação vinda do Atlântico, de Oeste para Leste. E está prevista a diminuição da temperatura devido a uma frente fria que chega dos Açores”, disse, ao *CM*, a meteorologista Cristina Simões, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.

Já sobre a massa de ar gelado que se está a formar na Sibéria, Cristina Simões refere que ainda é cedo para perceber se poderá atingir Portugal, uma vez que, “para já, não há nada com essas características a vir de Leste.”

Em fevereiro de 1956, ocorreu um fenómeno idêntico, que provocou um dos invernos mais frios de sempre na Europa, com ventos gelados em Portugal e Espanha e temperaturas abaixo de zero.









						"Besta do Leste": Massa de ar gelado pode chegar a Portugal este mês
					

Fenómeno meteorológico está a formar-se sobre a Sibéria, na Rússia.




					www.cmjornal.pt


----------



## okcomputer (28 Nov 2022 às 09:44)

Iceberg disse:


> Ver anexo 2982
> Hoje, na capa do CM. Simplesmente inenarrável.



Neste caso o CM até chegou atrasado. Outros já andam há dias com isso.


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Nov 2022 às 10:56)

okcomputer disse:


> Neste caso o CM até chegou atrasado. Outros já andam há dias com isso.


O que é mais irritante no meio disto tudo, é que a maior parte dos jornalistas nem procura confirmar ou informar-se se estas notícias têm algum fundamento ou não junto de meteorologistas profissionais. E depois, quem passa por mentirosos e incompetentes não são eles, porque as pessoas assumem que as informações vêm das entidades oficiais. Por mais desmentidos agora que se façam, a ideia já ficou plantada...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2022 às 13:48)

Walker disse:


> Boas, não faço ideia dos próximos desenvolvimentos, mas acho estranho tanta excitação a tão grandes distâncias!
> Já vem de três dias atrás, mais estranho ainda!


Estou com tanta excitação, com a saída das 6 do GFS que já tive 3 orgasmos meteorológicos dado a loucura que mostra.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Nov 2022 às 15:07)

Já cortou , já meteu e cortou novamente. Já estou como o outro,  se isto chover alguma coisa já não está mal. Não precisa de ser a besta de não sei quantas ...


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2022 às 15:59)

Será provavelmente emitido no canal youtube da ESA. Do que leio, será o antepenúltimo lançamento do Ariane 5. O 6 deverá ser estreado em 2023.


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2022 às 16:21)

Esta última saída 12 z do GFS, parece-me que está a ir atrás do ECMWF, cortou bastante e de um modo geral na precipitação, assim como a depressão já não cava tanto e fica mais afastada. 

Veremos, ainda falta bastante tempo.


----------



## frederico (28 Nov 2022 às 17:24)

jamestorm disse:


> Já cortou , já meteu e cortou novamente. Já estou como o outro,  se isto chover alguma coisa já não está mal. Não precisa de ser a besta de não sei quantas ...


As entradas de ar siberiano são um pau de dois bicos. Podem empurrar a circulação atlântica de Oeste para Leste para latitudes mais a Sul como sucedeu em 2018 e assim trazer precipitação para o Sul da Península Ibérica, Magrebe, Madeira e Canárias, ou então poderemos ter uma ligação ao anticiclone dos Açores e que bloqueia as depressões, e assim temos tempo frio e seco durante semanas, como aconteceu no final de 1998.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2022 às 22:25)

Snifa disse:


> Esta última saída 12 z do GFS, parece-me que está a ir atrás do ECMWF, cortou bastante e de um modo geral na precipitação, assim como a depressão já não cava tanto e fica mais afastada.
> 
> Veremos, ainda falta bastante tempo.





frederico disse:


> As entradas de ar siberiano são um pau de dois bicos. Podem empurrar a circulação atlântica de Oeste para Leste para latitudes mais a Sul como sucedeu em 2018 e assim trazer precipitação para o Sul da Península Ibérica, Magrebe, Madeira e Canárias, ou então poderemos ter uma ligação ao anticiclone dos Açores e que bloqueia as depressões, e assim temos tempo frio e seco durante semanas, como aconteceu no final de 1998.


A janela entre os dois anticiclones pode estreitar demasiado e já nada passar, ou então manter-se na largura certa para ir deixando "pingar" cut-off's, mais ou menos perto da península e essa é a grande incerteza: onde se encravam as cut-off's.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2022 às 03:41)

Parece que em vez de várias vai ser apenas uma cut-off em investidas sucessivas, alimentada pelos anticiclones de ambos os lados. Isto pode dar duas semanas, ou mais, bem interessantes.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Nov 2022 às 05:59)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que em vez de várias vai ser apenas uma cut-off em investidas sucessivas, alimentada pelos anticiclones de ambos os lados. Isto pode dar duas semanas, ou mais, bem interessantes.


Boas, 
Mais uma mudança brusca nos modelos, vamos ver se não "morremos na praia", com a cutt off a ameaçar ir excessivamente para sul, e nós cair o anticiclone em cima, algo parecido com a operacional do Gem, e com o ukmo não muito longe disso também!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Nov 2022 às 10:14)

Entretanto a saída operacional do modelo ECMWF convergiu com a mediana do ensemble na última saída, que é mais generosa. Espera-se bastante chuva nos próximos tempos!


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2022 às 14:24)

Primavera ventosa, verão infernal  https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2022/11/221128101231.htm


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2022 às 15:31)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Mais uma mudança brusca nos modelos, vamos ver se não "morremos na praia", com a cutt off a ameaçar ir excessivamente para sul, e nós cair o anticiclone em cima, algo parecido com a operacional do Gem, e com o ukmo não muito longe disso também!



Sim, mas mantém-se a previsão de no seguimento voltar para norte e intensificar-se a Oeste da península, bastante perto da costa ocidental o que cria uma situação favorável para o Sul. Aguardemos, algo significativo há-de vir, mais tarde ou mais cedo.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Nov 2022 às 20:35)

IPMA baixa a probabilidade de todas as previsões de chuva para os próximos 10 dias em Lisboa.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Nov 2022 às 20:46)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Entretanto a saída operacional do modelo ECMWF convergiu com a mediana do ensemble na última saída, que é mais generosa. Espera-se bastante chuva nos próximos tempos!





jamestorm disse:


> IPMA baixa a probabilidade de todas as previsões de chuva para os próximos 10 dias em Lisboa.


Neste momento não interessa o que está previsto para daqui a 5,6 8 ou 10 dias. Interessa é ver como a cutt off se forma e sobretudo o seu posicionamento no dia 2 ou 3 Dezembro. Por isso não me interessa se dão 80, 100 ou 250 mm, mas sim a posição do mesmo. 
Para terem uma ideia do que pode correr mal venham a previsão do GEM das 12h.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 02:35)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> sobretudo o seu posicionamento no dia 2 ou 3 Dezembro


Concordo, por isso até estou preocupado é com a Madeira. No entanto, os anticiclones vão manter-se bem para lá do fim de semana.


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Nov 2022 às 08:51)

Péssimas saídas do GFS e EVMWF com chuva apenas até 3°feira e depois uma semana sem uma pinga... já começam os cortes por isso só já acredito que chuva a serio aqui quando ela cair


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2022 às 09:20)

RedeMeteo disse:


> já começam os cortes



Sim, houve alguns cortes em vários modelos ( parece que a cut off ficará mais na região da Madeira), é criticável, mas esqueçamos isso, concentremo-nos agora na Selecção 

Vamos conseguir! 

Se mantiveres o optimismo do Marcelo, vais ver que ainda vai chover bem e os modelos  até voltam atrás


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2022 às 09:43)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Péssimas saídas do GFS e EVMWF com chuva apenas até 3°feira e depois uma semana sem uma pinga... já começam os cortes por isso só já acredito que chuva a serio aqui quando ela cair


Sem dúvida, são péssimas novas. Mais de 100 mm em Serpa na primeira quinzena de dezembro, segundo o ECMWF, e 50 mm nos próximos 10 dias, é muito mau, até porque os campos continuarão totalmente encharcados e haverá um risco muito maior de cheias, como já acontece neste momento...


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2022 às 13:23)

IPMA​Temperaturas descem nos próximos dias, mas a culpa não é da "Besta do Leste"​Hoje às 12:58.

*O tempo vai manter-se frio até pelo menos sexta-feira, em especial nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro. As temperaturas mínimas podem estar abaixo dos zero graus nos distritos de Bragança e Guarda, mas não estão relacionadas com a "Besta do Leste", uma frente fria que não irá afetar para já Portugal continental.*

Nestes primeiros dias de dezembro, a tendência meteorológica que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) prevê será uma descida das temperaturas mínimas, bem como da máxima em todo o território nacional, situação que não é atípica nesta altura do ano. Esta sexta-feira, os distritos de Bragança e Guarda podem vir a registar temperaturas mínimas negativas, respetivamente, -1ºC e -4ºC.

"Há mesmo a possibilidade de ser emitido aviso amarelo para Bragança durante sexta-feira e sábado", explicou, ao JN, Bruno Café, meteorologista do IPMA, sublinhando que "há muita incerteza nos modelos a partir do fim de semana, quer em termos de temperaturas, quer em termos de precipitação".

"Hoje [quarta-feira], prevê-se uma descida em particular da máxima, mas amanhã [quinta-feira], já irá sofrer um ligeiro aumento", apontou o meteorologista. A partir de segunda-feira, espera-se novamente uma subida da temperatura.

*"Besta do Leste" não atinge Portugal*

Estas previsões não estão em nada relacionadas com o fenómeno meteorológico "Besta do Leste", salvaguarda o meteorologista, explicando que o termo descreve o "anticiclone com origem na Sibéria, de alguma persistência e que traz temperaturas baixas".

Por agora, as previsões indicam que Portugal não será afetado pela massa de ares gelados a formar-se sobre a Rússia. É uma situação que pode acontecer nos próximos três meses, mas possivelmente não tão próximo de Portugal continental, pelo que se começa a fazer sentir principalmente no norte europeu. "O que podemos avançar é que se registam temperaturas muito mais baixas nos países nórdicos, mas também nos países mais a leste, o que podem estar relacionado com o fenómeno", apontou Bruno Café.

Ainda não sendo possível prever se este anticiclone trará consequências a este inverno em Portugal, a mais recente previsão mensal do IPMA aponta para uma anomalia positiva das temperaturas (mais 0.25 a 1°C) para esta altura do ano: durante esta semana para a região Sul e o litoral Norte, para a região Sul na próxima semana (de 4 a 11 de dezembro) e para todo o território nacional na semana de 19 a 25 de dezembro.









						Temperaturas descem nos próximos dias, mas a culpa não é da ″Besta do Leste″
					

O tempo vai manter-se frio até pelo menos sexta-feira, em especial nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro. As temperaturas mínimas podem estar abaixo dos zero graus nos distritos de Bragança e Guarda, mas não estão relacionadas com a "Besta do Leste", uma frente fria que não irá afetar para já...




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2022 às 15:10)

Para despedir da versão antiga.


----------



## Marco pires (30 Nov 2022 às 15:12)

Curioso que o IPMA não está a dar nada de especial no que diz respeito a chuva para os próximos dias.
Os mais entendidos falam em muita chuva mas não se vê isso nas previsões do IPMA


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2022 às 15:14)

Orion disse:


> Para despedir da versão antiga.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 16:13)

As cartas do NOAA de hoje são mais esclarecedoras do que as do MetOffice:











O MetOffice limita-se a assinalar a oclusão:


----------



## tonítruo (30 Nov 2022 às 16:19)

StormRic disse:


> As cartas do NOAA de hoje são mais esclarecedoras do que as do MetOffice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O que é a linha laranja a tracejado, frente seca?


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 16:31)

tonítruo disse:


> O que é a linha laranja a tracejado, frente seca?


Linhas de instabilidade.

Pela orientação do vento médio e pelo radar, às 16h, dá ideia de que o centro da cut-off está agora a descer rapidamente em latitude ao largo da costa ocidental, em frente à foz do Douro possivelmente. Mas só a animação de satélite permite ver melhor, a circulação à superfície parece no entanto algo desviada para sul da circulação nos níveis mais elevados.


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Nov 2022 às 17:39)

Já viram a saida das 12h do GFS? A cada saída que passa só vem confirmar o meu receio de que nao vai chover nada do que falavam


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 18:00)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Já viram a saida das 12h do GFS? A cada saída que passa só vem confirmar o meu receio de que nao vai chover nada do que falavam


Estas situações são oscilantes nas previsões e o GFS é especialista em ter as maiores oscilações. Vai fazendo a média das sucessivas saídas e terás aí uma ideia mais real (isto contando só com o GFS).


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Nov 2022 às 18:06)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Já viram a saida das 12h do GFS? A cada saída que passa só vem confirmar o meu receio de que nao vai chover nada do que falavam


Não meu caro, 
Apenas aconteceu o que já se esperava... Seguiu o ecm na previsão o que adia a precipitação assinalavel quase para dia 6 Dezembro, apenas daqui a quase 1 semana. 
Seja como for o Ensemble mantém se optimista. 
Sei dos teus receios, que com o aproximar tudo se esvaneca mas não me parece que assim seja.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2022 às 18:31)

Orion disse:


> Para despedir da versão antiga.


E os 1065 hPa na Gronelândia


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2022 às 19:38)

tonítruo disse:


> O que é a linha laranja a tracejado, frente seca?


Laranja ou vermelho? Perdi quase meia-hora para encontrar a linha tracejada, parecia ser um burro a olhar para o palácio.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 19:39)

Esta modesta cut-off tem sido ouro para várias zonas do continente. Acumulados bastante bem distribuídos, quase toca a todos.
Por vezes outras mais espalhafatosas não rendem tanto. Bom prenúncio e belo fecho de um notável Novembro.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 19:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Laranja ou vermelho? Perdi quase meia-hora para encontrar a linha tracejada, parecia ser um burro a olhar para o palácio.


É mesmo laranja, e eu também não é à primeira que distingo do vermelho na carta, espero que seja defeito do écran...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2022 às 20:10)

StormRic disse:


> É mesmo laranja, e eu também não é à primeira que distingo do vermelho na carta, espero que seja defeito do écran...


Defeito do ecrã é que só pode  , na 1ª carta que colocaste olhando mesmo à Olhão, a linha no Mar do Norte é laranja, a outra a sul dos Açores já parece ser vermelha.


----------



## RP20 (30 Nov 2022 às 21:48)

StormRic disse:


> Esta modesta cut-off tem sido ouro para várias zonas do continente. Acumulados bastante bem distribuídos, quase toca a todos.
> Por vezes outras mais espalhafatosas não rendem tanto. Bom prenúncio e belo fecho de um notável Novembro.


498 mm acumulados, não cheguei aos 500 mm


----------



## jamestorm (30 Nov 2022 às 22:48)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom,
> Agora nesta saida basicamente a chuva relevante é chutada para dia 8 Dezembro, resta saber se com o aproximar dessa data não é tudo chutado ainda mais para a frente


O IPMA continua muito, muito contido na previsão para os próximos tempos, para Lisboa, por exemplo. O modelo que usa deve estar a dar pouca chuva.  O dia de hoje foi  com mais de *24mm* e Novembro a bater nos *100 mm* , mas falta muita chuva ainda, sobretudo a Sul e claramente os modelos tem falhado quanto aos "dilúvios" prometidos.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (30 Nov 2022 às 23:02)

RP20 disse:


> 498 mm acumulados, não cheguei aos 500 mm


Pareces um certo indivíduo deste fórum


----------



## jamestorm (1 Dez 2022 às 10:17)

Grandes cortes e a primeira parte de Dezembro a ter chuva mais dispersa e menos consistente, sobretudo a Sul. A ver vamos...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Dez 2022 às 11:29)

jamestorm disse:


> Grandes cortes e a primeira parte de Dezembro a ter chuva mais dispersa e menos consistente, sobretudo a Sul. A ver vamos...


Por estranho pareça tudo demasiado indefinido ainda... 
Seja como for parece ir ser um Dezembro a antiga mas é melhor esperar para ver..


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Dez 2022 às 11:42)

O ECMWF melhorou bastante nesta saída


----------



## srr (1 Dez 2022 às 11:57)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O ECMWF melhorou bastante nesta saída


Qual o link para ver, sff


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Dez 2022 às 12:16)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O ECMWF melhorou bastante nesta saída


Completamente desfasada da média do ensemble!


----------



## Walker (1 Dez 2022 às 12:17)

Para o redemeteo estar contente, deve desabar o mundo com chuva


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Dez 2022 às 12:52)

Ate devia ir para as saidas de sonho


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2022 às 14:10)

Entre o Sábado e Terça-feira teremos precipitação no sul do continente e também no arquipélago da Madeira. Já agora, vai ser como ontem à noite: não irá agradar a todos... a uns porque vai chover e outros porque não vai chover... e depois há outros porque não houve um alerta amarelo e ... outros ainda porque não havia necessidade de alerta amarelo ... Uns porque choveu a mais do que o previsto e outros porque choveu a menos do que o previsto É para todos os gostos... ; as contas serão feitas no fim 

Eu, por mim, fico satisfeito que chova:

ECMWF (modelo de previsão)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Dez 2022 às 16:33)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Completamente desfasada da média do ensemble!


Correto, mas mesmo a média do ensemble prevê bastante precipitação para os próximos tempos no Sul. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2022 às 17:15)

Peçam ao Pai Natal.


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2022 às 17:18)




----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2022 às 17:23)

_Ensemble_ para tótós  https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwfens_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=21&carte=5&proba=1&ext=0


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2022 às 17:33)

Orion disse:


> _Ensemble_ para tótós - https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwfens_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=21&carte=5&proba=1&ext=0




https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs_cartes.php?ech=192&code=0&mode=24&carte=5&proba=1&ext=0

https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/pe-arome.php?ech=1&mode=0&code=17&map=30 

https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/pe-arpege.php?ech=3&code=35&mode=13&map=100 (notas)

https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/icon-eu-eps.php?ech=1&mode=8&map=10&code=41

Porreiro seria se houvesse homogeneidade nas variáveis, mas não se pode queixar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2022 às 17:36)

Orion disse:


>


O que pediste ao Pai Natal, a Mariah Carey ou o frio?


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2022 às 17:44)

Com força de furacão. O mais interessante nem é o ciclone em si, que não vai certamente ocorrer,...






... mas sim as dimensões da frente associada:


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2022 às 17:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O que pediste ao Pai Natal, a Mariah Carey ou o frio?



A MC vai de borla para ter o frio


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Dez 2022 às 19:00)

Vai com calma, ECM


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2022 às 20:18)

Orion disse:


> Peçam ao Pai Natal.


Quantas depressões consegues meter no Atlântico Norte sem o AA, challenge...


----------



## Marco pires (1 Dez 2022 às 21:37)

o IPMA continua algo pessimista em relação a chuva generalizada e constante, melhorou um pouco contudo.
penso que deve ser o modelo que segue que também é mais conservador.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Dez 2022 às 21:43)

Marco pires disse:


> o IPMA continua algo pessimista em relação a chuva generalizada e constante, melhorou um pouco contudo.
> penso que deve ser o modelo que segue que também é mais conservador.


Realmente gostava de entender esta afirmação...


----------



## jamestorm (1 Dez 2022 às 21:45)

Marco pires disse:


> o IPMA continua algo pessimista em relação a chuva generalizada e constante, melhorou um pouco contudo.
> penso que deve ser o modelo que segue que também é mais conservador.


Já melhorou, a meter probabilidades de chuva substancialmente maiores nos próximos 10 dias. As coisas a comporem se pra um Dezembro regado, afinal.


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2022 às 21:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Quantas depressões consegues meter no Atlântico Norte sem o AA, challenge...



Infelizmente, não é um produto muito útil a médio prazo.










Quanto às precipitações, os programadores deviam separar os acumulados... 00-120/144h & >120/144h.

Por enquanto a operacional não chega às 360h. Porque se/quando for o caso...


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2022 às 22:20)

Não percebo a pressão acerca do IPMA. Chuva abundante, a ocorrer, será >144h.

Há tempo mais que suficiente para comunicados e avisos. Especialmente quando os contornos são incertos.











---

Para a malta dos arquivos e retrospetivas, a OMM faz a análise das previsões sazonais (informação mais complexa)  https://www.wmolc.org/gscuBoard/list


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Dez 2022 às 00:06)

Péssima saída das 18h do GFS com apenas 20mm acumulados ate dia 11...


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Dez 2022 às 01:44)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Grande corte do ECMWF





RedeMeteo disse:


> O ECMWF melhorou bastante nesta saída





RedeMeteo disse:


> Já viram a saida das 12h do GFS? A cada saída que passa só vem confirmar o meu receio de que nao vai chover nada do que falavam





RedeMeteo disse:


> Ate devia ir para as saidas de sonho
> 
> Ver anexo 3019





RedeMeteo disse:


> Péssima saída das 18h do GFS com apenas 20mm acumulados ate dia 11...



Essas mudanças drásticas de humor a cada saída fazem-te mal ao coração, rapaz.


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2022 às 08:09)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Péssima saída das 18h do GFS com apenas 20mm acumulados ate dia 11...



Nestas últimas saídas do ECMWF 0z  e GFS 0z melhorou bastante e de um modo geral, novamente, estes mapas são meramente indicativos, não são certezas absolutas...

Sinceramente, e se isto se concretizar, vejo uma boa rega para o Sul também, uns 80 a 100 mm ( ou até mais em certas zonas) seria muito positivo, agora se vai ser assim ou não é outra história 

Aguardemos...sem "stress", que ninguém controla o tempo que virá, até porque vão ocorrer mais cortes e novos aumentos de precipitação nas próximas saídas...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2022 às 09:11)

Gfs 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2022 às 13:23)

Snifa disse:


> Nestas últimas saídas do ECMWF 0z e GFS 0z melhorou bastante e de um modo geral, novamente



No entanto o intervalo de tempo vai sempre avançando, por isso não sabemos se a melhoria se deve a alteração de situação ou aos dias que foram acrescentados.
Era preciso manter o intervalo de dias fixo para se avaliar se há ou não uma evolução.


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2022 às 16:43)

https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Dez 2022 às 17:26)

A cada saída a situação piora. De acordo com o GFS pouco vai chover se mais logo o ECMWF seguir esta tendência temos mais um não evento


----------



## Bruno Palma (2 Dez 2022 às 17:39)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A cada saída a situação piora. De acordo com o GFS pouco vai chover se mais logo o ECMWF seguir esta tendência temos mais um não evento


Já devias de saber com tanto tempo a acompanhar eventos que tudo pode mudar a menos de 72h, há umas semanas em cima do evento estava previsto muito menos que os 60-80mm que caíram em certos locais do Alentejo.


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2022 às 17:56)

Não há descanso... os modelos a provocar com ciclones que dificilmente vão aparecer


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2022 às 18:02)




----------



## Meninodasnuvens (2 Dez 2022 às 19:08)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A cada saída a situação piora. De acordo com o GFS pouco vai chover se mais logo o ECMWF seguir esta tendência temos mais um não evento


Olhar para as previsões do GFS é como andar de montanha russa a cada saida ou é 8 ou 80.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2022 às 19:18)

O site do IPMA tem a previsão para o fim de semana, com temperaturas mais baixas do que deu no boletim da RTP1. Previsão de 20ºC no Sábado e Domingo para Faro e o site indica 17ºC no Sábado e 18ºC no Domingo.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Dez 2022 às 19:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O site do IPMA tem a previsão para o fim de semana, com temperaturas mais baixas do que deu no boletim da RTP1. Previsão de 20ºC no Sábado e Domingo para Faro e o site indica 17ºC no Sábado e 18ºC no Domingo.


Se achas isso grave, então vê as temperaturas na TVI.


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Dez 2022 às 19:31)

ECMWF já com o anticiclone a subir a partir de dia 10...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2022 às 20:05)

Orion disse:


> Não há descanso... os modelos a provocar com ciclones que dificilmente vão aparecer


Chama-se a isso a bomba "Mariah Careh".


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (2 Dez 2022 às 20:45)

RedeMeteo disse:


> ECMWF já com o anticiclone a subir a partir de dia 10...


A Dorsal sobe um pouco, mas a sinótica mantém-se anticiclone fortíssimo na europa do norte/sibéria e na gronelândia.


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2022 às 20:52)

Aproveitem porque vou para a reforma quando o _ensemble_ passar a 101


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2022 às 20:54)




----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2022 às 22:56)

Aquele dilúvio do GFS a Sul de Faro para 2ª feira, é preciso atenção, mais de 100 mm.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Dez 2022 às 23:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aquele dilúvio do GFS a Sul de Faro para 2ª feira, é preciso atenção, mais de 100 mm.


Também o ecm apresenta mas em localizações diferentes esses dilúvio, também eles no mar, e nem se trata de persistência de precipitação nessas zonas, parece ser scm ou algo do género. 
Curioso esses acumulados previstos não me lembro de ver algo do género recentemente.. 
Até da vontade de ir ver o modelo australiano... Possa ser que tenha 1000 mm na serra do caldeirão!


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Dez 2022 às 23:41)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> A Dorsal sobe um pouco, mas a sinótica mantém-se anticiclone fortíssimo na europa do norte/sibéria e na gronelândia.


Subir um pouco é o suficiente para nao chover no Alentejo e Algarve


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2022 às 04:45)

Já chove no Algarve, alguidares lá fora, fechem os túneis.
Não, esperem, é só no Barlavento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2022 às 12:30)

StormRic disse:


> Já chove no Algarve, alguidares lá fora, fechem os túneis.
> Não, esperem, é só no Barlavento.


Alguém tem um jipe dava jeito nos próximos dias.  Ainda hoje, enche o reservatório de Olhão.


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2022 às 21:13)

Os esperançosos que guardem


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2022 às 21:53)

https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/nao.shtml

Relembro que a existência de depressões nas redondezas nem sempre equivale a precipitação abundante...


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2022 às 13:56)

Relacionado  https://phys.org/news/2022-10-chemicals-persist-wastewater-treatment-crops.html & https://english.cas.cn/newsroom/news/201901/t20190117_204164.shtml & https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2022/11/221129112729.htm & https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-022-10294-w


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2022 às 14:26)

Depois de ter troçado, é provável que vá aparecer algo.

Ciclone mais impressionante do ano?






O pós-frontal vai ser tão seco que até é quase crime não ser atrevido e (tentar) olhar para a traseira da frente


----------



## Marco pires (5 Dez 2022 às 19:10)

O fórum anda muito tranquilo.
Ou se avizinha tempo banal, ou vem chuva e o pessoal já está farto e quer sol e calor


----------



## comentador (5 Dez 2022 às 20:47)

Marco pires disse:


> O fórum anda muito tranquilo.
> Ou se avizinha tempo banal, ou vem chuva e o pessoal já está farto e quer sol e calor


 Aqui na zona de Alvalade Sado não vale apena sequer comentar lamúrias de tempo seco, Aqui sempre pouco chove. Estamos com a maioria do País alagado, excepto esta zona que não chove nem com a maior tempestade do mundo, desvia se tudo daqui. Continuamos numa seca bastante grave a piorar mês após mês. O que tem chovido dá pra manter o pouco verde das ervas e searas, porque para reservas de água nada tem servido. O subsolo está seco, o rio Sado está sem água. 

Nem vale apena ser membro de um fórum de meteorologia de uma zona onde se passa muito m pouco meteorológicamente, só tempo seco daqui para a frente. Já desacreditei nas previsões para aqui. Não vale apena, há qualquer coisa na atmosfera desta zona que inibe fortemente a precipitação. 

Somos e vamos continuar a ser a zona em que as Barragens Monte da Rocha, Campilhas, Fonte Serne são as que têm o níveis mais baixos do País. 

Contra o tempo nada a fazer...... a água deixou de cair do céu nesta zona.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2022 às 20:52)

Marco pires disse:


> O fórum anda muito tranquilo.
> Ou se avizinha tempo banal, ou vem chuva e o pessoal já está farto e quer sol e calor



tranquilo? Só hoje no seguimento Sul foram umas 6 páginas , é onde está a chuva é onde o seguimento se anima mais


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 22:43)

comentador disse:


> Aqui na zona de Alvalade Sado não vale apena sequer comentar lamúrias de tempo seco, Aqui sempre pouco chove. Estamos com a maioria do País alagado, excepto esta zona que não chove nem com a maior tempestade do mundo, desvia se tudo daqui. Continuamos numa seca bastante grave a piorar mês após mês. O que tem chovido dá pra manter o pouco verde das ervas e searas, porque para reservas de água nada tem servido. O subsolo está seco, o rio Sado está sem água.
> 
> Nem vale apena ser membro de um fórum de meteorologia de uma zona onde se passa muito m pouco meteorológicamente, só tempo seco daqui para a frente. Já desacreditei nas previsões para aqui. Não vale apena, há qualquer coisa na atmosfera desta zona que inibe fortemente a precipitação.
> 
> ...



Alvalade do Sado é distrito de Setúbal, certo? A estação mais próxima é uma que só iniciou o funcionamento em 9 de Abril deste ano, S.João de Negrilhos. Acumulou desde essa data pouco mais de 200 mm . Essa zona sofre Verões muito secos e quentes. Efectivamente mantém ainda agora um conteúdo de água no solo utilizável pelas plantas inferior a 10%, como ocorre em apenas mais algumas zonas centrais limitadas do Baixo Alentejo e do Algarve serrano central (que nesta altura já terão recebido alguma rega).
As serras litorais do Alentejo (Grândola, Cercal) são uma eficaz barreira à entrada da humidade marítima e dissipam frequentemente os restos das frentes habituais de noroeste que conseguem passar para sul do Cabo Espichel/Arrábida.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Dez 2022 às 22:44)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2022 às 22:55)




----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2022 às 23:21)

Orion disse:


>


Esse choque de massas de ar... a água precipitável é impressionante.

Dia 11 podemos ter uma das frentes quentes mais ativas do ano, suficiente para alertas vermelho.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Dez 2022 às 01:08)

Até agora pouco se viu, os modelos "prometeram" muito pra estes dias início de Dezembro, mas pouco ou nada choveu.

No entanto, se vocês dizem que afinal, vai chover bem, espero que venha com conta e medida, nada de enchentes ou estragos!


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 03:35)

jamestorm disse:


> Até agora pouco se viu, os modelos "prometeram" muito pra estes dias início de Dezembro, mas pouco ou nada choveu.
> 
> No entanto, se vocês dizem que afinal, vai chover bem, espero que venha com conta e medida, nada de enchentes ou estragos!



Referes-te a que regiões?


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2022 às 06:00)

A entrada da precipitação ontem vinda de Sul e sudoeste favoreceu o Algarve e a Andaluzia Ocidental, bem como o interior alentejano.

Infelizmente será necessária uma depressão a Oeste de Lisboa que teima em não aparecer para repor a precipitação no vale do Sado, que está neste momento muito pior que o Algarve, apesar de num passado recente ter sido uma região mais húmida que o litoral algarvio.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Dez 2022 às 06:23)

StormRic disse:


> Referes-te a que regiões?


Aqui à Estremadura, Região Oeste, Norte de Lisboa. Pouco choveu neste Evento de início de Dezembro...os modelos metiam muita água.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Dez 2022 às 06:26)

frederico disse:


> A entrada da precipitação ontem vinda de Sul e sudoeste favoreceu o Algarve e a Andaluzia Ocidental, bem como o interior alentejano.
> 
> Infelizmente será necessária uma depressão a Oeste de Lisboa que teima em não aparecer para repor a precipitação no vale do Sado, que está neste momento muito pior que o Algarve, apesar de num passado recente ter sido uma região mais húmida que o litoral algarvio.


É estranha essa persistente ausência de chuva na região do Sado. Não tinha nada a ideia de chover tão pouco por lá. A última década veio alterar as coisas no que toca a chuva...


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2022 às 06:31)

jamestorm disse:


> É estranha essa persistente ausência de chuva na região do Sado. Não tinha nada a ideia de chover tão pouco por lá. A última década veio alterar as coisas no que toca a chuva...


Falta digamos diversidade de eventos devido à persistência de longos períodos anticiclónicos e determinadas sinópticas. Neste caso faltam entradas vigorosas de Oeste pelo litoral alentejano ou células a entrar pelo litoral alentejano.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2022 às 08:55)

Zona de Setúbal é das piores em seca neste momento, mais de um Ano abaixo da média todos os meses, todos os eventos ou são a Norte ou a Sul e aqui sempre restos ou nada.
A boa noticia é que a coisa pode mudar de figura a partir de Quarta até ao Natal.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Dez 2022 às 10:00)

miguel disse:


> Zona de Setúbal é das piores em seca neste momento, mais de um Ano abaixo da média todos os meses, todos os eventos ou são a Norte ou a Sul e aqui sempre restos ou nada.
> A boa noticia é que a coisa pode mudar de figura a partir de Quarta até ao Natal.


Por acaso tenho notado isso.. Mudei-me do Parque das Nações para o Montijo em Julho e vejo relatos de muita precipitação por aqueles lados e aqui nem por isso... É estranho como alguns kms faz tanta diferença..


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2022 às 10:40)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Por acaso tenho notado isso.. Mudei-me do Parque das Nações para o Montijo em Julho e vejo relatos de muita precipitação por aqueles lados e aqui nem por isso... É estranho como alguns kms faz tanta diferença..


Considerando as normais, a diferença no que diz respeito a acumulados anuais, entre a margem norte e a margem sul ainda é notável. Por exemplo: 
Lisboa (Gago Coutinho): 744mm (normal 81/2010)
Montijo (Base aérea): 540mm (normal 71/2000) 

A zona do Montijo e Alcochete, em termos médios, tem valores muito idênticos aos da minha zona (veja-se Elvas com 535mm), mas penso que a zona de Setúbal e da Costa Caparica já tenha acumulados médios anuais a rondar os 700mm.


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2022 às 10:45)

As zonas de estuário são normalmente mais secas, por exemplo o Tâmisa tem no estuário menos de 550 mm. A parte Norte do estuário do Tejo tem umas serras que fazem a diferença. Setúbal tem mais de 700 mm devido talvez à serra que tem ao lado mas ali a precipitação tem de entrar de Oeste ou sudoeste o que não tem acontecido. Sines, mais a Sul, tem menos de 500 mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Dez 2022 às 10:48)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Por acaso tenho notado isso.. Mudei-me do Parque das Nações para o Montijo em Julho e vejo relatos de muita precipitação por aqueles lados e aqui nem por isso... É estranho como alguns kms faz tanta diferença..


Talvez a serra da Arrábida também faça diferença... Como as frentes normalmente vêm de oeste desse lado a precipitação acaba por ficar retida funcionado como "parede", do lado este acaba por receber menos precipitação... Já em eventos convetivos é o inverso, quando as células vêm de S/SO, zonas que ficam a este da serra acabam por ser mais beneficiadas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Dez 2022 às 11:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Considerando as normais, a diferença no que diz respeito a acumulados anuais, entre a margem norte e a margem sul ainda é notável. Por exemplo:
> Lisboa (Gago Coutinho): 744mm (normal 81/2010)
> Montijo (Base aérea): 540mm (normal 71/2000)
> 
> A zona do Montijo e Alcochete, em termos médios, tem valores muito idênticos aos da minha zona (veja-se Elvas com 535mm), mas penso que a zona de Setúbal e da Costa Caparica já tenha acumulados médios anuais a rondar os 700 mm.


A Península de Setúbal é de facto uma região diversa no que toca às médias de precipitação. A zona mais chuvosa da região é de facto a faixa entre a Costa de Caparica e os Olhos de Água, com acumulados de até 750 mm anuais (se descontarmos a encosta norte da Serra da Arrábida, que é mais chuvosa). No entanto, basta andar um pouco para leste, para Corroios, para a média andar apenas nos 650 mm, e no Seixal já deverá andar perto dos 600 mm, se não mesmo abaixo. As colinas da Península de Lisboa, a Arriba Fóssil e a Arrábida bloqueiam grande parte da humidade, o que faz com que o Mar da Palha seja tão seco como zonas do Interior. 
Também é preciso salientar que os dados de Setúbal são baseados nos registos do IPMA duma estação na Baixa de Palmela, que está literalmente na encosta da Serra. O centro de Setúbal, na realidade, é das zonas mais secas da Península de Setúbal, com uma média anual a rondar os 500 mm.



frederico disse:


> As zonas de estuário são normalmente mais secas, por exemplo o Tâmisa tem no estuário menos de 550 mm. A parte Norte do estuário do Tejo tem umas serras que fazem a diferença. Setúbal tem mais de 700 mm devido talvez à serra que tem ao lado mas ali a precipitação tem de entrar de Oeste ou sudoeste o que não tem acontecido. Sines, mais a Sul, tem menos de 500 mm.


Como já disse, Setúbal tem 730 mm porque a estação de Setúbal não está no centro de Setúbal mas sim na encosta da serra, na Baixa de Palmela. O centro de Setúbal é uma zona bastante seca, com precipitação anual à volta de 500 mm em média.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2022 às 11:31)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Como já disse, Setúbal tem 730 mm porque a estação de Setúbal não está no centro de Setúbal mas sim na encosta da serra, na Baixa de Palmela. O centro de Setúbal é uma zona bastante seca, com precipitação anual à volta de 500 mm em média.



Pois e este Ano apenas vou com 331mm e porque Novembro apesar de abaixo da média ainda choveu algo de jeito, se não nem 300mm tinha ainda este Ano.


----------



## comentador (6 Dez 2022 às 12:01)

StormRic disse:


> Alvalade do Sado é distrito de Setúbal, certo? A estação mais próxima é uma que só iniciou o funcionamento em 9 de Abril deste ano, S.João de Negrilhos. Acumulou desde essa data pouco mais de 200 mm . Essa zona sofre Verões muito secos e quentes. Efectivamente mantém ainda agora um conteúdo de água no solo utilizável pelas plantas inferior a 10%, como ocorre em apenas mais algumas zonas centrais limitadas do Baixo Alentejo e do Algarve serrano central (que nesta altura já terão recebido alguma rega).
> As serras litorais do Alentejo (Grândola, Cercal) são uma eficaz barreira à entrada da humidade marítima e dissipam frequentemente os restos das frentes habituais de noroeste que conseguem passar para sul do Cabo Espichel/Arrábida.



Sim, Alvalade do Sado é distrito de Setúbal, fica na ponta a Sul do Distrito, a Freguesia faz fronteira com o Concelho de Ourique. Fica quase na mesma latitude que Sines. Quando comento a situação climática de Alvalade refiro -me a uma zona do Triângulo entre Santiago do Cacém - Aljustrel - Ourique, sobretudo o Vale do Alto Sado. Ainda hoje foi noticiado que as Barragens do Alto Sado se encontram com níveis bastantes baixos e as mais preocupantes do País e algumas do Algarve (onde não foi contabilizada as chuvadas de ontem).

Tem sido uma das zonas onde teima em cair alguma precipitação. As toalhas freáticas estão secas, e nota-se a vegetação, a azinheira e sobreiros e outras fruteiras a definharem-se ano após ano devido à seca prolongada e verões cada vez mais quentes e prolongados. 

Actualmente os níveis das principais barragens do Alto Sado:

Campilhas - 3,2%

Monte da Rocha - 8,5%

Fonte Serne - 33,5% (é já abastecida pelo Alqueva)


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Dez 2022 às 12:12)

Com precipitações de 200/300mm anuais já estamos a falar de clima semiárido.


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2022 às 12:46)

comentador disse:


> Sim, Alvalade do Sado é distrito de Setúbal, fica na ponta a Sul do Distrito, a Freguesia faz fronteira com o Concelho de Ourique. Fica quase na mesma latitude que Sines. Quando comento a situação climática de Alvalade refiro -me a uma zona do Triângulo entre Santiago do Cacém - Aljustrel - Ourique, sobretudo o Vale do Alto Sado. Ainda hoje foi noticiado que as Barragens do Alto Sado se encontram com níveis bastantes baixos e as mais preocupantes do País e algumas do Algarve (onde não foi contabilizada as chuvadas de ontem).
> 
> Tem sido uma das zonas onde teima em cair alguma precipitação. As toalhas freáticas estão secas, e nota-se a vegetação, a azinheira e sobreiros e outras fruteiras a definharem-se ano após ano devido à seca prolongada e verões cada vez mais quentes e prolongados.
> 
> ...


Ainda assim, e não negando a forte seca que essa região vive, há ali uma região a sul e Beja e a leste de Castro Verde que a 27 de Novembro a erva ainda não tinha nascido.






Zoom dessa região:





A estação do meteoalentejo de Castro Verde segue com 217,8mm, sendo que 39,0mm caíram ontem. (Já deve dar para mudar a cor à paisagem).
Almodôvar conta com 276,4mm, 35,8mm ontem.
Ourique vai com 308,1mm, 42,9mm ontem.


----------



## supercell (6 Dez 2022 às 13:34)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda assim, e não negando a forte seca que essa região vive, há ali uma região a sul e Beja e a leste de Castro Verde que a 27 de Novembro a erva ainda não tinha nascido.
> 
> Ver anexo 3120
> 
> ...


Por curiosidade, onde consegues imagens com essa qualidade?
Apenas conheço as imagens da NASA  https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/
Mas não têm tanta resolução.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2022 às 13:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Com precipitações de 200/300mm anuais já estamos a falar de clima semiárido.





Davidmpb disse:


> Com precipitações de 200/300mm anuais já estamos a falar de clima semiárido.



Este ano civil, estou com 273mm no Sitio das Fontes e 266mm em Carvoeiro...
Anterior ano hidrológico fiquei com 236mm no Sitio das Fontes e 276mm em Carvoeiro...
portanto... aqui já anda muito semiárido ou até quase árido...


----------



## jamestorm (6 Dez 2022 às 13:54)

ecobcg disse:


> Este ano civil, estou com 273mm no Sitio das Fontes e 266mm em Carvoeiro...
> Anterior ano hidrológico fiquei com 236mm no Sitio das Fontes e 276mm em Carvoeiro...
> portanto... aqui já anda muito semiárido ou até quase árido...


A sério esses valores são assustadores...isso foi quase o que choveu aqui na região Oeste só desde Setembro. Este tem sido um ano pra esquecer a Sul ...
Esse quadro deve estar prestes a mudar com toda a chuva que parece vir a caminho do Algarve.


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2022 às 14:08)

supercell disse:


> Por curiosidade, onde consegues imagens com essa qualidade?
> Apenas conheço as imagens da NASA  https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/
> Mas não têm tanta resolução.


Aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2022 às 14:15)

jamestorm disse:


> A sério esses valores são assustadores...isso foi quase o que choveu aqui na região Oeste só desde Setembro. Este tem sido um ano pra esquecer a Sul ...
> Esse quadro deve estar prestes a mudar com toda a chuva que parece vir a caminho do Algarve.



Ficam os gráficos do Sitio das Fontes.. dão uma boa ideia do que se tem vivido aqui nos últimos anos... não é só de agora...


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2022 às 14:26)

Não deixa de ser impressionante que num País pequeno como o nosso ocorram estas diferenças ao nível da precipitação de forma tão marcada. No sul os valores de precipitação são aterradores de tão pequenos que têm sido!


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2022 às 14:39)

https://phys.org/news/2022-12-southern-hemisphere-stormier-northern.html


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 15:32)

frederico disse:


> A entrada da precipitação ontem vinda de Sul e sudoeste favoreceu o Algarve e a Andaluzia Ocidental, bem como o interior alentejano.
> 
> Infelizmente será necessária uma depressão a Oeste de Lisboa que teima em não aparecer para repor a precipitação no vale do Sado, que está neste momento muito pior que o Algarve, apesar de num passado recente ter sido uma região mais húmida que o litoral algarvio.





jamestorm disse:


> É estranha essa persistente ausência de chuva na região do Sado. Não tinha nada a ideia de chover tão pouco por lá. A última década veio alterar as coisas no que toca a chuva...





frederico disse:


> Falta digamos diversidade de eventos devido à persistência de longos períodos anticiclónicos e determinadas sinópticas. Neste caso faltam entradas vigorosas de Oeste pelo litoral alentejano ou células a entrar pelo litoral alentejano.





miguel disse:


> Zona de Setúbal é das piores em seca neste momento, mais de um Ano abaixo da média todos os meses, todos os eventos ou são a Norte ou a Sul e aqui sempre restos ou nada.
> A boa noticia é que a coisa pode mudar de figura a partir de Quarta até ao Natal.





StormRic disse:


> *Aviso Laranja para precipitação* emitido às 13:17 de hoje, para* Madeira (Regiões Montanhosas e Costa Sul *a iniciar daqui a menos de quatro horas, *19:00*) e para os distritos de *Faro, Beja e Setúbal*, a iniciar *amanhã dia 7* às *12:00 (Faro)* e *15:00 (Beja e Setúbal)*. Abrangendo estes distritos do continente significa que será o litoral Oeste, provavelmente para sul da cidade de Setúbal a primeira zona do continente a receber *"Precipitação, por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada."*. Três horas antes dos inícios dos Avisos Laranja iniciam-se os *Avisos Amarelos* para estes distritos do continente, e só às *15:00* se iniciam para outros três distritos abrangendo zonas interiores contíguas ao litoral: *Lisboa, Santarém e Évora*. Portalegre apenas inicia o Aviso Amarelo às 18:00 e todos os outros restantes distritos do continente à meia-noite (00:00 de 5ªfeira dia 8).




Talvez seja amanhã que se inicie uma ajuda a repôr o que tanto falta na bacia do Sado.
Começa assim, com esta direcção de entrada, o que é bastante favorável para a zona em causa:


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 18:00)

StormRic disse:


> Começa assim, com esta direcção de entrada, o que é bastante favorável para a zona em causa:



A actualização da previsão de localização das frentes, para amanhã ao meio-dia, acabada de publicar, mostra um pequeno atraso e sem indicar a oclusão como em dissipação.
Comparar:


StormRic disse:


>







Por outro lado o sector quente aparece mais estreito.


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Dez 2022 às 19:41)

Anticiclone a regressar com toda a força dia 16 segundo o ECMWF


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Dez 2022 às 20:24)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Anticiclone a regressar com toda a força dia 16 segundo o ECMWF


O ECMWF nem sabe o que vai almoçar amanhã quanto mais dia 16... Nunca pares...


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2022 às 20:33)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Anticiclone a regressar com toda a força dia 16 segundo o ECMWF



Vive o momento e esquece o longo prazo. Os modelos também previam um outono seco e está a ser o que se vê!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Dez 2022 às 20:34)

Alguém sabe se o relatório semanal supostamente referente ao dia 5  Dezembro refere se as 00h do dia 5 ou as 23h do dia 5 Dezembro, pois não vejo qq alteração neste relatório semanal!


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Dez 2022 às 20:39)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Anticiclone a regressar com toda a força dia 16 segundo o ECMWF


Olha, o verão regressa no dia 21 de junho de 2023.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Dez 2022 às 22:16)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Anticiclone a regressar com toda a força dia 16 segundo o ECMWF


Então o melhor mesmo é aproveitar a chuva que realmente pode ser de pouca dura... Se vires que está a chover pouco é só mudares para as freguesias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2022 às 22:52)

RedeMeteo disse:


> ECMWF já com o anticiclone a subir a partir de dia 10...





RedeMeteo disse:


> Anticiclone a regressar com toda a força dia 16 segundo o ECMWF


Afinal, chega a 10 ou a 16?


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2022 às 23:20)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Anticiclone a regressar com toda a força dia 16 segundo o ECMWF





Eu diria que, se o modelo vier a concretizar-se (faltam ainda muitos dias e os modelos poderão sofrer alterações), é uma boa notícia, pois também já faz falta alguns dias de tempo seco para a apanha da azeitona.

Modelo ECMWF

ECMWF Charts


----------



## João Pedro (6 Dez 2022 às 23:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Afinal, chega a 10 ou a 16?


Chega no dia 16. No dia 10 é quando começa a subir; leva seis dias a chegar


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Dez 2022 às 23:40)

Gerofil disse:


> Eu diria que, se o modelo vier a concretizar-se (faltam ainda muitos dias e os modelos poderão sofrer alterações), é uma boa notícia, pois também já faz falta alguns dias de tempo seco para a apanha da azeitona.
> 
> Modelo ECMWF
> 
> ECMWF Charts


Já pouca azeitona há para apanhar... Está praticamente tudo colhido.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Dez 2022 às 23:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já pouca azeitona há para apanhar... Está praticamente tudo colhido.


Fiquei com dúvidas se ele não estaria a ser irónico...


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 00:14)

Devido a motivos imprevistos, a chegada de S.Exa o AA fica adiada para dia 17. Espero que ninguém fique desapontado.


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Dez 2022 às 00:36)

StormRic disse:


> Devido a motivos imprevistos, a chegada de S.Exa o AA fica adiada para dia 17. Espero que ninguém fique desapontado.


Esperemos que só chegue daqui a muito muito tempo. Que o tempo de chuva se mantenha pelo menos todo o mês


----------



## comentador (7 Dez 2022 às 09:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Afinal, chega a 10 ou a 16?


Com a greve da TAP nos próximos dias, pode ser que regresse mais tarde.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Dez 2022 às 09:55)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Esperemos que só chegue daqui a muito muito tempo. Que o tempo de chuva se mantenha pelo menos todo o mês


Isso todos nós queríamos, (com excepção do Charlie Moreira)  , bom seria que o Natal e passagem de ano também fossem marcados por tempo revolto.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Dez 2022 às 10:27)

Eu diria que o AA chegará antes do Natal...porque com este andar acabamos o mês acima dos 500mm e não quero azias dos colegas minhotos


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Dez 2022 às 12:42)

Parece que uma mancha vai para Norte e outra para Espanha


----------



## rozzo (7 Dez 2022 às 13:30)

E parece que parte de ti é definitivamente um pessimista incurável, ou então... que outra parte de ti gosta na verdade de fazer este filme para provocar e "incendiar" o fórum....

Não há pachorra para os teus lamentos e pessimismo destrutivo constantes, desculpa lá!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2022 às 13:31)

trovoadas disse:


> Eu diria que o AA chegará antes do Natal...porque com este andar acabamos o mês acima dos 500mm e não quero azias dos colegas minhotos


Por este andar, o Bacalhau vai chegar ao Natal demolhado.


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2022 às 14:17)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Parece que uma mancha vai para Norte e outra para Espanha



Por vezes o satélite e radar "enganam", é preciso não esquecer que o núcleo depressionário também se vai movendo para leste e aproximando de Portugal, logo, e apesar do movimento das frentes ser aparentemente para Norte e NNE/NE, porque acompanham a circulação da depressão, também tem alguma deriva para leste.

Se essas frentes, por acaso não entrarem, outras, mais perto do núcleo devem entrar nas próximas horas, e estão sempre a ser geradas novas células/frentes.

É acompanhar e  aguardar.


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2022 às 15:17)

https://phys.org/news/2022-12-air-masses-el-nio-decoded.html


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Dez 2022 às 18:46)

Snifa disse:


> Por vezes o satélite e radar "enganam", é preciso não esquecer que o núcleo depressionário também se vai movendo para leste e aproximando de Portugal, logo, e apesar do movimento das frentes ser aparentemente para Norte e NNE/NE, porque acompanham a circulação da depressão, também tem alguma deriva para leste.
> 
> Se essas frentes, por acaso não entrarem, outras, mais perto do núcleo devem entrar nas próximas horas, e estão sempre a ser geradas novas células/frentes.
> 
> É acompanhar e  aguardar.


Esperemos que sim... por agora apenas 1,2mm e sem esperanças de chuva forte no radar


----------



## Toby (7 Dez 2022 às 19:28)




----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 20:19)

Toby disse:


> Ver anexo 3137
> Ver anexo 3138


Cheira-me que a NHC vai ter de nomear mais uma tempestade... Está mesmo no limite de subtropical ou extra.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Dez 2022 às 21:50)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Esperemos que sim... por agora apenas 1,2mm e sem esperanças de chuva forte no radar


Hoje tens toda a razão, um fiasco pelo Alentejo, havia modelos a colocar bastante precipitação, no entanto durante a madrugada devem começar a aparecer células que podem descarregar precipitação localmente forte.


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2022 às 22:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cheira-me que a NHC vai ter de nomear mais uma tempestade



Alien?


----------



## JCARL (7 Dez 2022 às 22:55)

Gerofil disse:


> Eu diria que, se o modelo vier a concretizar-se (faltam ainda muitos dias e os modelos poderão sofrer alterações), é uma boa notícia, pois também já faz falta alguns dias de tempo seco para a apanha da azeitona.
> 
> Modelo ECMWF
> 
> ECMWF Charts


Qual azeitona? Com minhoca ou sem ela?


----------



## JCARL (7 Dez 2022 às 23:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já pouca azeitona há para apanhar... Está praticamente tudo colhido.


Mas há a que pode servir para ser vendida como "gourmet" em pires (prato)!. Mas tem de ter um palitinho a acompanhar para a outra parte que vem com ela.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2022 às 00:09)

Agradecimento especial ao @RedeMeteo

https://www.meteoalentejo.pt/trovoadas/


----------



## jamestorm (8 Dez 2022 às 09:28)

Brutais *96mm* por Alenquer entre o dia de Ontem e a Madrugada de hoje. Continua a chover...


----------



## cova beira (8 Dez 2022 às 09:40)

o meteocovilha segue com 1584mm anuais, em ano de seca a estação com o que falta chover em dezembro, que não vai ser pouco, vai ficar bem acima da média anual

Tenho a ideia que está a acontecer o mesmo por todo o resto do país alguém tem acesso a estes dados?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2022 às 09:41)

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cova beira (8 Dez 2022 às 10:01)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Há a possibilidade de nevar a cotas pouco habituais na madrugada de domingo tudo vai depender do frio acumulado


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2022 às 10:46)

cova beira disse:


> o meteocovilha segue com 1584mm anuais, em ano de seca a estação com o que falta chover em dezembro, que não vai ser pouco, vai ficar bem acima da média anual
> 
> Tenho a ideia que está a acontecer o mesmo por todo o resto do país alguém tem acesso a estes dados?


Pelo menos por aqui está ainda longe disso. No final de novembro tinha pouco mais de metade a precipitação anual. Seria necessário um dezembro excecionalmente chuvoso, por estas bandas, para ficar próximo da média anual.


----------



## Nickname (8 Dez 2022 às 11:17)

cova beira disse:


> o meteocovilha segue com 1584mm anuais, em ano de seca a estação com o que falta chover em dezembro, que não vai ser pouco, vai ficar bem acima da média anual
> 
> Tenho a ideia que está a acontecer o mesmo por todo o resto do país alguém tem acesso a estes dados?


Por aqui vai ficar abaixo da média, ronda os 900mm de momento.
As médias para  Viseu rondam os 1200mm(cidade)/1300mm(aeródromo).

Tenho ideia que a zona da Guarda/Covilhã foi mais beneficiada este ano comparativamente com outras zonas vizinhas.
A Guarda talvez acabe acima da média também.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (8 Dez 2022 às 11:24)

Prestes a fazer Évora - Porto, confesso que estou meio apreensivo com esta viagem atendendo aos relatos do pessoal de Lisboa ontem e a olhar para o radar ali na zona de Alcobaça/São Martinho.

Faço mesmo muitos kms por ano em auto-estrada, e de vez em quando, logicamente, em condições bem adversas, mas hoje não sei porquê estou um bocado apreensivo.


----------



## cova beira (8 Dez 2022 às 11:26)

Nickname disse:


> Por aqui vai ficar abaixo da média, ronda os 900mm de momento.
> As médias para  Viseu rondam os 1200mm(cidade)/1300mm(aeródromo).
> 
> Tenho ideia que a zona da Guarda/Covilhã foi mais beneficiada este ano comparativamente com outras zonas vizinhas.
> A Guarda talvez acabe acima da média também.


Com os mapas que os modelos apresentam para as próximas semanas se Viseu não chegar aos valores médios muito perto estará de o conseguir


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2022 às 11:27)

cova beira disse:


> o meteocovilha segue com 1584mm anuais, em ano de seca a estação com o que falta chover em dezembro, que não vai ser pouco, vai ficar bem acima da média anual
> 
> Tenho a ideia que está a acontecer o mesmo por todo o resto do país alguém tem acesso a estes dados?



Aqui vai ficar abaixo da média a não ser que nos próximos dias caiam dilúvios, acumulados desde Janeiro 346mm


----------



## tonítruo (8 Dez 2022 às 11:34)

cova beira disse:


> o meteocovilha segue com 1584mm anuais, em ano de seca a estação com o que falta chover em dezembro, que não vai ser pouco, vai ficar bem acima da média anual
> 
> Tenho a ideia que está a acontecer o mesmo por todo o resto do país alguém tem acesso a estes dados?


Por aqui dezembro deve salvar-nos de ficar com valores de precipitação anual de clima semi-árido é que a 31 de novembro apenas tínhamos uns 330mm, ora este dezembro já ultrapassou 120mm e parece que ainda vai chover muito até ao final do mês...


----------



## Rapido (8 Dez 2022 às 12:24)

miguel disse:


> Aqui vai ficar abaixo da média a não ser que nos próximos dias caiam dilúvios, acumulados desde Janeiro 346mm


De facto, o que choveu ontem em Lisboa e aqui em Setúbal pouco ou nada, apenas alguns aguaceiros pontualmente fortes mas de muito curta duração.


----------



## cova beira (8 Dez 2022 às 12:34)

tonítruo disse:


> Por aqui dezembro deve salvar-nos de ficar com valores de precipitação anual de clima semi-árido é que a 31 de novembro apenas tínhamos uns 330mm, ora este dezembro já ultrapassou 120mm e parece que ainda vai chover muito até ao final do mês...


Os foristas do Algarve tanto se lamentaram que vão ficar acima da média


----------



## comentador (8 Dez 2022 às 13:31)

A única zona que está bem abaixo da média tem sido o Vale do Alto Sado. Não sei precisar bem, mas vamos com cerca de 150 mm desde Setembro até agora. E dada as secas dos anos anteriores, os solos estão ressequidos. Estamos ainda muito longe do ponto de saturação dos solos.
O Rio Sado está seco, o único rio que não tem água corrente em Portugal nesta altura. 
A continuar assim a principal barragem da zona, Monte da Rocha (Ourique), não vai ter qualquer reposição de água. Está neste momento com 8%, sendo 5% volume morto. Necessitávamos de pelo menos 600 mm de chuvas nos próximos meses para a situação de seca melhorar.
Com a recorrência de secas que se têm verificado ao longo dos últimos anos, duvido que a situação melhore.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Dez 2022 às 13:43)

E agora para picar um bocadinho:

No Verão, quando temos "n" foristas a pedir sol e calor (ora porque vivem em zonas com pouco calor ou porque apenas gostam) é tudo a mandar vir por que os incêndios e a seca e que morrem pessoas, etc.
Agora, vemos "n" foristas a pedir tempo tempestuoso e, devido a esse tempo, vemos mortes, enormes estragos, pessoas com vidas destruídas mas ninguém reclama com esses.

Podemos finalmente concordar que preferências pessoais não devem ser insultadas? É que se dá para um lado, para o outro também devia ser igual...


----------



## Tmsf (8 Dez 2022 às 13:54)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> E agora para picar um bocadinho:
> 
> No Verão, quando temos "n" foristas a pedir sol e calor (ora porque vivem em zonas com pouco calor ou porque apenas gostam) é tudo a mandar vir por que os incêndios e a seca e que morrem pessoas, etc.
> Agora, vemos "n" foristas a pedir tempo tempestuoso e, devido a esse tempo, vemos mortes, enormes estragos, pessoas com vidas destruídas mas ninguém reclama com esses.
> ...


É exatamente isso que vejo por aqui .
Quem pede sol é criticado, seja por preferência pessoal ou muitas vezes até profissional. Pois não podemos esquecer que muitas vezes quem pede bom tempo pode ser devido ao seu ganha pão depender disso. Existem negócios que só facturam se existir bom tempo ou calor.
No entanto para tempestades, chuva etc fica tudo em pulgas e quando alguém diz que não gosta ou não quer é "posto de lado" , gozado e criticado.
Existem prós e contras em ambas as situações de tempo. E cada um tem as suas preferências.
O pessoal do litoral norte por vezes está semanas sem ver sol, é normal pedir tempo seco.
O pessoal do sul está meses sem ver chuva, é normal pedir chuva.
Só não tratem é as pessoas de maneira diferente.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Dez 2022 às 14:11)

comentador disse:


> A única zona que está bem abaixo da média tem sido o Vale do Alto Sado. Não sei precisar bem, mas vamos com cerca de 150 mm desde Setembro até agora. E dada as secas dos anos anteriores, os solos estão ressequidos. Estamos ainda muito longe do ponto de saturação dos solos.
> O Rio Sado está seco, o único rio que não tem água corrente em Portugal nesta altura.
> A continuar assim a principal barragem da zona, Monte da Rocha (Ourique), não vai ter qualquer reposição de água. Está neste momento com 8%, sendo 5% volume morto. Necessitávamos de pelo menos 600 mm de chuvas nos próximos meses para a situação de seca melhorar.
> Com a recorrência de secas que se têm verificado ao longo dos últimos anos, duvido que a situação melhore.


Concordo a 100% contigo. Basta ver o relato dos últimos dias. Vejo pessoal deste fórum a falar de episódios de chuva forte, trovoada, cheias, etc e no Montijo a única chuva que caiu foi s frente de ontem que durou uns 10 minutos com chuva forte e uns aguaceiros fracos/moderados uns 20mins antes e depois, nada mais. Hoje, nem pingo ainda caiu, a estrada estava completamente seca. Digam o que disserem, é a realidade.

Mais, o cúmulo é eu sair de casa (Montijo) para vir para casa dos meus pais (Carnide) hoje pelas 12.30h e pelo caminho, na VDG e antes de chegar a Lisboa apanhar n trovoadas. Não sei o que aquela zona tem de tão atípico mas parece que as células fortes fogem todas daquela zona...


----------



## tonítruo (8 Dez 2022 às 14:12)

Tmsf disse:


> É exatamente isso que vejo por aqui .
> Quem pede sol é criticado, seja por preferência pessoal ou muitas vezes até profissional. Pois não podemos esquecer que muitas vezes quem pede bom tempo pode ser devido ao seu ganha pão depender disso. Existem negócios que só facturam se existir bom tempo ou calor.
> No entanto para tempestades, chuva etc fica tudo em pulgas e quando alguém diz que não gosta ou não quer é "posto de lado" , gozado e criticado.
> Existem prós e contras em ambas as situações de tempo. E cada um tem as suas preferências.
> ...


Compreendo a observação mas em alguns casos falta bom senso. Se o país está em seca extrema não peçam sol e calor para piorar, se o país está com os terrenos saturados e inundados não peçam chuva torrencial para piorar. Daí algumas das críticas...


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2022 às 14:22)

https://phys.org/news/2022-12-linking-african-atlantic-storms.html


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 14:24)

Tmsf disse:


> É exatamente isso que vejo por aqui .
> Quem pede sol é criticado, seja por preferência pessoal ou muitas vezes até profissional. Pois não podemos esquecer que muitas vezes quem pede bom tempo pode ser devido ao seu ganha pão depender disso. Existem negócios que só facturam se existir bom tempo ou calor.
> No entanto para tempestades, chuva etc fica tudo em pulgas e quando alguém diz que não gosta ou não quer é "posto de lado" , gozado e criticado.
> Existem prós e contras em ambas as situações de tempo. E cada um tem as suas preferências.
> ...


Sejamos sinceros: até essa classificação de "bom/mau tempo" é extremamente subjetiva. 40ºC ou mais nunca é bom tempo, por mais que os jornalistas gostem de falar assim, e o mesmo se passa com eventos absurdos de precipitação ou de frio.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2022 às 14:39)

Prefiro 40 °c e bom tempo do que a catástrofe que aconteceu em Lisboa.

Já agora: ainda estamos em seca muito severa  Bla Bla Bla...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tmsf (8 Dez 2022 às 14:40)

tonítruo disse:


> Compreendo a observação mas em alguns casos falta bom senso. Se o país está em seca extrema não peçam sol e calor para piorar, se o país está com os terrenos saturados e inundados não peçam chuva torrencial para piorar. Daí algumas das críticas...


Certo, não estou a falar de todas as críticas...
Mas algumas pessoas são ridicularizadas aqui só pelas suas preferências quando muitas vezes nem sabemos os motivos que estão por detrás disso. Já vi aqui gente que pedia para parar a chuva por ter problemas de infiltrações em casa, outros podem ser devido à sua actividade económica depender do sol e das pessoas saírem à rua...
Como é óbvio num país em que chove muito no Norte e pouco no Sul, nunca vão estar todos de acordo . Imagino que seja frustrante uma pessoa do Alentejo ou Algarve ler aqui alguém a pedir Sol porque está farto de chuva. 
Como também é frustrante para pessoas do Litoral Norte ver constantemente foristas a rezar que previsões de mais de 100mm por dia se concretizem.
Há que haver compreensão dos dois lados . Só acho que se ridiculariza muitas vezes as pessoas que pedem Sol sem saber os motivos por detrás .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Dez 2022 às 14:44)

Condições meteorológicas extremas são uma coisa negativa. Não faz sentido desejá-las. Ponto. Felizmente, os nossos desejos não são ordens.


----------



## casr26 (8 Dez 2022 às 17:02)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Condições meteorológicas extremas são uma coisa negativa. Não faz sentido desejá-las. Ponto. Felizmente, os nossos desejos não são ordens.


Precisamente... os fenómenos extremos da natureza são fantásticos para serem observados para os estudantes, curiosos e aficionados, pois são sempre motivo de interesse mais que não seja pela sua beleza e força.., no entanto desejar a existência deles só mesmo para quem nunca esteve envolvido na primeira pessoa ou por inerência directa.

Recordo-me ainda hoje de umas cheias no Oeste e de ventos ciclónicos (creio que em 2008) que vivenciei na primeira pessoa e até diques tive que construir e demorou um bom tempo para não entrar em parafuso cada vez que aparecia alguma tempestade nas proximidades do continente...

Apreciar e até ajudar pessoas que visitam o fórum é de extrema utilidade, já alguém desejar a existência de eventos severos..já é uma conversa extremamente diferente....mas basta viverem um em que vejam o agregado familiar em perigo e a febre passa logo :-)


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Dez 2022 às 17:25)

casr26 disse:


> Precisamente... os fenómenos extremos da natureza são fantásticos para serem observados para os estudantes, curiosos e aficionados, pois são sempre motivo de interesse mais que não seja pela sua beleza e força.., no entanto desejar a existência deles só mesmo para quem nunca esteve envolvido na primeira pessoa ou por inerência directa.
> 
> Recordo-me ainda hoje de umas cheias no Oeste e de ventos ciclónicos (creio que em 2008) que vivenciei na primeira pessoa e até diques tive que construir e demorou um bom tempo para não entrar em parafuso cada vez que aparecia alguma tempestade nas proximidades do continente...
> 
> Apreciar e até ajudar pessoas que visitam o fórum é de extrema utilidade, já alguém desejar a existência de eventos severos..já é uma conversa extremamente diferente....mas basta viverem um em que vejam o agregado familiar em perigo e a febre passa logo :-)



É a história da pimenta e do fiofó.


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2022 às 04:13)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> E agora para picar um bocadinho:
> 
> No Verão, quando temos "n" foristas a pedir sol e calor (ora porque vivem em zonas com pouco calor ou porque apenas gostam) é tudo a mandar vir por que os incêndios e a seca e que morrem pessoas, etc.
> Agora, vemos "n" foristas a pedir tempo tempestuoso e, devido a esse tempo, vemos mortes, enormes estragos, pessoas com vidas destruídas mas ninguém reclama com esses.



Claro que eventos extremos de qualquer tipo não devem ser desejados, a não ser que não tenham as consequências trágicas que referes.
No entanto há uma certa diferença entre as tragédias do extremo calor/incêndios e a precipitação volumosa que se tem vindo a desejar (não os disparates de pedir 100 mm ou mais porque não é com esses valores que se termina uma seca).
A diferença é que dos eventos de extremo calor, um evento de fogo, nada de bom resulta, sublinho, absolutamente nada. Mas de um evento de chuva sim, salvaguardando que não sejam os disparates. Penso que não vi ninguém aqui no fórum a pedir acumulados de mais de 100 mm em regiões onde isso não é, de todo, comum e traz quase com toda a certeza tragédias. Mas no Alto Minho esses valores são bastante comuns, por exemplo.
Extremo calor e fogo implicam morte, destruição e nunca são benéficos nem combatíveis. Desejá-lo é... estranho.
Mas a chuva é sem dúvida, em primeiro lugar, fonte de vida para tudo o que é vivo e é com esse sentido que se deseja em geral que haja abundância, por oposição à morte generalizada da Natureza que a seca traz. O desejo de abundância de água, para mim, não é estranho. Há é que conjugar isso com as incapacidades das sociedades em saberem ou quererem ordenar inteligentemente a ocupação do solo e controle dos fluxos de água naturais.


----------



## Cesar (9 Dez 2022 às 06:55)

Agora já podemos dizer que não vai faltar chuva nos próximos dias, pode ser que depois disto venham entradas polares.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Dez 2022 às 07:51)

"Extremo calor e fogo implicam morte, destruição e nunca são benéficos nem combatíveis. Desejá-lo é... estranho."

Extremo calor não implica a ocorrência de incêndio o que implica a ocorrência de incêndios é a negligência por parte dos seres humanos algo que felizmente pode ser evitável.

Logo preferir 35/40°c a catástrofes como vimos em Lisboa não me parece estranho.

Quantos grandes incendios tivemos em pleno mes de janeiro ou fevereiro!?

Pois...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (9 Dez 2022 às 08:59)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> "Extremo calor e fogo implicam morte, destruição e nunca são benéficos nem combatíveis. Desejá-lo é... estranho."
> 
> Extremo calor não implica a ocorrência de incêndio o que implica a ocorrência de incêndios é a negligência por parte dos seres humanos algo que felizmente pode ser evitável.
> 
> ...


Negligência em relação aos incêndios...ok, mas não te estarás a esquecer da negligência da construção em locais de curos de água, de leito de cheia, etc...não estarás?
Se calhar a situação de Lisboa também era evitável...
E já agora calor extremo também implica morte e não só com fogo...

Quantas grandes inundações tivemos em Agosto? Isto faz algum sentido, por favor!!!

O país esteve à beira do "colapso" e se as previsões que existiam para o Outono se tivessem concretizado, entrava mesmo e vens dizer que preferir 35/ a 40ºC a catástrofe como a que vimos em Lisboa não é estranho...se calhar devias visitar algumas zonas do interior do país para ver como estavam as coisas antes destas chuvas, ou ver como estão as coisas em zonas que arderam como a serra da estrela, ou a zona dos incêndios de 2017, onde tudo continua na mesma,

Sinceramente isto é uma conversa super estúpida e o pior é que vim participar na mesma.

Cada um gosta do estado do tempo que entender, tem esse direito, e se evitarmos pedidos estúpidos em alturas inacreditáveis, se calhar ninguém leva na cabeça...


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2022 às 09:25)

Não está grande coisa, mas vai melhorar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Dez 2022 às 10:07)

baojoao disse:


> Negligência em relação aos incêndios...ok, mas não te estarás a esquecer da negligência da construção em locais de curos de água, de leito de cheia, etc...não estarás?
> Se calhar a situação de Lisboa também era evitável...
> E já agora calor extremo também implica morte e não só com fogo...
> 
> ...


Pode haver um escoamento de água fabulastico se chover várias horas sem parar o resultado está a vista.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## microcris (9 Dez 2022 às 10:21)

baojoao disse:


> Negligência em relação aos incêndios...ok, mas não te estarás a esquecer da negligência da construção em locais de curos de água, de leito de cheia, etc...não estarás?
> Se calhar a situação de Lisboa também era evitável...
> E já agora calor extremo também implica morte e não só com fogo...
> 
> ...


Vocês já estão a mistura as coisas.
Independentemente dos gostos, penso que não há grande mal em pedir calor no verão e chuva/frio no inverno.

O pessoal dos 35/40 pede essas temperaturas no verão, não é no inverno. Apesar de em pleno verão haver pessoal a pedir tempestades (nada contra a uma ou outra trovoada em pleno verão, obviamente)
Sim, as coisas estavam muito más no interior. Mas... estavam más pelo calor extremo ou estavam más porque o calor acentuou o mal causado pela falta de precipitação nos últimos Outonos/Invernos? Penso que não podemos "culpar" apenas o calor de verão.

Eu gosto de calor no verão. Neste verão, passei uma semana em Bragança e, principalmente durante as noites, disse mal da minha vida com o calor. Mas, mais uma vez, era verão, era para estar quente e nós temos que nos aguentar.


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2022 às 14:57)

Efrain






5:04h UTC; já com ventos com força de furacão.


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2022 às 15:07)

Orion disse:


> Efrain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.go...Color(hidden)&lg=true&t=2022-12-09-T14:25:57Z


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2022 às 15:30)

https://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-t...rl_colors&prod=natl&timespan=24hrs&anim=html5







Água precipitável é apenas mais um ingrediente e a sua presença em valores elevados nem sempre significa dilúvio. Mas ajuda.






 https://www.atmos.albany.edu/student/abentley/realtime/anom.php?domain=atlantic&variable=pw_anom


----------



## LMMS (9 Dez 2022 às 19:51)

Isto é o que aí vem....
Talvez seja até pior do que já passou....


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2022 às 20:36)

Não obstante a reduzida dimensão e duração, qualquer foco convectivo - em conjunção com a AP muito elevada - pode localmente originar chuva temporariamente (muito) intensa.

 https://www.weathernerds.org/satell...bc=Off&initsst=Off&initecens=Off&initgefs=Off






Intensidade do vento, em nós, às 16:03h UTC:


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Dez 2022 às 20:50)

Assim está melhor (imagem das 20:30)


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (9 Dez 2022 às 21:48)

GSM2046 disse:


> Assim está melhor (imagem das 20:30)Ver anexo 3219


Este produto de satélite e de que website?


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 04:34)

Alguns intervalos de animação, no sector Atlântico nacional:


----------



## João Pedro (10 Dez 2022 às 09:02)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Este produto de satélite e de que website?


Aqui:




__





						Eumetview
					






					view.eumetsat.int


----------



## Luis Martins (10 Dez 2022 às 10:14)

Aproximando-nos de meados de Dezembro dá-me vontade de perguntar o seguinte: como se sentem aqueles que em Agosto diziam que este Outono/Inverno ia ser muito seco , e que não ia chover nada de jeito e que eles é que sabiam ,  porque tinham escondido debaixo da cama , uma edição secreta do Borda d'água que nunca falhava nas previsões a 1200 horas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2022 às 10:16)

Vai começar o tédio certo... 
Uma estapafurdisse de chuva durante toda a semana

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (10 Dez 2022 às 10:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu entretanto fui lá por mim, mas obrigado.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2022 às 10:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vai começar o tédio certo...
> Uma estapafurdisse de chuva durante toda a semana
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Parece que sim, e apesar de gostar de chuva, também já preferia uma entrada fria, com alguma neve, ou simplesmente frio seco com geadas, sei lá, para variar um pouco... 

Mas entre aquilo que eu prefiro e a realidade vai uma longa distância.. 

Como ninguém controla isto o que tiver que  vir virá ( e claro sem estragos ou problemas). 

E preciso ver que algumas zonas do País não estão tão bem regadas como aqui no Norte/Litoral Norte, mesmo em Trás-os-Montes, a chuva ainda faz falta, embora a situação esteja melhor, além das regiões mais a Sul.

Para quem não gosta de chuva, ou está farto dela, uma olhadela ao GFS 0z até ao dia 26/12, não será boa ideia 

É que isto está um bocadinho para o extremo, em especial nas regiões "do costume"..







PS: é melhor também não ver o GFS 6Z... 

Mas deixo uma "achega" ( e não vi a saída toda) 618 mm algures em Portugal, onde será?


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2022 às 11:05)

Ciclone no seu máximo. Boa parte da frente é muita nebulosidade mas com pouca precipitação.






4:09h UTC





















Quase 21º em Santa Maria às 07:00. Dá para ter noção da intensidade da adveção de ar quente que ocorreu.


----------



## cardu (10 Dez 2022 às 13:36)

alerta vermelho em lisboa e santarém é o que o IPMA devia ativar imediatamente.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2022 às 14:02)

https://phys.org/news/2022-12-airlines-contrails-environmental-problem.html


----------



## cova beira (10 Dez 2022 às 14:44)

Estas entradas são propícias à queda de neve aqui na região no entanto parace não haver frio em altura suficiente, talvez a região de Bragança tenha condições para a queda de neve esta noite


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2022 às 15:00)

Hoje em dia qualquer empresa tem um modelo meteorológico proprietário. No deles até as nossas observações podem ser inseridas, tal é o controlo da qualidade.

 https://www.tomorrow.io/cbam/



Tomem lá, NOAA, Eumetsat/ESA e ECMWF que gastam desnecessariamente milhares de milhões em satélites, supercomputadores e modelos.







Com o modelo deles, sabe-se até ao milímetro de precipitação que uma qualquer bigorna vai largar em qualquer momento, a qualquer altura. E basta apenas dar a temperatura do termómetro do carro.



> *What is CBAM, and why is it revolutionary?*
> 
> *High Resolution Analysis*: Today, one of the best available public models, NOAA's High-Resolution Rapid Refresh (HRRR), works in resolutions of 3km. CBAM gets to the highest resolution that exists in the market today: *tens of meters*. This resolution allows us to account for things like terrain and buildings and see otherwise invisible features, such as wind turbulence around buildings.
> *Update Frequency*: HRRR updates every hour, and most other public models update every 6 hours. CBAM, in contrast, updates every *few minutes*.
> ...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2022 às 15:59)

casr26 disse:


> Apenas uma pergunta e peço já desculpas se estou a colocar a questão no local menos apropriado ..mas, o anticiclone para as nossas zonas ainda não é uma realidade visível para as próximas semanas pois não?
> Coloco a questão apenas porque precisava de uns bons dias sem ter a constante chuva para fazer uns trabalhos na minha casa mas já começo a ver que só mesmo para o próximo ano...


Neste momento tão cedo não regressa o anticiclone, segundo os modelos, no entanto é provável que dia 17 seja seco no Sul, com céu pouco nublado. Será, no entanto, uma melhoria de pouca duração...


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2022 às 16:26)

cardu disse:


> alerta vermelho em lisboa e santarém é o que o IPMA devia ativar imediatamente.


Nenhum modelo fundamenta o aviso vermelho.


----------



## Marco pires (10 Dez 2022 às 17:10)

Curioso, imagem de radar com a mancha de chuva mas zero chuva por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 17:17)

Seria preventivo porque ainda há muita água em zonas alagadas. Laranja + alagamentos anteriores = Vermelho.
Aliás talvez o Laranja se baseie no mesmo princípio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2022 às 17:29)

Marco pires disse:


> Curioso, imagem de radar com a mancha de chuva mas zero chuva por aqui.
> 
> 
> Ver anexo 3233


É porque esses ecos no radar são virga, não são chuva...


----------



## Toby (10 Dez 2022 às 18:10)




----------



## Toby (10 Dez 2022 às 18:13)




----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2022 às 18:18)

Primeira frente quente já sob o território continental:


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2022 às 18:38)

Encerrando a minha participação...



Ondulação em pés (dividir por 3 para uma aproximação em metros para tótós). 12:48 & 12:49h UTC:


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2022 às 18:48)

O que aparece no radar é palha? Nunca tinha visto imagem assim ahah


----------



## frederico (10 Dez 2022 às 19:34)

-2 em Norwich, Inglaterra a congelar. A BBC prevê -5. Desde 2018 que não há tanto frio. Está humidade a 100 por cento e um nevoeiro cerrado. PS: não consigo carregar fotos com o iPhone.


----------



## hurricane (10 Dez 2022 às 20:01)

frederico disse:


> -2 em Norwich, Inglaterra a congelar. A BBC prevê -5. Desde 2018 que não há tanto frio. Está humidade a 100 por cento e um nevoeiro cerrado. PS: não consigo carregar fotos com o iPhone.



Aí e aqui em Bruxelas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2022 às 20:06)

jamestorm disse:


> O que aparece no radar é palha? Nunca tinha visto imagem assim ahah


É uma frente quente fraca que acompanha o sistema, antes da meia-noite nem era prevista grande precipitação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2022 às 20:50)

cardu disse:


> alerta vermelho em lisboa e santarém é o que o IPMA devia ativar imediatamente.



Pequeno esclarecimento. O IPMA não lança alertas, lança avisos meteorológicos. Alertas são lançados pela ANEPC.

O IPMA lança avisos sobre o que vai ocorrer, e o que vai ocorrer, aparentemente, não justifica o aviso vermelho. Os avisos do IPMA não têm em conta com o que se passou nos últimos dias, simplesmente são lançados se a previsão entrar nos critérios de emissão definidos pelo IPMA.

Agora, tendo em conta o que vai chover e o estado de algumas zonas devido à precipitação ocorrida nos últimos dias, isso já pode justificar que a ANEPC lance alertas com cores mais elevadas. Mas é a ANEPC que tem de fazer isso, não é o IPMA. São coisas distintas.


----------



## vitamos (10 Dez 2022 às 21:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pequeno esclarecimento. O IPMA não lança alertas, lança avisos meteorológicos. Alertas são lançados pela ANEPC.
> 
> O IPMA lança avisos sobre o que vai ocorrer, e o que vai ocorrer, aparentemente, não justifica o aviso vermelho. Os avisos do IPMA não têm em conta com o que se passou nos últimos dias, simplesmente são lançados se a previsão entrar nos critérios de emissão definidos pelo IPMA.
> 
> Agora, tendo em conta o que vai chover e o estado de algumas zonas devido à precipitação ocorrida nos últimos dias, isso já pode justificar que a ANEPC lance alertas com cores mais elevadas. Mas é a ANEPC que tem de fazer isso, não é o IPMA. São coisas distintas.


Pertinente e muito importante...

Nos últimos dias não faltaram climatologistas, especialistas em clima, hidrobiólogos e toda uma vasta parafernália de especialistas, cujo curriculum não é escrutinado, e que são ouvidos como suprasumos... alguns desses "especialistas" desconhecem o que é um aviso e um alerta.

Responsabilizar o IPMA por alertas é o mesmo que culpar qualquer profissional por um dever que não é seu. O IPMA deve emitir evisos com base em critérios. Ponto.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Dez 2022 às 21:07)

vitamos disse:


> O IPMA deve emitir evisos com base em critérios. Ponto.


Claro, o IPMA não vai lançar avisos vermelhos com base no que se passou em Lisboa por exemplo, mas sim com os critérios para a emissão de aviso, se assim fosse havia uma banalização dos mesmos.


----------



## tonítruo (10 Dez 2022 às 21:27)

Porquê que o ano hidrológico começa a 1 de outubro, há algum motivo ou é apenas uma data arbitrária?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Dez 2022 às 21:40)

tonítruo disse:


> Porquê que o ano hidrológico começa a 1 de outubro, há algum motivo ou é apenas uma data arbitrária?


Supostamente é dia 1 de Outubro pois é quando as reservas hídricas atingem o seu mínimo.. acho que é por isto..


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2022 às 21:42)

tonítruo disse:


> Porquê que o ano hidrológico começa a 1 de outubro, há algum motivo ou é apenas uma data arbitrária?


Altura que começa a chover novamente no nosso clima, depois de um período estival longo sem chover e com reservas de água no mínimo. É como se se iniciasse um ciclo novo em outubro e daí o novo ano hidrológico começar nessa data. Acho eu!


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 21:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O IPMA lança avisos sobre o que vai ocorrer, e o que vai ocorrer, aparentemente, não justifica o aviso vermelho. Os avisos do IPMA não têm em conta com o que se passou nos últimos dias, simplesmente são lançados se a previsão entrar nos critérios de emissão definidos pelo IPMA.


Sobre as previsões entrarem nos critérios tenho uma dúvida: qual é a dimensão das áreas ou nº de estações, para as quais a previsão entra dentro dos critérios de certo nível de aviso, necessária para ser lançado esse aviso para uma região inteira nas quais essas áreas e/ou estações estão incluídas, digamos um distrito?
Por exemplo, se estiverem previstos acumulados  > 40/6h num concelho, todo o distrito desse concelho entra em aviso laranja? Penso que muito do descrédito com que às vezes as populações recebem os avisos tem a ver com a falta de detalhe relativamente à área englobada no aviso. É relativamente comum as condições previstas que deram origem a um aviso distrital só acontecerem numa parte restrita do distrito, enquanto até uma maioria de concelhos não teve sequer condições que justificassem qualquer aviso. É natural que as populações destes concelhos fiquem descrentes dos avisos se este tipo de situação se repete frequentemente.
Isto é ainda mais notório em distritos que abrangem zonas de topografia, orografia e exposição muito diferentes, zonas essas que não são características desses distritos mas se prolongam por vários distritos. Isto é, a divisão político-administrativa tem pouca relação com as condições de superfície que propiciam diferentes intensidades dos fenómenos meteorológicos. No entanto, os avisos destinam-se a grandes áreas administrativas, os distritos, o que é necessário apenas porque os sistemas de protecção e socorro estão divididos por áreas administrativas.
Claro que tem havido uma evolução no detalhe dos avisos. Muitos anos atrás apenas se falava em grandes regiões, agora já são distritos. Mesmo assim a variedade geográfica deste pequeno país é de facto supreendentemente grande e com as repercussões em diversidade no clima e eventos meteorológicos que bem se conhecem, e essa variedade devia ser o factor primeiro a determinar as áreas de aviso. O próximo passo será conseguir um detalhe na previsão que permita passar a ter avisos por concelho destinados ao público em geral.


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Dez 2022 às 22:25)

StormRic disse:


> Sobre as previsões entrarem nos critérios tenho uma dúvida: qual é a dimensão das áreas ou nº de estações, para as quais a previsão entra dentro dos critérios de certo nível de aviso, necessária para ser lançado esse aviso para uma região inteira nas quais essas áreas e/ou estações estão incluídas, digamos um distrito?
> Por exemplo, se estiverem previstos acumulados  > 40/6h num concelho, todo o distrito desse concelho entra em aviso laranja? Penso que muito do descrédito com que às vezes as populações recebem os avisos tem a ver com a falta de detalhe relativamente à área englobada no aviso. É relativamente comum as condições previstas que deram origem a um aviso distrital só acontecerem numa parte restrita do distrito, enquanto até uma maioria de concelhos não teve sequer condições que justificassem qualquer aviso. É natural que as populações destes concelhos fiquem descrentes dos avisos se este tipo de situação se repete frequentemente.
> Isto é ainda mais notório em distritos que abrangem zonas de topografia, orografia e exposição muito diferentes, zonas essas que não são características desses distritos mas se prolongam por vários distritos. Isto é, a divisão político-administrativa tem pouca relação com as condições de superfície que propiciam diferentes intensidades dos fenómenos meteorológicos. No entanto, os avisos destinam-se a grandes áreas administrativas, os distritos, o que é necessário apenas porque os sistemas de protecção e socorro estão divididos por áreas administrativas.
> Claro que tem havido uma evolução no detalhe dos avisos. Muitos anos atrás apenas se falava em grandes regiões, agora já são distritos. Mesmo assim a variedade geográfica deste pequeno país é de facto supreendentemente grande e com as repercussões em diversidade no clima e eventos meteorológicos que bem se conhecem, e essa variedade devia ser o factor primeiro a determinar as áreas de aviso. O próximo passo será conseguir um detalhe na previsão que permita passar a ter avisos por concelho destinados ao público em geral.


Se houver uma zona do distrito com risco de cumprir o critério de aviso então sim, é emitido para esse distrito. No entanto, é claro que existe alguma flexibilidade nos critérios. Se o modelo dá 30 mm/ 6h mas face à situação sinoptica e com uma análise completa com outros produtos variados o meteorologista achar que existe uma probabilidade de o valor de 40 mm/ 6h ser atingido, então pode decidir emitir o aviso laranja.


----------



## JCARL (10 Dez 2022 às 22:57)

jamestorm disse:


> Altura que começa a chover novamente no nosso clima, depois de um período estival longo sem chover e com reservas de água no mínimo. É como se se iniciasse um ciclo novo em outubro e daí o novo ano hidrológico começar nessa data. Acho eu!


Sim. Estatisticamente é o mês que começam as "chuvas" outonais (embora por vezes as 2 últimas semanas de Setembro tenham "chuvas" boas) para as culturas agrícolas Outono/Inverno.
Fui ver os dados de 1931 a 2021 das 2 EMA's de Vila Velha de Ródão (1 do SNIRH com dados desde 1931, e a outra da DRAPC com dados desde 2008) e consegue-se perceber:
Tabela corrigida a 11/12/2022 às 21:46 h:

MêsAgostoSetembroOutubroNovembroDezembroPrecipitação mensal média (mm)7,1933,0882,79104,05103,02


----------



## JCARL (10 Dez 2022 às 23:22)

StormRic disse:


> Sobre as previsões entrarem nos critérios tenho uma dúvida: qual é a dimensão das áreas ou nº de estações, para as quais a previsão entra dentro dos critérios de certo nível de aviso, necessária para ser lançado esse aviso para uma região inteira nas quais essas áreas e/ou estações estão incluídas, digamos um distrito?
> Por exemplo, se estiverem previstos acumulados  > 40/6h num concelho, todo o distrito desse concelho entra em aviso laranja? Penso que muito do descrédito com que às vezes as populações recebem os avisos tem a ver com a falta de detalhe relativamente à área englobada no aviso. É relativamente comum as condições previstas que deram origem a um aviso distrital só acontecerem numa parte restrita do distrito, enquanto até uma maioria de concelhos não teve sequer condições que justificassem qualquer aviso. É natural que as populações destes concelhos fiquem descrentes dos avisos se este tipo de situação se repete frequentemente.
> Isto é ainda mais notório em distritos que abrangem zonas de topografia, orografia e exposição muito diferentes, zonas essas que não são características desses distritos mas se prolongam por vários distritos. Isto é, a divisão político-administrativa tem pouca relação com as condições de superfície que propiciam diferentes intensidades dos fenómenos meteorológicos. No entanto, os avisos destinam-se a grandes áreas administrativas, os distritos, o que é necessário apenas porque os sistemas de protecção e socorro estão divididos por áreas administrativas.
> Claro que tem havido uma evolução no detalhe dos avisos. Muitos anos atrás apenas se falava em grandes regiões, agora já são distritos. Mesmo assim a variedade geográfica deste pequeno país é de facto supreendentemente grande e com as repercussões em diversidade no clima e eventos meteorológicos que bem se conhecem, e essa variedade devia ser o factor primeiro a determinar as áreas de aviso. O próximo passo será conseguir um detalhe na previsão que permita passar a ter avisos por concelho destinados ao público em geral.


É verdade não faz sentido!
Estar a dar avisos de neve para o Ex-Distrito de Castelo Branco a Sul da Serra da Gardunha pode acontecer e acontece, mas dar neve para Castelo Branco e Vila Velha de Ródão quando as mínimas previstas são da ordem dos 8º e 9º e as previsões descritivas que dão neve para cotas acima dos 1100 m.
O mesmo acontece no Ex-Distrito de Portalegre, em que por norma só neva na Serra de S. Mamede e em Marvão, e colocar tudo em aviso com neve.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Dez 2022 às 00:52)

Não me lembro da última vez em que a imagem de radar Cobriu quase todo o território nacional com chuva. Está muito composto!


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2022 às 00:57)

StormRic disse:


> Deve ser esta a segunda frente quente, a primeira já passou há horas atrás e estará agora no Norte.
> Aliás, a partir das 21h as temperaturas pararam de descer e estão subir.


Pela análise do radar e em paralelo com a carta do MetOffice, esta é a primeira frente quente, 00UTC entre Leiria e o sotavento:







A verdade é que a temperatura só começou a subir de forma linear a partir das 22h, +- a hora a que passou a linha por Lisboa.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (11 Dez 2022 às 11:33)

Previstos cerca de 120 mm entre segunda e terça para o alto alentejo   .


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Dez 2022 às 11:40)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Previstos cerca de 120 mm entre segunda e terça para o alto alentejo   .


Realmente o GFS dá uma boa carga de água, mas o ECM não prevê assim tanta, veremos o que acontecerá.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2022 às 11:57)

Apesar de se pensar que já choveu muito, tal é uma mera ilusão. No sotavento caíram até agora 100 a 150 mm, valores longe de Dezembros chuvosos com 300 a 400 mm como 2009 ou 1992. No Barlavento e parte do Alentejo os acumulados são inferiores a estão abaixo da média para o mês. Houve sim chuva de carácter torrencial que causou cheias e daí a ilusão. Para trás estão aliás dois meses secos e um ano civil que caminhava para ser seco.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Dez 2022 às 14:58)

Contraste interessante. Tempo ameno a sul, até com algumas abertas, e tempo frio a norte, com céu encoberto, nevoeiro e alguns chuviscos.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2022 às 15:21)

JCARL disse:


> Prec. Acumulada Média (mm)0,4357,24515,5397,43017,958


Não percebo quais são as unidades desses valores e a que períodos se referem. Serão centímetros? Milímetros não faz sentido. Não falta um dígito no valor de Novembro? Como é que pode ser tão baixo relativamente a Outubro e Dezembro? 



guisilva5000 disse:


> Pela análise do radar e em paralelo com a carta do MetOffice, esta é a primeira frente quente, 00UTC entre Leiria e o sotavento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nesta situação que passou durante a noite/madrugada, nem as análises oficiais se entendem:

Análise das 00h:









Análise das 06h:









Ou seja, um dos serviços andou à procura das frentes, ou os dois, e não chegaram à mesma conclusão. Na minha opinião, nestas correntes muito fortes, a posição das frentes (intersecção da superfície frontal com o nível zero ou do terreno) torna-se irrelevante porque a separação das massas de ar não é tão linear assim.

Curiosamente, estou mais inclinado para a análise do NWS/NCEP (NOAA) do que para a do MetOffice.


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2022 às 19:15)




----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2022 às 19:23)




----------



## JCARL (11 Dez 2022 às 21:39)

StormRic disse:


> Não percebo quais são as unidades desses valores e a que períodos se referem. Serão centímetros? Milímetros não faz sentido. Não falta um dígito no valor de Novembro? Como é que pode ser tão baixo relativamente a Outubro e Dezembro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, Não estão correctos. Coloquei outros dados de outro tipo de cálculo. Vou rectificar a mensagem original. Desculpem.
Aqui vai a tabela correcta das Precipitações Mensais médias dos meses de Agosto a Dezembro de 1931 a 2022 nas 2 EMA's no sul de Vila Velha de Ródão:

MêsAgostoSetembroOutubroNovembroDezembroPrecipitação mensal média (mm)7,1933,0882,79104,05103,02


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2022 às 21:41)

Frente quente do Efrain a ondular sobre o território agora, radar mostra uma linha de precipitação fraca no território.

Pelas 18h:





Até à meia-noite, o setor quente ainda no território:


----------



## hurricane (11 Dez 2022 às 22:22)

Orion disse:


>



Em Dezembro de 2010 nevou muito na Bélgica. Por enquanto nao é o caso este ano.


----------



## supercell (12 Dez 2022 às 10:37)

Vários registos da Proteção Civil de ocorrências por quedas de árvores e estruturas no Norte e Centro devido ao vento forte.
http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/default.aspx
Não sei porque é que o SMS da proteção civil não contemplava o vento forte nas causas do aviso.


----------



## baojoao (12 Dez 2022 às 11:44)

supercell disse:


> Vários registos da Proteção Civil de ocorrências por quedas de árvores e estruturas no Norte e Centro devido ao vento forte.
> http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/default.aspx
> Não sei porque é que o SMS da proteção civil não contemplava o vento forte nas causas do aviso.


recebeste sms da proteção civil?


----------



## supercell (12 Dez 2022 às 12:05)

baojoao disse:


> recebeste sms da proteção civil?


Sim, recebi ontem pelas 20h
"Chuva Forte e persistente na sua regiao nas proximas 48 horas. Risco de cheias e inundações. Fique atento."


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2022 às 14:57)

Como o próximo só será lançado em 2025, é bom que este chegue à sua posição sem problemas.

CET  UTC+1


----------



## supercell (12 Dez 2022 às 15:01)

Está complicado por Coimbra...


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Dez 2022 às 15:07)

supercell disse:


> Ver anexo 3284
> Está complicado por Coimbra...






Ocorrências por meteorologia adversa. Parece-me que são ser uma questão geral, mas sim efectivamente em Coimbra é onde há mais ocorrências a esta hora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Dez 2022 às 15:20)

João Pedro disse:


> A ver se é desta que a lezíria do Tejo fica "pintada" de azul-escuro
> Pena não estar ainda aí por baixo esta semana; tenho aqui um pluviómetro portátil novo desejoso por ser estreado



Penso que poderemos ter as tão "habituais"  cheias de outros tempos, na bacia do Tejo ao fim de muitos anos


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2022 às 16:39)

Acabei de receber um aviso da protecção civil para o risco de inundações e de vento para a minha zona.


----------



## okcomputer (12 Dez 2022 às 16:43)

Pedia a vossa ajuda para tentar perceber umas coisas, a meu ver erradas, mas mesmo assim gostava de perceber o que se passou desde ontem com os SMS.

Partilhem aqui a região e hora a que receberam (ou não receberam) um SMS da proteção civil. 

Para contexto do porque é que estou interessado nisso, esta minha mensagem sobre SMS e Cell Broadcast. O que estão a fazer agora com SMS é muito errado, Pedro e o Lobo. 
Estão a cometer um erro enorme em cima de lacunas que não se resolvem assim, não percebem nada do que estão a fazer. Parem e pensem...

PS: Já agora, aproveito para dizer que parte do que está descrito nessa minha opinião foi algo que aprendi ao longo dos últimos anos com outra pessoa, que só depois me apercebi que também anda por aqui, chamado Ricardo Saraiva. Conheço do twitter com o handle @ricardojsaraiva


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Dez 2022 às 16:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Acabei de receber um aviso da protecção civil para o risco de inundações e de vento para a minha zona.


Recebi mesmo agora também.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (12 Dez 2022 às 16:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> Recebi mesmo agora também.


Aqui igual


----------



## Nickname (12 Dez 2022 às 16:54)

Eu recebi uma ontem, dia 11 de Dezembro, às 20:18, em Viseu.
"Chuva forte e persistente na sua região nas próximas 48 horas. Risco de cheias e inundações."


----------



## okcomputer (12 Dez 2022 às 17:01)

Nickname disse:


> Eu recebi uma ontem, dia 11 de Dezembro, às 20:18, em Viseu.
> "Chuva forte e persistente na sua região nas próximas 48 horas. Risco de cheias e inundações."


Também recebi ontem pelas 20:08, perto de Coimbra a caminho de Aveiro. E penso que terá sido nessa altura nesses distritos, Coimbra, Viseu e Aveiro.
E no norte, a que horas começaram a receber ?


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2022 às 17:11)

okcomputer disse:


> Pedia a vossa ajuda para tentar perceber umas coisas, a meu ver erradas, mas mesmo assim gostava de perceber o que se passou desde ontem com os SMS.
> 
> Partilhem aqui a região e hora a que receberam (ou não receberam) um SMS da proteção civil.
> 
> ...


Penso que não será agora a melhor altura para fazer juízos de valor ainda antes da situação meteorológica acontecer... Pode levar em erro o efeito preventivo levado a efeito pelas autoridades oficiais.


----------



## fernandinand (12 Dez 2022 às 17:11)

Recebi há pouco (~16h30m)...penso que já é a 'versão nova' da mensagem, que inclui o vento forte. Não percebo o critério para o envio destas mensagens mas claramente o aviso de vento já peca por tardio (pelo menos na minha zona)...


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2022 às 17:16)

okcomputer disse:


> Também recebi ontem pelas 20:08, perto de Coimbra a caminho de Aveiro. E penso que terá sido nessa altura nesses distritos, Coimbra, Viseu e Aveiro.
> E no norte, a que horas começaram a receber ?



Eu recebi hoje há tarde por volta das 16h, em Rio Maior.


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2022 às 17:27)

okcomputer disse:


> E no norte, a que horas começaram a receber ?



Eu  ontem não recebi o SMS, mas outros familiares receberam (às 20:33 h).

Tenho conhecimento de outras pessoas que também não receberam.

Hoje não recebi nada (nem atrasado).

Tenho o telemóvel a funcionar normalmente e a receber/enviar SMS.

Pode nem ser falha da protecção civíl, mas sim da (s) operadora (s). 

Não é que a mim faça muita falta, pois estou sempre actualizado sobre estas coisas e alerto/aviso outros sempre que possivel, mas para quem não está, ou não tenha acesso a outros meios, a não rececção pode, eventualmente, fazer a diferença..


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2022 às 17:33)

MSantos disse:


> Eu recebi hoje há tarde por volta das 16h, em Rio Maior.


Também recebi mensagem às 16:03h onde dizia "chuva forte e persistente na sua região nas próximas 24 horas. Vento forte. Risco de cheias e inundações". Aqui nestes distritos do Centro e Sul devemos ter recebido por volta das mesmas horas, uma vez que irão estar em aviso laranja a partir das 00h.


----------



## okcomputer (12 Dez 2022 às 18:09)

Snifa disse:


> Eu  ontem não recebi o SMS, mas outros familiares receberam (às 20:33 h).
> Tenho conhecimento de outras pessoas que também não receberam.
> Hoje não recebi nada (nem atrasado).
> Tenho o telemóvel a funcionar normalmente e a receber/enviar SMS.
> Pode nem ser falha da protecção civíl, mas sim da (s) operadora (s).


É da tecnologia usada, SMS, quando foram inventados em 1992 não foi para este tipo de coisas em que era "meia dúzia" de pessoas que comunicava.
Muito depois disso inventaram-se coisas melhores para este tipo de notificações.

Quem tiver boa memória até se deve lembrar como nalgumas passagens de ano há uns 20 anos se mandava literalmente abaixo a rede de comunicações móveis devido à quantidade de mensagens SMS que se enviavam de Feliz natal ou Ano Novo.

Aparentemente alguém por qualquer "estranha" razão, prefere continuar agarrado ao passado, isto basicamente é o equivalente a mandar telegramas online nos dias de hoje, e provavelmente a maioria das pessoas aqui já nem sabe o que era um telegrama (dica para quem não sabe: não tem nada a ver com a APP Telegram)

E aí sim, desconfio de negócios/lobbies das operadoras com o Estado, o BASE está cheio de contratos de milhares e milhares de envios SMS


----------



## Microburst (12 Dez 2022 às 18:12)

okcomputer disse:


> Pedia a vossa ajuda para tentar perceber umas coisas, a meu ver erradas, mas mesmo assim gostava de perceber o que se passou desde ontem com os SMS.
> 
> Partilhem aqui a região e hora a que receberam (ou não receberam) um SMS da proteção civil.
> 
> ...



Freguesia do Laranjeiro-Feijó, concelho de Almada. Eu recebi às 16h37 e a minha mulher às 16h51, pertencendo à mesma rede. Caso interesse ainda, a minha sogra recebeu às 17h51 (mesmo operador) e nenhum de nós recebeu o SMS anterior (datado de ontem?), muito embora alguns vizinhos e conhecidos o tenham recebido.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2022 às 18:12)

Eu não recebi nenhum SMS sobre o vento, mas reparei nele quando me partiu um guarda-chuva...


----------



## frederico (12 Dez 2022 às 18:18)

Uma ligeira subida da dorsal já pôs a serra algarvia e a serra Morena como barreira à precipitação.


----------



## fernandinand (12 Dez 2022 às 18:22)

okcomputer disse:


> Pedia a vossa ajuda para tentar perceber umas coisas, a meu ver erradas, mas mesmo assim gostava de perceber o que se passou desde ontem com os SMS.
> 
> Partilhem aqui a região e hora a que receberam (ou não receberam) um SMS da proteção civil.
> 
> ...


16h34m, recebi a 'nova versão' do SMS (com a menção a vento forte...). O telefone está estático na mesma célula há ~36h (não saí de casa)...


			Antenas Mobile - uMap


----------



## JCARL (12 Dez 2022 às 18:27)

Recebi a 1ª às 15:54 h e a 2ª às 16:37 h (2012/12/12).
Curiosidade na 2ª chovia torrencialmente em Vila Velha de Ródão!


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2022 às 18:29)

JCARL disse:


> Curiosidade na 2ª chovia torrencialmente em Vila Velha de Ródão!



Portanto já veio tarde, devia ser antes  de começar a chover torrencialmente  

A  correta foi a primeira SMS que antecipou, a outra não veio prevenir nada pois já estava a ocorrer.....


----------



## pedromraposo (12 Dez 2022 às 18:31)

Mesmo local, MEO e NOS. 2 horas de diferença. Se fosse uma emergência não servia.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu CPH2211 através do Tapatalk


----------



## okcomputer (12 Dez 2022 às 18:41)

Gerofil disse:


> Penso que não será agora a melhor altura para fazer juízos de valor ainda antes da situação meteorológica acontecer... Pode levar em erro o efeito preventivo levado a efeito pelas autoridades oficiais.


Não estou a fazer juízos de valor, de resto até escrevo já a meio da coisa já por isso, penso que saberás que se não fosse aquelas inundações em Lisboa (Algarve, Açores, etc, não gera isso) e a polémica que se seguiu, neste momento não haveria SMS nenhuns. E só há SMS por causa desta notícia do Publico. Concordas?
E estamos de acordo que não é assim que se fazem as coisas ?

De qualquer forma já tentei explicar que o meu problema com os SMS vai muito para além disso.


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Dez 2022 às 18:50)

Acho que a parte pior do que ai vem vai estar entre Leiria e Coimbra.
Veremos.
É preferivel que todos estejamos preparados.
17,5C e chuva fraca.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 19:08)

@okcomputer

Zona da Póvoa de Santa Iria
Tenho dois cartões: num recebi SMS às *16:37*, no outro às *18:26*. Não saí de mesmo local hoje. O operador é o mesmo. 
Num, se estivesse no local de trabalho, teria tempo para deixar as coisas preparadas para a noite/madrugada.
No outro, já teria saído do trabalho. Voltava atrás para deixar as coisa preparadas? 

Há obviamente cidadãos avisados muito antes de outros, e não tem a  ver com local onde estão. 

Mas enfim, antes algum aviso do que aviso nenhum.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Dez 2022 às 19:15)

okcomputer disse:


> Pedia a vossa ajuda para tentar perceber umas coisas, a meu ver erradas, mas mesmo assim gostava de perceber o que se passou desde ontem com os SMS.
> 
> Partilhem aqui a região e hora a que receberam (ou não receberam) um SMS da proteção civil.
> 
> ...


Recebi ontem (Porto) às 21h00:
"Chuva forte e persistente na sua regiao nas proximas 48 horas (...)"


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2022 às 19:44)

Eu não recebi nenhum aviso da Prociv, mas recebi da minha seguradora logo de manhã.


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2022 às 19:47)

~14:55h UTC






Quiçá menos impressionante quando se dá um jeitinho na escala. Mas não deixa de ser climatologicamente pouco frequente.












Tefigrama de hoje às 11h UTC em Lisboa: 36mms de AP. Muito favorável.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 19:50)

Dez cuidados a ter com chuva forte e risco de cheias
					

Há previsão de chuvas fortes, vento, trovoada e agitação marítima para os próximos dias em todo o país. Que cuidados devemos ter?




					www.publico.pt
				




É um bom artigo, com recomendações para "totós", como se costuma dizer, mas pelos vistos necessárias.


----------



## ASantos (12 Dez 2022 às 20:06)

Dos 2 telemóveis que tenho aqui à mão, um recebi às 15:47 e o outro às 16:10. O telemóvel da minha mãe ainda não recebeu, sendo de outra operadora. Ambos os três se encontram no mesmo local (distrito Leiria).


----------



## Stinger (12 Dez 2022 às 21:31)

Deviam sim usar os antigos avisos CB 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2022 às 23:06)

okcomputer disse:


> Pedia a vossa ajuda para tentar perceber umas coisas, a meu ver erradas, mas mesmo assim gostava de perceber o que se passou desde ontem com os SMS.
> 
> Partilhem aqui a região e hora a que receberam (ou não receberam) um SMS da proteção civil.
> 
> ...


Recebi ontem às 20:09, em Coimbra.


----------



## huguh (12 Dez 2022 às 23:29)

okcomputer disse:


> Pedia a vossa ajuda para tentar perceber umas coisas, a meu ver erradas, mas mesmo assim gostava de perceber o que se passou desde ontem com os SMS.
> 
> Partilhem aqui a região e hora a que receberam (ou não receberam) um SMS da proteção civil.
> 
> ...



Peso da Régua distrito de Vila Real, recebi ontem às 23:26
operador Vodafone


----------



## luisf662 (13 Dez 2022 às 00:06)

Deviam de usar éra o cell broadcast.

Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-X306F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 12:51)

Situação a melhorar bastante...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Dez 2022 às 13:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Enquanto os danos forem só materiais estamos nós "bem"... Não estamos preparados para invernos mais rigorosos, nem para as alterações climáticas, temo mesmo que qualquer dia as tragédias sejam maiores.



Totalmente verdade @Davidmpb , a vida das pessoas e animais sempre acima de tudo, e diria que nestas duas situações de severidade meteorológica as coisas até correram muito bem nesse sentido  Em relação à preparação , acho que existe muitas pessoas que ainda não perceberam que estes " extremos" são a nossa nova realidade , consequências das tais alterações climáticas que tão bem referiste! Temos que agir enquanto é tempo para estarmos melhor preparados para estas situações , seja com que sinóptica meteo for  Contudo acho que nenhuma cidade ou meio urbano no mundo está preparado para conseguir receber a média da precipitação mensal ,em apenas 6 horas como aconteceu na cidade de Lisboa e não enfrentar problemas graves !


----------



## Tyna (13 Dez 2022 às 13:44)

tenho uma amiga que precisa de ir da vendo do pinheiro a santo antonio dos cavaleiros, , melhor altura para o fazer? 4 5 da tarde?


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2022 às 13:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Situação a melhorar bastante... Ver anexo 3355


Começamos a entrar numa fase em que eu já não lhe chamaria melhoria...


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2022 às 13:52)

https://phys.org/news/2022-12-supercomputer-climate-accurate-weather-patterns.html


----------



## Thomar (13 Dez 2022 às 14:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dilúvio outra vez...
> 
> *Já nem sei o que dizer. Parece uma simulação.*


Matrix


----------



## jotackosta (13 Dez 2022 às 15:23)

Estes "sistemas conectivos" são tramados. Conectam tornados, neve, frio e tempestades da mais diversa ordem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## romeupaz (13 Dez 2022 às 15:34)

Acabadinha de receber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my 2109119DG using Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (13 Dez 2022 às 15:50)

romeupaz disse:


> Acabadinha de receber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



recebi às 15:30 a mesma mensagem


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 15:56)

jotackosta disse:


> Estes "sistemas conectivos" são tramados. Conectam tornados, neve, frio e tempestades da mais diversa ordem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensava que só era o CM que tinha "alucinações noticiosas"... Pelo que vejo, há piores...


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 16:11)

Recebi novamente o aviso da proteção civil.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 16:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Recebi novamente o aviso da proteção civil.


Somos dois


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Dez 2022 às 16:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Somos dois


Aqui igual


----------



## Aine (13 Dez 2022 às 16:14)

També recebi aviso para a continuação de risco de cheias e inundações.


----------



## Hawk (13 Dez 2022 às 16:16)

IPMA não vai agravar nível de alerta devido à chuva. “Não se está a verificar um agravamento das condições”, garante Miguel Miranda
					

Miguel Miranda, presidente do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), esteve esta segunda-feira, em direto, no CNN Fim de Tarde. O especialista enaltece que, ao logo da tarde desta segunda-feira, “não se está a verificar um agravamento das condições” e como tal não deverão ser...




					www.google.pt
				












						IPMA avisa que a chuva vai piorar até às 18h: “Isto não acabou”
					

Presidente do IPMA avisa que se espera um agravamento da situação entre as 11h e as 18h. Chuva forte “vai continuar a atingir Lisboa” com uma massa de ar húmido a afectar outras regiões do país.




					www.publico.pt
				












						Aproxima-se ″estrutura meteorológica de grande dimensão″. Direção que vai tomar é imprevisível
					

A tempestade abrandou, mas ainda não vai dar tréguas, alerta o IPMA. E pode deslocar-se tanto para norte como para sul do país.




					www.google.pt
				




Eu não tenho nada contra o senhor, mas acho que para o IPMA preservar a sua imagem de credibilidade junto dos portugueses, vai ter que mudar de estratégia. Ter o responsável máximo da instituição a falar 4 ou 5 vezes em canais diferentes de x em x horas não faz qualquer sentido. A comunicação do IPMA nestas situações deve ser regular (de hora a hora se assim entenderem) mas deve ser meramente institucional e na forma de um comunicado. Não faz sentido ter um meteorologista a responder a perguntas de jornalistas porque existe a tendência de dar respostas parvas a perguntas parvas. O IPMA tem que se resguardar mais um bocadinho...


----------



## Tyna (13 Dez 2022 às 16:19)

adui perto até se pode fazer surf , praia de são lourenço/ericeira


----------



## srr (13 Dez 2022 às 16:21)

Hawk disse:


> IPMA não vai agravar nível de alerta devido à chuva. “Não se está a verificar um agravamento das condições”, garante Miguel Miranda
> 
> 
> Miguel Miranda, presidente do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), esteve esta segunda-feira, em direto, no CNN Fim de Tarde. O especialista enaltece que, ao logo da tarde desta segunda-feira, “não se está a verificar um agravamento das condições” e como tal não deverão ser...
> ...


Completamente, ele enerva se e entra numa espiral de "parvoeira" com os jornalixos


----------



## Bruno Palma (13 Dez 2022 às 16:21)

Também recebi agora a mensagem da proteção civil com o mesmo


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 16:33)




----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2022 às 16:42)

Para já não recebi SMS da protecção civil, nem ninguém dos meus conhecidos recebeu, isto deve ser conforme as operadoras ( a minha é a NOS) uns recebem, outros não, outros recebem  já depois de passar o perigo.

Muitos SMS, redes congestionadas e pronto... 

Não haverá um método mais eficaz e rápido? Como o Cell Broadcast? Ou seja, o envio de várias mensagens a muita gente e em simultâneo usando as redes GSM, 2g, 3g, 4g 5g?

Em situações de emergência é sem dúvida a maneira  mais rápida de  fazer chegar às pessoas a informação.. Agora se as operadoras estão dispostas a isso, se calhar o SMS da-lhes mais lucro...  


Pelos vistos há alerta de cheias no Douro:

Proteção Civil​
Alerta amarelo para cheias no rio Douro.​
*A Proteção Civil anunciou que foi ativado um alerta amarelo de cheias para a bacia hidrográfica do rio Douro, esta terça-feira.*

A Proteção Civil diz que há previsão de chuva forte e persistente ao longo do dia de hoje e madrugada de amanhã, com trovoada.

O Plano de Cheias para o rio Tejo também está no nível amarelo.

As autoridades pedem à população que evite deslocações, o alerta laranja foi acionado para todo o território..









						Alerta amarelo para cheias no rio Douro
					

A Proteção Civil anunciou que foi ativado um alerta amarelo de cheias para a bacia hidrográfica do rio Douro, esta terça-feira.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Dez 2022 às 16:45)

Recebi apenas uma sms esta tarde.


----------



## usoldier (13 Dez 2022 às 16:51)

O pior já passou certo ?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Dez 2022 às 16:55)

usoldier disse:


> O pior já passou certo ?


Supostamente...


----------



## romeupaz (13 Dez 2022 às 17:04)

usoldier disse:


> O pior já passou certo ?


Para a subida de grandes rios talvez não 

Sent from my 2109119DG using Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (13 Dez 2022 às 17:12)

Também a mensagem da proteção civil.


----------



## JCARL (13 Dez 2022 às 17:26)

O site da Proteção Civil já entupiu!


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2022 às 18:22)

miguel disse:


> Não sei onde estão os jornalixos a ver e divulgar agravamento grande do estado do tempo esta noite



Eles andam sempre atrasados, ou a explorar ao máximo o sensacionalismo, pegam em algo "com impacto" e repetem, repetem... não se preocupam muito em actualizar ou perceber a informação...

Amanhã de manhã ainda vão falar no agravamento previsto para hoje à noite.. 

Pelo contrário, o IPMA já desagravou o aviso para Lisboa e Setúbal, mas ainda com a maioria do território em aviso laranja:






IPMA reduz para amarelo avisos em Lisboa e Setúbal.​








						IPMA reduz para amarelo avisos em Lisboa e Setúbal
					

O Jornal de Notícias é um título incontornável no panorama da imprensa portuguesa. No Jornal de Notícias online acompanhe as notícias, os vídeos, os áudios e as infografias de toda a actualidade nacional, internacional e local.




					www.jn.pt
				




E por falar em avisos, o IPMA acaba de fazer mais   uma actualização e retirou todos os avisos para hoje, menos o estado do mar, realmente, e olhando ao satélite e radar, não faziam muito sentido, e muito menos laranja.. 






Para amanhã avisos amarelos.


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Dez 2022 às 18:32)

Snifa disse:


> Eles andam sempre atrasados, ou a explorar ao máximo o sensacionalismo, pegam em algo "com impacto" e repetem, repetem... não se preocupam muito em actualizar ou perceber a informação...
> 
> Amanhã de manhã ainda vão falar no agravamento previsto para hoje à noite..
> 
> ...


Estavam mesmo para terminar às 18UTC os avisos.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 18:55)

Agora já vai haver um desagravamento, veremos se a proteção civil refere isso no comunicado daqui a pouco...
Amanhã poderá voltar a agravar um pouco, mas não é de esperar uma situação como a de hoje .


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 19:57)

No canal 1 o jornalista acabou de dizer: Espera -se mais uma noite de chuva forte e vento ".


----------



## Marco pires (13 Dez 2022 às 19:57)

e quando na memória colectiva se pensa que já chega de chuva, que já está tudo bem fornecido e que venha o verão, eis que muito ainda tem que chover para repor os níveis nas barragens, apenas o douro está com níveis superiores á média e o Tejo dentro da média, o resto continua em défice, o barlavento então está o caos.


----------



## Marco pires (13 Dez 2022 às 20:03)

os níveis de água no solo estão excelente, com a maioria do território em capacidade de campo, apenas o sul ainda não atingiu a saturação total dos solos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2022 às 20:11)

Uma sequência de nuvens que criou outra ‘gigante’ com 9 km de espessura. O que explica o mau tempo que afetou Portugal?​








						Uma sequência de nuvens que criou outra ‘gigante’ com 9 km de espessura. O que explica o mau tempo que afetou Portugal?
					

Portugal tem estado na passagem de uma massa de ar dos trópicos que, depois de passar o oceano, vem ‘carregada’ de água. A massa de ar condensa-se em nuvens que ficam muito altas e que, quando estão no seu limite de capacidade, libertam muita chuva.




					multinews.sapo.pt
				




As nuvens vinham com a bexiga cheia e aliviaram-se em Lisboa.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (13 Dez 2022 às 20:44)

Marco pires disse:


> os níveis de água no solo estão excelente, com a maioria do território em capacidade de campo, apenas o sul ainda não atingiu a saturação total dos solos.


Tenho observado com regularidade o mapa dos solos e creio existir um “delay” de 1-2 dias em relação à ocorrência de precipitação. Por isso acredito que a de hoje só se reflita no mapa de 14/Dez apresentado às 0h do di 15/Dez. E presumo que não haverá zonas a mesmos de 61% e poucos pixeis sem estar a azul escuro! Considerando que a evaporação até final de Fevereiro é residual, tudo o que caia agora nessas zonas vai para armazenamento, superficial (barragens) ou - melhor ainda - subterrâneo


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2022 às 20:51)

VIIRS = instrumento de um dos satélites cujas imagens aparecem no WorldView (SUOMI NPP)

SEVIRI = sensor principal dos atuais satélites da Eumetsat (Meteosat 11)



Até agora não houve problemas no lançamento. Esperançosamente, foi apenas um prazo intencionalmente vago.
Até ao Verão é mais que suficiente para estar tudo disponível ao público.


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Dez 2022 às 22:44)

Outro carrocel  de grandes depressões atlânticas...


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2022 às 22:59)

Uns com mais, outros com menos.











A malta faz o melhor que pode e sabe. E não é um mês que altera o quadro geral. Muitos, muitos meses quentes e secos virão para o continente.
















Para o continente, o anticiclone vai afastar esta. Para aqui, mais do mesmo: Vento & chuva.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2022 às 23:03)

Orion disse:


> A malta faz o melhor que pode e sabe. E não é um mês que altera o quadro geral. Muitos, muitos meses quentes e secos virão para o continente.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2022 às 23:11)

Ainda falta mais de metade do mês por isso provavelmente está um bocadinho distante da configuração final. Mas de qualquer das formas, os 'modelos' (estou a ignorar muitos outros) estavam mais inclinados para _cut-offs _ao largo.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 23:42)

Então mas afinal os Avisos são lançados só tendo em conta a situação futura, e não a situação passada, ou são lançados tendo em conta também a situação passada?
É que Miguel Miranda, presidente do IPMA, acabou de dizer agora em directo que o Aviso lançado para amanhã teve em conta e cito:
"... o nosso Aviso não tem só a ver com o volume e intensidade que estamos a prever mas com o facto de sabermos que os solos estão saturados... "
CNN hoje às 23:25.

Ora esta ideia, era a que eu sustentava de que para a emissão dos avisos é provavelmente tido em conta não só o enquadramento nos critérios numéricos (mm/h ou mm/6h esperados) mas também a situação presente/passada recente sobre a qual vai cair a situação futura, sendo os efeitos desta situação futura potenciados ou não pela primeira.


----------



## remember (13 Dez 2022 às 23:50)

Esta humidade é que é de doidos E vem lá mais...vamos ver o que nos espera, pelo menos parece que tudo será mais calmo... 





Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2022 às 00:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Uma sequência de nuvens que criou outra ‘gigante’ com 9 km de espessura. O que explica o mau tempo que afetou Portugal?​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gostei particularmente deste pormenor:
"Quanto à tempestade desta terça-feira, tudo começou com nuvens densas, surgidas na atmosfera entre os Açores e a Madeira, que depois se concentraram *sob* Portugal, em particular na região de Lisboa, numa gigantesca nuvem que chegou a ter nove quilómetros de espessura, que originou as fortes chuvas da última noite e desta manhã."

Mas atenção que eles falaram com o meteorologista Jorge Ponte


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 00:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Gostei particularmente deste pormenor:
> "Quanto à tempestade desta terça-feira, tudo começou com nuvens densas, surgidas na atmosfera entre os Açores e a Madeira, que depois se concentraram *sob* Portugal, em particular na região de Lisboa, numa gigantesca nuvem que chegou a ter nove quilómetros de espessura, que originou as fortes chuvas da última noite e desta manhã."
> 
> Mas atenção que eles falaram com o meteorologista Jorge Ponte



Mas nessa entrevista também há estes três factos/informações muito interessantes:

"
*Recorde de chuva em Lisboa*
Segundo o IPMA, entre as *9h00 de segunda e as 9h00 de terça-feira*, a *estação meteorológica do IPMA no Jardim Botânico Tropical, em Belém*, registou 120,3 milímetros de chuva por metro quadrado de área, o que será um recorde. Em 1967 registou-se 112,5 milímetros de chuva entre 25 e 26 de novembro, na Tapada da Ajuda, próximo do mesmo local, em Lisboa."

1º) O IPMA tem uma estação no Jardim Botânico Tropical em Belém (secreta, ninguém sabia que ela existia, alguém sabia?).
2º) Os recordes de acumulados diários de chuva ainda são considerados *das 9h às 9h*.  (compreendo, porque é  a esse intervalo que os dados históricos estão referidos, não há possibilidade de conhecer registos horários históricos da maior parte das estações).
3º) O máximo de *ontem dia 13 foi 120,3 mm* (naquela estação que ninguém conhece e que nem se sabia representar Lisboa), o que supera o máximo histórico para a Tapada da Ajuda de 112,5 mm, mas não tem em conta que das 9h às 15h no dia 13 choveu muito mais do que das 9h às 15h no dia 12, e assim o valor que devia ser citado não devia ter em conta o intervalo das 9h às 9h mas sim um intervalo flutuante que maximizasse o valor em 24 horas. Porque afinal estava-se a falar* deste evento*!! Ou estava-se a falar de quebrar recordes??

E para terminar, a pérola do costume: "registou 120,3 *milímetros de chuva por metro quadrado de área*"  (deixa cá deduzir: se a área fôr maior os milímetros também são, certo? Ou seja em dois metros quadrados chovem 240,6 mílimetros. Não? Sim?)


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2022 às 00:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Gostei particularmente deste pormenor:
> "Quanto à tempestade desta terça-feira, tudo começou com nuvens densas, surgidas na atmosfera entre os Açores e a Madeira, que depois se concentraram *sob* Portugal, em particular na região de Lisboa, numa gigantesca nuvem que chegou a ter nove quilómetros de espessura, que originou as fortes chuvas da última noite e desta manhã."
> 
> Mas atenção que eles falaram com o meteorologista Jorge Ponte


Como vinha de Sul, tiveram de pagar portagem na ponte 25 de Abril para passarem, como eram muitas formaram uma nuvem de 9 kms.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 01:01)

é oficial, este evento caracterizou-se pelo recorde de *120,3 mm* na estação do IPMA no Jardim Tropical de Belém, medidos das 9h às 9h.
Estação que ninguém conhece.
Acumulado num período que não caracteriza o evento, mas pronto, é o intervalo horário usado nos registos históricos, era um padrão convencionado pela OMM (?).


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Dez 2022 às 09:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Gostei particularmente deste pormenor:
> "Quanto à tempestade desta terça-feira, tudo começou com nuvens densas, surgidas na atmosfera entre os Açores e a Madeira, que depois se concentraram *sob* Portugal, em particular na região de Lisboa, numa gigantesca nuvem que chegou a ter nove quilómetros de espessura, que originou as fortes chuvas da última noite e desta manhã."
> 
> Mas atenção que eles falaram com o meteorologista Jorge Ponte


Eles não gravaram a conversa, que foi presencial, e acabaram por escrever algumas frases no artigo que não são propriamente cientificamente rigorosas e ficam bem estranhas a quem acompanha e gosta de meteorologia . No artigo do observador falam mesmo num "oceano de nuvens" que se formou a sudoeste. Quando se escreve o que se fica na cabeça depois de uma longa conversa e muita informação que para eles é complexa, sai isto...


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Dez 2022 às 09:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Uma sequência de nuvens que criou outra ‘gigante’ com 9 km de espessura. O que explica o mau tempo que afetou Portugal?​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outro???


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Dez 2022 às 09:29)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Eles não gravaram a conversa, que foi presencial, e acabaram por escrever algumas frases no artigo que não são propriamente cientificamente rigorosas e ficam bem estranhas a quem acompanha e gosta de meteorologia . No artigo do observador falam mesmo num "oceano de nuvens" que se formou a sudoeste. Quando se escreve o que se fica na cabeça depois de uma longa conversa e muita informação que para eles é complexa, sai isto...


Aliás, da próxima vez vou pedir que me enviem o artigo antes do o publicar!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2022 às 09:39)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Eles não gravaram a conversa, que foi presencial, e acabaram por escrever algumas frases no artigo que não são propriamente cientificamente rigorosas e ficam bem estranhas a quem acompanha e gosta de meteorologia . No artigo do observador falam mesmo num "oceano de nuvens" que se formou a sudoeste. Quando se escreve o que se fica na cabeça depois de uma longa conversa e muita informação que para eles é complexa, sai isto...


Claro, claro... não estava, de todo, a assumir que os termos lhes tinham sido transmitidos assim por ti, mas antes que tinham tido uma base científica sólida para elaborar aquele texto tão "poético" e, até, divertido


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2022 às 09:40)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Aliás, da próxima vez vou pedir que me enviem o artigo antes do o publicar!


Boa sorte com isso... por experiência própria, são poucos os jornalistas que o fazem; nunca há tempo para revisões... mas seria o ideal!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Dez 2022 às 09:42)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Aliás, da próxima vez vou pedir que me enviem o artigo antes do o publicar!



Todos te conhecemos há imenso tempo,  sabemos perfeitamente que  és um ótimo profissional


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2022 às 10:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como vinha de Sul, tiveram de pagar portagem na ponte 25 de Abril para passarem, como eram muitas formaram uma nuvem de 9 kms.


Demoraram mais porque tiveram de passar pelo IC1 (Grândola/ Alcácer do Sal/Setúbal) pois a portagem na A2 está cara  
Para leste Idem a A6 está impossível então foram pela nacional descarregando pelas terreolas todas. A Brisa a fazer serviço público
Por aqui precisamos de nuvens que façam "bicha" na 125 para resolver de vez a seca


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2022 às 10:55)

Infelizmente, os europeus não serão capazes de tal feito.

Os satélites dos EUA são capazes de captar imagens a cada minuto em regiões pré-determinadas mas o custo do projeto (3 satélites) ronda os 10 mil milhões de dólares.

Os três satélites europeus custarão ~4.3 mil milhões de euros. O mais jeitoso (o terceiro) só será lançado em 2026. Imagens a cada 2.5 minutos colocam-o no mesmo patamar que o Himawari 8/9, o projeto japonês.

Outras necessidades, outros custos.

Agora ocorrerá o longo processo da testagem dos instrumentos 

As imagens serão muito boas. Resta saber se a plataforma da Eumetsat acompanhará, porque é improvável que os IMs locais dediquem recursos.


----------



## tonítruo (14 Dez 2022 às 15:44)

Que festival em Marrocos


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2022 às 17:51)

tonítruo disse:


> Que festival em Marrocos


A festejarem já antes do jogo contra a França é mau sinal.   Ouvi trovoada agora


----------



## tonítruo (14 Dez 2022 às 17:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A festejarem já antes do jogo contra a França é mau sinal.   Ouvi trovoada agora


Essa trovoada a sul teve uns 4-5 relâmpagos muito bonitos, a "rastejarem" por debaixo da bigorna


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 19:26)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Eles não gravaram a conversa, que foi presencial, e acabaram por escrever algumas frases no artigo que não são propriamente cientificamente rigorosas e ficam bem estranhas a quem acompanha e gosta de meteorologia . No artigo do observador falam mesmo num "oceano de nuvens" que se formou a sudoeste. Quando se escreve o que se fica na cabeça depois de uma longa conversa e muita informação que para eles é complexa, sai isto...





Jorge_scp disse:


> Aliás, da próxima vez vou pedir que me enviem o artigo antes do o publicar!



É mesmo um perigo deixar a um jornalista, pouco ou nada conhecedor do assunto, publicar uma entrevista não gravada e sem verificar o que vai escrever!
Este jornalista pode dizer-se que resolveu fazer uma interpretação livre do que tinha ouvido, enchendo os espaços do que não se lembrava e dos termos que não entendeu com o seu próprio discurso bem "enfeitado". 
Saíu-te cá um "tesourinho deprimente" em prenda de natal... já não cais noutra . Coragem!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2022 às 20:30)

StormRic disse:


> É mesmo um perigo deixar a um jornalista, pouco ou nada conhecedor do assunto, publicar uma entrevista não gravada e sem verificar o que vai escrever!
> Este jornalista pode dizer-se que resolveu fazer uma interpretação livre do que tinha ouvido, enchendo os espaços do que não se lembrava e dos termos que não entendeu com o seu próprio discurso bem "enfeitado".
> Saíu-te cá um "tesourinho deprimente" em prenda de natal... já não cais noutra . Coragem!


Garanto-te que a maior parte da população entendeu perfeitamente a notícia, pode ser um valente disparate mas trocado por miúdos ficou assim e todos saberão que na próxima vez, pode acontecer o mesmo com as nuvens a estacionarem às portas de Lisboa.   

@Jorge_scp , o jornalista pertencia á Lusa, dado que a notícia foi replicada em outros órgãos da comunicação social, em cada um "inventou" à sua maneira.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 21:08)

Finalmente o ar polar que contornou a Efraim está a varrer o ar tropical.
Que venha um pouco de ar frio saudável, mas ainda vai continuar a precipitação em aguaceiros de células bem fotogénicas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Dez 2022 às 00:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Garanto-te que a maior parte da população entendeu perfeitamente a notícia, pode ser um valente disparate mas trocado por miúdos ficou assim e todos saberão que na próxima vez, pode acontecer o mesmo com as nuvens a estacionarem às portas de Lisboa.
> 
> @Jorge_scp , o jornalista pertencia á Lusa, dado que a notícia foi replicada em outros órgãos da comunicação social, em cada um "inventou" à sua maneira.


Era do Observador.


----------



## okcomputer (15 Dez 2022 às 10:52)

Zero palavras sobre coisas como cell broadcasting
Ministro diz que é necessário Inteligência artificial. Como é que é? 

Antes da inteligência artificial usem tecnologias (cell broadcast, smartphones, ...) inventadas e implementadas nos últimos 20 anos e façam circular e disponibilizar informação, por exemplo avisos, dados meteorológicos e outros, com muito maior rapidez, segundos ou poucos minutos, em vez de meia hora ou horas, e em sistemas resilientes que não estejam sempre com falhas.
Depois quando conseguirem isso tudo, pensem em IA...



> Já tínhamos decidido, na altura do pós-incêndios de verão, setembro/outubro, sobre a necessidade de utilizarmos a inteligência artificial no direcionamento desse tipo de informação, e é um aperfeiçoamento que os sistemas de proteção civil devem fazer”, refere.



Mau tempo: Ministro critica sistema de avisos e diz que possível melhorar envio de SMS à população


			https://observador.pt/2022/12/15/mau-tempo-ministro-critica-sistema-de-avisos-e-diz-que-possivel-melhorar-envio-de-sms-a-populacao/


----------



## fernandinand (15 Dez 2022 às 12:02)

okcomputer disse:


> Ministro diz que é necessário Inteligência artificial. Como é que é?


Vou traduzir....
"Não fazemos a mínima ideia como gastar o dinheiro...a AI é uma 'buzz word' certo? Se gastarmos nisto ficam todos contentes!"...


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2022 às 15:05)

Suplentes pouco utilizados:






Modelos adicionais  https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/international/nmme/html_monthly/precip_anom_global_body.html


----------



## GSM2046 (15 Dez 2022 às 16:22)

Belo Olho da depressão da Terra Nova.
Primeira frente já a passar nos Açores e a caminho da Tugalândia..


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2022 às 16:22)

Para as duas últimas semanas do ano a situação está muito imprevisível. Poderemos ter o retorno de um cenário de NAO negativo com actividade a sudoeste de Sagres o que traria muita precipitação ao Sul mas basta alguma oscilação da dorsal africana ou do anticiclone no Atlântico Norte para que não caia uma gota de água. Se se verificasse o melhor cenário as barragens do Sul poderiam ter a esperança de encher antes do Verão.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2022 às 17:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> @StormRic , a situação para seg/terça achas que  vai mesmo acontecer?
> Noto que o GFS está ir pelo mesmo caminho que ecmwf embora, muito menos agressivo.



O MetOffice (UKMO) não deixava dúvidas, mas esta previsão é de ontem:











O que parece certo é o anticiclone continuar agarrado à Groenlândia e projectar uma crista para a Terra Nova.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Dez 2022 às 18:53)

frederico disse:


> Para as duas últimas semanas do ano a situação está muito imprevisível. Poderemos ter o retorno de um cenário de NAO negativo com actividade a sudoeste de Sagres o que traria muita precipitação ao Sul mas basta alguma oscilação da dorsal africana ou do anticiclone no Atlântico Norte para que não caia uma gota de água. Se se verificasse o melhor cenário as barragens do Sul poderiam ter a esperança de encher antes do Verão.


Eu acho que a partir de agora a fonte vai secar!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2022 às 20:42)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Eu acho que a partir de agora a fonte vai secar


Ainda é cedo para afirmar isso. A realidade é que a tendência na maioria dos modelos neste momento até é a de continuação da precipitação um pouco por todo o país, e há até uns quantos que modelam uma cut-off para o período natalício. Veremos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2022 às 21:08)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Ainda é cedo para afirmar isso. A realidade é que a tendência na maioria dos modelos neste momento até é a de continuação da precipitação um pouco por todo o país, e há até uns quantos que modelam uma cut-off para o período natalício. Veremos!


Neste momento, até ao final do ano, prevê precipitação acima da média, a 1ª semana de Janeiro também existe essa tendência, embora mais nos Açores e Madeira, a partir de 9 de Janeiro existe uma tendência para ser inferior à média, a previsão do ECM a 42 dias.


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2022 às 23:11)

Delírios. A Grande Lisboa pode estar a ter o seu momento 1989 (ano em que em 3 meses caíram quase 1000 mm em Faro).


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2022 às 23:16)

dejavu


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2022 às 23:36)

frederico disse:


> Delírios. A Grande Lisboa pode estar a ter o seu momento 1989 (ano em que em 3 meses caíram quase 1000 mm em Faro).


O Moedas vai já mandar evacuar Lisboa, vem aí uma fila de 20 kms de nuvens rumo à capital vai ser a loucura para os jornalistas.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2022 às 23:40)

Os dois principais modelos estão medonhos, e não faltam assim tantos dias...


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Dez 2022 às 23:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Moedas vai já mandar evacuar Lisboa, vem aí uma fila de 20 kms de nuvens rumo à capital vai ser a loucura para os jornalistas.


Já o disse noutro dia e volto a dizer: Não estamos preparados para invernos mais rigorosos nem para as alterações climáticas, e temo mesmo que algum dia aconteça uma tragédia maior, comecem já a tomar medidas preventivas, ainda que possa não ocorrer o que está previsto, mas mais vale prevenir que remediar.


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2022 às 23:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já o disse noutro dia e volto a dizer: Não estamos preparados para invernos mais rigorosos nem para as alterações climáticas, e temo mesmo que algum dia aconteça uma tragédia maior, comecem já a tomar medidas preventivas, ainda que possa não ocorrer o que está previsto, mas mais vale prevenir que remediar.


E estaremos para um grande sismo como o de 1755? Em 2010 as casas da Fuzeta foram à vida e anteriormente já tinha ido a armação da Abóbora em Cabanas de Tavira. No dia que ocorrer um maremoto, que será das casas na ria Formosa?


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2022 às 00:01)

Miguel Relvas foi à TV dizer que Carmona Rodrigues tinha um plano de escoamento da água das chuvas para a cidade que Costa e Medina puseram na gaveta. 

Não estou a ver nenhum meio de comunicação social a falar disto mas corrijam-se se estiver enganado.


----------



## david 6 (16 Dez 2022 às 00:14)

aqui para Coruche está assim, e eu que pensava que era impossível haver outro episódio igual este ano, ao que tivemos há poucos dias, eis que me enganei e ainda está pior


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Dez 2022 às 00:22)

Então mas agora é moda ter um evento extremo uma vez por semana, é? 
Espero que o IPMA já esteja a acompanhar.


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2022 às 00:29)

TiagoLC disse:


> Então mas agora é moda ter um evento extremo uma vez por semana, é?
> Espero que o IPMA já esteja a acompanhar.


Deveriam dizer já amanhã, para dar tempo para fazer alguma coisa na sexta-feira. Provavelmente dirão no Domingo, mas entretanto no fim-de-semana não haverá ninguém nas autarquias para fazer as limpezas e diligências necessárias...

PS: já presenciei um assalto a um Sábado à noite... e fiquei a saber que ao fim-de-semana ninguém recolhe impressões digitais. No Domingo choveu, e lá se foram as ditas impressões digitais... apareceram para a recolha na Segunda à tarde e já não havia nada... o mesmo acontece nas autarquias e juntas de freguesia em situações como a que vivemos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2022 às 01:27)

GSM2046 disse:


> Belo Olho da depressão da Terra Nova.
> Primeira frente já a passar nos Açores e a caminho da Tugalândia..
> 
> Ver anexo 3531
> Ver anexo 3532


Terra Nova forma as tempestades, e elas vêm cá morrer... Efrain quase no "landfall":


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2022 às 06:00)

Lembram-se desta previsão?



StormRic disse:


> O GFS é o que se sabe a médio prazo, é sonhos (e pesadelos) a toda a hora.
> Esta nem é da saída habitual das 18z, mas é para emoldurar. O problema é que até já aconteceu no passado...
> 
> Para dia 21, quase prendinha de natal antecipada
> ...




Aquela era uma previsão a mais de 360 horas.
E não é que agora, dez dias depois na saída das 00z, o GFS repete aquela ameaça para Setúbal ( e não só), antecipando até um dia, numa previsão a *menos de 100 horas*?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (16 Dez 2022 às 07:34)

StormRic disse:


> Lembram-se desta previsão?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Só pode ser bug, para o Montijo mete 1/4 desse valor...


----------



## Mr.Jet (16 Dez 2022 às 08:56)

"Landfall"* inofensivo dos restos de "Efrain" na zona da Figueira da Foz, outrora potente ciclone que chegou a cavar até aos 950mb junto ao grupo ocidental dos Açores, cujos efeitos diretos e indiretos incluem uma vítima mortal (infelizmente acho que evitável), avultados prejuízos materiais, mas também um enche-barragens, seca-killer ou papa-bestas-do-Este (lembram-se?).

Como todos os eventos marcantes, há lições a aprender com "Efrain", saibamos fazê-lo.

* uso algo desapropriado do termo meteorológico neste contexto não-tropical


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Dez 2022 às 09:46)

Que potente jetstream hoje.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2022 às 10:42)

AnDré disse:


> Nesta run das 6 o GFS coloca o grosso da precipitação longe da AML e onde realmente faz falta. (embora não com a intensidade prevista)
> 
> Ver anexo 3555
> 
> Ver anexo 3556


Anda cá ao papá, coisa mais linda do papá.   Algum dia levo com alguma em cima da cabeça que nunca msis vou dizer asneiradas.


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2022 às 15:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Anda cá ao papá, coisa mais linda do papá.   Algum dia levo com alguma em cima da cabeça que nunca msis vou dizer asneiradas.


Segunda e terça-feira ela pode cair no sotavento. Ainda vamos ver o túnel em modo tanque da horta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2022 às 17:23)

frederico disse:


> Segunda e terça-feira ela pode cair no sotavento. Ainda vamos ver o túnel em modo tanque da horta.


Agora, já não enche tem uma bomba nova que custou 19 mil €, a ver se chove para ver se o negócio foi bem feito.   Toda a gente diz, que agora já não enche, queria ver se enche ou não.


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2022 às 17:41)




----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2022 às 19:23)

Orion disse:


>



Uma quinzena de sensação tropical nas chuvas, e até na temperatura pelo contraste com a época do ano.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Dez 2022 às 19:26)

Parece que os modelos retiraram aqueles delírios que previam.


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2022 às 19:28)

Chuva forte​IPMA prevê novo agravamento do tempo na segunda-feira com aviso amarelo​JN/Agências
Hoje às 17:47

*O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) indicou esta sexta-feira que a previsão meteorológica para o fim de semana é de "algumas tréguas" relativamente ao mau tempo, mas a partir de segunda-feira prevê-se "novo agravamento", com chuva forte.*

"Ainda é um bocadinho cedo para ter a certeza das quantidades exatas de precipitação [previstas a partir de segunda-feira], no entanto tem potencial para localmente ter quantidades de precipitação semelhantes àquelas que foram verificadas [nos últimos dias]", afirmou Jorge Ponte, meteorologista do IPMA, em declarações à agência Lusa.

Considerando as previsões para o território continental, o IPMA vai emitir já esta tarde aviso amarelo (o menos grave de uma escala de três) para segunda-feira, para algumas zonas, "provavelmente o litoral a norte de Setúbal e eventualmente os distritos de Viseu e Vila Real".

"Para já amarelo, porque ainda falta algum tempo e a situação está a ser avaliada. No entanto, se a situação se mantiver, é sempre possível um agravamento [do aviso] ao longo do fim de semana", ressalvou Jorge Ponte.

Atualmente, no continente, a situação meteorológica é de "apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos ao longo do território e assim se espera que continue neste fim de semana, com aguaceiros fracos e muito pouco frequentes". Deverá haver mesmo vários sítios onde não irá chover e algumas boas abertas no sul do país, especialmente no sábado.

Não está, por isso, prevista a emissão de avisos para vigorar no resto do dia de hoje e no fim de semana no país, com exceção dos Açores -- para o arquipélago já avisos de chuva, vento e precipitação marítima entre hoje e domingo.

"Depois, a partir de segunda-feira, outra vez a situação a instabilizar, com a aproximação de um novo sistema frontal, com precipitação que será por vezes forte, que começará durante a manhã no litoral norte e estender-se-á às restantes regiões do país", apontou o meteorologista.

Este sistema frontal está associado a "uma depressão que, neste momento, está a oeste dos Açores e que se vai deslocando lentamente para leste".

O meteorologista referiu não haver informação exata sobre onde é que vai ocorrer a precipitação mais forte na próxima semana, mas a depressão "tem potencial para deixar quantidades elevadas de precipitação, até porque tem um avanço lento e, portanto, onde a frente persistir pode ter acumulados elevados".

O litoral norte e centro do território continental é "onde será mais provável" o registo de chuva forte, "no entanto pode haver alguns pequenos ajustes dos modelos", acautelou o meteorologista do IPMA, adiantando que o sistema frontal irá atravessar todo o território, pelo que a precipitação "poderá ser forte em todo o país e os modelos, até lá, ainda podem ajustar estes locais onde será mais intenso".

Além de chuva forte, o IPMA prevê a intensificação do vento do quadrante sul, que se notará já a partir de domingo, "devido à aproximação do sistema frontal, e que será mais forte na segunda-feira". Está também prevista alguma agitação marítima a ocorrer a partir de segunda-feira.









						IPMA prevê novo agravamento do tempo na segunda-feira com aviso amarelo
					

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) indicou esta sexta-feira que a previsão meteorológica para o fim de semana é de "algumas tréguas" relativamente ao mau tempo, mas a partir de segunda-feira prevê-se "novo agravamento", com chuva forte.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2022 às 13:46)

Com ecos tão altos, deve ser favorável a granizo.







Dada a infrequente ocorrência de convecção (relativamente) discernível, fica aqui o destaque  https://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-b...0&height=1000&palette=ir1.pal&palette=ir1.pal


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2022 às 19:40)




----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2022 às 13:10)

https://expresso.pt/sociedade/2022-...s-a-APA-esvazia-barragens-em-cascata-c991bf49






Quem diria que a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, para dados do território continental, utiliza produtos de qualidade miserável do NCEP, ao invés de cooperar (mais) com o IPMA?  https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/JAWF_Monitoring/Europe/index.shtml

Nada de mapas a pedido e personalizáveis. Para além dos produtos disponíveis no portal, há que esperar pelos boletins...


----------



## okcomputer (18 Dez 2022 às 13:33)

Hahaha, haveria de ser bonito se fosse a APA a fazer esta gestão complexa das barragens para evitar cheias. Portugal tem uma enorme experiencia e conhecimento nessas gestões, até já desde o Estado novo.

Falaram aí da falta de recursos do IPMA, sempre foi um parente pobre nas instituições publicas, e depois há as ligadas ao ambiente que sempre foram coutadas de boys e distribuidoras de milhões em negócios duvidosos para empresas amigas. 

O último ministro do ambiente digno desse nome foi Carlos Pimenta, ainda no tempo do Cavaco, ou seja, há uma eternidade. A partir daí .... basta pensar que o Sócrates começou as tropelias nesse ministério. O penúltimo, Matos Fernandes, saiu diretamente para uma sociedade de advogados depois de ter deixado mais uma herança duvidosa em que o Estado tem que devolver dinheiro à EDP de barragens que a EDP não queria construir. Se não queria construir, porque é que o Estado tem que devolver? Não foi o Estado que desistiu. Infelizmente só daqui a uns anos haverá mais uma investigação daquelas que se arrastam eternamente quando já for tarde demais


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2022 às 14:49)

Orion disse:


> Quem diria que a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, para dados do território continental, utiliza produtos de qualidade miserável do NCEP, ao invés de cooperar (mais) com o IPMA?  https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/JAWF_Monitoring/Europe/index.shtml
> 
> Nada de mapas a pedido e personalizáveis. Para além dos produtos disponíveis no portal, há que esperar pelos boletins...



Lamentável que organismos públicos portugueses recorram a produtos miseráveis estrangeiros quando esses dados são produzidos internamente pelo próprio IPMA. Como é possível que exista tanto dasaproveitamento daquilo que já é feito cá? 

Previsão de precipitação por bacia hidrográfica dia 19 e dia 20


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2022 às 21:47)

Iuri disse:


> Para percebermos onde vão acontecer as cheias lisboetas



Mapas como este são mais do que conhecidos, de longa data, por todos os organismos oficiais de governo e autárquicos, e continuamente ignorados em favor dos "superiores interesses económicos do país", seja lá o que isso fôr.


----------



## fernandinand (19 Dez 2022 às 09:30)

Orion disse:


> https://expresso.pt/sociedade/2022-...s-a-APA-esvazia-barragens-em-cascata-c991bf49
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais uma história de quintas e quintinhas no Portugal moderno...


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2022 às 10:17)

Escreve-se que foi uma tempestade, cito, 'severa'. Noção estranha que se tem hoje em dia.

A sucata de 38 anos, com provavelmente grandes problemas de manutenção, foi afundada por rajadas a rondar os 90 qph.


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2022 às 13:17)

Orion disse:


> Escreve-se que foi uma tempestade, cito, 'severa'. Noção estranha que se tem hoje em dia.
> 
> A sucata de 38 anos, com provavelmente grandes problemas de manutenção, foi afundada por rajadas a rondar os 90 qph.


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2022 às 15:18)




----------



## Meninodasnuvens (19 Dez 2022 às 19:29)

As previsões para o natal estão perigosas.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2022 às 19:38)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> As previsões para o natal estão perigosas.


Para que zona?


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (19 Dez 2022 às 19:57)

StormRic disse:


> Para que zona?


Centro e Norte cerca de 200 mm em 2 dias é muita coisa.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2022 às 22:15)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> As previsões para o natal estão perigosas.


Realmente, isto para Coimbra está forte


----------



## Cesar (19 Dez 2022 às 23:25)

Mas depois dias 27 e 28 vai parar de chover.


----------



## casr26 (20 Dez 2022 às 10:50)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Centro e Norte cerca de 200 mm em 2 dias é muita coisa.


Sinceramente e pelo que temos vistos nos últimos largos tempos acredito que vamos ver um progressivo decréscimo dos níveis de precipitação para os dias de Natal e seguintes, as previsões (e bem) têm sido apresentadas por excesso por isso acredito (e é apenas a minha percepção) que nem o norte nem o centro vão ter esses níveis de precipitação.
Mas as minhas percepções neste caso valem o que valem, cá estarei para apresentar a minha mea culpa caso esteja errado.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Dez 2022 às 13:10)

casr26 disse:


> Sinceramente e pelo que temos vistos nos últimos largos tempos acredito que vamos ver um progressivo decréscimo dos níveis de precipitação para os dias de Natal e seguintes, as previsões (e bem) têm sido apresentadas por excesso por isso acredito (e é apenas a minha percepção) que nem o norte nem o centro vão ter esses níveis de precipitação.
> Mas as minhas percepções neste caso valem o que valem, cá estarei para apresentar a minha mea culpa caso esteja errado.


Mas para o centro os modelos já erraram neste evento, só choveu à volta 10mm quando previam muito mais. Tem andado tudo à nora!


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2022 às 15:12)




----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2022 às 15:14)

jamestorm disse:


> Mas para o centro os modelos já erraram neste evento, só choveu à volta 10mm quando previam muito mais. Tem andado tudo à nora!


Não é verdade. A maior parte das estações no centro ultrapassou os 20/25 mm.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Dez 2022 às 15:21)

jamestorm disse:


> Mas para o centro os modelos já erraram neste evento, só choveu à volta 10mm quando previam muito mais. Tem andado tudo à nora!



Até considero que os modelos estiveram muito bem de uma forma geral. É preciso avaliar o desempenho a uma escala mais alargada, e não apenas no "nosso quintal". Porque acerca de modelos, certezas só uma: falham SEMPRE! 

Tendo isto em conta, e analisando de uma forma grosseira:
- Previam entre 20 a 40 mm na grande Lisboa, Península de Setúbal e Alto Alentejo /Alentejo Central - CHECK
- Previam 10 a 20 mm na região oeste a norte de Lisboa (a tua zona), pelos visto até nem esteve longe.
- Previam a zona a norte de Coimbra/Viseu como a região com mais precipitação, com picos no Minho por volta dos 100 mm - CHECK
- Verdade que no Porto choveu menos do que o previsto.
- Previam 20 a 30 mm no nordeste transmontano - CHECK
- Previam 5 a 20 mm pelo Algarve, também para já parece estar de acordo.

Neste evento em particular, considero muito positivo este desempenho do ECMWF.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (20 Dez 2022 às 15:35)

TiagoLC disse:


> Não é verdade. A maior parte das estações no centro ultrapassou os 20/25 mm.


Coimbra só não registou mais, porque ambas estiveram offline no pico.


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2022 às 15:54)

jamestorm disse:


> Mas para o centro os modelos já erraram neste evento, só choveu à volta 10mm quando previam muito mais. Tem andado tudo à nora!



Estás a referir-te a que nível, país/região/zona/localidade?



Jorge_scp disse:


> Até considero que os modelos estiveram muito bem de uma forma geral.


 
Sem dúvida, e até na previsão do vento. E teve períodos de intensidade de precipitação e mesmo de acumulados que justificaram bem os avisos.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Dez 2022 às 20:32)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Até considero que os modelos estiveram muito bem de uma forma geral. É preciso avaliar o desempenho a uma escala mais alargada, e não apenas no "nosso quintal". Porque acerca de modelos, certezas só uma: falham SEMPRE!
> 
> Tendo isto em conta, e analisando de uma forma grosseira:
> - Previam entre 20 a 40 mm na grande Lisboa, Península de Setúbal e Alto Alentejo /Alentejo Central - CHECK
> ...


Então mas não vinha aí o dilúvio outra vez? Os últimos mapas que vi, modelavam muita mais chuva parece-me. A sensação que tive é que esteve abaixo do que tinha sido previsto, mas claro, devo ter visto mal neste caso...


----------



## Marco pires (20 Dez 2022 às 21:16)

esteve abaixo e bem, pode-se dizer que foi um evento normal de inverno e só deu mais que falar com algumas cheias devido á saturação dos solos.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Dez 2022 às 21:21)

Marco pires disse:


> esteve abaixo e bem, pode-se dizer que foi um evento normal de inverno


Claro que foi normal, nem estava previsto ser semelhante ao que aconteceu á uns dias, tudo dentro do previsto.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Dez 2022 às 21:33)

Alguém pode explicar porque as temperaturas estão tão elevadas? Algumas mudanças para temperatura mais invernosa prevista para o próximos tempos? Quase que se anda de t shirt este ano...


----------



## tonítruo (20 Dez 2022 às 21:50)

jamestorm disse:


> Alguém pode explicar porque as temperaturas estão tão elevadas? Algumas mudanças para temperatura mais invernosa prevista para o próximos tempos? Quase que se anda de t shirt este ano...


Vento de sudoeste a trazer uma massa de ar tropical marítima do Atlântico.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Dez 2022 às 06:27)

tonítruo disse:


> Vento de sudoeste a trazer uma massa de ar tropical marítima do Atlântico.


Yah tem sido só ar tropical, salvo uma ou outra vez ...a ver se tínhamos uma entrada polar para animar !


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2022 às 12:19)

Pronto, já começam, há uns tempos também era o inverno mais frio de sempre..  








						Prepare-se! O ano de 2023 vai ser dos mais quentes - Pplware
					

Se tudo bater certo como o previsto, 2023 vai ser um ano muito quente... um dos mais quentes desde o século XIX.




					www.google.pt


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2022 às 13:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pronto, já começam, há uns tempos também era o inverno mais frio de sempre..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em Inglaterra tivemos a primeira quinzena de Dezembro mais fria dos últimos 100 anos.


----------



## Cesar (21 Dez 2022 às 16:25)

frederico disse:


> Em Inglaterra tivemos a primeira quinzena de Dezembro mais fria dos últimos 100 anos.


Acredito mais no Ano que vêm ser mais quente do que o Inverno mais frio dos ultimos 100 anos .


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2022 às 17:37)

Inverno começa com chuva fraca e temperaturas acima do normal. Natal poderá ter chuva intensa
					

As temperaturas estão acima da média para a época. Poderá haver chuva intensa no Natal, mas o cenário ainda é incerto e não se sabe se haverá avisos meteorológicos.




					www.publico.pt
				




e ontem: https://www.publico.pt/2022/12/20/a...rio-ipma-recomenda-conducao-defensiva-2032158


----------



## Mr.Jet (21 Dez 2022 às 19:12)

O frio anda por aí mas não para os nossos beiços. Mas que grande estoiro, para não dizer uma asneira, na América do Norte.







Para consolo de quem já está farto de chuva como eu estou:

- Isto nos EUA vai ser mau, milhões pessoas não estarão com as famílias nas festividades, centenas milhar vão ficar retidos em aeroportos e gares, haverá blackouts com frio de rachar, pessoas morrerão. 

- Se continuar de chuva por aqui a crise energética mantem-se estabilizada e Janeiro será um mês critico, até na geopolítica europeia/mundial. Para termos aqui algum frio sem chuva significa que o centro da Europa tem que bater um bocado o dente e o Putin jogou muitas cartas nisso.

- Com o nosso Serviço Nacional de Saúde completamente de cócoras, temo alguma onda de frio significativa em Janeiro, tenho más memórias do que aconteceu em Janeiro 2021 com o Covid e o frio, e se bem me lembro o frio de Janeiro só se começou a desenhar nos modelos pouco antes do Natal.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2022 às 19:25)

Pelo que me parece (carece de dados "absolutos e confiáveis") o Ártico _está bem e recomenda-se_ de momento, há muito frio.

A América do Norte e a Sibéria estão com entradas árticas muito consistentes, e mesmo o Atlântico Norte está com mais ar frio acumulado do que em anos anteriores.

Repetindo, parece-me que a persistência da corrente de jacto a baixa latitude é para se manter mais uns tempos, não sou adivinho, e com isto levaremos com temperaturas mais amenas, mais húmidas do que tem sido habitual nos últimos anos.
Isto não que dizer que o frio não venha cá ter. Virá, acredito que teremos uns dias de acalmia em janeiro, e que depois regressem as depressões e os nevões associados ao sector frio destas últimas.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2022 às 19:38)

Não sei se aqui já foi colocado, e se foi peço desculpa:








						Em 150 anos, houve 115 desastres relacionados com cheias em Lisboa
					

José Luís Zêzere coordenou projecto que analisou o impacto de desastres naturais ao longo de 150 anos. Atribuir as cheias unicamente a alterações climáticas “é esticar a corda”, diz em entrevista.




					www.publico.pt
				




Muito interessante o artigo, um dos melhores que li nos últimos anos sobre esta temática.


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2022 às 21:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pronto, já começam, há uns tempos também era o inverno mais frio de sempre..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para um portal de informática, os meus parabéns.

Apresenta factos e contextualização. Não há previsões erradas nem catastróficas.



frederico disse:


> Em Inglaterra tivemos a primeira quinzena de Dezembro mais fria dos últimos 100 anos.



E ainda assim de pouco servirá.


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2022 às 22:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pelo que me parece (carece de dados "absolutos e confiáveis") o Ártico _está bem e recomenda-se_ de momento, há muito frio.



Mais ou menos  https://ocean.dmi.dk/arctic/meant80n.uk.php 

Está-se no final de Dezembro. Para temperaturas persistentemente próximas de 0 ainda falta algum tempo.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2022 às 23:15)

Orion disse:


> Mais ou menos  https://ocean.dmi.dk/arctic/meant80n.uk.php
> 
> Está-se no final de Dezembro. Para temperaturas persistentemente próximas de 0 ainda falta algum tempo.


Isto é a anomalia do ano até à data. Acredito que vá ficar acima, até porque falta pouco para finalizar o ano e é virtualmente impossível anomalias de meses darem a volta em curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2022 às 11:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> Isto é a anomalia do ano até à data. Acredito que vá ficar acima, até porque falta pouco para finalizar o ano e é virtualmente impossível anomalias de meses darem a volta em curto espaço de tempo.









Como é final de Dezembro, as anomalias podem estar bastante elevadas e ainda assim haver temperaturas generalizadas abaixo de -10. Isso não é indicador da 'boa' saúde do Ártico  https://zacklabe.com/arctic-temperatures/











Para haver temperaturas próximas dos 0 no final de Dezembro no Ártico, o globo ainda tem que aquecer uns bons graus.








Balanço provisório do ano  https://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/news/press_20221222.pdf


----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2022 às 13:52)

https://phys.org/news/2022-12-groundwater-replenishes-faster-scientists-previously.html


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2022 às 16:13)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não sei se aqui já foi colocado, e se foi peço desculpa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sempre achei que o que se passa na área metropolitana de Lisboa é um fraco aferidor de alterações climáticas.
Eu iria mais para a Serra da Estrela para obter sinais claros.



Orion disse:


> https://phys.org/news/2022-12-groundwater-replenishes-faster-scientists-previously.html



"Arid locations had lower recharge rates than humid ones. The aridity-based model results closely mirrored field measurements and indicated that previous models vastly underestimated recharge rates."

Esta conclusão, aplicada ao nosso território continental, vem a par da ideia de que os dois terços meridionais da Região Sul têm sempre mais dificuldade em repôr os níveis freáticos e de que é uma região com claras tendências semi-áridas.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2022 às 16:47)

Orion disse:


> https://phys.org/news/2022-12-groundwater-replenishes-faster-scientists-previously.html





> A água subterrânea reabastece muito mais rápido do que os cientistas pensavam anteriormente​


por Rachel Fritts, Eos






A água subterrânea compõe a maior parte da água doce líquida do mundo e pode desempenhar um papel maior na manutenção de córregos e vida vegetal do que se pensava anteriormente. Crédito: Dr. Andrew Fisher/Wikimedia Commons , CC BY-SA 4.0
Uma grande parte do abastecimento de água doce líquida do mundo vem de águas subterrâneas. Esses reservatórios subterrâneos de água – que são armazenados no solo e nos aquíferos – alimentam riachos, sustentam terras agrícolas e fornecem água potável para centenas de milhões de pessoas.

Por esse motivo, os pesquisadores estão ansiosos para entender a rapidez com que a água da superfície reabastece ou "recarrega" os estoques de água subterrânea. Mas medir um recurso subterrâneo vasto e fluido é mais fácil falar do que fazer. Um novo estudo de Wouter Berghuijs e colegas publicado na revista _Geophysical Research Letters_ descobriu que as taxas de recarga podem dobrar as estimativas anteriores.
A equipe de pesquisa produziu um modelo atualizado de recarga de águas subterrâneas usando uma síntese global recente de medições regionais de águas subterrâneas. Eles descobriram que um único fator, a aridez do clima, estimava com precisão quanta precipitação escorria para as águas subterrâneas em todo o mundo: locais áridos tinham taxas de recarga mais baixas do que os úmidos. Os resultados do modelo baseado na aridez espelharam de perto as medições de campo e indicaram que os modelos anteriores subestimaram amplamente as taxas de recarga.
Esta descoberta tem implicações para o ciclo da água , dizem os autores. Por exemplo, as águas subterrâneas provavelmente contribuem mais para o fluxo do rio e para o uso de água pelas plantas do que os modelos anteriores previam. Isso poderia escalar para afetar todo o ecossistema.
Embora a água subterrânea possa recarregar mais rapidamente do que o esperado, a equipe adverte que a água subterrânea ainda é usada em excesso em muitos lugares, especialmente em regiões áridas. O esgotamento das águas subterrâneas ameaça a segurança hídrica nessas áreas, dizem eles, e os impactos das mudanças climáticas permanecem desconhecidos.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2022 às 16:50)

Orion disse:


> Como é final de Dezembro, as anomalias podem estar bastante elevadas e ainda assim haver temperaturas generalizadas abaixo de -10. Isso não é indicador da 'boa' saúde do Ártico -


Não me estava a referir a longo prazo.
No caso, este mês de dezembro, está melhor comparado com anos anteriores onde as anomalias estavam nalguns casos bem maiores.
Faltam os dados finais de dezembro, a seu tempo. Até novembro de 2022 não é dos piores meses.
Isto depois de um verão quente, absurdo na Europa, que fazia temer recordes no Ártico.





			https://zacklabe.files.wordpress.com/2022/12/monthlytanomalies_era5.png


----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2022 às 19:12)

Tópico completamente ignorado em PT  https://www.publico.pt/2022/02/12/p...rtugueses-causa-alteracoes-climaticas-1995260


----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2022 às 19:32)

Orion disse:


> Tópico completamente ignorado em PT - https://www.publico.pt/2022/02/12/p...rtugueses-causa-alteracoes-climaticas-1995260



Existem previsões (ver _Forecasts_)  https://psl.noaa.gov/marine-heatwaves/


----------



## frederico (23 Dez 2022 às 14:08)

A subida da dorsal africana irá impedir a ocorrência de precipitação no Sul no evento deste fim-de-semana, pelo que não serão esperados grandes acumulados no Algarve e Alentejo. A dorsal continuará a subir trazendo temperaturas amenas para a época para todo o território e tempo seco. A pasmaceira poderá prolongar-se ao longo da primeira quinzena de Janeiro.


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Dez 2022 às 14:31)

frederico disse:


> A subida da dorsal africana irá impedir a ocorrência de precipitação no Sul no evento deste fim-de-semana, pelo que não serão esperados grandes acumulados no Algarve e Alentejo. A dorsal continuará a subir trazendo temperaturas amenas para a época para todo o território e tempo seco. A pasmaceira poderá prolongar-se ao longo da primeira quinzena de Janeiro.


Estamos condenados mais um inverno


----------



## StormRic (23 Dez 2022 às 15:05)

Pinhão está com saudades do Verão...


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2022 às 15:54)

https://phys.org/news/2022-12-multidecadal-oscillations.html


----------



## frederico (23 Dez 2022 às 17:00)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Estamos condenados mais um inverno


Ainda é cedo para falar assim. Uma subida da dorsal não é a mesma coisa que ter um anticiclone forte e estável no Atlântico em frente a Portugal.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Dez 2022 às 17:05)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Estamos condenados mais um inverno





frederico disse:


> Ainda é cedo para falar assim. Uma subida da dorsal não é a mesma coisa que ter um anticiclone forte e estável no Atlântico em frente a Portugal.


Já temos quase 1 mês de inverno.


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Dez 2022 às 18:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já temos quase 1 mês de inverno.


Sim... aí sim foi um mês à moda antiga... aqui no sul nao foi nada de mais.. e o inverno oficialmente so começou esta semana


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2022 às 18:22)

*Na Astronomia, as estações do ano são baseadas da posição da Terra em relação ao sol*, enquanto na *Meteorologia são baseadas no ciclo anual de temperatura*. 

Depois, existe o Inverno astrológico, mas isso é melhor consultarem a Maya, depende da trovoada que exista em cada signo.


----------



## tonítruo (23 Dez 2022 às 18:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Na Meteorologia são baseadas no ciclo anual de temperatura*.


A precipitação também não importa?


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Dez 2022 às 18:35)

RedeMeteo disse:


> e o inverno oficialmente so começou esta semana


O inverno meteorológico já começou no dia 1 de Dezembro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Dez 2022 às 19:55)

Amanhã de tarde o ECM a prever mais de 20 mm para aqui e o GFS nem chega a 1 mm.

Não me recordo de ver algo assim.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2022 às 20:23)

tonítruo disse:


> A precipitação também não importa?


Não faças perguntas difíceis a esta hora.   

Mas, a precipitação não faz sentido, dado que existem certas regiões em que a precipitação é mais elevada no Verão do que no Inverno, por exemplo, Berlim tem a média de precipitação mais elevada em Julho.


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2022 às 20:40)

O termo inverno em Portugal só mesmo associado a estação das chuvas e essa, pelo menos este ano, até tem sida generosa.


----------



## tonítruo (23 Dez 2022 às 20:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas, a precipitação não faz sentido, dado que existem certas regiões em que a precipitação é mais elevada no Verão do que no Inverno, por exemplo, Berlim tem a média de precipitação mais elevada em Julho.


Ou como na Coreia, que é essencialmente o nosso clima mas ao contrário (seco no inverno e chuvoso no verão).
Mas em zonas tropicais é mais fácil distinguir as estações pela precipitação do que pela temperatura que é muito idêntica ao longo do ano.
Repara neste local:



Quais são os meses de verão e quais são os de inverno?


----------



## Norther (23 Dez 2022 às 21:09)

O outono á antiga, pelo menos pela Cova da Beira, muita chuva, mas noto a temperatura alta, a serra sem neve!! É verdade que em anos podia ser normal, mas cada vez é mais " normal" eu que adoro neve, noto bem a alteração climática, e vou estar condenado ....


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2022 às 21:24)

tonítruo disse:


> Ou como na Coreia, que é essencialmente o nosso clima mas ao contrário (seco no inverno e chuvoso no verão).
> Mas em zonas tropicais é mais fácil distinguir as estações pela precipitação do que pela temperatura que é muito idêntica ao longo do ano.
> Repara neste local:
> Ver anexo 3656
> Quais são os meses de verão e quais são os de inverno?


Não tinhas um local mais lógico, foste logo buscar um local da Cochinchina para tramar-me. 


Aí, dizes que tens dois Verões, o Verão seco e o Verão húmido.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2022 às 21:36)

tonítruo disse:


> Ou como na Coreia, que é essencialmente o nosso clima mas ao contrário (seco no inverno e chuvoso no verão).
> Mas em zonas tropicais é mais fácil distinguir as estações pela precipitação do que pela temperatura que é muito idêntica ao longo do ano.
> Repara neste local:
> Ver anexo 3656
> Quais são os meses de verão e quais são os de inverno?


Fácil, isso é no hemisfério Norte, logo o verão é junho, julho e agosto


----------



## Crazyrain (23 Dez 2022 às 23:41)

Mas as Coreias também ficam no Hemisfério Norte .


----------



## AJB (23 Dez 2022 às 23:44)

O nosso clima no inverno esta cada vez mais tropical...precipitação com temperaturas elevadas


----------



## AJB (23 Dez 2022 às 23:48)

desde o inicio do outono que as serras do Norte tiveram (algumas) uma ligeira neve, que durou meia duzia de horas se tanto...nota se esta alteração ao nivel dos andares ecologicos! 
Se "antes" as espécies invasoras (hakea, australia, eucalipto) não passavam os 500/600m de altitude, agora estão perfeitamente confortaveis nos 800/900m


----------



## jamestorm (24 Dez 2022 às 00:15)

AJB disse:


> desde o inicio do outono que as serras do Norte tiveram (algumas) uma ligeira neve, que durou meia duzia de horas se tanto...nota se esta alteração ao nivel dos andares ecologicos!
> Se "antes" as espécies invasoras (hakea, australia, eucalipto) não passavam os 500/600m de altitude, agora estão perfeitamente confortaveis nos 800/900m


O "inverno" do ano passado foi trágico, nem dias de frio. . nem de chuva. Eu adoro o frio, mas ainda assim pior mesmo era se não tivéssemos chuva. 

Está complicado para quem gosta de seguir o frio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2022 às 00:28)

jamestorm disse:


> O "inverno" do ano passado foi trágico, nem dias de frio. . nem de chuva. Eu adoro o frio, mas ainda assim pior mesmo era se não tivéssemos chuva.
> 
> Está complicado para quem gosta de seguir o frio.


_Hiems MMXXII, terribilis hiems:_


----------



## tonítruo (24 Dez 2022 às 00:44)

Crazyrain disse:


> Mas as Coreias também ficam no Hemisfério Norte .


Nunca disse o contrário, simplesmente enquanto aqui é verão e não chove, lá é verão e chove e quando aqui é inverno e chove, lá é inverno e não chove:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2022 às 01:04)

tonítruo disse:


> Nunca disse o contrário, simplesmente enquanto aqui é verão e não chove, lá é verão e chove e quando aqui é inverno e chove, lá é inverno e não chove:
> Ver anexo 3662Ver anexo 3663


Nós aqui em Portugal temos a péssima ideia de associar "inverno" à precipitação - inverno é apenas a estação onde a inclinação da superfície em relação ao sol é maior, só isso. A realidade é que a zona ocidental da Península Ibérica é das poucas zonas do continente europeu onde o período chuvoso coincide com o inverno devido à posição do anticiclone durante o ano, ao facto de ser uma zona com pouca atividade convectiva e de grande parte da precipitação ser de caráter frontal e/ou orográfico.  Na maioria da Europa, incluindo no outro lado da Península Ibérica, o verão e o começo do outono são os períodos mais chuvosos do ano, já que há uma maior convecção devido às temperaturas elevadas e também há uma maior presença de tempestades no Atlântico Norte - tempestades essas que são muitas vezes os restos dos furacões e que raramente chegam cá porque o anticiclone durante o verão nas nossas latitudes é bem forte e estável. Os Açores... bem, esses já não têm tanta "sorte" - sobretudo no Grupo Ocidental!


----------



## Mammatus (24 Dez 2022 às 01:23)

tonítruo disse:


> Nunca disse o contrário, simplesmente enquanto aqui é verão e não chove, lá é verão e chove e quando aqui é inverno e chove, lá é inverno e não chove:
> Ver anexo 3662Ver anexo 3663


Neste dois casos o factor mais determinante na definição das estações do ano é a precipitação.

Lisboa  - verão seco devido a acção das altas pressões subtropicais, neste caso o AA.
Seoul - verão húmido devido à influência da actividade monçónica do sul da Ásia.

Lisboa - inverno húmido com a descida em latitude das depressões associadas à frente polar, isto se o teimoso AA deixar, o que nem sempre acontece.
Seoul - inverno seco e mais frio devido à maior influência das altas pressões siberianas.

No caso de Berlim, que também puxaram para a conversa, é o factor temperatura que define as estações do ano. Não obstante chover mais no Verão, não existe uma sazonalidade tão marcada no regime de precipitação como em Lisboa ou em Seoul.


----------



## Mammatus (24 Dez 2022 às 01:34)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Nós aqui em Portugal temos a péssima ideia de associar "inverno" à precipitação - inverno é apenas a estação onde a inclinação da superfície em relação ao sol é maior, só isso. A realidade é que a zona ocidental da Península Ibérica é das poucas zonas do continente europeu onde o período chuvoso coincide com o inverno devido à posição do anticiclone durante o ano, ao facto de ser uma zona com pouca atividade convectiva e de grande parte da precipitação ser de caráter frontal e/ou orográfico.  Na maioria da Europa, incluindo no outro lado da Península Ibérica, o verão e o começo do outono são os períodos mais chuvosos do ano, já que há uma maior convecção devido às temperaturas elevadas e também há uma maior presença de tempestades no Atlântico Norte - tempestades essas que são muitas vezes os restos dos furacões e que raramente chegam cá porque o anticiclone durante o verão nas nossas latitudes é bem forte e estável. Os Açores... bem, esses já não têm tanta "sorte" - sobretudo no Grupo Ocidental!


Este mapa resume perfeitamente o que acabaste de escrever.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Dez 2022 às 16:42)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Amanhã de tarde o ECM a prever mais de 20 mm para aqui e o GFS nem chega a 1 mm.
> 
> Não me recordo de ver algo assim.


Parece que o GFS falhou.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2022 às 16:54)

Votos de um* Santo e Feliz Natal*.


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2022 às 17:48)

A meteorologia nunca agradará a todos. O tipo nº 1 queixa-se e nem foi mandado para a localização do tipo nº 2.



vs


----------



## frederico (24 Dez 2022 às 20:32)

A partir do dia 28/29 poderemos ter um quadro de precipitação algo persistente e por vezes forte localizada no Minho e Douro Litoral e com alguma irradiação para Trás-os-Montes e Beira Litoral Norte, e que poderá perdurar até sensivelmente ao dia 2. Depois teremos tempo seco e ameno devido à subida da dorsal. No entanto basta uma ligeira subida da dorsal na próxima semana para a precipitação desaparecer. Por outro lado não se vislumbra frio nas próximas duas a três semanas.


----------



## frederico (24 Dez 2022 às 20:42)

É uma pena que as escolas não ensinem a diferença entre estações astronómicas e climatologicas. No Algarve, por exemplo, tal como em todo o litoral Andaluz e no Magrebe (fora das montanhas) as 4 estações estão muito mal definidas. No sotavento o povo chama Inverno ao período das chuvas, que vai de Outubro até Março ou Abril, e Verão ao período seco, que pode ir de Abril ou Maio até Setembro ou Outubro. As espécies de folhagem caduca recuperam folhagem dois a três meses mais cedo que no Norte da Península e perdem por vezes logo em Agosto, portanto dois meses mais cedo que no Norte. As amendoeiras, por exemplo, podem florir dois meses mais cedo que na Terra Quente. Na prática a Primavera climatológica começa por vezes no Algarve no final de Janeiro.


----------



## blade (24 Dez 2022 às 21:14)

este é o dezembro mais quente de sempre em portugal?


----------



## tonítruo (24 Dez 2022 às 21:15)

frederico disse:


> No Algarve, por exemplo, as 4 estações estão muito mal definidas.


Verdade, principalmente o outono, que em alguns anos parece quase inexistente, quando o calor do verão se prolonga por outubro fora e depois há um arrefecimento brusco em novembro que praticamente introduz as temperaturas que depois se mantêm ao longo de dezembro, janeiro e fevereiro...


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2022 às 21:23)

https://electroverse.co/

Novamente, o globo está rapidamente a arrefecer... ou não.







NEVE! NEVE! NEVE em todo o lado!!!

Convém mencionar que a mesma derrete rapidamente.

Moscovo:






Oymyakon:


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2022 às 21:30)

blade disse:


> este é o dezembro mais quente de sempre em portugal?



Não estarão sozinhos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Dez 2022 às 22:38)

O que é certo é que o padrão anticiclonico tem sempre vindo a ser adiado...
Quando pensava que o inverno de 2021/2022 tinha sido miserável este caminha para um pior.. sem neve e frio 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (24 Dez 2022 às 23:25)

blade disse:


> este é o dezembro mais quente de sempre em portugal?


O do ano passado foi também muito quente. Ainda por cima com a triste combinação quente e seco. 

Votos de um feliz Natal a todos.


----------



## efcm (24 Dez 2022 às 23:35)

Mammatus disse:


> Este mapa resume perfeitamente o que acabaste de escrever.


Se alguém me perguntasse eu nunca diria que chovia mais em Lisboa que Amesterdão, Oslo ou Estocolmo e que em Argel chovia mais que em Lisboa


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Dez 2022 às 00:15)

Até dói ver a imagem de satélite


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Dez 2022 às 00:19)

Orion disse:


> https://electroverse.co/
> 
> Novamente, o globo está rapidamente a arrefecer... ou não.
> 
> ...


As anomalias positivas neste mês na Europa de Leste estão brutalmente elevadas - por um lado até tem sido bom para atenuar as consequências da crise energética no continente europeu (e também as consequências dos ataques russos em alvos civis ucranianos) mas, por outro lado, tem dificultado as operações militares na guerra da Ucrânia nos dois lados da frente de batalha - como o solo não congela é extremamente complicado atacar já que os terrenos estão maioritariamente húmidos e avançar com tanques ou equipamento militar é muito complicado.


----------



## RP20 (25 Dez 2022 às 15:33)

Iceberg disse:


> Início de 2023 com o pior de 2022 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já começam os stresses se vier um pouco de AA? E logo uma previsão para 10 de Janeiro, falta uma eternidade. Se viesse um pouco para a nossa zona até que fazia falta.


----------



## Tmsf (25 Dez 2022 às 15:51)

RP20 disse:


> Já começam os stresses se vier um pouco de AA? E logo uma previsão para 10 de Janeiro, falta uma eternidade. Se viesse um pouco para a nossa zona até que fazia falta.


Parece que sim, já começa o drama...
Sinceramente para nós aqui no Litoral Norte já fazia falta umas semanas mais secas


----------



## Iceberg (25 Dez 2022 às 16:20)

Refiro-me mais à continuidade de anomalias positivas na temperatura. Um clássico de 2022. Preocupante esta tendência dominante. Seja com chuva seja com AA.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## RP20 (25 Dez 2022 às 16:48)

Iceberg disse:


> Refiro-me mais à continuidade de anomalias positivas na temperatura. Um clássico de 2022. Preocupante esta tendência dominante. Seja com chuva seja com AA.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


Sinceramente, bem melhor do que ter eventos de frios extremos como acontecem pelos EUA ou pelo Japão. Se não fazem falta ondas de calor no Verão, também não fazem falta nenhuma vagas extremas de frio no Inverno.


----------



## Iceberg (25 Dez 2022 às 18:03)

Não estou a pedir vagas de frio, apenas assinalo uma tendência cada vez mais marcante de anomalias positivas de temperatura, nomeadamente em 2022 e na nossa localização geográfica.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## tonítruo (25 Dez 2022 às 18:05)

A pior parte desse padrão é a elevada probabilidade de poeiras devido ao fluxo de sudeste


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Dez 2022 às 18:13)

RP20 disse:


> Já começam os stresses se vier um pouco de AA? E logo uma previsão para 10 de Janeiro, falta uma eternidade. Se viesse um pouco para a nossa zona até que fazia falta.



É verdade . Se não chove , ai meu Deus que não chove ; se chove muito devia chover pouco , se chove pouco devia chover muito, se está calor devia estar frio ; se está frio devia estar calor . E depois lá fora é que é bom , os eventos meteorológicos de cá nunca prestam . Enfim , tugas a ser tugas, nem é preciso dizer mais nada.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Dez 2022 às 18:16)

Também não entendo o drama de se estar prever algum tempo seco para daqui a mais de duas semanas


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2022 às 18:45)

No Sul da Europa e até no Norte do Magrebe chove muito em algumas regiões, contudo:

- essa precipitação está concentrada no Outono e Inverno;
- o número de horas de sol por ano é muito elevado, superior a 2500 horas ou mesmo próximo de 3000 horas, enquanto no Norte da Europa pode nem atingir as 1500 horas em alguns locais;
- a precipitação tem um carácter torrencial e o número de dias com chuva é baixo. 

Em Lisboa chove mais que em Londres, mas a capital portuguesa tem cerca de 2800 horas de sol por ano e Londres tem cerca de 1400 a 1500 horas. Além disso Lisboa tem 4 meses secos, Londres não tem nenhum mês seco!


----------



## RP20 (25 Dez 2022 às 18:50)

Iceberg disse:


> Não estou a pedir vagas de frio, apenas assinalo uma tendência cada vez mais marcante de anomalias positivas de temperatura, nomeadamente em 2022 e na nossa localização geográfica.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


Não sei se há realmente essa tendência, quem não se lembra daquela sequência incrível de temperaturas geladas por cá de DEZ 2020 / JAN 2021? Olha na tua cidade foi quebrado um recorde com décadas de registo ( -7ºC) .


----------



## DaniFR (25 Dez 2022 às 19:19)

RP20 disse:


> Sinceramente, bem melhor do que ter eventos de frios extremos como acontecem pelos EUA ou pelo Japão. Se não fazem falta ondas de calor no Verão, também não fazem falta nenhuma vagas extremas de frio no Inverno.


É verdade que depois da seca que atravessavamos e que ainda não está completamente ultrapassada a chuva é uma benção, mas também é necessário frio, faz parte do Inverno. Em Portugal temos várias espécies de árvores de fruta que precisam muitas de horas de frio, como a cerejeira, o pessegueiro, a amendoeira, etc. Este tempo quente anormal para a época também não é nada saudável, nem no interior há frio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Dez 2022 às 19:21)

tonítruo disse:


> A pior parte desse padrão é a elevada probabilidade de poeiras devido ao fluxo de sudeste


Faz falta poeiras para quando vier os Reis Magos, os camelos sentirem-se em casa. 

O pior é mesmo este padrão anómalo de temperaturas que parecem mais de Primavera do que Inverno, as mínimas estão demasiado altas, ter mínimas altas é normal acontecerem mas numa distância temporal tão longa, não deixa de ser preocupante, aliás conta-se pelos dedos de uma mão, os dias que tivemos mínimas abaixo dos 10°C.


----------



## RP20 (25 Dez 2022 às 19:29)

DaniFR disse:


> É verdade que depois da seca que atravessavamos e que ainda não está completamente ultrapassada a chuva é uma benção, mas também são é necessário frio, faz parte do Inverno. Em Portugal temos várias espécies de árvores de fruta que precisam de horas de frio, como a cerejeira, o pessegueiro, a amendoeira, etc. Este tempo quente anormal para a época também não é nada saudável, nem no interior há frio.


Basta Janeiro entrar, normalmente é quando vem o frio a sério.


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Dez 2022 às 19:45)

frederico disse:


> No Sul da Europa e até no Norte do Magrebe chove muito em algumas regiões, contudo:
> 
> - essa precipitação está concentrada no Outono e Inverno;
> - o número de horas de sol por ano é muito elevado, superior a 2500 horas ou mesmo próximo de 3000 horas, enquanto no Norte da Europa pode nem atingir as 1500 horas em alguns locais;
> ...



Em Londres , em boa parte do ano , levam com chuva molha tolos , de certa forma é um clima algo monótono . O clima mediterrânico tem uma certa dose de espectacularidade , apresar de períodos de monotonia. 
Eu gosto do clima do Norte / NO da Península Ibérica.  A transição de um  clima mediterrânico para um clima oceânico faz com que tenhamos alguma da espectacularidade do clima mediterrânico e ao mesmo tempo um regime de chuvas mais distribuído ao longo do ano . E até tínhamos , antes do aquecimento global , queda de neve a cotas baixas com alguma regularidade.


----------



## tonítruo (25 Dez 2022 às 19:53)

Crazyrain disse:


> espectacularidade do clima mediterrânico


O quê que consideras espetacular sobre o clima mediterrâneo?


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Dez 2022 às 19:55)

tonítruo disse:


> O quê que consideras espetacular sobre o clima mediterrâneo?



Um regime de chuvas de cariz mais torrencial.


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2022 às 20:05)

Crazyrain disse:


> Um regime de chuvas de cariz mais torrencial.


E acrescento as trovoadas.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Dez 2022 às 20:41)

frederico disse:


> E acrescento as trovoadas.


Espanha e Itália devem ser dos países da Europa com mais trovoadas.


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2022 às 20:48)

Espanha nem por isso, excepto a Catalunha e Aragão, Itália sim. 

Em Portugal creio que a região com mais trovoada é o Baixo Alentejo e o nordeste algarvio, há uma obra da Gulbenkian sobre o tema. A serra de Aracena é uma boa maternidade de trovoadas que acabam por afectar regiões portuguesas próximas da fronteira.


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2022 às 20:51)

E por falar em Londres… ao contrário do que se pensa é raro nevar em Londres e ainda mais raro acumular. A cidade tem um microclima com um importante efeito de ilha urbana. Assim, em Londres as temperaturas são mais altas e chove menos que nas áreas rurais mais próximas. No estuário do Tamisa a precipitação média anual pode ser inferior a 550 mm! Quem quer ver neve no Reino Unido deve ir para a Escócia!


----------



## tonítruo (25 Dez 2022 às 20:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> Espanha e Itália devem ser dos países da Europa com mais trovoadas.


Não era a Croácia?


----------



## Mammatus (25 Dez 2022 às 20:56)

efcm disse:


> Se alguém me perguntasse eu nunca diria que chovia mais em Lisboa que Amesterdão, Oslo ou Estocolmo e que em Argel chovia mais que em Lisboa


Mas em contrapartida Amesterdão, Oslo e Estocolmo tem precipitação regularmente distribuída por todo o ano e mais dias de chuva por mês. Já Lisboa e Argel têm meses secos no Verão, com precipitação concentrada nos outros meses. As precipitações ocorridas têm geralmente carácter torrencial o que faz com que em poucos dias se registem valores extraordinários de acumulado, em alguns casos superando as médias mensais.

No caso de Argel chover mais do que em Lisboa, penso que a cadeia do Atlas possa ter alguma influência nisso, assim como o grande reservatório de calor gerado no Mediterrâneo durante o Verão, o qual serve de combustível para a formação de fortes tempestades, algumas das quais Medicanes, que assolam a região sobretudo no Outono.


----------



## Mammatus (25 Dez 2022 às 20:58)

tonítruo disse:


> Não era a Croácia?


Itália e a região da Dalmácia são autênticas fábricas de trovoadas.


----------



## tonítruo (25 Dez 2022 às 20:59)

frederico disse:


> Em Portugal creio que a região com mais trovoada é o Baixo Alentejo e o nordeste algarvio


Este ano esteve muito longe disso, o litoral norte e o interior norte deram uma abada ao sul nesse aspeto...


----------



## Mammatus (25 Dez 2022 às 21:02)

frederico disse:


> E por falar em Londres… ao contrário do que se pensa é raro nevar em Londres e ainda mais raro acumular. A cidade tem um microclima com um importante efeito de ilha urbana. *Assim, em Londres as temperaturas são mais altas e chove menos que nas áreas rurais mais próximas. No estuário do Tamisa a precipitação média anual pode ser inferior a 550 mm*! Quem quer ver neve no Reino Unido deve ir para a Escócia!


Sim, e eu acho que a tendência que se tem observado nas últimas décadas aponta para uma diminuição gradual da precipitação nessa região.


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2022 às 21:02)

Mammatus disse:


> Mas em contrapartida Amesterdão, Oslo e Estocolmo tem precipitação regularmente distribuída por todo o ano e mais dias de chuva por mês. Já Lisboa e Argel têm meses secos no Verão, com precipitação concentrada nos outros meses. As precipitações ocorridas têm geralmente carácter torrencial o que faz com que em poucos dias se registem valores extraordinários de acumulado, em alguns casos superando as médias mensais.
> 
> No caso de Argel chover mais do que em Lisboa, penso que a cadeia do Atlas possa ter alguma influência nisso, assim como o grande reservatório de calor gerado no Mediterrâneo durante o Verão, o qual serve de combustível para a formação de fortes tempestades, algumas das quais Medicanes, que assolam a região sobretudo no Outono.


Tal como as Montanhas são responsáveis pelos valores nos Balcãs e no litoral da Síria e do Líbano.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Dez 2022 às 21:05)

tonítruo disse:


> Não era a Croácia?


Não sei ao certo, mas como estavam a falar dos países do sul da Europa..  A Suíça também deve ser dos locais europeus com mais trovoadas.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Dez 2022 às 15:04)

Afinal qual é oficialmente a média de precipitação anual em Lisboa?...na NET temos de tudo, desde sites de turismo com 480 mm, até outros com mais de 800? 580mm aparece em muitos lados. Qual o valor correcto ao certo?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Dez 2022 às 15:22)

jamestorm disse:


> Afinal qual é oficialmente a média de precipitação anual em Lisboa?...na NET temos de tudo, desde sites de turismo com 480 mm, até outros com mais de 800? 580mm aparece em muitos lados. Qual o valor correcto ao certo?



*71-00*
Lisboa, Gago Coutinho: 754.1mm
Lisboa, Geofísico: 725.8mm
Lisboa, Tapada da Ajuda: 680.4mm

*81-10*
Lisboa, Gago Coutinho: 744.6mm
Lisboa, Geofísico: 765.8mm


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Dez 2022 às 15:24)

jamestorm disse:


> Afinal qual é oficialmente a média de precipitação anual em Lisboa?...na NET temos de tudo, desde sites de turismo com 480 mm, até outros com mais de 800? 580mm aparece em muitos lados. Qual o valor correcto ao certo?



Sites de turismo não combina com informação fidedigna acerca de clima / meteorologia . É um chorrilho de fake news e disparates .


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2022 às 15:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *71-00*
> Lisboa, Gago Coutinho: 754.1mm
> Lisboa, Geofísico: 725.8mm
> Lisboa, Tapada da Ajuda: 680.4mm
> ...



Portanto, metade da média anual feita em meia dúzia de dias...
Já para não falar que temos estações acima dos 400 mm, ou seja mais do triplo da média para dezembro.
Loucura.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2022 às 15:50)

jamestorm disse:


> Afinal qual é oficialmente a média de precipitação anual em Lisboa?...na NET temos de tudo, desde sites de turismo com 480 mm, até outros com mais de 800? 580mm aparece em muitos lados. Qual o valor correcto ao certo?


Nada como consultar o site do IPMA.


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2022 às 17:15)

A ver se com esta publicação, 'manifesto' para os meus lados o arrefecimento global...


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2022 às 17:33)

A simulação não é, previsivelmente, grande coisa e visualmente não faz jus ao que supostamente pode acontecer: Vários núcleos secundários (em rotação) progressivamente absorvidos por um núcleo maior.


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2022 às 17:42)

Orion disse:


> A ver se com esta publicação, 'manifesto' para os meus lados o arrefecimento global...


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2022 às 17:57)

Algum transporte de poeiras para o continente.






Não há grande consistência na humidade relativa, havendo muito ar seco.



Spoiler: Perfil Atmosférico


----------



## frederico (26 Dez 2022 às 19:17)

jamestorm disse:


> Afinal qual é oficialmente a média de precipitação anual em Lisboa?...na NET temos de tudo, desde sites de turismo com 480 mm, até outros com mais de 800? 580mm aparece em muitos lados. Qual o valor correcto ao certo?


Consultar sempre o site do IPMA. Ao longo do último século e meio rondou sempre os 650 a 800 mm. O valor dependerá depois da localização da estação é normal utilizada. Os sites de turismo distorcem os factos para vender a ideia de que Portugal é mais seco e quente do que realmente é. Depois os turistas vão ao Porto e a Braga e apanham uma grande desilusão quando descobrem que não é como o Algarve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2022 às 19:37)

frederico disse:


> Consultar sempre o site do IPMA. Ao longo do último século e meio rondou sempre os 650 a 800 mm. O valor dependerá depois da localização da estação é normal utilizada. Os sites de turismo distorcem os factos para vender a ideia de que Portugal é mais seco e quente do que realmente é. Depois os turistas vão ao Porto e a Braga e apanham uma grande desilusão quando descobrem que não é como o Algarve.


Mesmo, no Algarve a realidade é distorcida.   Falam em muito sol e só nestes últimos dias é que ele apareceu mais, de resto, tem sido um mês com bastante nebulosidade.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Dez 2022 às 19:40)

frederico disse:


> Consultar sempre o site do IPMA. Ao longo do último século e meio rondou sempre os 650 a 800 mm. O valor dependerá depois da localização da estação é normal utilizada. Os sites de turismo distorcem os factos para vender a ideia de que Portugal é mais seco e quente do que realmente é. Depois os turistas vão ao Porto e a Braga e apanham uma grande desilusão quando descobrem que não é como o Algarve.


Não é só aqui, houve uma mensagem muito interessante do @Pek há uns tempos sobre como na zona dele também se passa a ideia de que não chove


----------



## frederico (26 Dez 2022 às 19:45)

Muitos ingleses ficam espantados quando explico que Noroeste de Portugal é tão chuvoso quanto a Irlanda ou o País de Gales e que a Terra Fria transmontana pode ser bem mais fria que Inglaterra, ou que a árvore dominante de parte do país era o carvalho-roble. Pensam que o país é coberto de sobreiros e uma Califórnia de Norte a Sul.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2022 às 19:49)

frederico disse:


> Muitos ingleses ficam espantados quando explico que Noroeste de Portugal é tão chuvoso quanto a Irlanda ou o País de Gales e que a Terra Fria transmontana pode ser bem mais fria que Inglaterra


Muitos deles também devem pensar que Londres é mais chuvoso que Lisboa.


----------



## frederico (26 Dez 2022 às 19:55)

Outra desilusão vem quando descobrem que as nossas praias são geladas e apenas escapa o littoral Sul do Algarve, ou a Madeira e Porto Santo.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 21:07)

frederico disse:


> Muitos ingleses ficam espantados quando explico que Noroeste de Portugal é tão chuvoso quanto a Irlanda ou o País de Gales e que a Terra Fria transmontana pode ser bem mais fria que Inglaterra, ou que a árvore dominante de parte do país era o carvalho-roble. Pensam que o país é coberto de sobreiros e uma Califórnia de Norte a Sul.



Quando havia a rede de udómetros na Peneda-Gerês, a média de todos os anos em que estiveram em funcionamento (tenho de verificar que anos foram nos anuários) permitiu chegar à conclusão que alguns locais eram os sítios mais chuvosos da Europa, com maior média anual. Uma dessas estações penso que ainda detém o recorde de maior pluviosidade diária do território nacional do continente (330 mm). Isto só de memória, tenho de consultar os "alfarrábios" para confirmar.


----------



## guimeixen (26 Dez 2022 às 21:38)

StormRic disse:


> Quando havia a rede de udómetros na Peneda-Gerês, a média de todos os anos em que estiveram em funcionamento (tenho de verificar que anos foram nos anuários) permitiu chegar à conclusão que alguns locais eram os sítios mais chuvosos da Europa, com maior média anual. Uma dessas estações penso que ainda detém o recorde de maior pluviosidade diária do território nacional do continente (330 mm). Isto só de memória, tenho de consultar os "alfarrábios" para confirmar.


Há uns tempos estava de volta do site do SNIRH e vi lá estes registos pelo Gerês. Deixo aqui o exemplo de Junceda, Leonte, Pedra Bela e Portela do Homem de 1948 a 2007.
Como aparece a data de 1 de Outubro, penso que seja o ano hidrológico. Vê-se vários anos com mais de 4000 mm e ocasionalmente uns com mais de 5000 mm.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Dez 2022 às 22:40)

Sem dúvida que tem chovido muito nos últimos meses mas é curioso que são sempre fluxos de oeste, com poucas ou mesmo nenhuma entrada de NO que traga ar mais frio e consequente neve nas terras altas. Esta semana vem mais do mesmo. Confesso que já começa a ser chato. Mais valia vir sol e que chovesse mais onde é necessário. Gosto mais da clássica tempestade de inverno, com vento forte, frente fria e depois um bom pós frontal. Parece que estes andam meio escassos. Um pós-frontal como o de 29/30 de Novembro de 2008 é algo que deixa saudades. Vi altas tempestades de neve com trovoada no Gerês nesse fim-de-semana.


----------



## frederico (27 Dez 2022 às 02:37)

Passagem de ano molhada. Dia 31 a terminar com chuva no Norte e Centro. Precipitação a estender-se ao resto do país no dia 1. Contudo não conto com grandes acumulados no Sul. Depois as temperaturas devem levar um tombo em todo o país para valores próximos dos valores normais para a época.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Dez 2022 às 13:28)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Sem dúvida que tem chovido muito nos últimos meses mas é curioso que são sempre fluxos de oeste, com poucas ou mesmo nenhuma entrada de NO que traga ar mais frio e consequente neve nas terras altas. Esta semana vem mais do mesmo. Confesso que já começa a ser chato. Mais valia vir sol e que chovesse mais onde é necessário. Gosto mais da clássica tempestade de inverno, com vento forte, frente fria e depois um bom pós frontal. Parece que estes andam meio escassos. Um pós-frontal como o de 29/30 de Novembro de 2008 é algo que deixa saudades. Vi altas tempestades de neve com trovoada no Gerês nesse fim-de-semana.


Eu percebo o que queres dizer, mas embora esses pós-frontais sejam mais "espetaculares", acaba por não chover grande coisa comparado com estes fluxos de oeste - esse novembro de 2008 teve tanto de muito frio como de muito seco


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2022 às 19:36)

*Eis o Inverno: chuva e frio para dar início a 2023*

Daniel Dias

27 de Dezembro de 2022, 14:09.                            

Ano novo deverá começar com chuva em todo o território (e mais forte nas regiões Norte e Centro). Devemos viver, nos primeiros dias de 2023, “o primeiro episódio de tempo mais frio deste Inverno”.


Espera-nos uma passagem de ano possivelmente chuvosa: uma frente fria está a aproximar-se de Portugal e deverá trazer consigo precipitação “persistente e por vezes forte”, diz ao PÚBLICO Alessandro Marraccini, meteorologista do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

 A frente, que está a vir do Atlântico Norte, “ainda está muito longe” do país, pelo que há “alguma incerteza” relativamente a quando nos atingirá — tudo dependerá “da sua velocidade” —, mas deverá chegar entre a noite deste sábado, 31 de Dezembro, e as primeiras horas de 2023.

“O sistema frontal frio deverá começar por trazer chuva sobre o litoral Norte e o Minho”, onde deverá haver precipitação fraca no dia 31. Depois, “varrerá o país todo no dia 1”, diz Alessandro Marraccini, frisando que 2023 deverá começar não apenas com chuva, mas também com uma descida de temperaturas face aos últimos dias de 2022.


“Estamos a prever uma descida significativa das temperaturas a partir de 1 de Janeiro.

As mínimas no Porto, por exemplo, cairão para oito a nove graus Celsius nos primeiros dias de 2023.

Este deverá ser o primeiro episódio de tempo mais frio deste Inverno”, refere o meteorologista do IPMA.

Durante quanto tempo persistirão as temperaturas baixas? Alessandro Marraccini refere ainda ser “cedo para dizer”.

Quanto à chuva, que deverá ser mais forte nas regiões Norte e Centro, espera-se que ela comece a perder intensidade a partir do dia 2. “É bastante provável que no dia 3 já não haja precipitação”, conta o meteorologista, dizendo ser também provável que o IPMA venha a emitir avisos meteorológicos para 1 de Janeiro.

Chuva e vento nos próximos dias.

Até à passagem de ano, deverá haver “um episódio de tempo chuvoso nos dias 28 e 29”, quarta e quinta. As regiões onde a precipitação deverá ser mais forte serão, em princípio, o Minho, o Douro litoral e também as regiões montanhosas do Centro. Na capital, “haverá chuva, mas menos intensa”. A probabilidade de chuva é “muito baixa” no Sul.

Não é possível descartar algum “risco de cheias” nas regiões Norte e Centro, mas o IPMA ainda não emitiu quaisquer alertas.

 O instituto poderá vir a emitir “alguns alertas amarelos para o dia 29”, mas isso ainda está “sob avaliação”, assinala Alessandro Marraccini.

Quanto ao vento, ele deverá “aumentar gradualmente” entre quarta e sexta. “Poderemos ter rajadas até 65 quilómetros por hora [km/h] no litoral Norte e sobretudo nas terras altas (Serra da Estrela, Gerês)”, diz o meteorologista do IPMA.

Na passagem de ano, o vento deverá ser “fraco a moderado”, mas, dada a distância temporal, há neste momento alguma “incerteza” relativamente a esta previsão, sublinha ainda.









						Eis o Inverno: chuva e frio para dar início a 2023
					

Ano novo deverá começar com chuva em todo o território (e mais forte nas regiões Norte e Centro). Devemos viver, nos primeiros dias de 2023, “o primeiro episódio de tempo mais frio deste Inverno”.




					www.publico.pt
				





Uma descida das temperaturas, mas frio, frio, não é, serão valores dentro do normal para a época. 

Como falam no Porto, mínimas de 7/8/9 graus, máximas de 14/15ºc  são frequentes e banais no Inverno, noutras regiões serão mais altas e noutros locais mais baixas, como é normal para a época.

Portanto não vem aí "frio" mas tempo mais fresco com algum frio, nada de "dramático" 

Mas, para algumas pessoas mais "friorentas", esta descida de temperatura será já algo polar ou siberiano, e em larga escala/intensidade, é uma questão de perspetiva e sensibildade pessoal... 

Acho piada na notícia, ao colocarem "descida de temperaturas" com o link activo a azul, somos redirecionados para a página da notícia sobre o ciclone bomba no EUA, como se tivesse alguma coisa a  ver com esta situação prevista para cá... 









						As imagens do “ciclone-bomba” de neve e frio que está a afectar milhões nos EUA
					

Neve, vento, chuva e cheias. Os Estados Unidos e o Canadá estão sob avisos meteorológicos e terão um fim-de-semana complicado por causa do mau tempo.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2022 às 19:51)

Snifa disse:


> *Eis o Inverno: chuva e frio para dar início a 2023*
> 
> Daniel Dias
> 
> ...


Há 2 anos é que fez frio a sério, começou pelo Natal e durou a 1ª quinzena de Janeiro.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Dez 2022 às 19:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Há 2 anos é que fez frio a sério, começou pelo Natal e durou a 1ª quinzena de Janeiro.


Sim, situação essa que nada tem haver com esta, eu vejo temperaturas dentro do normal para a época, nada demais, 10 a 12°c de máxima e mínimas de 5°c são temperaturas banais para aqui em Janeiro.
Há quase 2 anos no 1° dia de Janeiro por exemplo, registei aqui 1,3°c/ 6,3°c, aí sim esteve frio .


----------



## N_Fig (27 Dez 2022 às 19:59)

Snifa disse:


> *Eis o Inverno: chuva e frio para dar início a 2023*
> 
> Daniel Dias
> 
> ...


>frio
>mínimas de 9 ºC em janeiro no Porto
Escolham uma, as duas ao mesmo tempo não dá


----------



## trovoadas (27 Dez 2022 às 20:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Há 2 anos é que fez frio a sério, começou pelo Natal e durou a 1ª quinzena de Janeiro.


Foi a última vez que senti frio a sério mas depois desapareceu completamente na 2ª quinzena de Janeiro. Fevereiro também costumava  ser muito frio no Algarve e atualmente já não me recordo do último Fevereiro frio. Aliás já faz muito tempo que não vem um episódio verdadeiramente frio daqueles de queimar as buganvilias, abacateiros e goaibeiras até ao chão.


----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2022 às 21:23)

Do 'nevão do século' nos EUA passa-se a isto:








---

Observação + previsão até final do mês.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2022 às 21:47)

Furacões, cheias e secas: as dez maiores e mais caras catástrofes climáticas de 2022
					

Com a mudança do clima a trazer mais desastres naturais, os países mais vulneráveis pedem um fundo para perdas e danos. A Christian Aid fez as contas aos dez maiores prejuízos das catástrofes em 2022.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## lserpa (27 Dez 2022 às 21:51)

Orion disse:


>



Este é que era!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2022 às 12:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Há 2 anos é que fez frio a sério, começou pelo Natal e durou a 1ª quinzena de Janeiro.



Sim, foi um periodo bastante frio eu estive uma boa parte desse tempo em Azinhoso/Mogadouro e era só geadas, sincelos e gelos, que nem derretiam durante o dia, mínimas de -5 ou menos, chegou a danificar ( rebentar)  algumas tubagens e contadores de água... 

Esse periodo de frio terminou com um belo nevão no fim de semana de  09/01/2021:












Veremos se volta o frio em condições ( nada de extremos mas que venha frio da época, geadas, neve) até porque, para além das chuvas, também faz falta, e a vir que venha na altura dele, mas, para já, está difícil.. 

Este ano estamos mais para chuva com entradas atlânticas húmidas e amenas...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Dez 2022 às 12:09)

Esse período foi interessante, talvez o mais interessante em termos de frio dos últimos anos, aqui nevou no dia 9 de janeiro, o vídeo que fiz na altura:


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2022 às 13:17)

Por outro lado, a 'democratização' do espaço implica um cada vez maior lançamento de aeronaves espaciais que afetam a alta atmosfera sem qualquer tipo de supervisão ou grandes críticas  https://www.space.com/rocket-exhaust-pollution-upper-atmosphere


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2022 às 15:57)

Segundo o GFS 06z, os primeiros oito dias de Janeiro trarão mais de 80% do acumulado médio do mês, para a região Noroeste. 

Aguardemos por outras previsões mais recentes e de outros modelos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Dez 2022 às 20:39)

Parece que a partir de dia 1 volta a chuva ao Baixo Alentejo embora nao seja muita deve ser para continuar. Esperemos que assim seja e que o anticiclone nao volte tão cedo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Dez 2022 às 20:42)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Parece que a partir de dia 1 volta a chuva ao Baixo Alentejo embora nao seja muita deve ser para continuar. Esperemos que assim seja e que o anticiclone nao volte tão cedo


Mas quando o anticiclone esteve por aqui!? 
Pra i em agosto...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2022 às 21:33)

Outras realidades.



Para temperatura, há 3 estações na reserva (T em ºC; elevação em pés/feet)

















Porque publico isto aqui? Há que 'manifestar' uma detonação polar nas redondezas


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2022 às 21:50)

~4000m de altitude.


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Dez 2022 às 22:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mas quando o anticiclone esteve por aqui!?
> Pra i em agosto...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Desde sábado que tá, impedindo as frentes de ca chegarem


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2022 às 22:14)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Desde sábado que tá, impedindo as frentes de ca chegarem



Mas olha que, e olhando às previsões actuais, pouco deve chover na tua zona nos próximos dias  e já entrando em Janeiro, basta ver a discrepância de acumulados entre as regiões.

Claro que ainda pode alterar, mas não sei se mudará muito mais que isto.  

Tudo indica que deverá continuar este padrão ameno e chuvoso (mas menos chuvoso quanto mais a Sul ) circulação de oeste ou sudoeste.

Frio, seja seco ou em pós frontais não se vislumbra para já grande coisa...

Até 07/12:






Até 13/12:


----------



## hurricane (28 Dez 2022 às 22:21)

Orion disse:


> Outras realidades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E que tal uma polar bomb para Bruxelas?!


----------



## jamestorm (28 Dez 2022 às 22:33)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, foi um periodo bastante frio eu estive uma boa parte desse tempo em Azinhoso/Mogadouro e era só geadas, sincelos e gelos, que nem derretiam durante o dia, mínimas de -5 ou menos, chegou a danificar ( rebentar)  algumas tubagens e contadores de água...
> 
> Esse periodo de frio terminou com um belo nevão no fim de semana de  09/01/2021:
> 
> ...


Fazia muita falta um ano assim, com bastante chuva no trimestre oct-nov-dez. Mas, já sinto falta do frio também...no entanto, acho que este ano o tempo ameno vai continuar. Pouco ou nada de frios iremos ter...talvez Fevereiro? Quem sabe.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Dez 2022 às 00:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Há 2 anos é que fez frio a sério, começou pelo Natal e durou a 1ª quinzena de Janeiro.


Ui, nem me digas nada... Começou na Véspera de Natal e durou até 19 de janeiro, altura em que uma frente varreu a massa de ar frio e a crista anticiclónica. 
A chegada da tempestade Filomena tornou as coisas ainda mais brutais, com neve em locais pouco comuns, temperaturas máximas abaixo dos 10ºC em locais onde tal é extremamente raro - como por aqui (e com um "windchill" tremendamente baixo, dos mais baixos que já vivi) - e mínimas negativa na maioria dos dias - ou bem perto de 0ºC. Ao mesmo tempo que no país um ou outro local inusual recebera alguma neve, a apenas 270 km da fronteira imagens de uma Madrid cheia de neve chegavam - imagens a fazer lembrar o interior dos EUA durante as tempestades de Inverno e completamente fechada devido às condições meteorológicas durante 10 dias devido à formação de gelo. Imagens surreais que dificilmente iremos ver tão cedo assim:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Dez 2022 às 00:24)

Snifa disse:


> Mas olha que, e olhando às previsões actuais, pouco deve chover na tua zona nos próximos dias  e já entrando em Janeiro, basta ver a discrepância de acumulados entre as regiões.
> 
> Claro que ainda pode alterar, mas não sei se mudará muito mais que isto.
> 
> ...


A situação ainda está muito instável para os próximos tempos e acho que é necessário esperar mais um bocado. Pelo menos não teremos um bloqueio anticiclónico em cima de nós tão cedo assim, e isso já é uma boa notícia - no entanto os principais modelos apontam para o regresso do Anticiclone dos Açores, que dependendo da localização poderá acabar por bloquear a precipitação no Sul. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2022 às 04:33)

Filipe Duarte Santos: “As alterações climáticas passaram a fazer parte do xadrez geoestratégico”
					

A guerra na Ucrânia impulsionou uma crise energética e um novo proteccionismo, arrastando a descarbonização das economias para o xadrez geoestratégico, diz o geofísico Filipe Duarte Santos.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Scan_Ferr (29 Dez 2022 às 14:59)

Venha o frio e sol, rapidamente.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Dez 2022 às 15:02)

Alguém tem andado a fazer contas dos acumulados das estações oficiais do IPMA? Queria ver se era desta que era estreada a cor relativa aos valores superiores a 600 mm nos mapas de precipitação


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Dez 2022 às 15:12)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Venha o frio e sol, rapidamente.


A próxima semana já deverá ser bem mais seca... Parece-me que Janeiro será bem diferente do que Dezembro.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Dez 2022 às 15:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> A próxima semana já deverá ser bem mais seca... Parece-me que Janeiro será bem diferente do que Dezembro.


 que seja!
Desde setembro sempre a chover não há pachorra.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2022 às 16:05)

Nada meigo o GFS-06z para o início do ano... em Braga, claro. A concretizar-se serão inundações na certa: > 100 mm no dia 1.






E não é uma previsão muito distante, 72 horas, embora a situação seja muito sensível a pequenas variações em latitude.


----------



## tonítruo (29 Dez 2022 às 17:55)

Uma "pequena" mudança no estado do tempo a acontecer algures na Austrália Ocidental:


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Dez 2022 às 18:17)

GFS a cortar quase toda a precipitação para domingo e para a próxima semana   
E ainda há gente a pedir sol.... o que não tem faltado no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve é sol. Tem de vir mas é muita chuva


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2022 às 18:22)

tonítruo disse:


> Uma "pequena" mudança no estado do tempo a acontecer algures na Austrália Ocidental:
> 
> Ver anexo 3707
> Ver anexo 3708


Passam de lagosta suada para lagosta molhada.


----------



## Tmsf (29 Dez 2022 às 18:30)

RedeMeteo disse:


> GFS a cortar quase toda a precipitação para domingo e para a próxima semana
> E ainda há gente a pedir sol.... o que não tem faltado no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve é sol. Tem de vir mas é muita chuva


Aqui pela zona temos tudo alagado, estradas intransitáveis, casas cheias de infiltrações, já há desalojados...
Chove há horas seguidas sem parar ...
Queres que peça chuva?


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Dez 2022 às 18:36)

StormRic disse:


> Nada meigo o GFS-06z para o início do ano... em Braga, claro. A concretizar-se serão inundações na certa: > 100 mm no dia 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não é só em Braga , em Viana do Castelo está igual.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2022 às 19:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Enfim...
> Chuva e mais chuva.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk





Tmsf disse:


> Aqui pela zona temos tudo alagado, estradas intransitáveis, casas cheias de infiltrações, já há desalojados...
> Chove há horas seguidas sem parar ...
> Queres que peça chuva?


Oh vá lá, vá lá!
Precisamos de muita chuva cá na região.

Só tenho de momento 75 mm desde as 00h. Acham muito? Claro que não...
Até os cães vão aprender a nadar. Algo de útil ao menos.

A brincar também se leva a coisa.  
É claro que é muita chuva, poderia ir para baixo que TODOS agradecíamos.

Boa noite


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Dez 2022 às 19:30)

A manter - se as previsões , estou curioso por saber que aviso o IPMA irá colocar para a noite da passagem de ano.


----------



## frederico (29 Dez 2022 às 19:32)

Tudo indica que a primeira quinzena de Janeiro será seca e fresca. O anticiclone irá voltar e ficará em frente a Portugal a bloquear a passagem de frentes Atlânticas, repetindo um pouco a sinóptica de Janeiro do ano passado. Haverá provavelmente a injeção de ar frio de noroeste que descerá as temperaturas. Este tipo de sinóptica, quando se instala nesta altura do ano, pode permanecer  semanas. Mas agora que choveu seria bom para as culturas agrícolas que viesse frio. O importante é que o anticiclone não fique até à Primavera…


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2022 às 19:44)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Tem de vir mas é muita chuva



Calma que ainda vem muita chuva, espera  mas, sempre para os "suspeitos do costume"?   







Por mim podia-se inverter o mapa e posição dos acumulados, acho que para já chega, venha mas é frio, as típicas geadas em especial no interior, neve ( mais difícil ) mas venha ( também) o frio da época que faz falta..  

Mas, uma coisa é a nossa vontade, outra é a realidade... aguardemos as "cenas dos próximos capítulos"..


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2022 às 19:56)

Crazyrain disse:


> A manter - se as previsões , estou curioso por saber que aviso o IPMA irá colocar para a noite da passagem de ano.



Se a situação se mantiver assim, um aviso laranja não será descabido para o Minho/Douro Litoral e até para outros distritos em especial a norte,  até porque, como está tudo tão saturado, a possibilidade de algumas cheias e alagamentos urbanos é real e a isso junta-se a habitual deslocação das pessoas nesta data festiva, com mau tempo, a coisa não combina bem, principalmente nas estradas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2022 às 20:19)

Snifa disse:


> Calma que ainda vem muita chuva, espera  mas, sempre para os "suspeitos do costume"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A novela tem sido a mesma de sempre, só chove de Lisboa para cima e só existiu uma quinzena mais chuvosa no Sul, embora haja partes como no Barlavento algarvio não choveu assim tanto, o que salvou foi o episódio torrencial no dia 4/5 que deixou muita água no Caldeirão, de resto, a sinóptica tem sido sempre a mesma, o que salva são os episódios torrenciais, embora sejam menos frequentes e mais espaçados no tempo. Agora, é levar com o AA até Março, só se vier alguma cut-off mas a posição que o AA começa a tomar nos modelos vai ser bem monótono. Falhou Outubro e Novembro, Dezembro atenuou na 1ª quinzena, na 2ªquinzena voltámos ao mesmo padrão no Sul, seco e húmido e Janeiro parece mudar para mais frio mas seco no Sul.


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Dez 2022 às 20:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A novela tem sido a mesma de sempre, só chove de Lisboa para cima e só existiu uma quinzena mais chuvosa no Sul, embora haja partes como no Barlavento algarvio não choveu assim tanto, o que salvou foi o episódio torrencial no dia 4/5 que deixou muita água no Caldeirão, de resto, a sinóptica tem sido sempre a mesma, o que salva são os episódios torrenciais, embora sejam menos frequentes e mais espaçados no tempo. Agora, é levar com o AA até Março, só se vier alguma cut-off mas a posição que o AA começa a tomar nos modelos vai ser bem monótono. Falhou Outubro e Novembro, Dezembro atenuou na 1ª quinzena, na 2ªquinzena voltámos ao mesmo padrão no Sul, seco e húmido e Janeiro parece mudar para mais frio mas seco no Sul.


Exatamente. Finalmente alguém que diz a realidade das coisas


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2022 às 00:52)

StormRic disse:


> Quando havia a rede de udómetros na Peneda-Gerês, a média de todos os anos em que estiveram em funcionamento (tenho de verificar que anos foram nos anuários) permitiu chegar à conclusão que alguns locais eram os sítios mais chuvosos da Europa, com maior média anual. Uma dessas estações penso que ainda detém o recorde de maior pluviosidade diária do território nacional do continente (330 mm). Isto só de memória, tenho de consultar os "alfarrábios" para confirmar.





guimeixen disse:


> Há uns tempos estava de volta do site do SNIRH e vi lá estes registos pelo Gerês. Deixo aqui o exemplo de Junceda, Leonte, Pedra Bela e Portela do Homem de 1948 a 2007.
> Como aparece a data de 1 de Outubro, penso que seja o ano hidrológico. Vê-se vários anos com mais de 4000 mm e ocasionalmente uns com mais de 5000 mm.



Nesta Monografia de 1991 do INMG (Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica), de Silvério Godinho, encontra-se uma recolha e estudo dos maiores valores de precipitação acumulada nos períodos de 10 minutos, 60 minutos e 24 horas. Junceda é uma das estações, no topo da lista dos acumulados em 24 horas, sendo as restantes quase todas a norte do Douro (Noroeste) e Penhas Douradas, mas para períodos curtos, 60 minutos e 10 minutos há estações de norte a sul.











Que tal quase 40 mm em 10 minutos? Quem se lembra, aí do Algarve (1988)?

Ou os* 82,3 mm em 60 minutos*, em Évora (1944)? Ups, há aqui alguma "criança" nascida nos anos 30? 
Estes valores registados oficialmente, mostram que os recentes acumulados (este ano) ocorridos durante trovoadas em estações WU na Região Sul (Alentejo e Algarve) não são inverosímeis. A nossa memória é curta, valham-nos os registos, mesmo em papel.

Se acharem que não há infracção de direitos de autor, posso publicar a cópia desta publicação de Silvério Godinho/INMG num tópico em Climatologia.


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2022 às 01:37)

Já ouvi falar muito do que se passou em Outubro de 1989 no sotavento algarvio. As pessoas falam de uma nuvem negra que veio do mar e passou "rente ao solo" deixando uma carga de água nunca vista e com vento muito forte. Parecia "o fim do mundo".


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2022 às 02:02)

frederico disse:


> Já ouvi falar muito do que se passou em Outubro de 1989 no sotavento algarvio. As pessoas falam de uma nuvem negra que veio do mar e passou "rente ao solo" deixando uma carga de água nunca vista e com vento muito forte. Parecia "o fim do mundo".


Sim, 13 de Outubro. O período das 12h às 18h em que choveu 92 mm/6h inclui o acumulado horário de 67,5 mm.
Igualmente incrível o 23 de Novembro do ano anterior (1988), em Sagres o acumulado em 12h atingiu os 153 mm, incluindo o valor horário de 53,8 mm.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Dez 2022 às 09:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A novela tem sido a mesma de sempre, só chove de Lisboa para cima e só existiu uma quinzena mais chuvosa no Sul, embora haja partes como no Barlavento algarvio não choveu assim tanto, o que salvou foi o episódio torrencial no dia 4/5 que deixou muita água no Caldeirão, de resto, a sinóptica tem sido sempre a mesma, o que salva são os episódios torrenciais, embora sejam menos frequentes e mais espaçados no tempo. Agora, é levar com o AA até Março, só se vier alguma cut-off mas a posição que o AA começa a tomar nos modelos vai ser bem monótono. Falhou Outubro e Novembro, Dezembro atenuou na 1ª quinzena, na 2ªquinzena voltámos ao mesmo padrão no Sul, seco e húmido e Janeiro parece mudar para mais frio mas seco no Sul.


Por aqui estamos muito semelhantes a 2019/2020 apenas um evento mais robusto em Dezembro no Sotavento e um pouco menos seco no trimestre Set/Out/Nov mas temos mais déficit acumulado.
Vai tudo viver na sombra dos 60% de Odeleite como fosse alguma coisa do outro mundo! Olhem para o lado e vejam a miséria!


----------



## jotackosta (30 Dez 2022 às 12:08)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Exatamente. Finalmente alguém que diz a realidade das coisas


Então se é "realidade" não tem muita lógica andarem dias e dias a reclamar. É como o Costa diz, "habituem-se". 

É interessante, num país com a nossa área haver tanta diferença a este nível meteorológico. E já se sabe que a tendência a Sul é para ser cada vez mais seco. Assim sendo estou a ver que este tópico se vai prolongar anos e anos com este tipo de reclamações. Haja adaptação, isso sim. 

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (30 Dez 2022 às 13:13)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, 13 de Outubro. O período das 12h às 18h em que choveu 92 mm/6h inclui o acumulado horário de 67,5 mm.
> Igualmente incrível o 23 de Novembro do ano anterior (1988), em Sagres o acumulado em 12h atingiu os 153 mm, incluindo o valor horário de 53,8 mm.


Foi nesse evento que caiu a ponte de Tavira ? Tenho ideia de ter visto imagens e seria o ano de 1989.


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2022 às 13:19)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Exatamente. Finalmente alguém que diz a realidade das coisas



Esta afirmação, vinda de alguém que parece que vive numa "realidade climática paralela" em relação à zona onde vive, é no mínimo curiosa.

O "problema" é que queres as chuvas do Norte ou Noroeste no Outono/Inverno/Primavera, e queres o calor do interior de Marrocos ou do Kuwait no Verão... assim, de facto, é complicado...  

Então, com esta sinóptica querias o quê? Que chovesse mais no Sul do que no Norte/Centro?

Eu não ponho em causa que ainda falta chover bastante em algumas zonas mais a Sul, não tão beneficiadas assim nas últimas semanas ( sim é uma realidade) mas, de momento, a realidade é esta, mais chuva a Norte/Centro do que a Sul, o que podemos  fazer para mudar este estado de coisas? 

Eu também gostava de ter mais frio e até neve a cotas baixas, mas sei que estaria bem desfasado da realidade e das possibilidades quase infimas de tal acontecer aqui na minha zona mais litoral.

Eu gostava, seria interessante sem dúvida, mas, tenho que aceitar como as coisas ( realidade)  são, ninguém manda no tempo ( e ainda bem). 

Consegui usar a palavra realidade seis vezes neste post, já pareço a outra senhora.... que se queixa da humidade....


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2022 às 13:49)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Exatamente. Finalmente alguém que diz a realidade das coisas


Nunca devias ter dito que é a realidade, porque se é a realidade já estamos habituados e perdeste a "guerra", porque acabaste de admitir que é normal, devias ter dito o oposto e assim batias na mesma tecla. Agora, tem cuidado não vaias dizer o mesmo no Verão,  faz 2 dias 40°C e depois admites que é a realidade, nunca concordes com ninguém e diz sempre o oposto,  um conselho de amigo, assim o pessoal começa a concordar com a tua opinião.


----------



## Fada (30 Dez 2022 às 14:09)

Boa tarde

O que é que se passa com os radares de Loulé  e  Coruche? 
O de Coruche não assinala nada (está cego) e o de Loulé está a registar tantos reflexos ao ponto de não dar para ver o que é real ou não.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2022 às 14:52)

jamestorm disse:


> Foi nesse evento que caiu a ponte de Tavira ? Tenho ideia de ter visto imagens e seria o ano de 1989.



Foi durante os vários eventos de 1989, assim de memória não tenho presente a data, haverá notícias disso ainda alcançáveis e penso que publicações do INMG. Vou procurar.



Fada disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> O que é que se passa com os radares de Loulé  e  Coruche?
> O de Coruche não assinala nada (está cego) e o de Loulé está a registar tantos reflexos ao ponto de não dar para ver o que é real ou não.



O radar de Coruche não assinala porque não há precipitação no seu raio de acção e às altitudes e visibilidades que ele alcança. Nesta altura a precipitação está toda no Noroeste, de baixa altitude e portanto abaixo do horizonte de Coruche ou oculta pelas montanhas da cordilheira central e outras até lá.

O radar de Loulé efectivamente está com esse ruído desde que voltou ao funcionamento nos últimos dias, ainda terá problemas de afinação a resolver. Só com a animação das imagens se distingue facilmente o que é ruído do que são ecos reais. Ao passar várias imagens apercebe-mo-nos da diferença. Mas também na realidade (infelizmente) não há precipitação alguma para o radar conseguir ver...


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2022 às 14:57)

jamestorm disse:


> Foi nesse evento que caiu a ponte de Tavira ? Tenho ideia de ter visto imagens e seria o ano de 1989.



Para já, numa pesquisa rápida no Google, encontrei isto: terá sido em 3 de Dezembro de 1989 (um dos muitos temporais daquele outono).









						Temporal no Algarve
					

Reportagem sobre o temporal que assolou o Algarve no dia 3 de dezembro de 1989, com particular gravidade no concelho de Tavira. As inundações e enxurradas foram das mais violentas de sempre na região, destruindo plantações agrícolas e estufas, matando animais e danificando habitações e acessos...




					arquivos.rtp.pt
				




Nos arquivos da RTP encontram-se muitas notícias de eventos passados.

O Diário de Notícias também tinha um bom arquivo.

São várias as referências de outras fontes:





						Faz hoje 26 anos a grande Cheia de Tavira
					

Blog - Ideias de Segurança para uma Comunidade mais Resiliente




					safeplace52.blogspot.com
				




E há vídeos até (colecção de fotografias digitalizadas) :


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2022 às 15:06)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Exatamente. Finalmente alguém que diz a realidade das coisas



A realidade é que vives na região (ou numa das regiões) menos pluviosas do País e isso não vai mudar por vires para aqui chorar _ad nauseam _de cada vez que não chove aquilo que tu idealizas. Aceita o clima da tua região como é, seco, com pouca chuva e quente no Verão. Isto não vai mudar por mais centenas de posts que escrevas aqui, por isso *PÁRA DE FAZER SPAM*, que ninguém tem que estar aqui a aturar os teus meteo-choradinhos. 

Como criador e dinamizador de um projeto com muito valor como é o MeteoAlentejo não consigo compreender o conteúdo (ou falta dele) dos teus posts aqui no MeteoPT, tanto que haveria para dizer sobre o clima da tua região, tantos bons seguimentos que se podem fazer a partir dos dados das tuas estações... Mas não, 90% dos teus posts são choradinho, inútil e inconsequente, diria até infantil. O staff tem sido muito permissivo com o spam e comportamento de troll que fazes aqui constantemente, mas não vai continuar a sê-lo por muito mais tempo. Faço esta mensagem publica porque já foste avisado demasiadas vezes em privado e não quiseste ouvir. Se reincidires neste tipo de comportamento *levarás ban permanente do MeteoPT. *


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2022 às 15:35)

Existem algumas hipóteses de termos uma entrada fria de noroeste lá para o final da primeira quinzena. Isto poderia trazer finalmente a neve para as terras altas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2022 às 15:55)

MSantos disse:


> A realidade é que vives na região (ou numa das regiões) menos pluviosas do País e isso não vai mudar por vires para aqui chorar _ad nauseam _de cada vez que não chove aquilo que tu idealizas. Aceita o clima da tua região como é, seco, com pouca chuva e quente no Verão. Isto não vai mudar por mais centenas de posts que escrevas aqui, por isso *PÁRA DE FAZER SPAM*, que ninguém tem que estar aqui a aturar os teus meteo-choradinhos.
> 
> Como criador e dinamizador de um projeto com muito valor como é o MeteoAlentejo não consigo compreender o conteúdo (ou falta dele) dos teus posts aqui no MeteoPT, tanto que haveria para dizer sobre o clima da tua região, tantos bons seguimentos que se podem fazer a partir dos dados das tuas estações... Mas não, 90% dos teus posts são choradinho, inútil e inconsequente, diria até infantil. O staff tem sido muito permissivo com o spam e comportamento de troll que fazes aqui constantemente, mas não vai continuar a sê-lo por muito mais tempo. Faço esta mensagem publica porque já foste avisado demasiadas vezes em privado e não quiseste ouvir. Se reincidires neste tipo de comportamento *levarás ban permanente do MeteoPT. *


Ele consegue ter um dos projectos mais importantes e interessantes a nível do país e depois consegue ser o oposto desse projecto, com os posts sem conteúdo e sem nada a acrescentar, podia ser um dos melhores membros da comunidade e trazer muita riqueza e conteúdos importantes à nossa comunidade e devia explorar essa vertente, um ou outro desabafo dentro do panorama meteorológico é perfeitamente normal, mas agora todos os posts a bater na mesma tecla, é saturante.

O problema é que ele nunca ouviu ninguém, existiu aqui pessoal que ajudava-o a instalar as estações de forma correcta e sempre ignorou esses conselhos ou ajuda. Portanto, não é defeito é feitio.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Dez 2022 às 16:01)

frederico disse:


> Já ouvi falar muito do que se passou em Outubro de 1989 no sotavento algarvio. As pessoas falam de uma nuvem negra que veio do mar e passou "rente ao solo" deixando uma carga de água nunca vista e com vento muito forte. Parecia "o fim do mundo".


Sim antigamente era tudo uma nuvem negra e quando havia desgraça era  a vontade de Deus 
Os outros dizem que é um comboio de nuvens  e não saímos disto...

Na grande Lisboa o último evento foi dos mais extremos já registados e quiça se deva às alterações climáticas. Certo é que no Algarve os eventos extremos estão menos extremos que no passado e talvez se esteja a dar uma migração mais para norte o que é um mau sinal para o sul. Quer se queira quer não dependemos de eventos extremos para equilibrar as coisas.
Esta é a minha percepção das coisas


----------



## Fada (30 Dez 2022 às 16:03)

StormRic disse:


> O radar de Coruche não assinala porque não há precipitação no seu raio de acção e às altitudes e visibilidades que ele alcança. Nesta altura a precipitação está toda no Noroeste, de baixa altitude e portanto abaixo do horizonte de Coruche ou oculta pelas montanhas da cordilheira central e outras até lá.
> 
> O radar de Loulé efectivamente está com esse ruído desde que voltou ao funcionamento nos últimos dias, ainda terá problemas de afinação a resolver. Só com a animação das imagens se distingue facilmente o que é ruído do que são ecos reais. Ao passar várias imagens apercebe-mo-nos da diferença. Mas também na realidade (infelizmente) não há precipitação alguma para o radar conseguir ver...



Obrigada.
Queria ver para  o Algarve, e quando o de Loulé falha recorro o outro, mas como o Coruche está a contradizer o de Loulé e está aparentemente a funcionar bem... então se calhar o que aparece no de Loulé é tudo  "batimentos"/ ecos.


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2022 às 16:37)

trovoadas disse:


> Sim antigamente era tudo uma nuvem negra e quando havia desgraça era  a vontade de Deus
> Os outros dizem que é um comboio de nuvens  e não saímos disto...
> 
> Na grande Lisboa o último evento foi dos mais extremos já registados e quiça se deva às alterações climáticas. Certo é que no Algarve os eventos extremos estão menos extremos que no passado e talvez se esteja a dar uma migração mais para norte o que é um mau sinal para o sul. Quer se queira quer não dependemos de eventos extremos para equilibrar as coisas.
> Esta é a minha percepção das coisas


Os antigos diziam, se não for com trovoadas não chove. O Algarve depende da existência de depressões no Golfo de Cádis ou a sudoeste de Sagres, tal como a Andaluzia. E na última década  o anticiclone não deixou que houvesse instabilidade nesta região.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2022 às 18:07)

frederico disse:


> Já ouvi falar muito do que se passou em Outubro de 1989 no sotavento algarvio. As pessoas falam de uma nuvem negra que veio do mar e passou "rente ao solo" deixando uma carga de água nunca vista e com vento muito forte. Parecia "o fim do mundo".


A nuvem era esverdeada cor de azeitona, não era negra, vento era pouco só bombas a explodir sucessivamente, foi a trovoada mais assustadora que assisti na minha vida e fiquei com trauma para uns largos anos, sempre que fazia trovoada eu escondia-me debaixo das mantas e tapava os ouvidos. Hoje em dia, a trovoada mete-me sempre respeito e quando existe uma mais potente a explodir após o raio, fico logo assustado, para mim, é imaginável estar a fazer trovoada e estar à janela a tirar fotos como alguns fazem, acho que o telemóvel ou máquina ia directamente para o chão. 



StormRic disse:


> *Sim, 13 de Outubro. O período das 12h às 18h em que choveu 92 mm/6h inclui o acumulado horário de 67,5 mm.*
> Igualmente incrível o 23 de Novembro do ano anterior (1988), em Sagres o acumulado em 12h atingiu os 153 mm, incluindo o valor horário de 53,8 mm.


Aposto uma lagosta, como esses 67.5 mm foi entre as 15h e as 16h.  Quando fui à janela na escola primária era por volta das 16h e a rua era só água e fui nessa altura ao WC e o terreno à volta da escola era um autêntico lago com uns 10 cms de altura ou mais. Se o meu cérebro tivesse entrada USB, tinham um vasto leque de imagens/memórias fotográficas que tenho dessa tarde nesse dia, digo tarde porque a manhã foi de sol e nada fazia prever tal coisa.



trovoadas disse:


> *Sim antigamente era tudo uma nuvem negra e quando havia desgraça era  a vontade de Deus *
> Os outros dizem que é um comboio de nuvens  e não saímos disto...
> 
> Na grande Lisboa o último evento foi dos mais extremos já registados e quiça se deva às alterações climáticas. Certo é que no Algarve os eventos extremos estão menos extremos que no passado e talvez se esteja a dar uma migração mais para norte o que é um mau sinal para o sul. Quer se queira quer não dependemos de eventos extremos para equilibrar as coisas.
> Esta é a minha percepção das coisas


Nuvem negra, não sei, mas que caiu um raio no pátio da escola, quando estava no WC é garantido, nem sei se mijei-me ou borrei-me todo, mas foi assustador.   



frederico disse:


> Os antigos diziam, se não for com trovoadas não chove. O Algarve depende da existência de depressões no Golfo de Cádis ou a sudoeste de Sagres, tal como a Andaluzia. E na última década  o anticiclone não deixou que houvesse instabilidade nesta região.


Estás a chamar-me antigo, mau mau que temos a burra nas couves, querem ver.  Mas, não é preciso ser antigo para ter essa noção, é lógico sempre choveu no Algarve devido ás cut-off's e essas trazem sempre trovoadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2022 às 18:12)

Fada disse:


> Obrigada.
> Queria ver para  o Algarve, e quando o de Loulé falha recorro o outro, mas como o Coruche está a contradizer o de Loulé e está aparentemente a funcionar bem... então se calhar o que aparece no de Loulé é tudo  "batimentos"/ ecos.


No Algarve, podemos ir à passagem de ano, que não vamos levar com chuva, só deverá chover a partir da tarde do dia 1.


----------



## tonítruo (30 Dez 2022 às 18:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> (...) para mim, é imaginável estar a fazer trovoada e estar à janela a tirar fotos como alguns fazem, acho que o telemóvel ou máquina ia directamente para o chão.


Achas-me corajoso?


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Dez 2022 às 18:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A nuvem era esverdeada cor de azeitona, não era negra, vento era pouco só bombas a explodir sucessivamente, foi a trovoada mais assustadora que assisti na minha vida e fiquei com trauma para uns largos anos, sempre que fazia trovoada eu escondia-me debaixo das mantas e tapava os ouvidos. Hoje em dia, a trovoada mete-me sempre respeito e quando existe uma mais potente a explodir após o raio, fico logo assustado, para mim, é imaginável estar a fazer trovoada e estar à janela a tirar fotos como alguns fazem, acho que o telemóvel ou máquina ia directamente para o chão.
> 
> 
> Aposto uma lagosta, como esses 67.5 mm foi entre as 15h e as 16h.  Quando fui à janela na escola primária era por volta das 16h e a rua era só água e fui nessa altura ao WC e o terreno à volta da escola era um autêntico lago com uns 10 cms de altura ou mais. Se o meu cérebro tivesse entrada USB, tinham um vasto leque de imagens/memórias fotográficas que tenho dessa tarde nesse dia, digo tarde porque a manhã foi de sol e nada fazia prever tal coisa.
> ...


Como há menos trovoadas, talvez por isso que chova menos no Algarve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2022 às 18:41)

tonítruo disse:


> Achas-me corajoso?


Não, acho mais louco.   Sim, corajoso, aventureiro, eu adoro as fotos do @ecobcg , mas para mim, é impensável estar lá com elas ao longe é porreiro, com elas em cima da cabeça não gosto muito, é chamado trauma de infância.



Davidmpb disse:


> Como há menos trovoadas, talvez por isso que chova menos no Algarve.


Sim, existe menos trovoada, pelo menos, tenho essa percepção da coisa, mas se é algo real aí só mesmo com dados, ficares com a memória de 89 na cabeça que foi o evento mais extremo no Algarve podes ter uma percepção mais errada da coisa, por exemplo, o início da década foi de seca, mas aí era pequeno e não lembro-me de nada, só existe duas coisas que lembro-me o 13 de Outubro de 1989 e de passar um tornado por cima da cabeça e virar tudo de patanas na casa de um amigo meu.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Dez 2022 às 20:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não, acho mais louco.   Sim, corajoso, aventureiro, eu adoro as fotos do @ecobcg , mas para mim, é impensável estar lá com elas ao longe é porreiro, com elas em cima da cabeça não gosto muito, é chamado trauma de infância.


Mas um meteolouco é mesmo assim, é um misto de algum receio, com adrelanina e aventura, só mesmo quem é meteolouco é que entende.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2022 às 20:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas um meteolouco é mesmo assim, é um misto de algum receio, com adrelanina e aventura, só mesmo quem é meteolouco é que entende.


Mas, foi a partir desse dia que ganhei interesse pela temática.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2022 às 21:15)

*Alguns episódios de precipitação intensa no Algarve*:

*21/09/2001 e 28/09/2001*: Sotavento
*28/11/2006*: Faro
*28/09/2008-29/09/2008*: Albufeira, Olhão
*18/05/2011*: Faro, Olhão
*01/11/2015*: Albufeira, Faro
*14/02/2017*: Olhão
*20/10/2020*: Sotavento
*25/11/2020-26/11/2020-30/11/2020* - Sotavento, mas especialmente no concelho de Olhão na manhã do dia 25 com 32 mm numa 1 hora em Olhão, no final da tarde do dia 26 em Olhão e na madrugada do dia 30 em Moncarapacho/Fuseta
*04/12/2022*: Quarteira / Loulé
*05/12/2022*: Faro

Pode ter havido mais, aquele que mais marcou foi o 1 de Novembro de 2015, em que ficou mais próximo dos valores do dia 13 de Outubro de 1989.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2022 às 21:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas, foi a partir desse dia que ganhei interesse pela temática.


O que me marcou foi a tragédia de Novembro de 1967 na área de Lisboa, as centenas de mortes (talvez milhar, nunca se saberá exactamente).
Já andava na escola, mas foi nesta catástrofe que as certezas e as verdades e o mundo dos adultos ruíu e caíu do pedestal.


----------



## cova beira (31 Dez 2022 às 00:18)

meteocovilha soma e segue com 2110 mm agora imaginem se não tivesse sido um ano de seca 

Falar se de falta de água ou eletricidade em Portugal é significado de mau aproveitamento dos recursos hídricos de que o país dispõe, da próxima vez que Portugal atravessar uma seca espero que se critique mais as sucessivas governações desastrosas e menos as alterações climáticas


----------



## ecobcg (31 Dez 2022 às 00:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não, acho mais louco.   Sim, corajoso, aventureiro, eu adoro as fotos do @ecobcg , mas para mim, é impensável estar lá com elas ao longe é porreiro, com elas em cima da cabeça não gosto muito, é chamado trauma de infância.
> 
> 
> Sim, existe menos trovoada, pelo menos, tenho essa percepção da coisa, mas se é algo real aí só mesmo com dados, ficares com a memória de 89 na cabeça que foi o evento mais extremo no Algarve podes ter uma percepção mais errada da coisa, por exemplo, o início da década foi de seca, mas aí era pequeno e não lembro-me de nada, só existe duas coisas que lembro-me o 13 de Outubro de 1989 e de passar um tornado por cima da cabeça e virar tudo de patanas na casa de um amigo meu.


Ehehe! Obrigado à parte que me toca! Um dia vens comigo e vamos os dois caçar!


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Dez 2022 às 01:05)

StormRic disse:


> Nesta Monografia de 1991 do INMG (Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica), de Silvério Godinho, encontra-se uma recolha e estudo dos maiores valores de precipitação acumulada nos períodos de 10 minutos, 60 minutos e 24 horas. Junceda é uma das estações, no topo da lista dos acumulados em 24 horas, sendo as restantes quase todas a norte do Douro (Noroeste) e Penhas Douradas, mas para períodos curtos, 60 minutos e 10 minutos há estações de norte a sul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O poder das chuvas torrenciais do sul ou das trovoadas de verão no interior ficam bem evidentes nesse artigo.


No Minho chove muito, mas é chuva típica de clima marítimo, bem distribuída no tempo.


----------



## jamestorm (31 Dez 2022 às 10:47)

No radar aparece muita chuva no Sul ao largo do Algarve, aquilo só vai entrar no norte??


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (31 Dez 2022 às 11:01)

jamestorm disse:


> No radar aparece muita chuva no Sul ao largo do Algarve, aquilo só vai entrar no norte??


No satélite nada aparece a sul do Algarve. 
Parece-me grave avaria ou interferência no radar de Loulé


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2022 às 11:06)

jamestorm disse:


> No radar aparece muita chuva no Sul ao largo do Algarve, aquilo só vai entrar no norte??





Gil_Algarvio disse:


> No satélite nada aparece a sul do Algarve.
> Parece-me grave avaria ou interferência no radar de Loulé


Sim deve ser mesmo interferência do radar, esta situação ocorre algumas vezes, o satélite mostra tudo limpo naquela zona, logo impossível de haver chuva.
A chuva só chega ao sul, amanhã a partir da tarde.


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2022 às 12:21)

Já há avisos vermelhos lançados pelo IPMA para amanhã, situação gravosa em perspectiva no primeiro dia do ano.

Viana, Braga, Porto e Aveiro a vermelho por precipitação forte e persistente, Vila Real a laranja, restantes distritos a amarelo:






Risco extremo portanto:











						IPMA - Índice
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## LMMS (31 Dez 2022 às 15:36)




----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 16:55)

Snifa disse:


> Já há avisos vermelhos lançados pelo IPMA para amanhã, situação gravosa em perspectiva no primeiro dia do ano.
> 
> Viana, Braga, Porto e Aveiro a vermelho por precipitação forte e persistente, Vila Real a laranja, restantes distritos a amarelo:
> 
> ...



*Vila Real *também já passou a Vermelho.


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 17:08)

A análise do MetOffice aligeirou o grupo frontal, às 6h assinalava três frentes, às 12h só uma está identificada.
Subida da pressão na área pós-frontal e no pré-frontal mais próximo da frente o intervalo entre isóbaras não está tão apertado: menos vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2022 às 17:47)

ecobcg disse:


> Ehehe! Obrigado à parte que me toca! Um dia vens comigo e vamos os dois caçar!


Vamos caçar gambuzinos   És o algarvio que tira fotos espectaculares de raios, temos que agradecer pela tua dedicação e empenho.



Gil_Algarvio disse:


> No satélite nada aparece a sul do Algarve.
> Parece-me grave avaria ou interferência no radar de Loulé


O radar já está a preparar a passagem de ano e já está todo maluco, pensam que é só nós que temos direito, o radar também tem direito. 



*Desde já, desejo a todos um excelente ano de 2023 com muita saúde, algum dinheiro nos bolsos e sejamos felizes e claro que 2023 traga bons eventos meteorológicos.

Que a próxima madrugada não traga estragos avultados nem que haja vítimas a lamentar, sobretudo no Norte, que tenham cuidado para entrarem em 2023 com o pé direito. *


----------



## jamestorm (31 Dez 2022 às 19:33)

Aqui por São Martinho do Porto já choveu e parece que não deve faltar muito para chover a sério. Enquanto isso o fogo de artifício já está preparado na praia, vamos ver se vai haver festa. 

Um excelente Ano Novo a todo o fórum, boas entradas, bons acompanhamentos!


----------



## manganao (31 Dez 2022 às 19:45)

pela zona da nazare ou sao martinho o acham de como vai ser a passagem do ano?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Dez 2022 às 20:42)

manganao disse:


> pela zona da nazare ou sao martinho o acham de como vai ser a passagem do ano?


Molhada


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2022 às 21:32)

https://twitter.com/extremetemps







Próspero 2023 para todos, com votos de meteorologia altamente volátil para (des)agradar a todos.

Eu cá quero que o arrefecimento global venha depressa para eu fazer bonecos de neve na avenida.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2022 às 21:33)

Orion disse:


> Eu cá quero que o arrefecimento global venha depressa para eu fazer bonecos de neve na avenida.


Isso também eu, mas está difícil...


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2022 às 21:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Isso também eu, mas está difícil...



Quer dizer, é só alarmismo bronco. A ciência e os factos são óbvios...


----------



## manganao (31 Dez 2022 às 22:26)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Molhada


Estou a achar que só chega depois da meia noite


----------



## DaniFR (31 Dez 2022 às 23:35)

Melhoria no litoral norte e agravamento agora na zona centro


----------



## manganao (1 Jan 2023 às 00:43)

Estou na Nazaré um tempo fantástico nunca me lembro de tanto calor estão 15 graus


----------



## Mr.Jet (1 Jan 2023 às 01:21)

Parece que a primeira surpresa imprevista da noite foi a zona da Figueira da Foz


Bom ano a todos, devidamente confortáveis e em segurança com as vossas famílias.

A madrugada ainda vai no início, faltam muitas horas de chuva pelo litoral norte e centro.


----------

